# you're sooooo high right now and want to share? post here



## warfrat

Anyone riding the "rails" tonight????%)


----------



## RaverMadness

3... 2...


----------



## warfrat

Blast Off......I am the only one? 1 is the lonliest numer. hehehe I don't mind so much, not many people run like I do. Not brogging, just the sad truth


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Dude!  You forgot one!  How can you go 3...2...blastoff?  That's totally wrong man, it's just not cool.  One is an integral part of the take off experiance, and is always required when counting down.  Unless it's one of them ol' movie things that stop at two.  Just messing with ya man.  



Who's Casey Jones anyways?


----------



## Clonazaman

Another drug induced, pointless, "I'm high" post

Hah!


----------



## warfrat

It was pointless, bored, Im high 3:30 AM Post. Sorry for that, but things were going great, getting stuff done. I had just finished re-caulking the tile in the kitchen. A weekend job, done in a night. hehehe

Casey Jones is a song by the Grateful Dead about cocaine


----------



## Entheocybe

"Drivin' that train, high on cocaine, Casey Jones you better watch your speed" 
-Casey Jones, The Grateful Dead


----------



## negrogesic

Dont post this crap here.


----------



## gugglebum

What's the difference of pointful?

Oh yeah, pointless

(and pointful doesn't even exist so there ya go)


----------



## Propynyl

*Re: Casey Jones....*



			
				warfrat said:
			
		

> *Anyone riding the "rails" tonight????%) *



Wow!! you're SOOOOO cool!! You do cocaine!! Can I be your friend?!?!?

-propynyl


----------



## Pharcyde

I think he just wants to get all the cokeheads to get together, I understand.  I would love to ride the rails but I have a sort of problem so im tryin to lay off.  And Warfrat if you need someone who can run like you im your man.


----------



## @lterEgo

Clonazaman said:
			
		

> *Another drug induced, pointless, "I'm high" post*



maybe we should have one thread in this forum where all announcements like this can find a home. what should we call it? how about "check me out, i'm fucked up RIGHT NOW!" any other suggestions?


----------



## blakemore

It might as well be a separate forum for people to post their garbage in


----------



## RaverMadness

@lterEgo said:
			
		

> *maybe we should have one thread in this forum where all announcements like this can find a home. what should we call it? how about "check me out, i'm fucked up RIGHT NOW!" any other suggestions? *



That's the best idea I've heard all day.

Of course, I've only been awake for 30 minutes.


----------



## Second Round KOut

Casey Jones was actually a traditional blues song written in the early twentieth century.

   I'm a big Dead fan, and I just found that out a coupla weeks ago in my History of Rock class.


----------



## Ketamike

no cocaine for me, but a buddy of mine just gave me a shitload of OC and valium and right now I'm just perfect.  Ugg.. but it was all 20mg pills so I just snorted over a gram of filler.  But it was sooo worth it... 

Mods.. just change the title of this post, to 'I'm so damn high'


----------



## SilverFeniks

boo, cocaine  

there are much better things, as ketamike knows

%)


----------



## Dittohead

Second Round KOut said:
			
		

> *Casey Jones was actually a traditional blues song written in the early twentieth century.*



and, a hockey stick wielding badass from The Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles!
TURTLE POWER!


----------



## Chubba75

Cocaines good... but not in rails :D 

*wishes he had some H right now*


----------



## Vaya

@lterEgo said:
			
		

> *maybe we should have one thread in this forum where all announcements like this can find a home. what should we call it? how about "check me out, i'm fucked up RIGHT NOW!" any other suggestions? *



"This thread will never end"

:D


----------



## Chrisroekel

*One of those days :D*

Bought 10 good versace pills tonight for next weekend.
Haven't been pilling sinds december.
The guy told me they were strong, but they always say that.
So went home EZ tested it and it went very slowly to purple.
Thought;

"what the hell, i take a half (which is nothing for me) and see if it does anything at all.
Right after i swallowed the pill i also ate an whole meal.
Salad, sausage and some potatoes.

Guess what....

I'm tripping balls right now as we speak so it must be very potent hahahhahahha.

Hope it doesn't drain to much 0to9 because i want to take 3 pills next weekend and have a blast.

Sjit this hase never hapent to me before LOL

GreetX Chris


----------



## Morrison's Lament

Fantastic for you, but not really relevant to the forum 

--- G.


----------



## obsolete

nice one dude! wish i could get my hands on pills like those!


----------



## Chrisroekel

Ohw if it's not the right forum, feel free t2 move i thought that this was better than the mdma forum.
Well go ahead fine by me


----------



## Chrisroekel

Hehe the pill is still comin up, unbeleavable.


----------



## SilverFeniks

eat some more pills, pillhead


----------



## mintalyelevatid

be excited!, be be excited!, be excited!, be be excited!


----------



## notneo

I guess you can trust your source then.


----------



## diegoblunt

Please PM me Chris, id like you to post me the other 9 1/2 pills you've got. 

ummm...i need to test them again for you...yes, thats it


----------



## WNB

I've always loved getting some stuff, thinking it wasn't very potent, than trying it and just getting mindfucked.  

Enjoy man


----------



## @lterEgo

oh my...

another entry for the "i'm so fucked up RIGHT NOW" thread.


----------



## @lterEgo

*i'm so high RIGHT NOW!*

i've been talking about starting a thread for all the people on this forum who want to share their great high with bluelight as it's happening, so here it is.

if you get fucked up, hop on bluelight, and feel the need to let us know all about it in real time, please do so in this thread. all separate threads on the topic will be merged into this one.

please remember that dicksizing will be frowned upon in this thread just as it is everywhere in Drug Culture. this is not a competition to see who can consume the most drugs. this is just a place for those of you who can't seem to keep your shifts in consciousness to yourselves! 

so... did you just pop some rushy pills? smoke a fat bowl of the dankiest buds on earth? rail a huge line of PLURicaine? tell us all about it!


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Yer a knuckhead. Yer not wanted in des parts of town. You want me to do what now? But that costs thirteen quarters in which I spent all on soda pop. Please don't go in there. I think there is a monster in the closet. I don't think that you think that you are thinking right now. Tell me if you think that you are thinking? Then tell me why Mia is in that position in which the position consists of few positions with one position that even relates to the current position. She asked me what time it was. I told her that it was 2AM, and said "Okay I get it, I have to go home right now, goodbye my only love, the gun is loaded, the pills are by the bed, the magazine is extra if I can't hit the intended target. Would you like to witness me die?" I told her that association of the dissociation is a suggestion of association with the eye of the beholder who associates with the dissociative. "Maybe I will wait another hundred years, I mean shit....I don't like cocaine anyway"


----------



## pullacone

^^^ hehehe, what the fuck?


----------



## diegoblunt

*fucked NOW ~*

Im so fucked right now...what a time to bump this thread.


----------



## E-llusion

blakemore said:
			
		

> *It might as well be a separate forum for people to post their garbage in *



Yeah, it's Called The Lounge


----------



## _high_life_

*are u high, stupid and have something really absurd on your mind?*

what is the stupid thing your mind can come up with in the next 10 seconds.  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .

the monkey smoked the rock before passin it to his probation officer, anis the ant.

just to be an ass, IM REALLY HIGH


----------



## rewiiired

There's this place called the Lounge -- check it out sometime...


----------



## .dR spgeddi

i thump ya punks drunk with drugs that pump perpetual
lurve that funks trumps coz heart's the best bet you know.
i bet you know, but if ya didnt get it, maybe i'll let you know.
its just a itty bit, of spgeddi flow, stoned but rose to show- i'm ready to go.


----------



## raverdave

I'm really high too, but I guess having stupid things on my mind isn't really natural, so I'll leave it up to idiots who get really stupid when they get really high.


----------



## JungleBeatz

This is an actual post on bluelight: 

"I'm going over to live in Europe in May/June and I want to take a sheet of acid over with me. I'm too scared to take it on the plane, so I was thinking of faxing it over before hand.
Can anyone tell me if this will work?"


----------



## vnvnation

hahaha i remember reading that

ya mam on a stick with a tea pot up the arse


----------



## .dR spgeddi

the "can you fax acid" thread is in the bluelight history>best of bluelight folder


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

^^^ Man, that's a good thread...


----------



## michael

rewiiired said:
			
		

> *There's this place called the Lounge -- check it out sometime... *



yeah, and it also says "no drug topics."

--->

drug culture


----------



## JudgeFishy

I am jesus and I am bald.


----------



## SilverFeniks

I'd ask you all to write my paper for me, but this clearly isn't the thread to solicit the completion of my final in.

FOCUS dammit!


----------



## _high_life_

hahaha thats fucking hillariouse, faxing acid paper, hahahahah

holy shit they get preaty dumb these days.

im not high anymore but i will be in 20 minutes.

theres a oompa loompa in your washing machine smoking a dragon.


----------



## @lterEgo

rewiiired said:
			
		

> *There's this place called the Lounge -- check it out sometime... *



they don't allow drug talk in the lounge. however, there is a lovely "i'm really high" thread in this forum already. off this goes...

--> merged


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Blahhhhhhh *cough* 

Is there something wrong with the dirt? Lets dig a hole to China to find out.

I here Eskimoes live down there. Only one way to find out...anybody down to help me out here?

I imagine it gets lonely down there


----------



## throwitallaway

I like to eat cheese.


----------



## new era

i've been high since thursday straight...

wooo hoooo! purple haze and ambiens...


----------



## goldenbrown

I took 120mg OC today, before I went to see The Day After Tomorrow.  Last summer was awesome, I felt great, like no one could hurt me anymore.  Since then, I've been trying to regain that feeling I had last summer.  I have gotten plenty high since then, but never got that same feeling.

But tonight, I've got the feeling back.  It is back, and I am so happy.  I feel fucking great, and I can't wait to see what this summer has in store for me now that everything is right again.


----------



## diegoblunt

<--- Peaking Hard


----------



## diegoblunt

anyone else?


----------



## diegoblunt

see, I'm off my guts .. yet I can still type perfectly without spelling error's ... go figure .. I think people have just been lazy all this time.


----------



## infinity

semi-high on weed


----------



## diegoblunt




----------



## Addy

*This is a Pile *

Well I have learned something new, that this type of post belongs here.  So again.  Im sitting here in front of my laptop with a pile of cocaine the circumfrence of a baseball and about 2 inches high. This a gonna be a great 4th. GOD Bless Coloumbia...err I mean USA.

I have been yakking it up soo much and drinking...me feels good

Addy


----------



## JV

ok...


----------



## obsolete

Wish i was you... probably - still havent tried coke, very curious, though cautious at the same time - enjoy


----------



## Dr. McBudstoke

*Re: This is a Pile *



			
				Addy said:
			
		

> *Well I have learned something new, that this type of post belongs here.  So again.  Im sitting here in front of my laptop with a pile of cocaine the circumfrence of a baseball and about 2 inches high. This a gonna be a great 4th. GOD Bless Coloumbia...err I mean USA.
> 
> I have been yakking it up soo much and drinking...me feels good
> 
> Addy *


----------



## Vaya

Not Gary, that's for sure...


----------



## sourlemone

OMG I WaNT YUR KIDZ MR COKEFIEND@!


----------



## infinity

coke.. been wanting to snort a few lines again for quite some time now, but never managed to do so. maybe in august


----------



## @lterEgo

*Re: This is a Pile *



			
				Addy said:
			
		

> *Im sitting here in front of my laptop with a pile of cocaine the circumfrence of a baseball and about 2 inches high. *



please keep in mind that there is a section of the Drug Culture guidelines that warns against "dangerous threads". stating that you have drugs in your possession, especially the amounts you're boasting about, could definitely qualify as dangerous by our forum's standards. we have this one thread, "i'm so high right now", as the single place people can talk (read: brag) about  getting fucked up in the present tense, but other than that we do not encourage such discussion.

really, these threads don't do much to stimulate conversation at all. please try to keep them to a minimum. this isn't the Lounge on Drugs.


----------



## Addy

Sorry about the uniformative post.  For whatever it matter im no f'in jacked right i cant tell reality from fantasy.....Holy shit....Sorry

Addy


----------



## diegoblunt

> this isn't the Lounge on Drugs.


Its not?


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

I'm fucked up on 200mg of morphine and 4mg of clonazepam. Kids don't try this at home, you'd die. My tolerance is better than yours


----------



## @lterEgo

i'm SOOO fucked up off alcohol and pills right now.

holy shit!

i need some hash!


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

I'm eating hand fulls of Klonopin as we speak!


----------



## mariacallas

nice place!


----------



## liquidchakra

Coffee!


----------



## mariacallas

FULL CREAM MILK!!!


----------



## Bad_Boy_Blue

Drugs are bad.


----------



## sk8punk151

Just got done with a Wake N' Bake session to my dome. I got work in a hour but I am not trippin cuz I am to blazed!


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

I been thinking and you know what? I don't really like anybody. I have no care in helping anybody out and no intention of good deeds. Give me some opioids and I'm your best fucking friend. Need help moving the furniture? Nevermind, I'm too tired, guess your screwed.

You homosexual.


----------



## FailureOnod

I want to be high. I am going to score some dope thanks to this thread.  Pray for me I don't get ripped off by a crackhead.   ps. on 4mg xanax, and im going driving.


----------



## JV

^^good luck w/ that.


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

White Trash
Two Heebs
And a Bean


----------



## blahblahblah

i think im pretty high , but whats the point...?

im smiling, ditched my girlfriend so I could trip alone, 

i wanna sedate myself now tho


----------



## reesespieces

*so important..*

ok so i lied. but my name is sarah. i'm 20. i'm from boston. and at this very moment i am rollin and trippin my balls off. 

i'm by myself tonight and i need people to socialize with!!

IM me-  pickroo

thanks!


----------



## Lawrence Arms

I garuntee this wil goto the lounge, or be closed within 1 hour.

EDIT-You sound hot


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

It's kind of a drug topic.  Since she's rolling...

My contact info is in my profile.  Though I'm never on Yahoo.

I'm on MSN now though.


----------



## KemicalBurn

When did you lie, pet?


----------



## AnakaiMajere

reesespieces i love that candy. its my fav while i'm high


----------



## 247

thats, uhh...good to know.


----------



## infinity

i hope you had a good time, but i'm going to merge this now


----------



## TheHerojuana

K'dOUTinAZ said:
			
		

> *I been thinking and you know what? I don't really like anybody. I have no care in helping anybody out and no intention of good deeds. Give me some opioids and I'm your best fucking friend. Need help moving the furniture? Nevermind, I'm too tired, guess your screwed.
> 
> You homosexual. *



I couldn't have said it better.

So Long and Thanks For all the Shoes........


----------



## TheHerojuana

I have a can of NO2 so step back! Suuuckkk!!!! Ha hah hah, whooo.


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

The Klonopin may be giving me a nod. The Soma may be giving me a nod, The Halcion is a culprit but that Methadone sure might. I believe Methadone may win the presidency for best nod out of the four candidates. What do you think?

Now if I only had some Seconal and Xanax...

Ketamine and PCP might be nice too

And some Funjions!


----------



## mariacallas

i am nicely buzzed  wooohooooo


----------



## Geez-A

mmmmmmm that pipe hit the spot. Cheers crystalcallas!  Am on bluelight trying to avoid doing home renovations that must be done- am methed up but STILL can't be bothered!!!


----------



## linusSL

god damn bottom of the bag, next weekend then aye!


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Say hello to Satan for me you flying shoe!


----------



## KemicalBurn

i did not post in this thread. why is the forum telling me i have?


----------



## infinity

KemicalBurn said:
			
		

> *i did not post in this thread. why is the forum telling me i have? *



at first i thought you were being serious


----------



## mariacallas

linusSL said:
			
		

> *god damn bottom of the bag, next weekend then aye! *



dittto !!! **semi frustrated but happy still**


----------



## geetered

im going to reply to this thread so my posts number will go up, hey theres tons of other useless replys why not one more


----------



## toxiku

Smoking some superb pollen (variety of hashish) mixed with some awesome silver haze weed. Pretty high but.....
I'm also drinking organically (sp?) grown green tea. Now that I think about it, I just can't feel the THC anymore.... this tea is SO OVERPOWERING!!!
hehehehe


----------



## Pasilda Nacera

Hell yeah, im riding the rails!!!!

*SNORTS SOME MORE*


----------



## yimmy12

I'll be riding the rails as soon as I pick up my yayo :D


----------



## mariacallas

toxiku...pollen is AWESOME!


----------



## KemicalBurn

infinity said:
			
		

> *at first i thought you were being serious  *



I was at the time. Curse you Infinity and your thread merging abilities!!


----------



## linusSL

Pasilda Nacera said:
			
		

> *Hell yeah, im riding the rails!!!!
> 
> *SNORTS SOME MORE* *



Don't forget to adjust that tie


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

bout to run over to the methadone clinic in a few seconds so that they can up my dose. Smoking cigarettes from a Holmes SMOKE GRABBER in my room because there are fucked up sounds going around the house at different places whenever I waslk around so I might not shower and just make a dash to my car.


----------



## the armed forces

"I'm pretttty fuckin' blazed.

Thank you, America."


-Bill Clinton


----------



## SilverFeniks

TheHerojuana said:
			
		

> *I couldn't have said it better.
> 
> So Long and Thanks For all the Shoes........ *



the FISH, dammit, *FISH*!!

I've only made a single legitimate post in this thread, how tragic ... hopefully today I can make a return, but I'm not holding my breath.

_edit: nothing like going blind and almost blacking out for 5 minutes because you're so gone._


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

I'mm stuck k in aAnother hole. I've giotta candy cxane!


----------



## incident

I want more coke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Well... I'm not _that_ high.  But I'm buying my ticket for the train ride...


----------



## mariacallas

im pretty fly now. Yeah!


----------



## Pasilda Nacera

K'dOUTinAZ said:
			
		

> *I'mm stuck k in aAnother hole. I've giotta candy cxane! *



Lucky you! I'll be in K-hole land soon.


----------



## KemicalBurn

Im still twitching from last night (speed, mdma, alcohol)

:D


----------



## mariacallas

I am about to wake up


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I'm pretty high again... :D


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

I don't want to share...pass...


----------



## the armed forces

I am baked. Thank you for baking. Subway: choose well.


----------



## ezzee187

I want to jump back and kiss,  or fuck myself.  I feel sooooo good.


----------



## Ultrapsyber

I'm feelin' nice n warm right now...

I can't keep still... hehehe... 

Scraped the last out of the bag... 

Mmmmm now this Cave mix sounds amazing!!!    *goes off to have a dance*


----------



## NeedforSpeed8

got stoned early and ate taco bell when  i got the munchies:D
Im pretty spun now tho.


----------



## Ghettotastic_bong

I feel like i'm on the third plateau and took two hits acid for good measure. anyone who feels like talking give me a msg on aim at EbonyksDBZ


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

I haven't much of anything to say to the likes of you. Remember, you are in my presence...buttmunch


----------



## obsolete

I knew there was something i was meant to do last night.

(post here)


----------



## 247

omg im sooooo fucked up
orally ingested - 450mg tramadol and 450mg codeine 7hours ago and the effects are still strongggggg (i have 0 opaite tolerance)

IV - 100mg/2mL tramadol ampule...popped my cherry was my firsdt time

and finally, cocaine!! this shit is fucking good


----------



## the armed forces

damn 247, I thought you were trying to straighten up...


----------



## Ultrapsyber

If I don't think of somethin to say in here soon, I would have been staring at this screen for god knows how long...

thats all for now


----------



## therastamonsays

just snorted about 3 lines of ketamine and smoked a blunt. i suprised that i can even type this now.


----------



## throwitallaway

Coming down after last night, plenty of smoke to do.


----------



## Chubba75

> IV - 100mg/2mL tramadol ampule...popped my cherry was my firsdt time


Damn man, get something nicer than Tramadol if you're going to shoot up...

Been 100% drug free all week, so I decided to chew on an OC40 and drink brandy  Good stuff :D


----------



## 247

^^yeah it was dissapointing but i already learned from negro that there would no rush, i just wanted some experience under my belt.

im planning on doing coke next


----------



## Shootingstar22

^^

I remember when you were contemplating suicide on the darkside and discussing your previous cocaine problems.

then I read that you were doing well and straighting your life out.

Do you really think shooting coke will lead you to a better place???


your just a kid right? 16 or so?

I'm just concered and trying to make you think things over.

I've known people who've shot coke and it changed them, and not for the better...they sank deeper into addiction.


----------



## 5-HT2

^^^yeah me too.  But a lot of people have to learn it the hard way. . .I sure did.  

Back to the original topic, I am drunk enough not to drive. . .on beer I brewed two weeks ago!  Yeah pale ale!  Especially when it is around 7% alcohol!


----------



## PhorIndicator

I'm tweaking pretty hard right now on about 100 mg of adderall, with plenty more ahead of me. IM me on AIM or yahoo if you want to talk, I'll talk your ass off and i gurantee it will be interesting. PM me for my screennames. I also have a webcam


----------



## 247

Lol im, in  school I skipped class and went to the library its first period and I snorted a fuckload of coke and the 5mg xanax is stikll in effect from last night. I have a bunch of benzos left yay


----------



## ClassAFelon

You know you're "soo high" when your forehead hits the keyboard - and you wipe the drool from your face. 

Felon


----------



## toxiku

snorted 20mg of oxy and smoked some heroin on top of it...., plus, my gf is packing bong after bong of prime weed. GOD I'm fucked up


----------



## throwitallaway

Had some snowballs(mda) again tonight, alcohol cannabis and coke. It's been a fucked up night to say the least.


----------



## Grim

I just got home from work to some poppy tea and cannabis. Normally what I consider a nice evening, but I would rather have gone out, too bad I gotta work tomorrow.


----------



## infinity

throwitallaway said:
			
		

> *Had some snowballs(mda) again tonight, alcohol cannabis and coke. It's been a fucked up night to say the least. *



MDA and coke (again) huh.. i can hear your axons snap


----------



## Grim

^What's the point of that anyway? Every time I did it the coke completely destroyed any MDA effect that I had going. Took me from a good feeling straight to the cracked out next day misery.


----------



## PhorIndicator

I am fucked out my gizzourd. I am wasted, on a decent amount of adderall, and got plenty of coke to go. IM me anyone who wants to chat. JohnM5500 on AIM, if you want my yahoo, PM me


----------



## asianfreek

i just smoked two bowls out of my bong and im bored as hell.


----------



## throwitallaway

infinity said:
			
		

> *MDA and coke (again) huh.. i can hear your axons snap  *



I only had MDA before, not the coke. It all happened rather wierd, we were walking down through a carpark, seen 2 boys standing there and they asked us for a credit card and we stayed there and got a little bit.It didn't seem to take anything away from my high off the pill.

You can hear my what snap?


----------



## masaz

I am so damn drunk. went otu cos of argument with parents, went to the pub, had a pint, thought it'd be a good idea to buy some booze after.
Got four litres of horribly strong cider (distilled hell) and drank one litre.

Am a lightweight so quite pleasantly drunk and happy. Loving it :D

Weirdly I'm always coherent when drunk, I just say stupid shit.


----------



## PhorIndicator

I am drunked and coked out of my mind. Just got back from the strip club. Anyone want to talk, IM me on JohnM5500 on aol


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Three or four of those white K 2mg's Klonopins with a six pack. Can't walk much


----------



## iateuracid

glued to the fucking computer chair
my mind is functioning greatly,but my body on the other hand..ehehehe



7 vicoden,2valium,3 dramamine,

BeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeP!
 8(


----------



## Shootingstar22

I'm just waiting to come up on 125mgs of pure mdma.

it's been almost 30 minutes. I just ate though too. I think i'm starting to feel it creep up.%)


----------



## throwitallaway

You lucky fucker!


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

*I most be on sumethin*

I like to video tape myself masturbating and jerk off to it!


----------



## mariacallas

^lovely!


----------



## PhorIndicator

You make a video of yourself masturbating to a video of yourself masturbating, then try to sell it on the internet.


----------



## PhorIndicator

You should make a video of yourself masturbating to a video of yourself masturbating, then try to sell it on the internet.


----------



## PhorIndicator

Doh.


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

With a Superman cape


----------



## PhorIndicator

I know I am risking beating a dead horse here, but i couldn't resist (pun NOT intended)  :

and long clip on fingernails painted bright red


----------



## AnakaiMajere

Due, i'm gonna use this thread like it was meant to be used. I am so fucking high right now that it isn't funny. Check out the picture in my gallery and i smoked one of the smallers buds in that bowl about 20 minutes ago and now i have O.E.V.s i'm fucking off my gourd. I LOVE KB!!!


----------



## Laquatus0

drove to dealers house, bought half a gram, took 2 20 mg bumps there, one in each nostril, got home, dissolved 50 mg's and mained it, currently taking hits off a 30 mg bowl load.

I had no idea someone could be this high...

I  |-|4\/3    4  73|-|  7\/\/34|<


----------



## Ghettotastic_bong

i took 20 mg's of valium, 2 of ativan, 10 mg's of hydrocodone, and am slowly drinking down a cup of liquor...

This state is near orgasmic, i now understand why people like this combination so much


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

I'm floating from my seat and my wife is rasing from the rug on ketamine. I'm down here but up there@@@QQ!! HAHA I love it!


----------



## masaz

bin drinking with my gf to celebrate me birthday, she's gone now, so been having spliffs with my mate who i thought had sodded off on holiday but evidently hadn't. so woo yay! quite wasted, have relatives coming round soon, gutted. they.....don't approve of me lifestyle but im buggered if im acting sober.


----------



## Vaya

What do sodded, gutted and buggered mean??

<---Just 'nother ign'ant Amurican


----------



## obsolete

yeah - high on nicotine


----------



## sickgirl

*Nodding*

I just snorted a bag of dope at work and now I'm nodding out at my computer.  But that's ok since I have nothing to do anyways.  God I would do anything for some meth or coke!  Coffee will just have to do.


----------



## paradoxcycle

*Re: Nodding*



			
				sickgirl said:
			
		

> *I just snorted a bag of dope at work and now I'm nodding out at my computer. *



Sounds good; hopefully that will be me later tonight. :D


----------



## PhorIndicator

Recovering from last night's benzoamphetamine rampage - 200 mg of Librium, 100 mg of adderall. Just took 10 mg of adderall to semi-recover. I promised myself I was going to work out today

Forecast: Doubtful


----------



## 247

did like 3grams of good quality coke with a friend and now i have half a joint left
but the fucker isnt turning on

and all i have are matches, fuc,k fuck fuck


----------



## Laquatus0

meth comedown, 3 hydro/apap 10/375's, 2 bowls, 1 mixed drink.


----------



## throwitallaway

Clean out of it on alcohol,cannabis and base.


----------



## Enaconda

w00p w00p hahah im smashed as


----------



## Billy Orange

i smoke a blunt to take the pain out n' if i wasn't high id prolly try n' blow my brains out, im hopless they shoulda killed me as a baby now they got me trapped in this storm im going crazy...


----------



## Blah23

yeah im pretty spun right now...now theres nothing to do, anyone know any interesting fun sites to go to?  i think in the past year and a half ive been to almost all of them


----------



## Rollingrrl

got stupid drunk, did like two grams of good ass coke about bar time, man I haven't had stuff like that since I moved to Wisco from Florida. Wowwee! Its now, of course like 730 in the morning. I think I'm gonna write some poetry, if I can focus my eyes and keep my hands from shaking!


----------



## TyDaL_WaVe

**

I've been up since Wednesday (August 18th).  Started out with 20mg adderall tablets, poppin a few every 3 - 4 hours...time flew by like crazy and all of a sudden it was friday morning.  I'm sitting in the kitchen trying to eat something (I hate adderral for that matter).  Couldn't stand the sight of food so I went and got some herb.  Chilled for a bit, finally ate at like 11pm Friday night.  I think I might have dozed off for about 20mins sometime between 1 and 2am Saturday morning.  Snapped out of whatever daydream I was having and walked to my buddies house.  Get there, and what do you know he has some really nice looking/tasting yayo.  Of course, I try a little bit....then a little bit more...then a little bit more....etc  :D   And now here it is....10:17am central time, and I'm back at home.  Wondering....does anyone think/know if it would be ok for me to do...lets say a gram of yayo, after taking about 40-50mg of adderall around 5-6ish.a.m.???  I really want to, but I'd rather be safe then sorry....so yea theres my 2cents for now.  let me know if you think its ok for me to do some more yay.  YAY!


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

BOrangg di heriub kills pain beter th rn pot.

i beeen soo fuckty up that thiss first tine i stood uyop. i grab tthe chsre abd fellld onw hahaQbso bsn
 benzo
l


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

^^^
FuXx0r3d!


----------



## the armed forces

That is completely incoherent. haha.


----------



## mrsumone

That is completely awesome.


----------



## cDawg

about to smoke some weed and still recovering from last nights ambien, hydrocodone, weed, and alclohol.


----------



## HobbyIsBowling

I'm very drunk and just smoked my 4th bowl in the last couple hours.  I'm real messed up and feeling very good, listening to Jay Z - Girlz Girlz Girlz.  Excellent "winding down" song after a good night out while smoking a blunt or bowl.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Fuck Sharing*

I'm not gonna share any of my acloohol, Its all minen. You gys can all just hey!!! wankers. Why is typing so hard gorrr. I"m drunk though. If that means hgihg then im that. HI!!


----------



## gugglebum

K'dOUTinAZ said:
			
		

> *BOrangg di heriub kills pain beter th rn pot.
> 
> i beeen soo fuckty up that thiss first tine i stood uyop. i grab tthe chsre abd fellld onw hahaQbso bsn
> benzo
> l *


 
I'm gonna save this and make a t-shirt for him with this.


----------



## mariacallas

^LOVELY!!!! Im jealous i wish I HAD TYPED THAT ! LOL!!
ooooh...right now i is nice speedballing..... 
love to all you fuxxOrd!


----------



## throwitallaway

I am just after smoking some nice weed.


----------



## infinity

umm yeah it's 09:46am and i'm pretty fucking baked

overgrow the planet!


----------



## throwitallaway

I'm rather wasted.


----------



## throwitallaway

So no one has been high or fucked up since yesterady?


----------



## Ultrapsyber

I need to go lay down for a few hours as I have not gone to sleep yet since Thursday night and have a family dinner in about 5 hours 

But I love the weird, messed-up but warm, snug daydreams I'm going to encounter... hehe


----------



## throwitallaway

MDMA, alcohol, weed. :_


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

All I want to do is lay around, eat benzos, watch, tv, eat chocolate chips, fool around with my girl, and finish off the whisky by the time the second forensic files is  over!!!


----------



## mariacallas

^ditto. Cheers to the hermit life whilst in a perpetual high ........or highs


----------



## Twip

Well, I just seriously and honestly told my friend that he ought to hire me as a sort of DJ for his life. That I would sit nearby and commentate on everything that happened throughout his day. I then suggested that I could sit in a rolling chair, or a hoverchair if need be, tied to his ankle or something. And that this would be a good idea.

So, yeah, I wanted to share.


----------



## Laquatus0

im wicked fuckin gakked right now, but i had to go through alot of shit to get here.

called dealer, said come over 45 minutes, aight. hop in car at 11:30 on a friday night knowing that cops are gonna be looking for drunk drivers, drive to dealers house and see like 3 cops on the way, one was behind me. he flipped on his lights, i shit a brick, he passed me. anyway, i get to dealers house and go in, there are like 3 people there i dont know, instant paranoia. on top of that, all i have is 50 bucks, and all he has is 100 dollar bags. so after some promising, i get fronted 1/4g on top of the 1/4g i bought, and make my way home. seeing as how i snorted a good bump with the dealer, i was a wee bit paranoid, so i do something i think might gross most of you out, i drop the bag into the condom i had in my wallet, and shove it up the rectal port. i know, sick, but hey, if i had gotten pulled over, i would rather have half a gram of meth in my ass then my pocket.

so anyway, alls well that ends well i suppose .


----------



## Charlie1900

just had some 5meo DMt,, got it off the net.. Ive never had it before and i wasnt expecting this.. 20 minutes ago i was dead. everything was pure white and i thought i died.. now im fine and abuzz.. hahaha


----------



## Laquatus0

oh, and posting on behalf of my roomie, he just smoked $120 worth of coke, so he's all fucked up. We're one high, happy family.


----------



## throwitallaway

One nice comedown with some nice green.


----------



## KaideAlike44

I have entered a k-hole


----------



## StratusBouce

K'dOUTinAZ said:
			
		

> *White Trash
> Two Heebs
> And a Bean *



Bad ass album.
You got Soul doubt or somethin?


----------



## KaideAlike44

I got something stickin' in my eye.


----------



## Dr. McBudstoke

30mg oxycodone orally(no tolerance), and about 5 bowls bwetween 3 ppl. I AM BLOWNED!


----------



## mrsumone

4 bowls... all by myself... in one sitting. It was nice... Im so throwd.


----------



## throwitallaway

One pill a few hours ago, coming down now and about to go and smoke some hash, very peaceful day.


----------



## Ghettotastic_bong

An unknown and large quanity of amphetamines. 

I'm gonna be up for awhile, if anyone else is tweaking and bored, IM me at EbonyksDBZ


----------



## purttheory

mushrooms + marijuana = the win


----------



## shags2dope78

40 mg of Hydrocodone and 2 blunts. Damn, I'm feeling good.


----------



## mrsumone

250 mg tramadol (first time) and 4 bowls of some nice bud.


----------



## uumpaloompa

gone through 3 oc 40's, 4 mg xanax, 10mg valium, and lots of dank and good beer.


----------



## Charlie1900

im so fucked,, i ate so much foxy last night,, ive been tripping like crazy..what the fuck am i doing???


----------



## iateuracid

gobbled 3 percaset

yeaaa...i  this site


brap.


----------



## lll Callum lll

I'm on a natural high!

OMFG! I LOVE EVERYBODY!


----------



## Juvenile

I swalled a few points of meth around lunch time today to help me work faster. ITs now 830pm and I'm still cranking. Oh dear I think I may regret this tommorow.


----------



## RyanM

jesus h muthafuckin boom boom christ how did I miss this thread?

Okay well last night I beat my record of 260mg adderall parachuted with 300mg adderall parachuted and I am still going yep I'm speeding so much yet it's crazy it's like I want to move and move and actually talk to people in real life and stuff   it's like I just took adderall for the first time except for it's 300mg *falls on the floor laughing*

Hmm *bows down to the guy who did 1,000mg in 60 hours* buuut this 300mg is not going to become a habit at all and I'm not going to do 300mg a day at all I can barely handle it

I also forgot all about the crash and ahhh can you imagine the crash from 300mg of adderall at once? *cries thinking about it* after this 300mg new record of mine I'm going back down to 100-140mg daily

Geez 300mg daily do you know how expensive that is? I would have to get two jobs  that would be a heart attack waiting to happen

So I made a whole 300mg parachuted thread for nothing but luckily I found this thread so no more adderall threads but I don't think I will be going over 300mg in a day any time soon


----------



## gugglebum

Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. 

Please.


----------



## Psykonauten_dk

gugglebum > After all, this is the I-am-so-high-right-now-thread. So maybe we should just let him talk the hind leg off a donkey! 

RyanM > Seek some help for fuck sake if you keep on doing vast ammounts of uppers you're probably gonna end up dead. 

-Psyko


----------



## MattPD

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up.
> 
> Please. *



Ooh, prittty!


----------



## pleadthefifth

hmm smoke seems to be coming out of my computer an  i am veryy sleepy.

note to self: ambien is only slightly recreational.


----------



## mariacallas

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up.
> 
> Please. *



ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i just woke up from a wormwood induced lovely hazy ENCYCLOPEDIC dream....man....twas the best. Im going to get up properly now


----------



## throwitallaway

I want to share with all, be a part of nature, a part of ones human self. Or just pop a load of yokes and go clean mad, i think i might have to go and eat some chicken, talking of chicken tonight when we were all walking past KFC clean out of it the woman was about to throw all the chicken away so my mate took it off her hands, two big buckets full of it, but when you see that many chickens there, you just have to eat some even though i dont really feel like eating on yokes sometimes, but couldn't refuse lovely free chicken, stress the FREE. So who all dosen't like ecstacy/does anyone not like it who has tired it. 
My word, i am talking shit.


----------



## RyanM

Okay I am just out of it now and my eyes are killing me

well I took 300mg last night you know like I said in the morning in this thread  and obviously I didn't sleep at all and then later today I took 60mg more so that's 360mg but that's in like 24-28 hours or something so that doesn't count but if it did count I would of beat my record by 100mg ohh well 300mg is good enough


----------



## HazeEM

Liqour, Klonopin and Marijuana!!!


----------



## morbyss

The Piper at the Gates of Dawn....that album pretty much sums up the delight going on in my mind


----------



## Chummp

Im on a 1st or 2nd plateau dose of dxm. go mee..

at least I got in the right thread this time.


----------



## throwitallaway

I'm back into the hash again, that's something you need for a comedown.


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

damn I've been rolling for 16 1/2 hours and still goin' strong.  And I'm BORED!!!


----------



## throwitallaway

How many pills did you eat for that?


----------



## AlexTheBum

im so rolled up right now, time to lay down i feel nauseas.


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

i usually roll for about 13 hrs


----------



## thejesuslizard

*LOL*






HAHAHAHAH


----------



## gugglebum

(note to self: TheJesusLizard likes to look at pictures of penises for some reason)


----------



## RyanM

what behavior? inside out I cannot hide it. can't you set me free? now I've reached the living end,pointing fingers to defend

Okay you know what that 300mg turned into a I don't know but okay uh on thursday I started with nice 60mg Then I ended up with 300mg around midnight

Then I took 60mg more on friday since I couldn't sleep then I took 60mg more on saturday because I had to work in the morning and couldn't sleep then I had to take 60mg this morning because I had to work and couldn't sleep umm why can't I sleep? hmm I'm just going to have to keep pumping 60mg each  day till I run out or something because I can't go a day if I have adderall I end up taking some amount BUUT hopefully I get money on tuesday because this person owes me 60 Then this guy has 30mg capsules but if not I have enough if I stick to low amounts to last me till I get paid this week Thenn I can get a ton more and be set again but no more 300mg hmm so I pretty much wasted 480mg of adderall in 3 days ish hmm maybe I will snort adderall tomorrow because I think I need to make the most out of it again but this one person Lol

Which  is how I got 600mg THEY only get 600mg for a whole MONTH or whatever and I already took 480mg in 3 days in 2 days that 120mg remaining will be gone I went through a prescription in 5 days If you look at it that way it's really depressing BUUUUT luckily this other guy has 30 30mg capsules waiting for me again


----------



## gugglebum

Do I need to do that again?

Shut your pie-hole.


----------



## mariacallas

LOL!love thats snowman. Um, im waiting to get sorted WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Root Beer + Captian Morgans = teh aw3s0m3s0rZ


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

My friend who 'works' with ecstasy stopped by so I ate a nice dose of pure 160mg of molly, good times. I must say that it was bitter as all hell but whatever. After this, Julie and me both shot 300mg (I didn't eat my methadone today as I planned this!) when it took effect. I'm so high, we had the best sex ever and I need some more and so did she so we did. We ate some more  and shot some more. I"m cuddling with her right now in our own place. 

so yes i'm high as IHOHNO;IHJOIhii;jlkh;lih;iohknjhkugfhjfhf7OT7O7868O


----------



## mariacallas

apogurnsloieiugppp

foooah48gbs\
re\h

oye i love friends who surprise me in the mornings!!!!


----------



## Chummp

Snortin K and listening to Rage Against The Fucken Machine!!! I get get huge music euphoria from low doses of K.


----------



## maddkatt

just did a line of cocaine ... the good kind ... the one that gives u a nice body buzz ...


----------



## BlueLightsAnd

rolllllllin here 4 green ladies 1 old blue phone rectally 

mmmm
and vicks and hot glow stiks

EVERYONES SLEeP

I WANNA TALK TO SOMEONE

PM ME AND ILL CALLU oR U CALM E PLEASE HELP!!! AH

CandyFLIPEPIN


----------



## throwitallaway

Been fucked up the past 30 hours, 1 liter of buckfast, 3-4 liters of bulmers cider, 1 gram of base, 3 1/4 pills ate, 1/2 sniffed and a serious amount of hash and skunk. So so much. I'm rolling now as fuck and loving it, but a calmer kind of stoned  to the whole thing.


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Fucking CHRIST without a heart

I'm SMOKING FUCKIN' WATER

triple dipped sticks got my head froze
FUCKKK

I CANT MOVE FROM THE COMPUTER . THIS SUCHUK. SOMEBODYEIS TOUCHING ME.

whoops caops lock. Ketamine bows down to sher,.m


----------



## AznHangukBoi

lol damn some people in here are crazy


----------



## Crystalrider

WOW!!!!!!!!!!

METH TIME.  Oh, shit, it's always Meth time. 
My favorite snack is meth, scotch, and weed.  It takes the haze, maybe it brings the haze,  maybe there ain't no haze. I'm just not sure how that haze...,
well, I don't think, well its possible the haze is in another story, or maybe there never was haze, I don't know... 

Later with the damn haze, who needs haze, when there's meth?  I might make a peanut butter, jam, and meth sandwich.  I have a friend who eats cocaine and cheese sandwiches...


----------



## Chummp

Snortin K and listening to Rage Against The Machine!!! 

(same thing I did last week )

dimenhydrinate makes me soooo tired........


----------



## Chummp

Ooopsy monirtor is asll like woooaapp woooaap  and musc is ltke banahahahabahbn   
LO!1 whers  fuckng butgon!??


----------



## toypuppet

floating like a feather but can't move, just kinda heavy like a rock, chocolate shakes rock when you're stoned@!


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

PCP HAS ME IN A MIND TRAP AGAIN. REPEAT. REPEAT. REPEAT. THE THOUGHT DON'T STOP 

*MY WIFE PUT ENERGY TO MY HEAD. THOUGHT CHANGE THOUGHT CHANGE * 

how to typw. not to thrill i got two split heads one is out to brea the other cuts me hear. don't STOP now I cant stop now. I NEED top to find where I'm going. its there waiting I know. somewherer special it is@


----------



## mariacallas

TIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

its so mindless THREE days on pcp BUT I FUCKIN LOVE it.i don't feel attached to the world anymore *when will i?* or should I stay to meet the astronauts and aliens. I'LL TELL YOU HOW IT WAS IF I REMEMBER i can't leave yet


----------



## anonyMouse

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?threadid=157903&r=1

"It all awesome... its all fxin awesome"

Only thing I said the entire night; said it around ten thousand times though


----------



## Chummp

3 days on PCP!? Yer brain is holding up the white flag man!


----------



## barbour

took 80 mgs of oxycontin about an hour ago and i am feeling great. Got that warm uphoric feeling that comes with opioids and a great head buzz. Feeling alright


----------



## throwitallaway

I've been smoking hash all day so i'm stoned as fuck.


----------



## throwitallaway

Pills(mdma) alcohol cannabis speed and mdma powder.


----------



## sonic

Too much adderall, can't sleep. Hopefully the lorazepam + tylenol PM will help.


----------



## RyanM

^ Yep me too 100mg adderall  like every day then 70-80mg Ritalin snorted which I don't even if they were ritalin because I  went through-going through this weird stage that I never ever felt before  but there was 4 different kinds of pills  because the stranger I never met before told me so and I don't deal with ritalin so I snorted all of it so yeah

I was so close or it felt like it to passing out before when I was walking orr uh like I was going to collapse I don't know and I already see those stupid black dots, I thought the music I was listening like the people were talking to me uhh looking right at me in the speaker which was odd to say the least,thenn I thought the coat I was wearing was on fire but it was just a cigarette sooo I don't know if it was ritalin it's the strangest I had yet  this even over comes 300mg adderall in a day but more like it beats it down into the ground as in making me so weak which ritalin shouldn't

Any idea what those pills were? Loll just kidding I don't care at all because this is only tonight tomorrow I have adderall and things will be back to normal

Thankfully I have over 300mg adderall left so for the next  3 days ish I'm good soo I don't know this adderall+ritalin* experience  is crazy buut oh well I'm just glad I have adderall for work because it's almost 2am and I have to work at630am then get done at 2pm then go back for 430pm till 730pm for a double  adderall will help me like it always does

So yeah I am in the same place as you in too much adderall to sleep I feel your pain but 60mg parachute for 630am hm 20mg more on break   then when I come back another 20mg if I can stick to 100mg but if I find more in between 2pm till 330pm I will do 40mg before work   I don't know but yeah I know your pain too and I too know how much over a 100mg adderall habit becomes

*sighs*  *bearrr hug* it will be okay for both of us


----------



## shakesphere

I was a little bit ago, now on the comedown phase.   I was wasting my time trying to post my own threds, whoops.


----------



## Ultrapsyber

I just gave some of my pure MDMA a test drive and a friend I haven't seen in ages (non-drug user) just asked me over to dinner... she's picking me up in about an hour and a half 

Oooops


----------



## Chummp

Lorazepam and ethanol, one pill, 2 drinks and sloppyness ensues.. they potentiate eachother pretty gamn good.


----------



## DemonMilitia

*Smoke Break - Post if your burnin' one down!*

I'm getting high, and figured I'd start a thread about it.

Every time you smoke today drop by and let us know how and what your smoking.

Right now I'm taking some snaps of some nice outdoor. Real different then we normally get around these parts. The smell is indescribable, very fresh smelling - reminds me of the outdoors or the woods.

What are you smoking?


----------



## Blowmonkey

You should take a look at the Cannabis Discussion Guidelines, I know it's hard to unnderstand when you're stoned, but try and not forget..

I'm sending this over to Drug Culture.


----------



## DemonMilitia

Wow, maybe your joking but that seemed sort of mean spirited. I do read the guidelines and it seemed perfectly reasonable to put it in Cannabis Discussion. Whatever maybe I was off base.

- General discussion of a cannabis related topic. It is expected that topics initiate an interesting conversation where Bluelighters can share their knowledge, experiences or opinions.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Sorry about it coming over as mean spirited, but this topic doesn't really concern Cannabis itself, rather people getting high on different types of pot, so this thread has more of a social nature.. All threads with a social nature either get merged in with Biff's Bomb Shelter, or they get send over to Drug Culture. Btw, I don't really think this is "interesting", but maybe I just have to light up a big spliff.


----------



## infinity

DemonMilitia, your thread will get just as many responses over here


----------



## Frump

I'm smoking right now. I think it's part of my ritual to be browsing bluelight when I smoke alone. I'm smoking some outdoor semi-locally grown stuff. It's harsh, but the nuggets are hard as a rock (you can squeeze them to no avail haha). I got about 4 grams for $35 bucks, which is an insane deal for where I live. Usually I gotta pay $45-50. Good high, dry nugs, wish they'd be around for longer.


----------



## Reverend_Lust

umm Afgan locally grown. I paid nothing for it and have 7 grams.  It smells up my room and if you break it open the smell is 20x stronger than when its just in a bad. I love it


----------



## throwitallaway

3 1/2 good pills in me and lots of wine. Smoked a few bowls when i came in, to chill me out.


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

I'm sooo high I might...fall face first into...a cunt


----------



## sonic

throwitallaway said:
			
		

> *3 1/2 good pills in me and lots of wine. Smoked a few bowls when i came in, to chill me out. *



Damn, how many nights a week do you roll? Too many that's how! Now clean your room and go to bed.

-mom


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

I'm so high right now...haha, my wife got pissed off...hit the wrong hole...I'm sooo fucked up and shess angry noot that haha I'm so high i cant do anything bout it know. i need some water and an apple


----------



## Chummp

benzo and booze binge continous. Now I added Codeine, I keep thing it's its tomorrow morning. And I dunno what I did today...


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Well now that I'm sleeping on the couch I wonder what would happen if I put together some 6mg of estrazolam, 1mg clonazepam, and 90mg temazepam on top of the already 90mg temazepam, 2mg clonazepam, and 2mg alprazolam? I'll probably pass out with no recollection of yesterday and a major hangover....WWWHHhhhheeeee


----------



## PsyGhost

Puffin' some dank right now, actually all I have left


----------



## Hyfus

Just finished smoking some nice charas...


----------



## DemonMilitia

Just smoked some more outdoor and hash with a friend moving to Cali.


----------



## n_Ovis

I got blaze-d today. Im blazed right now as we speak.

Buddy of mine got a half ounce, we smoked the last of it. A fat ass fucking joint, another one after that, and a pinner down in the culvert on my street.

We smoked another bowl, some roaches and went to the gas station and pigged the fuck out.

I had
a liter of coke
a uhhh bag of reeses pieces
and a tasty old school moon pie


then i came home and made some beatZ and smoked antoehr bowl.

its always 4:20 in georgia

Dirty South BITCHES


----------



## AznHangukBoi

err cigs..? lol outside on my porch


----------



## Twip

Did a knifer and immediately grabbed the camera, to show you the doorway.


----------



## Yokes

Ahhhhhhhhh your all smoking.

In my area (Meath/Louth) we are going through a serious hash drought  
Im seriously strung out, havnt had a smoke since saturday 

I dont know whats going on but there is none to be got anywhere    

Blow some of that lovely smoke my way please :D


----------



## @lterEgo

*Re: Smoke Break - Post if your burnin' one down!*



			
				DemonMilitia said:
			
		

> *Right now I'm taking some snaps of some nice outdoor. *



splendid.

we've got an ongoing thread for real-time "i'm getting fucked up" announcements. you smoke, i'll merge.

--> merged


----------



## throwitallaway

s0nic said:
			
		

> *Damn, how many nights a week do you roll? Too many that's how! Now clean your room and go to bed.
> 
> -mom *




Once or twice.

Like most other people i know.


----------



## HazeEM

Xanax and Klonopin, yeah baby!


----------



## throwitallaway

LSD and Hash. Happy as Larry. Yes indeed. As a man walking down the road. Just walking down the road.


----------



## Chummp

Excellent pic twip! Im doin some Ketamine now. as always. Im not goona restock when I run out.


----------



## RyanM

uhh I'm on 220mg Adderall and like 30 minutes ago I downed a bottle of cough syrup which was so great tasting so uh 220mg Adderall 177mg-DXM yeahh I am starting to feel the DXM and okay hmm I don't know what to do

Anyways yeah I know 220mg adderall might sound like a lot but yesterday I did 60mg adderall   friday I did 200mg uh thursday I think 140 or 160mg adderall

I am going to cut down though since a 200-300mg habit isn't going to work cuz I don't know enough people or else it would

Uh DXM helps adderall tolerence I guess soo I will do DXM at night hmm go a day or 2 with no adderall and get back into smoking pot again then speed+weed so I don't need so much adderall

So basically if it goes good 60-80mg adderall-only for work-days I don't work smoke pot again-DXM at night every night to help with tolerence

If I can just keep that up or actually not back out for like a week then I get paid and then hopefully more people get their prescriptions refilled then I do 300mg a couple of times maybe break my personal 300mg in a day record-we'll see


----------



## RyanM

ahh  great    I can't SLEEP when I close my eyes   it's like alll white nonsense maze thing

Well my lights are now on buut things are starting to move what in the world was I thinking?


----------



## morbyss

meh


----------



## nixy

damn what was i doing


----------



## throwitallaway

who?LSD.


----------



## disorientedone79

Hello everyone! Hope you are all feeling good tonight.   Tonight for the first time in a while I drank a little and took some hydrocodone and soma. I feel nice and mellowed out. Goodnight!


----------



## nemesis-a

just got some meth after about 1month of abstinence, and 2 lines about 17 hours ago still has me up and running. probably due to tolerance and the norcal disco shit


----------



## Baker

I'm just high on life... oh and methylphenidate


----------



## gher

I've been studying today so I had about a point of crap speed.


----------



## throwitallaway

LSD, MDMA, Cannabis and alcohol, was abig night out at the club.


----------



## RyanM

Hello! I am back over my safety net  I have over 600mg adderall

yesterday I did 200mg

Today I did 175mg  which  made me fly pass 36 hours and of course I am still speeding

I got 30mg IR ROARRR yes!  I am saving them for work tomorrow

woo this is so great   hmmm I will probably do around 150mg-200mg don't probably some odd number  since I have 30's and 20's

but Woo! 30mg IR  no wasteful time crushing  for work

*heaven again*


----------



## RyanM

as it so happens! I will crash after sunday so probably 150mg-200mg   then  gotta wait you know  I guess

Then on Monday of course like I said I will have to start to sort things out because this is a huge problem obvious

So as it so happens on Monday  I will snap my fingers and quit/calm down on adderall and   with another snap not do 200mg which seems to work perfectly right now   well even 175mg works

Oh god I am so sick... in that sad..fun..way..that people see not you though  nopeee oh well HAVE FUN!


----------



## sonic

Molson XXX (7.3% alcohol by volume) + a few bowls of B.C. hydro. I'm pretty stoned and drunk, but not quite to the point where I can't type. I think my typing speed is a little slower though, I dunno.


----------



## malfunkshun

i'm kinda drunk right now, does that count as high?  i really don't care about the sharing part, i'm just bored.  so here i am,  sooooo drunk, sharing it with you peeps.  yeah


----------



## RyanM

Oh goddd today at work someone gave me a fortune cookie 

it said something like "it is up to you today to find the peacefulness you long for" or something like that

RIIIIGHT! god

Anyways uh I now OMG PHONE hang on

Whoops 5 hours later oh well none of you knew that

Okay well 60 hours is fast coming and I am on 220mg

the days went like 200mg-175mg-220mg  and tomorrow probably 200mg

THEN I AM DONE goddd I can't believe this stupidity but it's fun and i'm not tired  but I am left to die *cries* need-more-friends-

DID THE DAYS GO LIKE THAT? *thinks*   UHHH OMG I don't even know my day doses   but yeah 175mg was 

YES I WAS RIGHT 200mg I don't know what day - Then 175mg yesterday and now I'm on 220mg

Yep and this will be the last of me  yep I'm killing you-you're killing me and I'm guilty


----------



## IhaveNoLegs

I was playing the aniversary mega man game. And I'd have to say mega man 7 is the best of the first 8. 

Oh and the enemies in that game are the freakin weirdest lookin monsters ever. whats wrong with you people and your cartoon ideas?


----------



## uumpaloompa

god damn i haven't beenthis fucked up in awhile. 3 bottels of some good australian merlot and lots of opills, klonopin and valium. the drum and bass is fucking my haed up, i love it!!!


----------



## RyanM

Okay yep now I know I am left to die it's very very sad

Will I die for this? yes....but not that I want to

Okay 200mg adderall on thursday which started it   then Friday 175mg adderall  saturday  220mg adderall

*hands are trembling sticks*  well I have to work at 630am  so I already made the parachutes

80mg adderall at 630am then 60mg at 11am on break

So by 11am I will be on 140mg  then get home at 2pm  then we will see  if I have to go over 200mg or not  but yeah tomorrow after 2pm   when I reach 200mg tomorrow

I am Done hopefully sleep tomorrow night in my opinion 84 hours is enough

Tomorrow at 11am  is the 72 hour mark   yep that little 3 day line mark   but I don't know what else to say

Things have to change starting Monday  seriously  how long can I keep this up? oh well   I will either calm down-to 100mg daily again-or less-orrr never listening, sooner or later I will break and I will collapse Then what?

lalala


----------



## gugglebum

Ryan, maybe you should leave the city you live in.
Start over somewhere far away ... you're in the US, there's LOTS of great cities to go live in.

You need a change of perspective I think ... otherwise I fear it won't be long before you're posting on the Dark Side till one day you just committ suicide.

I know what it's like to be a drug addict - I'd suggest you tell your friends to detox the shit out of you, if they're good enough friends they'll do it.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Ryan.  Seriously man.  You need to get yourself together.

If you continue using the way you do, your tolerance is only going to continue rising and your dosages will accordingly have to rise.  And we should know by now that higher dosages mean more damage to your body/mind.



> _Originally posted somewhere in DB_
> 
> Amphetamine tolerance is caused by excess Ca++ influx through the NMDA receptor gated calcium channels on the outer membranes of the dopamine cells bodies in the ventral tegental area, one of two areas in the brain with concentrations of dopamine producing neurons.
> As alluded to above, taking an appropriate NMDA (partial) antagonist will prevent the development of a tolerance for the effects of an amphetamine or amphetamine-like stimulant. Also, by preventing excess Ca++ influx into the neuron, an NMDA antagonist will prevent associated brain alterations and damage (excitotoxicity).
> 
> Studies have indicated that amphetamine tolerance is prevented by exogenous or endogenous agents that are able to inhibit excess Ca++ influx into the neuron through the gated calcium channels on the neuronal membrane that have NMDA subtype glutamate receptors.Glutamate , the body’s major excitatory neurotransmitter, opens the gated calcium ion channels upon attaching to the NMDA receptor. A number of other receptors are also expressed on these calcium channels, which, when stimulated, either facilitate or inhibit glutamate’s action.
> 
> It is also important that agents that inhibit calcium channel activity not also cause deficient Ca++ influx. For example, ketamine is a full NMDA receptor antagonist, that prevents excess Ca++ influx and amphetamine tolerance. But being a full NMDA antagonist, ketamine in excessive doses results in deficient Ca++ influx. This could be one of the reasons it leaves K-user in a state of disassociation.
> 
> So basically we have following NDMA antagonists:
> 1. Memantine (Akatinol/Axura)
> 2. Acamprosate (Campral)
> 3. Amantadine (Symmetrel/Amantix)
> *4. Magnesium (supplement)*
> 5. Dextrometorphan/DXM
> 6. Ketamine
> 7. PCP
> (funny that 5,6,7 are recreational drugs)
> 
> Two of them have minimal (or none) side effects and have been identified (and verified by one anecdotal person, which has been taking amphetamine-type stimulants and NDMA antagonist with same beneficial effects for a period of 2 years) as preventing amphetamine tolerance: 1) Memantine and 2) Acamprosate.
> 
> 1) Memantine is a partial NMDA antagonist that effectively puts an upper limit on Ca++ influx without compromising healthy levels of Ca++ influx. Memantine is not available in the US at this time. It is in stage 3 trials for Alzheimer’s disease. US approval may come within the next 2 years. Memantine is now approved in the European Union for the treatment of Alzheimer’s. It has been marketed in Germany since 1978 for the treatment of dementia and other cognitive disorders. It comes in 10mg tablets. One or two tablets/day are sufficient to prevent amphetamine tolerance, overactivity of the NMDA receptor and consequent free radical stress inside the neuron. The most expensive option though.
> 
> 2) Acamprosate (n-acetyl-homo-taurine) analogue of the amino acid taurine. Alternatively, it may be termed as a carrier molecule for taurine, that allows taurine to readily cross the blood brain barrier, unlike taurine itself. Taurine is a NMDA receptor antagonist. Acamprosate is an investigational drug in the US, undergoing stage 2 (?) trials for the treatment of alcoholics. It is available in most European countries as a treatment for alcoholism, with great efficiacy. Cheaper than memantine, however efficiacy should be the same.
> 
> 3) Amantadine, originally used in the treatment and prophylaxis of influenza infection and drug-induced Parkinsonism, also blocks NMDA receptors. Besides it is beneficial in traumatic head injury, dementia, multiple sclerosis,cocaine withdrawal and depression. Amantadine appears to act through several pharmacological mechanisms, none of which have been identified as the one chief mode of action. It is a dopaminergic, noradrenergic and serotonergic substance, blocks monoaminoxidase A and NMDA receptors, and seems to raise beta-endorphin/beta-lipotropin levels. I couldn't find what amount of the drug should be used to block NDMA. Cheaper than Acamprosate. No one has tested it yet, but I think it would be a good choice.
> 
> *4) Magnesium is also an NMDA antagonist. Most people are deficient in magnesium, and stress reduces magnesium levels. Whether or not one takes amphetamines, magnesium supplementation is very important for mood, general well-being and keeping stress levels under control. It is also important to take magnesium in efficient form, with adequate bioavailability. The best type is magnesium glycinate (chelated) with bioavailability at around 80%. Second best is magnesium carbonate with (I don't remember exactly) bioavailability at little above 30%. Supplemented magnesium should be at 500 mg/day level. Also there is a study which shows that children who use amphetamine-type stimulants have bad magnesium/calcium balance. Calcium levels stay the same with amphetamine usage, but magnesium levels drop.*
> 
> 5) DXM - definitely the cheapest option of all NDMA antagonists, but I'd rather use Memantine or Acamprosate. Although, I've heard anecdotes that doses as low as 70 mg/day are enough to block NDMA - I couldn't find those amounts in abstracts/studies.
> 
> 6) and 7) I wouldn't use as an amphetamine tolerance prevention. Ketamine for its known effects (you wouldn't want to be in a K-hole during the tweak just for the sake of prevention tolerance)
> PCP - this one doesn't need explanation. It has nasty side-effects and I've mentioned it just because it is a NDMA antagonist.


----------



## RyanM

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *Ryan, maybe you should leave the city you live in.
> Start over somewhere far away ... you're in the US, there's LOTS of great cities to go live in.
> 
> You need a change of perspective I think ... otherwise I fear it won't be long before you're posting on the Dark Side till one day you just committ suicide.
> 
> I know what it's like to be a drug addict - I'd suggest you tell your friends to detox the shit out of you, if they're good enough friends they'll do it.  *




Woah! stop all the over reacting

Uh Riiight I'm 17 I am not moving any where are you nuts?

No that is not true and  just over all dramatic

I do not want to go through detox and uh I don't have friends  only people I get the adderall from   and the one real friend I have is very angry at me right now so it's avoid-avoid-avoid-into the void


----------



## throwitallaway

Find yourself a different drug ryan, get yourself away from that adderall, you seem to love it too much.


----------



## RyanM

I seriously agree

Or cut down   not 200mg daily doses

Hmm tomorrow I will play the recovered game and go and smoke pot

Maybe only 60mg adderall tomrrow    ARGHi have to sleep tonight then or else this isnt' going to work okay

I might just take sleeping pills or something 72+8=80 soo right now I am around 80 hours   Strangely enough! I'm not tired


----------



## Drayen

is this a demonstration of a modern day application of Darwin's theory of Natural Selection?


----------



## Vaya

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## RyanM

400mg adderall TODAY 4 parachutes of 100mg

Time for the darkside


----------



## paradoxcycle

Vaya said:
			
		

> *Yes. Yes it is. *



Hehe! I love this thread.


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Whoa


----------



## toxiku

I'm DRUNK! DRUNK I TELL YA


----------



## swybs

ryan, ryan, ryan...though I love your rambling posts and I am pretty sure you are probably a very intelligent young man, redhaze is right: your tolerance is going to go through the roof. I don't recommend switching to a different drug, since it appears as though you have more than just an addiction to adderal but instead an addiction to gluttony. More issues than my fingers can wrap around--really, take 2 days off...smoke copious amounts of weed, follow redhaze's reported guide, work out, eeks--sleep...but reevaluate and let your tolerance drop. 

400mg adderal in a day is both wasteful and stupid.

Yikes.

swybs


----------



## mariacallas

Ryan M, i think you need to get laid and laid good. I do care about you, lots, but if u dont stop this repetitive twittering, im going to hire someone to inject u with a near lethal amount of smack to calm u down and possibly make u forget when u awake.Im serious. This is for your own good so sTFU and get help NOW.

 

on another note...man, i iz  fuxXord WoOT!!!!!! 

peace.


----------



## LeadSingerDisease

K'dOUTinAZ said:
			
		

> *Yer a knuckhead. Yer not wanted in des parts of town. You want me to do what now? But that costs thirteen quarters in which I spent all on soda pop. Please don't go in there. I think there is a monster in the closet. I don't think that you think that you are thinking right now. Tell me if you think that you are thinking? Then tell me why Mia is in that position in which the position consists of few positions with one position that even relates to the current position. She asked me what time it was. I told her that it was 2AM, and said "Okay I get it, I have to go home right now, goodbye my only love, the gun is loaded, the pills are by the bed, the magazine is extra if I can't hit the intended target. Would you like to witness me die?" I told her that association of the dissociation is a suggestion of association with the eye of the beholder who associates with the dissociative. "Maybe I will wait another hundred years, I mean shit....I don't like cocaine anyway" *



See, you gotta be more like K'dOut....he can tell us how fucked up he is without even directly saying it.


----------



## RyanM

UHHH  like 250mg-350mg diphenhydramine  yeahh this s o hard to type right now   well that's pretty much it

wow musixc is so great i' it's like I am AT the concert right there but yeah it sounds so great  and I' not really that tired since the adderall   keeps me up but I know I will sleep later WOAH *scared* don't ask me what that was AHOSUFHSOURS *hides*

I'm so scared and  I don't know why myu crazy room


----------



## PGTips

Ryan, please don't use diphenhydramine to get "high", the effects are due to a form of toxic poisoning the chemical has on your brain. It just starts fucking up chemical reactions.


----------



## Twip

> _Forum:_
> *"All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 04:20."*


----------



## RyanM

I'm doing good I'm only on 120mg adderall + I smoked pot since I am friends again with DJ hmm also I have 670mg adderall+I got paid

*thinks* 160mg seems okay for today.


----------



## throwitallaway

Some hash, skunk, wine and pillz.


----------



## RyanM

well as things so happen

I'm on 210mg but that's still close to 160mg!

as more things happen I now have around 900mg adderall

As more things unfold I think I might as well just go on a no sleep three day binge since I don't even have to work this weekend...we'll see


----------



## throwitallaway

^^^

Ah well, your choice. Your head and body is just going to be even fucked come the start of the week again. 
Do you take any other drugs than adderall? And you seem to be on it all the time?
How long have you been using the stuff everyday?


----------



## RyanM

I don't know I have been finding a lot and stuff I started it a little over 1 1/2 years ago

Yes today actually I got talked into smoking pot which was fun because I forgot what it felt like but I was already on 90mg by then but it was so fun  I miss that silly weed oh well

Not usually but do you know how expensive adderall gets when your habit becomes 200mg+

I don't know how long I guess I can't remember

I can remember the week though Monday 400mg *remember that?* yeah then at night I took 30mg then 30mg at 5am then 60mg at 11am  I think I did on Tuesday umm uhh I don't know around 180mg since the 400mg was over with in a second    but wednesday and thursday were only 60mg yep!  Friday 210mg

I don't I'm thinking today is going to be 200mg BUT I have 300mg left in the non time release so I might eat all those today

Don't know yet it's only going on 6am probably 200mg+ might reach 300mg today

It's seriously not as bad as it sounds   seriously it only sounds bad


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *It's seriously not as bad as it sounds   seriously it only sounds bad *


 No, its "not as bad as it sounds" inside your head, in reality, it is as bad as it sounds.......


----------



## FisheyeLens

Not high now but last night me and my b/f were so baked we sat and laughed at each other for a while   Just had to share, it was such a good time.

FisheyeLens %)


----------



## Bad_Boy_Blue

Hi everyone, I'm stoned.


----------



## digital_phreedom

just got 180mg hydrocodone via 18 10/500 pills... sweet !


----------



## throwitallaway

It only sounds bad, keep telling yourself that then. See how far it'll get you.
I'm talking personally here.


----------



## p3n1x

crystal meth, spun like a duck spagattergawked


----------



## uumpaloompa

good old xanax and valium
and chronic


----------



## throwitallaway

ye old' mdma;mda pills...wine, cider and hash. Twisted .


----------



## morbyss

About 10 bowls of superb nugget with a friend smoked in 1 session. also i feel really wierd because the first few days after i trip really hard on shrooms are always highs that make me feel like i'm mildy-tripping again.


----------



## Doooofus

Woooh! Valium for the first time - 10mgs. Not sure what I think yet... does anyone else think Valium's better when you're out doing things? It feels like a happy merry-go-round drunk feeling, minus the stupidity. Think I might up the dosage next time, 20mg sounds good to me


----------



## RyanM

*stumbles in* *collapses on floor* *head spin black out as I stand up*  Lol don't even ask

Well uh this is day 3 I guess since it's sunday well I don't know I'm on 300mg right now I guess

I don't know

210mg I think started the binge on friday then saturday 300mg and now it's sunday

I have 90mg left   so I will eat that 90mg around 12pm

Then gotta get another $20 worth

Then I need to crash tonight  but oh well I will slow down tomorrow on monday yep this time for real well uhh probably around 200-300mg again today but I will crash tonight hopefully but oh well

another repeat again 710mg in 3 days or 810mg in 3 days depends what happens later

I'm asking around finally for something stronger   not coke or crack too expensive went through that already but in pills

Hopefully these people can find Dexedrine  uhh I was talking to a different guy about meth who is from texas uhh apparently it's coming in or something

Hope I get a shot at meth but dexedrine will be good too uh Of course adderall still works if nothing else comes through

starting tomorrow 100mg/daily   again like the good old days *didn't think I would be saying that couple months ago*  not 200-300mg daily  *didn't think I would be saying that couple months ago either when 100mg was my thing or 120-160mg*

The story is unfolding


----------



## gugglebum

"Hope I get a shot at meth but dexedrine will be good too uh Of course adderall still works if nothing else comes through"

Meth? Oh OK.
Signed and sealed.
RyanM is going to die young.

It feels pretty horrible not to be able to do anything about it though ... at least for me.

I wish someone had at least given him a chance with a mind-boggling mescaline/LSD trip or something ... about the only thing I can think of. Rehabiliation wouldn't do fuck-all with a case like this.


----------



## RyanM

Oh! lilyisdancing I hope you read this thread because  I was wondering how are you doing? crash yet?  what are you up to? in these 3 days? I'm at 510mg right now

I already know I will do atleast 200mg more today then crash tonight so it will end at 710mg in 3days or 810mg in 3 days some where in between  can't wait to take this 90mg at 12pm so I can leave the house again

So I will be at 600mg at 12pm in 3 days 4-sure! lol I love those tablets I am so lucky seriously this guy and it's only one guy and he actually has enough adderall to fuel me

No more calling 8 people for their prescriptions and they run out and you need more

I'm seriously so thankful of this person  already went through a prescription worth from them and still they have more! god never ending adderall I'm in heaven

Money is an issue kind of spent my check this weekend

Hello car money  gotta live this up before this ends

Geez! gotta rethink this 100mg daily again

Oh here we go! dramatic to the core! the meth probably won't even happen I'm just asking around for stronger stuff it doesn't mean I will get it  I'm not even worried about it   seriously you don't know what is up you don't live here you know nothing as to what is happening so don't pretend you do

Do I all get in your life and tell you what is going to happen or tell you that you  have something that you don't

Stay out


----------



## gugglebum

... and no, you don't tell me what I'm supposed to do with my life...

but then again, it'd be pretty ridiculous. YOU telling ME what to do? It's a simple matter of looking at the results


----------



## RyanM

Yeah yeah high upon your horse you preach and preach and preach

yeah  make yourself all happy saying how it feels bad to you that I'm going to die young   yeahhh I bet

I hate when people play the "awww I am so sad don't die it will hurt me you need to stop calm down get help" Yeahhh it's really going to damage you

You know I don't listen to any of it   preach and preach and play the good careful person   you know none of it matters Not really

Unless you got adderall you know I lie as soon as I walk in
I use and use and I will get what I deserve too

but stop with the careful talk to try to make you look good and feel good about yourself

Lets get back on subject...lilyisdancing! and people on drugs!


----------



## RyanM

10am I just took the 90mg won't be back till tonight  with the total and then I am crashing! 600mg-in 3 days -so far and it's only 10am hope the 90mg works for a couple of hours

anyways  What are you people on right now? sooo high on what? tell us what you are like right now seriously


----------



## gher

2 beers and a wave of sexual frustration. 

And Ryan, give up the speed. I'm guessing you don't actually have ADD and you thought it would be fun, right? This is why I believe pharmaceutical speed is more wrong than illicit methamphetamine. And meth pisses me off.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I'm higher than a chinese kite!  And How Long is a chinaman?


----------



## throwitallaway

I've been smoking the past 12 hours so i'm high.


----------



## RyanM

ahh I'm on 270mg today and I can't even handle this

Welll I'm well into 3 days like my plan

My binge total was 210mg Friday 300mg Saturday 270mg Sunday *tonight* -  780mg in 3 days

Wow I didn't think it would hit but ah I am so paranoid I was at this house you know with atleast 15 people and I heard all of them whispering about me talking about me and adderall and acting all different

Infact I had to leave that house cuz I couldn't stand it and then I went to another person's house with 4 people and they too were whispering about me even this complete stranger I just met tonight was

so I am home now but like I'm super shaking and when I pulled into my apartment parking lot   I saw every car and people inside all the cars  uh just sitting there like they were waiting for me

ahh why me? seriously they don't have to do that none of them had to whisper I mean 15 people  couldn't think of anything else to talk about then me? 

I'm glad I'm home safe in my room with the door locked and the light on I'm not leaving!


----------



## gher

^Sounds like an amphetamine psychosis episode. You seriously like that stuff? 8) 

I'm sober at the moment and as much as I'd like to have a beer or two, I have some homework to do so maybe later. Guess I don't have an excuse for posting in this thread tonight.


----------



## sourlemone

RyanM said:
			
		

> *so I am home now but like I'm super shaking and when I pulled into my apartment parking lot   I saw every car and people inside all the cars  uh just sitting there like they were waiting for me
> 
> ahh why me? seriously they don't have to do that none of them had to whisper I mean 15 people  couldn't think of anything else to talk about then me? *



seriously dude, when you start seeing people sitting in cars waiting for you, and everyone is whispering about you, maybe it's time to stop? recuperate a little.

either way, i'm about to sit back and enjoy a mild codeine buzz cos it's a school night. peace man


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *ahh why me? seriously they don't have to do that none of them had to whisper I mean 15 people  couldn't think of anything else to talk about then me? *


 They aren't talking about you, you are suffering from speed psycosis, which is characterised by extreme paranoia. You've done more than 3/4 of a gram of speed in 3 days, and not slept, its taking its toll on your brain. Please just give up!

Once you start hearing people whispering about you, its not very long before you're going full blown dillusional and you wind up in hospital, or jail for doing something incredibly stupid "because they're after you". 

Ryan, just think about what you're typing and saying. Is it normal? No! Its the adderall, for pete sake get help!


----------



## mew151

im lightly toasted right now...

*goes to look for some food*


----------



## Smooth_Roller

im nicely japped and jammin to bombs over baghdad by outkast


----------



## Baker

i've come down and can't sleep  4:30am


----------



## RyanM

*sigh of relief* I got sleep last night finally but only from 3am-9am but  today I'm only going to do 90mg and then sleep more tonight then hopefully stay around 100mg like I said


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

I can't get fucked up enough anymore to post in this thread anymore. Damn tolerance


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Hahaha.  Maybe this is a sign of some kind.  Saying it's time to give it a break, so that tolerance might go down and you can get all fuXx0r3d uP with us again.


----------



## .dR spgeddi

i wanna back, back
i wanna go back
to the scene of the crime
back to the scene of the crime
i wanna go back


----------



## Smooth_Roller

high and eating delicious pumpkin bread my grandma made


----------



## paradoxcycle

K'dOUTinAZ said:
			
		

> *I can't get fucked up enough anymore to post in this thread anymore. Damn tolerance *




It's ok man, I just did 3 bags in your honor. Think of me next time you're high as fuck


----------



## RyanM

*sigh* actually I have been thinking about what you said

me neither I mean on my recent 780mg 3 day binge yes

On 120mg - No- doing around 100mg for this week-No

I will probably be back next week or something doing 300mg daily or something or some huge amount again like 400mg in a day or 420mg or something

I too am not soooo high enough to be in this

of course I don't think any one will do adderall in my honor...*sad*


----------



## therealbeats

I'm pretty happy  (Just to change the tone)

I quit codeine a few weeks ago, and have no tolerance anymore. I guess you could say "fucked" but not really. Just that subtle codeine high I love (Off only 200mg :D)

Of course, my old habits are already starting up.


----------



## morbyss

smoked a nice J of nugget to myself and shared a really nice peach cigar with some friends. good times


----------



## toxiku

This thread has taken a new way, why don't we stick to the primary topic and just create a "lett's all try to save ryan from his upcoming funeral" thread on the dark side?

btw, I've just snorted a line of blow after drinking alot of bourbon, this is so great :D


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

The sad thing is that it has already been done in both this forum and the dark side


----------



## gher

Two beers, sans sexual frustration this time. :D

I've missed you alcohol. 

Caffeine has just stopped working on me, so I'm giving that a break and saving it for when I really need it - the final exams.


----------



## RyanM

K'dOUTinAZ is the personal jesus on bluelight

redhaze use to be my personal jesus   of course he left too

so impressed with all you do-tried so hard to be like you-flew too high and burnt the wing-lost my faith in everything

Now okay  K'dOUTinAZ is right I heard all of the cries  I saw people crying in real life   I heard the hate  the whispering the rumors the lies all the attempts to help failed hate forced fed with love nailed down in an attempt to stop

I don't need any more jesus attempts or love attempts or help attempts-taste the wealth of hate in me

Don't you get it? This Machine Is Obsolete-Made the choice to go away-drink the fountain of decay-fuck the rest and stab it dead-broken bruised forgotten sore-

poisoned to my rotten core

in the back off the side far away is a place where i hide where i
stay tried to say tried to ask i needed to all alone by myself where
were you?
how could i ever thinnk it's funny how everything that
swore it wouldn't change is different now just like you
would always say we'll make it through then my head fell apart
and where were you?
how could i ever think it's funny how everything you swore would
never change is different now like you said you and me make it
through didn't quite fell apart
where the fuck were you?


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Praise on brotha!


----------



## throwitallaway

Smoking hashish, high.


----------



## therastamonsays

im smoking hashish as well. also took a couple bong hits of kief that i collected from my grinder. and all i have to say is damn


----------



## adradmin

^^wow, sounds like an intense experience.


----------



## RyanM

whoops! I'm on 220mg Adderall now because I just got 15 30 IR

but on a good note before this day all the days were only around 100mg!

I need like 100 personal jesus's to save me lol

I should really seriously get back into smoking pot because it's just more fun

Oh what are we going to do with me? argh tomorrow needs to be no adderall super high pot day
because on saturday I will need 200mg because I have to work a double
maybe sunday will be 130mg since I don't have to work a double only in the morning
oh well I think I have around 800mg adderall left but now I'M BROKE!
*sighs* if I run out before next friday I will have to dig into my car money again

On second thought  I don't want to hear it.


----------



## RyanM

scratch that I'm on 280mg right now and if I take another 30mg it will be 310mg and I don't want that right now but I still have over 700mg left

Can someone just please change the subject? who's super high on like blueraspberry nugs or something?


----------



## *Venus*

A few hours into the adderall feelin, I like to smoke some pot. Bed never feels so good.. 

Im fucking sober  This thread is makin me high though. 

BTW^^^ I hope you can still feel anything in a few years after all of this use. A good bender usually leaves me feeling like a zombie for a week. 

Carry on happy people


----------



## micromouse

pretty stoned right now, smoked 2 blunts while watching reservoir dogs tonite then got back to school and ripped a bing with some girls from my dorm. all in all a good nite


----------



## RyanM

HEY Venus you should go in that other thread so I can type to you and stuff

feel anything? what do you mean?  GO in that other thread! just go to  ' find all new posts blah blah blah' it should be on top

it's called "what insane blah blah blah"


----------



## Doooofus

DOOFDOOFDOOFDOOF - not really high anymore, just got home from Ministry of Sound Hard NRG tour at one of the better nightclubs in town (The Family, Brisbane) - awesome night  Pill had a great peak, ended a little earlier than I had expected but was still well worth it. Now to get some sleep


----------



## FisheyeLens

I had some nutmeg and I'm feeling good right now...2nd day no weed.  Trying to drop my tolerance to THC because it has gotten WAY too high.


----------



## gugglebum

It is no wonder that you haven't found anyone to love you. Not even like you.
Poor kid. It's not really your fault either, although it gets hard to think that at times.


----------



## Doooofus

Ahhhhh yay I love codeine, woohoo. So peaceful - good music, a cosy bed, what more could I want


----------



## throwitallaway

Been toking all day.


----------



## uumpaloompa

mmm i just got done sniffing some heroin. i can feel the warm comfort coming over me and the smile on my face growing...

possibly a little later i'll hit some dank


----------



## Twip

I feel cracked out. Every time I try to type or explain anything, words start flying and nothing means what I'm trying to say!

Good lord, hello.


----------



## glenn420

Economics is really easy when you smoke weed before it! :D
Take that import and export markets, elasticity, market disequilibrium and such.


----------



## slintstix

Party on, RyanM!
Ha, just kidding.
Very stoned.


----------



## Larr_E

My friends and I just took a good amount of shrooms...


----------



## Larr_E

I'm on drugz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## throwitallaway

What type of shrooms?


----------



## hazejunk

i am nice and high to......if had 25 mg methadone and i am smoking a lott of weed....i love drugs


----------



## Larr_E

throwitallaway said:
			
		

> *What type of shrooms? *



No clue. The kind that make me throw up in my mouth...


----------



## syymphonatic

it snowed here for the first time since last MAY

damn am i hyped to see that!!
and smell it 


i watched the process of my pupils dialating. it was sweet as all get out.

[EDIT]:
200TH POST!!!!!
you can congratulate me later. 8)


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

I wish to share that I'm entering 2.5g of ketamine tonight. I got a gram and half down already, figure I'd just swipe another gram before I get some sleep in a hole.


----------



## lilyisdancing

well, i wouldn't say i'm "sooooo high"... generally "so high" for me means "not capable of posting on bluelight", lol.  but since about 10pm (it's now 3am where i am) i've taken 60mg adderall and am just about to take my last 15mg (i had 4 30mg pills but my boy took 1.5 of them).  so i'm not necessarily holy-shit fucked up, but 60mg of adderall is really conducive to *talking* about being on adderall.


----------



## mrsumone

ive smoked 3 blunts and i sm o so high at the moment.......

i think he meant his boy as in his homeboy/ friend? not sure just what i interpretted it as.


----------



## Twip

It's as if mentioning adderall is like shining the Batman symbol over Gotham City...

I found a flash cartoon that made me think of RyanM.


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Ever wonder why its so hard to find true love?
_Why we even bother looking for love?_ 
Waa Waa Waa, we're always crying
Some commit *suicide* 
Some keep on *trying* 
Some turn to *drugs* 
And some pull a 360 and start _whinning_ again

But the map says that we're screwed 
The children don't leave here alive
ITS THE FRYING PAD! 
Surreal like acid, dead like ketamine
Its the _suicide queen_ 
Daddies little girl is gonna _live like a queen_ 

ORAL SEX keeps your TEETH WHITE 
All around this house is rust
With internet connection...
And ketamine is just a video game 
Outide it is beautiful
Until somebody *dies* 
Population 15,000
Someone made you *kill someone* 
Population 14,999
STOP THE MEDICATION! LAWSUITS ARE PENDING! 

Join the dead with me
Join me on the other side
JOIN ME IN ANOTHER K-HOLE 

Yeah, I'm fucked up on ketamine again


----------



## throwitallaway

I have to try ketamine.


----------



## camman420

Man I just got done smoking a few bowls in my new bubbler and damn I am stoned! Lets see here what to eat...pop tarts, cheetos, string cheese, fritos, malt-o-meal, and some easy cheese... looks like I am set for tonight.


----------



## josh_nexus

had some k earlier to celebrate finishing my major product submission.... which is worth 50% and was my last assessment of the year....

now im just having some weed and codeine


----------



## Doooofus

stoned toned oned ned ed d..... stoned toned oned ned ed d


----------



## antidote_float

praga khan is great music when ur stoned. I really wanted to tell everyone that. Its also funny that im a Greenlighter, im forcing myself to post this right now because i wanna turn blue. but im so so so scared that everyone will abuse the shit out of me. i must have low self esteem, i never wanna say anything and ive been on bluelight every day for a while, like everyday for months, but im still a greenlighter. dammitt now i dont want to post this cos it sounds like im fishing for a boost in my self esteem. either wya im pressing submit. aahhhhhhhh i love u guyz


----------



## Doooofus

Wow, what an unexpected night. i was just gonna do my essay thats due tomorrow but I ended up doing lots of alcohol, weed and Ritalin for the 1st time.... I think it still has me. well this was unexpected. YIKES   WHEN WILL I SLEEP

:D


----------



## shags2dope78

I'm fucked up out of my mind. My friends and me smoked so much bud out of the hookah, it was unreal. My friend that was driving was so high and paranoid that he kept wanting to take us home, lol.


----------



## Psychotropic

man, i'm so high i could hunt ducks with a rake


----------



## bleedingheartcommie

^^^^^^ ha ha ha ha ha ha    me too


----------



## stpbuddhakween

i'm high as shit


----------



## asianfreek

2 bowls of bright green alaskan grown shit and im trippin like a muddafuckka


----------



## sneakdiss

antidote_float said:
			
		

> *praga khan is great music when ur stoned. I really wanted to tell everyone that. Its also funny that im a Greenlighter, im forcing myself to post this right now because i wanna turn blue. but im so so so scared that everyone will abuse the shit out of me. i must have low self esteem, i never wanna say anything and ive been on bluelight every day for a while, like everyday for months, but im still a greenlighter. dammitt now i dont want to post this cos it sounds like im fishing for a boost in my self esteem. either wya im pressing submit. aahhhhhhhh i love u guyz *




Can I have some of that?


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

I wish.........


----------



## rivered1

Concerta def shouldnt be snorted.. its not plastic covering on the pill, those are the active chemicals.  RyanM.. you need help.


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

RyanM is high on Adderall again? What a surprise...your life is just so predictable. You need a change. What about 300mg of Adderall?


----------



## tunedOut

I'm all stoned on "beladona" highgrade marijuana. Took 4.8 grams of pirecetam and took 500 mg's of magnisium.
im watching the yellow submarine.
%)

Edit: oh yea, k'dout I always thought your picture looked badass


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I'm working at it.  So far I'm pretty fucked, but my goal this evening is much much higher...


----------



## andyh

pretty fucking ripped.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Oh yeah, we're there now...


----------



## avatarx

*jacked isn't the word*

i did a few too many grams tonight and i am alone, this sucks


----------



## Strawberry_lovemuffin

I'm there with ya.  I just tiptoed out of a party because the music was too loud, the people were too loud... but now I'm home I realise I'm still high as fuck and kinda regret it. :D


----------



## Riot Grrrl

Yeah i'm alone too

it's fuckign weirrd, my mood keeps changing.. i get uncomfortable,t hen comfortable.. arghh really fucked up

won't be sleeping tonihgt


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

OHhhhh man, last night left me fuuuuuucked up. I ate like 7g of mushrooms and three pure MDMA tablets, made specially for me by a good old friend of mine. So much sex and more sex. So high....so high. All the people and the love, so beautiful. And I didn't even do a bump of ketamine last night, thats how fucked up I was! Its been like a month since I went an entire day without ketamine. Been eating Somas all day...took my methadone, a very nice dose of Xanax,,man I'm fucked up. Fuck off Nancy Reagen!


----------



## Riot Grrrl

I'd like to go to sleep now...
So i wait, and wait....
i hate sleeping in the day, my neighbours are so noisy. I wonder how long i can go without sleep. I'd like to go about 18 hours without, but i couldn't be bothered waiting that long

Ohhhhhhh, when the comedown outweighs the good times


----------



## RyanM

hey riot grrrl what form of 'speed' are you on? pharm speed? or meth?


----------



## gugglebum

^^^^ Haha he wants a girlfriend now 
ROFL


----------



## shags2dope78

Ripped from my favorite toy: the hookah. I also downed a few Lortab 7.5s and feeling a little buzzed.


----------



## rivered1

I truly love heroin.  What an outstanding feeling it gives me.  And I like only doing it on the weekends now, it really keeps the tolerance down.

Aww Ryan wants a girlfriend.  Ill be your girlfriend RyanM.


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

RyanM and Riot Grrrl tweeking in a tree. T-W-E-E-K-I-N-G


----------



## rivered1

No you bastard.. I am ryans gf!  None of these hoes got shit on me, none of them can break the love ryan and I share.

Btw K'dout thats the worst version of "sitting in a tree" ive ever heard/read.


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

I think that the only way to resolve this situation is a good ol catfight between rivered1 and Riot Grrrl. But RyanM is a tweeker, he needs a tweeker girlfriend.

_posted by tunedOut_ 
*oh yea, k'dout I always thought your picture looked badass*

Well...I am pretty bad ass.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

K'dOUTinAZ said:
			
		

> * Fuck off Nancy Reagen! *



Yes!


----------



## rivered1

I can change... I'll switch from junkie to tweeker.  It'll be tough but I can do it for love.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

All you need is love...and stimulants.


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

rivered1 said:
			
		

> *I can change... I'll switch from junkie to tweeker.  It'll be tough but I can do it for love. *



Awwwww...how sweet. RyanM, you've got two beautiful women (not that I know what either of you look like) who want you! Where are you when you are needed??


----------



## rivered1

Actually Im a guy... but that can change too.


----------



## TheSadFairy

Let's see.  I woke up this morning and smoked three joints.  Went to the fucking flea market and bought a pretty glass pipe and bong.  damn, it was a trip walking around in that fucking place all stoned and shit.  Arrived home at around 4 and popped some hydrocodone, smoked two and a 1/2 more bowls since then and took a xanax about an hour ago.  I'm pretty fucking mellow right now and just wanted to share.  :D


----------



## Doooofus

rivered1 said:
			
		

> *Actually Im a guy... but that can change too. *



ROFL, now _that's_ love and devotion. RyanM how could you say no to that?!


----------



## throwitallaway

Smoked a good few joints and bowls, ate 7 or so of a mix of pills and some uppers. Don't know what they are.


----------



## therastamonsays

been smoking some nice outdoors all day, sniffed 60 mg of oxycotin( been a long long time), and been drinking candy beer( smirnoff ice shit). and i can say im pretty well toasted, a very nice relaxing combo just not over doing it with the alcohol


----------



## aoe2junkie

ate about 4 grams of mushies and a nice pot brownies i dont think i can walk after this


----------



## Riot Grrrl

Bloody Hell, i leave the forum for about 16 hours and end up coming back to being a hoe and someones tweeking lover...
Hehe.... nice  

To answer who evers question it was Meth not pharmacy shite. Strong as anything. It was my friend's "special" batch. Now i remember why i never finished it off 8(


----------



## shags2dope78

Feeling very good at this point. I took 4 mg of Xanax and smoke a fat blunt of this new bud my friend can get, which is some good shit.


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Riot Grrrl said:
			
		

> *To answer who evers question it was Meth not pharmacy shite. Strong as anything. It was my friend's "special" batch. Now i remember why i never finished it off 8( *



Awww, well thats too bad. RyanM only uses that pharmacy shit. You might intimidate him and his Adderall use.

*Actually Im a guy... but that can change too.*

See now RyanM, that is _true love_ if a guy is willing to become a lady! Go for the gold and let no bars hold you back!


----------



## JV

not high now, but was feeling nice last night w/ the oxy, xanax, and weed.  went to the doors laser light show, and WOW! simply amazing.  3d glasses are the best thing in the world.  well, with the exception of drugs.


----------



## TheSadFairy

i did my fair share of cocaine today.  haven't had any in two weeks.  a friend of mine just got 14g and gave me a g for free so i probably did half.  i was soaring all damn day.  i quit a few hours ago and took some xanax.  now i'm feeling quite relaxed and good.  i think i may smoke a bowl here in a few.


----------



## psychedelicmushman

Can barely type at the time..
Morph, Methadome, hydromet. and some nice THC 
I am a PainMaster


----------



## Chummp

This jetamine hauls my ASS man! And this be my triumphant return to bluelight!? 0ops Im sposed to be dead! no one knows eheheheheehe.

fUgh im messed right now, now!1. *CHIUCKLES*

hey kdoutinaz lat time I was here you smoking hte sHerm! how wats the sherm??  heheeee


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Oh so beautiful, as it always is. Dissociatives...yummy


----------



## glenn420

Hurray my week long weed break is at an end!!
I just smoked soo much oil, and now i'm fucking ripped! YAY!


----------



## Sparker

stoned, but ive not job...


----------



## Noodle

*grabs antidote's behind in a purely digital way*

:D


----------



## shags2dope78

I've had a weed high going basically all day. Smoked 2 blunts and a small joint with my friend and then we went to another guy's house who smoked a few bowls with us, and then we went to smoke a shitload of pot in the hookah!


----------



## Addy

still feeling the MDA caps i took lst night...also I drank 2 bottles of wine, 3 Stolia and tonics, one Miller light....what else....oh yeh...i forgot the  main attraction...the, the 1/4 oz of blow ihad and am still working on...

Addy


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

pretty stoned. Smoked a J with my girl. I don't even know why. I hate ganja


----------



## Doooofus

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuucking hell.... why do girls get so fuckin emotional when drunk. I'm in trouble with 2 girls and  I dont even fuckin know why. Yes I'm drunk, and yes I'm about to do codeine, but fucking hell.... girls are bitches to each other, it ruins everything. Fuck this... I wish I had some weed, but the girl that is pissed wit me cause of the other girl has the weed. Someone want to explain to me why girls are so crazy? Argh forget it........... grrrrrrr


----------



## Doooofus

Yay enjoy the codeine...... everything will be alright hooray.... be happy for me please...


----------



## Doooofus

Wooooooooooooooooahhhhhh everything's alright now =) Couldn't be happier. Codeine + coldplay + conflict fixed = euphoria. Yummy yum yum  Laters


----------



## beginner

We are feelin' pretty good on coke now.....he always shares with everyone...high or not...as much as you want. Don't be jelous...I would be. J/K


----------



## shags2dope78

I'm fucked up on weed and feeling pretty damn good at this point. There was no school today so all my friends and me have been doing is getting high for a few hours now.


----------



## rivered1

Why is everyone high but me?  Weekends never come soon enough.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I'm spun as shit right now.  She spun me right round, right round baby, right round, right round.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

^^^Like a record baby?


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Hangin' 'round the corner on (7th and Oak St) 
Cars passing by but none of 'em seem to be goin' my way
Phoenix, AZ....I wish I was on the highway...back to (Los Angelos)
The dope man runs this alleyway, across tha street of a bent-up Circle K
I need some tar


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Mr. Brown is a clown that rides through town in a coffin.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

MaliceNwunderland said:
			
		

> *^^^Like a record baby? *


I...Don't wanna know your name 
and I...Do want your private number baby 

All I know is that to me 
You look like you're lots of fun 
Open up your lovin' arms 
you want some, want some 

I set my sights on you (And no one else will do) 
And I, I, I, I...got to have my way now baby 

All I know is that to me 
You look like you're lots of fun 
Open up your loving arms 
Watch out here I come 

You spin me right round, baby right round 
Like a record, baby right round round round 
You spin me right round, baby right round 
Like a record, baby right round round round 

I...don't wanna be your friend now baby 
But I...wanna move in just a little bit closer 

All I know is that to me 
You look like you're lots of fun 
Open up your loving arms 
Watch out here I come 

You spin me right round, baby right round 
Like a record, baby right round round round 
You spin me right round, baby right round 
Like a record, baby right round round round 

All I know is that to me 
You look like you're lots of fun 
Open up your loving arms 
Watch out here I come 

You spin me right round, baby right round 
Like a record, baby right round round round 
You spin me right round, baby right round 
Like a record, baby right round round round.


----------



## bassmasta

i smoked a few bowls after work today. I went to MsDonalds to get some food and a drink, I was in the drive thru and i put my car in reverse by accident and backed into the car in back of me. Pretty hard too. I was really high and there was no hiding it, the lady seemed cool luckily and my car was more badly damaged so it was all good.

The dumb things you do when you are high.


----------



## Chummp

bassmasta said:
			
		

> *i smoked a few bowls after work today. I went to MsDonalds to get some food and a drink, I was in the drive thru and i put my car in reverse by accident and backed into the car in back of me. Pretty hard too. I was really high and there was no hiding it, the lady seemed cool luckily and my car was more badly damaged so it was all good.
> 
> The dumb things you do when you are high. *



so you wera at Ms. Donalds' house getting food? she musta had a steep driveway if you hit the guy behind you.

the screen is all morphy and stuff. and that cloud keeps coming over my writing.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

-=ReD-hAzE=- said:
			
		

> *I...Don't wanna know your name
> and I...Do want your private number baby
> 
> All I know is that to me
> You look like you're lots of fun
> Open up your lovin' arms
> you want some, want some
> 
> I set my sights on you (And no one else will do)
> And I, I, I, I...got to have my way now baby
> 
> All I know is that to me
> You look like you're lots of fun
> Open up your loving arms
> Watch out here I come
> 
> You spin me right round, baby right round
> Like a record, baby right round round round
> You spin me right round, baby right round
> Like a record, baby right round round round
> *



Much love RH, but I believe these are the correct lyrics.

"Yeah i, i got to know your name
Well and i, could trace your private number baby
All i know is that to me
You look like you're lots of fun
Open up your lovin' arms
I want some

Well i...i set my sights on you
(and no one else will do)
And i, i've got to have my way now, baby
(and no one else will do)
And i, i've got to have my way now, baby
All i know is that to me
You look like you're havin' fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out, here i come

*you spin me right round, baby

Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round

I, i got be your friend now, baby
And i would like to move in
Just a little bit closer
(little bit closer) etc. etc.


----------



## Chummp

I post on anothre broad and I call it shwerood forest hshhsh because the colors look liek yer in a froest. 

bluelight is like a fluffy marshmallow place liek that place in mario rpg when you go up into the all fluffy marhsmallow place, ? __Awesome_ ahhaha I need tv to play maro rpg again ROIGUJT NOW!


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Yeah the place with the big Dodo bird king, even though bL doesn't remind me of that place in the slightest.

I hope yur on something gooooood chummp.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

aww dude im so shitty rignt now


----------



## FisheyeLens

percs today...

I know I know what you're all thinking that I "lowered" myself into taking something other than pyschedelics...but its only for pain, but I did get kinda high as a side effect


----------



## banksy

i miss all drugs today and feel spinny with the ones i have found


----------



## mariacallas

DonkeyPunch said:
			
		

> *aww dude im so shitty rignt now *


----------



## throwitallaway

Comedown Comedown Comedown.


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

I can't move! I used all my enegy to get to this computer and now I"m stuck here on a K-Hole!

^Took me 10 minutes to right this correctly


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

omg!  I am rolling pretty damn hard right now!  Just thought I'd share


----------



## snagglepussoner

usually i only post in the music section but i'm twitchy high/stoned right now and i'd like to share i'm in the middle not too hi but hi enough 
i'm also ridiculous
g'nite folks


----------



## RyanM

darn I'm only on 250mg adderall right now so guess I'm an okay 'high' though friday november 11th I did 120mgmorning 120mg afternoon 300mg at night so 540mg in a drawn out day like 12 hours I don't know 120mg around 10am uhh 120mg 4pm then 300mg 1am 

Sorry I didn't come here and post the fun but I was not home at all obviously how could I stay home on that much?

on another good note Methamphetamine is getting closer and closer and pretty soon I will finally get to do meth and ditch the adderall yep

Yep I didn't want to be forgotten just yet so I decided to make an apperance but don't expect me around too much I can't explain anything let alone think or let alone type about what's going on

Just know I want people to get their act together and get meth like they told me and just know I need more adderall but that's all  I probably won't even remember I posted this tomorrow  my memory is shot along with everything else but  somehow things will be alright


----------



## shags2dope78

Smoked a half oz of dro throughout the morning in my friend's hookah. We all are fucked up and about to go to school. Good thing they just have a program today.


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

damn!  I'm celebrating my one year of taking tabs tonight!  I started Novermeber 15th, 2003.  I am rolling so damn hard off of 3 red supermen, I double dropped and tehn dropped the third one about an hour into it.  It was so intense for awhile tehre I couldn't move or see anything, and my hands were like locked frozen or something.


Oh, I forgot to also mention that I have pictures posted on my gallery in case any one wants to SEE how high I was.  :D


----------



## Apes Ma

GODDAMN I SAY!   I haven't rolled since summer of 2003, so imagine how fucking hard I would roll if I popped a nice strong one.  (I'm waiting until a special occasion with a loved one)



Right now I'm taking a break in between two school essays with some PCP.  :D   I was entertaining myself earlier by tearing apart some old useless chairs and a bookshelf which I completely shattered like I was the hulk! LMAO ...this was all in the basement, don't worry (they're burning in the fireplace now)


----------



## dabb

Had 30mg of Ambien, 2 drinks, +1 cone of weed. The ambien is kicking in old skool-massive-head-fuck. So it is hard to make (or concieve of in my head) this sentence. Its so unbelievably ecstactic i just needed to share.


----------



## throwitallaway

The cannabis high is wearing off, time to smoke a bit more.


----------



## RyanM

^ I'm in the same spot as you  I'm on 240mg adderall and about to take another 90mg well in 30 minutes sure 240mg is great but 330mg is better and I have OCD and I take 90mg at the least each dosage time except for I already had a parachute made of capsules or else it would be at 270mg right now 90mgx3 see?

if it was really really up to me 390mg/daily but that would be $26/daily whatever whenever this person calls after 5pm then 90mg more and I will stop at 330mg today

then try to coast through wednesday and thursday on 180mg then friday pay day then I will probably post here again on 400mg something


----------



## dabb

Hit the couch and feel asleep not long after last post, just woke up not feeling high at all. Not sure if i should keep smoking that was the only sleep iv had and if i smoke again ill prolly fall asleep and a good friend finishes exam in a couple hours and i said i would go out drinking with them.

Fuck that ambien trip was strong though, the strongest since my first one prolly coz its been 9 months since i last took it. Wasn't sure how the weed would go with the pyschadelic effects but it definitely makes the trip more intense, writing that last message took forever and felt like communicating from a different universe entirely.


----------



## satricion

Four standard drinks, 60mg of Oxycodone and a few big lungfulls of rich, fruity cannabis.

I'm so high right now I feel like hugging myself until the sun goes down.


----------



## RyanM

Hiii there you are thread

make way for people that want to fuck me -everybody's got something to hide except for me and my monkey

sanity is a little box san san san sanity is a little box
the world of madness is a lot bigger than the world of sane

what I maake is what I am I can't be forever
break-it-down
do you or don't you want me to love you I'm going down fast but i'm miles above you tell me tell me tell me the answer maybe you love her but you ain't no dancer 

why does this child reach up and kill his mom and dad and his two sisters and then cut his throat

I  I I  I I am the god with the biggest...

I I I I I I I am the god with the biggest...dick

the beautiful people the b eautiful people it's all relative to the size of your steeeple you can't see the forest for the trees and you can't smell your own shit on your knees

I'm the pope I'm 10x the pope i'm 50x the pope but i'm the pope in the hills and in the mountain - im the king of this whole planet i'm going to rule this whole world

hmm 940am so 24 hours break it down time again yesterday
150mg
90mg
180mg
-420mg
break it down today another 90mg at 12pm uh another 90mg at 8pm got the $ get paid friday

I'm in a pretty good mood at the moment and I guess it's an okay amount  well if this person isn't lying I'm snorting coke at 2pm for free if not don't care

and   I will forget all the numbers later so I won't be posting here with exact mg because 90 here 180 there 90 then 180 and friday  atleast 300mg and I won't bother

I have to uh make up for not being a good friend so I have to be aleart and ready to leave at all times
and I have to live up to this imagine in real life too so yeah
and it's just fun so I don't have to stay at home and have people to talk to yepp


forever ever ever delayed.


----------



## throwitallaway

Ryan you do take some amount of that adderal shit, your head must be fried.

I'm just stoned as usual.


----------



## RyanM

I'm afraid so I wished I lived somewhere else  where meth was cheap and every where

oh well atleast it's amphetamines and not caffeine or ritalin/concerta

but I want the main one-Methamphetamine


----------



## micromouse

just smoked 2 bowls of some dankness with opium snakes on top.  i am so fuckt


----------



## Smooth_Roller

ate half a wafer and just finished my 2nd bowl. rad start to my friday off. cheers.


----------



## morefiend

little coke , x, and various downer pills at the moment..


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

pills...just a bunch of different pills


----------



## gugglebum

RyanM said:
			
		

> *Hiii there you are thread
> 
> make way for people that want to fuck me -everybody's got something to hide except for me and my monkey
> 
> sanity is a little box san san san sanity is a little box
> the world of madness is a lot bigger than the world of sane
> 
> what I maake is what I am I can't be forever
> break-it-down
> do you or don't you want me to love you I'm going down fast but i'm miles above you tell me tell me tell me the answer maybe you love her but you ain't no dancer
> 
> why does this child reach up and kill his mom and dad and his two sisters and then cut his throat
> 
> I  I I  I I am the god with the biggest...
> 
> I I I I I I I am the god with the biggest...dick
> 
> the beautiful people the b eautiful people it's all relative to the size of your steeeple you can't see the forest for the trees and you can't smell your own shit on your knees
> 
> I'm the pope I'm 10x the pope i'm 50x the pope but i'm the pope in the hills and in the mountain - im the king of this whole planet i'm going to rule this whole world
> 
> hmm 940am so 24 hours break it down time again yesterday
> 150mg
> 90mg
> 180mg
> -420mg
> break it down today another 90mg at 12pm uh another 90mg at 8pm got the $ get paid friday
> 
> I'm in a pretty good mood at the moment and I guess it's an okay amount  well if this person isn't lying I'm snorting coke at 2pm for free if not don't care
> 
> and   I will forget all the numbers later so I won't be posting here with exact mg because 90 here 180 there 90 then 180 and friday  atleast 300mg and I won't bother
> 
> I have to uh make up for not being a good friend so I have to be aleart and ready to leave at all times
> and I have to live up to this imagine in real life too so yeah
> and it's just fun so I don't have to stay at home and have people to talk to yepp
> 
> 
> forever ever ever delayed. *



BAN.


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

What a spaz. If you ever ran into me Ryan, your tiny skeleton tweeker ass would be on your knees mumbling "you are my God" while you are sucking........

You will then realize that you deffinitly don't have the largest dick

   All in good fun


----------



## blahblahblah

^ lol

Klonapin, Soma, Buprenorphine, MaryJane, Bourbon, and after I take a shower a couple bars of xanax, typical boring wasteful day.  Hopefully this evening will pan-out to be more entertaining...


----------



## placid space

opiates are my comfort tonight. again.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

I am also enjoying an opiate experience right now


----------



## gher

I'm sober right now but I have to say this again. RyanM, get better drugs. Get off that damn kiddy speed and have a cone or a biccie or a mike. Something more elevating than adderall. Do you even have ADD?


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Alotta pill action


----------



## sonic

valium, kolonipin, oxycodone, wine. Got some free benzos from a relative. My family rules sometimes.


----------



## adradmin

lets have a two thumbs up for opiates right now


----------



## rivered1

Agreed.


----------



## RyanM

okay I hope I can type this is is going to be hard

Okay today I only had 90mg during the day so I bassically stayed in bed the whole day literally all day and night sometimes sleeping sometimes not

Well around 11pm I decided to go on a inhalant binge and that included uh car cleaner,air freshner cans,oven cleaner?,glass cleaner,uhh anything in a can that said 'harmful if vapors inhaled' I couldn't get any gold spray paint,computer duster or paint thinner so it wasn't that good

Well then around 12:30am I was done and dealing with rubber skin 'don't ask inhalant users know it's that rubber skin that comes from gold spray paint it feels like that but not the whole drunk I have no idea what is going on after feeling'

well then I called this person and I was like heyy do you have any pot since I did want to smoke since it was just reaction since I did the inhalants might as well enjoy pot tonight but they didn't have any or know where to get any so I got 200mg adderall

took all 200mg adderall at once since they were 20mg tabs

drove around by myself then went to this other persons house and they had uh this prescription inhaler uh 'Albuterol' and I was like 'heyy I heard that word before can I have just a huff?' well that turned into 25 huffs and inhaling as much as could and covering the thing with my hands since I kind of knew how to abuse it

it tasted gross but the 'high' was like computer duster though computer duster tastes better but well I was already starting to feeling the 200mg I took and then I got all shaky which I still am and I could barely drive home because my foot leg kept shaking and I could barely press down on the gas but I made it home

so that's where I am now trying to calm down and I ended by inhalant binge with Albuterol and now it's time to speed a little with 200mg

yep I'm done with inhalants now for another 5 months and later today my main guy gets his prescription refilled with 30mg tabs so back to normal

though taking 200mg around 1am was stupid I realized since I have to work at 430pm but I will just take 300mg when I get them since I am getting 900mg today


*harm reduction-I don't agree with inhalants or advice any one to do them-any of them-no not even nitrous-the main ones over the counter are extremely dangerous and can/did kill with just one use-it might not do anything the first time-or the 10th or the 100th-but it will catch up and you won't be ready for it-then it's too late-and you're dead


*to the comments - yes mr K. I know I was just listening to music at the time-recently on friday I actually had a scary experience with adderall   well I know on the beginning friday it was 420mg from the night before then during friday through friday night I took atleast 300mg more and during hte night  like in the middle my chest was all hurting   and my heart seemed to be hurting or whatever so was my stomach   I kind of felt like I was going to have a heart attack,stroke,something but then I fell to sleep and I woke up and I was better  so obviously nothing was wrong and I'm back and going strong   I'm fine now

hmm I took 200mg at 1am if I get 300mg before 1pm I can say I did 500mg in a 12 hour time frame since  the 24 hour amounts don't really count because some adderall already leaves your system so you have to do whatever big amount in less than 12 hours  so 200mg 1am then 300mg around 12pm I can say I did 500mg

I will only post back if I get it before 1pm because if I do 300mg even at 2pm it won't count and it will just be 300mg and not 500mg see what I mean?

if nothing else I will post back on november 28th I will be 18 then and I have to work 730amtill2pm so I have to make my birthday count  so if I do 300mg at 630am then another 300mg at 2pm I can say 600mg then if I do another 200mg before 630pm  I can say 800mg in a 12 hour time frame for my birthday record  but if I get to 800mg before 630pm I might as well just get to 1,000mg like I planned then I can say 1 gram adderall 12 hours

then if that happens I will be all done with adderall since there will be nothing more to  experience or feel and I  will then also quit on my birthday and be done with all this madness  FINALLY to finally quit and be done I can only hope

1gram adderall will be the end the amount that finshes this horrible addiction that in the end lead to nothing I wanted or felt and how it all turned into the opposite but at the start it was so great but at the end I have nothing to show for it or say or feel or think   *sigh* yep I have been ready

of course if my birthday isn't that good in the mg this all goes out the window and yes I don't c are what I'm getting or the cards or that it's even my birthday  just I care about how much I will have how much $ so I can get it  my birthday is just an excuse really and a pathetic 'reason,explanation' for this huge amount I am going to waste I don't know the reasons why or maybe it's amphetamine abuse I don't know though on my birthday will be the most dangerous/"happy/energetic/ but yep maybe I'm all controlled by this amphetamine abuse don't ask,maybe if you go through you would know

there is a lot more people who went through deeper than me with amounts kept going  and going higher and higher and *yes a one time meth user already beats my adderall use I know so don't tell me*   I know there is worse adderall users than me out there    who will keep going  who probably already did 1gram maybe some who see that as little  but 20mg-to 400mg in a day-to 300mg average daily hmm I can say for me  I want this to end...I think...hmm after my birthday I obviously need to ask for help which I never seem to get around to or need I still don't need help actually atleast I can't waste people's time any more


----------



## BlazinMarty

^^ fuck man. happy birthday, if for the 28th, same as mine.

I'm floating on my cloud with some cannabis.


----------



## RyanM

awesome I'm only going to be 18 though that feels old but I know it's really not guess I'm worn out kind of sad but what can you expect this has been going on for nearly 2 years hm no regrets...

Well make that 230mg I found a 30 but I AM OUT! I haven't been completely out in weeks and weeks always atleast a couple hundred mg on me 

I already called 4 people and it's barely 7am and I already called my main connection and left a message for him to call me right away like I was dying

Grrr this sucks sure 230mg but I'M OUT I wish I didn't have to wait till around noon to get my 900mg but I do   but argh I will try my old connections and Iwill get  all the dust out of my pill crusher and search my room under bed books to try to find more pills

god it's only 7am I have to wait 4 hours goddd 230mg might as well just turn to 30mg   asoihdfos can't deal with this grr  this is bullshit   how hard is it to keep up? I'M the one paying EACH and EVERY time and STILL they can't keep up grr I need better connections   better and more   atleast 5 more since they only get a monthly prescription and I go through 1-2 prescriptions a week pft 

*searches*

okay fuck this I crawled on the floor with a flashlight,searched behind my computer,under the clocks,under stuffed animals,in cd cases,in the desk,behind the dressers,inside the dressers,under my bed,under the matress,in books,EVERY WHERE,in pants,under the scale,NOTHING there is nothing in this whole place fuck

230mg please last me till 12pm I am leaving there is no point to be in my room I'm going to go over to that person's house every one is sleeping maybe I will find something or wake them up and ask them   something   and I will figure out more people I can call
I can't just stay being out for 4 hours   what if something happens and the 230mg suddenly stops working?!?!? I need atleast another 100mg  80mg will do but just more so I can hold to 12pm can't waste time bye


----------



## rivered1

Do you even enjoy getting high anymore RyanM?


----------



## gugglebum

RyanM said:
			
		

> *okay I hope I can type this is is going to be hard
> 
> Okay today I only had 90mg during the day so I bassically stayed in bed the whole day literally all day and night sometimes sleeping sometimes not
> 
> Well around 11pm I decided to go on a inhalant binge and that included uh car cleaner,air freshner cans,oven cleaner?,glass cleaner,uhh anything in a can that said 'harmful if vapors inhaled' I couldn't get any gold spray paint,computer duster or paint thinner so it wasn't that good
> 
> Well then around 12:30am I was done and dealing with rubber skin 'don't ask inhalant users know it's that rubber skin that comes from gold spray paint it feels like that but not the whole drunk I have no idea what is going on after feeling'
> 
> well then I called this person and I was like heyy do you have any pot since I did want to smoke since it was just reaction since I did the inhalants might as well enjoy pot tonight but they didn't have any or know where to get any so I got 200mg adderall
> 
> took all 200mg adderall at once since they were 20mg tabs
> 
> drove around by myself then went to this other persons house and they had uh this prescription inhaler uh 'Albuterol' and I was like 'heyy I heard that word before can I have just a huff?' well that turned into 25 huffs and inhaling as much as could and covering the thing with my hands since I kind of knew how to abuse it
> 
> it tasted gross but the 'high' was like computer duster though computer duster tastes better but well I was already starting to feeling the 200mg I took and then I got all shaky which I still am and I could barely drive home because my foot leg kept shaking and I could barely press down on the gas but I made it home
> 
> so that's where I am now trying to calm down and I ended by inhalant binge with Albuterol and now it's time to speed a little with 200mg
> 
> yep I'm done with inhalants now for another 5 months and later today my main guy gets his prescription refilled with 30mg tabs so back to normal
> 
> though taking 200mg around 1am was stupid I realized since I have to work at 430pm but I will just take 300mg when I get them since I am getting 900mg today
> 
> 
> *harm reduction-I don't agree with inhalants or advice any one to do them-any of them-no not even nitrous-the main ones over the counter are extremely dangerous and can/did kill with just one use-it might not do anything the first time-or the 10th or the 100th-but it will catch up and you won't be ready for it-then it's too late-and you're dead
> 
> 
> *to the comments - yes mr K. I know I was just listening to music at the time-recently on friday I actually had a scary experience with adderall   well I know on the beginning friday it was 420mg from the night before then during friday through friday night I took atleast 300mg more and during hte night  like in the middle my chest was all hurting   and my heart seemed to be hurting or whatever so was my stomach   I kind of felt like I was going to have a heart attack,stroke,something but then I fell to sleep and I woke up and I was better  so obviously nothing was wrong and I'm back and going strong   I'm fine now
> 
> hmm I took 200mg at 1am if I get 300mg before 1pm I can say I did 500mg in a 12 hour time frame since  the 24 hour amounts don't really count because some adderall already leaves your system so you have to do whatever big amount in less than 12 hours  so 200mg 1am then 300mg around 12pm I can say I did 500mg
> 
> I will only post back if I get it before 1pm because if I do 300mg even at 2pm it won't count and it will just be 300mg and not 500mg see what I mean?
> 
> if nothing else I will post back on november 28th I will be 18 then and I have to work 730amtill2pm so I have to make my birthday count  so if I do 300mg at 630am then another 300mg at 2pm I can say 600mg then if I do another 200mg before 630pm  I can say 800mg in a 12 hour time frame for my birthday record  but if I get to 800mg before 630pm I might as well just get to 1,000mg like I planned then I can say 1 gram adderall 12 hours
> 
> then if that happens I will be all done with adderall since there will be nothing more to  experience or feel and I  will then also quit on my birthday and be done with all this madness  FINALLY to finally quit and be done I can only hope
> 
> 1gram adderall will be the end the amount that finshes this horrible addiction that in the end lead to nothing I wanted or felt and how it all turned into the opposite but at the start it was so great but at the end I have nothing to show for it or say or feel or think   *sigh* yep I have been ready
> 
> of course if my birthday isn't that good in the mg this all goes out the window and yes I don't c are what I'm getting or the cards or that it's even my birthday  just I care about how much I will have how much $ so I can get it  my birthday is just an excuse really and a pathetic 'reason,explanation' for this huge amount I am going to waste I don't know the reasons why or maybe it's amphetamine abuse I don't know though on my birthday will be the most dangerous/"happy/energetic/ but yep maybe I'm all controlled by this amphetamine abuse don't ask,maybe if you go through you would know
> 
> there is a lot more people who went through deeper than me with amounts kept going  and going higher and higher and *yes a one time meth user already beats my adderall use I know so don't tell me*   I know there is worse adderall users than me out there    who will keep going  who probably already did 1gram maybe some who see that as little  but 20mg-to 400mg in a day-to 300mg average daily hmm I can say for me  I want this to end...I think...hmm after my birthday I obviously need to ask for help which I never seem to get around to or need I still don't need help 56 *



ONE MORE OF THESE AND YOU'RE GOING ON MY IGNORE LIST (I never thought I'd have to use it)


----------



## fizzacyst

You say you huffed oven cleaner, RyanM? I say you have no clue what you are talking about. That shit is caustic as fuck. You'd have lacerated your lungs, at best.


----------



## paradoxcycle

Ryan, why are you driving on this shit? I'm not going to break your stones about anything else; I just don't think you should be driving at all.


----------



## sublime9

*Am rolling right now!!*

Someone talk with me or something lol Girl just left so im  a litte bored and tired 

BTW im in boise,ID any people near boise hit me up on pm or something


----------



## p3rc3pt10n

By this time the effects must be wearing off, time to drop another pill.

Have fun


----------



## rivered1

Why in gods name are you on your computer when you're rolling?  At the very least go walk around outside or something..


----------



## Savage Henry

lol^^^ yeah I would go crazy having to sit still after dropping some E


----------



## p3rc3pt10n

^^^^ Actually i don't think it's even possible


----------



## SilverFeniks

I love bein on my comp when rolling, I get to harass all my friends / play music / etc.  I tend to run around my place crazily also, but the computer is just one option for entertainment.

In a few days from now hopefully I'll be doing just that .. although I'll do my best to refrain from making a topic about it here.


----------



## deviate

i spend a lot of time on my computer when i'm high or tripping because i have all my music there and my good speakers.


----------



## SmokeTrails

it werid tho.. im a hyper person normaly... really edgy... but hwen i roll i seriously just sit back and chill.. its twisted... so posting on BL i could see myself doing lol


----------



## syymphonatic

*hahah! i am TRIPPING!!!*

what is your favorite land mammal?

or how about your favorite bird?

mine are dogs, and penguines. i don't know how to spell penguines.

discuss how awesome it is to havve pets while you are on drugs. not giving your pets drugs, but spending time with them. furry pets 

heh


----------



## deviate

ducks are my favorite bird, don't have a favorite land mammal. maybe dogs.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Weiner dogs.

Tucans.  Tookie tookie!

I threw my hamster into the sidewalk, it died.


----------



## KaNdii kiSses

Same as you dogs and penguins. All other birds are hella annoying IMO


----------



## KaNdii kiSses

-=ReD-hAzE=- said:
			
		

> *I threw my hamster into the sidewalk, it died. *



Haha this guy I know once put his sisters hamster into her barbie car, pushed the car into the wall, and the hamster died.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

CATZZZ!!!


----------



## Twip

My favorite mammal is the weiner-dog. I think the weiner-dog is a noble creature, placed on Earth solely to be the object of our pity and ridicule.

I enjoy furry animals when I'm high. (But not in that furry way.) The first time I ever tripped out, it was to me laughing at my large cat playing in catnip.


----------



## Beatlebot

I like elephants and I like this picture:


----------



## gher

What are ya on? Can I have some? 

My favourite land mammal is the fruitbat, while my favourite bird is the emu. :D You were expecting the bird to fly and the mammal to stay to the ground, weren't you?


----------



## syymphonatic

hehe.
i mean, my bird stays on the ground. you did throw me a bone though.
it was mushrooms. i woke up so confused this morning. heh.


----------



## shags2dope78

I have been eating Xanaxs throughout the day and smoking a lot of this goodass bud I got just for today. I'm so mellow right now it's unreal and time flies right by.


----------



## subdefy

my kitty  I've been on salvia and ketamine around him before but I'm looking forward to a mushroom/miprocin trip with him as my company (note: he is not taking the drug with me)


----------



## jorder1010

haha animals are crazy. my friend has a dog that acts almost exactly like a human its real wierd.

its funny that you were talking about animals on mushrooms, cuz when i tripped i thought about how bad hurting animals was and i didn't eat meat for 2 months! the only reason why i started again was because i 'lost the magic'  . i need to trip again!


----------



## bengalaas

POLAR BEARS PWN ALL OTHER N00BLET ANIMALS


----------



## Horger

-=ReD-hAzE=- said:
			
		

> *Weiner dogs.
> 
> Tucans.  Tookie tookie!
> 
> I threw my hamster into the sidewalk, it died. *



Caw caw ki ki tookie tookie

:D 


I personally am a fan of the monotremes, which include the echidna and the duck-billed platypus.  I would have to say the platypus is the coolest though.  Realistically though, I love DOGGIES!

I am a fan of penguins too... although cassawaries are also cool birds.


----------



## paradoxcycle

bengalaas said:
			
		

> *POLAR BEARS PWN ALL OTHER N00BLET ANIMALS *



Scottish Folds!!


----------



## DxS

am slightly rolling now:D
all alone 
it's still great though


----------



## IhaveNoLegs

Lol the other day when i was tripping on dxm, or maybe it wasnt the other day. It was prolly just a regular day when i was stoned outta my gourd. But anyway i was thinking about my yellow lab and how she looks like a minature cow. Except she doesnt have hoofs, instead she has paws. besides that she's got the same body as a mini cow


----------



## FisheyeLens

I'm fucking ripped from smoking my new bong      

What else can I say...I'm listening to my fav song, Subdivisions (Rush)   I'm in a nice little bubble of euphoria now.


----------



## throwitallaway

I'm drunk,stoned and ate 7 e. This was a very good night actually for some reason.Loved it all.


----------



## sonic

^ Your dog would probably be pretty offended that you're comparing her to a mini cow. She'll probably read this and bite you.


----------



## sonic

I think Im addicted to oxycodone. Im trying to stock up on benzos for when I run out.


----------



## FisheyeLens

I'm so fucking blazed...I smoked some cronic out of my new bong...  I'm seeing the coolest OEVs right now...the colors are beautifull and the patterns dividing in demensions...so trippy...%)  I am floating in my chair! Weeeee...  I'm SO FUCKING HIGH...LOL!  Listening to Head Down by Soundgarden..it sounds so cool the now.

(very very ripped) FisheyeLens


----------



## yucatanboy

Wooo, nicely blazed from smoking after getting back from brunch... this is my 420th post .  I don't get to wake and bake nearly enough.   School makes sure of that.  Ahh, vacation is nice (although i should be doing work, and probably will start in a couple of hours)


----------



## SilverFeniks

In an hour, I'll be able to tell you if these pills are good or not.

edit:  always takes forever for shit to kick in for me ... not rollin balls @ the moment but hopefully it'll kick in some more; i feel somethin at least :D


----------



## syymphonatic

hah, last night i ate another eighth of mushrooms, and 15 minutes later my mom walked in on me smoking a roach in my room.
it was on the verge of a bad trip for the whole time.
bleh. hah.


----------



## gher

I'm scattered from my first candyflip. I had a microdot and a yellow dove. It was insane. I don't know if I'll do it again.

So technically I'm not sooooo high right now (more like sooooo low) .


----------



## SilverFeniks

Big shoutout to Bluelighter ClassAFelon, my boy down south ... speedy pill + resin hits + whippit hits + beer = me right now :D %)


----------



## Grim

I like the ones that I eat the most.


----------



## BLeeK

im enjoying a nice opiad/benzo buzz right now.....


----------



## SilverFeniks

Well my pills were somewhat weak/speedy (not genuinely bomb anyway), but not something an extra pill couldn't take care of!  

How I love MDMA ... I'm sure I'll feel like shit shortly, but for now I'm riding high on life.

I'm gurnin like a mofo, AIM me if you're really bored on a Sat nite, I can talk shit with the best of 'em :D 

final edit:  I'll be up all nite ... err, morning.  and happily so.


----------



## uumpaloompa

just clanazepam and Captain Morgan + gppd amounts amounts of nicotine.


----------



## uumpaloompa

wish i could find thr rst of the clonazepam my mom has "hidden" from me


----------



## Twip

Who merged in the "name your favorite animals" thread? wtf?


----------



## Brilliant_Frenzy

Gigantheum tea that I must say is kick ass.

Recipie:

15 Gigantheum pods
The juice of two lemons
Two cups of water
Cheesecloth
A stock pot
A blender
A bowl

Directions:

Grind pods up in blender until very fine.  While doing that, heat water in stock pot until boiling, then take off the burner.  When pods are all ground, put them in the water that is NOW OFF the burner.  Add the juice of two lemons.  Let wait for 2-3 hours (preferably longer).  Strain with cheesecloth.  Repeat with one-half the amount of water.  While you're waiting for the second batch, drink and enjoy.

DO NOT USE 15 PODS IF YOU'RE NEW TO TEA!  This shit is very potent (of course it also depends on what kind of pods you have).  JUST SAYING that this recipie isn't for newbies.  

I fucking love opiates.  Morphine is some good shit.


----------



## Riot Grrrl

i can;'t say why, but sooooo stoneded now right

fuckimg hell.. i'm like in the eye of the storm and it'ss all too intense!!!  

fuck, how long as i been sittin here looking at tge screen for? cotta remember to press send message


----------



## shags2dope78

I am fucked up beyond belief. My friend from 2 hours away came home to stay with his family, and he brought some goodass bud. We just smoked a good-sized blunt of it, and we both are stoned off our asses.


----------



## throwitallaway

I'm stoned.Tired.Going to bed.


----------



## gher

Doped up on painkillers because I had my wisdom teeth out this morning. I need more. They didn't give me enough nitrous I don't think.


----------



## rcebborn

I'm high off life! Haha, wish i could score some pills, but the afterglow will do for now :D.

Peace


----------



## Bradshaw2727

I got 30 norco yay! Well....25 now


----------



## OoJenoO

I have 1.5 grams of ice all to myself, im starting to tweak


----------



## RyanM

okay yesterday was my birthday so I'm 18 now

due to certain events   I had to go without adderall thursday,friday,saturday,sunday  I also had to work  so that's 4 days without adderall

so I filled my days up with isolation+sleeping+hating and pot

so  yeah but my unlimited connection is back

so due to certain events   I will have to stay at 300mg/daily *sighs*  hmm  yeah that's all

4 days without adderall in a row after the longest time on 300mg average  give or take my 200mg+ days sometimes 300mg+ then BOOM cold turkey argh horrible

but things are back to normal I also realized I need as much people as I can find because even my 'unlimited' connection ran out *cries* but he's back with 1,000mg or more  so  my business will go to him till he runs out again

whatever it's up to him to keep up with me if he wants 20dollars a day or more

Hmm I  think I should make my main goal to find meth but I need to learn how to trust people   also I would bring this ex-meth person who use to live in california so he can tell if it's real or not or if it's worth the money because apparently I have 3 diffferent people that can get it but I want to make sure  so yeah

until then or if certain events happen   it's a boring 300mg habit so I won't bore you until something 'exciting' happens


----------



## gugglebum

^^^^^^
You're right about one thing, you're fucking boring.

Can't wait for you to try meth btw ...


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

That's not very nice.  I for one never get sick of reading about RyanM's adderall diet.


----------



## throwitallaway

Why don't you just not take adderal everyday and go and buy some meth. 

Stupid Fuck.


----------



## DemonMilitia

Why is this fucking place always dry of opiates?


----------



## gher

I find it hard to believe that there's no goey where Ryan lives. You're going to the wrong parties mate!

As for me, my mouth was hurting really bad so I double dumped those painkiller tablets this morning and felt absolutely horrid. To top it all off I had to do my driver's knowledge test again - scattered from a candyflip and doped up on whatever the hell chemical they gave me. But the good thing is I passed the test, came down from the painkillers and my afterglow is back!


----------



## NeedforSpeed8

tweakin pretty good on speed right now.


----------



## OoJenoO

I'm still tweakin.....by myself, ugh.

 I'm trying to be productive but i cant concentrate on doing one thing at a time


----------



## RyanM

I live in stupid wisconsin  it's not like it's california  or iowa or some great state

I'm sure there is some but 3 hours away  because I guess green bay isn't big enough yet  I don't know why  I mean we have coke crack all sorts of opiates uh all kinds of pot hmm but here in green bay the only 'speed' you can get is adderall   well ritalin concerta but those don't count yeah

I don't trust people though and I can't tell if it's real meth or not  it's easier right now for me to deal with adderall since you can't get fake adderall  and I'm not stupid I make sure the beads are in there  if I get 20mg capsules  with 30mg capsules their clear easy though there should be atleast 50mg pills or more but doesn't help thinking about what if

well I had 300mg+900mg which is 1,200mg in all right now I'm on 270mg so I decided that I will do 270mg daily till friday because then atleast I will have 120mg for friday morning  so I can get out and get a restock

180mg morning when I wake up  hold out until night around 7pm then another 90mg  and that's my plan that I won't count on sticking to


----------



## OoJenoO

why are you breaking down for us your dosages and times? Adderall is weak, it shouldnt even be considered a drug. 

If you go to any trailer park or poor white (WT) areas, I can almost guarantee you will find it or find somebody who can get it.


----------



## swybs

honestly, based on ryan's posts, the  last thing he needs is "good parties." One day, I was really high, and I read through all of Ryan M's posts; one, in particular, caught my eye. 

There was a post  string, "where do you hide your drugs" ior something like that: Ryan responded, quite eloquently, that he hid his drugs and drug gear in a "goosebumps" hiding spot. The "goosebumps" series was a childhood series of horror/suspense books--after I read that and his feelings (he had loved them for years and often asked his parents to get them for him) about hiding it there, I became angry at people (eg, above a few, posts) that "question his addiction."  Fuck, being an addict is a thing--being a dick is a whole nother ball game.

Maybe his posts don't appeal to everyone; but, I myself, find them poetic. He is a young guy with a problem, no more, no less than anyone of us. To all you motherfuckers that have to criticize his addictions, I beg you to look at your own lives.

To each their own. One thing I have learned in my year as registered, and my few months of lurking, at Bluelight, is that you can't judge people. 

Anyway, my point is this--I am smoking some imaginary homegrown sativa from a past cannibus cups' breed winner. While my addiction of choice is not an option, I am enjoying some beer, some good smoke, and some good episodes of The Wire. GFY for anyone who thinks my post is off topic.

Good luck, Ryan. Addiction is a bitch.

-swybs


----------



## [S]alvatore

I can honestly say, I feel like Tony Montana right now. Coke is good:D


----------



## TheSadFairy

^^^Oh, how I wish I felt the same way you did right now.  The blow I've been doing hasn't been the greatest.   

BUT I am enjoying hydrocodone so much I am really not even missing the powder.  Two 7.5, 2 bowls and 1 mg of xanax has done the trick for me this evening.  I was feeling incredibly euphoric from the hydro alone, after I added some green and a xanax, I was on cloud 9.


----------



## gher

To each his own indeed. It's just that I don't like speed and I never really got anything out of it. It makes me too angry to party or work on. To be honest, I can see it doing more harm than good to me, which is why I keep telling him to get better drugs. I'm sorry if I come off as an arsehole, we all agree that addiction is a bitch let's leave it at that.

By the way, methamphetamine can be reagent tested for. Amphetamines turn the marquis orange, meth turns the simons blue and other amphetamines turn the robadope red. If you don't trust your goey dealers then get an EZ-test Extreme and test your gear.


----------



## Twip

I've attached a new significance to "BLAH" words, like "BLIMEY" and "BLARMEY" (haha "blarmey is a blimey army") to describe everything I've ever not understood about human existence. Bl-libble-libbl-libbl-blerrr~ ~~~ ~@~ 

HAVE A ROSE
WHY NOT HAVE TWO?
TAKE ANOTHER, WE'RE THE GOOD BEETLES.

I need to stop 'knowing' the caps lock (in the biblical sense, if you get my wave).

BLEEUUUU i could fill PAGES with this crap, but I fear a sober reflection that will conclude that I've gone stark-raving bonkers. Bonkers! What a tidy alternative to "mad!" Brilliantshallweareweelsewellthen!

B~l~u~b~b~l~e

It's been 18½ hours since I hit my alotted 2½ of ellessdee. ellesdee. .elLESde. _(doo dee-em-tee doo-doo-doo dee-em-tee)_ I hope I haven't broken through into schizophrenia (which my mom has), but I'm really not too concerned at this juncture. Now if I wake up in 2 days zombieing about and drooling mesh grum all blathering over our skin, ...well, then, I will be worried.

_edit - added three "doo"s_


----------



## RyanM

Thank you  I honestly appreciate what you said

I don't really know what to say but I for sure am thankful that you actually said something for me since I can't stick up for myself

yeah I know it's addiction and I could say all the bad things but I don't  I just stick to how much I guess it's all that matters

I can't explain it at all I guess it's just something you have to go through  not that I wish this or want anyone to get so far into a 'childrens drug' 'not even a drug' 'just the same as caffeine' drug

I will probably post b ack friday or something hm I guess I secretly enjoyed the 4 days of none because I got to sleep uh I felt better   no side effects like on the drug but now it's 3am and it will be 3am again tomorrow and again so the 4 days will vanish like it never happened but this has b ecome normal


----------



## Twip

You're tricking your_self_, mate!


----------



## throwitallaway

Ryan, what age are you?


----------



## swybs

^^^ he just turned 18....


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Derrr...


----------



## RyanM

almost 3am again told you   it would come around again hm yep 270mg again already made already hidden the parachutes for uh later today

I decided I'll be smart since no sleep  takes a lot out of you need a lot more   so I decided I'll take sleeping pills again each night  don't care if they work or not but it feels  different sleeping pills+adderall

well I have a lot of nothing to say but so far 270mg daily is working this week but hey it's only wednesday I have to go all the way till friday I'm pretty sure I won't mess up and do over 270mg

sorry *stops typing* i'll just post on friday to make this short and hopefully it's Monday-Friday 270mg each day and not over
*gets off the computer it's the only way to leave*


----------



## gher

I have one question.

What the hell is diflunisal?

It's the name of the painkillers the dentist prescribed for me. I double-dumped them after dinner tonight. They make me drowsy as anything. It's like being scattered from a night on the biccies, only without an afterglow. It sucks. I'm not even too sure how much of the pain it's killing because my jaw starts hurting any time I move it more than a few centimetres. It's hard to even have a sip of water.

*sigh*
It was either this or codeine. Maybe I'll try codeine for the next few days. I don't remember the last time I had an opiate.


----------



## throwitallaway

I don't pay attention to his age red haze.

Ryan, go and seek some help.

Do your parents know of your problem?


----------



## RyanM

it's 8pm and I took the 180mg parachute around 735pm so I'm a liar I guess I will just post every day

monday tuesday wednesday 270mg/each day I'm staying on track can't wait till friday so I can do over this for a treat thinking around close or 400ish because if I stay at 270mg for the week then I decided for staying on track and not wasting I get a treat

Throwitallaway-Cancerkillingyou - AIM

I can't talk about 'other' things besides drugs in this post

but add me to aim  and I will easily tell you all the questions you have because welll I have nothing else to do at the moment


----------



## Smooth_Roller

just got back from watching finding nemo and smoking bowls at a friend's apartment, good times.


----------



## fascistpig

Anyone rolling right now?


----------



## fascistpig

I am and i'm watchin porn and listening to some PVD....loving life.


----------



## fascistpig

Did I forget to mention I'm rolling?


----------



## gher

Codeine tonight. Hopefully I don't have an excuse for a 'recreational dose' tomorrow, because a prescribed dose (60mg) feels like I drank two beers or something.

Better than a bloody headache, that's for sure.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

i'm really super spun. like fuckin hella. fucking tweaked. i had some beautiful shards i was gonna  take a pic but the crappy cam wasn't workin when i aimed it at the shard.


----------



## OoJenoO

my mind is racing so fast I cant decide what i want to do.


----------



## RyanM

well it's thursday 8pm I'm only on 180mg hmm what is the deal here? I am back to taking sleeping pills and they actually help me sleep but hmm when I use to sleep every night and take adderall I would feel none of the bad side effects of no sleep but I am now I don't know maybe it's the adderall or maybe i'm dehydrated should drink more uh whatever

I might stay at 180mg tonight cuz I don't know lol cuz? because* sorry I lately have been amusing myself so much lol like in the car on the way home I said something out loud to myself and then I started bursted out laughing and couldn't stop and loll it's not even funny *laughs* oh man *YOU know what that COULD be ice on the road* lolllll so I slowed down and stuff I amuse give myself advice hm I could just make conversations with me or cats or something  it's not so bad being home wow I think I'm going to start watching tv hmm

Think I'm going to disappear again turn off the phone lose myself till I'm out of fun


----------



## swybs

^^^ dude, seriously, speed (whatever form) psychosis is not a joke...slow down, ryan...you made it all weekend (4 days to be exact)...cant you take another break?

Also, be careful with the sleeping pills...I dont know if they are OTC or prescription, but if they are prescription, you can really screw up your sleep patterns, induce paranoia, and hallucinations....stop mixing, chose on or the other...

good luck, pm me if you ever need to talk
swybs


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

i should probly sleep. i'm gonna enjoy a actiq sucker for the first time tomarrow.  but i can't i'm not even tweaked anymore i haven't been for awhile.  

it's not the psychosis when your not it. it's the psychosis when you've been up for 5 days and you run out and you wanna sleep right. so you have to make it from 5 o'clocl to 10 or 12 without hurting yoursellf or someone else.  that swhen it's worst for me.


----------



## uumpaloompa

well, since im going to rehab soon, im going to enjoy myself before I enter those doors.

tonight, its been 60mg oxycodone, and 4mg klonopin, and I feel GREAT!!


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

mmm. oxycodone.  i'm in treatment right now. that doesn't stop me. but then agian i'm an outpaitent(sp?).


----------



## micromouse

tweekt on ritalin with my roomie tonite since he got his new script.  had smoked a bunch and still couldnt sleep at 5 so we both blown about 30 so far... i wonder how much i'll need to get through the day


----------



## shags2dope78

Okay, I am feeling damn perfect right now. For the past few hours, I've just been going to my friends house and taking Valiums and smoking weed like crazy. Then, when I got home another friend came over with some dro. I gave him a lot of Valiums and he kept smoking blunt after blunt of that dro, and it was damn good. He left about 45 minutes ago and I've smoked 2 blunts of some mid buds and took 2 more blue Valiums.


----------



## bandaidsarerad

cocaine <b></b> .


----------



## weed_highTHC

omfg..... i feel tingling rushes in my head
im so high, its aamzing.....2 5g blunts and some dex


----------



## weed_highTHC

^^^^ 
SOMFG simiarity between my thread and post 2 up is TRIPPED!
p.s i posted mine b4 i read this thread


----------



## sk8punk151

Ah! I am quite fucked up... I am really drunk, high, and coked out!!  

Have fun all!!


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Well I just finished the 6th joint for today... damn...


----------



## OoJenoO

oh fuck to hell shit. I smoked some meth but im not really tweakin cause ive gotten some phenergan prescribed to me yesterday. I should have known i was gonna feel like poop and ass. 

my body wants to go to sleep but my brain feels the need to go detail my car. I could have had a really relaxing three day buzz

But theres no way Jose that I could have been relaxed tonight. Some tweakin guy that looked like he had been up for about 4 or 5 days was at the same little house party we went to, and a few people said he was convinced that i had taken something of his and put it in my purse. His huge beady eyes were stairing at me .  every....move..i ...made. 

Thats nuts


----------



## throwitallaway

Got drunk, got really stoned, ate 2 ecstacy tablets and had a small bit of cocaine. I'm loving it.


----------



## gher

Last night I peaked off a record low MDMA dose. 1/2 a pink lady. Actually it might have had MDA in it too because it felt like the beige A I had in June but either way it was an achievement. 

Then after that I smoked three cones of this South Australian weed, which was supposedly really strong stuff. 

Why? Why didn't they stop me? Why didn't I stop me? It was horrible. No one told me you could trip that hard off weed, though it may have been all the other stuff I've had this week coming back to haunt me. The candyflip, those painkillers, the 1/2 pill. It might sound nice but it wasn't. I have vast memory blanks and I emptied the contents of my stomach.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Ouch, that blows man.

I'm stoned as shit. %)


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

I am drunk.  Does that count?


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Counts for three actually.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Nice!  I'm drinkin 211 so that counts for 4, and after I scrape some rez that'll count for 5.

Jesus being poor sucks.

Who wants to buy me some coke or heroin?


----------



## shags2dope78

This is awesome. I love Valiums. I feel damn fucked up right now. I have been eating blue Valiums like crazy while smoking this new dro I got. I was at the dealer's house and his old room mate comes by and he brings a QP of some goodass buds and sells them to my dealer. They looked DAMN good and I bought 2.5 ozs. I've been smoking it and eating Valiums like crazy.


----------



## RyanM

hmm I'm on 420mg adderall but it doesn't count so it's more like around 200mg because 180mg 630am 90 3pm 908pm then 60mg around 1am but even though it's 3am and it's under 24 hours it's not under 12 so pretty much I will say all of it went out and now I'm on 200ish of course I make this up as a go because I don't really know the facts or how much is gone pass that 12 hour mark

also hm I think  I will take sleeping pills uh I tried something new  saturday I made a parachute of 90mg adderall 75mg diphenhydramine *the ingredient in OTC sleeping pills*

Hmm I don't get it like I felt different I guess but uh adderall speeds you up sleeping pills slow you down but what happens when you start mixing the two at once? like adderall+sleeping pills in a parachute? hmm

I know speed+weed is good but uh I think amphetamines+sleeping pills together is a bit different I could be wrong  though  I got yelled at because "adderall speeds up your heart sleeping pills slow it down  don't start doing that   your heart can fail"   something like that hm

goal for this week be super super good and stay at 210mg each day but in reality   270mg-300mg is okay we'll see

Ahhh it's going to be morning I still have time to get normal sleeping patterns in  I don't know if I should take them or stay up *thinks* uh 100mg diphenhydramine can't really be that bad since I did 420mg and *takes a deep breath* I hope this will be good

*seriously hopes this doesn't become a habit*

uh I might post again later if I am feeling the whole sleeping pill d word thing  and mixing the the two and stuff

i mean everyone always says on here adderall+downers=good  like adderall+some pain killer opiate uh yeah  hope this doesn't last   stops as soon as it started uh   I like to sleep though   but I don't think this way is going to work.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Diphenhydramine is terrible for your brain.  Please don't use it like that.


----------



## RyanM

eek sorry I won't talk about it again.


----------



## Horger

yeah.. Diphenhydramine is seriously a beat drug.  Horrible for sleeping, and left me restless and feeling fucked up when it took too much of it.

Otherwise, I'm pleasantly high right now.  I was soooo high earlier, but now just kind of tired.  I have a giant paper to write that was due friday and I've been getting high instead of finishing it.

bleh.. I think I'm going to take a nap and then smoke when I get up.  That usually gets me in the mood for work.


----------



## RyanM

diphenhydramine is not for me -weird feeling inside head -brain temple   - well least I know but uhhh this isn't good  I just saw what looked like a person or coat or something  uh   I'm seeing things and this is actually scary uh ....w    not good kind like   if i keep eyees closed for a couple seconds open them things are like flying into me   uh as if they move up super close   then uh light goes bright dim bright little uh patches of dots or objects in the air need a drink yikes barely lift my bottle to drink  like my arms hands numb feels so weird to move them don't like standing  brain ton of weight stare at anything   it moves hard to focus on whatever  uhh eyes hurt so much it's like something is in the air like  don't know hm  need to lay down    look at things or blink or just   it moves   like they are alive and my computer screen just went white to less white then brighter than less  everything is chaning moving lay down


----------



## Apes Ma

If you start feeling light-headed... get to the bathroom and drink some water, and let yourself vomit if necessary.  Are you alright?


----------



## therastamonsays

its 7:30 in the morning. my girlfriend woke up for work around 5 and i couldnt get back to bed i have to be to work in an hour, and im goign to continue taking bong hits of this nice jack herer untill then


----------



## paradoxcycle

RyanM said:
			
		

> *eek sorry I won't talk about it again. *



Ryan, Red Haze didn't mention it because he doesn't want you to talk about it (well who knows, really), he doesn't think you should be using it because it's so toxic.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Toked a shit load of some wicked chronic last night.  I was stoned to the bone!  Now I'm drinking more malt liquor and again wishing for the cheddar to buy something a lil stronger than herb+booze.  If I could just score some benzos it'd be great.


----------



## throwitallaway

I was toking the bit out earlier on so i'm stoned as fuck now.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

i'm on 20 mgs of methadone. and feel oh wobblely


----------



## s3v3r3d&s7on3d

Did a line of meth before work, came home smoked a bowl. Now I'm stoned a shit from the weed I just smoked and I also took some shots of Jack. So I'm doing pretty damn good.


----------



## fascistpig

Reading this while stoned. Do you think this is the happiest thread on BL? I mean, has anyone gotten into a flame war in here? Any mod warnings?


----------



## thejesuslizard

weed, for the first time since getting out of rehab. i forgot how awesome this is!


----------



## blahblahblah

Speeding on meth, its a rare commodity in Chitown.   Only once a blue moooooooon.


----------



## shags2dope78

It's been a great day for me. Today at school, my friend had 5 Lortab 7.5s and he was about to get searched. He handed them to me real fast and told me to take them. I took them and I was feeling pretty good for a while, but I don't have to pay for them.  When I got home, I bought a few Valiums and some more weed and I've been smoking it up.


----------



## micromouse

i just smoked 3 blunts in a row, 2 had opium in them, and i played this ridiculous shotgun game where 2 people give each other shotguns back to back without coughing out there hits, gets you fuckt up. i actually had a laughing fit for no reason at all. that has happened in a long ass time.:D


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

I'm really high, I smoked some damn good weed......and I just laughed so hard that I threw up....hahahahahaha


----------



## shags2dope78

Shit, time has been flying by me. But I just smoked out of my friend's hookah and I love that thing. It's been a while since I smoked it. I am fucked up. My hookup got me a goodass deal on this dro he got, and these buds are pretty. So basically, I've been smoking good weed for 30 minutes while taking 3 blue Valiums.

You know what sucks? I have a lot of weed, and I just ran out of papers. Do you have to be 18 to buy papers?


----------



## StAy HiGh

so fuccin stoned... 2 secs. from lightin another joint here in my room ?


----------



## Chummp

drunker n shit right now, yeah, im fucken cool.


----------



## yucatanboy

wooo, listening to house, smoked some blue lotus ealier w/ a bit o' weed... ahhh good times


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Blowed out right about now!

I Should probaly clarfiy what I'm taking: Kpin, valium, alcohol, and, marujauna.  Cheers!


----------



## glenn420

Woo all tweaked out, writing posts that are much longer and less neutral than my usual ones.

Why do I think that me on meth is a better person than sober me? Too bad there's all those negative effects, otherwise I'd be tweaked all the time.

On another note, I took a half hit of LSD at noon today before going and hanging out with a friend, it made everything seem funnier.

MacGyver rocks and I don't care what anyone else says about that, though it would be cool on a different level if he used guns too. Anyone see the episode where he's injected with drugs, and stumbles around the public all high and confused? That episode was hilarious.

Oh here's a funny picture, if only santa would leave that under my tree.


----------



## micromouse

i am tweaked on some dexedrine and ritalin right now, my roommate and i decided we would just sleep through class if we didnt pull the all-nighter.  smoked a couple bowls throughout the nite, waiting for the bump before class then its time for my first weekend blunt.

Glenn420, you are totally right, Macgyver fucking owns.


----------



## milkdub

Just railed a line of meth...thinking I could study for my finals, but now I KNOW a dire mistake because I am not able to focus on my class materials at all.  Instead I'm just antsing to go out tonight.  noooo.  so stupid.  so stupid.


----------



## shags2dope78

It's Friday night, so I get as fucked up as I can. Together, I went out toking in the city with my friend, who I have not talked to in a while. We were Xanax XRs when we got to my house and I ate 6 and smoked 3 blunts and 2 joints (of very good mid-grade). I'm feeling pretty good. I feel tired, but I feel like doing something to.


----------



## Dittohead

It's the second nite of my speed bender, been taking adderalls and hitting a little bit of some really good ice. Usually not much of a tweaker but the occasional binge is fun.


----------



## lecrimeparfait

Half a gram of the best yay I've had since my first time. What a beautiful beautiful night this is. To pick up another tomorrow . Saving it for school.
I talked my entire buddy list's EARS OFF. Hahaha.

Post-Script : I went to my good friend's wake tonight. I got totally fucked to try to forget, but this come down is going to be horrible..
I'm even rambling on a forum! GOOD LORD!


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

My first night out at the club!!  I took 2 2/3 white snoopies and half of a blue dolphin.  I dropped the first 2 at 8:30 pm....and it's now 8:12 am...and I am still rolling hard.  The only crappy part is that I have work at 11.  I'm going to take another one before work..it will make things fun!


----------



## chemical king

does everyone think this thread would be as amusing if we were not all mashed out of our heads ? .........well never know


----------



## thydzik

nevermind 

: P


----------



## qwe

vicodin
laying in the tub with all the lights off, watching Bjork music videos
hot water seeping into the tub
just thinking about the bueaty of bjork, her music, and music videos, and wandering around on bluelight
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 


ps welcome to bluelight, thy dizzle


----------



## throwitallaway

I've only got 2 hours of sleep since friday morning, was drinking,smoking hash and indulged in e and speed, im rolling now to speak.


----------



## therastamonsays

just finished smoking some nice glass. im gnna spin records into the early morning


----------



## Apes Ma

WOke up, smoked PCP, destroyed my bedroom door, threw all the pieces in a dumpster, posted on BL, started studying and taking notes for final exam.


----------



## shags2dope78

Been smoking weed since I got home. I have smoked weed like nonstop for 30 minutes and I feel fucking great. Time to roll another fatty..


----------



## throwitallaway

I'm stoned and going to sleep.


----------



## Cat Again

smoked a bowl 20 minutes ago and just finished rolling a j. Im gonna go smoke it now just in time to watch howard stern.
peace.,


----------



## GFunk02

Ate some shrooms 6 hours ago. DAMN. i dont really know what happened. My window is fucking broke, theres piss all over my dog and my bed, the VCR is broke with the wires pulled out. This is scary. I think i'm going to get out of here, theres a bloody knife laying by the window. AAAH


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Drank until I passed out.  Now it's 3am and I have a hangover  .

Guess that's not really being "high", but I felt like sharing.


----------



## boarder_dood

*Re: Am rolling right now!!*



			
				sublime9 said:
			
		

> *Someone talk with me or something lol Girl just left so im  a litte bored and tired
> 
> BTW im in boise,ID any people near boise hit me up on pm or something *



 Actually I cant believe someone actually rolled in Boise...wow.  haha


----------



## shags2dope78

*Re: Re: Am rolling right now!!*



			
				boarder_dood said:
			
		

> *Actually I cant believe someone actually rolled in Boise...wow.  haha *



It was unthinkable.


----------



## shags2dope78

MaliceNwunderland said:
			
		

> *Drank until I passed out.  Now it's 3am and I have a hangover  .
> 
> Guess that's not really being "high", but I felt like sharing. *



I really hate that feeling. I've been there MANY times.


----------



## alasdairm

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=122577&r=641

alasdair


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

I don't ever want to imagine the day that I catch myself rolling...

1.) Alone
2.) On the computer

and especially...

3.) Alone on the computer

Not only would that kill my self-esteem but my roll just as well


----------



## MartiniBoy

*Hotels never run out of hot water...*

Just had a couple tokes off a makeshift bong and some kind bud.  Listening to some older trance and about to take a shower.

Nothing better, short of rolling, but I'm getting on a flight early tomorrow, so this is all I can afford.

Nice time, I hope every one else is doing well.

JP

*UPDATE:* Great thing about hotels - continuous hot water.  That was really good!  I'm about an hour into a nice buzz and I have to say, when high, take a fu**in shower.  Oh my God.


----------



## rivered1

Nodding off half a vial of dope which I haven't experienced since.. ever.  Powerful stuff, why can't this be one of those vials that filsl itself up after its empty?


----------



## shags2dope78

Damn, my friends and me had to call the party quits because the law was called. But none of us got in trouble, even though we had been doing quite a bit of drugs. I got a cup sorta fool of liquid lortab. I've been drinking it all night and I am fucked up. I also have been drinking a few beers, and smoking a lot of weed. I'm gonna roll another fatty here in a second.


----------



## micromouse

my friends and i got some good yay a few hours ago and i am still feeling decent.  smoked a bowl with some weed opium and coke sprinkled all around, that was nice.  time to start studying for my macroeconomics final i have at noon.


----------



## throwitallaway

I was out tonight at a club, drunk,rolling, got some new sphere pills, they had the shape of a sphere on them.

A few pipes the best to nod you off later on.


----------



## vicodelicious

Right now, I'm not REALLY high, just a little buzz. 

Substances used:

- 3mg clonazepam (Klonopin)
- 20mg oxycodone (Oxycontin)


----------



## RyanM

I suppose I can post here but same old boring stuff and I always seem to swallow half my stash on  pay day

180mg around 11am 120mg around 4-5ishpm uh 90mg around 9pm  I then I added it up and it was 390mg which just doesn't cut right with me 30mg around 11ishpm to make 420mg which is uh a lot of things but right now I will just say it's a lot of money in a day cuz yeah I still have 21 30'smg which isn't a lot so I will have to pay another 300mg tomorrow and the next so I don't come close to running out then go from there still have a lot of money left but it's okay as long as I keep getting connected as long as it stays unlimited i'll do whatever  guess I hope this never ends

hmm *sighs* CancerKillingYou  add me  I have no one to talk to like always yeah I'm in the needing mood and wish I had more....just more


----------



## LeadSingerDisease

About 120mg of oxycodone so far. Took 5 shots of Jager a couple hours ago. Feels great.


----------



## RyanM

fine no one add me   I will just add you or maybe not *sigh* I will just lay down listen to music but  feel free to add me and text message me on aim I will hear it and answer b ack


----------



## rivered1

Ryan, ever here of the punctionation point called a period?  Use it from time to time please.

And like my usual self its 9am, I just woke up and already sniffed approx. 100mg of diamorphine.  Waking up to a good line of dope feels so good.


----------



## Vaya

I'm SOBER!

*gasp*


----------



## LikuidKid

Pink Nike's + Pink Floyd = Excellent Time.


lol, as if you all didnt know....


----------



## josh_nexus

i just had a truck load of codiene..... so im pretty high right now


----------



## Spinal

Keep the same appointments I kept.


----------



## therastamonsays

traded some jack herer for a some coke it was a nice night of having people over doing coke smoking and i tested out my new set.... ITS FINALY DONE


----------



## Doooofus

Rub a dub dub two drugs in a tub.

Codeine and alcohol that is.

Yummeh  Going back to bed now for some sweet dreams. Peace out


----------



## shags2dope78

My mind has been racing. My friend gave me 3 addie XR 30 mg for free and I had 2 left over from my bottle, so I have taken 5 addies. I'm hyper as fuck. About to go get some weed. For some reason, addies make me crave weed.


----------



## hazejunk

To much spaceculaas and oxazepam and a lott of weed goddame i
'm high!!!!!!
tomorow iam gone get my some methdone to go with that oxazepam.......
I can't wait hehe


----------



## WAY2CREZY4U

so tweaked.. that i refresh the page every 2min to see if there is something new to read.  of course when i come to work under the influence its so slow nothing to do .. there are 2 people on aim out of 35.. the phone is not ringing .. so lets just say when im at a point when my mind is going 90 to nothing .. im stuck with talking to myself  .. my coworker is tweaked but he goes into deap thought and doesnt talk..


----------



## hazejunk

^^^hmm....smoke a joint and relax!!


----------



## WAY2CREZY4U

haha .. so wish i could


----------



## hazejunk

You shoud have my combo check above post^^haha


----------



## shags2dope78

Fuck, today has sucked, lol. Got in a car wreck where a guy hits me after sliding his tires. Well, I am only 17 and apparently 17 yr olds don't mean anything to the law because the cop just heard his story and just assumed it was the right one. Now, I am stuck with pissed off parents and a sky rocket on my insurance. Oh well, I just smoked a blunt with Xanax in my system, feeling like I don't give a shit about none of that.


----------



## RyanM

270mg is where I'm at 180mg here and 90mg 3 hours later *sigh of relief* i'm so glad this family get together christmas thing is over.  even though I was gone for 95% of it but atleast I stayed home to make an apperance.got this gift card for $20. gave my mom the gift card,got the $20 cash like I wanted. hm it's only 11pm but I'm here for the night so 270mg is fine. if I don't go any where tomorrow it's 180mg,that's all I know for now. *gets the 180mg parachute ready for tomorrow*least I'm always prepared even if no one knows,I do. ah yes how I know how on track always ahead of track and all my pure dedication and ah I never complain and my complete respect that brings me to my knees *smiles* this is perfect I'm perfect and I feel fine,I don't mind at all. you don't understand I know,it's okay though,I do,we will leave it at that.

*p.s.* it's not the perfect you think,I'm perfect but in a different stage or it's a whole different meaning,I don't mean I'm perfect,as in,better than people,no I don't mean it like that,but I thought I should make that atleast clear that I don't think oh i'm so much better than everyone,no,it's not that kind of perfect,I understand what I mean,I know,ah I'm glad I pointed this out,*sigh of relief*,good bye


----------



## hazejunk

hmm...I feel nice.....i smoked 300mg good heroine swallowed 250mg oxazepam and iam smoking a nice joint now with hash and weed.....hmm..life is good tonight


----------



## Khadijah

did anybody ever notice how when u are goin thru all the different forums of bluelight and really high, it seems like the forums are all different little worlds. each one is like a seperate land w the moderatores bein the rulers. 

how it seems like thru all them youre traveling and then you come back to drug culture and it seems like the "homeland"

i guess it makes sense cuz if u stzy in a certain forum most of the time you start to "know" the people there so its kinda like that


----------



## RyanM

hmm  not when you don't click on forums you just always click on view new posts since last visit then refresh refresh then click on view new posts since last visit over and over and over. none of this is homeland.


----------



## Tiesto

ahhh so high rite now after three jointss now im eatin my roast beef wraps omfg so goodd yum hard trance beats !! ah so good!  bye


----------



## Khadijah

RyanM said:
			
		

> *hmm  not when you don't click on forums you just always click on view new posts since last visit then refresh refresh then click on view new posts since last visit over and over and over. none of this is homeland. *




hahahahaha i know what u mean tru i didnt think of that...high again 1 hr too late but chillin just the same


----------



## disorientedone79

Dropped some X a little while ago!  Can't wait to start rolling!


----------



## throwitallaway

On a tuesday!go on the fuck!i hope to drop tomorrow night and i'm very stoned now, been smoking most of the day.


----------



## RyanM

ahhh okay I need to know something and I don't care  seriously I don't care what you think if you think it's lies or not I don't care at all because if you were here with me you would know it's real

okay first off

90mg adderall at 11am
100mg adderall at 4pm
now this is where it gets crazy and think what you want and don't say it okay not right now cuz I already know believe me!
around 11pm I got 21 concerta 36mg/each
okay it's now 6am-due to events tonight,me wanting more and just pushing myself beyond just to see,feel,it's all irrelevant why the reason is I know the reason,all that matters

okay now from 11pm till 6am now  I took 12 36mg concerta which is 432mg-concerta I still have 9 36mg concerta left since I got 21 of them

Now uh here is my question-what is the lethal dose/if there is one probably not/of concerta? any one know?

now I know the 190mg adderall doesn't count and I'm sure that's gone already or was starting to leave at 11pm or something  yeah

so I have 9 36mg concerta left now I won't be sleeping this morning obviously and I will probably take the other 9 36mg concerta before 4pm just to get them out of the way

Now I know my thinking process about concerta isn't real or even safe/smart but I don't think another 9 36mg will hurt for later this morning afternoon but I just want to know if there is a lethal dose I don't know why but yeah

don't reply back about-GO to the hospital-you are going to die-I don't want any of that nonsense-I basically have a 300mg adderall/day habit-so it's not like I never experience this

but yeah  I don't know  I don't see any point to brag and be like wow I'm the king blah blah    now I know concerta isn't amphetamine which is why in my mind I am just eating all 21 pills in basically 2 days or 1 1/2 days okay

okay I can't handle typing but  okay I forgot my whole point-so forget what I just said it's all irrelevant

I am so 'high' right now and I want to share

190mg adderall 11am-11pm
11pm-6am- 432mg concerta - 12-36mg concerta
so uh in under 24 hours since it's only 6am
190mg+432mg=622mg-of uppers? don't know how you say it since adderall is an amphetamine and concerta is uh not to say the least

yeah obviously I am getting even worse like I knew,see,you don't know,I do know the reasons,and to make you feel better it's really not that bad and uh I will uh calm down? okay no point in this,it's a lie,no one is fooled any more,so uh  guess we'll see how far I take this,beat beat beat beat..----------- flat line. yes I know and when it happens you can wrap me in a white cloth and say you don't understand,but I do,and when you find me I'll have a little smile on my face

okay carry on,I'm done,ignore don't waste posts unless it's about drugs,want to take your anger out on me,do it in private message or aim=CancerKillingYou   *needs to talk to anyone* don't go against the rules and post replys in this thread to me unless it's about concerta's lethal dose since that has to do with drugs but no replys on your opinion,hate,worry,open your eyes,and whatever else you are thinking      AIM - CancerKillingYou   if it's so major to get your message of whatever to me


----------



## RyanM

*sits with a winter coat on* *with the heat on almost 80* hate this stupid cold grr  now I'm starting to get all itchy which is not good argh!  I'm going to need to use the electric razor.well it's 12pm I'm alone I'm leaving and I wanted to snort a couple which turned into them falling down the sink *annoyed*  I did have 9 but then 3 went down the drain so I just took the  6 rest about 30 45 minutes ago so yeah all the concerta is finally gone. 36x6-216mg. so yeah since 11pm last night I went through 18-36mg-concerta 648mg concerta.oh well isn't that nice.*slices and dices himself to pieces with razors* grr so itchy whatever I need to get out of this house. bye I'm off to pick up 600mg adderall.I wanted 900mg.oh well.

yes I am trying to pretend I am in a bad mood right now and loll I am just  saying this out loud and I decided that I am in a good mood hmm yeah I am in a good mood yes I am duh of course I am and yet I was going to pretend I was tired which isn't true.could of.would of.should of. too late now.*sends out wishes* we're-you're-going to need so many wishes..so many people are so ungrateful to be alive.before dawn,make your choice.


----------



## paradoxcycle

RyanM said:
			
		

> *before dawn,make your choice. *



Where did that come from?


----------



## swybs

ryan, be safe. my best wishes for you.

swybs


----------



## looda

sorry to sway the topic, but if anyone comes across this, I'm feeling like talking to anyone about anything. My AIM sn is *the looda*. 
Cheers!


----------



## syymphonatic

well, i am extra coked up.
extra talkative.
i just ran out of things to clean.
here's the kicker... I CANT SMOKE ANY CIGARETTES TIL 3PM TOMORROW AHHH


----------



## Addy

Popped a few rolls earlier and im now officially rolling balls.....peak is comming and going.....OMG.....I feel so good and can barely type...my jaw wont stop chattering...!!!  Damn....i cant believe how hard is hitting me....only been a month since last time.....Got soundstream trance playing in background.

Hard pressed for some serious music!!  Check tthis site out...i think ive listed before....a long time ago.   Im listening to LIVESETS station right now as its one of my favs.

http://www.electronic-music.net/music.php?g=techno

Addy


----------



## PhorIndicator

2 mg xanax, 60 mg hydrodone, very good cocaine, as needed


----------



## PhorIndicator

Addy, check ouot www.digitallyimported.com Thanks for that link btw.


----------



## Aratsu

8th of shrooms, 8th of pot, and a bunch of free time. Just don't want to wake the mom up, that'd suck :D


----------



## melsoul

just finished of good ol southern california crystal
been reading bluelight for 4 hours straight now.
eyes feel like theyre gonna pop out from all the reading
but still feel all tingly.
mmmm sleep.


----------



## throwitallaway

Eat 1.5 Rm's back to back tonight,  smoked loads of pollem and hash, drank a few beers.


----------



## xmastroll

hey dawgz i took 5 pills, 4 xanax, 3 shots of brandy, and a shit load of weed, im so fucked!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## RyanM

hmm it's christmas and I'm here in this place by myself
wait no I have adderall what else do I really need? or even want? nothing. you're being a liar you're being liar. hmm how things change since last winter but even I saw it coming and well 180mg isn't working on this christmas but on my own,here we go....oh 2005 Not even I know what to expect,hmm I'm thinking 600mg in the beginning,new records,new amounts,shattered and cracking,can't complain or blame cuz I guess I don't know hmm what I wanted what I needed.I tried to get from me,nothing wanted,nothing needed,no one comes for free. I want to cling to something soft.no feelings at all.or maybe I'm happy. or maybe I'm not.maybe I'm making mole hills into mountains and mountains into mole hills or least trying. wait this is all wrong sorry  I am happy and I have my pills here and I'm not alone because because I just need a little more today and and then christmas will be fine and adderall makes me happy infact it makes everything uh complete?? it's hmmm love and I don't want YOUR fucking love
uh gotta go Merry Christmas Everyone.

*don't ask questions,reply,or comment,I understand,you don't,I know,don't worry about understanding cuz I do,I do have aim you know,you can bomb me with questions there,I'll answer but you already knew that,and I already knew you won't bother but it's okay I'm okay you're okay we're okay how great


----------



## Der Kaese

paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> *Where did that come from? *



The movie "Saw", I think.


----------



## RyanM

*faking to be exhausted* okay it's 5am now christmas was great I didn't spend it alone and well I ended up on 330mg adderall+20mg ritalin+36mg concerta+36mg concerta so 422mg in all

gotta work at 630am have 120mg adderall parachute made
no regrets i'm getting 30-35 pills of adderall 30mg so restock of 900mg+


----------



## melsoul

^^ Anyone worried about this guy? No insult intended.


----------



## BlazinMarty

*raises hand*


----------



## RyanM

argh! no comments that aren't about drugs! againt the rules! all of them and what is the sun doing out>? can't wait till 530pm I have aim you know CancerKillingYou I'll listen,I'll reply,I'll explain whatever makes you happy whatever you want


----------



## gugglebum

melsoul said:
			
		

> *^^ Anyone worried about this guy? No insult intended. *



I used to be worried, now I'm just annoyed & hoping for his death.


----------



## kitco

*raising hand as well*


----------



## throwitallaway

I wouldn't put it that harshly guggle. 

I'm coming down from 7 pills throughout the course of the night, i'm still stoned though and not drunk anymore.

It's 6.10am here, i'm going to try and get some sleep.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

I'm on H for the first time ever. I'm not sure what to think of it yet. I feel kinda sick.


----------



## shags2dope78

I woke up and baked it up. I had some weed left over from last night so I smoked it. Now, I can't wait to leave here in a little while so I can smoke some more before eating Chinese food.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

MissBehavin'_416 said:
			
		

> *I'm on H for the first time ever. I'm not sure what to think of it yet. I feel kinda sick. *


 I was throwing up like a mothafucker minutes after I posted this and slept for about another 10 hrs. Sheeeeeeeeeeeit.


----------



## Aratsu

I ate 3 leary biscuits made with 4g of shake and some broken up nugs, and smoked some dankness while eating them. So. Fucking. High.


----------



## blahblahblah

lsd, 2 bags of heroin, handfull of valium, and a jar filled with some killer local indoor AKA 'The Cough'.

I feel g-g-g-great.

Neon-Nod is in effect soon to be in full effect.

8( 

Oh yeah I was shooting coke this morning also

My Dick feel big tonight, by the way what night/day is it...?


BWaHAHAHHAHahahahah <--- (laughing in a wicked demented tone)


----------



## BlessedAnomaly

*mmm*

Well...


It's now 1:25 am, been blazed since 1 pm. Just did some blow for the 1st time ever with good shit. Sprinkled some hydrocodone on a couple bowls, feelin  super extra fine.


That is all.


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

It's 4:30 on Thursday, December 30th and I haven't  slept since waking at 8 am on Tuesday, December 28th.

So far:

3 Pink Dolphins
3 Yellow Omegas
1 White Snoopy

I'm still rolling pretty damn hard.  I have a double shift today too.  DAMN, it's gunna be a fun day, but that's my own damn fault.


----------



## beanpoophead

my booty call said that i made him high :/

does that count?


----------



## RyanM

okay uh this week is a whole big disaster
a couple days of fun with stupid glade air freshner which wasn't fun at all but for some reason just made me feel all scared as if like there was something going to happen or a monster in my room/person I was in the dark that could be it

Uh it's thursday I didn't have any adderall since monday and not by choice uhh I'm also not friends with my only best real friend which was not by choice either so I just have my connection  so I basically don't leave only to go to work or sometimes answer the phone

ahem for some reason I am getting $25 of weed which is apparently 'good' and it weighs 6 or 7 grams I hope it's worth it    oh I'm also getting a pipe   I DON'T KNOW why

ahem also whenever my stupid connection gets refilled I am getting adderall  15 30mg which are already paid for  then I got paid so tomorrow for sure

hmmm I kind of want to kind of don't but whatever when I get adderally back I'm doing 450mg 15 30mg tablets should taste good  gr I  don't care  I might do 600mg don't care or  maybe I will stay with weed cuz speed is why I have no friends and lost my last one   but I heard speed is all we need  speed and so much more

we'll see.  maybe I should just pick adderall and and who needs friends any way? obviously a selfish greedy amphetamine addict that's who but maybe I don't or else I  wouldn't of been so quick to throw them all away or maybe it's not me *points fingers to defend* it wasn't me it was the amphetamines none of this has to do with me unless it is me now...*sighs* I should think next time before I start to play eh?


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

6 or 7 grams for $25?  Doubtfully will it be 'good'.


----------



## TheSadFairy

Three 10/325 percocets here.  Ah, the bliss.  The wonderful numb feeling I have missed since Christmas morning.  Actually, I've been taking 3 hydrocodones for the past 3 weeks but the oral surgeon said no more refills.  But alas, a hook up last night.  I felt quite nauseated today, have only felt that way once on the hydro but I remembered what someone said here on bluelight... lay down.  And I did and it went away.  I've ate a little and smoked a pack of cigs.  I have some green but fuck that.  I just want to be in this little paradise alone with no other substances to interfere.  

Hope everyone is having a lovely, beautiful evening...


----------



## banksy

not that high working, so far 4 spliffs and 8 nurofen plus....

mz b you broke your cherry...


----------



## LuvParade

E and weed for me.  Rolling pretty good. Life is great.


----------



## rivered1

I love it when the dopes good enough that all it takes to nod out is to sit down in a comfortable chair.

Yes I'm very high right now.


----------



## kev

still feeling pretty high after new years pill.


----------



## throwitallaway

Still fucked after all the pills, drinking and smoking throughout the night and i have to work this afternoon.


----------



## randomkid

It's New Years morning, I'm fucked up on e, doing hella nitrous, and have some T ready to go for later. It's only NYE once a year, greatest excuse to party like a rock star!


----------



## beanpoophead

lesson:

do not drink 8 beer, 1 bottle of wine, and rye and then decide its a good time to rail a pill. its especially not a good idea to chop it up with your SOCIAL INSURANCE card and then procceed to leave the card in a sketchy bathroom of a house party


----------



## RyanM

15 30mg+30 30mg=45 30mg=1,350mg AD.90mg+60mg+90mg=240mg-1350-240mg=1,110mg left-hm 300mg at 12pm-810mgleft+200mg 4 sure=1010mg left-hmm 180mg-300mg till out or more if I get good luck hm I'm back into uhh right I forgot okay hmm uh right *falls back into bed* sleep tonight maybe no worries be happy lol


----------



## RyanM

okay right wait that's suppose to sound good okay whatever uh it's 630am I don't know why 240mg is uh still working so good but no something doesn't ring right hmm yeah uh since I'm getting 200mg more this morning I will just do 180mg right now for no reason at all oh yeah my excuse is I'm bored hmm trying to think but no thoughts come to mind hmm sorry for stalling *makes 180mg parachute*


----------



## RyanM

3pm make that 270mg for now+another 60mg at 8pm+another 60mg like 30 minutes after-so 390mg when the night is over-*sighs* now I wish I would of stayed at 240mg so much getting wasted,oh well I'm just making up excuses for myself so I can take more and it will be okay since I have a reason.excuse.nonsense story.hopefully I sleep tonight.riight.living up to this is hard.but I can handle it.well that made no sense at all I'm done talking.630mg gone in 2 days *mad* *needs more prescriptions* off subject bye


----------



## gugglebum

^^^^^^
It just keeps on getting worse and worse


----------



## hazejunk

Hey RyanM no offence but why don't you go to drug counseling.....
You can not life like this for ever.....
Try to get of that shit and your life will be better believe my......


----------



## Molybdenum

High on... a very high fever.  Shoudn't have kept drinking after I felt like I was getting a cold on new year's.  Honestly shrooms remind me of having a fever, only with visuals.  Anyone else?  Maybe that's just the god-damn fever talking.

RyanM, we'd be less annoyed if you actually told us what you were doing or experiencing, rather than just obsessing about dosages.  And seriously dude, you need some help.  Try to step your dosages down to at least near a prescription level, or you will be permanently fucked.


----------



## Vaya

If one revels in wasting what could have been a beautiful life, then so be it.


----------



## Molybdenum

High on... a very high fever.  Honestly shrooms remind me of having a fever, minus the visuals.  Anyone else?

RyanM, we'd be less annoyed if you actually told us what you were doing or experiencing, rather than just obsessing about dosages.  And seriously dude, you need some help.


----------



## RyanM

OKAY-I get it- stoppp making comments to me that aren't in private message or on aim because all this will come back and I will get blamed for you making comments to me and then I will get in so much trouble

do not post comments that aren't in private or on aim I will seriously talk on aim about 'other' things but this whole thread is about drugs and the drugs you are on  not comments to me seriously CancerKillingYou

so please no more comments made directly to me unless for example it's like 'yeah you shouldn't do this,also I'm on 100mg adderall' see? that would be okay because it's talking about what drugs you are on and the main subject would be that you are on 100mg adderall get it?

so uh it's almost 12am and Uhhh I kind of talked myself into having to get up at 730am to pick up this person and uh this night does not look good either for sleep very exhausting I'm on my 390mg already and the night is not even started hm well I will hold out till morning because I'm not leaving so it will be fine then at 730am or something when this person calls I will uh do 180mg then hopefully right nevermind I will probably end up with 270mg or more tomorrow too but I have all the time in the world to regret this later but  at the moment no

main point-no comments directly to me or I will get banned off this site since they will blame me even though I can't control what any of you say, #1 main point- 390mg at 12am it starts over.


----------



## gher

^Well a triple post bragging about what you're on kinda does say something mate. It's none of my business so you do what you want. I just like to hear of more exciting chemical adventures than just speed. I hate speed.

edit: I suppose to make this post a little more relevant I'm in an LSD afterglow straight out of an MDA rut. Even though I only had one tab and two beers on new years, I feel great!


----------



## blahblahblah

-Ryan

sheet I could use a handful of those adddies, throw some my way im right behind ya.  Dont go haywire and short any connections but have your fun while you can has always been one of my many mottos. 

*on topic  stoned and benzo'd up  Shocking


----------



## RyanM

you're right I would like that too but I'm just not talented enough to make up drug stories hm okay I could but uh yeah not my interest  all I know

but yeah I see where you're coming from  because it just gets boring watching people you know get worse and deny and lie and if you tried to help and it didn't work  it just becomes boring watching your friends self destruct kind of like  we'll learn our lesson on the way to the hospital then you can say 'I told you so'

I'd like to hear Ketamine stories from k'doutinAZ


----------



## Ninjetic

I was on 3 hits of acid and 1 pink dolphin on new years eve. I candyflipped on new years, talk about going out with a bang! I was trippin and soooo fuckin happy, the happy hardcore was pumpin and the ball was droppin (which looked like a dog thanks to the acid) I was up till 830am on new years day (passed out watchin One piece on fox) No comedown whatsoever. That was the first time I had any x in awhile. If I had just took the 3 hits of acid I would've freaked out cuz 3 hits is too strong for me. At first I took just one hit of acid with the e, then the e kicked in and I decided to take the other 2 hits of cid. I was sooooo happy and the walls were melting! Somehow I aquired glowsticks that night and had much fun raving  I plan to do it all over again quite soon!!!!Peace and one love


----------



## TheSadFairy

I've had about three 10/325 oxycodones today.  And .5 mg of Zanax.  I'm on cloud nine right now.  Ahhh, bliss...:D


----------



## RyanM

okay It's 641am so much for crashing uh this is probably day 3 now I don't know yeah 240mg days ago uh 390mg the day before this and uh last night 300mg 930mg in 3 days...you know you are going to need more for today...*smiles* might as well waste another 300mg today/night...oh I'm getting lifted up higher and all..that I want..is...break me.

sorry I can't explain why  this is worth it since it's not about drugs  I can on aim new people.new connections.new adderall.can't let this be passed up.I hope tonight around like 12am or 1am I crash and get my sleep back but pft I will probably be out trying to get all the unlimited connections I can. be back tonight *falls into bed* I just want to cling to something soft.


----------



## rivered1

Can you post pictures of yourself RyanM?  I'd like to put a face to this crazy-adderall-monster whos posts I read.


----------



## RyanM

that was the most irrelevant thing I got asked ever
do you seriously think you can trick me into getting caught and getting in trouble with posting pictures of me and adderall? no not even crazy adderall monster will get in. I have a wall up.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Oh be quiet.

Take a look at my gallery... I haven't been caught.  I've got pictures of me, pictures of guns, and lots of pictures of drugs.

*MC Hammer style*

Can't touch 'dis...


----------



## RyanM

dude.that's because.you're redhaze.you are brave.and very smart.though you can handle jail and fight.I can not.of course you deserve a bluelight gallery.I'm not that talented yet.hope everything goes your way.hopefully you are still smoking weed.I wish nothing happens that makes you go back.your wall of will power is so high.don't let it crumble in secret.

ah drugs sorry uh I only did 60mg at the moment so 990mg in 3 and a half hm 60mg when someone calls I'm really trying to keep it low so I can sleep hm gr when I add this other 60mg it will be over 1,000mg wasted in a little over 3 days  *sighs*  not that I'm really uh that tired but I shouldn't post the other side of this clearly my body is exhausted. no nevermind actually I'm great.and *smiles* I know I'm still alive cuz my heart is still beating.ah how great I think I might just lay in my bed and  feel my heartbeat it's kind of amusing


----------



## throwitallaway

Sorry ryan but you gotta lay off those drugs, you sound totally paranoid in every post.


----------



## RyanM

*jumps up*  guess what I got? a prescription of 45 30mg Tablets 1,350mg oh yeah  this is going to be great No MORE crushing stupid beads I needed a break ahh I still have like 300mg in capsules which I should crush since I'm on 90mg only right now

wooo I am also waiting on 3 other prescriptions so if those come through woahhhh adderall binge binge binge over my head


----------



## throwitallaway

Get yourself a new drug.

Do you take any other drugs than adderal?


----------



## RyanM

apparently meth tomorrow since it's 40 a gram apparently
my hopes are zero,don't want to b e disappointed.

yeah I smoke weed sometimes.sleeping pills randomly.ritalin/concerta on notice like ' oh, sure I'll take them all.that's it.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Oh your fucked now... gonna get into meth.

I'll see you in hell Ryan, because god knows we're both going to end up there.


----------



## adradmin

^^once this kid gets burnt with stims, he'll see where the real pleasure and warmth is at (heroin/oxy).i use to be the same as him until one day u get tired of it all


----------



## gher

^Damn right (not sure about the opiates part though). Is meth really any better than the pharm speed he's been having?

On another note I've had one Coopers Extra Strong Vintage Ale tonight. It's rocket fuel - 7.5% alcohol/volume and I may have another later on.

I'm gunna be sleepin' well tonight!


----------



## UnSquare

*Sstarrockets iN Flight*

I thin k it just great that there's 
a giant steam valve at the top
of drug culture that let's the
peeps out there know how 
enthused  you are ablout your
current state of consciouesness.

Horray!

Despite thee seeming ly trite vibe that may come across 
with htis diatribe, it is alive with true love, no jive...

Hmmmmmmmmmm.,,..


----------



## glenn420

Man, I've become addicted to World of Warcraft. I've even done meth just so that i could stay up all night playing it.

Anyone else here play it? maybe you're on the same realm as me...


----------



## lilgemini

ahhh, i feel very warm right now...lol
lovelyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## RyanM

okay yeah I know redhaze but I need something more
oh I have 2 connections for meth now but I still didn't get it and uh yeah both are reliable so any day or tonight
also the best My parents are gone for 9 days!!!!!! yeah!! they left me almost 300 dollars!!! yeah!!! wooo all spending drug money

I now get to have my pills waiting for me on the kitchen table  and my pill crusher is finally all out and not hiding any more and you knoww I can even have lines of meth any where I want  in the bathroom on the tv by the lamp or pills randomly in places   ah it's so great   I'm completely in my apartment for 9 days   and all alone and I'm loving it...till the speed runs out but it won't happen...guess what I also got 30 20mg capsules today  Woo and another prescription should be in tomorrow but who cares
I hang out with all amphetamine upper people now since I met way more people so yeah new friends with ice connections what more could a friend want?
yeah yeah I know speed friends are not real friends but if it doesn't run out it's all good

the person's friend who is trying to get it was like 'you should smoke with me" and I'm nooo I am not smoking it I am snorting it and then I was like fine I will smoke with you if you get it and I will snort some

I think though all this meth action and talk is all just there to set me up to disappoint so I need 500mg adderall a day


----------



## RyanM

thanks jesus dude make that 42 20mg capsules and not 30 oh wow I'm going to get crazy with adderall   and I thought 990mg in 3 1/2 days was bad    this is a set up for 400mg a day   till I collapse gotta go bye


----------



## blahblahblah

Do you have little this masive underground addderal ring that you buy from?  I always picture you tweaking out writting down on little scraps of paper 240mg at 2am 152mg of concerta, leaves me with 1235mg divided by 4 equals 308mg for the next 4 days unless I can...

lol no offense at all I just had to get thatt image out of my head on on the screen


----------



## dabb

Everyone else reads RyanM's posts and feels concerned or annoyed but they make me nostalgic for when i was addicted to amphetamine they remind me so so much of that 'it's all good and even if its not i don't care' feeling i fell in love with.



			
				blahblahblah said:
			
		

> *Do you have little this masive underground addderal ring that you buy from?*



I reckon! RyanM must know every ADDer in America willing to sell his script i can't get a dexamphetamine connect for the life of me, though this probably has to do with the immense availability of meth, everyone round here with a script just eats em themself or gives them away to friends.



			
				K'dOUTinAZ said:
			
		

> *I don't ever want to imagine the day that I catch myself rolling...
> 
> 1.) Alone
> 2.) On the computer
> 
> and especially...
> 
> 3.) Alone on the computer
> 
> Not only would that kill my self-esteem but my roll just as well *



I'm amazed by the number of rolling posts i have experimented with E on my own and hated it but even if you can get a good buzz its not like other drugs you can do all the time, you can only roll every so often so why would you do it alone on the computer.


----------



## Ninjetic

I am completely broke, but stoned like nobody's business.  I need to get a job soon, but that would require a damn drug test. I don't need the job to pay for drugs as much as I need the job to pay for a $300 set of turntables. I don't actually NEED either of them, but how the fuck could I say that? I mean, c'mon, I'm insane without weed and music is just who I am. I write really good songs, but I can't play bass and sing at the same time. I can scratch and sing at the same time with turntables for some reason (dunno why) I'm blasted like a mofo right now, but soon I must go through the process of self detox to get a job to get the much need supplies for another candyflip and turntables to make even more cash. Being jobless is a disadvantage sometimes, but I don't give a damn just fuck it. I went through a light depression a few days ago (damn seratonin depletion) At first I thought it was from the candyflip, but in actuality it was due to my fucked up sleep pattern and lack of proper food (I didn't feel like eating much lately) After about 2 days of feeling like shit it just stopped (as I was reading about seratonin and depression) I then noticed I had eaten quite alot even though I felt like I was sick to my stomach. The nausea disappeared with the depression and I slept wonderfully last night (sleep is my satanic hero!) All I have to do now is get the munchies every now and then so I don't fuck up my seratonin (and sleep at night, not in the day!!!) Just gotta keep my diet on the up and up and regulate my sleep so it doesn't go messin with my head (I hate it when I lie in bed for 8 hours trying to sleep but no matter what I just can't) If that shit happens again I'm gonna take bonghits through my gas mask till I pass out (that always gets the dream motor goin!) Now if you'll excuse me, I have a pizza waiting. Peace and one love


----------



## lilgemini

mmmmmmm
u know i love to say that when im high...
 feels nice 
hehe
love to sing too...
sing some crazy stuff...
and say very funny words...

so ok, i have a beautiful buzz
 took some tylenol 3's w/ codine
  smoked me a few bowls then did some old school sink bong hits...
so once again i say 
 mmmmmmmmm
 thanks
maryJane


----------



## fillitup_smoker

I feel wonderful at the present moment,  i love my sink bong as stupid as it is but man the buzz is oooooooooooooooooo so niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ninjetic

Amazing, I am no longer broke (but I'm still very high) Some of my friends called to see if I wanted to put in for an ounce of bud. We almost had enough money to buy it, but we were 7 bucks short. In the end the dealer flaked out on us, so my friends ended up buying whats left of my personal stash (15 grams from an ounce I got 2 months ago) So now I have $50, but am out of weed.....But do I give a flying fuck? Hell no! I'm so fuckin stoned at the moment that I think I'm about as high as I need to be, and I know already know I'm gettin more weed tomorrow. I just took 2 1mg xanax, so I'm wayyy up in the clouds. This $50 right here is just the beginning of my candyflippin money, by the end of the week I'll have enough to buy myself as much acid and E to party for a great many months. I found a job that doesn't drug test, so I don't have to stop smokin!:D Everything is goin great now. I'm high, the money's rollin in, finally gettin a job, the techno is blastin and I'm gonna score some E and lsd. All I need now is a chick to party with:D Life is good. As soon as the xanax kicks in I'm gonna write some more songs and I'll post em on here if anybody wants (fair warning: My lyrics might make you laugh your ass off!) Some songs are funny, others are catchy. I write lyrics for many different genres, so just gimme a genre and I might have a song for it. God, I'm blasted. Peace and one love all you crazy chimps!


----------



## adradmin

blahblahblah said:
			
		

> *I always picture you tweaking out writting down on little scraps of paper 240mg at 2am 152mg of concerta, leaves me with 1235mg divided by 4 equals 308mg for the next 4 days unless I can...
> 
> lol no offense at all I just had to get thatt image out of my head on on the screen *



LOL


----------



## Cat Again

First time on HBWR. Im loving it. Cant really stay at the computer though, gotta go enjoy my trip. peace.

ps. im gettin worried about Ryan. He's gonna fuck himself up with all that speed,


----------



## electromonk

Oxy+opium+red wine.....and some catnip for my feline companion.


----------



## shags2dope78

There was a big ass fight in my house that sucked ass. My dad started bitching at me and then he started yelling at my mom, and then everyone lost their tempers. LOL! I wasn't planning on doing drugs today, but I needed to calm my nerves, so I toked.  Feel damn great.


----------



## RyanM

Hello I'm home loll oh hello my friends that are leaving darn I'm getting low on tablets back to crushing beads but it's okay I still have some tablets hm let's see oh yeah hang on okay uh this will just be a preview since I'm not talking about the amounts but today 150mg 630am 150mg 230pm 150mg later darn kids these days dosing 150mg each time

lluckily this morning I found a way to stay alive and make all this safe seriously KOOL-AID!with sweet-n-low YES! I won't be dying from dehydration WOOOO I saved myself. wow yes yes I saved myself ah yes so what do I get? it's so clear  greatness  I hope one day a ll of you can over come your drug addictions I mean if I over came mine in a quick heart beat second I'm sure you can. that doesn't make any sense at all.what is wrong with you.darn kid.


----------



## Ninjetic

^who are you talkin about exactly?


----------



## paradoxcycle

Ninjetic said:
			
		

> *^who are you talkin about exactly? *



He's talking about himself. Relax.
Ryan, what happened with your meth connection?


----------



## RyanM

I don't know they can get it but I guess not at the moment or something ah I am way too strung out adderall is destroying my whole entire-wrong liar-making everything perfect-except.don't start.okay.adderall completes everything.I don't need no arms around me.I don't need no drugs to calm me.No I don't need anything at all.done.done.,this is how it should be it.this style style style.done.POW motherfucker.POW *jumps* bitches love me bitches love me bitches love me love me cuz they know that I can rock done done done this is how it should be done.this style style style done.throughout the projects.Msi is so great.hmmWOAH yeah not good,I have the heat on 80,it's 78 in here at the moment,I'm in coat,zipped up,with the hood on,I'm still cold,woah shaking so much,I got my kool-aid by me though,so sure 7pm time for the other 150mg maybe I should just d0 100mg.*looks down* *is 400mg okay?* *scared* *NO it's not. but but but I'm dying faster. *you're fault.you wanted this so bad.wish granted again* *buuuut but over 400mg each day is too much* *Deal with it,you wanted it so bad,now here you are like you wanted,in the whole apartment,no parents for days,and like you wanted,it's you and adderall,like you wanted,buuut this is.......*thinks* okay I can handle it I got it under control yeah I can handle it I guess I guess I can't complain it's not that much...no it's okay STOP! shaking hands god.arghh ahh okay *breathes* you're right I can surely handle this and I'm in control and and remember this will end then you will want to do this all over again so have your fun now,okay, 300mg time to make it 400mg now then 460mg in 2 hours or something cuz I'm leaving,me alone with adderall is not working,wait NO! I didn't mean that-*sighs of relief*  me.adderall,I don't need anything more,I can handle my big doses,I can handle it cuz you just want to ruin this ,and no I don't want this to end,I lied, This is great,300mg is good 400mg will be better 460mg to end the night...uh yeah I can't sleep but let's pretend, then tomorrow argh tomorrow a new day wow I guess I was serious when I said  this is going to make me collapse and this fall is going to be hard..okayyy I got my death bed ready.oh this adderall is really getting to me.who can I blame? ah yes I know.No one even told me about adderall or how how it can become an addiction or or or where are the warning signs? No calm down.I'm not doing that much and I can handle it,seriously it's not that bad,and I'm still got it under control. gotta go bye.


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

WTF?


----------



## Vaya

Look at yourself buddy. Live your life without being on what the general drug-using community would consider absoultely *obscene* amounts of a proven neurotoxic substance. I've been there with the amphetamine addiction, but only to about 180mg a day. 
I can not belive you do not desire to get off of this bull you've been clinging to for so long. 
I'd even recommend doing something such as drug replacement. Get addicted to marijuana or something. But, please - giving a daily run-down list of the  amount of amphetamine you''ve consumed, and ruminating over how and when you will be able to obtain more... openly admitting you're afraid to leave the house?
Trying to obtain methamphetamine instead of the "good ole' Adderall"? 
Be smart about something. It's been said to you nicely, angrily, snidely, and calmly. I am giving it to you honestly. 

I  refuse to speak to you on AIM, as you so often claim to wish. The mere screen name you use is irony in itself - CancerIsKillingYou. 
But it is not Cancer that is killing you. But you are dying.
If you brush my comments aside as ridiculous criticism of what you consider to be a successful human existence, than so be it. But happiness, as I have recently learned, does not result from the exchange of paper for pills, beads and powder.
My best wishes on your potential recovery,
Vaya


----------



## Ninjetic

I spoke to him on aim because of what he's been saying in this thread. Quite a nice guy, really, just has a huge aderall problem. I fail to see how someone can get addicted to aderall really, I have to take it because I have ADHD (and I can't stand the shit sometimes) but at least it gets me good grades. Aphetamines will be amphetamines I guess. My mind has drifted as I am sober (and I didn't take my aderall) so the wall looks really interesting (have you seen the price of clouds lately?) I wanna eat a dictionary. This is the kinda stuff I end up thinking/doing/saying when I don't take my aderall (which is perscribed to me) I am insane. I  was insane wayyyy before I started doing drugs (strangely enough, they make me less insane) I like pie when it flies by in the sky and hits the guy in the eye! DAMN MY ATTENTION DEFICIT HYPER DISORDER!! its a gift and a curse I suppose. Self medication is the only cure for my illness. Ryan, if you have the mental strength to quit, then I say do it while the gettins good. You can do it man, I know ya can! Remember: its nothin more than a stupid orange capsule filled with goddamn beads! I hate aderall myself. If I don't take food with it in the morning, I end up feelin like I'm bout to puke, I get cold sweats and all sorts of shit. Stay the fuck away from that shit man.


----------



## RyanM

Vaya said:
			
		

> *Look at yourself buddy. Live your life without being on what the general drug-using community would consider absoultely *obscene* amounts of a proven neurotoxic substance. I've been there with the amphetamine addiction, but only to about 180mg a day.
> I can not belive you do not desire to get off of this bull you've been clinging to for so long.
> I'd even recommend doing something such as drug replacement. Get addicted to marijuana or something. But, please - giving a daily run-down list of the  amount of amphetamine you''ve consumed, and ruminating over how and when you will be able to obtain more... openly admitting you're afraid to leave the house?
> Trying to obtain methamphetamine instead of the "good ole' Adderall"?
> Be smart about something. It's been said to you nicely, angrily, snidely, and calmly. I am giving it to you honestly.
> 
> I  refuse to speak to you on AIM, as you so often claim to wish. The mere screen name you use is irony in itself - CancerIsKillingYou.
> But it is not Cancer that is killing you. But you are dying.
> If you brush my comments aside as ridiculous criticism of what you consider to be a successful human existence, than so be it. But happiness, as I have recently learned, does not result from the exchange of paper for pills, beads and powder.
> My best wishes on your potential recovery,
> Vaya *



100% true. not even I can brush your comments of reality aside.I can't think of any thing to say to get around what you said.I can't think.of anything.no excuses or lies that can get me out of what you said.you got through the wall that not even friends or ex friends or best friend or ex best friend in real life. I can't get around your post.I am seriously trying to think of ways and believe me I can usually  think of something.I have no sort of come back at all or any reason I can think of to make you wrong.usually the posts to me I can brush off or deny or ignore the truth.especially if I am on a lot at the time and comments are directed to me I can ignore them as if the person didn't know what they were talking about.not even 460mg can get me out of this.

I think if I knew you in real life,you could make me see and realize and probably even help. Funny how your words,did something so many tried to do,in real life or internet,you only said it once. others tried numberous countless wasteful times to just get blocked off at my wall that's so high up.I thought it was unbreakable.I thought I could always get out of the truth of it all and make other's people comments sound like nonsense but not this one.

I don't know how or why I couldn't think of something.the ones who cared,didn't get  to me,the ones that hated,didn't,the ones that were trying and really trying and offering their help,didn't,you didn't crack the wall,you broke it to pieces,I have nothing to fight back with. 

I think I'm going to save your post on my computer.this is the most dose of reality I had.probably since starting around 2 years ago at 20mg.no one could get through even when it was more likely if I would of listened I would of stopped.no one got through at 100mg or 200mg or 300mg or 400mg because once it got at 100mg+ daily there was no chance then when I started getting higher,I was unreachable.how you got through to me at 400mg with 1 try when none could at even 80mg-100mg is most impressive.

I thought I was unreachable,unbreakable,super-human,the smarter one who could stomp out any dose of reality and just ignore all comments,love,hate,anger,worried,sad,confused,why, whatever way people tried. Not this time.You collapsed  my wall that over towered everything.You did something impossible.I am going to save this.it's 1 in a million post.

I tried to twist your words around but there's no place to start.nothing.You  are impressive.I bet if I knew you  in real life,you would be the one that could make me slow.stop.realize.see.accept. that what I'm doing is harmful and I won't be the one having the last laugh.when 'too much' happens and then it's too late.is all this worth it? that made me feel regret and it's just words.was it really all that fun?all worth it?
how smart was it to climb up,to see how much,you became on top,for what? and was it worth throwing away your life? and destroying your body from the inside out in a game? you are in the lead but death will be at the finished line.too much never comes right?never enough right? hope you're ready when too much comes.


----------



## Tiesto

I'm preetty dam  high rite now off sum enice weed, holy an di only smoked like 1/2 a singlke paper....wow

EDIT

4 hours later now.  i jus came back from bunnin a nice L..im feelin mighty stoned rite now omg hax!


----------



## syymphonatic

im rolling


----------



## SM0k3

im so fucking high right now......I made some cannabutter for the first time and got damn i ate that ish at 10:00pm last night and its 2:35pm and im STILL FADED!


----------



## RyanM

Monday jan 10th
1pm-100mg adderall
8pm-200mg adderall
8:30pm- 20mg adderall
10:30pm-90mg adderall
2am-3am-90mg adderall
coasted through the night on that, 500mg
jan 11th tuesday
12:30pm-1pm-90mg adderall
3pm-15mg adderall
9pm-90mg adderall
it's 2:42am wednesday jan 12th now and it's time to sleep,but I'm not tired,so I will be saved by sleeping pills again,understandable 695mg in 2. 

yep yep and then I dosed and then I redosed and then dosed again and over and over again fun fun though I hung out with other people for these 2 days who were on adderall too around 200mg finally disappeared from my other friends or best friend- for these new speed friends who supply and yeah new friends more connections then their friends ah I'm connected again,new friends,connections,more fun,was it worth it to waste almost 700mg in 2? sure I still have more so I can go back to normal. everything is great until the speed runs out.... who knows when though


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Yeah, until it becomes 1400 in 4, or 2100 in 6...


----------



## therastamonsays

smoked some nice hash, its been a while since ive posted on here due to the fact that i got kicked out of my house, and am currently in the process of getting a new place. it sucks not having a computer thats set up at the place where im staying temporarily. soo im using a computer at a public library.


----------



## Aratsu

Smoking dank with a bunch of keef on top I've been storing after sifting out my bags. Also drinking a tea made from 6g of superkratom put into a mesh bag and brewed twice. Feeling good :D


----------



## swybs

dude, am I the only one who--while I can enjoy adderal at times, thinks it is a complete waste for such huge numbers  to be consumed in such short periods of time. Ryan, I wish you the best--are your parents still away....

swybs


----------



## nemesis-a

i havent slept in who knows how long, and continually seem to drift into either being stoned or twacked every couple of hours


----------



## Vaya

RyanM said:
			
		

> *Monday jan 10th
> 1pm-100mg adderall
> 8pm-200mg adderall
> 8:30pm- 20mg adderall
> 10:30pm-90mg adderall
> 2am-3am-90mg adderall
> coasted through the night on that, 500mg
> jan 11th tuesday
> 12:30pm-1pm-90mg adderall
> 3pm-15mg adderall
> 9pm-90mg adderall
> it's 2:42am wednesday jan 12th now and it's time to sleep,but I'm not tired,so I will be saved by sleeping pills again,understandable 695mg in 2.
> *



As suspected, my words in reality had no impact on you. 

In all probability, you've hastily rebuilt your wall of ignorance with the thousands of empty prescription bottles littering your bedroom floor. 

Congratulations, RyanM, on your 700 milligram accomplishment - Though I myself would rather die of cancer than of amphetamine-induced degredation of my own body. 

It was clearly your choice to rebuild your wall, and with you allowing the consumption of 700 milligrams in the two days since my last post here, I highly doubt even the most eloquent of speakers might persuade you to seek professional assistance.

And to think, even for a couple of days, that I had made an honest change in someone's self-debilitating life! A disapointment, indeed.

And please, dont humor me by even responding to this post. Your habits sicken even those who have been there themselves.

Best wishes on the rapidly fading concept of your recovery,
Vaya


----------



## throwitallaway

I ate some hashish tonight...very nice. :


----------



## chokingvictim

I'm chillin after downing some pod tea. Ahhhhh it's SO relaxing and lasts all day, I swear there is no better opiate that you can function on.


----------



## RyanM

ah no I was serious about what I said. the point is though,you aren't here in real life. your words are correct,but words can't help when they are written on a screen.  there is no way words can change reality. no matter what said. You're words were true and they did make me second guess or think but then they were gone and helpless. cuz this is the internet all the love or all the friends on here can't compete to real-life-friends.

like the people who say they are going to die over the internet-what do they expect you to do? feel sorry for them?

that's what I mean like you are just on the internet if you were in real life  it would be different but all in all you can't change or help by words on the screen.

kind of just like how are the internet people going to help get you drugs? I mean are you going to try to get high on eating your keys on the keyboard to spell the words of the drugs you want? oh well if I just eat W-e-e-d I will get high.or or if I just eat S-p-e-e-d I will speed away.

or or let's see uh Here here *person* here is some coke *person-snorts* oh wow! this is good coke.

yeah online can not beat reality online < reality

I bet though if you worked at a rehab center or something of that nature   I bet you could help them.

seriously though if your words did break through and made me think and realize and second guess. that was a lot.

you shouldn't feel bad about this. besides there is much more important things for you to do and people to help than to waste your time/words on this.


----------



## adradmin

pod tea, how i miss thee! an amazingly long half life that keeps you nice and mellow during the day. thats what i hate about snorting oxy is that it is so short and i have to continually redose to keep the high


----------



## ItchySkratchy

well I haven't done shit today besides drink 8 Budweisers and it's now 1:15am......I am BROKE, and starting to get SICK......Need to make $$$$ FAST!!!!!


----------



## Dj_TranceMadness

4 mikes hard lemonade
2 beers
4mgs ativan...

AHHHHHHHH this is how every1 shud feel EVERYTIME!

**groovin to warren G-regulate**


----------



## blahblahblah

> well I haven't done shit today besides drink 8 Budweisers and it's now 1:15am......I am BROKE, and starting to get SICK......Need to make $$$$ FAST!!!!!



^God how I *DONT* miss those days, besta luck when the morning rolls around, unless your gonna go hustle at 2am


----------



## ItchySkratchy

baaaahhhh......I'll just deal w/it......it's now 3:15am.....I don't like where this is going tho......stomach cramps starting.......come dawn, gotta make some moves....


----------



## nemesis-a

so after a nights rest i am back up again. command centers are online and running at maximum effeciency...


----------



## throwitallaway

ate 17g of mexican mushrooms 5 hours ago, still nice feeling. :D


----------



## TrickyGirl

*.......*

Im really spun and I cant speak but hey I cant type fast as hell so fuck it always a good feeling I like to think....


----------



## throwitallaway

Rolling big time here and had taken shrooms about 8 hours before i ate some E so it brought back the effects and made the E high more intense. 

Hashish+beer all round too.


----------



## chokingvictim

More pod tea again today, and I'm about to start on my first Miller High Life (I know it's piss-water, but I can't afford to *always* drink good imports).


----------



## TickingAway

I'd like to say that as of this hour I haven't been sober in 3 days. I've been stoned every day. Aren't college breaks fucking great?


----------



## Khadijah

Choking victim u should know better by now.....if u cant drink your fancy ass european "imports", fuck the miller dawg! U can do better than that! ever heard of a 40 oz? Steelys and OE baby you want the best of the shitty there u go


----------



## ItchySkratchy

Just did a 1/2 gram shot of some bomb diesel....yeeehawww


----------



## h-90

400mg of Codeine. 

The world is a big warm hug  %)


----------



## h-90

At my work [waiter] somone left half a bottle of wine. It was a 2002 Magret River. I asked what do you do with the ones people don't drink and they just throw it out. So I took it home and now i'm drinking it. Now im even warmer with my body feeling contentalted.


----------



## shags2dope78

Took 60 mg of addies and I was so hyped up that I just felt like I had to smoke weed. I feel pretty high, but I am so damn hyper.


----------



## vicodelicious

Mmmmm Oxycontin is wonderful. Grab a needle a take a hit!!


----------



## Vaya

Several (I think I'm on # 5?) glasses of Stolichnaya Vodka on the rocks, with an additional 1.5mg sublingual Alprazolam (Xanax) and 1mg Xanax XR [Dont want to black out tonight, hence low dosage]. Am groovin' to Mark Farina's "San Francisco Sessions" album, arguably one of the greatest House/Dance albums ever made.    At least, I'd argue that shit. Straight from the dance flo' mufukka.
Then after this, perhaps I'll catch some episodes of my all-time favorite sitcom, Seinfeld. God bless seasons 1-3 on DVD. God bless the fact I have a DVD player on my computer, so hell, I don't even have to move!
God Bless America! 
(...well, that may be going a bit too far.)
Enjoy your nights everyone.   Vico - Jealousy encompasses me with your every mention of Oxy intoxication. Fuck you.:D


----------



## shags2dope78

I was drinking last night and woke up feeling like shit, mainly because my friends were doing meth and annoying me the whole night. But I woke up and they were out selling stuff for clothes, so I bought a half oz of some pretty good mid and have been smoking it the whole day. I am pretty damn high.


----------



## TrickyGirl

*.......*

On massive quanity's of stuff and everything is haziny and my mouth is dry but yet I continue to drewl but eah good times I suppose and by the way Wooosh.....8(  Major Laterzzzz.....Hope everyone is feeling fazed and dazed in all the good ways....%)


----------



## RyanM

ahhhh *can't breathe* okay yesterday I only was on 120mg then at night around 11pm I GOT METHHHHH yes I hope you kids are proud I'm a big kid now woooo except there is no mommmmy wow! okay yeah I got $40 worth and I snorted it line after line till it was gone which figures

anyways strangely enough I am still speeding

anyways it's 8am almost now uh we have to wait till the normal people wake up then I'm getting hopefully atleast 15 30mg tablets of adderall then at 6pm this other person I met has 25mg capsules which I wlil buy all of them so hopefully another 15 25mg capsules

thennn earlier around 12pm  me and this person I met uh are going to pawn off this stuff he has and then I forgot what it was I don't think he said 8ball uh some other thing

but it's $150 worth of meth and it's like 4 grams or 5 I think he said and then we are both going to go half and half and thennn I will be snorting more meth and then probably smoking it today since his friends mostly smoke it

yeahhh wow there is so many new people I met recently and like prescriptions flying around and like if someone doesn't come through  there is a different person and then then thennn wow I actually met people who are into meth

ahh how great I love alll this speed action with new people and wow obviously I can't do meth everday so adderall is my safety net soo yeah I'm having fun with meth while I can and doing as much as uh as as hmmm as as directed yes I'm taking the safe recommended dosage till it runs out cuz  I don't think  well obviously   things are going a little-too-good and something will happen and probably meth will be gone but yeahhhhh

and I 100mg adderall on me so uh uhhh *thinks* I will probably take it uhhh around 10am or something thenn go do the pawn thing thennnn try for meth then 30mg person then 25mg person andd uh maybe the 20mg person ahhh I can't plan this   I will just calll get as much as I can of everything

hmmm hmmm wow I guess if you want something bad enough you will find it  and it really is just right around the corner  I put the effort in and found it woo

wow I think I'm way too happy about this yeah I'm sorry but uhhh this is like my 18th birthday and getting a car for it plus christmas and getting like my dream gift or something

wow how great it's like my only problem or care or worry or life or fun or whatever you call it    is all together likee my life and myself is 100% complete  yepp dreams do come true and my wish got granted again wow

everything is 100% A+ perfect in my life
amphetamines,job,my new friends,nothing can go wrong,I'mmm happy


----------



## swybs

^^^ plays scary music--it only goes downhill from here...be careful, ryan.

swybsv


----------



## gugglebum

*funeral march*

Meth? Oh OK. He's gone. Simple as that. We won't be seeing many more of his posts I presume. Loneliness and stimulants proved a fatal combination, I'd say.

The kid's fucking dead.


----------



## shags2dope78

I knew that I was going to come here some day and click on this thread and just see Ryan post about how he finally got to try meth. Ryan, all I can say is good luck.


----------



## frizzantik

RyanM said:
			
		

> *ahh how great I love alll this speed action with new people and wow obviously I can't do meth everday so adderall is my safety net*



lol



be careful man, you sound like you enjoy your drugs a lil too much if you know what i mean


----------



## throwitallaway

He's got meth now?! Ahhh if you were that bad with adderal i dread to think what you'll be like with meth at your hands.


----------



## swybs

i tend to sometimes disagree with gugglebum's upfront and, often, uncompromising, positions on things, but in this instance, I have to agree. The cycle RyanM is selecting seems to be textbook: more and more meth, less and less involvement here (not as though this is an indicator of "good things," per say, but for us in the BL that don't know him personally, this will be our only guage), and ultimately, seriously bad times ahead. Fortunately, he is young and seems bright, so I tag him with a 20% possibility to get out of this alive; otherwise, the future looks bleak.

Ryan, seriously, their may be harsh messages here, but I advise against getting in the meth game, especially considering your history with adderal.

But, alas, my less eloquent warnings than previously posted ones will not be heard. However, since my job has been slow lately, I visit BL more than ever and I can't deny the feelings that I have for Ryan. Oh well....so goes the way of Internet drug user web sites.

swybs


----------



## shags2dope78

swybs said:
			
		

> *i tend to sometimes disagree with gugglebum's upfront and, often, uncompromising, positions on things, but in this instance, I have to agree. The cycle RyanM is selecting seems to be textbook: more and more meth, less and less involvement here (not as though this is an indicator of "good things," per say, but for us in the BL that don't know him personally, this will be our only guage), and ultimately, seriously bad times ahead. Fortunately, he is young and seems bright, so I tag him with a 20% possibility to get out of this alive; otherwise, the future looks bleak.
> 
> Ryan, seriously, their may be harsh messages here, but I advise against getting in the meth game, especially considering your history with adderal.
> 
> But, alas, my less eloquent warnings than previously posted ones will not be heard. However, since my job has been slow lately, I visit BL more than ever and I can't deny the feelings that I have for Ryan. Oh well....so goes the way of Internet drug user web sites.
> 
> swybs *



I agree completly. If you have seen what I have seen happen this weekend concerning meth, you would know that Ryan is making the biggest mistake of his life. Somehow, my close friend who was always telling me he would never do meth, was smoking ice this weekend. You know where he is at now? A fucking prison because he was doing some of the stupidest shit you have ever seen in your life just so he could get money for meth.

And not only that, a old friend of mine died because of meth Saturday night. He used to be one of the coolest person you ever met, but he got started on meth and his life just came to a sudden end. He started to steal from me and other people, so nobody was really his "friend". He got thrown in jail and got back out and started back up on his meth habit. He was found dead with Meth and OxyContin. 

Ryan, I know you will not pay attention to a thing I say, but you should stop doing meth. That stuff is just bad news and you are going to end up under the ground or in a prison. It's sad to see shit like this happen.


----------



## hanky8r

BLUELIGHTERS, before you read my post, I'd like to update saying I've sent a PM to RyanM.  I have got a bad feeling about this after reviewing his posts regarding his extreme abuse of adderall.  If you agree with the idea that he's in trouble, send him a PM also.


RYAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I remember reading one of your posts about a month ago.  I never knew you before then, and I haven't seen you post since until now.  I remembered you posting, and that should say something:  People here read these posts and care with how they respond.  You have to trust us, meth is a different ballgame.  I've done it a few times, and it's one of those things that gets abused with 100% of the people who do it.  Their is no such thing as someone who uses meth frequently and doesn't abuse it.  

I'm not gonna sit here and water down what I say.  YOU WILL END UP ABUSING IT.  I've gone back to study your posts, and YOU ABUSE ADDERALL, even though you do have a tolerance and history of use.  Meth can not be abused 10% of the extent that you've abused adderall without grave effects.  Again, YOU ARE GOING TO GET ADDICTED.

I hope I've scared the shit out of you, you should be.  Find help, and stop using adderall also.  You've opened a pandora's box now, and stuff that you used to be able to control will no follow orders from meth.  YOU WONT BE IN CONTROL MUCH LONGER


----------



## gugglebum

swybs said:
			
		

> *i tend to sometimes disagree with gugglebum's upfront and, often, uncompromising, positions on things *



Hahaha! You described me perfectly.

My name is Gugglebum.
Upfront
and
Uncompromising

_"You'll know me by the sardonic smile on my face as I step on your head..."_


----------



## dbighead2

personally, I am getting tired of reading this guys posts, he comes off as bragging about his severe addiction, and really only comes off as trying to get attention. Which is basically as bad as his addiction.

Here is how I personally feel, and If I'm wrong please correct me, 

when you actually lose control of your life, there is a serious problem and when you KNOW you have lost control........and STILL don't try....or don't CARE there is  an even bigger problem. By this point there is no help for you, not that mr M even cares. 

Another thing that should throw up a flag is the fact that you're PAWNING stuff, when you start pawning your shit to buy drugs, there is a serious problem my brother. After a while what is going to happen is, you're going to run out of shit to pawn, because your room will have nothing valuable in it. This will lead to you stealing from your parents to fund your ADDICTION. 

another red flag should be the fact that this dude you're hanging out with is pawning shit to fund his habit, now whats to stop him from breaking into your house and stealing your nice ass stereo and pawning it for more meth? 

I know you don't care, and honestly I don't give a fuck about you, so if you don't want to listen to what we have to say, FUCK YOU, go kill your dumbass, it's obvious you KNOW you have a SERIOUS ADDICTION, and you DON'T CARE. so man, why should we give a damn about you?

honestly man, if you don't listen to us, I hope you fucking die. What we're giving you is the TRUTH. and if you aren't fucking MAN ENOUGH to listen to us, FUCK YOU. 

now listen, you KNOW you have a problem, and you KNOW it's only going to get worse, now you either become man enough to take control of this problem, or instead of spending money buying an 8 ball you go and buy a gun and blow your fucking brains out man, because you're not doing NOTHING but wasting everyones time, including your own. 

now if you're not man enough to listen to that, and fight back against your ADDICTION, just keep on.  I have family that had the same problem you have, 

do you know where he is? 

he's paralyzed, he pawned every goddamn thing he owned until his kids nearly starved to fucking death because he was spending all of his money on meth and rock. Eventually my dad had to FORCE him to hand over my cousin because she was nearly dead. 

After that he started stealing from various family members, he stole my goddamn grandmother and grandfathers wedding bands, and pawned them. My grandfather died without one of the most important things to him.

After he stole everything they owned basically, he decided he would steal from one our neighbors, he knew the neighbor was a crazy mother fucker, but the damn meth had his mind fucked up.

he went over there and stole the neighbors TV, The neighbor came to our house and told my uncle if he ever did it again he would kill him

did that mean anything to that spun out son of a bitch, hell fucking no it didn't.....he tried it again the next week

now you see why he's paralyzed. He walked into the house, the neighbor was there, the neighbor put a the lower part of his spine 

POW, my goddamn uncle is sitting in a wheel chair right now, for ONE reason.... mother fucking Methamphetamine. 

was it worth it? You tell me. He is 35 years old, People ask my dad if he is my dads older brother. My dad is 53.

if you don't want to listen to it, do what I said earlier. Because I fucking guarentee you you will go that same route, you WILL start stealing to fund your habit, and you WILL meet the wrong person, or you WILL end up in jail.

and a 120 pound dried up meth addict will NOT make it in a state prison

THAT IS THE TRUTH


----------



## Khadijah

Amen you speak the real. Not 'we care about u be careful.' Aint nothin gonna break through. some of yall who live near him should find out where he lives and kick his ass. Ryan dont be a little bitch. you either gotta grow up or die cuz its one or the other unless you want a big fat ol Nazi dick shoved up your ass in state pen.


----------



## Ninjetic

Ryan's situaish is FUCKED. I don't understand how people can get buzzed off aderall, I use it medicinally (for I have ADHD) I've never understood how people get addicted to things, it has never happened to me (and I've done alot of different drugs) Shit just doesn't effect me in the same way it does other people. I've done coke, crack, meth, weed, E, lsd and just about any painkiller I can think of. I didn't get high from crack, and meth has no effect on me whatsoever (it feels exactly like taking aderall, no high for ADHD people like me) I fail to grasp the fact that someone would steal for this kinda shit. I have a job to buy my drugs with, so I'll never EVER have to pawn anything (if I pawn something I know I'm fucked) I have a low tolerance for everything, being that I am hyperactive and only weigh around 105lbs.  I don't crave drugs, the only thing I ever crave is chocolate


----------



## Khadijah

_Originally posted by Ninjetic _
* I didn't get high from crack*

Prolly cause you didnt smoke it right. esp. if u never done it before if u aint got somebody there coachin you, u aint gonna get high like it really is. Cause that aint shit like "I didnt get high" like you can say with your first times with weed n things. Rock, that shitll knock u on your ass, it dont "not work" know what im sayin? Or u just had some reallll shitty rock combined w not smokin it right.

*I have a job to buy my drugs with, so I'll never EVER have to pawn anything*

Oh god that shit is funny.

I aint knockin you now just laughin cuz thats what they always say. Like a jobs gonna ake a diffferece. But ill let somebody else tell u about how that whole thang goes down tho cuz Ive said it enough.


----------



## EV-inc

omggggggggggg....i fucked around so much that inthe end o fthe summer my parents called social services and since the beginning of september a mediator has been coming to my house...annd i just finished talking to him and i ammmmmm SOO STONED AND HAMMERED 8(  weirdesnt experience of my life! lol!!!!!!


----------



## Ninjetic

Yes, throw reality in my face. Make me realize that I'm not as invincible as I think I am (thats what I've been wanting to here) I want an excuse to stop doing drugs. I'm gonna quit while I'm ahead, I'll stick to smokin my weed instead of fuckin around with hard drugs.


----------



## dbighead2

good job ninjetic, theres really nothing wrong with experimenting with hard drugs, just be strong enough to put them down. if you're not that strong (some people aren't, there's nothing wrong with that) then don't even try them.

and yeah like lacey K is saying about that job...having a job means nothing when you're hardcore on a substance. That money will be gone QUICK, that's if you can even keep the job, because it's really not hard to tell if someone is HARD on a substance. (There are exceptions to this rule, but they are not common at all) 

anyone that knows someone or has had a problem theirselves, will easily be able to tell someone that is going through that problem.

so yeah, be careful ninjetic, if you think you may have a problem with a substance, put it down and run away.


----------



## Ninjetic

I've never had a problem that I know of, but two things keep me from actually doing hard drugs on a regular basis; laziness and willpower. Lets say I run out of a hard drug (for instance, meth) I can either drive down town to the dealers operation and get a bag, or keep my lazy sober ass on the couch. I always choose the couch option, cuz I prefer not to go outta my way just for a bag of meth (going out of my way shows my weakness for the drug) My willpower is another thing. I may have a bag of coke in front of me, I'll have no urge to snort it whatsoever. Why? I think too damn much when I'm setting up lines or other drugs. My imagination will get the best of me when getting ready to do drugs (I'll sit there for like 30 minutes thinking about crazy shit) After I fade back to reality, the drugs will still be sitting in front of me and I'll change my mind and pull it out later or somethin. This is probably why I keep ahold of drugs for up to a year without touching them (short attention span=anti drug) Another thing about me, my number one rule with all drugs is do them in moderation. If I feel that I want more of a drug, I get really fucked up off it and hide it from myself. I have yet to find any of the drugs hidden in my house (I gotta find em all before I move out though) Moderation is key, and keep it all on the down low.


----------



## dbighead2

^ I agree 100000 % with what you said. 

I bet you'll have one hell of a stash when you find all of the drugs lol


----------



## Ninjetic

^Did one of my posts actually make sense?  My above post was clearly an ADHD rant....I forgot to take my aderall yesterday and slept through everything. I hate when that happens...


----------



## shags2dope78

I know a lot of people who can use hard drugs just for a certain time period and they are smart enough to know when it's not enough. When I was doing coke, I wish I just said, "Alright, this is going to be a every now and then thing" but I just wanted more. I know people who will use cocaine every Friday night just for the hell of it and have no big addictions. I was at a party last night where there were a bunch of people smoking meth and they have the willpower to know that enough is enough.

But when you look at Ryan, and his past with addies, you can basically say it's a given that he is going to be falling into a very serious addiction because he doesn't know when he should be stopping. He just wants to do it as much as he can. 

But I have given up because Ryan is not going to change a damn thing. He knows he has an addiction and I remember when he has been posting saying he was wanting to be getting meth, people were telling him that he should stay the fuck away from meth. What does he do? He ignores it and goes out and tries it. 

I am not trying to be against Ryan, but it's becoming obvious that he does not care about becoming addicted to meth. I wish that he would just stop destroying his body and life and he damn well knows that he is going down a road that many people fall into, and those people end up in prison or dead.


----------



## throwitallaway

He loves the buzz too much.


----------



## dbighead2

Ninjetic said:
			
		

> *^Did one of my posts actually make sense?  My above post was clearly an ADHD rant....I forgot to take my aderall yesterday and slept through everything. I hate when that happens... *



yeah I understood everything you were talking about. 

Moderation and will power are the keys to being strong enough to not get addicted.


----------



## gr4nt

im high right now and chilling...relaxin...you know how it is just being high like usual..smoke on.


----------



## nemesis-a

rrooooooolllllllliiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggg


----------



## therealbeats

I'm really high right onw

my tolerance has beenrising really quickly lately, so i haven't caught a nice opiate buzz for a week or two, so I finally said fuck it, and increased it by a large amount. 

It's goign well


----------



## h-90

I ate a MDMA cap at 10:00pm with my freinds over my house. By 1:00pm i decided the cap was a dude and all my freinds went to sleep. Then as i lay in my bed I realised im to damn happy to fall asleep. So I went for a drive and then realised how lovely life is. Now im back home and all my freinds are asleep. Rolling by yourself is so not fun


----------



## Ninjetic

My friend finally got off probation yesterday, and we celebrated by smoking a few bowls Normally he would've kept loading bowls, but his tolerance was lower than mine (which is saying something!!) He always ends up finishing the roach as I can't handle as much weed as him, but this time it was me that got to end the roach Damn was I blazed!!!! He ended up burning a pizza in the oven because he passed out, but its fine (I've done worse) I'm blazin again right now, and it tastes great (nothin like a bowl on a friday afternoon!)


----------



## gher

I'm scattered, does that count?  

Went to see Lisa Lashes last night and had that yellow dove I'd been saving since November. It was gooooood. %)


----------



## RyanM

adderall*the doses no longer matter I don't pay attention any more cuz I get more 24/7 cuz i'm always searching
then I just done snorting lots of coke cuz I met this cool guy who's deals  so I got it all free
so now I have a great cheap cool coke connection too
well I'm going to go adventure to this place cuz they are waiting for x to come in  and they told me they might get meth tonight too so I'm like 'yo can I come join the party? so yeah I gotta go


----------



## Smooth_Roller

chillin out, stoned, listenin to some music, contemplating on whether or not i should eat more spaghetti.


----------



## MartiniBoy

Laying here high as hell from some kb.  Wish I could be naked forever, but only while I'm high is fine too.


----------



## throwitallaway

Stoned and coming down off E. Nice enough effect together.


----------



## Ninjetic

Still smokin, and I finally got some decent sleep (but I missed a date in the process) I took a 5 hour nap and had the oddest dream.....KB is great


----------



## gher

Smoked half a joint earlier tonight and I think it's wearing off. w00t for scattered smoke-ups!


----------



## psychetool

yaaaay for yahzee! instant win!

RyanM has a major drug problem  I hope he survives.


----------



## mrsumone

Damn, Ryan is turning 18? By the way he writes in his posts i figured he was around 12 or 13...



Coke AND Meth, while knowing that you are already addicted to adderall... YOU'RE STUPID!!


----------



## paradoxcycle

mrsumone said:
			
		

> *Damn, Ryan is turning 18? By the way he writes in his posts i figured he was around 12 or 13...
> 
> Coke AND Meth, while knowing that you are already addicted to adderall... YOU'RE STUPID!! *



*Stop being a prick*. Yes, he has a problem, but being nasty and calling him names is not going to help him. He needs to realize on his own that he needs help. *We are ALL* worried about him and I think it's pointless to berate him for something he obviously cannot control.


----------



## Ninjetic

^For real. There's no point in calling him names. I think ryan's gonna stop once he experiences a crash. If he hasn't been through that already.....


----------



## TrickyGirl

*........*

I am sitting here like a dumbass spending money I dont have on the net sucking on a pacifier looking cute but being a dork by doing this action but owell I am alone in my big ass room that use to be the garage damn I need to get my own place  so I can tweak out and clean this whole house really quickly cause it is quite dirrty well not really but damn it would be so much fun right now shit I am high to be thinking about cleaning CLEAR sign right there lol o well until then laterz.....8)  8) 
Ps, why am I sucking on a pacifier because I can MOFO.....


----------



## Ninjetic

Hmmmm....I did not forsee this....I am also twacked....and it does seem to work on me a little bit. But I digress, this shall be the first and last time I get truly tweaked, for I am going to hide the remaining ammount from myself so that if I crave it I shall not be able to find it. There's alot left....now to blindfold myself and stash it somewhere in the house in the dark....Good thing I prefer depressants to stimulants, and in case I stay up for 3 days I've got my comedown kit (weed, beer, xanax) *sighs* chinese dinosaurs....with shotguns.....Fuck this, I'm going back to sleep like I was already...stims can't keep me up no matter how strong they are. I'm rollin up a fatty as I write this, but I'm not sure how long I'm gonna be sleepin......   8( 8) I think I'm gonna go skate, or play my bass....gotta do somethin cuz this saturday night is boring


----------



## TrickyGirl

*.........*

I am fucked up and have started to wonder why its is that I can always find a party to go to and stuff to do during the week but not on the weekends thats a little fucked I  generally do most of my partying during the week huh thats wierd to me for some reason and makes no sense whatsoever shit I hate that I wanna go party but I am stuck at home on the damn computer wondering why it is that I do the shit I do when I do it fuck it laterz.....


----------



## Synapse999

*Re: .........*



			
				TrickyGirl said:
			
		

> *I am fucked up and have started to wonder why its is that I can always find a party to go to and stuff to do during the week but not on the weekends thats a little fucked I  generally do most of my partying during the week huh thats wierd to me for some reason and makes no sense whatsoever shit I hate that I wanna go party but I am stuck at home on the damn computer wondering why it is that I do the shit I do when I do it fuck it laterz..... *




Thursday is the new friday......
Monday is the new sunday? 

I hear ya.  But,  think about it.
You can always find a party during the week, but not on the weekends.
This would mean tons of people in your area are the same way.
Therefore, does make sense 

Everyone is sitting home alone on the weekends lol. 
Its kinda good that way, safer, Less trouble, less police waiting for you everywhere.

Its that way here too, Weekends suck....sit here..bored....consuming massive amounts of dexedrine & xanax.




Don't really think i should post how much of what i took tonight, But i didn't break the original topic trust me. I'm here and over there at same time ;p
Also sitting at the pc, wondering why is it i do the shit i do when i doit.errr whatever quote was. heh..


----------



## mrsumone

Ninjetic, with the amounts he takes, im sure he has experienced a crash or two.





			
				paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> * Yes, he has a problem, but being nasty and calling him names is not going to help him.*




Well many people here have tried many different ways to help him and it didnt work so dont bitch at me for saying hes stupid for what hes doing, when, IMO, he is.

If you knew that you have an addiction to amphetamine (which he has been in the upper 200mg's if not 300mg's), would you start doing methamphetamine, one that is much much worse for you? Not to mention that he just recently tried coke also and seemed to love it... and he now has a readily-available supply of meth and coke, and said that he gets the coke for cheap... 




I do worry about him also, which may be a reason why i responded like i did. He has gone from normal, recreational use of Adderall.. to straight up binging for days on dosages that are, more than likely, tearing his insides apart... I feel bad for him.. but that does not change the fact that i think what he is doing is stupid.


----------



## Ninjetic

200-300mgs?!?!?! My perscription for aderall xr is only 20mg, and it keeps me up at night!!! How could somebody take that much, my mind is boggling.....


----------



## dbighead2

XR will keep you up if you dont crush the beads or snort it. Even then it will leave me up for maybe an hour longer than usual.


----------



## Ninjetic

Yeah, but I take my aderall at about 6 in the morning. It will still be working around 2am when I don't need it too. I only need the shit to keep me awake and paying attention in class, otherwise I wouldn't be perscribed to it in the first place. I don't snort it anyway, I take it in capsule form with a glass of water after breakfast.


----------



## TrickyGirl

*.........*

My head is spinning and I left my a little of stash out on my bed and my mom has been in my rooms a few times I hope to hell she didnt notice the little baggie I dont think she did but now I am paranoid like a mofo sheesh she wouldnt say anything if she did but she would be really dissapointed in me cause I have supposed to have been clean for 4 months and I was but damn I  cant belive I just left it laying on my bed like that sheesh I must have been high and I didnt notice till I went to redose and couldnt find it oh noooo I hope she didnt I am so screwed damn and did I mention damn but I am high again so I am not going to worry about it for now or least I will try not too sorry this is so long.......but GEEZE!!!!8(


----------



## TrickyGirl

*........*

Dang I wonder if she really did notice my stash on my bed huh thats fucked I will be way more careful from now on dag that was so stupid of me damn damn damn.....


----------



## throwitallaway

Still got some of a roll left in me...stoned and feeling nice.


----------



## TrickyGirl

*..........*

Okay so my mom totally didnt even notice I can totally tell so whoosh that was close and I am so high right now and so glad she didnt notice all is great in my world right now woo fucking hoo.....


----------



## mrsumone

.... the sdcreen is shaking and eveythings in a difrent langeuage,,,,, i dono what im doin.


----------



## qwe

my face is warm
im high off whatever chemicals r secreted after whacking off/orgasm
i am typing w/ one hand


----------



## Synapse999

Ninjetic said:
			
		

> *200-300mgs?!?!?! My perscription for aderall xr is only 20mg, and it keeps me up at night!!! How could somebody take that much, my mind is boggling..... *



Take that much, with false preception that "more is better" or at the momment.....and only for a split second.. You decide that will be most effective....it has to be enough.


50..100....200mg....its all the same.......so only thing logical is...take more to get more out of it. well, not real logical. but its hard to explain.

Taking that amount throughout the day is easy, becaues no thought is involved.  Its a hand-to-mouth habit.....when you got them in your pockets etc. you just keep taking small amounts.


I take just straight Dextroamphetamine (Dexedrine)  5mg instant release.

Tonight, i'm a little bit over 200mg. I don't remember what i took throughout the day. that is just what i took a couple hours ago. Why? Not sure, i think i was pissed that i wanted to get motivated for something. So droped down 20 of them.


Well, since i take 360 of these a month...i knew already 20 of them at once was stupid and pointless....so then the instant/phase out happens again. I took 5, then 5, then said i bet 10 more i need.   now that it all hit me, of course im layed back...stuck into doing small tasks wasting time. just like 10 would do by itself.



Point is,  its not like coke..where you feel like your heart is gonna explode in a couple minutes...and freak out..from that line.
These are pills you can keep swallowing..and swalloing...with little added effect..



This is almost the case with ryanM, except not aware of it.
I have messaged him once before,  replied to me like 3 months later..
with nada...he only likes to speak where alot of people can see i think. hard to tell if he is really up to say what he is as well...judging personality.


My daily intake, of dexedrine,xanax, and alcohol....is well. yeah.
He is lucky people even tryed to help him, and talk to him....etc. like i tryed.
I did it, becaues i know thats what i would have wanted.

Also, with addiction like this. You don't think of other drugs...or care. and wouldnt want to try all that other shit..or new shit. 



The size of the dose, impairs you that one day.
The frequency of consumption, determines the difference between the walking dead, and everything else heh.

I don't worry about the guy, unless he has mentioned side effects, changes...things like that.  something other then repeatly saying he took X amount today...and cant wait to doit tommorow. Unless he isnt that far into the process. At his age,"most" families....friends, general people. 
Notice easily, You aren't the same person...and everything else that goes along with the impairment.

He doesn't even get it legally....so its all hidden....someone would have sat this kid down. and said "we are gonna get to the bottom of this".


Eh, sorry all.  I could type forever right now...just cant get up and do something productive hah.

Druged to the max, and not done yet tonight.  I remembered why eating them like candy is a good idea.  To just get to the bottom of the bottle and be free of them.



-RyanM.  Free coke all the time, adderall daily in high doses.
While you walk with limbs and eyes jerking in odd movements, twitching and trembling idle. feeling irritated, anxiety?  the works.
Ever feel like........taking something to get more out of your drugs.

Xanax is only thing keeping me together now. At least get some magnesium like i may have mentioned.


----------



## Ninjetic

Well, it seems there shall be no sleep for me tonight. But it doesn't matter, as I was asleep allday (so I guess it evens out) I keep blazing and it doesn't make me sleepy one bit, but it feels sooooo nice. I just made some weed brownies and now the house smells like weed. Delicious


----------



## TrickyGirl

*........*

I am still awake as well maybe I should take a few more bars and then maybe I will finally get some sleep but I dont feel bad though so woo freaking hoo.....


----------



## sonicnature

why sleep.,.. ahh the afterglow


----------



## Doooofus

*Re: ........*



			
				TrickyGirl said:
			
		

> *Dang I wonder if she really did notice my stash on my bed huh thats fucked I will be way more careful from now on dag that was so stupid of me damn damn damn..... *



Fuuuuuck, I _hate_ that feeling! I've done the same thing as you before, it sucks. Although my smart cookie mother did find the stash


----------



## gugglebum

*Re: Re: ........*



			
				Doooofus said:
			
		

> *Fuuuuuck, I hate that feeling! I've done the same thing as you before, it sucks. Although my smart cookie mother did find the stash  *



Did she find what I think she found?
Cause in that case, she might (read: SHOULD) have been a lot more worried than if it was just a bag of weed.

Besides, it'd be hard to explain...


----------



## Doooofus

^ Hehe, thank fuck no  She just found a bag of weed and a bunch of codeine pills. She still went mental though.


----------



## TrickyGirl

*........*

If it looks like crystal then yeah thats what I was talking about that and some powder but luckily she didnt notice anything I think it was hidden under my massive blanket but I guess I will never really know for sure but I am deffitnally being wayyyy more careful from now on belive you me.....


----------



## TrickyGirl

*.......*

No I have my weed and bong and pills hidden away in a very safe place....


----------



## TrickyGirl

*........*

Oh just took a few more barz and am feeling much better aw yeah no worries everything is kool here....%)


----------



## gugglebum

Umm, actually I was talking to Dooofus.

I'd be worried about finding codeine pills too ... opiates are the devil, and you should know that very well.

To TrickyGirl:
What the fuck is up with your short-term memory?
Why do you keep replying to the same threads twice? 

It's kinda scary, I think we have a schizophrenic on the board


----------



## TrickyGirl

*.............*

Now if I could get some sleep before my mom wakes up that would be nice not sure how thats going to go fuck it o well I say....


----------



## TrickyGirl

*..............*

Shit my bad I must be more fucked then I thought if I cant even ya know post right and shit but fuck I dont give a good gosh darnit lol....


----------



## Ninjetic

^This is why I'm the paranoid mofo that I am. I hide my shit in the craziest places (which can sometimes be a hassle) but its worth it. I've got all kinds of shit stashed about my room. Try and find somethin...I dare ya!!! I'm still not tired at all....and I've gone through at least 7 joints...methamphetamine be damned!!!!


----------



## TrickyGirl

*..........*

I hear that man Ive taken several barz and I am still up shizzay.....


----------



## TrickyGirl

*.............*

And its good to keep things stashed seperatlly so if one stash is found you still have the others am I right I think so excuse me while I continue to be smashed......


----------



## Doooofus

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *Umm, actually I was talking to Dooofus.
> 
> I'd be worried about finding codeine pills too ... opiates are the devil, and you should know that very well.
> *



Yes, opiates are the devil but I can do them in the comfort of my own bedroom along with a fat joint while Mum and Dad sleep a few rooms away. I don't think many people can say the same for psychedelics unfortunately  I am however looking forward to my psychedelic cherry-popping in the next few months with a bunch of close friends - parents are going away and I will have the house to myself  Can't wait.


----------



## Ninjetic

^Funny thing about opiates, back when I was in 9th grade I traded some aderall and zoloft to a kid down the street for a ton of opiates (valium, lorcets, ultram, percocet, klonopin) he had a pharmacy in his parents closet...it was insane (now its all under lock and key cuz he got busted) I was so dumb with opiates back then (its a wonder I didn't die) I can't remember how many pills I mixed or redosed, but each time I never got high from em, I'd nod off without realizing, then I'd wake up and feel like it was a waste altogether. Maybe my body just dealt with them differently back then, because I get really wasted off em now (but I haven't used opiates for 6 months)


----------



## Ninjetic

The weed has finally thrown me on my ass, but not in a sleepy way (more like the "I'm so stoned I can't move" way) I've got some brownies left, so I'll probably be stoned till I go to bed tonight:D Maybe that'll get my ass to sleep. Time to go make breakfast and scare the neighbors


----------



## shags2dope78

mrsumone said:
			
		

> *Damn, Ryan is turning 18? By the way he writes in his posts i figured he was around 12 or 13...
> 
> 
> 
> Coke AND Meth, while knowing that you are already addicted to adderall... YOU'RE STUPID!! *





			
				paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> *Stop being a prick. Yes, he has a problem, but being nasty and calling him names is not going to help him. He needs to realize on his own that he needs help. We are ALL worried about him and I think it's pointless to berate him for something he obviously cannot control. *



I don't really think he was attempting to be a prick, but just trying to show Ryan how stupid he is being. I had a friend who was getting hooked on meth and I talked to him about it many times. I told him to stop it before it goes too far and stuff like that, I was just being nice. He was just ignoring everything I said. Then, I just told him the truth. I told him he was being a fucking dumbass, that he is fucking stupid for letting meth control his life, and many other things that if you heard me say them, you would call me a prick. But once I told him that, he just said, "Damn man.... You got a point."

He did stop meth for a while, but he started hanging out with the same people who got him into it, and got started on it again. But when you are worried about someone, you sometimes just have to insult them and be nasty and hope they see the point.

Clearly, Ryan is not going to listen to anyone. He knows he is doing something extremely stupid, but he just doesn't care.


----------



## Ninjetic

Never got any sleep....damn tweak. I'm unsure if I'll get any sleep tonight either. Not sure if my comedown kit will help...which kinda sucks cuz I got work tomorro at 6am...only  4 hours from now...I'd kill for some sleep right about now...but the bong shall suffice...


----------



## RyanM

stop please this mickering is not helping just don't okay seriously whisper in secret or look away with disgust but don't talk to each other like I'm not here it's bad online it's worse in real life when they do it just stop

anyway b ack to drugs

okay yesterday/night/it's 4am so yeah

yesterday morning 6:30am adderall for work
then after work at 2pm I snorted the other gram of the two grams of coke I got the day before which I am no longer going to get cuz I already had to deal with nose bleeds
then tonight I got X! yeah so I did x and it was a great night it's now 4am I'm home I took my sleeping pills and am waiting for them to work

adderall,coke,x ditch the coke uh x if adderall is low but I mean $20 a pill sounds a lot but i'm spending more on adderall daily so yeah I guess x isn't that expensive

that's all though-I'm done with my coke 'phase' unless it's free  and whenever I get a chance to get meth I'll take it and then x if adderall is low

meth is the speed I'll want but it isn't that easy to get but when people do have it I'll take it
adderall is my main drug I don't think meth will ever catch up unless it becomes just as common as adderall because here it isn't
x is just by backup drug when adderall is low and I can't get more

but then this weekend I guess they are getting shrooms which I might as well try

i'll figure out some plan but yep that's my fun night

I'll learn my lesson when I "overdose" then all the people in real life and all you online can come into my hospital room and I'll be laying with all the little tubes and All of you will get to do what will make you feel the best ever-you can walk in and say -"I told you so" and walk out-all in time since it's pretty much going to happen even I know that but who knows when each day I guess is a game if you look at it like that and I'm still winning *sighs* too much is not enough


----------



## Ninjetic

^Its all good. I say if it feels good, do it. I've done lots of coke in the past, but I only got one nosebleed  from it so far. But I quit doin coke awhile ago, just got tired of payin for the shit. Twicky twicky twicky Twacked!! I haven't done meth since friday, and the shit has still got me awake!!


----------



## Doooofus

RyanM said:
			
		

> *stop please this mickering is not helping just don't okay seriously whisper in secret or look away with disgust
> *



*Ponders*...

*Looks away in disgust*

On topic: I'm high


----------



## Synapse999

its monday.
A good day to escape to another world.

drunkish and tweakish


----------



## Ninjetic

Finally! I am feeling the tweak wear off, its a good thing. Been experimenting with meth for the past five days, and I have to say that I'm disappointed. Sure, it helped me acheive what I got it for in the first place (I needed to clean my room some kinda bad) but as far as the buzz goes, I didn't really get what I expected. I get a stronger amped feeling when I take my aderall every morning (maybe I wasn't burning/hittin it right) but whatever, I'm done fuckin with this shit. I guess it doesn't affect my like it does regular humans, thanks to my adhd and whatnot. I don't plan on doing it again (and I'm glad I only spent $40 altogether on it)  My inhuman feats of moderation and willpower are legendary, for I have now defeated 2 addictive drugs! Coke was a worthy opponent, but it was no match for my ass backward brain chemistry! Can anyone else eat a 3 course meal on coke impulsively like me, anyone? Or fall asleep right after doing an 8ball? I guess not. I never got cravings for the powder, never experienced withdrawal, and I only got one nosebleed from it (thankfully my septum is 100% intact) I don't really know what the deal is with me and uppers, I guess my hyperactivity cancels out many stimulants side effects. Time for the xanax to kick in.....Ahhh...the wonderous joys of sleep......


----------



## Synapse999

Ninjetic said:
			
		

> *Finally! I am feeling the tweak wear off, its a good thing. Been experimenting with meth for the past five days, and I have to say that I'm disappointed. Sure, it helped me acheive what I got it for in the first place (I needed to clean my room some kinda bad) but as far as the buzz goes, I didn't really get what I expected. I get a stronger amped feeling when I take my aderall every morning (maybe I wasn't burning/hittin it right) but whatever, I'm done fuckin with this shit. I guess it doesn't affect my like it does regular humans, thanks to my adhd and whatnot. I don't plan on doing it again (and I'm glad I only spent $40 altogether on it)  My inhuman feats of moderation and willpower are legendary, for I have now defeated 2 addictive drugs! Coke was a worthy opponent, but it was no match for my ass backward brain chemistry! Can anyone else eat a 3 course meal on coke impulsively like me, anyone? Or fall asleep right after doing an 8ball? I guess not. I never got cravings for the powder, never experienced withdrawal, and I only got one nosebleed from it (thankfully my septum is 100% intact) I don't really know what the deal is with me and uppers, I guess my hyperactivity cancels out many stimulants side effects. Time for the xanax to kick in.....Ahhh...the wonderous joys of sleep...... *




Actually...I can. But i'm pretty much ass-backwards when it comes to things too.


adhd does cancel out an energy/impulse effect for alot of people.
Becaues we are like that without the drug.
However, it does something. At least dexedrine.....at least..when you take it long enough.



Never enough, i don't know if i'm high or not. So in regards to this post.
I better get my bottles open and make sure i qualify ;p


----------



## GFunk02

I'm nice and high from a few grams of kratom leaf I ate.

Feels quite nice. But I'm a little nauseated. And this stuff is addicting I am starting to find out. :/


----------



## PsychedelicPixie

I took a really strong Ecstasy pill yesterday and though I'm not actually 'high' anymore, I definitely for sure feel really different, in a good way, right now. It's definitely one of the best feelings that I've ever had. I just feel totally 'happy'. ! :D!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

The only problem is that I can't get to sleep, I have this like overwhelming urge to bond with someone right now but unfortunately all of my roommates are asleep!!!! and I don't want to wake n e one up just bekuz I'm having these silly cuddle cavings. lol

It so weird because I feel like I have this deep giggling happiness in my tummy and I'm getting the butterflys like, as if I falling in love or something. 

I guess I'll just take some benzos n try to get some sleep.

love u guys! *HUGS*

Don't forget to hug n snuggle EVERYTHING that is cute n cool! hehe :D

~Pixie


----------



## paradoxcycle

mrsumone said:
			
		

> *Well many people here have tried many different ways to help him and it didnt work so dont bitch at me for saying hes stupid for what hes doing, when, IMO, he is.*



LOL, who are you, the stupid police? Like it's your responsiblity to let *EVERYONE* on BL know when they're behaving irrationally and their addictions are becoming a problem for you? Please, give me a fucking break. 8(


----------



## gugglebum

PsychedelicPixie said:
			
		

> *I took a really strong Ecstasy pill yesterday and though I'm not actually 'high' anymore, I definitely for sure feel really different, in a good way, right now. It's definitely one of the best feelings that I've ever had. I just feel totally 'happy'. ! :D!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol *
> 
> While it's not very common, sometimes given the right circumstances an afterglow can almost be as satisfying as the actual preceding high. Getting lots of sleep is the most helpful thing you can do.
> IMO, it's the smaller doses that give you the best afterglows.
> 
> *
> The only problem is that I can't get to sleep, I have this like overwhelming urge to bond with someone right now but unfortunately all of my roommates are asleep!!!! and I don't want to wake n e one up just bekuz I'm having these silly cuddle cavings. lol*
> Ooooh! Poor Pixie
> Too bad I couldn't be closer to you for your cuddle cravings
> Who knows, it might even turn into more ...
> *
> It so weird because I feel like I have this deep giggling happiness in my tummy and I'm getting the butterflys like, as if I falling in love or something.
> * I know what you mean ... this could either be explained through trace amounts of MDMA in your system or maybe you really are falling in love or something ...


----------



## Ninjetic

WooHoo!!! I got 16 hours of sleep thanks to the xanax. I'm back to my old super crazy self again. \No more twick twack....its bad mm'kay? I dare you to read Sgt. Zipperpig after a 3 day meth run, it'll blow your mind


----------



## RyanM

Klonopin 2mg uhh I took 2  so 4mg       these amounts seem so small    I might take another one now    I mean like I can go through 300mg+ adderall easily but apparently 2mg Klonopin is the strongest dose in each pill doesn't seem right I got 9 ppills iin all 9x2 is only 18mg Klonopin    how is that alolt? I don't get this whole downer world  I will have to read up more


----------



## Doooofus

Yummy yummy yummy I got drugs in ma tummy


----------



## throwitallaway

Go to erowid.org ryan and take a look at the doses for Klonopin, i've no idea what they are.


----------



## paradoxcycle

Ryan, 18mg of Klonopin is outrageously high. You should not assume adderall and clonazepam has the same dosing. Not sure if you are familiar with benzo WD but it is a real bitch and very easy to get addicted.


----------



## NeedforSpeed8

umm been up for almost 2 days, had meth last night and i think meth kinda sucks. for me its a really mellow high. today i got speed though.


----------



## Synapse999

NeedforSpeed8 said:
			
		

> *umm been up for almost 2 days, had meth last night and i think meth kinda sucks. for me its a really mellow high. today i got speed though. *




ehh meth, amphetamines..... its all called speed. ;p


i consumed large amount of dextroamphetamine earlier....i never call it speed either.


maybe no such thing!


----------



## NeedforSpeed8

lol i like the amphetamines better than the methamps

.....oh yah,still awake and going strong lol


----------



## WholeWhiteBreaD

Holy shit I'm nodding on Oxy for the 1st time!!


----------



## Ninjetic

I'm quite stoned. Bud always puts me on my ass, no matter how little I smoke. I plan on doing a bit of acid tonight, and smoking much more bud. Maybe some meth to get that damned project finished and outta the way before dawn? We'll see....in the meantime, I've got a bowl burning. Blaze one up !!


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

MDMA i  

 My friend and I each took a orange strawberry. Where having a blast running 
around dancing talking

eesh Im happy


----------



## Ninjetic

Strawberry's are now orange? What an age we live in!!! I'm so wasted right now, weed seems to overpower my every move. The acid hasn't kicked in yet (might not even be good, I've had it for a few weeks) but time will reveal all. I'm freakin out cuz my fingers are twitchin before my eyes and the music is messin with my head......


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Sounds like the acid _IS_ kicking in...

Bwa bwa bwa dowing.


----------



## Ninjetic

It has kicked in, to my suprise. But not too far...
Hilarious post Red hAzE, it made me laugh (right when the acid kicked in) so its a given I guess. Peace


----------



## HobbyIsBowling

yeah


----------



## Ninjetic

Well that was...interesting. That acid either wasn't very strong, or I've gained a tolerance, becuase it didn't last more than an hour. Whatever, I still got weed and a dozen other things to kill the night away


----------



## gher

I just smoked half a J, and my pop is in this room. I don't think it's a good idea to stay up much longer...


----------



## gugglebum

Ninjetic said:
			
		

> *Well that was...interesting. That acid either wasn't very strong, or I've gained a tolerance, becuase it didn't last more than an hour. Whatever, I still got weed and a dozen other things to kill the night away *



Acid? One hour?

WTF? 
That can't have been acid...


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Yeah doesnt sounds like acid if you ask me.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

B-A-K-E-D


----------



## Ultrapsyber

Well last night I shared some of my MDMA powder with my mate while we watched a fireworks show... and I was crusing beautifully for most of the night... when I got home my bed was like a warm little caccoon...

I'm still feeling a little floaty... n I just gobbled down a small piece of my lovely special chocolate that contains a special kind of fungus inside it


----------



## throwitallaway

Some cider,buckfast tonic wine, pollen,soapbar and ecstacy.


----------



## TrickyGirl

*.............*

I am on a various amounts of  all different types of pills this evening and I am very itchy at the moment but thats a good thing so yeah for me....wish I had some speed though but o well pills will have to do for now.....I am feeling quite pleasent at this very moment so I am gonna go with the flow and try to find something to occupie my time with because really thats all we have is time all we have to do is find something to do with the time we have however short or long that time maybe anyways I am sure I will post again laterz as I will be taking various other more pills so until then laterz....


----------



## qwe

^gotta love opiates


----------



## Ultrapsyber

...been trippin on that shroom chocolate for a couple hours... not intensely but just enough to get those funny head tingles and tummy flutters... watery patterns catching my eye every so often 

Mmmm I'm so hungry... everytime I come back into this room I think I smell brown rice just been cooked... with a dab of butter & sprinking of rock salt and cracked pepper... LOL  ...so guess what I'm gonna go and make right now :D


----------



## czechmafia

ok yoooo sup?? im so drunk right now 

drinkin isnt bad i wish i could do some e and hug ppl but if i have to come down again ill kill myself ya im too depressed to do e...alcohol isnt bad its a classic....peace


----------



## TrickyGirl

*..........*

I am so fucked for last hour or so I dunno how long its been I have been trying to pierce my navel and since I couldnt find my piercing needle I have been trying to pierce it with various sharp obects well of course it all went badlly and now I am really sore and bleeding a bit I hope this shit doesnt scare I will however buy another piercing needle and correct the situation but for now I am in pain and also fucked so I am gonna take some pills and go to sleep fuck that was dumb of me but eah what can I do about it now anyways laterz....


----------



## HobbyIsBowling

^^^

It happens, don't even worry about it.


----------



## psychetool

pbr and chronic does a body right...


----------



## TrickyGirl

*..........*

I took a bunch of pills and am feeling much better so it is off to bed for me at least for a little while never can tell thanks Hobby Is Bowling I was feeling kinda down about that shit but now I hope everything will turn out better when I get back up until then laters much luv yall......


----------



## yucatanboy

lots of booze and mj, blue lotus and paranoia to top it off.  Fun stuff, but the circumstances aren't all that good.  I had to carry a girl up the stairs because she was falling over and not responding to stimuli.  We managed to get her to her room, and she seemed to get better, then decided to go to sleep.  A similar thing has happened to me before, so   i wasn't totally scared, but now i am still running on the endorphins from seeing her fall over.  Scary.

But, i am still high and happy, and i think i will watch some cartoons before going to bed.


----------



## Ninjetic

Just took a teaspoon of Morphine sulfate (immediate release) oral solution, and I'm slowly nodding........I gotta stub out this joint before I fall over!!!


----------



## TrickyGirl

*...........*

Ive been smoking some kill taking a bunch aof xannies and somas Im outta everything else but hopefully not for long .........Im am pretty damn killed out if that makes sense listening to some TRICKY......


----------



## TrickyGirl

*...........*

Oh yeah if ya havent listened to Tricky's Black steel song give it a go its aight....oldy but goodie but yeah Im high as hell right now...


----------



## Ninjetic

Nodded off for around an hour.....Goddamn that feels way too good...its like being wrapped in the world's softest blanket on the worlds comfiest couch....I gotta hide this shit from myself so I don't get hooked and waste it all.


----------



## TrickyGirl

*........*

I am so fucked up just popped  A bunch of pills and smoked alot of kill I can bearly see and am stumbling N JUST PLAIN fucked up I cant tt=ype no longer takes too long to correct everything every 2 seconds so byr for now laters I shall return lol well at least I know I will be bye....:D    8(


----------



## Ninjetic

I keep waking up in odd places around my house....I tried walkin to the kitchen, but the morphine is still goin strong so I keep gettin dizzy while I walk. Its so fuzzy, and everything feels like a dream. I woke up on the floor in front of the fridge, with the fridge door wide open in front of me......This shit is fun for rainy days like this one! Good thing I'm savin the rest, cuz I'm gonna need it for those gloomy days when I'm stuck in the house while storms be a brewin'. Morphine and pot go great together. I was talkin to slaanesh earlier at the dinner table, He is the god of pleasure and decadence. He's also the magical being who gave me my bottle of liquid morphine apparently. We chatted about the most magnificient things, like the color of time expansion and the concept of mdma chemical transferance to multiple users (think about it, multiple rolls from one pill!!) I am majorly fucked up at the moment, I wanna stay awake but I keep noddin (Methinks I should bust out the twicktwax) I'm tempted by the powers of chaos....


----------



## Ninjetic

Goood god! Writing/typing is gettin hard atm....what sucks is I'm workin on a project thats due tomorrow...I hope its not sloppy from my morphine experimentation..I think I will use some twak now, otherwise I'm not gonna get any of this shit done decent. I'm only gonna use it in dire study situations like this from now on (wonder how long that'll last) My eys are like needles...pinpoint perception of bodom, child of yggdrasine, god of dementia, bring me the one I desire, Slaanesh! bring forth the girl whom shakes my soul with her very presence, the girl known as maltea retria, Ia Ia cthulu fatagn! May you all live for a thousand more years, so that we may rejoice in our drug induced states forever!

(edit- fixed typos)


----------



## Vaya

*^^^^^*

Absolutely hilarious. I must sample some of this liquid Morphine...


----------



## dabb

Very nicely stoned, didn't think i'd be able to smoke for a while but what do you know......


----------



## Ninjetic

Sheeeottt!!! I wrote that gobbledy gook? I'm gonna edit it so its more readable. Well its another rainy day, maybe I should bust out the morphine? I'm gonna go smoke a bowl and think about it.


----------



## shags2dope78

Pretty damn high. Smoked out of a badass water bong and damn it fucked my world up.


----------



## throwitallaway

Ninjetic, you know your going to take some morphine once you smoke a bowl.

I'm stoned.


----------



## TrickyGirl

*..........*

I am high as fuck right now I hope my frebreeze scent stories is covering up the smell good enough took a bunch of pillz as well so gotta great high going right now feeling awesome....I keep missing calls from people cause I dont realise that the phone is ringing lol fuck it if they wanna talk to me bad enough they will call back later anways fuck laterz.....


----------



## throwitallaway

Always happen me...miss the phone calls.


----------



## Ninjetic

Way ahead of ya, throwitallaway. I took 2 tsp morphine sulfate, after I smoked some kb. Its supposedly instantaneous (as the packaging reads) lets see if its true....Blazed, but not truly blasted...yet


----------



## throwitallaway

See, i told you. 

Druggy.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I'm high.


----------



## Ninjetic

*Instantaneousness*

Ahhhhhh.......and it begins It may be dreary and cold as hell outside, but I'm warm and toasty at the moment. I'm wrapped in a blanket, and the morphine feels like a blanket within the blanket. My room is a giant couch, no matter where I walk it feels like silk under my feet. I'm gonna try writing a song while I'm on this stuff, and I'm gonna try playin me bass too.

Now, time for some eclectic myriad palidromes! I find the magic uneasy and perplexing. Slaanesh has granted me the skill to illustrate my dreams and create the most dischordant cacaphony through my voice (I'm a musician and an artist) Crimson flame, call my name. The obscene pagoda of listar, temple of slaanesh, tempts me with its wonderous pleasures. The maidens caress my skin as they send me into the throes of ecstacy, I am finally at peace. I have found where I belong, this temple is my sanctuary from which I rule the countryside. I have traveled through the 9 hells and back in search of this temple, where I am treated like a king. My spiritual armor glows incessantly in the pale moonlight, shining like a beacon for lost souls. My cult grows with each passing day, adding new prospects by the thousands. Praise be to the mighty drug god slaanesh, for he has bestowed his generosity on me for a great many deeds I have done for in his name. Peace be with you brothers and sisters, for now is the hour of our extended dopamine rush, may it grant you the orgasmic delight you seek! In the name of slaanesh we do blaze, may it bring on the stone of ages.


----------



## Ninjetic

^^Twick twak!! And beautiful twak at that Startin to nod bigtime....whoa, annnnd there it goes.....


----------



## JV

high folks.


----------



## Ninjetic

Nodding is a strange experience. Its like watching yourself fall asleep before your own eyes. Blunts are for blazing, so I shall blaze yet again!


----------



## RyanM

I have  been doing a lot of X I like it way better than adderall uhh I had um blue triangles *did I even spell that right?* I had supermans and uh red apples I'm trying to find the "ravers" pills

I did shrooms too recently which I liked

um a 4 day binge fest on adderall,x,shrooms yep

hmm we are going to try to find good acid or more x or shrooms

basically I like x the best,everyyyday and shrooms were great too ah finally real drugs I would ditch adderall daily for x daily but I want alll of them too bad meth isn't common here

right now I think  adderall 3 days a week probably cutting down to 300mg-3 days a week then x-the other 4 days don't really care about a little 'plan' just drugs every day


----------



## Ninjetic

Doing x continuously like that will make the fun wear off fast. Its best to do it around once a month, but its your call. Do what ya want, have fun with the stuff while the effects last, cuz your eventually gonna fry your seratonin receptors by doing x 4 times a week. Burn them receptors, boyo!!


----------



## syymphonatic

i smoked a bowl.
it was awesome.

ive been fried all day..


----------



## TrickyGirl

*...........*

I am sooooo fucked up I am fina smoke sum more and take some more pillz and just get shizzayed like that fudge monkey the bukket bong will get ya when weed mixed with sally and various other stuff anywho who else is killed till the gills in here????


----------



## gher

Ryan: Good to see you're getting off the adderall but take it easy with ecstasy and mushrooms. I knew you'd like them better but I'm sure you know about losing the magic on ecstasy. I've never done mushrooms but I can't handle more than one aacid trip a month and even that may be cutting it close. I imagine it's a similar story with mushrooms. These drugs that you're dealing with demand respect or they'll kick you in the ass.


----------



## Ninjetic

Ryan has shown signs of improvement. He's slowly lowering his doses of aderall, along with lessening his frequency of weekly use by trying other drugs. Psychedelics always help in this kinda situation. Hope what I said makes sense! As I am too fucked up right now to comprehend (oxycontin is wonderful)


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Improvement?!  You're on crack.

He's going deeper.


----------



## Ninjetic

Not crack, oxycontin! I'm making as much sense as a cantonese derilect.......


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

It's a figure of speach.


----------



## TrickyGirl

*.................*

okay I am fucked ow I cant tytoe funa lay oiuytfir awghehuke


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

SHOW YOUR TITS!


----------



## psychetool

thought u said you stopped doing twack crack0rhead, knew I should lock my shit up with you on the prowl in my state. Wu-TANG!!!

drunk as shizzzz by th eway


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Red light green light, red light, no cop, no stop, gimmie gimmie gimme.


----------



## Ninjetic

Goddamn morphine!!! It ended up making me puke twice after breakfast this morning  How did I forget that opiates make me so nauseous? Fuck morphine, if thats what it does the morning after, then I'm puttin it down for good.Junkie pukes suck, its like one swift blast that even goes through your nose, so you smell that nasty stench all day....guhk....No more....I guess thats one way to kick a habit


----------



## throwitallaway

Smoked a few spliffs, feeling nice. :D


----------



## gugglebum

Getting better? Ryan? Are you kidding?

Does doing ecstasy 4 times a week sound like getting better to you? Do you think him having found methamphetamine locally is going to help him improve more?

You must be kidding ...


----------



## throwitallaway

He's just getting deeper into more drugs and to be using ecstacy 4 times a week is just stupid, your head is going to be fucked after a while. 

I'm no one to be criticising people though, take whatever drugs you want.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

he is going to die


----------



## TrickyGirl

*..........*

I am so high right now I could put my whole body through a brick wall and not feel it so there ya go fuck off.....


----------



## Sparker

your mothers go a penis...


----------



## throwitallaway

Oh yea, i ate some hash.


----------



## shags2dope78

Smoked a blunt just to myself a few minutes ago. Damn, I am feeling pretty good.


----------



## Powder Keg

*(nt)*


----------



## TrickyGirl

*.........*

I keep dozing off and people keep telling me I need to get this and that shit done and Im like fuck it Im fucked up laterz but Im been putting things off for a little while since I left for about week and didnt come back and havent done shit that I was supposed to do since geeze well fuck the shit will get done when I get some more of my goodies....


----------



## HobbyIsBowling

^^^

Haha my girl!  Sounds like we really could have hung out back in my 'crazy days'  

Well I haven't touched any opiates(or anything except weed for that matter) in a dammnnnnnn long time.  Today I was offered some tramadol and couldn't refuse, so hopefully my no-tolerance ass will catch a nice buzz!   

AHAHAHAHA my yearly buzz, this is going to be fun!


----------



## tunedOut

mmm pirecetam unmeasured amouts of 2c-i(very to sorry to hear about reported case about 2c-e, that there ignorence and excessiveness got to them the worst way possible) and some low quality herb.
Feeling like im prospering, serperating, regulating, controlling and limiting the changes in my life.


----------



## TrickyGirl

*........*

Shit I am so high I am gonna lay down fro awhile hopefully I will get some uppers tommorrow until then later dayz....


----------



## gher

I've just about sunk one Carlton Cold and I'll probably go for another one. It's been one of those days at work. 

edit: Sadly for our dear friend Ryan, if he wanted our help he'd ask for it. Really what he's doing is none of our business, I just hope the mushies kick his ass like I said it would and he learns his lesson and goes into rehab or cuts down or something.


----------



## TrickyGirl

*........*

Im fucked I can bearly see to type and shit I have got to find a ciggerate and I dont even smoke but I need one now badlly till then laterz....


----------



## warbot

I ate 50 milligrms of hydros and im about to puke.....must pack my bowl but soooo hard.weee...


----------



## TrickyGirl

*...........*

I just got up from my stupper and I crushed up a bunch of pills still no uppers for me today Im sad maybe tommorrow hopefully smoking some kill and puffing on some ciggy's finally.....


----------



## rhythmdaddy

few bong hits into the evening......


----------



## TrickyGirl

*.........*

^^^^^^Oh Yeah Fina Hit the Bong Hellz Yeah^^^^^^


----------



## throwitallaway

Haven't been stoned today at all for the first time in ...fuck i dunno how long.... but i actually like it.


----------



## Powder Keg

In regards to RyanM (and all BLers who over-indulge on drugs from time to time) I think everyone should just let them enjoy their binging.  They didn't come to BL to be lectured, and your words aren't going to stop them.

I understand why a lot of you get concerned, but it's best to just let people do their own thing.  I used to abuse drugs from a young age (as have a lot of us) and I found that I _needed_ to experience those good and bad times of my life to eventually learn, and move on in my life.  In most cases, the best cure for addiction is time.  

For now, just enjoy the drugs.  Have fun while you're young!


----------



## TrickyGirl

*...........*

I am fucked up right now and not a great fucked up a pissed off fucked up ya know cause I know it was my last of my stash for a day or so so I wanna kick someones ass or something fuck it all to hell man damn.....


----------



## paradoxcycle

Powder Keg said:
			
		

> *In regards to RyanM (and all BLers who over-indulge on drugs from time to time) I think everyone should just let them enjoy their binging.  They didn't come to BL to be lectured, and your words aren't going to stop them. *




Yeah I agree, but every asshole on here thinks Ryan's problem is their personal problem and feels the need to open their own big, drug-addled mouths. 8(


----------



## throwitallaway

Powder Keg said:
			
		

> *In regards to RyanM (and all BLers who over-indulge on drugs from time to time) I think everyone should just let them enjoy their binging.  They didn't come to BL to be lectured, and your words aren't going to stop them.
> 
> I understand why a lot of you get concerned, but it's best to just let people do their own thing.  I used to abuse drugs from a young age (as have a lot of us) and I found that I needed to experience those good and bad times of my life to eventually learn, and move on in my life.  In most cases, the best cure for addiction is time.
> 
> For now, just enjoy the drugs.  Have fun while you're young! *



I hear what your saying, everyone has their own problems in different ways.


----------



## TrickyGirl

*...........*

I am fucked up right now just finished piercing my eyebrow didnt feel a thing lol I am bored as fuck if I had a needle I would pierce some more but I dont o well that will have to wait till the fuck it all feelin real nice right nowlol laterz yall....%)


----------



## shags2dope78

Damn, ever since 10:00 a.m., I have been eating Klonopins and Xanax bars while smoking weed and drinking a few beers. And now, my friend and me are going to throw back some Valiums and smoke all the weed we can handle. Damn, I'm already fucked up.


----------



## throwitallaway

Oh how i can't wait for tomorrow...eating hash, getting a big bottle of vodka, smoke some more and then get some E later that night.. :D


----------



## dbighead2

damn dude hook me up with some of those benzo's :D


----------



## dbighead2

yeah man, after a very long break, I'll finally be back in action tomorrow night, wish me luck


----------



## throwitallaway

Good luck, how many you planning to drop or are you just like me and go out and see how many will end up going down your neck?


----------



## hanky8r

RyanM said:
			
		

> *I have  been doing a lot of X I like it way better than adderall uhh I had um blue triangles *did I even spell that right?* I had supermans and uh red apples I'm trying to find the "ravers" pills
> 
> I did shrooms too recently which I liked
> 
> um a 4 day binge fest on adderall,x,shrooms yep
> 
> hmm we are going to try to find good acid or more x or shrooms
> 
> basically I like x the best,everyyyday and shrooms were great too ah finally real drugs I would ditch adderall daily for x daily but I want alll of them too bad meth isn't common here
> 
> right now I think  adderall 3 days a week probably cutting down to 300mg-3 days a week then x-the other 4 days don't really care about a little 'plan' just drugs every day *



When you post, you don't have to ummmm, post ummm, when your thinking.  I'm suprised, you manage to raise my perception of your ignorance and stupidity everytime you post.

But congragulations on not killing yourself, I really thought when you did Meth you would be gone.  You've got a problem, and being a harm-reduction forum, I think I have the right to point that out.  Your a dumbass.


----------



## psychetool

Screw that, if I see someone with a real problem I will call them on it if I think it could have any effect. Sort of like those anti-drug commercials where you see the kid just watching his friend laying in the road waiting for the truck to hit him. I agree with the sentiment but not with the whole anti-drug approach, many people can handle drugs just fine but when you can obviously see that someone is getting into deep shit it's your responsibility as a good person to step in and let them know you don't approve.

People will do what they do, but that doesn't mean you should just ignore it and not say anything thereby letting them slip even deeper into the pit of addiction/death/prison ect....


----------



## Gia Powers

feeling pretty decent!  4 vicodins, 1 xanax, 2 soma's, 1 neurontin, beer and the kind chronic.

time to enjoy being mindless


----------



## qwe

trickygirl you have been posting the same msg reworded since page 33 (all without punctuation) at least a few times a day (are half your posts in this thread?)

ps you also have 420 posts, which is cool, try not to post anything for a while

nevermind.. you're obviously going to post another im so fucked post without any punctuation within a few hours 

no offense, i just think its funny


----------



## Vaya

Chased some Opium, listening to Sanjay Mishra and Jerry Garcia in tandem.  Contemplation... Contemplation.
Goodnight, all.


----------



## HobbyIsBowling

i asurt got back form the bars, im drunk as fuck


----------



## TrickyGirl

*........*

Aw yall 421 now found some bud I hid teehee I am high and my post are so not the same post re fuckin worded they are worded all worded kool like shizzay so fuck it all to hell man yall know Ill be back sooner or later probally tommorrow when I reup my stash laterz yallz.....


----------



## TrickyGirl

*.........*

found some drugs this life is not meant to be lived and that is why we are all so fucking screwed up I know this is not a breakthrough but damn I need more drugz....everything is spining around like bye laterz....


----------



## TrickyGirl

*.........*

Okay dont say it I realize I am fucked up most of the time and post here probally too much but you read the post so fuck you okay......
What does that say about you????


----------



## chrisisparanoid

.....


----------



## yucatanboy

Well shit, its 5:20 in the morning... i am drunk and high, and i have class at 9am... wheeee fuck!  .  I did coke for the first time tonight when i was drunk... its ok, keeps me up, i think i am not gonna be able to take a nap between now and class.  I don't think i will do it again for a while, unless i am drunk and high... we'll see.  Anyways, I am still high even though its been hours.  I am gonna play games and watch tv until i go to class, maybe make myself some epherda+damiana+yerba mate tea so i can be energized and sober for class


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Wow, what a night...


----------



## Tiesto

im pretty high rite now after smokin a nice j


----------



## Khadijah

High thinkin about what im about to do..word mines the 1000th post on this shit yea bitches.


----------



## Ninjetic

I'm drunk off my ass. Its a rare occasion, as I don't drink very often. Vodka is great


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I'm fucking opiated as a mutha fucka, and had a little beer to top it off.  Feelin' _fine_.


----------



## throwitallaway

Feeling cracked out from last night, stoned as well but it's wearing off...supply dry.


----------



## Salvia Smoker

God. I hate when people brag about their highs or drunkness. IM SOOOOO DRUNKKK WAHHHHHHH HEHEHEHE WOOOOOOO. 

That + me on high doses of oxycodone dont mix.


----------



## qwe

im listening to Steve Reichs music on pot
soon to be played:  snoop dog and bjork and european music videos
time to took to type this:  much longer than normal...
weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..d


----------



## qwe

holy shit
Steve Reich -- Piano Phase FUCKS YOU UP


----------



## RyanM

way way way better than adderall the two mix fine buuut I don't know about e at work but adderall works grr I don't even know but 1 pill of e is way great strong but one of these days I have to see what 2 pills is like

it's kind of sad that I didn't get to have one of those great awesome 'first time doing e' moments it's too bad

I can't wait to friday cuz then I get paid again and then I can enjoy x for atleast 5 days cuz that's only a $20 habit and 1 still works great since I just started and thinking about this

x is a lot easier to support than trying to support a wasteful 300mg+ daily adderall habit cuz of all the prescriptions running out on me in 4 days and trying to find more and more people with prescriptions ARGH yep yep

I kind of feel like "sigh of relief" cuz when I get paid I'm not going to be dealing with the 24/7 search of adderall and instead boom 1 e a day it's so easy

wow it looks like my 2 year little romance with adderall is coming to an end not really but I don't know a 300mg+ coast is not exactly easy and adderall is more if you think about it cuz 300mg is $20 a day but 300mg isn't really that great and the whole problem with everyone's prescription running out and when you can easily brush off 500mg and sit in the middle waiting woah I just realized that I go through 10 pills or more a day of adderall I never thought of that because I just empty the capsules crush and make a parachute or just eat the tablets when I get those wow pretty bad if you think about it but you don't think it's simple-hand to mouth-swallow-there's no thinking involved at all but it's way to hard to explain

1 x a day this is going to be so easy compared to dealing with all this adderall stuff wow no more mg or always on the 24/7 search woah crazyness

a 2 year romance from 20mg/day to 300mg+/day or 500mg in a day or  what was it? 990mg in 3 days 700mg in a bit over 24 hours like 30 ah yeah I remember that night 
so 20mg 200mg  30mg 300mg 40mg 400mg you have no idea how adding another zero changed so muchh thinking way back in my 20-40mg days when things were all too great to comparing the 20mg-40mg days to the 200mg-400mg days you have no idea how that zero changed everything
alll the days when it was just adderall and I

suddenly I'm just going to end it,oh wait I will have e,but suddenly I can ditch adderall and just brush it off like  a random recreational user,something seems kind of fishy,well not really,okay yeah sorry I came back to my senses,duhh x is way way way better I like it wayy better 1 pill instead of 15 pills and wow,of course I can easily brush off adderall for x

it's weird I kind of did it all backwards like x and meth are a 'replacement' for adderall when I don't have adderall
usually it's adderall cuz no x or meth

ah greatness I broke free of my adderall abuse habit hm yes I am pretending it's friday and I'm already in the future and basically I'm so out of touch with reality like my life is a fairytale like that one song "you got your head in the clouds and your world is up side down"  except in a good way.

uh basically I just forgot arghhhh my whole entire point *throws things* I can't deal except I know I had a main point and I was so close to getting to that main point and now I don't even know what I am even talking about or what I even typed grrr this is causing way too much stress

I can't deal with this right now,uh take care,see you later,keep in touch,all the great good-bye sayings that I can't think of  right now- I'll stay in touch or stay in touch or we'll stay in touch something good bye saying with touch in it,I will miss you,have fun see you later peace,peace,bye,get well soon,hope you feel better,talk to you later


----------



## throwitallaway

Good to see you getting off adderal, you really were taking alot of it judging by your posts.

But X once a day for 5 days a week is going to eventually fuck you up. Believe me.


----------



## RyanM

what?I'm not off adderall.what in the world.who said I was off adderall? NOO I meant  I would AM AM I AM going to stop adderall on friday when I get paid but until friday everything is still normal but then starting friday it's just going to be 1 x a day and no more adderall

basically I'm just starting my life over fresh new
here is how I would compare it,since I compare everything to adderall this is how it would be my example

it's kind of like how I started with adderall with 20mg my first time then a couple weeks later 20mg again   then I met 'connection' or just people who were selling but not that I was looking 
then 20mg/day

so basically I'm starting my life over,new,with 1 x a day,because everything is new and bright and yeah

basically adderall is old nothing will ever be the same 90mg or 400mg it's all the same well it all changed now it's all the same

I'm still going to do adderall and stuff geez it's not like we are never going to hang out or it's not like I'm never going to see you again

adderall is the reason for all of this,that's the seed,the speed,my prescription speed,that started

now it's just growing over to x and meth and shrooms were fun I need to do shrooms again

any way of course I'll do 300mg adderall but maybe just not daily

basically I'm going to be reborn and start again
instead of 20mg a day
it's 1 x a day

see I pushed the limits with adderall I still need more
it's just so usual so common  I need something new better stronger

20mg-500mg-700mg-900mg I drifted through
1 x a day hopefully tolerence won't build,

I don't know when but then I will want to do 2 x

I jumped trains let's see how far this train will take me-1 example
I pushed the limits with adderall let's see how far I can get up to this time around- another example

2 e 3 e 4 e I'm brushing this off like it's adderall- example

ah so much fun this is all a game I better not end up like 'boy dies from taking 10 pills of e" =example

I'm going to extremes and there's nothing in between = example 

I'm trading my 300mg+day habit for 1 e a day -example+the main point

I like x better way better and it's way stronger and easier to get and find than adderall= main point-add on-p.s.addon- uhhI'll be back sunday. next sunday. or some day to update on my 'New Healthy Living Plan'


----------



## Khadijah

Salvia Smoker said:
			
		

> *God. I hate when people brag about their highs or drunkness. IM SOOOOO DRUNKKK WAHHHHHHH HEHEHEHE WOOOOOOO. *



Dawg thats the point of this threadd.

but i hear ya about the oxy....i be like, "everybody, shut the fuCk uP. get down nobodys gonna get hurt. as long as yall keep yo damn mouthes shut that is. im high bitches!"

who says opiates makes you antisocial?


----------



## dbighead2

now I see why they call it the super BOWL

I am high as FUCK 

p.s. Paul Mccartney kicks ass!


----------



## c0ma wh1te

^ ^ ^ Hahaha I'm watching that shit too, man. 

Smacked out as all hell though, and that pink shirt he's wearing is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Vaya

Tequila, motherfuckers.

Whatever! Next year, we will win the title. We wont be underdogs anymore. Go Eagles.

Where's my next drink.... 8(


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I'm noddin' hardcore right now.

20mg oxycodone, snorted.
40oz Olde English "800"

Feelin' fine...


----------



## Ninjetic

Patriots won!!! I'm drunk, stoned, and the dog just ran off with my couch....lumper


----------



## qwe

^you gave way?


----------



## Ninjetic

Nah, my gf gave me the ok on smoking. All other drugs are outta the question though. Weed was the only thing I stuck with anyway, so I guess everybody wins.


----------



## DemonMilitia

-=ReD-hAzE=- you are a dirty bastard

7:12 getting ready for class and drinking a mild screwdriver.


----------



## DemonMilitia

ok, ok maybe two


----------



## gugglebum

Ecstasy.

Every.

Day.

Say goodbye to any mental health you might have had (years ago)
Why don't you just smoke some fucking pot?

You're killing yourself, Ryan. And I don't even know why we should care, but we do.


----------



## DemonMilitia

3 was at like 10:30


----------



## throwitallaway

Smoked some pipes,waterfalls and joints.


----------



## shags2dope78

Smoked out of my new bong. Damn, I love this thing and the funny thing is, the guy who traded me the bong for weed is a dumbass. I only had to give him a dime for it and I was expecting to give him a shitload more. No complaints.


----------



## throwitallaway

I got a new pipe today, gonna test it again.


----------



## mrsumone

shags2dope78 said:
			
		

> *the guy who traded me the bong for weed is a dumbass.  *



Its like trading the car for gas.


----------



## JV

im high right now.  didnt even smoke that much, cause i didnt want to get that high, but sure enough i am pretty damn high.  only half a bowl (and the bowl on my pipe is not that big).  i should be studying.  i have a midterm in economics, which is gonna be hard as fuck.  i need to get to that...


----------



## QLineHookups

I was planning on going for a few weeks without weed since I have no money. But, I went outside my dorm for a cigarette only to have a friend walk out and smoke me out. 

Life is good


----------



## Riot Grrrl

So anyway, i findsihed off 1/2 bottle of blakc douglas
Fuck i hate it. Johniie much better
theres alot of stuff i wanna say to alot of people,. but theres 2 rteasons wjhy  i won't sayu it

1. I couldn't be arsed

2. I know i'll regtret it and fuck a friend ship up

So i sit in silence. Not saying anything.  HAve i said too much already?
I'll read this tomorrow and judge them
but for now
over and out


----------



## gr4nt

seriously just smoked 6 bowls in a homemade water bong....so high...feels good to be blowed for a change...


----------



## shags2dope78

shags2dope78 said:
			
		

> * the guy who traded me the bong for weed is a dumbass. *





			
				mrsumone said:
			
		

> *Its like trading the car for gas. *



LMAO! Damn, I wish I could of used that in my post.

I'm feeling pretty good off some Xanaxs and a little bit of weed. I ate a few Xanaxs at school which was a mistake because I was totally lost in class, lol. Oh well, you live and learn.


----------



## Edvard Munch

High Ramblings:

I.

Contrary to popular thinking, I believe human behavior (if this idea was constructed in a purely scientific methodology) would be the dependent variable to the universe (or your physical outside world) which is the independent variable, because human behavior is the response that can be measured while "the outside world" is the manipulation.  The mother of all goofs, right?  Logic forming:  If this variable, and this variable and this variable have been all changed, you will be the product of that change, and would have been changed if that variable is manipulated.  The only human behavior which cannot be changed through outside sources is genetics, which takes accounts of previous characteristics both physical and behavioral (this is still under debate) but still neccessarily a outside sources regarding the passing of the genes.  The problem is, when understanding the world around us, including people, things, animals is that we don't know where to begin sorting all the variables about, but merely into scientific classes, to which human behavior is most erradicate for this model.  It's actually a huge process of deductive reasoning all the way back to the meaning of life; to understand the meaning of life is to understand who are you, where are you, what is a question, how do I think about questions, and adding up a to a sum amount which describes your dependent variable (the effect outside influences have on you).

II.

Today, in such a varied culture in interpreting The True, The Good, and The Beautiful we have become different forces of different tribes, but the new advancements of communications, the internet being a huge factor, have further condensed the culture gap in beliefs and values.  Consider this:  Tribal customs (of all human who do not have communications with the outside world, usually nomads and warriars whom do not know of Western Civilization) usually places an emphasis on polytheism as opposed to larger cultures such as Afghanistan and America who only believe in one God.  This shared knowledge that you're going to be saved by hairy ass celebraties like Jesus can provide the foundation for a peaceful society instead of madmen who know of little order and tend to be more chaotic and violent in nature, like tribes who embrace different Gods for different elements and will too, soon, convert to Monotheism if they fear disorder of their culture enough.

III.  

(Finally!)  Considering each mass has it's own gravity, even atoms, being as small as they are, I'm beginning to apply this to concepts regarding the production of energy and time distortion.  The only reasons why inanimate objects can remain inanimate is because they produce zero energy (or extreme little, and undetectable by human devices) and energy is the counter-part to the perception of time therefore has no time perception.  The less energy, the more infinite it becomes.  However, I cannot put an exact definition of "energy" other then it coming in the form of gravity because energy has to fight against gravity to gain time perception, therebye equalling energy.  

III. (III./part II.)

Holy shit!!!  This is all going back to Einsteins Theory of Relativity!     "One of Einstein's great insights was to realize that matter and energy are really different forms of the same thing. Matter can be turned into energy, and energy into matter."  Hmmm  ... for every matter there is an anti-matter which annihilates it, producing a small nuclear explosion called nuclear fission.  The combined mass of our body is costantly creating the energy for which we can percieve time because time is the continuation of energy.  One second to a human being can be comparable to three minutes to a fly, or one second can be interpreted as 0.034 seconds to a whale, but it also depends on how this energy that individual nuclear fission is creating to what areas of energy, whether it be physical, developmental, mental, (the killing of brain cells is associated with time lapse), etc. and this time perception must equal out the same BECAUSE TIME NEEDS TO BE HOMEOSTATIC TO IT'S OUTLYING CONSUMPTION OF ENERGY!!!  HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!  



PRAISE THE ALLAH, MOTHA FUCKERS!!!  PRAISE THE ALLAH!!!


----------



## DemonMilitia

Wow, is this the most elaborate soo high post we have? Dont count Ryan even if one of his are longer.

High on hydrocodone for the first time in waaaaaaay too long (about a week I think)

ahhhhh, the warmth.


----------



## WholeWhiteBreaD

Ahhh....learning to appreciate the Opiate high.


----------



## DemonMilitia

^^

Glad to hear it man. Oxy's finally giving you what you were looking for?


----------



## shags2dope78

Feeling damn good off some Xanaxs and Valiums. Right after school, we blazed a fat joint and I feel so damn good.


----------



## Pingu

i looekd for this thread to find it.


----------



## blahblahblah

I am only able to keep one eye open, damn droopy eyelids...  blah


----------



## qwe

rollin rollin rollin
ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!
i feel so oooo great!!!
its so terrible how its illegal

it makes you honest and empathetic and understand that everyone are people just like you, and have feelings and reason etc, not just characters you ahve to interact with

normally i have social anxiety, completely gone on E
i am confident, feel part of the group
about to blast myself away with some headphones/music
i love you all!


----------



## Dave

Edvard- Just to clarify, fission is not a matter/antimatter reaction, but rather a really heavy nucleus splitting into two smaller nuclei. Fission produces alpha, gamma and beta radiation, whereas a matter/antimatter annihilation would produce nothing but a bunch of high energy light (ie. gamma radiation). While some of the "mass" of the nucleus is converted to energy, this "mass" is simply the energy required to keep the positively charged protons in a closely confined space. This is also called the mass defect, where the measured mass of a nucleus is significantly different from the sum total of the masses of its constituent particles.

Oh, and I've just dosed the last of my GHB, so I'm feeling mellow and thoughtful. Mmmmmmmmmm... It will be months before I can find any more too, so I'm going to enjoy this.


----------



## DemonMilitia

50 mg's of hydrocodone does a body good. Or at least mine, anyway.

Time for a nice bowl and kickin back to hopefully nod out a little.


----------



## QLineHookups

I've only smoked about .2 over the past 5 days and my friends just came up and surprised me with a blunt of haze.


----------



## johnnyb420

two big ass spliffs of the nor cal chronic two sierra nevada big foot ales three oc 80mg's and two xanax bars have to say this as good as i have felt in quite a while  

thinking about one more 80 and another spliff don't have to work for the next couple days so what the heck right? girl friend will be home in an hour so i should wait for her too catch up or she wont be able to at this rate i will nodding out when she gets here and she hates that understandingly


----------



## Ninjetic

Stoned, drunk, and spun. I'm ready to burn the midnight oil Might do other stuff throughout the night if I feel like it....


----------



## PeeWeeHerman

i'm so stoned right now that i just tried to plug my deodorant into my ipod charger...
good night


----------



## Ninjetic

Well, it seems I won't be getting any work done tonight! Whatever, I can always do it tomorrow......So fucked up right now it looks like the ceiling is falling.....I think I'm done for the night (right after I pop these oxy's)


----------



## James "007" Bong

> I was planning on going for a few weeks without weed since I have no money. But, I went outside my dorm for a cigarette only to have a friend walk out and smoke me out.
> 
> Life is good


that's good shit man... i always pack a bowl for the homies :D life is indeed very good.... 2 blue pirahnas, spaced apart 1 hr, bout 3 1/2 hrs ago and the other 2 1/2 hrs ago  anyway, off to smoke a bowl and calm down my dentures :D


----------



## James "007" Bong

still rollin' balls.. just checking in, since it's 4:20 and time to smoke a bowl. quick by the way, whoever doesn't have Ibiza - The History of Trance and Tunnel Trance Force Vol. 28, you are missing out on some AWESOME, AWESOME stuff...


----------



## shags2dope78

God damn, it started snowing real bad at school as I was buying 3 2mg Xanax bars. I ate two of them and then we got the announcement that we were getting out an hour early and I was confused as fuck, lol. Luckily, I found my friend and he got me high as fuck on some of the dro that has come around lately. Damn, I am feeling so fucking good.


----------



## throwitallaway

Going out. spliffs.


----------



## shags2dope78

Back again and real fucked up. I've met up with some new people to get me dro and this stuff kicks my ass. I've been eating Xanaxs and smoking dro for crazy tonight. Damn, why can't I always feel this good!?


----------



## HobbyIsBowling

im drunk as hell l


----------



## nemesis-a

got some quality meth after a 1month break, back again back again


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *but then starting friday it's just going to be 1 x a day and no more adderall *


 Ryan, if you thought your adderall was giving you a problem (and it is/was) doing MDMA every day will be 50 times worse!! As Gugglebum says, you're killing yourself with that kind of abuse!


----------



## emotionless

Right now I am on 2 "hearts"... Coming up.....


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Ryan your going to die


----------



## DemonMilitia

One day Ryan will just stop posting, and we'll know what happened.


----------



## Sparker

yo..

juiliet- avalon(jaques lu cont mix) tune.


----------



## Ninjetic

Stoned...........I went to the 711 for some papers, and I guess I wasn't the only one gettin blazin supplies One of my good friends (who I haven't seen in 2 years) was stoned off his ass. He totally forgot what he came into the store for (blunts) He asked the cashier "Do you know what I came in here for?" He finally remembered after like 10 seconds and bought a philly. We were both laughin like hell all the way out the door:D


----------



## chiball66

Stoned, as fuck. Bought some weed last night that was sold as "strawberry dro'" mother fucker sold it in dimes and nicks. AWESOME weed though. i'm still fucked up from last night, and waked and baked....so i'm flying high....w00t!


----------



## emotionless

I got some amphetamine sulphate


----------



## emotionless

oh... yea, it's Astral Projection cover


----------



## Ninjetic

Amphetamine sulphate can be used for astral projection? 
::rails some and vibrates out of existence::


----------



## emotionless

haha good one.


----------



## throwitallaway

Drunk as fuck, stoned, on the peak of 4.5 pills.


----------



## sonic

doing lines of roxicodone and I took 20mg of diazepam mmm.. this is a nice relaxing night.


----------



## Ultrapsyber

twEAkIn'   <- bites lip


----------



## SickPunk

Smoked faaaar too many bowls. I am really, really baked. 

Second day of a new job tomorrow %)


----------



## nemesis-a

potent marijuana + second night up = wwwwwwhhhhoooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## PGTips

Half a gram of speed (amphetamine) over the afternoon, and 450mg of codeine and 5 shots of vodka are kicking on now  Feeling pretty sweet %)


----------



## HotRails

Bowl after bowl of some fine Cheeba, and having zero tolerance. Excellent.


----------



## Morrison's Lament

Is this thread eternal or what?

--- G.


----------



## paradoxcycle

8mg. Xanax... feeling great!


----------



## PGTips

Morrison's Lament said:
			
		

> *Is this thread eternal or what?*


 Long time no see! :D Good to see you're still about ML


----------



## dbighead2

:D soo high


----------



## shags2dope78

dbighead2 said:
			
		

> *:D soo high *



I qualify for that position at the moment.


----------



## cxsx

shit man, i'm gonna be drunk here in a few mins.. tell you wut.


----------



## nemesis-a

i picked up, i got high, i conquered.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Im soo high I just smoked a cig was nice. I am chillll. Hey morrison. Its me from CL or RL whats up!?


----------



## Harrisment

yeah i'm pretty gone right now....25mg of hydrocodone :D


----------



## Ultrapsyber

"Well, that's it I'm afraid... back to Mundane Monday..."

...my little indulgence this weekend has come to an end... boohoo!!!  

- and what have I accomplished?...  Well, I managed to do shitloads of housework (again) and covered another wall in this room entirely in rave flyers...  also managed to download a stack of mp3s and danced myself silly all weekend in between downloading and housework  

Oh and now I'm just a teeny bit pissed coz I went to dinner with some family for a birthday... 

...now I'm about to have some melatonin and call it a night


----------



## shags2dope78

Just smoked a blunt of dro with my friend before he went to work. Damn, we had his car smoked up like a mofo.


----------



## throwitallaway

I've been smoking alot of hash the past 3 days, high.


----------



## dbighead2

weeeeeeeee


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Butalbital, weed, tramadol, I'm fucked.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

I just took 2 hits of fentanyl off some tin foil and damn! do i feel great!


----------



## Lawrence Arms

Nicotine buzzzz!! HARDCOREEE


----------



## slaquer

Weed and codeine for me today...my package hasn't arrived yet, hence the codeine


----------



## shags2dope78

Chilled with some new people tonight. I've known them for a while, but it was my first time actually chilling with them. I know one thing... They sure can keep up with me in smoking.


----------



## RyanM

"how ironic you fear getting used while you use everyone" "you don't feel anything,you're dead already,they just didn't throw the dirt on yet"


----------



## Sparker

slighly drunk gonna go have a spliff and watch last sumaria


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Barbiturates, soma, weed, i am very plazzle flapple shazzling falziddle markiniddle computatiovurt.  That about sums uop how i feel rtight now


----------



## Tiesto

High off life.......!

No actually I'm not.  I wish I had something to get high with.  Nothing left.


----------



## gugglebum

Lawrence Arms said:
			
		

> *Nicotine buzzzz!! HARDCOREEE *



Dang dude! Where did you find that?
I thought it was long outta the black market!

Could you hook me up?
:D


----------



## Agent Red

Note. no. 4.  Continue on to preliminaries.  Over.


----------



## Pingu

i am fucked.


----------



## throwitallaway

h i


----------



## shags2dope78

Smoked some weed and feeling great!


----------



## acroamatic

smokin a bowl of cronic and got a cold one next to me... I cant complain :D


----------



## Ninjetic

Stoned off my ass, sitting in my recliner puffin on my new hookah..........I feel great


----------



## micromouse

just smoked am afgooey blunt, i am fucking blazed. going to krispee kream


----------



## WholeWhiteBreaD

G'damn this codeine is making me itch myself raw!!


----------



## Cat Again

whitebread, sounds like ur pickin up a healthy opioid addiction.
good luck brotha


----------



## Cat Again

oh yeh, xanax


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I'm so stoned I'm so stonedI'm so stoned.  Daaamnnn. 8(


----------



## yucatanboy

well i did coke for the second time tonight.. while drinking of course.(heavily drinking: like 5 beers and a bottle of wine..... whooo typing is hard)  then i said i needed to go to bed so a gal gave me 2 unisom...  and i smoked half a bowl.   Wheeee.  I feel good.


----------



## toxiku

I "woke up" from a H nod like 10 minutes ago... I guess I can say that I'm pretty high


----------



## throwitallaway

Stoned.


----------



## JV

^^me as well.


----------



## throwitallaway

I dunno what i am, gone in the head, looped? after a large mixture of alcohol, weed and E. Oh lots of cigarettes as well.


----------



## qwe

i am so fucking full
but cant stop eating pizza
guess the drug!


----------



## qwe

weed is not a drug, its a funny item


----------



## ~full*bloom~

I like vicodin.... gimme percocets too. Want to talk, but no ones home, guess I'll pop another one.


----------



## Synapse999

dexedrine, i eat many dexedrine.
Dextroamphetamine, you may say.

But i say.

I been up long-time. and we the people. must eat more dexedrine.

Right after a xanax nap.
Fear the loop.



Fare thee well.


-Synapse.


----------



## starcraft

its passed my birthday. 

2 blunts, then 72 carts of nitrous. Then again we gave 15 away to the other friends who I was with, and the rest of split in half. Too bad alot of the balloons ripped we still managed to use all the N2O.

back home at 3AM, popped 4 codeine pillls,(T3's) equaling 120mg of codeine drank a glass of grapefruit juice, dosed 30mg of DXM, this makes opiates more potant. Then to counter the itchness 25mg of diphenydramine was injested. Feeling really good right now listening to Alice in Chains.


----------



## HotRails

Couple of bowls with 2 drinks, feelin great.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

2nd time on Oxys 
sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo high

should I be feeling sick? anyone?


EDIT: whatever the case........ I just puked my guts out


----------



## sonic

^^ Yeah. It's normal to get sick since it's only your second time. At least it sounds like you're feeling more high than you are sick.


----------



## nemesis-a

3rd day up

still going strong

shardy mcnardicles!


----------



## toxiku

a bit of heroin on the foil, some weed in the bong, a whiskey-cola on a glass, and me completely fukd up in front of my computer...


----------



## sonic

O to the motha fuckin' C home boy! O to the motha fuckin' C. I've lost track of how many days I've been high on this shit. It's going to suck when I run out.


----------



## paradoxcycle

s0nic said:
			
		

> *O to the motha fuckin' C home boy! O to the motha fuckin' C. I've lost track of how many days I've been high on this shit. It's going to suck when I run out. *




Unfortunately, yeah it will suck.


----------



## shags2dope78

Feeling pretty damn good after a joint.


----------



## WholeWhiteBreaD

Let's see, earlier I parachuted a 10mg methadose and ate 1 mg Klonopin-feeling nice 'n light.  Now for the main course....a fatty 40mg Oxy line!!    

Don't worry everyone, I'll be fine.


----------



## throwitallaway

Been stoned all evening, got that monged out feeling now...it's half 12 and i want a cigarette.


----------



## Dittohead

Blazed off some nice blueberry buds, probably best I've smoked.


----------



## Ninjetic

Well I'm blasted off some pretty good weed (which I got for free thanks to a new aqquaintance of mine) And I've got a term paper to work on thats due pretty soon (I hate shit like this, such boring topics) I most likely won't get anything done at all, probalby end up falling asleep at the pc or some shit like that (that'd suck) Soooooooo fucking sleepy, but I really need to get this paper done. School is a bitch no matter how you look at it Oh well, at least I'm very stoned:D


----------



## WholeWhiteBreaD

Ya Whoopdidoo!!! I blazed the reefer for the first time in 4 days!!  (Big break for me)


----------



## [S]alvatore

Don't know if this is still applicable but, just downed 1/3 of a bottle of Hennessy. About to head out now. Not fully shitfaced, just in party mood. 
Laters people


----------



## Ninjetic

I got that stupid paper done
Now I'm celebrating by smoking like a mofo:D:D Everything tastes better when its free, weed especially!!!


----------



## Jaw Clenching

I used to say word for word - 



> Everything tastes better when its free



...when I would steal food from grocery stores because I had no $$$.

I got high just now because of a thread called 'stoned' where dextermeth said he was really high or something!


----------



## SickPunk

I got a nice new 40 bag last night, went out to a bar/downed some pitchers and sang some karaoke. I also got a new pipe last night, a nice little metal+glass number which was quickly christened The Green Manalishi with the Two-Pronged Crown.

Now, I woke up this morning, decided to skip class for a day (I can get notes, no big deal), and burned a small but potent bowl. So it's breakfast, and I couldn't decide what I wanted, so I ended up compromising... one grilled cheese sandwich and some scrambled eggs. %)


----------



## DJAcetone

*Charlie and the Chocolate Factory*

I'm going on acid. How 'bout you?


----------



## TickingAway

Fuck yea. I don't know how many times I have watched the original one while tripping. All the colors!!!


----------



## s3v3r3d&s7on3d

I'M GOING ON YOUR MOM!!!

Just kidding :D ....If you mean going to see the new Tim Burton movie then I'll probably take some 2c-i or mushrroms before I go,or maybe DXM, I have not DXM in a long time.


----------



## DJAcetone

^^^

Take the mushrooms. Then we can compare notes


----------



## shags2dope78

Been taking Tylox the whole day. This has been my first time doing Oxy in a while and it's my first time that I've actually had enough to get me a good buzz going. I'm going to pick up some more and smoke weed with them. I can't wait, but damn, I feel fucking great right now.


----------



## LeNeptune

pipe is full and about to go. 1 minute....I'll be back....

ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
breath out..........

woprds words words in my head is that the way my spirit gets fed

space case
quit the race
run for home
head for base
lightness darkness
slip
slop
slide
fuzzy focus
need to find a hole to hide
body slumps
ideas scatter
wheres the time
whens the matter

as glass sand is blown into fine fluid forms
as rock it is sucked till your wasted and worn
sand flies free on currents of air
rock travels in mules economy fare
glass lets in light
rock draws the dark
glass is transparent
rock leaves its mark
glass is clear
rock's instilled with fear
rock gives grief
rock is a thief
the beauty of glass can be subtle
but rock never fails to bring trouble

pipe dreams
you crack me up!


----------



## LeNeptune

.dR spgeddi said:
			
		

> *i wanna back, back
> i wanna go back
> to the scene of the crime
> back to the scene of the crime
> i wanna go back *



never go back to the scene of the crime:
1) you may leave fresh evidence of your being there
2) cameras may have been installed since
3) OB in bushes
4) why are you there?
5) why would you want to?


----------



## Ultrapsyber

I was thinking about doing that sometime real soon on mushies with the original... have it on DVD...

...and my shroom chocolate is wrapped in gold foil... the golden ticket 

When I used to watch that movie as a kid the tunnel bit freaked me out... I used to fast forward through it with my eyes closed and peek through my fingers to see if it was all over...


----------



## Cronic King

I just smoke a personal 20 in a blunt an hour ago and i'm blazed


----------



## JV

i wish i could post in this thread right now  

(edit:  well i guess i can, im not high though)


----------



## blahblahblah

6mg of Klonapin, 100mg of Hydroxyzine, and a few injections of some strong, strong heroin.  K-pins kick'n in now, noddy.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

The tunnel scene is the best part of the whole show...


----------



## throwitallaway

Some pink diamonds and cherries, liter of wine, 2 pints of magners, tokes all the time.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Been smoking bud all night on shrooms was a crazy evening it still is !!!!!


----------



## Molybdenum

So I'm pretty drunk and high, about to head to bed, when my toilet starts vibrating.  I open top of the toilet tank and discover that any time this lever stays down too long the whole toilet starts shaking.  The only solution is to slowly milk the lever by pressing it up and down to let water in the tank to the point that the lever floats.  It slowly dawns on me that this process will take the next 20 minutes.  However, to let go of the lever is to awaken my anti-drug roommate and have him see me in an extremely stoned state.

So, yep, I stood there and milked that fucker for 20 minutes.


----------



## glenn420

blech, i've only managed to watch a movie while on acid once, it was Man on Fire, which kicked ass.
But ya, normally acid gives me tons of energy and I'll get really fidgety if i don't move around. I suppose i could take less acid and then watch the movie,


----------



## Aesthete

I wonder how much it's even necessary - plus I find doing anything on LSD difficult enough. 

No, it would be good. Perhaps it would even be great watching it on LSD the first time, then subsequent viewings straight. Normally I do it the other way around.


----------



## chugs

Home where my thoughts are escaping
Home where my music playing
Home where my love life is waiting silently for me

a night at home with my love, a E, some pot, my dogs (thats doogs!), the wind blowing every where, parties are blaring (its a sat night).....


----------



## PGTips

Merged with "I'm so high right now" ->


----------



## hazejunk

i'm so relaxed right now......just wokeup(agian)pop't some benzo's and  smoked a joint....life is good!


----------



## shags2dope78

Ate 4 OxyCodone 5mg and smoked a fat joint. I feel damn good. Just gonna be spend the day doing the same and playing some games at home. I feel damn good though.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

My pupils are the size of .

well, almost
I did half a 80 (oxy)

I'm still not decided on whether  I like these opiates
I have that constant sick feeling, hopefully just 'cause I'm new to it


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Take a few benadryl.  It'll help with the itches too.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Haha I kept putting lotion on
I'm sooooooooooo itchy


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Yeah, but it's a good itch.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

It's an annoying itch, but I'm quite sad that was my last oxy.


----------



## subdefy

I was messing around with kratom and took 50mg of diphenhydramine and it didn't help with the itch. What's the max dose of diphen you can take before the deleriant aspect comes up?


----------



## blahblahblah

buprenorphine, thorazine, hydroxyzine, xanax, klonapin, and good indoor Mary Jane.

I feel like being a zombie tonight and I am half way zombified.


----------



## Ultrapsyber

Well I'm off to watch Willy Wonka (the original) as per the recent thread in Drug Culture 

I gotta go now before the remote control melts in my hands...


----------



## Drogon

*Taking a shower when stoned*

I'm really stoned right now here at 5am. I'm so stoned and I'm gonna take a nice warm shower. I love showering when I'm stoned.


----------



## throwitallaway

I've come down from the intense rushes from a couple of pills, a bottle of buckfast and then had a smoking session, you don't feel the comedown at all now, the weed just blocks it out and leaves you feeling pie eyed.


----------



## RyanM

woah ness   okay uhh I'm still alive but woah

okay I got 4 more e any way uh  I did 1 x like 3 hours ago and uh now I just got done snorting OXYcontin for the first time ever   oxy 40mg

Woahness I can't believe I have been missing out in the downer world no wonder why I didn't understand before but woah

I think I'm going to merge myself into the downer world fast
e and oxy is going great together

yep it took years but FINALLY   I'm in the downer world

woahness  I want more oxycontin and yeah greatness

40mg oxy for my first time everr wooo I want oxy 80mg now ahh greatness I got the e for the next couple of days like tomorrow morning for work   then uh hm  x x x adderall x oxy uppers downers meth e uhh

*sigh* all this time.....i'm missed out

time for a mix mix mix uppers downers mix time


----------



## Roger&Me

Just drank a 4oz bottle of robo, because I felt like a low-dose DXM experience would be fun tonight. I'm feeling pretty loose and good and relaxed right now.


----------



## Ultrapsyber

hehe the movie was great... then I washed the dishes and now I'm back upstairs... 

haha I love when I'm on shrooms it's like somebody's left the window open... the curtains kind of flutter gently as if there were a breeze... 

Just got the oozy butterfly tickly fluttery feelin thru me...


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Ryan, please don't go mixing stimulants and depressants.  That can get very dangerous.

Seriously man, you gotta listen to at least _some_ of our advice.


----------



## qwe

ha aija ha raija
bunye ne ke pichi ti te bere
ai repia ai repia
kaanta laga
hai laga


----------



## dr mambo

am smokin thru an teenth and a half(bout 2.6 g) today, hav already smoked three spliffs and a couple of bongs........


----------



## dr mambo

now have about four bongs left, down the pub tonite then work tommorow. who said sunday had to be a day of prayer?


----------



## swybs

fuck, I come on here everyday, and search for "ryanm"--after reading his most recent post, all I can say is "wow". Fuck, wow. Ryan, you have no idea, none. You are going to really, really regret this. Cut and paste this thread, print it, and put it in your Goosebumps books, cause you are going to be dead or fucked in no time flat. I wish you the best, mate; unfortunately, I'm not sure if you even know what the best is for you at this stage in your life...

swybs


----------



## biz0r

RyanM, dude, please slow down. It is completely evident that you are having issues even remotely somewhat controlling your intake, and I think this will lead you to a possible accidental overdose which could possibly lead to an untimely death.

I only say this because I recently lost my best friend this way, and it plainly looks obvious you are headed in a similar direction. Please slow down, please. 

In efforts for harm reduction, I had to say this...please do not flame me as I meant no animosity.


----------



## gher

Running a bit of a fever. Feels like really low dose LSD with a bit of weed except my thoughts race at 10km/h instead of 1000km/h. So I double-dumped some Panadeine Forte (500mg paracetamol, 30mg codeine). I'd take more but I'd get sick from the paracetamol.

The worst part was driving to the bank today.


----------



## nemesis-a

4th day up...... driving in the rain at night is pretty crazy!


----------



## subdefy

lmao, its over for RyanM now.


----------



## aysen

Been drinkin poppy tea all day and smokin cannabis


----------



## kitco

after an 8 month break from the great wide world of E I'm happy to report that things are... AWeSOME!!!  *ahem* thank-you and good night!


----------



## Kerrigan

If you're not already dead, RyanM, then PM me. I'm concerned about you man. I told you that downers were great, better than anything you'll ever come across, but that's why they're so dangerous in the wrong hands. And your hands are anything but right.

At the moment I've drank a 200ml bottle of Gee's Linctus, which has 0.083ml (or 0.83ml, can't remember) of opium tincture per 5ml, and 22% of alcohol. I've also consumed 6mg of clonazepam, 10mg of diazepam and 1mg of alprazolam, along with 90mg of DHC. I'd say that right now I'm not where I want to be, so I'm going to buy some codeine to hopefully boost the experience to the level I like. And that level is way, way past anything healthy...

I love you all and hope you have a great day! It's time for me to stumble along the street to the pharmacy and pretend that I'm not actually fucked up completely. It's often difficult when I *am*, but it's always fun.

Last week I got "escorted out" of two places for "sleeping" [read: nodding] and as much as I'd like to never repeat that experience, I probably will! 

Cheers. %)


----------



## shags2dope78

I'm high as fuck right now. I just read Ryan's new post and they get even more scary as the days pass.


----------



## throwitallaway

Slightly stoned, smoked some goo scraped from the pipe a few hours ago, going out for a cigarette now.


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *40mg oxy for my first time everr wooo I want oxy 80mg now ahh greatness I got the e for the next couple of days like tomorrow morning for work   then uh hm  x x x adderall x oxy uppers downers meth e uhh *


 Ryan, we've told you before, you can't juse pop E like adderal, *it doesn't work that way*, you have to give your brain time to recover from the serotonin lose. You'll screw yourself up big time if you continue like that, even worse than your adderal addiction.

By the sounds of it, you're heading for an Oxy addiction too. Guess you're one of those people who just doesn't know when to say stop


----------



## RyanM

on my way to get 80mg of oxy... which I will snort since it's doesn't burn that bad yep yep....I might post back later  but that's all that is going on now


----------



## Tiesto

ryan man....ur crazy.

I'm barly stoned anymore.


----------



## JV

no matter how much people tell ryan what hes doing is going to kill him, it isnt going to get him to stop, or even slow down.   

good luck to you.


----------



## RyanM

yeahh just got done snorting the 80mg it's so great...it kicks in so fast ,,ah yes the intense narcotic rush I finally get to enjoy ... sure beats 80mg adderall wow could you just imagine now my perfect amount 100mg oxy daily instead of my 100mg adderall amount which use to be perfect for months but we all know what happened to that nonsense  it's kind of even pointless now 400mg isn't enough  and I can't even keep any  amount that isn't over doing it which is why I had to switch to x adderall wasn't really working any more hmm but  I don't knoww oxy is greatness    I like doing 180 turns but oxy is expensive compared to adderall  but yeah it's worth it pft Don't know I could of started with 20mg oxy but no I started with 40mg now for my second time it's 80mg   next time probably 100mg  grrness   I don't think it's that much because of my 300mg 400mg 500mg adderall amounts it's wrecked any normal thought process of recreational use and starting low and slow who knows I don't think about the past or future  I coast through the present who knows what will come
*sigh* I think I'm going to be sick


----------



## JV

RyanM said:
			
		

> *I don't think about the past or future  I coast through the present who knows what will come
> *sigh* I think I'm going to be sick *



you know, i kinda wish i could think that way as well.   

for me, i didnt have any weed tonight, but i have a grinder w/ some kief on it, so i got some of it out, went through random bags i had w/ very little weed and stems and got enough for 8 hits, suprisingly enough.  i didnt think i was going to be getting high tonight, but here i am, high as hell.


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *Don't know I could of started with 20mg oxy but no I started with 40mg now for my second time it's 80mg   next time probably 100mg  grrness   I don't think it's that much because of my 300mg 400mg 500mg adderall amounts it's wrecked any normal thought process of recreational use and starting low and slow who knows I don't think about the past or future  I coast through the present who knows what will come*


 You're lucky you didn't pass out on 80mg of Oxy, thats a hell of a lot for only your second time!

As for continually upping your dosage, *DONT*, its the quickest stupidest way to get a massive opiate addiction. You know how expensive they are, and an Oxy addiction at your age is not something you want! Adderall is bad enough, but I can see you blowing 250mg+ of Oxy a day by the end of March if you aren't careful. Ask K'dout if he liked his 240mg/day habit? The answer will be no. 

Don't be an idiot Ryan, I'm sure I'm not the only poster here who worries you might be on a very steep downward spiral to somewhere very very bad......


----------



## Vaya

I think we should stop bugging him for two reasons:

1.) If he overdoses, and is somehow traced back to BlueLight, the media sources cannot deny that we tried to help him countless times.

2.) He is not responding to advice at this point - This thread has become, for him, a place to brag about his misuse of dangerous drugs. He's using this thread as a mock weblog of his life, not looking for help.

This is just my opinion, but why spend more and more energy on a less and less responsive individual?


----------



## Twip

Maybe "the media" will just quote the last half of your post if they need to paint the proper picture. ;o

I'd just like to say that Ryan scares me when I'm tripping and can see everyone's potential to become anything (and anyone). I think, "That's me if I do what he does."

I've never had any stimulants or opioids, but I always figured I should give them a try someday. Maybe I shouldn't. ;|

*loves his psychedelics*


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

There's always hope.  Maybe one of these days, hopefully before he hurts himself or ends up dead, maybe he will listen... we can hope.


----------



## RyanM

I got a new dexedrine connection,so I got 40 15mg caps,at the moment, 75mg Dexedrine


----------



## Synapse999

> I don't think about the past or future I coast through the present who knows what will come







			
				Jean Valjean said:
			
		

> *you know, i kinda wish i could think that way as well.
> *




Yeah, well i assure you.  Nothing good comes from it.  That there comes naturally with the amph addiction.  With  the present, there is only a drug. Past is meaningless, future is the invevitable spiral towards nothing.


Getting into opiates is dangerous becaues of that OD possibility.
Long-term amp users however, OD in one shot... is nearly impossible. 
switching out amps for opiates....will let the mind return to normal at least. to come to reality when pain kicks in.


Averaging 100mg a day of dexedrine, with at least 2 binges of double-triple that per week.  1600mg lasts me 2 weeks. Then for 2 weeks i have to spread out only 200mg. Then its refilled.  Rinse and repeat...

However, the few days i have been left with nothing. I have seen the mind return and looked into the future....and tryed to stop it.


That is why, i decided to finish it all off at once.  knowing ill go insane for 2 weeks without ;p



Good to hear, ryan found something new. Maybe an escape, from the escape 
altho, i do take xanax daily and alcohol almost daily with that. Hopefully he is to broke to afford to start combining ;p


----------



## WholeWhiteBreaD

Wowie...I snorted a whole 100mg Morphine pill and am heavily sedated here trying to do my homework.  I nod out and wake up not knowing where I am...pretty inefficient study habits I have   Of course, I also popped 30mg Methadone in the early morning and took 2mg Klonopin.  Hehe...was nodding out during my test as well (Health though, easy stuff).


----------



## SickPunk

Smoked a bowl and a nice fat joint from a buddy who just picked up a nice big count. Came home, ate some wheat crisps cereal with a bunch of chocolate clodhopper candies in it, and a tall cold glass of water.

Listening to the new Mars Volta album and playing Soul Calibur on Dreamcast. Good times, folks.


----------



## blahblahblah

I dont understand why everybody worries about RyanM so much he is just a kid experimenting [abliet a bit much, but shit who doesnt to a bit to much], and I am glad to see him out of his Adderall phase, he moved on to his next phase.  Its the most common occurence with drug users untill they find there perfect drug and usually stick with it.  Live Life while you can.

Me: Moderately high

6mg of Klonpin, 2mg of Ativan, 50mg of Thorazone, 100mg of hydroxyzine, IV heroin, an iron pill, a pipe of MaryJane and probably some Trazadone later but I doubt it, as I should be able to drift unconscious semi easy tongiht.  Out of xanax unfortuently, but still nodding sufficiently.  I have found that the Thorazine is a nice compliment to my drug cocktail, potentizes opiates much better than Vistoril or even klonpain.  Now xanax and opiates nod me the fuck out ...  Oh well there is always tommorrow.

/end of ramble babble


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Smoked a one hitter on the way home from work... and coupled with one enormous bong hit, gets me to a grand total of completey fucked.

So have a very merry unbirthday!!! 8(


----------



## Twip

oh man.. 3 hits of White Fluff??

What have I done... ahaha 

...where I keep pausing with every air I breathe and feeling the million realities connected with it... yeah, that's the one...


----------



## Twip

And what am I learning from this? Say it with me now. WHY DID I TRIP ALONE? hahaha


----------



## shags2dope78

Smoked a few bowls of blueberry dro and damn, I love this shit. I've also decided to chill today with friends so I took 90 mg of addie so I am pretty jacked. I gotta go chill with my girlfriend in a little and she actually has her own weed that is some goodass dro. She got it from her brother that comes into town every few months and damn, he always has good bud. I can't wait to smoke there and maybe get laid.


----------



## throwitallaway

Smoked pipes and joints most of the evening and night.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

I smoked 2 bowls


----------



## blahblahblah

heroin, staterra, k-pins, and root-beer

I want some damn Tang or Ice-tea fuck this root-beer shit


----------



## DexterMeth

130mg hydrocodone.  4 benadryls.  3 immodium ad's.  3 meclizine's.  3 drammamines.  A couple chugs of DXM.  They all potentiate the hydro.  Grapefruite juice.  A couple marboro 27's.


----------



## Vaya

Twip said:
			
		

> *Maybe "the media" will just quote the last half of your post if they need to paint the proper picture. ;o *



A comedian, ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## DexterMeth

Vaya said:
			
		

> *A comedian, ladies and gentlemen... *



That's just a nice way of calling him an asshole.


----------



## Twip

*takes his bow*

I learned to dance today. How 'bout you?


----------



## DexterMeth

i like polenta.


----------



## JV

i like weed and vicodin.


----------



## DexterMeth

I live to itch.


----------



## Twip

> _Vaya said:_
> *He is not responding to advice at this point - This thread has become, for him, a place to brag about his misuse of dangerous drugs. He's using this thread as a mock weblog of his life, not looking for help.
> 
> This is just my opinion, but why spend more and more energy on a less and less responsive individual?*


I just felt like you shouldn't be belittling RyanM by compartmentalizing what he's doing and saying how we shouldn't "spend more and more energy" on him. Looking back, I guess I agree with what you're conveying... but (as I alluded to then) I can't help feeling like he's just "one of us," and that it's a crime to say any time spent on him is wasted.


----------



## DexterMeth

being an asshole on here is like being an asshole to someone while playing monopoly.  So you are bored, and not high.  Take it out on us.  That way you can get that cracklike high of thinking you're better for a few seconds.


----------



## Twip

Why is there a better-than-thou feeling about any of it? A person's not better just because he thinks he sees something another doesn't.


----------



## aysen

More Pods More Cannabis + N20 =


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Stoned again.


----------



## Ninjetic

Flat out blasted:D I'm stoned, drunk, swaying from the klonopin, and tweaked off the smallest amount of meth (moderation is key!) Who says you can't make an 8ball last for more than 3 months? Drog drog drog I finally get to relax, and even get a much needed full nights rest!:D I feel like stumbling......but I'm lazy and would rather play billiards with the green bats in the corner. Maybe I'll win this time


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

3 months?!  Holy hell.  An 8-ball last me about 4 days...


----------



## Ninjetic

As I said, it takes great ammounts of moderation and willpower (or laziness) to acheive this. I usually only use it when I need to study for an exam or haul ass on a term paper (snorting tho, smokin it wouldnt let me get anything done at all) I use it recreationally when I have the opprotunity (and pot to combine it with) tweak and weed make are a great combo imo. I'm ranting aren't I.....excuse me while I load another bowl of dro to shut my self up


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I don't have any work to get done, so I use it for fun...

EDIT-  Oh jesus, butane is SOOO cold.... I just sprayed the fuck out of my hand refilling a fucking lighter.  It's such a deep cold, like it's in my bones.


----------



## Synapse999

130mg dextroamphetamine, 2mg xanax, and a tylenol 3.

Just kinda got a blank stare heh.


----------



## WholeWhiteBreaD

Well...I mixed myself up a "Visine" eye-dropper bottle full of concentrated Heroin (bout $15 worth of tar) water like I'd heard to do.  Been going through my day squirting it in my nose whenever I felt like it.  No real "high" from it but I took some Klonopin (1mg) & Valium (10mg) earlier in the day and have been semi-nodding off the whole day.  Snorted a morphine 100 as well in the evening.  Just been feeling strangely hyper which I attribute to not smoking marijuana for the past 3 days.  It feels good to not be stoned all the time, a high in and of itself.


----------



## Riot Grrrl

Ashes to Ashes


Funk to Funky


We know Riot Grrrls' a Junkie


----------



## throwitallaway

Stoned again.


----------



## JV

^same here.


----------



## throwitallaway

Still stoned


----------



## DexterMeth

wholewhitebread.  You should smoke that tar.  I just came out of a nod to come on hear.  And my nuts itch.


----------



## shags2dope78

High out of my mind. That's all I can say.


----------



## Vaya

Twip said:
			
		

> *I just felt like you shouldn't be belittling RyanM by compartmentalizing what he's doing and saying how we shouldn't "spend more and more energy" on him. Looking back, I guess I agree with what you're conveying... but (as I alluded to then) I can't help feeling like he's just "one of us," and that it's a crime to say any time spent on him is wasted. *



I feel there is a point beyond reasonable doubt that what I'm saying is correct due to one very particular factor: the content of RyanM's most recent posts. None have been constructive responses to anyone, and for the most part, is just a log of how decrepit he is willingfully making his brain. 
It irks me to see the kid in trouble,too - read a post I made a few pages back to him, kind of a long blurb about helping himself out. But by this point, I fully feel that the attention and concern from board members is all this guy really wants from his laundry-list postings of new stimulant drugs he now has access to, and just _how_ often to fry his brain with MDMA?
In my opinion, humble as it may be, I decide to leave him alone. perhaps the incessant need for attention will go away, and so will his excessive drug use, because he no longer gets attention from them. 
I'm sorry if im over psycho-analyzing the guy, I come from a line of Psychologists, but from studying the frenatic and often braggart statements he makes here, I cannot honestly say that I feel like helping him - that by not helping him, he will help himself. Ya Dig?

There will always be people who will say 'RyanM please stop doing this, it is so terrible for your brain! and thats fine. My personal stance is to just end the whole empathy and help the guy out a different way. We're all a community, we want to protect each other - you'd think you'd want to replace a failing plan, wouldnt you?

Eh, my sentiments.

Carry on with your merriments.


----------



## asianfreek

im just soooooooooo high.


----------



## Synapse999

I tryed NOT consuming my little friends today.
Therefore, after like 12 hours i relapsed and decided at 12am.....a binge was a good idea.

160mg dexedrine (32x5mg).

And well, yeah.  A warm calm shadow now blankets reality, making everything feel rewardable, productive and worthwhile.  :D


----------



## blahblahblah

heroin & 10mg of Klonapin


----------



## Ninjetic

I'm drunk n spun atm, bout to blaze til I pass out or zone out


----------



## hazejunk

i just wokeup and took 40mg temazepam and 50mg oxazepam.smoked a joint and fuck i feel relaxt now!!!
gone get smack in a minut and mabey some methadone....
today is gone by a good day!!

[edit]i got my smack and i'm nodding like crazy....today is a ggod day


----------



## yucatanboy

I am so high  a few bowls and chrysanthemum tea, watched some cartoons and now its time for bed.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Chrysanthemum tea...wtf?  Do you mean poppy tea?


----------



## Tiesto

im high off codeine rite now...kinda weird feeling.  first time.  theres not that much euphoria at this dosage
but im all warm....body is fucked up tho...just fell off the chair and crawled to my room and back....starting to get itchy...


----------



## EV-inc

I am soooo stoned right now....off of about 4-5 fattttt joints....oh man I was having major majorrrr trip outs lol....crazy paranoid too i dont remember how i came home its so gone right now lol....gooood shit, got another one to go  tripping out on this fucking music too...8(


----------



## nemesis-a

spracked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## checkers

just stoned and craving for some opiates....i'm not that fucked up...


----------



## JV

friday night, and i am unfortunately extremely fucking sober.  it seems like this always happens on days when i have nothing to do the next.


----------



## sonic

First time doing E since late August! Did a few lines about 15 minutes ago. Coming up.. feeling great so far! Time to do some more.


----------



## gher

In a very pleasant LSD afterglow. :D 

I hope it's not overridden by tonight's comedown from ecstasy.


----------



## Vaya

Whoo! A couple snow-bong bowls, numerous bubbler hits, 7.5 mg of xanax and a good 5 to 6 beers. 

As to how im feeling right now? one can only guess.

Wanna watch fear and loathing but its almost 3AM and i gotta get up reasonably early tomorrow to go to a headshop and do some shopping, adding to my glass collection. but who fuckin cares!? 

I'll finish the beers and call it a night . Au revpor.


----------



## Jaw Clenching

DiPT is a *fuuuuuucked* up drug.


----------



## yucatanboy

Bradshaw2727... yes it was chrysthanemum, not poppy.  And while it wasn't a strong drug, a cup of chrystanthemum tea is really damn good when you are high .   But then again, i am a wierd person.  And tonight it was mixed drinks, a tiny bit of coke, and then yerba mate/ephedra tea and smoking lots of bowls... oh and beer... Fun fun fun .


----------



## Jaw Clenching

I am so high right now I went and did this....






I swear to god I wasn't spamming either, I write meaningful posts (like this one).

DiPT is so cool because it effectively doubles the amount of music you have!


----------



## starcraft

Made an extract using 5 Hawaiian baby woodrose seeds. Drank it, and got 2 hours of sickness. 
Now I had awoken!
I am tripping right now. 
I gotto say the sickness is still worth it, becaue its great right now. I'ts funny I can't stop laughing.


----------



## QLineHookups

Well not high yet, waitin for the sun to rise to kick back and light up a bubbler bowl near my window. %)


----------



## QLineHookups

Sun is rising.


----------



## throwitallaway

Acid E Hash


----------



## kaoskid

tragically sober  ....but not for long.


----------



## jmtunc

Im on my way to being pretty high soon, but tonight might not end  up being too good, ive got a bad feeling that I might have overdone it a tad and might not be among the land of the living come morning time.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Im really high right now Reflecting on my DMT trip I experienced about an hour ago. The feelins where soo profound soo great.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I keep fucking thinking the little trash can next to me is the cat... seeing it out of the corners of my eye.  Every fucking time...  God damnit.


----------



## DexterMeth

jmtunc said:
			
		

> *Im on my way to being pretty high soon, but tonight might not end  up being too good, ive got a bad feeling that I might have overdone it a tad and might not be among the land of the living come morning time. *



Can i have you're drugs if you die?


----------



## gher

Had some ecstasy last night. I went to a rave, still running off acid afterglow, had a few cups of coffee then a blue mercedes at about 3am. I think the cafe had closed by then so no more coffee. It was nice and comfortable - not too strong, not too weak but _just_ right. Surprisingly I didn't gurn like the guys who were on them at the club the other week. 

Came home, crashed, slept for seven hours, still a bit scattered. I hope it didn't cancel out the acid afterglow. That was like the best afterglow I ever had off anything!

Or maybe they'll combine.  I don't remember getting an afterglow from candyflipping though. Hmm.


----------



## WholeWhiteBreaD

Ah yes, drug cocktails are the tops!!  This morning I have insufflated 30 mg Adderall, about to do 10mg more.  Took 2 mg Klonopin, and took 1 bong rip of some kronic.  Feeling just dandy!!

And last night I parachuted 80mg of OC, snorted 80mg more, took 10 mg valium, and burned a gram and a half of bomb.  I was nodding like a nutso and hallucinating all sorts of weird stuff.  Still got that crazy Oxy tolerance it seems!


----------



## Chummp

Just enjoying a wake and bake.


----------



## JV

55 degrees and sunny in ohio.  im high, and it was great getting high outside today, not freezing, like i have been.


----------



## throwitallaway

After midnight here stoned as hell.


----------



## Komodo Rogue

Just smoked a j while walking my dog


----------



## RyanM

okay to continue...75mg dexedrine..Oh wait that was last week monday.. yeah uh me and this other crazy person went through uh.. dex.. adderall... ritalin concerta...uh we lost count of how much pills we went through but inbetween  one night we got x thenn another night meth and just uppers uppers uppers....all I know is it started last monday when I got those 40 15mg dexedrine then it just continued...probably 30 pills of adderall and 30 concerta and 30 ritalin yeahh sorry about that delay

it was pretty enjoyable...it wasn't even planned..it just happened.. 5 days flew pass then I slept 3 hours saturday 2 hours last night and yeah time to take sleeping pills...probably the most fun I had cuz awesome friend...then the paranoia.hearing,thinking,whatever came , loll "try to act normal,there is humans around"  lol sitting in walmart parking lot 12 hours talking and then finally going in and then leaving loll

ah sorry  I forgot   I was getting carried away and before I  type any more about irrelevent off topic against the rules I don't know

i'm uhh not tired kind of still speeding but that's not excuse to type my 'can't think of word'  like my time? or uh I don't know but yeah maybe looking back some time so I don't forget about that one time even though I don't think I will because yeah it's like 'uh we don't need to hear your story booooring' yes that's what I was trying to say I remember 'im all trying to tell you this story that has nothing to do with any thing  what does  that have to do with anything yeah great you two had fun but that has nothing to do with topic. "  

blah blah blahh going off subject.,.*turns off the computer*


----------



## gher

Dammit!

The afterglows cancelled each other out!

I feel completely normal - not euphoric, not depressed, definately NOT scattered! It's like I didn't go out and get off my head twice on the weekend!

I suppose it's a good thing then.


----------



## yucatanboy

Gah, well i am high, but i am still working on this project and will probably up all night trying to fix this wall so it isn't found out tomorrow.  I still have a few layers of paint and some sanding to do.  This is what happens when i get blacked out drunk and push my buddy into the wall.  And i mean into.  Gahhh.  Well, hopefully the college won't charge me for it if I do it well enough that it isn't discovered until after I leave.


----------



## Ninjetic

Well, I've been off the drugs for a bit. things got too weird for me. rabbit/shoe monsters were crawling across the floor and the fridge turned into a skyscraper. I was trippin out bad (no more tweak for me!) I've been substituting bmx for my tweak habit (and it has worked well) I've got more energy when I'm on a bike than when I'm tweaked, its amazing. Its like the bike is a vehicle for my adrenalyn, cuz the more combos I pull, the more I feel like I'm going 350mph. I relapsed earlier by loading a few bowls of dro til I passed out, and here I am. Still blazed from the weed, and bout to go do some more bmx stunts (what would happen if I tweaked and went biking. Maybe my heart would explode) that'd b great I'm pretty blazed and I want some breakfast


----------



## Tiesto

Seems like the DXM is finally getting outta my head.  Sweet god that was a fucked up night.  I thought I had really overdone it when my point of perception was all whacked out like I was on a mild weed high.  Stangely this lasted two days.  Now I am sober, I have some codeines, but I think I'll pass on them.  I haven't had any weed for a while..geez.  March break is coming up, and I know we're gonna have one hell of blast.


----------



## Glory Hole

I'm hign.


----------



## Vaya

Aye.


----------



## hyperborea13

im bL4Zed riT3 n0W aNd f0R s0m3 r3450n f33l l1k3 wR1t1ng l1k3 th15


----------



## blahblahblah

*loaded*

klonapin, heroin [IV], base [IV], vistaril, straterra, and thanks it I think...


----------



## J2012B

how is base IV different from cocaine IV?


----------



## psychetool

I'm sober now, but last night I was all fucked up on booze, blow and chronic and wanted to post in this thread. Sadly, I was too fucked up to find it.  So i'm doing it now.


----------



## paradoxcycle

Well I'm semi-drunk so I guess that counts.
Heroin tomorrow, suckers.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Jokes on you blower!


----------



## SpikeMike

Work warning 

this is what happend to the last guy that blew my buzz

edited to put work warning on link, please do not post NSFW images without warnings, thanks.  -mariposa


----------



## syymphonatic

Man I finished everything I had to do, homework's done, showered, cleaned... I am SOO FUCKING BORED and I want a goddamned cigarette but no dice till tomorrow AM... grrrrr.
coke is just, way fun by yourself.


----------



## DexterMeth

RE: Work warning.  

I think i've had some of that same beefjerky from the gas station.


----------



## Beagle

syymphonatic said:
			
		

> *Man I finished everything I had to do, homework's done, showered, cleaned... I am SOO FUCKING BORED and I want a goddamned cigarette but no dice till tomorrow AM... grrrrr.
> coke is just, way fun by yourself. *



hehe, I used to love getting high by myself.  I mean, obviously it's better with people around, but not always.

Man, aren't you a bit young to be doing blow by yourself? lol.  Kids are putting me to shame nowadays


----------



## Pingu

fucked.


----------



## WholeWhiteBreaD

Took klonopin 2mg from earlier, just smoked 2 bong rips and popped 3 marinol 5mg balls...let's see if these suckers do anything!


----------



## DexterMeth

I got a better idea.  Flush the marinol down the toilet and smoke some more weed.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

My psychic powers are telling me I will be oh so high in ........ 14 hrs

The countdown begins...


----------



## WholeWhiteBreaD

Yah this marinol did nothing


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

what's marinol?


----------



## shags2dope78

Just smoked a fat fucking joint on my way to school. My friend got some dro and he called my cell during 1st period telling me to come to his house. So I'm already high and about to leave to go get high again.


----------



## hazejunk

my high..weed is nice


----------



## paradoxcycle

MissBehavin'_416 said:
			
		

> *what's marinol? *




Marinol is the commercial name for a product containing dronabinol, which is synthetic Ä9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Many users complain that not only is the cost of Marinol greater than the cost of the amount of marijuana needed to produce the same effect, but it is also lacking in many of the properties of the whole plant, which contains hundreds of different cannabinoids. In addition, it takes over an hour to reach full effect, making it difficult to maintain an exact level of effect (which is important to most medical users), as well as making it useless to people suffering from nausea and vomiting, since they simply vomit it out before it has a chance to work.


----------



## WholeWhiteBreaD

Yummmmmm.....that hit's the spot like no other.  50mg or so of Hydrocodone (after a significant break) makes me feel so positive, light, free- "like it's Christmas day!"

And these mint girlscout cookies are absolutely heavenly!!

edit- I don't know how you everyday opiate addicts succeed, 'cause tolerance builds insanely fast to the point where if I did this tomorrow I know there'd be barely any effect.  You just gotta roll with the hard injecting stuff to keep it up or what?


----------



## sonic

^^ We'll let you find that out on your own.
Sorry, Im just jealous.


----------



## banksy

foxy and soap,


----------



## throwitallaway

e soapbar wine cider


----------



## JV

cannabis once again.  i tried to get oxycontin tonight, but of course the guy didnt come though.  oh well i guess, at least im  high.


----------



## WholeWhiteBreaD

Oh well I got a few pieces of Oxycontin    Popped a valium, now 'bout to snort a 40...let's hope this does something...
I got my first OC 20 today too- it's pink, how gay, I think I'm secure enough to snort that too though :D

edit- ^ although that Vicodin I took was also today, so hopefully my body completely forgot about that.


----------



## JV

^have fun man!


----------



## Beagle

lovin the oxy i railed.  I wanna do more but I got work tomorrow.


----------



## Molybdenum

Lots of shitty wine and beer, and good weed.  

Good shit.

I have absolutely no willpower right now and it feels so nice.


----------



## DexterMeth

WholeWhiteBreaD said:
			
		

> *edit- I don't know how you everyday opiate addicts succeed, 'cause tolerance builds insanely fast to the point where if I did this tomorrow I know there'd be barely any effect.  You just gotta roll with the hard injecting stuff to keep it up or what? *



It's not as fun as it sounds.  But at least you would get to go to the city EVERY FUCKING DAY and hustle just to be able to shoot up 4 grams worth of tolerance.  That's $120 a day, if you have a cheap and reliable hook.


----------



## yucatanboy

woke up hung over after a hilarious night, took vitamins, smoked a bowl and made some yerba mate and ephedra tea (breakfast of champions).  Ahhh spring vacation is wonderful .


----------



## meekamoo

just had about 1/2 g of coke.. feeeling amazinggggggg

[edit] THIS time we got a bankie of spliff... last time i missed by friends flight from austria cos i overslept as we had no spliff to help us sleep [/edit]


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

smoked some good weed today and just smoked a blunt. I wish I had some opiates.


----------



## meekamoo

just had another gram with my friend... only took us an hour to finish it off 

now we gonna smoke a fattie then pass out.....

[edit] another gram would be nice but no more ;(... [/edit]


----------



## AphexAcid93

Five Soma's (350 mg. each)

%)


----------



## Semtex

Hey all
I am so fucking high now, chilling with the guy named meekamoo and we took 2 grams coke and then smoked two fatties, plus i drank before then smoke. I am so fucking high right now it's amazing, i can't belive cos i am so high right now, it's crazy you know, nothing compairs to this like i said it's amazing i am am so high right now you know.

I love you all nothng campairs to this it's so amazing you know


----------



## Semtex

I am so fucking high right now drinking more cos it's 5:20 and i had to go to sleep at 3:00am cos i have important stuff to do, you know. BUt it's really cool being this high right now.

Your sincerely
Pissed off with the world boy, But on the plus it's amazing, I love being this high


----------



## Semtex

*I am so fucking high right, share it with me*

Hey all
I am so fucking high now, chilling with the guy named meekamoo and we took 2 grams coke and then smoked two fatties, plus i drank before then smoke. I am so fucking high right now it's amazing, i can't belive cos i am so high right now, it's crazy you know, nothing compairs to this like i said it's amazing i am am so high right now you know.

I love you all nothng campairs to this it's so amazing you know


----------



## Semtex

I am so fucking high right now drinking more cos it's 5:20 and i had to go to sleep at 3:00am cos i have important stuff to do, you know. BUt it's really cool being this high right now.

Your sincerely
Pissed off with the world boy, But on the plus side it's amazing, I love being this high.


----------



## crazyface

this thread induces suicide in the sober mind. how i envy all those that are sooooo high right now and not afriad to share...


----------



## DexterMeth

Hey semtex.  Are you high right now?


----------



## adradmin

just blew an oc40. a going away present as i'm leaving for college tomorrow. feeling very nice but want more...it's never enough.


----------



## DexterMeth

My first shot in a week.  oh fuck.  

...and 2lbs of poppy seed tea just to potentiate it somewhat.  

............ah...................................


----------



## throwitallaway

7 pink diamonds hash and buckfast. I'm wankered.


----------



## WholeWhiteBreaD

Whewie... I'm noddin' and even droolin' all over myself.  Don't know from what exactly though.  Wheter it's the valium, Oxy, klonopin, and morphine (no real effect) I took earlier, or this "black tar heroin water" I mixed up in an eye-dropper and sniffed.  Anyone else have experience & success mixing tar heroin with water to snort?


----------



## DexterMeth

I just smoked a cig on top of my nod. (tar), and it made me a nausious fuck.  Fuck cigs.  I'll stick to tar and gardettos.


----------



## adradmin

make that oc40x2


----------



## adradmin

*lights are on, but nobody's home!*


----------



## yimmy12

i took some shitty green hearts (meth bombs). all fucked up.  lol


----------



## shags2dope78

Took a OxyContin 20 mg and smoked a joint. Feeling pretty damn good.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Few bongs after waking up.  I'm toasted.


----------



## PsychedelicPixie

O....M...G! You guys i'm like......it's only like 6 o clock............. ssooo faded right now.  omg I just got this California chronic n this shit iomg...this stuff is no joke... this is this #1, grade a, 1 hit wonder shiz! 

I can't wait for tonight! gonna meet up with some friends later and I'm gonna give em some cut and they will all be laid out all over the floor within 2-3 hits...for realz yo..omg. srsly....

dayuuuuuuuuuuumerz!!!!!! im floting now hardcore by


----------



## Edvard Munch

*Re: lights are on, but nobody's home!*



			
				adradmin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Noxema.


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

Just had three weed cookies and smoked some 100% sativa ,Marleys Collie.

Im riding a warm fluffy cloud , sailing the warm gentle summer sky.


----------



## RyanM

I've been up since friday uh it's monday hmm 20 ritalin to start it off,adderall here and there,uhsaturday smoking meth,sunday uh 1 x 7:20pm   uh 1 x 11pm and here I am 9:32am with 1 more x left and   this x is getting to me I think I don't know like I had this whole little breakdown for no reason well just thinking how i'm alone in this apartment,no friends around, it's so weird now if I'm not home and alone it's great, if i'm home,alone, I have this breakdown which is yeah I don't know embarrassing I guess typing it but I'm not suppose to be feeling or even knowing what an emotion is never had any sort of feeling greatly numb or greatly happy as long as you have some sort of upper, I coasted over 2 years on no feelings or having any emotion at all,sadness or happiness,all the same cuz i'm searching and today I'll do-whatever-you-tell-me-to but tomorrow I might hate you hope you drop dead cuz uh hey you're out and I need more-bye *sigh*

so many years I forgot what crying is unless you mean'eyes watering-from snorting-then it's like ah look i'm crying but yeah-   I don't know yeah I just realized how pointless my little breakdown was because i'm not going to change and make new friends, and that is pft what I can't handle, alone,isolation,with drugs, argh if i'm not going to have any friends   then atleast   I can overdose a little faster   this went alllll wrong,but i'd like to get some fake e with rat poison something,chemical,soaked in draino,deadly-fatal-in little amounts,I can't wait. I can only secretly hope... how funny i'm still waiting for salvation but how is that going to happen when there's no one around? pft I can't even think about raising one little finger to pull myself up and 'save myself' i'm just not that self-sufficient-how boring


----------



## gugglebum

Poor guy.

If I was rich I'd buy you a Russian bride for you to be happy with. That, or I'd check you into a rehabilitation clinic (as if they worked...)


----------



## RyanM

thank god-for addict friends-uh I'm going to take the other x now and go over to my friend's house cuz yeah- they just started rolling, uhh    you know you might have  a little problem with e when you took 2 last night  you didn't sleep in around  3-4 days   and you are going over to a friends house dropping another x cuz  yeah   it's 10am and we are all going to enjoy the time we have till the 'love' drains cuz uhh I hate the other person at this house but oh well it will be great fun
stingg like a scropion buzz like on Eeeee


----------



## subdefy

I can't wait until Ryan loses the magic but then again he'll probably just keep taking them for the "speedy" effects.


----------



## Cat Again

Ryan buddy, dont you think you should take it easy on all the stims ur popping?


----------



## trueMayheM

I'm on 9 mg Clonazepam plus 2 beers and I feel FANTASTIC complete relaxaion To most people this would be a knock out dose but since I have a prescription I guess I have more tolerance then most my friends. Nothing in the world can bother me I feel GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## yucatanboy

uhhhhhhh, woke up hung the motherfuck over with a skinned knee....oh man my head fucking hurts!!!!  i must have had a great night last night, but i barely remember it...drank some water, took an ibuprofen, and smoked a bowl to ease my pain... hopefully i wont yak... i gotta get high and watch cartoons to beat this pain, thank god for spring break


----------



## yucatanboy

now i am high, and my head hurts less, but i still feel like crap... maybe another bowl will help .  Damn hangovers.

Edit: after a bowl of weed and a bowl of ramen i feel better, now just to sober up, take a shower and go in and do some work.


----------



## ninjaupthere

Try not to lose controlll.

 Sometimes smoking by yourself sucks.


----------



## HotRails

The best I've ever had, part 2:

(Tiny finly ground nug in the vaporizer, didn't even cover the bottom + Inhaled)X2 = deliciously high.

ehh part 1 is in my journal.


----------



## DJDeepRed

Ended up coming across some moola (moo-law), and then coming across some OC.  I just wanted to share to you all that im feeling way nice at the moment, and hope that you all are joining me from wherever you may be feeling just as nice.  Right on, Deep Red..........


----------



## throwitallaway

Drinking and smoking all day long...and night...ate some pink diamonds and cherries too. Feeling muntered.


----------



## blahblahblah

We should just have a topic called 'Sober and you want to post about it', it would probably take up alot of less space.  As if I commented in this thread each time I saw it on the screen I alone would probably have it in the 25-30 page range, but it is interesting to see what others are taking.

on topic- heroin & klonopin


----------



## EV-inc

hahaha IM HAMMMMMMMMMMEREDDDDDD
happy thursday everyone
and plus
happy st..patricks day too lol
im irish i didnt even know
JUSS HIT THAT BITCH WITH A BOTTLE!!!!!!

oh man im drunkkkkkk...hahahahahahah


----------



## dabb

Drunk as FUCK. Unable to even read bl but able to post. Had 300mg of codeine (mad thanks to alphanumeric who gave me the heads up that taking more than 300mg of codeine is pointless) then about 12 drinks or so, actually drunk for once, im at my friends place but still logged on and posting. Hope ur all having a mad a time as me. Had cigars and it was good shit but my drunk friend broke the lebanese bong before we could have some apple tabacco. 

/Edit - Man i need some bluelighters to party with, everyone else is so soft they've passed out 4:24 and im still awake yet i've drunk as much as anyone else here but am only the one on another depressant as well.


----------



## Tiesto

Well..im not high at this moment.  but i will be too fucked up to post wen i am later on 2nite...E, Shrooms, K, Weed, Alcohol...

sweet god....SWEET GOD!


----------



## meekamoo

Tiesto said:
			
		

> *Well..im not high at this moment.  but i will be too fucked up to post wen i am later on 2nite...E, Shrooms, K, Weed, Alcohol...
> 
> sweet god....SWEET GOD! *




lol! please try to post when you're high... will be very entertaining to everyone here im sure


----------



## dbighead2

man I am drunk as FUCK. But i think I broke my ankle.


----------



## throwitallaway

Buzzzing away.......


----------



## RyanM

uh up since thursday

uh it started with ritalin+oxy uh we went through 20 ritalin pills again uh couple 25mg oxy

uh next morning adderall uh who knows how much
met new adderall connection got 44 pills today uh almost gone
refill on thursday 60pills
stole a prescription,whatever

uh tonight uh we got a ball of coke, then we smoked meth,then we decided to smoke crack,then another couple grams of coke

uh might have a ketamine connection,met new people pretty cool,they are into using needles,so yeah that's probably around the corner but nothing major,they were telling me how they shot up E before how it's so much better,uh coke,oxy and alll this other stuff

met a person with a methadone prescripton

uh hopefully when I'm done with work we can get everything back because uh we are broke and we started with around 300 or so then coke,meth,crack, pawn dvds,steal,lie, it's really bad but it's okay we're in this together buy,deal,sell,use,whatever works.

who knows hopefully we get atleast 200 and not be like well fuck it might as well spend all tonight to hold out till tomorrow and fix it

hopefully saturday will be good maybe x or whatever but hey it's saturday  and  sunday   we will crash then recover to do it all again but it's a blast how great it is to actually get friends you can understand and how we help each other out I'm happy I found the friends I really needed and not those who are like 'uhh right blah blah drugs=bad or drugs=okay if it's pot but not if it's meth"

D.A.R.E. Drug Abuse Resistance Eductation - greatness we got our shirt today at goodwill - for free though cuz we know the person working and the cameras weren't working I guess so we are happy to support D.A.R.E. and wear their shirt cuzzz we say no to drugs. oh how great to be moving forward too with DARE america in this better and improved dare.program. it's working but we're not satisfied yet.


----------



## gugglebum

"how great it is to actually get friends you can understand and how we help each other out I'm happy I found the friends I really needed"

I know you aren't going to listen to me/anyone here, but I'd feel guilty if I didn't tell you that those are NOT the friends you need.

... OK, that was a waste of time.
Just take it easy on the crack, Ryan.
Whatever.


----------



## Addy

Drinking redbull and vodka, have my 1/4 oz of yeyo, oh and im taking ritalin also (for ADHD  )

Addy


----------



## throwitallaway

Hashish


----------



## SgTaIrBoRnE

budweiser, AK-47, and some marlboro lights.  OHH yea.


----------



## RyanM

*sigh* got a restock of 20 pills of ritalin 30mg so I'm basically sitting at home snorting ritalin because I don't know what else to do andd i'm bored and the right people aren't calling and every time the phone rings I run to it but the people who call I can't talk to cuz no  then I get down,then I have to snort one more,it's kind of like "why are you snorting ritalin?"  "uh cuz I have no idea what else to do" argh  or ah any way I can't deal  so another ritalin then I'm just going to lay down in my bed next to the phone blahblahblahblah


----------



## WholeWhiteBreaD

Ohhhh sister morphine...you make me feel so good 
(3 100's orally)


----------



## aysen

I bought 7 oc40s and 5 oc20s 3 days ago and im all out


----------



## blahblahblah

RyanM is turning it to a 'well rounded' drug addict these days, have fun while it last, we all eventually crash.

Sober for the most part: Buprenorphine & Klonapin (easing my dopesickness just fine, well almost just fine).  I am going to do another bump here in a minute to try to relax my dope thinking mind a bit more, I really dont know where I would be if it wasnt for buprenorphine.  Its such a handy drug. Oh, and a touch of weed. lazy day.  I hate having to wait those 24 hours or so after using heroin to take bupe, I am in a quasi-state of withdrawl and have to wait untill I start to feel the anxiety/aches/chills/running nose to take it.  Today was a hell day that I teetered on using H again [waiting for w/d's to be strong enough so I could take the bupe with out being thrown into w/d's which can be quite the messy ordeal if you take your bupe to soon when you have a habit] but this binge has to end and what better time than now.


----------



## dick2004

E

1,5 bacardi

0,5 smurf just before going home. sun is rising birds are singing

had some great conversation and sorted out thigs a bit

kisses


----------



## twitchit

^^^glad to hear it, 

I'm just sitting at my desk next to my open window really blazed and smoking out the window, listening to Bob Marley and listening to the rain. It is very chill.


----------



## twitchit

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *"how great it is to actually get friends you can understand and how we help each other out I'm happy I found the friends I really needed"
> 
> I know you aren't going to listen to me/anyone here, but I'd feel guilty if I didn't tell you that those are NOT the friends you need.
> 
> ... OK, that was a waste of time.
> Just take it easy on the crack, Ryan.
> Whatever.  *



This is so funny, but so sad, you just go back and forth every line between be careful/fuck it you're not about to listen anyway.


----------



## john mason

Nigga, we ON!  lol, ive beeen drinking beer, brandy, smoking weed all night

definitely in the zone.

im fucked up, pimp.

l8


----------
john


----------



## MartiniBoy

*Typical Friday, but on Saturday*

Sake, then coming home and getting VERY stoned, then a hot shower (wow), now sitting naked and typing.  I love this feeling.

My God, I wish I had a small group of party friends here.  Yes, they'd be naked too.  ;-)

MB


----------



## hazejunk

my highly fuckedup!!on valium methadome and heroin..
i can barely see my monitor whem i look at the screen it thacks a couple of sec to see what i typed LOL


----------



## twitchit

You know when you're just chillin late at night w/ your friends, and then you're kinda hungry, so you order pizza AND cheesebread, then you smoke a few bowls, and fuck around for a while, then you realize you're pretty hungry,  right before you  remember you ordered pizza and remind your friends, and then the pizza man calls to say he's downstairs? I love it when that happens! mmmmmm


----------



## twitchit

I'm so high right now, that every time I hit back to go to the main screen, I click on the same forum I just left, EVERY time, for real. 

(this is why I am adding a second message now, because after I left I accidentally clicked on drug culture again  )


----------



## throwitallaway

Chilling on sunday afternoon stoned.


----------



## shags2dope78

Been taking Valiums and smoking a lot of bud. Damn I feel great!


----------



## throwitallaway

Still chilling...


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

smoked a bowl


----------



## swybs

wholewhitebread, I worry about you...if you read your posts from only a few weeks ago, you will realize you are tumbling down the abyss mighty quickly. Just be careful and realize that addiction is no joke. Sorry to be a buzz kill...

swybs


----------



## kitco

Just got home from seeing Digweed, the man is a freakin' mad scientist!! Brilliant show.  Just took a long hot shower and going to enjoy the comedown lounging in bed and watching Tron.  Good night all!!


----------



## RyanM

give me absolute control over every living soul and lie beside me,baby,that's an order!
give me crack and anal sex  take the only tree that's left and stuff it up the hole in your culture  give me back the berlin wall give me Stalin and St Paul give me Christ or give me Hiroshima   destroy another fetus now we don't like children anyhow

when they said REPENT REPENT...I wonder what they meant

*loves tax money* uh at the moment just a couple Ritalin 180mg welll I might as well get ready  but tonight I'm going to guess atleast X or meth or both but yeah I'm buying a few X if those plans fall   a prescription of whatever pharm speed will do.

console yourself,you're better alone
destroy yourself,see who gives a fuck
absorb yourself,you're better alone
destroy yourselffff



Failure


----------



## Addy

Well here goes.  My roll hook up defaulted on me so, despight the fact that I have benn yakked up for the last the last three days, I get a nice 2g's from ususal hookup, get a fith of vodka along with a nice bottle of eastern Australian Shiraz.  After drinking for the last 1.5hrs I finally broke up the large pearlesceance rock of joy and began my evening of delight.   So, as I stand here, before my peers, and opposition, I speak in person of ultimate and withstanding power of not cocaine hcl, but cocaethlyene.

Addy


----------



## ItchySkratchy

^^^RyanM, you might take first place in my book of all time continuous one-after-another tweaked-the-fuck-out posts on BL.....

shheeesh!!!!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Right now i am high on 22mg 4-homipt and the tornado sirens have been going off for like 30 minutes. It is so cool I am going back out to watch and see if i can see it. 

Update: I just checked and the weather says it is 9 miles east om me and moving east so I guess it is over. Still trippin hard though


----------



## blahblahblah

^ lucky I wish I was tripping anything to get me out of this meloncoly.  Typical 3rd day depression of hetting of heroin and hoping back onto buprenorphine.

8mg of Klonpin
150mg of Vistaril
3-4mg of Buprenorphine
50mg of Thorazine
6 pints of beer

God to I wish I had some weed, tomorrow, tomorrow.

Fuck me Fuck everthing I hate this stage UGH


----------



## RyanM

okay I was on 180mg before I left for work *thinks* 2 pills,3,2,2,2 uh 11 more rits so 30x11-330mg+180mg 510mg ritalin I guess for now
blahblahblah I didn't get x just 40 more ritalin but they are 10mg so yeah those will be gone tomorrow uh I have some 30's left too which I will probably snort tonight I don't know I don't keep track really so  it's not a concern

blahblahblah "no,seriously,listen,I won't spend it on drugs,it's for my car savings,seriously,I knew you since 5th grade,blahblahblah" hopefully I get $40 from her,uhh tomorrow, hmm we'll figure out something,hopefullly get atleast some amphetamines 20 or 30 adderall something of that sort, uhhh lost my train of thought *thinks-don't call at 2am for nothing* hmm luckily I get paid friday but that's too far pft I don't know or really even am seriously thinking ahead I have uh probably 50 ritalin pills left so i'm not worried tonight,tomorrow day,tomorrow night,uh if it leads into tomorrow morning, probably get worried,I should count,*holds* 2 30's,41 10mg, 470mg ritalin left,not worries *sigh of relief* if I'm on already 510mg ritalin and I have 470mg left *thinks* I'll probably beat my 900mg concerta thing in 30 hours wayy back,leave it up to me to snort 500ishmg ritalin and not even noticed till I actually add it up but yeah I'm not going to get into the keeping track habit  3 pills here 2 3 2 2 2 2 every 30 minutes is only 2 pills in all cuz  the other pills r gone, in the past,this makes me remember when I read more now again months ago Elizabeth with her 40 pills of ritalin a day habit,kind of shocked then,but I see now how easy it really is to go through that many,throw a couple,crush,snort hmm 15 minutes uh blank,oh! throw couple,crush snort, what else is there to do then to crush and snort more? yeahblahblahblah218amnothing to do no plans this minute,or for hours to come,welll no use bothering to think later,present219amnothingnoringingnoplanssnorttwomorelay down till phonerings or any thoughts occur till then lay down,music,snortwhennecessary
I have a question orr not, hmm insolence-poison well will be my theme song for the night,*you can break it down but it still makes no sense,this is my brain,so sick science can't even contain,Is there any thought process that remains?* oh I found my question all in all in all in all I'm aching i'm beggging for a speed overdose cuz that seems exciting because i'll be getting more speed or something,one night it made sense while we couldn't find any some how we worded it right  something about aching for a speed overdose but not deadly but so much you are hanging only by an inch then stroke or heart failure is your safety net, kind of like, if you do 1 thing wrong or breathe wrong or get up take too many steps I don't knowI can't remember but it made perfect sense that night our main point was 'we would be speeding so much! it would be great!' we needed more.


----------



## SpikeMike

i posted this thread...

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=190503&r=1


----------



## Benzorider

Im on 100 mg tramadol, 4 mg xanax and 100 mg codeine... and a beer and cigarettes.... damn this is the perfect low flow combo, just out in the garden sunbathing... Ohhhhhhhhh this is sooooooooooo nice!


----------



## slintstix

Wow Ryan, you finally found a hookup for meth, eh?


----------



## Tiesto

holy fuck im friggin ruipped off mty mind!  jus smoke a joint wiht sum keif on it, omfg im so gone.  i couldnt find this thread and went 4 pages down looking for it then i thought i lost it and went to page 1 found it, got in, thought it was the wrong one, then did it again...then realized im here now.  im rambling


----------



## hyperborea13

I just got my hands on some hydrocodone, and am sitting here scratching my body and my head and I feel soooooooooooo good.


----------



## throwitallaway

Smoked a good few buckets earlier...


----------



## hazejunk

i love heroin+benzo's+some GOOD weed+beer and nozinan.....Good time's very very high


----------



## chandler

Weeee.... Just necked 20mg of nitrazepam, 26mg of codeine, and have some a-grade weed sitting chopped in my bowl waiting to hit when the goodness kicks in. Oh, did I mention, that I just bought a kickass (read: obscenely expensive) glass bong that I've had my eye on for a while. So, shortly, I'll smoke a few bowls, kick back, and here's the best part...

I only just discovered old star wars movies. I'm going to watch empire strikes back this arvo! sweeet..... munged out.... Oh man  this is kicking in now.... weeeeeeeeeeeeee..... gotta love the comfortablyy numb feeling.... update soon....


the force is with me.... hahah, i feel like such a geek. watching starwars and necking prescription meds... fantastic.


----------



## JV

high right now.  

didnt get to post this yesterday, but i got high all damn day long.  me and my friends started smoking at 3 and didnt stop til about 2.  anytime we were coming somewhat down, we would smoke again.  we went and saw some IMAX show, which was impressive.  last night, after all that smoking, i just felt so braindead and it felt nice to go to sleep, and when i woke up this morning, i felt fine.  im gonna quit rambling on now.


----------



## qwe

slintstix said:
			
		

> *Wow Ryan, you finally found a hookup for meth, eh? *



guess so.  hes done


----------



## yucatanboy

ahhh, nicely high on the last of my weed for a looooong time, probably not gonna see any for a few months


----------



## QLineHookups

just smoked a nice morning bowl before starting an essay %)


----------



## dabb

Alright i'm here tipsy (was drunk a couple hours ago) after going on a cruise which had free unlimted alcohol and i didn't pay a cent to get on board. Great night except i got talking to one guy on board who said he could sell E at $8 a pop which is sensational for down under so my next question is "well what bulk?" thinking hes gunna say 200+ plus (and i'll have nothing to do with such bulk, i like not being in jail) but instead the reply comes back "bulk??? i can sell u one at $8 if u want" but he lays down the condition that i find him coke at less than $600 an 8ball. I wasn't sure i could so i told him id find my friend who might be able to arrange it and meet him on the peir when the boat docks. I find my friend and he tells me his girlfriend could probably hook up way cheaper than $600 an 8ball however this guy is no where to be found near the peir and the best drug oppurtunity that i've ever come across goes begging.    

Oh yeh he might have been full of crap but theres alot of back story i didn't bother to post that makes inclined to believe him and besides im a BLer im not gunna buy them without testing when the price is so low.


----------



## JV

qwe said:
			
		

> *guess so.  hes done  *



he had found meth before yesterday.  he posted about it in this thread.


----------



## throwitallaway

I can't feel my legs i'm that stoned, ate some hash..


----------



## yucatanboy

Ahh being smoked out while drunk is a greeeaaaattt thing.  Yar matey.  Time to smoke some blue lotus.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

I'm crashing biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig time. From E


----------



## TrippedOutKid

I drank some poppy pod tea. I'll be relaxed for a little while. About 2 hours ago I drank it. Watching The Fly 1 and 2 right now.


----------



## throwitallaway

very very stoned


----------



## IamEtardedF*#ker

Coke is the shit let me add to that but it also is the most the evil drug in the world besides heroin.  Don't let that shit get to you cause once your hook, thens it's hard to let go if you know what I may mean.


----------



## WholeWhiteBreaD

Oohhh so THIS is what real nodding is.  find this thread-took a big nod-out for a minute or so trying to do this...I'm KO'd.  oh, ya, sniffed some chiva water and an OC 80.  .......2mg Klonopin from the morning.  wow it literally ook me probably 20 mins to write this!!   oh how could i forget?  also 5 30mg mscontins orally!!!
Thank God the quarter's over!


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

smoked bud


----------



## SickPunk

Chilling out with a can of Stella Artois that i found in the trunk of my car. %) 

I'm finally working again after having terrible luck in the jobhunt for a couple months now... waiting tables, first day today, and made enough in tips to finance a nice half quarter, of which I rolled two nice big 3/4 gram joints, which we smoked in a large session. Also present were two big joints, the bigger of which was the biggest rock joint I'd ever seen. Luckily, there were a lot of us. 

Just smoked a bowl and listened to some Mars Volta with a buddy who's sleeping outside this room on my couch right now. Tomorrow shall be a similar day!


----------



## [S]alvatore

I really havev toi stop with this Cognacc shit. Not good for the liver *or* the wallet


----------



## Tiesto

these shroomies are fuckin with me man the key s  are movin adn letters shaking melting like wtffff


----------



## NinjaElite

[S]alvatore said:
			
		

> *I really havev toi stop with this Cognacc shit. Not good for the liver or the wallet *



hell yah had to go with some vodka this time, and a big ass jug of capt'n cause there so much cheaper. But, you gotta love da yak.


----------



## throwitallaway

Tiesto said:
			
		

> *these shroomies are fuckin with me man the key s  are movin adn letters shaking melting like wtffff *



Tell me about it.......and add in alot of e.


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

OMG!  I'm rolling on easter.  I'm gunna go to hell....:-(


----------



## JV

im high on easter.


----------



## twitchit

I forgot it was Easter till I came here! 8)  I was just gonna say, its nice being blazed on a lazy Sunday afternoon! and now also HappY Easter!! :D


----------



## RyanM

well back when I posted about ritalin  the next day did turn into another 400mg or more  any way easily over 1,000mg I just kind of lost count because the next morning I got stressed and dumped half the pills in my mouth that were in the pill crusher,strangely enough I finally got sick of snorting ritalin last week cuz of the 400mg+ days and so I started swallowing them after othe morning stressed thing,
lol I find it kind of funny that I could handle adderall easily but yet ritalin was going to lead me to overdose and I justt wanted amphetamines  grr so sick of ritalin

well after that  uh last night or night before errr um got 40 pills of I don't know they said muscle relaxers *did I even spell that right? I use to be able to spell* any way they said like oxycodone*not oxycodone but comparing them to oxy* so I had 100mg of those since they were 10mg white pills,then we snorted some coke,thenn after that I don't know strangely I passed out but not like that.
we finallly got to my friends house thenn I laid down and fell to sleep I don't know how since I wasn't even tired and on 1,000mg-ish ritalin from the 2 days and coke and the only 'downer' I took was those 10 muscle relaxers hm  crazy

E would be good fo r easter but I'm being antisocial at home with Grrr  more stupid ritalin grrr grrr grrr this ritalin is making me sick i'm sick of hearing the ritalin,seeing ritalin,snorting and swallowing ritalin,and sick of the thought of ritalin. grr and this isn't even my fault.  I am thankful though for a serious unlimited supply of ritalin because it is better than nothing at all. hmm I should just taking sleeping pills I don't know it's only 5pm pft hmm I could try to hang out with someone buut I don't need anything I meann I got ritalin I don't really need to leave today  I think I'll sleep.with sleeping pills.till tomorrow


----------



## aysen

You need sleep ^^


----------



## Tiesto

just smoked a bowl and im stoned bad, chicken wings are on their way :O


----------



## NinjaElite

hold on, you can get chicken wings delivered? Buffalo chicken is the best food ever.


----------



## Kandy K

i dont care i slam dope i smoke shards all day all night till death do us part

slama dama bing bong while you ram the rama dama ding dong

gatTAMN i am SPIZZUNNNNNNN


----------



## therastamonsays

been a long time since ive been on BL, hell its  been a long time since ive had the internet since i moved to my new place and havnt had much money to pay for a service provider.

but i figured this would be the best place to start posting again. just finished smoking some very nice blunt out of some jack flash, and some nothernlights crossed with big bud


----------



## Addy

My roll is comming up quite nicely.

Addy


----------



## twisted by design

*who's smoking right now*

and what you hittin?

i've got a bowl in front of me...second chop in progress

brand new bilbison right there too
uni holidays are fucking rad


----------



## Cin

.. last night this herb got me so high I was seein and hearin shit (no joke at ALL) little guys with tennis rackets the size of thier body and a big green ball in the middle were runnin through my eyes like a projector.. then i was hearin these sound (dum dum duh di di di dit chyeh.....) hehe that was a first and incredible, because ive been smoking a while and never had that happen - nothing even close.


----------



## Tiesto

im so high off that sweet chron


----------



## Km013

^one time i smoked 3 bowls of shitty beasters and i started hearing really loud static/clicking sounds...crazy


----------



## wesmdow

i sit at my computer and toke/read forums as games load. it makes me appreciate the load times 8)


----------



## Scottoes

i have heard sounds before....not common though,   never hallucinated before.... my hi is usually too "fuzzy" or disorientated


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

vicodin+weed=VIcodelicous!


----------



## SilverFeniks

Aphex Ecstasy said:
			
		

> *vicodin+weed=VIcodelicous! *



that name is taken


----------



## Thizzin

I posed this in the wrong thread so I'm gonna do it in the right one

Out here in Sacramento I'm puffin some White Rhino


----------



## aysen

I just stepped outside to enjoy in some fine mid grade cannabis


----------



## KemicalBurn

*Re: who's smoking right now*



			
				twisted by design said:
			
		

> *and what you hittin?
> 
> i've got a bowl in front of me...second chop in progress
> 
> brand new bilbison right there too
> uni holidays are fucking rad *



i merged the this with the thread you are currently reading!

please, if you cant UTFSE then at the very least, read the first page.


----------



## Pillish

Pretty Blown and about 2 roll cant wait! LOL


----------



## hazejunk

yeaaaaah i'm feeling verry relaxt just took 100mg temazepam smoked some verry good hash(the best of my coffyshopcald supper nepal i live in holland)and i'm drinking some nice beer cald belle-vue kriek(cherry beer)..... hmmmmmmmmmmm i feel good!!!


----------



## throwitallaway

stoned and going to get stoned and get even more stoned all over again, yes that's right stoned.


----------



## SilverFeniks

I'm high on literary prowess and the excitement of being alive.

No, really!  

That's what you have to settle for in these days of old age apparently ... party hardy children.


----------



## DexterMeth

I'm pretty fucking sick right now.  My body aches, my nose is runny, and my stomach feels like it's turned inside out......watch my reaction once i dose myself and edit this post. Give me an hour or 2 to cop and whatnot.


----------



## JV

smoked all day after i got outta class at 4.  it was nice and around 64 or so today and sunny.  and tomorrows gonna be even nicer!  i cant wait.


----------



## HazeEM

chiiiiiiiiiilling.. enjoying spring break with some oxycontin and weed. A+ combo


----------



## RyanM

120mg Ritalin,130mg oxycodone or some muscle relaxer or pain killer the name is irrelevant least important, 100mg adderall- 65-70 bpm *sigh* barely alive

tomorrow I think I'll just do adderall,I will just put 100mg-200mg-300mg,100mg-with pain killers,200mg with pain killers,300mg with pain killers, in a hat,and pick because I have no idea how to dose,where to start,how to know how much or why or when or any sort of normal recreational dosage or dosage right for me,get my heart back into 95-100bpm so I know I'm alive, i'll resurrect myself again.

I just want this headache to go away as fast as possible it's been with me for hours and hours I think  I will take sleeping pills wake up brand new,with no headache

*rides along on the drug train* 
It'll take you as high as the heavens
It'll take you to the depths of hell
It'll make you friends, it'll take your friends
Who will never live to tell
Drug train, drug train
The train's first stop is pleasure,
The scond stop is fun
But in a jail cell baby or a hospital bed
You'll need hope 'cuz you ain't got none
The train passes through the graveyard
May the loved ones rest in peace
For the last stop baby is a violent crash
And hard times they never cease


----------



## hazejunk

temazepam in the morning is to much......sleeeeeeeppppyyyy..........


----------



## throwitallaway

finished the end of my hash this morning......


----------



## PurrrinInOk

I can't believe that with my opiate tolerance Tramadol has me so messed up!!!!  I think I'm in love  LOL


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

i took some mushrooms at like i dunno 2 ish im tripping realllllllyyy hardddddd.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

ryan ever thought of IV??


----------



## throwitallaway

fucking fucked up on large amounts of cannabis and buckfast tonic wine


----------



## SilverFeniks

I'm smoking some Salvia 7x ... trippy body load in short amounts, but my mental self definately still feels attatched to the physical ...

guess i'll save the rest for if i ever have weed again, might make it slightly trippier


----------



## aysen

65mg of hydro + 2g's of mid grade cannabis 

Feeling pretty damn wasted


----------



## qwe

I think RyanM's dead now
I get his E!


----------



## Ninjetic

On coke at the moment, but thinkin about taking some darvocet with tramadol n vicodin. I wanna get at least a little sleep sometime tonight.....


----------



## throwitallaway

hungover a bit..not too much..just that thirsty feeling, gonna go for a pipe and a cigarette.


----------



## Here we go

Poly drug use is my friend


----------



## obsolete

I should have posted here last night. I was so freaked out bein in the house on my own.


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *120mg Ritalin,130mg oxycodone or some muscle relaxer or pain killer the name is irrelevant least important, 100mg adderall- 65-70 bpm *sigh* barely alive*


I really wish you'd stop taking drugs Ryan. I think it is plain to everyone here that you have serious addiction problems. 1g+ of ritalin in 2 days, 300mg+ of adderal, muscel relaxers, oxycodone in huge doses. 130mg of oxy is a lot! You only started using it in the last month and already your on doses that big?! Ask anyone here whose been through an oxy addiction, and they'll tell you you are on a short road to a very bad place.

Just listen to what you're posting, you hate ritalin, you see it all the time, snort it all the time, eat it all the time, yet you hate it. Why don't you stop then? Give drugs a rest. Your posts are becoming less frequent, but more chaotic and jumbled. You make less sense than you used to (and thats saying something) and from your description of your actions, your body is getting completely fucked over. 

I honestly can't beleive your parents haven't noticed something is up. You've been like this for over a year!


----------



## nuke

"i told u i was harcore"?


----------



## slintstix

Yeah, really. I felt a bit bad to see him ramble about having a really bad headache whilst being on 130mg of oxy. He's probably suffereing from withdrawals from like 5 different substances or whatever. 

Maybe it's best to start thinking about cutting back a bit, man?


----------



## hazejunk

wagghh it took 100mg oxazepam 80mg temazpam i feel fucking great smoking some nice hash now....good time's


----------



## hazejunk

^^waaggh that dosage knock my out cold pffff i just wokeup LOL


----------



## throwitallaway

no point talking to ryan anymore, he's a total lostcause combining all those different drugs...i suppose it wouldn't be as bad if he was combining drugs such as ecstacy, lsd and ketamine...but all those prespcripition drugs...sleeping pills and the sort, like what the fuck ryan?


----------



## tihkal me elmo

took 4 fat caps of valerian root earlier.. oooooh yeah!  i bet yall wish you had some of this!!


----------



## Blue Footed Booby

dude hook me up w/ some of that crazy shiz! i'm sober and sad


----------



## ecstasis

trippin' and rollin' ballz like NO OTHER

(couple hits of acid and two tabs of meth and MDMA)


----------



## Glory Hole

I want to share my cock with everyone


----------



## Tiesto

the fuck?


----------



## StupidMoFo

AlphaNumeric said:
			
		

> *I really wish you'd stop taking drugs Ryan. I think it is plain to everyone here that you have serious addiction problems. 1g+ of ritalin in 2 days, 300mg+ of adderal, muscel relaxers, oxycodone in huge doses. 130mg of oxy is a lot! You only started using it in the last month and already your on doses that big?! Ask anyone here whose been through an oxy addiction, and they'll tell you you are on a short road to a very bad place.
> 
> Just listen to what you're posting, you hate ritalin, you see it all the time, snort it all the time, eat it all the time, yet you hate it. Why don't you stop then? Give drugs a rest. Your posts are becoming less frequent, but more chaotic and jumbled. You make less sense than you used to (and thats saying something) and from your description of your actions, your body is getting completely fucked over.
> 
> I honestly can't beleive your parents haven't noticed something is up. You've been like this for over a year! *



I agree with you, although I don't have many posts I have watched and listened to RyanM's posts. And I agree 100% with you, he's going to end up dying or end up never being able to recover if he doesn't start tapering now.


----------



## RyanM

70mg ritalin,60mg ritalin,200mg adderall? I have no idea it might be more or less I don't know

finally found adderall no more stupid ritalin I snorted the last of those Finally

44 20mg tablets was my purchase, not that there is any where close to that left I'll probably get 100mg ritalin just for the fun of it because it's so cheap and then hopefully another 200mg adderall

sadly that hat trick didn't work because I ended up with 200mg and then I decided I will just go over that because I didn't want to follow some forced plan


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 50mg or miprocin about 2 hours ago
It feels great and the visuals are crazy
Right now I am happy but it is very confusing
I am going outside to go enjoy the  sunshine


----------



## RyanM

okay that was a lot of nonsense,sorry about that,I will delete all that jibberish, 140mg adderall at the moment, lalala blah blahblah okay i'm leaving,WITH NO PLANS, which is a disaster,i already know i'm going to get too stressed out with no place to go,I see the future, 240mg adderall, and whatever amount of ritalin I will end up snorting,and hopefully I find something to do ,I'll stall for an hour and clean my car,all the windows and hopefully I'll think of something. or hopefully someone calls so then I don't have to think cuz they will think for me and I will get to hang out and have a plan


----------



## DexterMeth

lmao.  It's Ryan M! When will you wake up to the music and start snorting the REAL stuff.  Meth.  Meth meth!  Some meth for you, some meth for me....but mostly all for me!


----------



## hazejunk

goddam if good just smoked some smack took 80mg valium couple of hours ago and smoking some nice hash now.................high as a fucking kite!!!!!!!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am still high on miprocin and about3 hours ago ate ga gram of dxm and im triiping my ass off.
Its been a crazy day for me


----------



## DexterMeth

hazejunk said:
			
		

> *goddam if good just smoked some smack took 80mg valium couple of hours ago and smoking some nice hash now.................high as a fucking kite!!!!!!!   *



you're an asshole.  I hate you.


----------



## hazejunk

hahah you jealous bitch ......why you sober or somethig?


----------



## LinX

hey its my first time posting in here  and i just sniffed some heroin 15 mins ago and im comming up... i feel good now *closes eyes, and lays back in chair*


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Finished off the last pot brownie.  Burned my arm making the cannabutter last week.  Healing well.  I got two anyway.  J said he would be home by 8pm....fuck 'em.  Sorry dahling.  I BURNED my flesh making the butta for these brownies.  I deserve the last one...it could have been cut into 2 good ones but he will understand.


----------



## DexterMeth

^You should just rub some of that butter on your burn.


----------



## MartiniBoy

Had a couple bowls of average weed.  Not major high (no time stretching yet), but about to get in the shower.  That's always SO much fun while high, X or weed!

Have a martini,

MB


----------



## aysen

25mgs oxycodone + 25mgs hydrocodone + 10mg Valium + cannabis

Feeling real good first time ive mixed benzo's with opiates its suppose to be make it help the opiates so far so good.. but the valium hasnt kicked in all the way yet.. either way im high as fuck


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I'm fuckin' BBQ'ed... wowza. %)


----------



## starcraft

This afternoon it was this combo 3 grams of shrooms, a joint, and 7 hits of nitrous, the most intense feeling I ever had. 

Now right before I sleep, some codeine 120mg is really nice.


----------



## aysen

Update: after smoking some more weed and the valium kicked in.. im fuckin wasted i love this combo


----------



## Vaya

Comin' off a CRAZY day on DXM suspended release...shit lasts a good 12 horus out of my skull. Got an ounce of some great new buds, smells wonderful. About to go chase some o and call it a night.


----------



## nemesis-a

tweaking and rolling, earlier i was giving my friend a lightshow in my car in the rain... but i think he went home to go wack off or something...


----------



## Ninjetic

Slightly drunk and buzzin from a few bumps of coke. I may be wasted, but I've got work to do (project due in 1.5 days) and I've barely even started the shit. Kill your tv:D Once I get this work shit outta the way, I'll blaze some blueberry and take some vicodin and tramadol.


----------



## yucatanboy

arrrr. tonight: booze, a hit off a spliff, booze, salvia, booze, calea zacatechichi extract, booze, california poppy smoke, booze, lots of california poppy.  Damn i wish i had weed.  Soooo much work to do this week.  Damn thesis.  Arrr.  Damn 1hr being taken away.


----------



## hazejunk

i'm still smoking heroin and popping benzo's didn't sleep last night i felt to damn good....and i still do  also i got this very special hash it's mould kasmier or something it's the strongest hash i ever smoked.....


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> *^You should just rub some of that butter on your burn. *



We both know what an awful remedy that is...at least I do.  The burn happened 7 days ago.  The only thing I am rubbing into it is Vit E and aloe.

Oh, he didn't care that the brownies were all in my belly.  At least, I think so.  I was so high when he got home I don't remember when he got home or when he left this morning for that matter.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Does being a little high from this morning I smoked a bowl at 9 count? Im soo cracked out I took DOI last night at 7 I havent slept in 24 hours im feeling like a giant train wreck waiting to happen UGH!!!!!!


----------



## throwitallaway

stoned


----------



## deroxor

*YEEEEEESSSSSS (Sorry)*

I just smoked Meth for the first time 15 mins ago, and im fuuuckin flying!!!!!!! i can see why people loose their lifes over this shit though  sorry I jsut had to ge thtis outta me, I diddnt wanna scream and wake up the rest of my family.


----------



## DexterMeth

yeah, enjoy the good high while it lasts.  It will never feel that good after awhile...just make you a freak.


----------



## KemicalBurn

very good :D but we have a thread for this...

unless you meant a thread that is meant for a "EVERYONE LOOK AT ME! IM ON DRUGS! AM I COOL YET?"


----------



## DexterMeth

lmao.  It's understandable...its his first time.  But rules are rules....especially if a tweaker is running things now.


----------



## Ninjetic

I'm completely wasted, got that stupid project done (its barely readable tho, whatever) I'm on 5 vicodin, 3 darvocets, 2 tramadol (painkillers haven't kicked in yet tho) drunk off sake, stoned off my ass from some sweet blueberry and my face is numb from a bit of coke. Damn this malfunctioning reality, I wanna crawl inside my enemies heads and gnaw my way out..........


----------



## qwe

@RYANM

look at this thread
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=2920700#post2920700

and this thread 
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=192844&r=13


----------



## DexterMeth

think "The Batman Theme Song"

Ma Ma Ma Ma Ma Ma Ma Ma Ma Ma Ma Ma Ma Ma Ma Ma MORPHINE!


----------



## Ninjetic

I feel like I'm the dancing monkey on my avatar. Choowooga choowooga! The painkillers seem to have canceled each other out, cuz I'm not feelin it. Maybe my tolerance is too high for what I;ve got....^Liquid morphine makes me puke, dude. I wish I could find some in pill form...


----------



## autobhan

RyanM said:
			
		

> *120mg Ritalin,130mg oxycodone or some muscle relaxer or pain killer the name is irrelevant least important, 100mg adderall- 65-70 bpm *sigh* barely alive
> 
> tomorrow I think I'll just do adderall,I will just put 100mg-200mg-300mg,100mg-with pain killers,200mg with pain killers,300mg with pain killers, in a hat,and pick because I have no idea how to dose,where to start,how to know how much or why or when or any sort of normal recreational dosage or dosage right for me,get my heart back into 95-100bpm so I know I'm alive, i'll resurrect myself again.
> 
> I just want this headache to go away as fast as possible it's been with me for hours and hours I think  I will take sleeping pills wake up brand new,with no headache
> 
> *rides along on the drug train*
> It'll take you as high as the heavens
> It'll take you to the depths of hell
> It'll make you friends, it'll take your friends
> Who will never live to tell
> Drug train, drug train
> The train's first stop is pleasure,
> The scond stop is fun
> But in a jail cell baby or a hospital bed
> You'll need hope 'cuz you ain't got none
> The train passes through the graveyard
> May the loved ones rest in peace
> For the last stop baby is a violent crash
> And hard times they never cease *



Heaven's message filter has reviewed your message and it seems you no longer want to be alive. To honor this request, your life has been ended and you will now be able to take amphetamines in heaven where sleep is not required.

Goodbye and Welcome to heaven!

If you feel the AutoDeath bot has acted in error, please contact the administrators (support@crew.heaven.nu) and ask them to review the situation. The administrators will only re-activate your account if AutoDeath has made a mistake.


----------



## DexterMeth

Ninjetic said:
			
		

> *I feel like I'm the dancing monkey on my avatar. Choowooga choowooga! The painkillers seem to have canceled each other out, cuz I'm not feelin it. Maybe my tolerance is too high for what I;ve got....^Liquid morphine makes me puke, dude. I wish I could find some in pill form... *



liquid morphine?  Well it doesnt start out as liquid morphine.  It starts out in a balloon then i put some on a spoon and mix with water,..............


----------



## null_null

lol autobahn :D 

@topic:
1ml tilidin


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am high on poppy tea and 12mg of miprocin that I had measured out in my last trip. I was going to use it to extend that trip but I changed my mind so I ate it today. I love that stuff! I am feeling great euphoria. It feels so good :D


----------



## DexterMeth

^You ever try Iprocin?  <<<Is one of my favorites...and i absolutely LOVE the feeling of combining it with opiates.


----------



## DJAcetone

I am drunk & stoned, coming off a mushroom bender. Feel my pain.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

> _Originally posted by DexterMeth _
> *^You ever try Iprocin?  <<<Is one of my favorites...and i absolutely LOVE the feeling of combining it with opiates. *


 
I haven't yet but I hope to soon, maybe next month. I'll try combining it with opiates when I get the chance. I have combined opiates with miprocin several times and it's always been good.  

Have you tried miprocin with opiates or by itself? If you have, how does it compare with iprocin?


----------



## throwitallaway

DJAcetone said:
			
		

> *I am drunk & stoned, coming off a mushroom bender. Feel my pain. *



love that trippy feeling after a mushroom trip...especially if you trip during the day and then get drunk and stoned that night. 

back on topic...away for a cig, love those cigarettes whenever stoned.


----------



## JV

just smoked a bowl in the nice sun.


----------



## hazejunk

i'm about to get very high.....benzo's heroin and hash agian.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

My whole body is soooooooo goddamn itchyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## DexterMeth

Ive never had miprocin....i opted for the Iprocin because im very familiar with the DIPT analogues....Its one of my fav.

I just got some roofies in the mail!  hell yes, what a surprise to my all day morphine buzz.  No itchies for me....i came prepared with a nice dose of benadryl and phenergan....to for potentiation, tagament and meclizine.

Hell yes.

EDIT - I think i just found my new favorite benzo.  Did i mention a "hell yes" yet?


----------



## nemesis-a

tweak yay herb pills


----------



## gugglebum

I'm on Ketamine.

Wait, no, that's a lie. I _was_ on ketamine, otherwise I'd probably not be able to type this


----------



## RyanM

umm 120mg adderall 40mg adderall 40mg adderall 50mg ritalin 60mg ritalin   uh on my way to get another 100mg ritalin to last till 8pm or something then adderall we'll see how much money I can get.  probably more ritalin too.  it's no use keeping track with ritalin because it's not one parachute of whatever mg   it's 20mg snorted here and another 20mg 10minutes later   and 10mg here and 30 here and 50 there and blahblahblah

hopefully I find something to do today hm I might take some of those whatever nonsense muscle relaxers  who knows it depends what ideas come to me


----------



## throwitallaway

Ryan, get yourself some LSD or mushrooms.

I'm not even stoned anymore and i've no smoke left.


----------



## DexterMeth

RyanM, how can you NOT be into meth yet?  Why are you still pussy footing around with those child drugs?


----------



## Addy

I am once again fucked off of the potent alcohol and cocaine combo....mmmmmmmmmmmm 

Addy


----------



## throwitallaway

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> *RyanM, how can you NOT be into meth yet?  Why are you still pussy footing around with those child drugs? *



Thats exactly what i was wondering....like he's so big into adderal it's a wonder he's not wanting meth meth meth... he has tried it though hasn't he?


----------



## DJAcetone

throwitallaway said:
			
		

> *Ryan, get yourself some LSD or mushrooms.
> 
> I'm not even stoned anymore and i've no smoke left. *



*Dj Acetone passes a joint to throwitallaway*


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *umm 120mg adderall 40mg adderall 40mg adderall 50mg ritalin 60mg ritalin   uh on my way to get another 100mg ritalin to last till 8pm or something then adderall we'll see how much money I can get.  probably more ritalin too.  it's no use keeping track with ritalin because it's not one parachute of whatever mg   it's 20mg snorted here and another 20mg 10minutes later   and 10mg here and 30 here and 50 there and blahblahblah*


I'm amazed you haven't had a heart mummer or tremor yet! You've been on adderall for over a year now and are now taking over 1g of ritalin and adderall mixed together! I get iffy doing 250mg of amphetamine, most of which is cut anyway! Your heart must have had some damage done to it now.


			
				DexterMeth said:
			
		

> *RyanM, how can you NOT be into meth yet?  Why are you still pussy footing around with those child drugs? *


If Ryan got his hands on meth, I would not be surprised (though definately sadened ) if he ended up in rehab, jail or worst of all dead within 6 months. If ritalin and adderall can do that to him, meth could seriously endanger his life!


----------



## Tiesto

5 oral pills of synthetic thc ///////im rppppppppped bad real real bad
never b4 in my life
this bad
higher and higher


----------



## swybs

ryanm HAS tried meth--i suppose it is DOC. And, ryanm, if you read this, I started the thread with only good intentions...go back and read my initial posts. I still wish you the best! And, if you lived closer, I would hang in a fluttered heartbeat....

swybs


----------



## RyanM

whatever mg of ritalin+adderall I said before and add another 20mg ritalin and 40mg of those muscle relaxers whatever the name is  and I'm pretty sure that's it for tonight   maybe another 10mg pain killer we'll see

sum it up - Ritalin-Adderall-Oxy feel a-like muscle relaxer generic whatever the real name is.  mg don't mean a thing.


----------



## the armed forces

Ryan, you are Bluelight's problem child. 

As vico said, how's the psychosis comin'?


----------



## vicodelicious

RyanM said:
			
		

> *whatever mg of ritalin+adderall I said before and add another 20mg ritalin and 40mg of those muscle relaxers whatever the name is  and I'm pretty sure that's it for tonight   maybe another 10mg pain killer we'll see
> 
> sum it up - Ritalin-Adderall-Oxy feel a-like muscle relaxer generic whatever the real name is.  mg don't mean a thing. *



Man, you don't even make sense anymore... 

On another note, I'm rather high on OxyContin and Weed.  It's a lovely thing.


----------



## NinjaElite

back on topic, I smoked some real good hash oil, a blunt, and did a few lines and Im feeling awesome.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Oxy 60mg . I can barely fuckin see


----------



## DexterMeth

MissBehavin'_416 said:
			
		

> * I can barely fuckin see *



mmmm......I can barely fuckin see.... "drools like homer simpson"

mammamam morphine + cant sleep = cant care goodness.


----------



## Tiesto

still high from my last post, been over 8 hours and im still ripppped hard


----------



## throwitallaway

you get those off a dealer tiesto? how strong are they?

smoking some buckets, pipes and joints, actually scraped the pipe and took the goo out and rubbed it down both sides of a cigarette, tasted like a packed joint only it was the goo from inside the pipe which i think is stronger than normal soapbar, after 2 ciggs pure bombed.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am high on poppy tea again today. I am feeling pretty good now. I was feeling kind of sick earlier and had a bad sore throat(strep throat I think) but the poppy tea has helped with that.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I just took two 600mg neurontin pills. I get them from a relative who has a prescription but does not use them. Her dosage was raised from 400mg once a day to 600mg 3 times a day. I am very happy about it

  :D


----------



## DexterMeth

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> *I am high on poppy tea again today. I am feeling pretty good now. I was feeling kind of sick earlier and had a bad sore throat(strep throat I think) but the poppy tea has helped with that. *



isnt this shit great?  I use it to potentiate other things, and it does a great job.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

> _Originally posted by DexterMeth _
> *isnt this shit great?  I use it to potentiate other things, and it does a great job. *


 
Yeah, I like it a lot. I usually use poppies by themselves though. Sometimes I use neurontin or alcohol to potentiate the poppies.


----------



## Tiesto

throwitallaway said:
			
		

> *you get those off a dealer tiesto? how strong are they?
> *



yea i he was perscribed  them from the hospital.  they are S T R O N G.  like im still high, believe it or not.  and its been 26hours of being completely ripped, like i havent come down yet.  its totaly madness i tell you!!!!!!!


----------



## DexterMeth

I am nodding so fucking hard right now....mmmmm


----------



## Ninjetic

I got my prescriptions yesterday. My dr. took me off of aderall xr and put me on original aderall at 20mg's. I got my script filled yesterday, and the bottle says "Amphetamine" in big ass letters. I wonder what thats all about I'm feelin lots better now that I'm back on plain old non xr aderall Stoned


----------



## yucatanboy

Ahhhhh, I decided that work on my thesis I needed to drink a bunch of caffeine... and then smoke a few small bowls with some freinds to calm down and get in the workin' groove.  Feelin' good but i don't know how much i am gonna get done tonight.


----------



## DexterMeth

Ninjetic said:
			
		

> *I got my prescriptions yesterday. My dr. took me off of aderall xr and put me on original aderall at 20mg's. I got my script filled yesterday, and the bottle says "Amphetamine" in big ass letters. I wonder what thats all about I'm feelin lots better now that I'm back on plain old non xr aderall Stoned *



lucky ass


----------



## Kandy K

um yah fucking spracked after taking a 2 week hiatus plus i am about to finish the rest of my fucken salvia right now goddamn a gram in two fucking days can you believe that shit, its 20x extract too.  plus i'mma be on H in a few hours


----------



## DexterMeth

^holy fuck, you're hardcore.. Salvia on speed...that would bug me the fuck out!

Good job on the 2 week thing....and have fun with the H...how are you going to get high on the H? which method?


----------



## Kandy K

i am gonna bootybump that shit niggaaaaaaaaaaa hahahahahahhhahahaahah

im trippin the fuck out right now.  salvia by itself is pretty weak but i figured out how to smoke it so that i can trip from 1 puff, too bad it took me a half gram to figure that shit out


----------



## DexterMeth

Salvia aint weak at all.  Take the biggest hit you can, and hold in the smoke for 30 seconds..  One huge bowl of 10X will send me into another world/reality for a good 5-10 minutes....it's kind of scary...i always forget that i just smoked it, or who i am.


----------



## lostNfound

20mg valium 300 mg codeine
just pulled a cone.
 i been watching astroboy and baraka for the last couple hrs.
its been good, but im bout to tap out


----------



## Kandy K

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> *Salvia aint weak at all.  Take the biggest hit you can, and hold in the smoke for 30 seconds..  One huge bowl of 10X will send me into another world/reality for a good 5-10 minutes....it's kind of scary...i always forget that i just smoked it, or who i am. *



um yah everytime i smoke salvia everything in the room starts fucking talking to me, they always are talking shit on me or telling me things i dont wanna hear

they were telling me my dad really hates me becuase my life is meaningless and out of all the letters in the alphabet he hates K the most and likes "L" because of lil kim (rofl -_-) and B the best, becuase B is the fucking Best!


----------



## Kandy K

i dont know though, i am smoking the 20x shit and like it takes a couple bowls for me to get to that point though, where i dont know who i am or what is going on and if its real or not


----------



## DexterMeth

I guess i can take bigger hits than you.  Seriously, try to take a hit so big you dont think you can hold it in.  Salvia smoke is so smooth compared to most other smokes....you might think at first you wont be able to hold in such a massive hit...but just man up, and you'll trip so fucking hard off one hit.....smoke a bowl in a hit.....you should even really exhale much smoke at all...it absorbs pretty fast into the lungs.

You been up since yesterday?  We're both in southern cali.


----------



## Kandy K

yea this is my 1st night up in a longass time, i been asleep the past 5 days n shit hahahahaahaah.  Can you believe I fucking fell asleep AT A RAVE?!?!?  I fucking fell asleep at a fucking rave next to the goddamn speakers, I swear tweakers can sleep through anything.


----------



## DexterMeth

^lol.  What a waste of a night....sleeping through a rave.
You WERENT on tweak at the rave right?  That's why you slept like a lead weight?


----------



## comf0rtably numb

Aqua Teen Hunger Force is amazingly hilarious when you're high.


----------



## Kandy K

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> *^lol.  What a waste of a night....sleeping through a rave.
> You WERENT on tweak at the rave right?  That's why you slept like a lead weight? *



I haven't tweaked in about two weeks (i broke the chain today).  So yeah I've been dead asleep the past week and a half.  All my friends say that I'm just worn the fuck out lately.


----------



## Geez-A

I havent smoked any of the shit in a very long time.  I had a coupla bowls today, got on here, realised I broke my promise and now feel like total shit.  Gonna pop some valium watch some tv.  So high right now?  Yeah.  But was it worth it?  Not particularly.


----------



## DexterMeth

^At least you can see that, and admit it.  There's nothing wrong with the occasional hit...but you know how it is....

nowadays, I only do the shit when it's free......and i still have to be careful this way, because i swear that shit gets handed out like candy in some of the circles.


----------



## Kandy K

like taking candy from a baby


----------



## bluedolphin

3mg Xaenax , rum, herbs, 20mb ambien

(well it's the next morning, so I guess I passed out before fininshing this post)


----------



## hazejunk

100mg oxazepam and 80mg temazepam....smoking some nice/great hash right now....maaaaaaaaan i feeeel relexed


----------



## DJAcetone

Right now I'm high on coke and horny as fuck.


----------



## throwitallaway

gonna go for the nictoine rush now.... oh way!


----------



## DexterMeth

i smoked my first cig in 2 weeks last night...but i didnt even finish teh whole thing....i always at least smoke a little when im nodding on the good ole' morfiend.


----------



## JV

tramadol, cause its better than nothing, and i felt like altering my mind today.


----------



## Irate_Scotsman

Chewing shitloads of khat leaves that fell off during plant transit.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am high on 5,400mg of neurontin, 90mg of codeine, and 4 hbwr seeds. I feel pretty fucked up now. Visuals are much better than usual for just 4 seeds. Maybe because of the other shit 

I took the codeine and hbwr because I had a really bad headache. hbwr is supposed to help with migraines. The headache is gone but that may be the codeine and not the seeds. Maybe it was both.


----------



## vicodelicious

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> *I am high on 5,400mg of neurontin... *




WHY?


----------



## DexterMeth

potentiator for opiates...a good one at that.


----------



## vicodelicious

Really? I've never heard of that. I have a Rx for Neurontin sitting around here. I'm supposed to take it daily after I was taken off Klonopin by my psych... 

Isn't 5.4 grams of Neurontin a lot?


----------



## DexterMeth

yeah^ its a pretty big dose.  You dont need that much.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

It is a good potentiator for opiates but I also enjoy the effects of neurontin by itself. 

To me, a dose of around 2,000mg is about as good as 15mg of hydrocodone. The high feels different from opiates though.



			
				DexterMeth said:
			
		

> *yeah^ its a pretty big dose.  You dont need that much. *



I was going to use the neurontin by itself. I did not take it all at once. I took it throughout the day to keep it from wearing off. It was taken over about 10 hours.


----------



## JV

high


----------



## LinX

i will be fucked up in aprox 10 hours let the countdown begin!!!


----------



## hazejunk

^^HA i will be high in 3 hours.....waiting sucks!


----------



## Tiesto

^yes indeed it does, i have to make it through a whole school day b4 i can even get high, dam


----------



## slintstix

Just coffee and a cigarette right now, although I will be experiencing Ketamine for the first time in about 4 hours. I'm quite excited.


----------



## meekamoo




----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am drinking some poppy tea. I ordered some alcohol on the internet and according to the ups website I will get it today. When I get it I am going to get drunk. I may take some codeine with it.


----------



## DJAcetone

^^^

You ordered alcohol on the internet? Why didn't you just go to the store....? Am I missing something? Unless you ordered Absinthe, then I understand


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

DJAcetone said:
			
		

> *^^^
> 
> You ordered alcohol on the internet? Why didn't you just go to the store....? Am I missing something? Unless you ordered Absinthe, then I understand *



The liquor store in my town only has wine and beer. They do not have vodka or anything else with a high alcohol content. The store is about ten miles out of  town actually. The sale of alcohol is not allowed in my town. 

I wanted something stronger than wine so I had to buy online.


----------



## blonde

^^ No way! I didn't know that about towns in Texas.

I am sober. I just wanted to peep in here and be a voyeur of the wild, raging mashups that are happening right now. Just to make myself more miserable like.


----------



## throwitallaway

Drank some buckfast wine...loads of spliffs and pipes.... then ate ONE white playstation and am completly off my trolley...i can't believe ONE can do this these days...ate it 1.5 hours ago...


----------



## hazejunk

hmmmmmmmm heron , temazepam ,loprazolam and A+quality weed original haze......euphoric like heaven....i'm really on cloud 9....hmmmmmmmmmmmm  

i found 5 mg loprazolam dint know i had it , it's left over from my heroin detox 4 moth's ago hehe i was so fucked up on benzo's at that time ....totaly forgot i left some in a box with old weed bagie's....really nice to find them the really are a great benzo....3 mg in combo with heroin and temazepam is heaven


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am still high on poppies and I drunk about a third of a 750ml bottle of vocda and reboiled my poppies and drunk that with 600mg of neurontin. Now I am really high. I have a warm pleasant feeling all over my body and it feels really good. I like alcohol mixed with opiates. I don't like alcohol very much on its own though.

Edit: I have now also drunk 1/3 of a bottle of rum and 1/10 of a bottle of brandy and 225mg of DXM.

I may try to stay sober for a couple of days after today. I havent had a sober day in at least a month.


----------



## Shockwaveal

I am comfortably numb. Go me.


----------



## Ninjetic

I'm rollin!!! And just made a deal with my best connection to get a massive amount of drugs I get to sample everything she has (ketamine, opium, meth, mdma, a ton of diff. painkillers, lsd, and purple haze) she can also get me heroin, so I don't think I'm gonna be long for this world lest I rise from the dead or somethin. I'm becoming curious about IV use lately, (why does it intrigue me so? I hate needles so whats the deal?) Listenin to some happy hardcore right now and practicin capoeira to the beats of the music with my friend trianna (my twacked moves are too fast for her to predict!) Just realized that I've been on prescription amphetamines for the past 6 years of my life (ever since 6th grade) fiiirst I was on ritalin for 3 years, then aderall for a year, then aderall xr for 3 years, and now I'm back on instant release aderall. I'm suprised I'm not dead from all the amp use I've done without really knowing what I was takin (doctor never told me what amps do to your heart) I need to stock up on more drugs. I've never tried ketamine, nor opium or heroin (but wanna try all 3 at least once) I've never been able to get ahold of either cuz nobody around here deals it until now. I'm graduating in 6 weeks, got a job, and gonna be fucked up quite often for my standards. NOw that I have a job I dont have to worry about how much I spend to stock up on supplies (now I can buy all my drugs at once instead of havin to save up) this music is gettin to me some kinda good, I'm gonna go see what else I can do to amuse myself while rollin (maybe chase the electric carpet dragons that keep tappin on my windows) I'll report back laterz


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I drunk poppy tea earlier and then I drunk some vodka, rum, and brandy. I drunk some more vodka and rim and now both bottles are almost half gone. I am getting nautious and if I drink any more I will puke. Im drunk enough already. I can not walk straight. I will probably have a hangover tomorrow but it donsent matter because I can just sleep all day. Better than being awake anyway.


----------



## DexterMeth

Ninjetic said:
			
		

> *I'm rollin!!! And just made a deal with my best connection to get a massive amount of drugs I get to sample everything she has (ketamine, opium, meth, mdma, a ton of diff. painkillers, lsd, and purple haze) she can also get me heroin, so I don't think I'm gonna be long for this world lest I rise from the dead or somethin. I'm becoming curious about IV use lately, (why does it intrigue me so? I hate needles so whats the deal?) Listenin to some happy hardcore right now and practicin capoeira to the beats of the music with my friend trianna (my twacked moves are too fast for her to predict!) Just realized that I've been on prescription amphetamines for the past 6 years of my life (ever since 6th grade) fiiirst I was on ritalin for 3 years, then aderall for a year, then aderall xr for 3 years, and now I'm back on instant release aderall. I'm suprised I'm not dead from all the amp use I've done without really knowing what I was takin (doctor never told me what amps do to your heart) I need to stock up on more drugs. I've never tried ketamine, nor opium or heroin (but wanna try all 3 at least once) I've never been able to get ahold of either cuz nobody around here deals it until now. I'm graduating in 6 weeks, got a job, and gonna be fucked up quite often for my standards. NOw that I have a job I dont have to worry about how much I spend to stock up on supplies (now I can buy all my drugs at once instead of havin to save up) this music is gettin to me some kinda good, I'm gonna go see what else I can do to amuse myself while rollin (maybe chase the electric carpet dragons that keep tappin on my windows) I'll report back laterz *



good luck. 8)


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

The drugs(poppies, alcohol, neurontin, and dxm) have almost worn off. This is probably the first time that I have been glad about it. I am going to sleep now. I was afraid to sllep earlear because I thought I would stop breathing if I did.

Now I have a slight headache. I guess the hangover is starting.


----------



## DJAcetone

Smokin' a bowl....preparing for a nice Saturday afternoon low-dose mush trip


----------



## Ninjetic

Well, I thought my brain was gonna break last night from all the seratonin rushes, but I was wrong. No comedown whatsoever from the E, I'm still a bit buzzed from it. Maybe it's just because I haven't stopped the happy hardcore yet. I decided I'm just gonna buy a few drugs instead of a lot of samples. I'll just spend it on more weed, E, and some ketamine (and I don't plan on mixin em or shootin anything) This music is drugs enoiugh (its prolonging my roll) so I doubt I'll need anything like meth or heroin in the near future. I got bored with coke, so I sold what I had left over (about 3.5g) Damnation I was ramblin like a bastard in my last post (and I realized I sounded much like ryanm) I'm insane enough, I don't need more drugs than what I already do (and I don't plan on doing a meth relapse) Smokin some hash right now, and about to nod into a blissful world of liquid heaven. I got the munchies bad, so I'm gonna go get some food.


----------



## RyanM

270mg adderall,50mg oxycodone or whatever muscle rexlaxer, on my way to get 15 methadone *jumps* so add 20 or 30mg methadone, um I will probably snort the rest of the ritalin tonight, so 50mg ritalin too

tomorrow I have a 270mg parachute of adderall made already, and we'll go from there

*presses rewind*  parachutes of adderall daily,270mg to start, no more friends again, just adderall again, and we'll go from there, no friends no disappointment,Absence makes the heart grow fonder,once again my heart will turn to stone,aand i'll pass through all of you,silently like wind


----------



## DexterMeth

^Good.. Glad you're having fun fucking your ego.  a lot of people do.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

one day ryan will post and be like i dont do ritalin or adderall anymore because one day while doing lines my nose fell off


----------



## DexterMeth

haha.  I like Ryan, but that was funny.


----------



## FisheyeLens

Cruising for the action lit up like a firefly just to feel the living night...


----------



## throwitallaway

still rolling...stoned


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

VERY high.


----------



## sonic

oxy + beer = comfortably numb


----------



## hazejunk

waiting for my man....


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I drunk some vodka and took 2.4 grams of neurontin. I am not going to get really drunk though. Last time I did I blacked out and did some really stupid shit. I got my tray of drugs and scattered them all over my room. I still haven't found my HBWR seeds. I think I pissed in my floor. There was a big wet spot in front of my bed. I have several bruises and don't know how I got them. I moved a bunch of stuff in my room around and put some of it in weird places. I don't know why I did it. I don't remember doing any of that stuff.


----------



## JV

last night, ultram, alcohol and weed.  i was supposed to get oxy last night, but my friend didnt pick up his phone.  

right now:  high (and hoping to get those ocs)


----------



## jus blaze

yoo its so nice outside right now perfect afternoon to enjoy bowl outsidde


----------



## Chummp

^ Amen just went for a walk with my joint.


----------



## DexterMeth

20mg 4-ho-dipt combined with 8mg 2ci down the hatch.........................................................


----------



## Tiesto

^ Lucky bastard!


----------



## DexterMeth

about 2 hours later.  8( 8)  :D


----------



## QLineHookups

Just smoked real opium for the first time...


----------



## LinX

just took two bumps of H..... about to do somemore when my mom goes to sleep lol


----------



## DexterMeth

today was a good day.  "bumps dre and snoop dog." lmao.  but seriously


----------



## darko_e

tripping on acid hardcore, found a GOOD tab i hid from myself,about to start the beer sessions maybe some x box if i can understand how?


----------



## DexterMeth

^you're gonna waste a fry on beer?


----------



## D_DOOD

you know that feeling that everything around ya is surreal? like WTF where am I WTF do they want from me? WTF is going on??? so highhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bluedolphin

Valium > Booze > LSD > Booze > Booze > 1mg Xanax >2mg klonopin>1mg xanax i guess

give or take

don't be like me kids


----------



## Bradshaw2727

BD - Do all those downers with the acid affect the visuals at all?  I've heard from some people that downers can actually take away from the acid visuals.


----------



## DexterMeth

bluedolphin said:
			
		

> *Valium > Booze > LSD > Booze > Booze > 1mg Xanax >2mg klonopin>1mg xanax i guess
> 
> give or take
> 
> don't be like me kids *



dont worry.  I know to not dull my acid high


----------



## Komodo Rogue

I just got prescribed Vicodin for tonsillitus.  I'm feeling pretty nice


----------



## nenarOPI

I came home from work this morning and started vaping in my aromazap. i' m pretty burnt. class at 12 but i'm not going


----------



## rcebborn

I just drank shit loads an popped half a pill. Peace y'all :D


----------



## my name is samuel

hagagahaahHAHAHAHAHA FUCK.


it took me 3 pages to find this thread. i'm currently on 30 mg ambien & a few hits of PCP, I can already feel the effects *obviously) at the moment i'm noticing the computer screen likes to suck in (looks concave but then it will POP back out, sometimes at 1 corner or all at once, meanwhile as this is going on.  everything looks 'heavier' if I could use that adjective properly here.  not bigger, doesnt mean it weighs more, its just fucking HEAVY.  and now the rush comes on.  I am going to fucking destroy these heavhy things, because theyre not meant to be this way.  o what did I ever miss when days of those had nice building wall, good concrete and wood.  these days have been lost because I fell in something andthere was time that started to laugh at its character in the plot.  you cant go back that way so in order to bring everything to the center of the circle again, you need more PCP.  It doesn't even matter, as long as you're alive before you start, then you don't be dead before you begin, you began to seize this big ol fock full of power, and some things can be done.  everyone knows all that bullshit isnt even heard, we know what you do with this rock of power, and you also will have plenty of time but theres  more than you oo    BackwardCleaner df g hd;  fh dhkjd; adnvkdk hleuri lfddlitsoi nawoe sotrjn nfglnsheshjgnshbshyegsldg;loksd dhf   breathe thhin air through thick, thin through thick just remember the 1st order when youo flow out from there

you did this ffrom the main center dont go back 2 times tonite, tomorrow is more  good nite


----------



## JV

im high


----------



## singularity

stoned man


----------



## QLineHookups

chillin with burs and yager.. good way to celebrate finally finishing this big ass research paper


----------



## hazejunk

i'm so sober it's scarry.....need drugs fast ""bleep...bleep....runing out of fuell""


----------



## Kandy K

I did three quarters of a G but I'm gettin' sleepy it's a bad omen!!!!


----------



## Tiesto

^^ meth??


----------



## NinjaElite

About 90mgs of adderall has got me pretty spun out right now. I just wish I had something for the crash cuz' it's going to suck.


----------



## Kandy K

Tiesto said:
			
		

> *^^ meth?? *



heh, theres nothing else that would have kept me up the wee hours of the night.


----------



## Tiesto

kinda threw me off wen u were sayin u were gettin sleepy lol


----------



## DexterMeth

^When you get really into meth...im talking LONG time usage, this is actually quite common.  Kind of similar to how heroin stops really sedating you once your tolerance is rediculously high.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I drunk some poppy tea and rum about thirty minutes ago. I have been chewing betel nut all day. I'm feeling good now. 

I think I will try 2c-e this weekend. I will probably use 12mg. Maybe 14. It will be my first time using a phenethylamine. I've been wanting to try it for a long time.


----------



## Jimmy the Gun

getting bong hitted on some nice $40 an ounce border town ganja


----------



## DexterMeth

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> *I drunk some poppy tea and rum about thirty minutes ago. *



been drinking and extracting all day.  Bought 4 pounds, which i am intending to use all of today.  Im nodding so hard right now.  

What does betal nut feel like?


----------



## PeeWeeHerman

4-D time...
Mr. Magnum you're my only freind


----------



## DexterMeth

4D?  DMT? or do you mean the stimulant?


----------



## PeeWeeHerman

nah it's just drunk talk for 40oz
4-d  (foh-dee) forty


----------



## DexterMeth

lol.  My bad.  long live booze!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

> _Originally posted by DexterMeth _
> *been drinking and extracting all day.  Bought 4 pounds, which i am intending to use all of today.  Im nodding so hard right now.
> 
> What does betal nut feel like? *


 
What I've been using is called supari. It is chopped betel nut with flavoring added to it. I think it tastes pretty good. I have not used any strong stimulants like methamphetamine so I can only compare to caffeine and ephedra. I like it a lot more than either of those.  

It is a weak stimulant. It is maybe a little stronger than ephedra. It is good if you need to stay awake and alert. I sometimes use it when I first get out of bed to wake me up. It does not make you feel high but it does produce a mood lift/weak euphoria. I do not get any euphoria from ephedra or caffeine. It don't cause the jitteryness that you can get from caffeine or ephedra. I have not noticed any side effects from using it. Prolonged use can cause cancer of the esophagus and mouth but that would only be a concern if you use frequently for a long time(years probably).

The first effects are felt within five minutes and last about 2 hours.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

I'm ripped. Oxycontin.


----------



## DexterMeth

MissBehavin..clear out your PM box so i can reply to you.


----------



## Synto

I got that Oxynod goin as well. 80mgs up the nose and 2g of good bud to the head will do the trick.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

scratch scratch


----------



## Synto

itchy itchy


----------



## DexterMeth

scratching till i bleed....and it feels GOOD.


----------



## Kandy K

snorted a bump


----------



## Synto

And the Oxy heads come out at night


----------



## imseven

feeling nice off a few norcos yummyyy, *scratch* *scratch*


----------



## DexterMeth

Synto said:
			
		

> *And the Oxy heads come out at night  *



damn strait.


----------



## captainballs

*Do you ever trip balls so hard...*

...that you feel like this guy?

srsly


----------



## DexterMeth

lol.  yes.


----------



## captainballs

that's how the fuck im feeling right now, bro!


----------



## Goodmane

Well, there was that one time i started grazing. Nutricious, im sure, but still odd.


----------



## DexterMeth

what are you on captain?


----------



## captainballs

mushrooms


----------



## DexterMeth

ha.  how much did you eat?  did you eat more than yo momma?


----------



## CryoPhuze

once i flipped my wig, at my friends bday bash, years ago, and i got all hyper and half naked, and attacked a giant net of plush animals, unexplicably tearing it down, and swimming on a huge bed covered in furry madness. That same night another buddy, also tripped out, was gettin hardcore headbangin to pantera, right after, spaztically strippin buck naked, and laying 'inebriated' halfway out the bathroom, pleading for assistance....which was odd and, well u can imagine.  Another incident, out in the bushes, our old tokin and cant go home spot, Literally called the "spot"  A kid trippin, decided to strip down, in the center of this undeveloped caul-de-sac, spinning violently, convinced the end was near, and was rambling on about taking control of wal mart, and arming up with their guns, and then proceeding on to the adjacent grocery store, intuned to take control of it, i assume to have mad food supply....weird minds we former trippin fools were then....fun times. oh yah.


----------



## captainballs

No seriously though I'm cool. I've just been studying all day literally and then I went to my friends room and ate a bunch of old shroom dust. It was DUST! Why am I this fucked up jesus christ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DexterMeth

^dust is just as potent as the mushies themself.  Its the same thing...dust probably is even more potent...and since it's dust, it's already broken down a lot, so it hits you faster and harder.

seriously though.  Did you eat more than yo momma?


----------



## captainballs

Nah bitch that's not cool.


----------



## Tiesto

only got caffeine  boooooo

dam I wish i could find sum OC, im dying to try it!


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Mmmmhm!

Holy fuck I just realized I did the whole 80 yesterday


----------



## Synto

I did 95 or so last night. I still have 2 80's left for tonight


----------



## tick

Goodmane said:
			
		

> *Well, there was that one time i started grazing. Nutricious, im sure, but still odd.  *



ha. i did that the first time i ate acid. i was trying to eat my way down to the little underground mushroom village. damn that was some good acid.


----------



## Tiesto

u lucky ppl...lol


----------



## Pimpjuiceroach

the dust is where all the psilocybin is, its like keif on weed, its all the good shit.


----------



## captainballs

Holy christ what a night... I was supposed to be studying, and I figured that the minimal amount (possibly a gram point two or so) of shroom bi-product I ate would only have a mild psychedelic effect. Unfortunately (or fortunately), I was up all night looking out of my 10th story window saying things like: "what the fuck is up with how dark THAT place is?" and "Jesus, that's a hospital? It looks like Bowser's Castle!" and "Let's go find Bowser at the hospital lol."

It was simply ridiculous.


----------



## throwitallaway

Ridiculous in a good way...haha


----------



## Synto

Also just picked up a buncha xanax footballs and some azurescen caps and stems. Tonight''ll be fun.


----------



## EV-inc

Goodmane said:
			
		

> *Well, there was that one time i started grazing. Nutricious, im sure, but still odd.  *



lol I know a guy that was so fucked on acid one time he literally beleived he was a hippo and he spent most of the night eating grass...


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

I'm still somewhat new to opiates, but I guess I'm already building my tolerance
I'm itchy again


----------



## hazejunk

150 oxazepma 30mg methadone and some nice weed....i'm in heaven!!![edit]
make that 40mg methadone ,250mg oxazepam and loads more weed  make that 325 mg oxazepam i want to sleep!!!!


----------



## Tiesto

pretty dam stoned.....jeeeeez. 3 bowls, 1 spliff. sticky bud.

good game.

seen?


----------



## hazejunk

^^hahaha i'm a lot higher then you are   :D


----------



## Ninjetic

captainballs said:
			
		

> *Holy christ what a night... I was supposed to be studying, and I figured that the minimal amount (possibly a gram point two or so) of shroom bi-product I ate would only have a mild psychedelic effect. Unfortunately (or fortunately), I was up all night looking out of my 10th story window saying things like: "what the fuck is up with how dark THAT place is?" and "Jesus, that's a hospital? It looks like Bowser's Castle!" and "Let's go find Bowser at the hospital lol."
> 
> It was simply ridiculous. *




Damn, that sounds like me when I was a kid!!! (and that was long before ever trying drugs) Maybe videogames are to blame for my dementoid drug adventures (who cares?!) as long as I'm happy then it doesn't matter. Stoned right now (and playing double dragon on nes)


----------



## gugglebum

hazejunk said:
			
		

> *150 oxazepma 30mg methadone and some nice weed....i'm in heaven!!![edit]
> make that 40mg methadone ,250mg oxazepam and loads more weed  make that 325 mg oxazepam i want to sleep!!!! *



No heroin? Nice! 
:D


----------



## blahblahblah

4mg of buprenorphine, 10mg of Klonpin and 2mg of Ativan, 100mg of Vistaril...  Im not high   maybee I'll shoot some more crack tonight or some heroin or maybee I will drown a pint of vodka before I stumble to the bars.


----------



## hazejunk

_Originally posted by gugglebum _
*No heroin? Nice! 
:D * 

yeah no more heroin sinds last sunday:D 
thanks m8

tonight 150 oxazepam(1 dose)and i'm smoking some nice "white kush"(home grown) now......still have a nice ather glow from the methadone....feels gooooD!!


----------



## throwitallaway

stoned.


----------



## wojchie

psychedlic madness
i maybe should have kept the hit for later.
but why later if now is now and later is just later.
Maybe if i can let the now evolve in the later everything doenst mater anymore because i'll have no regrets.
because now is now and later is later.
later wasnt a good time! NO! it wasnt.
later was the time where everything turned grey and black, no colours
WHY ?
because now is now and get the most out of the NOW.
maybe you should do now later.
no fuking way hosé.
do it now because later IS now, so what the heck

psychedelic madness ?
or maybe truth?
questions but no answers , still .... i'm searching for them.
let me know if you'll find my head sometime later.
NO! NOW is LATER
so fuck finding it later. find it now !
aah, there it is. 
lets put it back on my body, UHOW i'd better hadnt done this.
BANG , its on the floor again, but i cant see it anymore. its gone 
GONE!
on an interstellar voyage where time has no limits
and where LATER IS NOW AND NOW IS LATER.
welcome home!

psychelelic madness ?


----------



## qwe

wojchie said:
			
		

> *on an interstellar voyage where time has no limits
> and where LATER IS NOW AND NOW IS LATER.
> welcome home!
> 
> psychelelic madness ? *



nope... psychedelic beauty

later is now and now is later...welcome home... i love that


----------



## axl blaze

I am trippin on some good acid right now. yeehaw


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 5 hbwr seeds and 16mg of miporcin. I am a strong +3, tripping mty ass off.

I want to ego death but it just never happenf. I keep trting to experience ego death maybe someday i will,Not this time though


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am experiencing pure enlightenment fucking amazing. I havent felt such joy and peac ein months, I feel now that my soul will live forever. i hope it lasts it is perfect


----------



## RyanM

this moment is the rest of your life,this moment is the rest of your life, this moment is the rest of your life, I'm coming at you with a kitchen knife...

20mg Ritalin snorted,changed path route, got 30 pills of methadone, only stupid 5mg tablets, which will be gone very fast, I'm also on 60mg methadone,I didn't throw up this time either,  I didn't the very first time either with 20mg,but this other time I did with 40mg,but nope,which means I'm getting better and my body is getting use to pain killers,I'm pretty sure I read that the sickness goes away after awhile of continued use or something

yeah I know it's not that much but it's way cheaper than oxy and oxy isn't in my reach at the moment,it's weird though pain killers don't make me tired at all   it's kind of like amphetamines but in a way different way, it's 3:36am and I am not tired,  I realize I had no idea how pain killers were before my thought process of what they are like was incorrect 100%,hmm I'll probably will  go lay down soon I'm sure I will fall to sleep and I guess sometimes  it's a little hard to focus cuz things get a little blurrry but then you focus and then your head feels all tingly or whatever,nice and warm how great


uh yeah right when I got done with this message,probably less than 5 minutes later,boom, I just got done throwing up,see what happens when you speak too soon,I love mouthwash,and  I feel great again,I guess this is the only downfall to painkillers compared to amphetamines,you don't throw up on amphetamines but a little throwing up is hardly enough reason  not to use painkillers


----------



## Sevoflurane

RyanM said:
			
		

> *this moment is the rest of your life,this moment is the rest of your life, this moment is the rest of your life, I'm coming at you with a kitchen knife...
> 
> \*



^^Gold! I love it


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *got 30 pills of methadone, only stupid 5mg tablets, which will be gone very fast, I'm also on 60mg methadone*


You're heading for a nasty addiction if you carry on like that Ryan


----------



## RyanM

I have been throwing up all morning. then when I get done I break out in this sweat or whatever like you can see it drip off my face and my clothes get all wet cuz i'm sweating so much. i'm going back to bed.


----------



## Kings

i'm so drunk right now alcohol is the best drug ever


----------



## JV

waiting on my friend to get offa work so i can smoke, b/c im a bum and dont have any money or weed.


----------



## RyanM

how can I stop throwing up? what can I do? I'm  throwing up this greenish stuff.  I need advice


----------



## Tiesto

look wut u've gotten yourself into now ryan


----------



## RyanM

it's almost 9pm and I'm still sick *goes back to lay down in his death bed*


----------



## KemicalBurn

_Originally posted by RyanM _
*how can I stop throwing up? what can I do? I'm  throwing up this greenish stuff.  I need advice * 

Without knowing anything about the situation, it sounds as if time is the best solution, but most importantly: No Drugs!

You need detox - urgently.

Have your parents found out yet? (sorry, i havent been keeping up with your recent developments)

Thowing up is your bodies way of saying "give me a fucking break!"


----------



## sonic

I'm on vicodin for the first time in a while. It doesn't quite compare to oxycodone, but it's definitely better than nothing. Hopefully I'll be nodding before the night is over.


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *how can I stop throwing up? what can I do? I'm  throwing up this greenish stuff.  I need advice *


 My advice would be to stop taking drugs. If you're throwing up green stuff it means you've been vomiting far too long. Vomiting once from a drug, fair enough, happens to many people. Continual vomiting? As KemicalBurn says, its the bodies way of saying "For fuck sake, give me a rest".

Ryan, please PLEASE *PLEASE* stop taking drugs, and think about what you're doing to yourself. You've moved from an amphetamine addiction to a ritalin addiction to a pseudo-oxy habit to what appears to be a developing methadone addiction. Methadone is close to one of the hardest drugs to quit!! Once you're on it and hooked, sometimes you're on it for years! 

Just take a few minutes to think about what you've been saying on here recently, and what you're doing to yourself


----------



## sonic

20mg of methadone is too much for someone without a tolerance, 60mg can be more than enough to OD. When you add amphetamines to that equation you're playing with fire! Please don't ignore these posts like you usually do. We're just trying to help you.


----------



## Glory Hole

RyanM really needs to seek help. Seriously dude, we may be just online persona but we are real people. YOu should listen to Alphanumeric, you need to stop.


----------



## Glory Hole

Lets all pray and hope ryanm learns from this and gets better.


----------



## JV

ryan, you need to calm down dude and take it easy for awhile.  

im high, and got 30mgs of ocs that i havent done yet.    im not sure when im going to.


----------



## Ninjetic

RyanM, dude, lay off the strong opiates while you can. I had the same mentality as you a while back, when I aquired a large ammount of liquid morphine...(I was such an excited dumbfuck when I got ahold of that shit) I used too much during the course of a night (not more than 2tsp over the reccomended dose) I got fuckin trashed, but it wasn't pleasant imo. I can handle pill based opiates and the occasional opium, but this shit was just too powerful for me (maybe it was cuz it has roxane in it?) I was so nauseous on that shit, and ended up puking out the window of my car while drivin down the street. Twon words: Junkie puke. It wasn't like the symptoms u r describing where u cant stop puking, it was more of an instant green explosion that stopped quickly, not like continuous pukeage. I ended up puking again that day around 11am, but it stopped after that. What do you think I did after that episode? I locked the fuckin stuff in my cabinet, and I'm never gonna take it out until I can find someone to buy the stuff off me (maybe someone else could handle the shit better than I did) I still do the occasional opiates, but I keep the ammount small and the frequency down to about once or twice a month. If ya wanna stop pukin the easy way, then stop doin it so much (or at least lower ur dosages) I double dosed this morning when I took my aderall (I took 40mg instead of my prescribed 20mg) And boy did I regret it! It kicked in around lunchtime and worked ok for awhile, but then it didn't wear off when it was supposed to (my aderall wears off around 2-3pm each day cuz its instant release) Then the comedown kicked in an all hell broke loose. My heart was goin pretty fast, and its just now started to revert to its normal rate. I ain't doin that shit again, I can't stand the side effects that come with amphetamines, the buzz isn't worth the comedown. I hope you learn from this whole methadone induced puking session, dude. Peace


----------



## yucatanboy

Arrr matey!

The best things in life are free.  Drank most of a bottle of 2 buck chuck (charles shaw) tonight, and smoked a j.  Feeelllllliiiin  Gooooooood.   Ok, yeah, i am pretty drunk and high.

Ah, senior year is almost over, i can't fuckin wait for gradschool'

And Ryan, take it easy man.  I've been reading your posts for a while, chill out for a while, and tone your use a bit.  Puking from taking drugs is not a good thing (of course i am not one to speak considering my alcohol intake and nights of being blacked out, but they do suck).  Find that happy medium where you can still function and do drugs while not puking your brains out (drugs don't come first, other shit in your life should come first). 

Anyway, as for the immediate situation.  If you are still feeling sick, drink some water and make yourself some ginger and honey tea.  it works wonders.  sit down and drink tea and water, and hopefully the nausea will pass.  And try  to stay awake until the feeling passes.

Disclaimer:  I am drunk, and these words not make any sense and could be just really dumb statements.  Take care everyone.  Back to the wine.  Yarrr matey


----------



## MattPD

I'm so tired right now, and I want to share.

It sucks, it's too late and I want to get up early and wash my car tommorow, but I'm just not very tired.

Oops, wrong thread.

P.S.  Still can't sleep.


----------



## MattPD

So...I'm sleepy and cranky, keep this in mind...

the dust is where all the psilocybin is, its like keif on weed, its all the good shit.

You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Ninjetic

^lol.
I'm gonna sleep now, as I can't hold my head up anymore (I'm barred out and on so many different painkillers that I'm not gonna bother with all the names atm)


----------



## yucatanboy

And i am done with the wine and a bunch of people are playing spin the bottle in a different suite.  LOl, wheee ridiculousness.


----------



## Glory Hole

I don't know if I should keep drinking or not. I'm really high and I'm drunk. I'm thinking about smoking the rest of this shit. If only I had a pipe.


----------



## yucatanboy

well on top of all the shit mentioned above, i smoked a few bowls, did a line of coke, and smoked two shotties (a small amount of weed on top on tobbaco in a ghetto bong whose bowl is just a straight tube.  Hurt like hell (I dont smoke tobacco) but i am was like BAM afterwards.  Hmm that doesn't make much sense.


----------



## hazejunk

Ah, when the heroin is in my blood
And that blood is in my head thank god that i'm good as dead...then thank god that i'm not aware...and thank god that i just don't care..


----------



## EV-inc

ahhhh...8 am the next day, still high on two blue hammer's  
got the johhny walker, n smirnoff pretty up there toooo...wooohooo
its a fineeeeeeeeeeeeee dayyyy


----------



## JV

i will be, soon.  going to ohio caverns today, and ive never been.  it should be cool.


----------



## RyanM

okay it's 11:45am so it's been 24 hours  well this morning at 7am I tried going to work but I went home because I still felt really sick and like I was going to throw up    but I didn't throw up the last time was around 4am so I think I'm pretty much all better,,I have also been keeping fluids down unlike before where I was throwing up even the tiny amounts of water,  so basically today   I'm rehydrating myself and probably not doing any drugs again today and probably sleep a lot too.

I can't believe I got sick from 60mg methadone I mean there is people who do 100mg+ I wanted to do 100mg that night luckily I didn't geez I will probably cut down to 10mg or 20mg to see what it's going to be like now after this 60mg crash course


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *I can't believe I got sick from 60mg methadone I mean there is people who do 100mg+ I wanted to do 100mg that night luckily I didn't geez I will probably cut down to 10mg or 20mg to see what it's going to be like now after this 60mg crash course *


Why the hell did you want to do 100mg?! 100mg would kill me, and by the looks of it, it would have killed you too!!! More drugs does not always equal more fun. You seem to think otherwise. I remember you saying things like "I'm going to work up to 1,000mg of adderall a day, its my birthday present to myself" when you were in the middle of your adderall problem.

What the fuck is passing through your head Ryan?! Adderall is bad enough, but if you take double your usual dose you'll probably be alright, methadone isn't like that. You suddenly double your dose, especialy if you're already doing 60mg after less than a fortnight using it, and you have a very high chance of killing yourself. Just incase you missed that *YOU COULD KILL YOURSELF*. Its not like having too much vodka, you pass out and wake up in the morning feeling rough, you don't wake up at all!!

How the fuck your parents don't know you're messed up I don't know. My parents would notice if I spent 18 hours continually vomiting! But then, they'd notice if I'd been addicted to speed for over 12 months too! I can only assume they either never ever speak to you or have a level of nievity thats previously uncharted.

Ask K'dOutinAz if he likes having to take methadone every day. Ask Twominds if he likes his opiate addiction. Ask Negrogesic if he likes having to take 150mg of methadone a day! Ask them what it feels like when they don't get their dose. All three (and many more on Bluelight) will tell you you're heading down a very very dark path, or worse, you won't even make it down the path, you'll end up being found by your mother lying dead on your bed after "treating yourself" to aa lethal dose of methadone. 

Stop using methadone. STOP USING IT.


----------



## axl blaze

telling Ryan to lay off the drugs is like spitting back at rain.

... let him do what he wants.


----------



## sonic

Also, methadone has a really long half life. The shit will build up in your body, especially if you have no tolerance. Taking 60mg on day one, and another 60mg on day two is like taking 90mg on day two.


----------



## PGTips

AxL BLaZe said:
			
		

> *telling Ryan to lay off the drugs is like spitting back at rain.*


 It does seem very much like its falling on deaf ears. At least when he was doing adderall he'd respond to people, now he just gives a monologue about how fucked he is and how much more drugs he's going to do.

I'd just prefer it if we don't end up needing to add his name to the Bluelight Shrine....


----------



## RyanM

well I just got a phone call and welll these people want to know if I want to buy some E   and I do so hopefully it's good I might post back 'rolling'  even though that term does not apply to me at all. but x sounds good sure does


----------



## twitchit

RyanM said:
			
		

> *well I just got a phone call and welll these people want to know if I want to buy some E   and I do so hopefully it's good I might post back 'rolling'  even though that term does not apply to me at all. but x sounds good sure does *



This after puking for 24 hours straight? I think it is time to officially give up on ryan.


----------



## PGTips

You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink


----------



## throwitallaway

Only after a very big scare on methadone your away to take yokes? is your head not pure FRIED all the time?


----------



## Synto

Fuggin stoned as hell off some nice headies and amazing hash oil, about to do an 80


----------



## KemicalBurn

RyanM: I'd like to see you go *two* weeks without drugs.

Prove that you can do this, show us that theres still hope for you 

You'll find you can appreciate the effect of drugs more if you use less frequently. Plus you'll save X amount of dollars.

Or try to keep it to weekends, just cut down on your habit before its too late.

No-one here on BL is ever impressed by a large habit. *No-one.*

Who cares if there are some people on here who do +100mg? I dont, and i think its an extremely unheathy outlook on life to try and aim for something like that.

Ryan, mate, you can do this  just calm down.


----------



## dbolben

*tonights drug combo*

Im new to posting here although i visit bluelight often.  Saw the thread started and wanted to include tonights(prob tommorows too) drug use thats motivated me to share with u guys.  Woke up around 10 and immediatley ate 2 10mg dexedrine spansules and 10mg IR adderall.  About half an hour later 25mg ephedrine for my preworkout energy boost.  2 hours later I consumed 20mg more adderall ir before going to gnc for work.  After three more hours around 5pm it was another 20mg adderall IR.   After work I decided to talk an 1.5hr trip to collect a gram of coke that was owed to me.  As a precaution I took 1mg klonopin to avoid too much stimulation that could create problems as I iv'ed about 3/4s gram of coke.  Unfortunatley it wasnt of usuall quallity was cut with baking soda or another cut that made it clumpy when combined with water.  It clooged an insulin pin even with filtering with cotton, so I did the next two with 1.5" 21g syringe.  

I have huge veins in my upper arms, but even then its hard to tell how deep ur injecting(esp 1.5"needle).  I almost got high off one and missed the other. Now I have small lumps under my skin.  Not too bad as they will go away in a couple days.  So as u could imagine I was pissed.  I was determined, however, to feel good of something so I just took another 100mg adderall IR along with 3mg klonopins.  I have gone over 200mg in around a day so this would be a normal dosage to induce some sort of well being.  So here I am off off close to 200mg amphetamines making my virgin post on bluelight.  I like being able to admit this stuff as many have been through the same, unlike others I know who would think I was crazy.(I am prescribed 40mg adderall IR and 10mg dexedrine spansules daily)  I know the comedown may be a little rough, but Im headed to California tommorow for vacation so I really dont give a fuck.  Ill sleep during my flight and long layover thanks to my large supply of kpins.  If only I had some opiates to go along.  O well, fuck it. Hopefully I posted this in the right forum, if not,mods feel free to post where appropriate.  Thanks and I hope to learn a lot from here, and hope u guys can put up with an occasional ramble.


----------



## dbolben

BTW, I only binge out like this once a month or so, and do make sure to drink plenty of fluids with multivitamins and a blended smoothie or two.  

Any supplements u guys know of that can replenish my CNS/PNS quicker due to overactivy?  Any neurotransmitter precursors that wont leave me as mentally drained afterwards?  What about tolerance increase?  Ive heard dxm may work, as well as some others.  Maybe a month long break with provigil to help with the aftereffects? Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lisasimpson

Bf and I are starting to come down off some rolls - probably MDEA rather than MDMA.  It's been a really chill night.  Now we are listening to Sasha and Digweed Northern Exosure 2.  Very chill indeed.  You other f'ed up people have a gret and safe night/morning.


----------



## mrsumone

fuckin coked up mayne


----------



## fiendfree

I was on E last night and was trying to find this thread >___>


----------



## twitchit

my roommate and I got a new gb piece, and set that up 

we disassembled our old one a few weeks ago before spring break, because of course the last thing we do before leaving is smoke, and my roomie and I hid our shit (we have a tendancy to put it "somewhere safe" when stoned, my roommate chooses especially bizarre and random places even though its not like anyone is on to us) Unfortunately we are both hella forgetful, came back, and could never find it.

We never bothered to set it back up again, because we had been using it so long we were kind of immune to the gravity, and our lungs needed a break

but anyways we also just got a 1/4 of really really dank weed. (way better than the the average dank bud around here) which is very exciting!!  

and now im sooooo blazed     

who doesn't love smokin' on a Sunday afternoon?   %)


----------



## Tiesto

last nite was rollin on E.  my friends first time.  he as completely fucked up.  I hate using the word "fucked up" to describe MDMA, but its the only thing that comes close.  Him randomly talking about bananas....meat......hair.  standing in the corner mumbling complete jibberish to himself.  it was quite the trip out!

few hours ill b stoned, and ill make my way back to this thread to inform all of you!!!


----------



## PGTips

3ml of GBL over the last 2 hours and I've just found a very good trance mix over in Music & DJs %) 

Very nice :D


----------



## kiri

$25 just bought me 12 bottles of wine...yup


----------



## Bradshaw2727

IV buprenorphine....feeling good as shit.


----------



## Tiesto

stoned reeally bad wow.  eating ju jubes sooooooo good omg nice an dchewing and swet tatstes nice eat more k


----------



## LinX

i didnt know dj tiesto smoked pot! haha jk


anyway yeah i just railed like 1/2 a bag of some really good Heroin... and im comming up... and im scratchin myself like crazy


----------



## NinjaElite

some good flake mayne


----------



## DexterMeth

half bottle wine.  1 1/2 lb poppy seed tea...and i thinkim gonna end up eating   26 wng kpinsl


----------



## Shaman486

Just wanted a post on Page 69.


Nothin' to see here... Move along


----------



## DexterMeth

your loss buddy....or is it?

a gic or 2, then gonna have to score some dope tonite.  Although i do have half a botlle of wine left, plus  30-40 kpins....just get trashed, and get the smack tomoroo:


----------



## yucatanboy

Ahh, i just smoked my birthday bowl.  Feelin' high and 22 (monday, today is my bday).  Took a few shots (not aiming at 22, just taking a few), and gave up on homework for tonight.  Work hard play hard.


----------



## IntoxiKate

OMFG! I'm  completely gone......this is not joke, I'm like gettin at a state that is like 10+ more dissasosiated than Ketamine. om....g.......coke bingy, chronic weed, and...you guys are gonna be mad at me for this I'm so sorry..I'm ashamed...I'm doin...Duster.. too  

bye


----------



## IntoxiKate

Ok like this is gonna sound weird but right now, it seems like I can feel all of your energies even through this web site, its so weird n I don't even know u guys hehe I'll send good vibes to u guyz k...I love u all!...omg im so out of it


----------



## DJAcetone

^
lol

I love you, too


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

Pretty damn stoned. . .


----------



## JV

yucatanboy, happy birthday man!  hope its a good one.  

last night:  weed and coke.  
tonight:  probably just weed.


----------



## IntoxiKate

oh shit man I feel weird but I'll probably be ok...hopefully


----------



## twitchit

take care of yourself!! hope you're ok!


----------



## IntoxiKate

^ty


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I had some poppy tea a glass of wine and a neurontin pill. I havent finished the poppy tea yet but I am already feeling it pretty good.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Just finished the last of the bupe and about to smoke a bowl of some midgrade pot. Damn I just realized it is 4:20 where I live..what a coincidence..well gotta run.


----------



## Kandy K

After being fucked up so long sobriety is like another high.


----------



## Rcin

Drunk as fuck on 3/4ths of a 5th.


----------



## throwitallaway

high there, glasses of vodka and baileys and lots of smoking. :D


----------



## Tiesto

Ladies and Gentlemen...I am on a date with sweet Mary Jane.


----------



## NinjaElite

Citrus twist smirnoff, crown, and a blizzie for me. feeeeeling good.


----------



## Synto

Faded as fuck. Got that oxynod goin.


----------



## JV

Tiesto said:
			
		

> *Ladies and Gentlemen...I am on a date with sweet Mary Jane. *



same here.


----------



## hazejunk

high in the sky up in the clouds where life is fine no wories on my mind......heroin makes my feel so......nice...


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I just swallowed 12mg of 2c-e. It is my first trip on a phenethylamine.


----------



## axl blaze

coming down off of a $20 sack of IV white. gonna drink some beers now and smoke a j at the park.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

I snorted some dilaudid at about 3 and man its my favorite opiate yet.


----------



## JV

smoked weed, so im high.


----------



## Tiesto

stoned


----------



## UnSquare

*What If I Just Ate A Zillion Of Them?*

Where's Ryan M? 
I'm jonesin' for my weekly number crunch.

Yeah... I'm, like, high...
'n I wanna share n stuff.

I et 18 logs (36mg) of alprazolam,
and drank athird of a bottle of Absolut
with grapefruit chasers.
Sofar.

Just testting out my tolerance.
Which is obviously/obliviously
hanging out up there on the moon.
Come back, tolerance.
Away, dependence.
Away!
Ya! Ya!

According to The British Department Of Telling Me Things,
or www.benzo.org.uk 's conversion table
(I wish I could eat at that table;
but it'd probabbly turn into something else...)
that's like 720mg Diazepam.

In 'Stralia, where I haven'ta seen
Blue 10mg Valiums for long timeness
that's what,
144x5mg Tablets.

A Square number!
Doesn't liver up to my name.

SuperDiazaman.
Horay!

Hmmmmmmm.....

Sure must be on the right path.

What I've mainly discovered 
with my madarse deductive skills
is that takin increadibly high doses
of benzo's
does shit-all more to me
than taking, say 4-8 logs
and sinkin' the liquid.
Booooenzo Ceiling.
Must be around 10-16mg
(alpro).
Does'o 'nyone wif a 
high level benzo addiction, 
hava they found as such?
(8mg Av. a day)

This drug with never leave me alone.
So I may as well sit back an' enjoy it.

Oh, an' I won't die,
an, I'm not dicksizin',
an' I am quite high,
so thanks for listening.

UnSquare
Acccepting His Fate.





_"Step into the light, here, boy..."_


----------



## Billy Orange

this is some of the best tasting, most potent cannbias known to man (LA OG Kush, bubbakush)


----------



## throwitallaway

Sitting around not moving, i had a date earlier as tiesto put it.


----------



## JV

UnSquare, nice post, you mustve been fucked up!   

stoned right now.


----------



## meekamoo

you know I haven't been high on anything in a loong time-- its about time that changed! (haven't even had a cigarette in about 2 days)


----------



## Freekazoid

some bowls[apprently my homemade hookah is a "aqua-pipe"...wtf si an aquapipe, pic?] and then railed 10mgs of percocet[no tolerance, its been over 3 monthes since my last perc-dose]
i feel great. today is my last day for a few weeks though...i'll be back my lovely-lovely mary-jane,


----------



## throwitallaway

s toned been smoking all day+night, you know you get the mongy feeling


----------



## Tiesto

completely out of it.  420.  smoked from 8am till 7pm.  still gooing strong.im gonan knock


----------



## JV

im stoned. 

/off topic:  for those of you in eastern standard time, the history channel has a show on called History Alive.  the show at 11:00pm (10 minutes) is about the history of cocaine.  it might be interesthing.  heres a link.  

http://www.historychannel.com/globa...wCode=THC&timezone=1&View=Weekly&&fromTime=21


----------



## Vaya

One-hit cali weed shipped over in a box to the East Coast. 


Nine hits and 6 hours later, I say HIGH to all of you!
Happy four twenty.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am tripping again today. My 2c-e trip yesterday was not very strong. So about an hour ago I took 4mg 2c-e up the nose and 8mg up the ass and ate 25mg 4-ho-dipt. This is a much better trip. Great visuals and euphoria. It was really good before 4-ho-dipt started kicking in but now that it is also effecting me strongly ig has become much better. It would probably be even better if I had waited longer due to tolerance tripping 2 days in a row. I will try to wait at least a couple of weeks before I trip again.


----------



## Synto

Damn, I've gone through 7 grams of kind bud (and strill going stroing), 3g of hash oil, after the oil wore off ate 4 xanax bars, did 110mg of OC, and am about to eat 5 more xanax bars, start puffin more of that oil, and dose 5g of some amazing azurescen caps. Happy 4/20 to ALL!


----------



## yucatanboy

yowza, its freakin early in the morning, i am revising my thesis, but i stopped to smoke a bit around 4:20am to take a break 

Edit: finished at 6:30 am, smoked a celebratory bowl


----------



## paradoxcycle

6:16PM EST and high as fuck on two bags of heroin. Life is bliss.


----------



## throwitallaway

Actually being sober is a buzz in itself...haven't smoked anything today for the first time in a long while...


----------



## hazejunk

^^yeah i know what you mean....

i'm pretty high smoking some nice bubblegum best weed i smoked in a long time.....


----------



## Tiesto

pfft.  sober.

smoke a roach spliff?  or.....not smoke a roach spliff?  ....hmm.


----------



## meekamoo

^^ go for it! you know u want to.....


----------



## Tiesto

i did....didnt do much...tasted absolutely disgusting.  i had to out it 3/4 of the way cuz i couldnt stand no more.  im barly high anymore.  blah


----------



## qwe

man i took 9 tylenol i fucked as fucked up man


----------



## chandler

Smoked a joint this afternoon, been reading Kingdom of Fear (hunter s's autobiog), great stuff...

Debating whether to roll another joint. My laziness is really unwarranted, I've got a great chopped mix sitting next to me. Oooh, papers too.


----------



## ro4eva

fuck, this Glade Plug-In.... what a nice nausea overcomes me.


----------



## chandler

Mmm.... weed...

Mmm... codeine....

In plentiful quantities....


----------



## Tiesto

o u lucky bastard^^^

Codeine + blazin weed = me in a perfect world


----------



## high on stemz-nseeds

thinking about sexual fantasies with my hot short girlfriend. thats not really being sober, its an enhanced state of mind.


----------



## Glory Days

always happy with ecstasy and weed.


----------



## hazejunk

stonend agian....


----------



## Tiesto

took 5 "chronic pills" at 1pm est.  now 3 30pm est im soooo rippppppped omfg


----------



## dabb

Drunk! Tryed my hardest to convince someone, anyone, at the house party im at to dump pills (E) with me but no dice so again im the only one still awake and thus am bored and posting on BL. God i wish i had someone to pill with or even a little weed to get me sleepy, bout an hour ago i was also trying to get someone to go with me on a mission to walk around (no-one sober enough to drive) stopping random cars in the middle of the street and trying to see if they had any weed to sell. Actually come to think of it i think im goin to go see if the medicine cabinet (well equivalent- no one has actual medicine cabinets in australia) has anything interesting.

/Edit lamest medicine cabinet ever nothing remotely abusable...i hate life


----------



## F1reball

thought this "thread" was about posting while u were high/speeded/drunk and so on,.,,,, im drunk :D


----------



## IntoxiKate

Jus got through caughin up a lung! hehe I'm so00oo gone!..:D...The only thing bad is coke wd's but I'm managing fine thanks to this weed...I love cali chronic!

~K


----------



## yucatanboy

Ahhh happily drunk, had like 4 glasses of champagne and 2 beers, and its not even 7 yet!  about to go to an art opening that'll have wine, then its on to a big party that focuses around getting drunk and stoned as all hell!!! woooohooo! oh, and i am happy cuz i turned in thesis today!


----------



## MartiniBoy

OMFG.  I've been downing sake and sushi all night, and I'm waiting for my neighbor to deliver some kind bud so I can listen to some old school trance, get naked, take a shower, and get SOOOOO high.  I'm also glad my wife is on vacation visiting her parents (yes, I bought her ticket) so I can have the house to myself.

Married men who desire a break - PM me or speak out here!  Woo-hoo!

Have a martini,

MB


----------



## throwitallaway

SO fuckked on white widow weed, ah it tastes so nice and something you don't usually see around here so it's all smoked to get as high as possible along with a big bottle of buckfast, i'm surte you all know buckfast by now   ate 2.5 pills and a few pints and a liter of bicardi breezer given to me for free...several people had lots of hash too....so fucking fucked tonight. :D 

Go on all you bluelighters, you know your all fucked.


----------



## sonic

Feeling good on my normal hydrocodone buzz with a little valium thrown into the mix tonight. These vals are going to help me out quite a bit when I run out of vicodins.


----------



## axl blaze

frunk as duck


----------



## Synto

Stoned as shit on .7g hash oil, 2.7g of bogglegum buds, 10mg Alprozoalm, 95mg Oxycontin, and a few Soma's


----------



## habilis

Synto said:
			
		

> *Stoned as shit on .7g hash oil, 2.7g of bogglegum buds, 10mg Alprozoalm, 95mg Oxycontin, and a few Soma's *


Nice, 95mg OC taken how?


----------



## nemesis-a

rolling at work :D %)


----------



## meekamoo

habilis said:
			
		

> *WOW, I am fucking trashed. I'm nodding in and out while writing this. If I sit still for a few minutes, there is total los of my body. there is not single care in mind. I wish I could last forever like this.
> 
> I am totally nodding while trying to tyope this and the keys are blur. I wish I could party with you guys right now. *



man sounds like you're having an awesome time!


----------



## Glory Hole

I'd share my drugs but I did them all.


----------



## Glory Hole

omg im guckin roking


----------



## Glory Hole

someone join me on bluelight chat


----------



## yucatanboy

uhh, woke up (wtf its 6:50 in the damn morning!!??), smoked a bowl.  Still drunk and high, can't remember how the night ended (prolly made an ass of myself), but my room isn't trashed which is a good sign.  Did i drink all my beer?!?!


----------



## hazejunk

i just took 150mg oxazepam gone feel good in a hour or some thing ,smoking some nice weed still bubblegum goddamn it's good weed.....if onely i had some money to go buy some H

[edit]i know have monet to buy heroin hahahahahaha%)


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

DXM+Alcohol

Sweet oblivion. I am so fucked


----------



## Synto

habilis said:
			
		

> *Nice, 95mg OC taken how? *



This is the day after, but some up the nose and some IV.


----------



## yucatanboy

woke back up, still feel very high (i think i might've eaten two weed brownies before going to sleep), reconstructing the previous night.  Apparently was in a hot boxed room and don't remember.  Curse your memory-draining powers weed and alcohol!


----------



## qwe

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> *DXM+Alcohol
> 
> Sweet oblivion. I am so fucked *



multiplied neurotoxicity w/ that combo


----------



## yucatanboy

yeah, i ate those two brownies at 7am, which explains why i have been high all day long


----------



## popcornplayr

i'm all kinds of fucked up....420 was great this year I must say also


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Adderallllll


I snorted 25 then 5 then 12 im on 42mgs and I feel great!!!!


----------



## yucatanboy

ahh weed and booze, lots of it.   The Rocky Horror Show was fun, then smoked and drank more and did a little blow and some salvia.  Now drinking again and gonna smoke a bowl and go to bed.  Fun night!


----------



## Blue Footed Booby

750mgs dex....coming down. now it's all just wobbly and fuzzy till i finally crash out..........


----------



## hazejunk

maaaaaaaaaaaaan i'm high !!!!!metadone temazepam ,oxazepam,beer and weed....WASTED


----------



## RyanM

lalala I got 20 pills of 10/1000 or whatever nonsense Vicodin and I got another 20 pills of these muscle relaxers and I only took 4 of the vicodin 1000mg andd hmmm I don't know   I think I need a few more.

 hmmm i've been out of methadone   and  in a couple of days this person is getting morphine and blah blah blah it's so great   way too great   yep greatness


----------



## Synapse999

In a daze, on tons of dexedrine. flows like a river.
little bit of xanax.
going to bar to add alcohol to the river.



Then, i think i'll go beat up ryanM and steal his vics. ;p

A day complete.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I drunk a bunch of wine and 2,400mg of neurontin. I can't even walk straight.   
I am reaally drunk.   

Tomorrow I will get high on poppies.


----------



## RyanM

make that 6 10/1000mg vicodin and not 4 and I'll probably take some of those muscle relaxers later hmmm I seRisously oafhsouish seriously* don't think I can feel these painkillers at all bnoope No.


----------



## Synapse999

Sounds like they hit you.  :D


----------



## JV

looks like it.  60mg should be pretty good to have you high.  

i just smoked my first bowl of the day.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

> _Originally posted by Tryptamine*Dreamer _
> *DXM+Alcohol
> 
> Sweet oblivion. I am so fucked *


 


> _Originally posted by qwe _
> *multiplied neurotoxicity w/ that combo *


 
I only drunk about 12oz of wine. I read that it helps the DXM to absorb faster. If it increases neurotoxicity I don't think I will do it again. It was a lot of fun though. Until I had to interact with some people. They probably knew I was high. I hate it when I have to talk or be around strangers when I am high.


----------



## RyanM

rarorar  no  I can't feel themm Nooo not good Hmmm I'm going to see if these muscle relaxers are snortable cuz they have little balls  little beads like adderall except they aren't orange they are like white and green but they say 720 on them so I like that number it's kind of arallarge and if they aren't I'll just make parachutes   ahagreatness


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *I only took 4 of the vicodin 1000mg andd hmmm I don't know *


 The vics are 10mg hydrocodone, not 1000mg, thats the amount of APAP in them. Don't be taking 6+ in a day regularly, they will fuck your liver up over time.


			
				RyanM said:
			
		

> *hmmm I seRisously oafhsouish seriously* don't think I can feel these painkillers at all bnoope No. *


Once again Ryan, you're ignoring even what you yourself are saying. Either you've suddenly developeed dyslexia and lost the ability to spell and form sentences, or the drugs are effecting you.


----------



## Ninjetic

^Even I wouldn't go against my own advice. Took 6 50mg tramadol (with some brandy) and everything is feelin fine like crystal wine^__^
Chinese zodiac says don't smoke crack, lest all the freewheelies give ya a smack!


----------



## RyanM

only 10mg that is so small    so I'm on 60mg vicodin right and 1 muscle relaxer so la la la they were kind of snortable not really nothing a cup of snorted water can't fix hmm midnight club 3 is so great yep  it's about time to make a parachute of 2 more little muscle relaxers and then I'm pretty sure I 'mdone for the night  I'll probably leave after my parachute yipppie *gets his machine gun*


----------



## Glory Hole

^What the hell are those muscle relaxers you keep talking about? Do they look like big round pills. If they are then your taking somas (carisoprodol).


----------



## IntoxiKate

RyanM said:
			
		

> *not really nothing a cup of snorted water can't fix *



LOL! always!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am high on poppy tea. I usually only use two pods but today I used 4. I just ate 28mg of 4-ho-dipt. I wish the effects of 4-ho-dipt lasted longer. Right now I do not have time for a long trip though, so I guess the short duration is good for times like this. I may be feeling it a little bit now. It has only been about five minutes since I swallowed it.


----------



## RyanM

no the muscle relaxers are Capsules and they have whiteish yellow and green beads in them and they say E 720 on them I don't know what they are but it doesn't really matter     and I got 20 of those and  I had 20 of the vicodin 10/1000 but I took 6 of those last night and for some reason I'm up at 7:12am right  I'll just make a parachute of 3 of these muscle relaxers and go back to bed


----------



## RyanM

add 3 vicodin 10/1000 to the 3 muscle relaxers  grr people stress me out  i'lll just break my arm in 10 places and get put on oxycontin and while i'm there I will suddenly develope my long lost adhd and get put on dex lol not really


----------



## Glory Hole

RyanM said:
			
		

> *no the muscle relaxers are Capsules and they have whiteish yellow and green beads in them and they say E 720 on them I don't know what they are but it doesn't really matter     and I got 20 of those and  I had 20 of the vicodin 10/1000 but I took 6 of those last night and for some reason I'm up at 7:12am right  I'll just make a parachute of 3 of these muscle relaxers and go back to bed *



Imprint Code:  E720  	 
Drug/Strength/Manufacturer: Indomethacin 75mg - Indosin SR - Eon
Description: Green/Clear - Capsule Ex Release

Does that sound right? Cause if it is then they aren't muscle relaxers.


DRUG CLASS AND MECHANISM: : Indomethacin is a nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drug (NSAID) that reduces fever, pain and inflammation. It is similar to ibuprofen (Motrin) and naproxen (Naprosyn, Aleve). Indomethacin works by reducing the production of prostaglandins. Prostaglandins are chemicals that the body uses to cause fever, pain and inflammation. Indomethacin blocks the enzymes that make prostaglandins (cyclooxygenase 1 and 2) and thereby reduces the levels of prostaglandins. As a result, fever, pain and inflammation are reduced. Indomethacin is available in a sustained (slow) release form (Indocin-SR). Indomethacin was first approved by the FDA in January, 1965.

SIDE EFFECTS: The most common side effects are nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, stomach discomfort, heartburn, rash, headache, dizziness and drowsiness. Indomethacin may cause or worsen stomach or intestinal bleeding or ulcers. It may lead to perforation of the intestine. Indomethacin also can increase blood pressure and decrease kidney function. Individuals who have nasal polyps or are allergic to aspirin or other NSAIDs should not use indomethacin because there is an increased risk of severe allergic reactions in these individuals.

Doesn't sound like a very fun drug to me. I think your getting ripped off.

http://www.medicinenet.com/indomethacin/article.htm


----------



## Synto

Noddin on 200mg of Oxycontin and about to eat 4 or 5 xanax bars. Life is good.


----------



## HazeEM

unbelievably fucked up on a combo of 40mg oxycodone up the nose and some big bong rips. Probably since I haven't eaten anything today except for a few cheezits plus my zero tolerance.


----------



## RyanM

welll they were only 1 little dollar a pill and they are still kind of like  muscle relaxers   I don't know   I don't think they are that bad  buut NOW this means I can crush up 6 at once and parachute them   or parachute 10 of them since they are basically over the counter. except prescription.

wow thanks for that pill id info so great  now if I buy more random pills I should tell you what they look like and we can see what I'm downing like candy

that site said 50mg-200mg is recommended for adults and I have the 75mg capsules but I crush the b eads like adderall beads and if 200mg  is the highest they said then I'll double and triple that cuz 10x75=750mg  yoowoo that'll be for tomorrow and maybe some vicodin


----------



## Body&Soul

RyanM said:
			
		

> *welll they were only 1 little dollar a pill and they are still kind of like  muscle relaxers   I don't know   I don't think they are that bad  buut NOW this means I can crush up 6 at once and parachute them   or parachute 10 of them since they are basically over the counter. except prescription.
> 
> wow thanks for that pill id info so great  now if I buy more random pills I should tell you what they look like and we can see what I'm downing like candy
> 
> that site said 50mg-200mg is recommended for adults and I have the 75mg capsules but I crush the b eads like adderall beads and if 200mg  is the highest they said then I'll double and triple that cuz 10x75=750mg  yoowoo that'll be for tomorrow and maybe some vicodin *



Why would you want to triple the maximum recommended dose? Did you not read the SIDE EFFECTS? : *The most common side effects are nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, stomach discomfort, heartburn, rash, headache, dizziness and drowsiness.*

 Why would you want to deal with all those side effects? Not to mention that it might kill you.


----------



## Glory Hole

RyanM you should just take something else.


----------



## 3ch0

Ryan it won't get you high what so ever. You might as well go pop your entire bottle of Advil.


----------



## JV

im stoned.  

just sell them back to someone else and get your money back ryan.  no point in taking them.


----------



## Staticage

i just smoked some meth......ahh yes i feel good.


----------



## Ninjetic

Took 5 50mg tramadol, a few tizanadine, and some darvocet. I be feelin good


----------



## yucatanboy

Smoked a bedtime bowl.  Time to read myself blissfully to sleep .


----------



## twitchit

are you really from the yucatan or do you just like the yucatan? what is yucatan about you?


----------



## steve_mofo

scatterd from the weekend session, just smoked about 8 cones...very spacey with some old school grinspoon on  goodnight all


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *that site said 50mg-200mg is recommended for adults and I have the 75mg capsules but I crush the b eads like adderall beads and if 200mg  is the highest they said then I'll double and triple that cuz 10x75=750mg  yoowoo that'll be for tomorrow and maybe some vicodin *


 Ryan, its kids like you who end up being the poster children for "Don't do drugs" campaigns. You're taking triple the dosage because you _think_ you'll get a better effect. Its doing stupid shit like that which will end up with you dead, especially when you're fucking with methadone!

Its a NSAID, ibuprofen is a NSAID and thats worthless. Its probably doing fuck all to you other than stress your liver. If you're doing 6 10/1000 vics then you are doing over double the amount of APAP a day you should be.


----------



## paradoxcycle

Ryan, are you ingesting opioids (methadone, hydro/oxycodone, etc.) in the same manner as you do with amphetamine? Please respond before AlphaNumeric and I have simultaneous strokes.


----------



## mariacallas

lol awwww


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Cold water extraction??


----------



## DexterMeth

20mg methadone.  Hey, i have no tolerance whatsoever to methadone.  I do to oxy.   I hope that wont funk with this high.


----------



## paradoxcycle

_Originally posted by DexterMeth _
*20mg methadone.  Hey, i have no tolerance whatsoever to methadone.  I do to oxy.   I hope that wont funk with this high. *

DM, what is your current oxycodone tolerance?


----------



## gugglebum

Ryan's just never gonna change.

Just let the kid live how he wants ... this guy would have definetly committed suicide already if it wasn't for drugs, so just let him enjoy himself drowning his fucking brain in drugs, yes, let him enjoy the last couple of years of his life. He won't change a single little bit, no matter how right you all are ...

Some people are just not meant for life.


----------



## throwitallaway

stoned


----------



## PGTips

Gugglebum, unfortunately you are probably right. Still, perhaps there's some vague chance he'll snap out of his drug cocktail fuelled haze and actually listen to what we're saying


----------



## Glory Hole

I don't get this kid. He pops pills like candy. Did this website not show him the right way? Has he not been reading through all the threads on what to do and what not to do? It just doesn't make sense. I would understand if he didn't ever read up on the dangers of ingesting many different kinds of pills and end up hurting himself. The site is for harm  minimization! He has been on this site for about a year. I would have thought that by then he would have some knowledge on what he should and shouldn't do. Unless he only reads what he wants to read.


----------



## throwitallaway

Unfortunately gugglebum is probably right, he's eating pills and dosen't even know what it is. I've seen him go from adderal use now to this other stuff and taking methadone, serious drugs, this is no smoking session type of thing. What age is his anyway?


----------



## PGTips

17 I think. 

Messing with adderall is usually pretty harmless, but his doses of 300mg+ a day were not harmless. Now its methadone, one of the most dangerous drugs he could be messing with. Mind you, thank fuck its not a Fent patch or something, he would _certainly_ kill himself with some of them!


----------



## throwitallaway

It's only a matter of time though until he comes across something potentially lethal and he'll take too much and end up dying. 

17, holy fuck. Does his parents or no one actually realise what he's doing, like don't they notice any side effects or any effects because he seems to be permanetly fucked at all hours.


----------



## JV

^^thats what i dont understand.  how can his parents, teachers, someone not know.  who knows, maybe his parents do know and dont care, and that could be why hes doing insane amounts of x (x as a variable, not the drug).  

something we will probably never find out.  maybe one day hell wake up and quit the shit (or at least cut back and be smart about it) or like others have said, hes gonna die.


----------



## throwitallaway

Ryan, tell us about your drug social circle. Do your parents know, does anyone know?

Also what i can't understand is how he isn't into different street drugs, i know he's taking ecstacy alot as well but i wonder why he dosen't take meth, coke, crack? maybe it's because he's only 17 and dosen't exactly have loads of money..are all these other drugs he's taking relatively cheap we don't get these sort of things round here.

Ryan, why don't you go to rehab, get yourself sorted out and then come back out clean and stay off all those other drugs and just smoke some pot. 

I don't like to preach to people about drug use, i'm not in any position to do so but how long do you think you can keep taking all those muscle relaxers,painkillers, methadone and adderal before your body really rejects it and gives you a huge wakeup call, maybe one where you might not wake up again.

Yes, i'm stoned and rambling. Probably wasted my time too typing it all as it'll probably fall on deaf ears.


----------



## kev

I dunno, I'm too fucked to follow the thread so I can't really comment on it. I had one hit of acid about 9 hours ago now and am still tripping. I'm trying out different creative outlets. It's pretty fun.


----------



## throwitallaway

Class kev, i wish i had some acid now.

But can't complain, very stoned.


----------



## kev

I dunno what this really is. I reckon it looks like a hand with thumb and forefinger outstretched. I'd just been attempting to draw my hallucinations on paper when I decided to try a different platform. This is my attempt at doing something in 3d that I usually just draw. 

I found the computer very counter intuitive... it felt like trying to mould a clay sculpture with a brick compared to the easy flow from my conciousness to the paper via a pencil.


----------



## Tiesto

fucken stoned man


----------



## PGTips

kev said:
			
		

> *This is my attempt at doing something in 3d that I usually just draw.  *


 Wow, you did that while on LSD? I've never tried to do any 3D modelling, but thats pretty damn impressive 


			
				kev said:
			
		

> *it felt like trying to mould a clay sculpture with a brick compared to the easy flow from my conciousness to the paper via a pencil*


Very nice analogy too 


			
				throwitallaway said:
			
		

> *Ryan, tell us about your drug social circle. Do your parents know, does anyone know? *


Somehow his parents do not know. Perhaps he's been just in an altered state for so long now, they just think he's a little odd? I don't think he does drugs with anyone, I remember him posting he doesn't do much outside of school, work and getting high at home


----------



## hazejunk

i just wakeup already smoked some H and just took 100mg oxazepam hmmmm to day is gone be a good day......i still need to stay a little sober because i have to go to my hair dresser in a hour:D


----------



## RyanM

yesterday I didn't get around to the whole 750mg because I had the rest of the vicodin which was 6 pills of 10/.1000 so I'm out of that  but   I got more "muscle relaxers"   if you want to do another pill id uh these are white tablets
one side has a 10 on it
the other side it says TL4096
 I took 4 of those yesterday also
and I will probably take another 4 today with some of those fake muscle relaxers
and I might be getting shrooms today if not I will just buy more painkillers but they are charging a lot for morphine and it's only 10mg and they want $10 a pill and that's way too much I'll only pay that much for oxycontin   hmm I will look for methadone today  that seems like the smartest thing to do and the easiest thing and I 'll know they work great


----------



## Glory Hole

I believe those are Baclofen and have no recreational value. If your going to do shrooms do them by themselves. If you take any muscle relaxers, oxycontin, methadone or vicodin with it then they are just going to numb the effects. I suggest taking half an eight if it is your first time. I wouldn't take more than that cause you can have a bad trip.


----------



## PGTips

hazejunk said:
			
		

> *i still need to stay a little sober because i have to go to my hair dresser in a hour:D *


You don't want to be constantly nodding while someone is trying to cut your hair :D


			
				RyanM said:
			
		

> *and I will probably take another 4 today with some of those fake muscle relaxers*


Ryan, why the fuck are you buying drugs which you know are fake????


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am high on poppy tea. I also ate 600mg of neurontin and 100mg of DXM. 100mg of DXM is not enough to have any effects on me but I am hoping it will potentiate the poppies. It feels like it is working. I definately feel higher than I usually do from 2.5 pods. I wish I always felt this good.


----------



## Kings

i'm fucking drunk woooooowwww


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I snorted 5mg of 2c-e about 15 minutes ago cause I was bored. I am at a +3 just from that. It feels different than oral. Mind is more fucked but it doesnt feel as psychedelic. The visuals are pretty good. I probably have a tolerance cause I have tripped about 5 times in the past two weeks.


----------



## JV

stoned.  

theres no point in even typing anything to or about ryan.  he may read what people post, but he usually doesnt respond to em.


----------



## myanmar

Just took 5 ml's GHB, waiting .....


----------



## RyanM

4 vicodin 10/1000 and 3 white whatever pills and I can already see 4 vicodin turning into 8 vicodin today grr stupid vicodin  it's pretty worthless I want morphine or methadone or Darvocet or oxycontin or something grrness

I'm stilllll waiting on the shrooms *throws things* I should try to get E or something


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

After 11 tonight.........when my friend gets off work :D


----------



## RyanM

make that 7 10/1000 vicodin yuckk  ewww okay  *breaks out in goosebumps*  so so gross I don't even know why but I felt those 3 ew still in my stomchach aohsoufhs riiight bye


----------



## RyanM

ack I don't feel good I don't know blah I only did 7 vicodin that's basically doesn't even count as being on anything you can count that as drug-free I don't know maybe it's because it's 7am and I didn't sleep yet grrness I'll figure something out


----------



## Tiesto

are you foolish?  if that 10/1000 is 10mg vic and 1000mg apap, you just put 7000mgs of Acetaminphen(sp??) into your body.  When the recommended MAX daily dosage is 4000mg/day.  <sarcasm> I'm sure your liver is loving you right now </sarcasm>


----------



## RyanM

well obviously the people who make vicodin don't know what they are doing and it's not my fault they are idiots and put 1000mg in each pill when it's clear 4 pills is not going to work i've been taking around 5 for the last couple of days I don't know why I'm having trouble sleeping   it's 11am I didn't even go to bed until 740isham and now I'm up again and I'm not tired grrness


----------



## Kandy K

after meth IV i feel all drunk and drowsy n shit but then again i been up since thursdya hahahahah but ummm i'll let u know in about 10 mins when i go plug some valium


----------



## Glory Hole

RyanM said:
			
		

> *well obviously the people who make vicodin don't know what they are doing and it's not my fault they are idiots and put 1000mg in each pill when it's clear 4 pills is not going to work i've been taking around 5 for the last couple of days I don't know why I'm having trouble sleeping   it's 11am I didn't even go to bed until 740isham and now I'm up again and I'm not tired grrness *



The people that made the vicoden aren't the idiots. They put APAP there for a reason. Vicoden was not made to be for recreational purposes. What you need to do is a cold water extraction to separate the APAP from the Hydrocodone. 



			
				Kandy K said:
			
		

> *after meth IV i feel all drunk and drowsy n shit but then again i been up since thursdya hahahahah but ummm i'll let u know in about 10 mins when i go plug some valium *



You've been up since thursday? Isn't today thursday? If you mean last thursday then thats a whole week! Talk about meth psychosis! How the hell can you do that?


----------



## slintstix

Glory Hole said:
			
		

> *The people that made the vicoden aren't the idiots. They put APAP there for a reason. Vicoden was not made to be for recreational purposes. What you need to do is a cold water extraction to separate the APAP from the Hydrocodone.  *



Yeah, I never got that. Why put all that APAP in a drug that obviously has a huge abuse potential?

It's like "You just abused hydrocodone, your penalty is death".

I, for one, blame it squarely on the Irish.


----------



## Glory Hole

We'll APAP is a fever reducer and relieves pain associated with it. I mean why do people take tylenol? Its just a pure dose of APAP. I think if you take vicodin with APAP and you have a fever that it will relieve pain completely.


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *well obviously the people who make vicodin don't know what they are doing and it's not my fault they are idiots and put 1000mg in each pill when it's clear 4 pills is not going to work*


 Ryan, the "stupidity" falls firmly on your own shoulders. The drug isn't manufacturered to be abused. Obviously someone can develop a tolerance which makes 40mg of hydrocodone in effective, but their doctor will then change them to tablets which are 10/325, not 10/1000, or even give them oxycodone instead. In  a perfect world where noone abused pharms, there would be no problem. Instead, people like yourself are willing to absolutely hammer their liver to get no high at all. 

Stop using drugs, or you'll be in serious problems (if you aready aren't).


----------



## rhtips1

i just smoked a fatty and am feelin very lazy


----------



## paradoxcycle

_Originally posted by RyanM _
* put 1000mg in each pill  * 

Are you talking about 10mg hydrocodone? I think you mean 10/325- 10mg hydrocodone + 325mg APAP.


----------



## hazejunk

hmmm i'm on some heroin agian took some oxazepam and drinking beers right now....life is good


----------



## null_null

tilidine, gbl, alcohol, clonazepam.

meh gimme some opiate


----------



## Tiesto

jesus fucking christ im fiending chronic rite now omg im fucking pissed off cuz i have NOTHING TO DO fuck. just sittin here. waiting for a dealer to get home is fuckin painful.


----------



## Aratsu

Jeez. Had a long night with Tina last night, stoned as hell, and am currently getting together with Lucy. Turning out to be quite an interesting experience :D


----------



## throwitallaway

Stoned as a motherfucker.


----------



## hazejunk

BEN ECHT HEELEMAAL VAN DE KAART WAPAAAAA that means i',m realy fucked up :D %)


----------



## RyanM

thank god I ditched the vicodin and I got 30 pills of methadone I'm on 20mg at the moment I probably  do just 10 more   so 30mg  40mg at the very most I don't want another 60mg thing

*sigh of relief* finally  I got real pills instead of vicodin


----------



## myanmar

started the night with GHB, turned to coke with weed, more GHB... weed again, and Now I Am fucked up!!


----------



## Synto

IV too much dilaudid and now I'm noddin like a superjunkie. Damn, I haven't been this high in a long time.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Not really high. I'm sick and my whole body hurts, so I took 4 percs and some tylenol 3 8)
feeling quite nice now.....kinda hard to keep my eyes open tho


----------



## JV

smoked weed, drank cognac, and did coke, i feel pretty good!


----------



## RyanM

okay welll it's around 1am I ended this night with 30mg methadone I just got done throwing up 4 no reason pft that's methadone 4 you crazy little pills even though I got 30 pills of methadone they are only 5mg each so that's 6 pills gone already makes me mad but oh well 6 pills a day that will last me 5 days 30mg methadone 5 days  that works.


----------



## *Venus*

Well what can I say? Acid is something quite special and that is how I am feeling right about now


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *I just got done throwing up 4 no reason pft that's methadone 4 you*


 The methadone is the reason Ryan. You do more than you're used to, and you vomit. If you did a sensible amount you'd be less likely to spew all the time.


----------



## yucatanboy

Ahh high and tipsy: a brownie, two shotties, and a vodka and tonic (WTF? we were out of gin!  the travesty!!!  I had to substitute fris vodka, and then add a dash of bitters to make it good... I need to buy some tanq or kensington or bombay)

Fun times


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 4 neurontin pills and am drinking wine. I have also been chewing betel nut.


----------



## RyanM

30mg is extremely sensible. well it's around 1030am I'm taking 10mg now another 10mg at 12pm I don't know after that


----------



## sourlemone

found a new poison eh ryan?


----------



## Glory Hole

RyanM said:
			
		

> *30mg is extremely sensible. well it's around 1030am I'm taking 10mg now another 10mg at 12pm I don't know after that *



Have you been taking opiates everyday? Cause if you are then your setting yourself up for a real addiction.


----------



## paradoxcycle

_Originally posted by RyanM _
*30mg is extremely sensible. well it's around 1030am I'm taking 10mg now another 10mg at 12pm I don't know after that * 

*Sensible*!? You cannot compare two completely different drugs like Adderall and Methadone, Ryan! The dosages are not relevant. 30 may seem like a low number compared to 1000mg of Adderall but you couldn't be more wrong. Take Xanax for example: 30mg of alprazolam is quite a large amount. Ask Negrogesic if he's happy with the amount of Methadone he must take every day.

Your logic really amazes me sometimes. Your drug use obeys a simple narrative. First an impulse arises, any impulse. Then you indulge the impulse. When lightning doesn't strike immediately, a sense of invulnerability arises. The illusion of immortality is not worth the risk, especially when you're fucking with Methadone.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I drunk some more alcohol and had another neurontin pill. I wanted it to be trippy so I stuck 6mg of 2c-e up my ass. I found this bottle that had 4 pills in it that I took from my dads prescription like two years ago. I had forgotten all about it till I saw it. It was some kind of sedative. I think it was called soma but I am not sure. I ate them and now I am really fucked.


----------



## psychetool

I wonder what ryans parents think. I mean shit, you'd have to be fucking blind and deaf not to pick up that he's on hard drugs.

Got a few pills, .5g yeyoh, and a gram of cannabis waitin for me after work.  Passes the day quick.


----------



## hazejunk

crack and heroin hell yeah feels fucking good!the rush of crack is goddamn nice when your high on heroin....when i finish the crack i'm gone pop some benzo's and smoke some nice weed ......this is a good night


----------



## psychetool

^ HOLY SHIT. Take away the crack and it sounds like a partay that i'd be at! Ahhhh, fridays.... 

Enjoy yourself everybody! No trips to the ER tonight!


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Nah man, LEAVE the crack!
I just don't understand how you can smoke it and be online at the same time hazejunk. On rock, I just wanna lay around...


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *30mg is extremely sensible*


No it isn't. Perhaps you'd like to explain why you consider it _extremely_ sensible?

As for me, I've done a few ml of GBL in the last 4 hours, with the last ml hitting me at the moment, and its a struggle to stay awake. For some reason, I prefer to fight it, and keep awake, even though I know going to bed would be oh so relaxing.


----------



## hazejunk

MissBehavin'_416 said:
			
		

> *Nah man, LEAVE the crack!
> I just don't understand how you can smoke it and be online at the same time hazejunk. On rock, I just wanna lay around... *



i am lying on my bed....computer is right next to it. i need a better pipe though


----------



## Synto

200mg Oxycontin, 75mg of Atarax to potentiate it, and some high quality headies out of a new bowl I bought today. It was $230.00 but it's amazing


----------



## KemicalBurn

_Originally posted by RyanM _
*30mg is extremely sensible. well it's around 1030am I'm taking 10mg now another 10mg at 12pm I don't know after that * 

Its not sensible to start taking opiates at 10.30 *in the morning.*

Why on earth would you do that? You really are gonna set yourself up for a nasty substance-abuse habit on the path youre walking (that is: if you havent already done so )


----------



## throwitallaway

Very drunk and stoned, white widow, vodka and hash. A few playstations thrown in for good measure. Good night.


----------



## blahblahblah

Just woke up from a face plant on the keyboard, my vision is skewed and blurry.  Not to mention the key imprints all on the left side of my face.  3 bags of heroin, 4mg of Klonapin, .5 mg of xanax, 50mg of Vistaril, and a few inhales of Mary-Jane.  Earlier a few bags of rock [smoked & injected].

+ the goodies:

Hershey's Creamy Chocolare Milkshake
Frozen Snickers Ice Cream bar

I think I hear the 'ol leather couch calling my name or am I hearing things...
8( 



    huh...     whaaat...?    what was I gong to do...?


----------



## mrsumone

Rollin... pink i's ... eye wiggles n everything man.. im rollin balls... 

fun fun fun times



been smokin bowls all night and the nights still young..


----------



## qwe

4 tramadols (way better than vicodin for me) and weed

i feel cool


----------



## sonic

^ 4 vicodins (way better than tramadol for me) and weed

i feel cool






Actually I haven't tried tramadol.

EDIT: Make that 5.


----------



## yucatanboy

Argle blarghle .  I had four beers with dinner, maybe five, and then drank a monster (energy drink) and vodka, and smoked a bowl.  I then freaked out cuz i saw security coming up the stairs (at a party while smoking) and went to my room.  Ahhh paranoia.  I have this "authoritydar" (like a radar) that sets me off to run and hide when i am high and authority is passing by.  The trials of doing the illegal.


----------



## Zeotti

My friend and I took 30mg each of Adderall about an hour ago. We've had Adderall XR in our system previously from all day.

We just chugged about two shots of tequila and in about half an hour we will be taking 1.5mg each of Diludad (Hydromorphone, sorry bout sp).

Feelin pretty good right now, and waitin for alcohol to take effect. We're ownin at CS, beat a cal-m team (we're ex cal-m).

Alcohol shouldn't be too bad with the hydromorphone right?


----------



## KBKiller69

I just smoked like 2 bowl packs to the dome, im fuckin blasted.
check this shit out
KingKlix


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ended up ingesting about 45mg of 2c-e over a 6 hour period. Now I really want to sleep. I only got 3 hours of sleep last night and I am really tired but sleep is going to be impossible for a while. I wish I hadnt done it.


----------



## yucatanboy

same as listed above (see a few posts earlier) except i have eaten two weed brownies and now i have no clue what is going on.


----------



## hazejunk

hehe i'm high on heroin, benzo's ,beer,crack and weed and it's onely 19:00 and i woke up at 16:30 so i'm onely up 2,5 hours......i need to cut down a little


----------



## myanmar

Posted on a dutch forum for a long time, and never ever saw anyone posting "heroin" I am pretty astonished to see how all you guys just do heroin.

Ontopic, still fucked up of the cocaine and wodka from yesterdag night.


----------



## PGTips

"All you guys just do heroin"? Undoubtably a noticable amount of Bluelight members use heroin and mention it, but not a large amount, and certainly not the only drug people do.


----------



## myanmar

AlphaNumeric said:
			
		

> *"All you guys just do heroin"? Undoubtably a noticable amount of Bluelight members use heroin and mention it, but not a large amount, and certainly not the only drug people do. *



true...
my post was a little bit out of proportion 8( 

*doubting to take some coke-leftovers to cure my hangover 8)


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

RyanM one of these days your going to be sitting there and your going to say DAMN they where right. But until then have fun playing with death.8)


----------



## PGTips

Aphex Ecstasy said:
			
		

> *RyanM one of these days your going to be sitting there and your going to say DAMN they where right.*


 If he's lucky, by the looks of it


----------



## Tiesto

well last nite i was fucking wasted.  piss drunk.  i woulda posted, but it was humanly impossible at that time lol.  lets just say, there was puke all over the:
Hallway floor & walls
Kitchen sink, fridge, counter, stove
Bathroom walls, floor, toilet.

Shit was hectik once that joint was smoked, while being that drunk.  i couldnt even hold my head up.

I remember one point in the night where my head was upside down in the kitchen sink, still puking, with it running all up my face and into my hair.  I RARELY drink.  But, when i drink, i fucking DRINK!


----------



## slyvan wanderer

popped a darvocet, stomach a little quesy, waiting for the body waves


----------



## 7zark7

Methylone well and truly in my system now... was going to be acid, but thought better of it since I am in on my own tonight.

Feel niiiiiiiiiiice... 

Ketamine-fest prepared for later on - as well as hours and hours worth of anime DVDs. Hurrah! :D


----------



## x-chick

for some sillyy reason i hve the hiccups! along w.the giggleys!hehe..oxys' to soon help remove thsi things! : _)


----------



## JV

last night and today, all day both days:  weed, coke and alcohol.


----------



## Geez-A

Ecstacy again.  Wasnt going to but what the hell...


----------



## yucatanboy

ephedra tea and then a few drinks, then wrestled my friend Bastard, then ate a cookie with (3 eigths in 16 cookies) hasnt kicked in yet


----------



## NinjaElite

blunt of dizzank, Im blazed cuz'.


----------



## yucatanboy

hmm, think it just kicked in


----------



## thejesuslizard

2.5 g of dried mushrooms
2 hits of futurama blotter acid
100 mgs 5-htp
a bowl of weed

everyone needs to try this at least once in their life.


----------



## Beagle

so fuckin stoned ... and have been all day.  wow


----------



## do_not_disturb

thejesuslizard said:
			
		

> *2.5 g of dried mushrooms
> 2 hits of futurama blotter acid
> 100 mgs 5-htp
> a bowl of weed
> 
> everyone needs to try this at least once in their life. *



i want to visit your reality... lol

im happy with my two dilberts and the memories of todays clouds...


----------



## throwitallaway

sitting here stoned, gonna roll another spliff.


----------



## null_null

had a wonderful night with lsd, dob and heroin for the comedown. 
gonna smoke some more h and relaxx %)


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Pretty high


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

woops im a little more high.


----------



## chandler

null_null said:
			
		

> *had a wonderful night with lsd, dob and heroin for the comedown.
> gonna smoke some more h and relaxx %) *



You're a mothefucker!!!  

I envy you...

Smoking some potent weed through a little crackpipe styled piece involving a light globe I made the other night. Seems to be very  efficient, kind of a vaporiser...

Very nice.


----------



## Ninjetic

On coke and meth right now. After 2 long months without touching tweak, I relapsed. How strange that I can handle its power now, I can stand the heart racing and have come to terms with the paranoia. I hate this drug, yet due to recent events it calls to me as I feel as tho I've hit rock bottom. I'm glad that the stash I hid from so long ago is very meager, as I am certain it will surely soon run out so that I will have none to use in the future. I guess that even tho I relasped into a state of self loathing and moderate depression, there's hope for me yet. I've given into the darkside, but I know I will be able to crawl out of this pit of regret that I've dug so deep in the hardened earth known as my psyche. My sanity will no longer be a lost and seen as a pariah of underlying dementia to the unwashed masses of prolatariat consumerites who sit on the shoulders of the voiceless demogogue that they call democratic enslavery and sinful defiance of the holy severed head that commands them to obey the decay of modern granduer. I'm not sure if this life is even real anymore due to the fact that the nonexistant retaliatory mendicants rejoice when they see me fail in my every aspect of daily life. They scoffed and laughed when I had that car wreck which I now have to go to court over as it was seen as my fault and now the passenger from the other car claims to have whiplash so the case has now turned into a medical issue. My car came out basically totaled, while the other drivers car had no much as a scratch. Its all a scam, they just think I'm some rich fuck that they can hit up for money like everyone else tries to. Their all out to get me, I swear it. Everybody wants to fuck with my life in whatever way they can. Their all gonna pay for it soon, as I shall have my revenge when the day of reckoning comes to pass. I shall leave them all in a pile of flaming death, as I tear a swathe of chaos across this horrible world. Have you seen this barren land laid to waste, ravaged scorched and frozen by their neglect. I am the formless one I came to save, you are the chosen ones you'll be my slaves! Decay of granduer, from riches to rot! I know I'm insane, theres no turning back, never again shall I take part in smoking crack, if some one offers I'll give em a smack....to their face I'll say "no way, I'm goin clean" cold turkey is the way you gotta do it, hard as it may be you betta go through it and just goddamn do it. Destroy this horrid nation outright, you motherfuckers know I ain't goin down without a damn fight, aight? I am not the master of layin the so called smackdown, I'm just a fool who knows how to get down. Turn your world upside down and you'll understand where I'm comin from. Just stop n take a minute to recollect the inject of your heroin advantage, sent from the gods of opium derilect directive synergies, you know that their really your sworn archrival enemies. This gift I've been given, shall be driven like a car to the nearest bar and totaled like a modulator at a stoplight, rearending a truck called sanity outright. Kill your gods and democrats, destroy them one by one with your cerebral gat!


----------



## twitchit

^^hahaha what drugs did you say you were on? its hard to tell


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I have poppy tea in a food dehydrator. Once it has evaporated to a small amount it is going up my ass. I would have just boiled it on the stove but that would probably destroy the opiates.

I may try drying some out completely later so I can smoke it.


----------



## Tiesto

im so stoned.  my god.

edit:: holy fuck i just bit my finger from eating to fast. like it was a BITE ow.


----------



## yucatanboy

^lol, dude that sucks, slow down with the munchies!!!


----------



## Ninjetic

Damn what a horrible idea that was! The comedown I had was some kinda rocky, I need some weed if I plan on gettin any sleep soon. I used up all that coke n meth last nite, so if I crave it I'll be outta luck cuz I'm not goin outta my way to buy any. Fucking stims, rather have opium and weed than any damned stimulant bullshit!


----------



## myanmar




----------



## throwitallaway

Slightly stoned still, was smoking some soapbar, pollen and weed earlier today.


----------



## cxsx

actually, i'm high right now


----------



## throwitallaway

So am I


----------



## PsychedelicPixie

Right now I'm REALLY high on sobriety for the first time in like a year! lol  I've quit the coke n chron for good! :D It was so much fun while it lasted!!!!    

I wouldn't turn down a free hit though, cuz I'm cool like that.  

Hopefully my posts will be less weird and more coherent, no promises on that though. lol


----------



## hazejunk

i am high on life.......and some heroin


----------



## slyvan wanderer

PsychedelicPixie said:
			
		

> *Right now I'm REALLY high on sobriety *



Same, breaks are fun.  I love to feel a full functioning brain, Nootropics are fun...


----------



## myanmar

mmm...some good old white widow


----------



## throwitallaway

myanmar said:
			
		

> *mmm...some good old white widow *



lovely white widow...love it. :D


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Comfortably numb under the warm blanket of happiness that I call hydrocodone.


----------



## HotRails

Drunk N Stoned.


----------



## Ninjetic

Sober. Don't feel like doin drugs right now (maybe some pot, but I dont have any) I'm fine tho, I don't have a problem with being sober (I'm sober quite often, shit happens)


----------



## Synapse999

Ninjetic said:
			
		

> *Sober. Don't feel like doin drugs right now (maybe some pot, but I dont have any) I'm fine tho, I don't have a problem with being sober (I'm sober quite often, shit happens) *



You said the word sober to many times.
You're in denial ;p


But thats ok, I'll take a drink on your behalf tonight.
Got a half pint of bacardi to finish off, once this xanax and dexedrine kicks in.


----------



## PsychedelicPixie

You guys!!!!!!! I'm being tempted hardcore rite now! *cries* 

What should i do?


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I plugged some DXM. It felt fine until I went to take a shit and then it burned like hell! I will never do that again. I also ate some 2c-e.


----------



## PsychedelicPixie

forget u guys then, I takey! :D


----------



## RyanM

well don't the days float by well   I can't remember what day but recently I did get morphine I don't know how strong the pills were but I just took all 6 of them so they were gone that day hmm methadone is working great it always works never fails  hmm I get paid this thursday  so 4 sure more methadone hmm maybe morphine or oxycontin if it's  in my reach hmm I think I might take DXM not a lot hmmm maybe not I don't want my mom to notice pills 6 pills missing and even that won't be worth it 30x6-180mg DXM riight won't be worth it I wonder when adderall will come back home surely methadone and adderall must be the b est of all in this world my world...something's missing...but it's okay for now surely I don't need the best of both worlds up and down not yet I guess whenever it arrives is when I will be ready


----------



## JV

smoked weed tonight.


----------



## Cronic King

I'm really coked out right now


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Im tripping really hard. I went outside to walk around in the dark and felt like the world was shrinking so I ran back in amd its still the same like its going to pop out of existince. It scared me and I thought would have a bad trip but now I just think its really fucking weird


----------



## emesaeler

yup, smokin.  smokin what ye say?

well, there's an answer for that as well:
wEEDWeEDWEeDWEEd

oh, and btw I'm high, gonna smoke a cig now, peace


----------



## PsychedelicPixie

No one on here luvz me n e more 

"NNNNO body NNNNeeds me"- Relapsing Letter N from Wonder showzen.


----------



## singularity

stoned and drinkin whisky


----------



## Beagle

I'm fuckin stoned


----------



## JV

PsychedelicPixie said:
			
		

> *No one on here luvz me n e more
> 
> "NNNNO body NNNNeeds me"- Relapsing Letter N from Wonder showzen. *



i  you k8!  :D


----------



## Staticage

i took a bunch of meth orally about an hour and a half ago....and i smoked some about an hour ago.... im feeling god damn wonderful.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am drinking some poppy tea now. I am still tripping on 2c-e because I redosed a couple of times. Still at a +3 but not as high as I was at the peak. It was a really good intense trip and I experienced ego death from it. 2c-e is the only drug that has caused ego death for me. This was the second time it happened. I really like it. I will not mix it with DXM ever again though because I felt like it raised my blood pressure a lot. It might be a dangerous thing to do.


----------



## Jaw Clenching

4-methyl-2,5-dimethoxyphenethylamine

Not really a 'smart drug' but it's definately _really_ fun.

[EDIT]
4mg (alternative method of administration) 8(
[/EDIT]


----------



## Cat Again

^how much did u take JC?


----------



## cxsx

out here we is stoned!


----------



## hazejunk

^^immaculate.

i'm smoking my self retarded tonight
[edit]
i'm retarded.....listening to Velvete Underground Heroin on repeat.


----------



## myanmar

high on weed...
i am in doubt to take some 2ci


----------



## JV

smoked a blunt earlier, still high.


----------



## throwitallaway

i wouldn't be in doubt to take some 2ci, that's if i could ever get it.

stoned here


----------



## Ninjetic

Day 2 of attemped soberiety. No problems as of yet, just a little stressed out from the shitiness of a weedless reality.


----------



## yucatanboy

^ i hear ya man, only thing i am high on right now is sleep dep.  Time for a nap.  I have been sober and will continue to be sober for the next two days as i take my last finals.


----------



## line6ampman

a bowl of each of the following:

SIR
J2
Lamb's Bread
Super Silver Haze
Snow White

all were dusted with kif and also had some bubble...topped all that off with an OC 40.

Today was a VERY VERY good day.  I love variety.


----------



## Staticage

i am stoned


----------



## hazejunk

i just woke up and i'm fucking stoned already....


----------



## JasonMontana

doesnt anyone get that everyone has preferences?  you dont like cocaine, so and so doesnt like cocaine... blah blah.  im sure lots of coke users would take nothing else to accompany their drinking, which is to say wahtever you use.  dont be so closed minded.


----------



## hazejunk

JasonMontana said:
			
		

> *doesnt anyone get that everyone has preferences?  you dont like cocaine, so and so doesnt like cocaine... blah blah.  im sure lots of coke users would take nothing else to accompany their drinking, which is to say wahtever you use.  dont be so closed minded. *


 ^?


----------



## PsychedelicPixie

Jean Valjean said:
			
		

> *i  you k8!  :D  *



Thank you Jean Valjean! At least 'your' sweet! *hugz*


----------



## meekamoo

Well not exactly high on anything now but have been since last I was at my pc... had big coke binge on weekend starting at about 10:00 friday night ending at about 06:00 sunday morning! have been high almost every night this week!


----------



## myanmar

took a nice line of columbia's finest..Now going clubbing Dr.Lektroluv :%)


----------



## hazejunk

stonend........agian


----------



## JV

^^me too.


----------



## PsychedelicPixie

^^^me three. :D


----------



## phane

*hee hee heeee...*

Just bought a gram of coke tonight...this is my second time doing coke, and waaay better than the first time. The first time it was given to for free 
( only half of like a ten bag, so I got very slight effects), and wasn't nearly as intense as it is right now. I snorted two thin 2 1/2 inch lines and I just cut up two more for later. I love this.


----------



## Tiesto

fucken high man


----------



## phane

*wait...*

Wait, actually they were more like 2 inches...


----------



## Glory Hole

I just took a shot of tequila. 

Happy Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

High


----------



## starcraft

Just smoked opium, after taking 3 hits I feel nice and warm. Then I ate an opium ball, and I'm the effects grow stronger.


----------



## JV

PsychedelicPixie said:
			
		

> *^^^me three. :D *



  me again.  

 for the ex-bluelighter status.  hopefully youll keep posting on the other name!


----------



## KemicalBurn

She keeps autobahning herself for some reason or another


----------



## twominds

Had my usual friday evening blast of meth so I'm flying around the house. I also had my first double dose of buprenorphine from the pharmacy. 24mg and I'm pretty..well WAS pretty sedate


----------



## yucatanboy

ahhh, after a few day of not smoking or drinking a single stiff wild turkey drink got me pretty buzzed .  Tonight is just one drink, cuz tomorrow is gonna be insane (i finish my last test tomorrow, so i am home free until gradumication!!! just gotta pack everything up so i can move out)


----------



## qwe

kate why do you want to quit coke and chron for good?


----------



## chandler

Alcohol
Weed
Just had 4maybe 5 linexs k

also just ate a greeen mitsubishi...

here comes the fun


----------



## chandler

jeeeebusss....

the screen...


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I've been drinking poppy tea and wine and I took 2 neurontin pills. I squirted some strong poppy tea up my ass with a syringe. I'm really high and feeling sedated and some nausea.


----------



## chandler

completely fucked. my friend is chewing his lips off.


had maybe 1/3g super K, great stuff, a green mitsi, there are others all completely fcked oin the living room

partying at home is the best

plenty of pills and weed left


----------



## hazejunk

i just smoked a joint in like 5 min hmmm stonend agian.....


----------



## PGTips

I did about 3ml of GBL between 8pm and 9.15pm, went to the bar but didn't drink, then went round to someones room. By about 10pm I was quite hammered and clearly not making a lot of sense. I feel asleep on the floor to wake up to a friend drawing on my face with a felt tip marker and a few laughs directed at me. 

All good fun, though Dave Chapell is right, _you can't pass out around white people!_ :D


----------



## Ninjetic

Stoned and meditating on my highness. Ommmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sonic

I've been taking lots of valium tonight. I'm actually enjoying it so I guess that means my opiate withdrawals are over with. I also just took a whippit a couple minutes ago. I've been going through my very first case of nitrous this week. I've done a few whippits before at parties, but this is the first tiem I bought a whole box for my head. The residual effects of the nitrous makes it hard for me to type but I think I'm still doing ok .

I'm thinking about smoking weed tonight for the first time tonight in about 70 days. I'm not sure if I'll actually do it or not. All this time I haven't been smoking because I've been looking for a new job. I want to be able to pass a piss test if I have to. I just bought some zydot (urine cleanser) so I guess I have a good excuse to smoke.


----------



## aysen

20mg oxy here 20mg oxy there.. 20mg snorted .. another 20mg snorted.......

Feeling Bliss


----------



## sonic

^ *insert jealously emoticon here*


----------



## slyvan wanderer

grass, so so very very 
high


----------



## JV

coke and weed earlier.


----------



## hazejunk

weed just wokeup hehe lol stonend....


----------



## yucatanboy

drank a bottle of champagne, smoked two bowls and saw hitchhiker's guide .  Now drinking more, feeling great!  My jaw hurts from laughing so much!!!


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I'm higher than a chinese kite!  Cause from what I reckon, chinese kites is way high. %)


----------



## KemicalBurn

stoned and drunk listening to B52s "love shack"

have i sunk to a new low???


----------



## RyanM

I got Darvocet, Percocet,Morphine a lot of each as I need many one of each  hmmm it's 8am I took 3 percocet I will take 3 morphine  with 2 darvocet and some here and those there I need methadone too  I'm not looking to stand up real high I'd be happy to crawl I'm going to need more for sure


----------



## KemicalBurn

^


----------



## Geez-A

just meth all day long.


----------



## linusSL

^ + alcohol & nurofen (the good bit )


----------



## KemicalBurn

^He means 'codeine' for you americans keeping score at home


----------



## linusSL

^ lol, are they intending to start selling these without the ibuprofen at some stage. It sure would make things a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I drunk some poppy tea and ate some 4-ho-dipt and now i'm having fun


----------



## swilow

Weel, ive had three hits of good acid weed some booze and jujst now some codeine goin well enjoying myself and yueh


----------



## yucatanboy

oh man, just woke up hung the fuck over, still drunk .  I am so glad i am now done with college, just a week to gradumication.


----------



## qwe

*Re: Casey Jones....*



			
				warfrat said:
			
		

> *Anyone riding the "rails" tonight????%) *


i find it hilarious that a thread starting with this post made it to 81 pages
also the title was ":DCasey Jones....."


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

quite stoned


----------



## throwitallaway

stoned


----------



## RyanM

WOAH I'm going to go drink that one stuff that is in europe like Absinthe or however you spell it  it's green and stuff and it's illegal in america   wooooo how great

I'm just keeping all the pain killers i'm on a little secret cuz I can't miss out on this crazy europe drink   hmm I'm on like 5 morphine uh 4 Percocet 4 darvocet I don't know might be higher oh well who cares    gotta go


----------



## Tiesto

1.5mg of clonazepam.  soon to be stoned.  shits all sloooooooow


----------



## Vaya

Yay


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Rolling like no ther the.


----------



## Vaya

*toot* *toot*
Here comes the train again...


----------



## RyanM

CAZRYgrrr Crazyness   how drinking isn't that bad at all.   how great.   wow that green europe wwas great  still great it lasts a while   hmm I only took 3 shots too    wow but geez $130 a bottle creazyness  oh welll blah blahblah greatness fun I'll drink mroe some other time yep  4 sure


----------



## repoman4you

being high is just no fun


----------



## Tiesto

Ryan you're whack.  You.Are.Killing.Yourself.

Jus woke up...feelin kinda dopey.  that clonazepam kicked my ass.  I wont take that much next time.  I didn't even remember wat happened after I smoked the weed.  Supposidly (sp) i knocked out with my tv on, as my parents told me.  But I don't even remember watching TV.  It's as if I walked into my room, and the memory just ends.  Then I'm waking up at 11 30 am.  Thats a HUGE blank spot inbetween.  I wonder what I did.

edit:  AH HAH!  i found out wut happened.  i came into the room, started playing MGS:3, which I totally sucked at because my reaction time was so slow.  Then I turned to watch TV from the other end of the bed.  Thats when I passed out, I think..


----------



## da` grey area

looks like we be needin to bridge the gap between our poisons cause when there is only two puppies the just goota mate. ruff ruff ...so wy be weepin in this kennel like myself? rackin up and computer town aint no synonym i is ever heard of... its golden! ha choo choo choo the train and derail me


----------



## RyanM

hmm it's morning again not really it's almost 12pm hmm 4 little tiny morphine pills to start off with   I'll probably take another 4 later  hmm I think I might go drink some more european green alcohol stuff that's illegal here  wow it's not even noon yet and if I realllly wanted I  could make a good alcoholic lol nope not till I'm 21 but this green europe drink won't be around forever   I should drink up  i'd rather have liquid morphine oh well if adderall would just make it's way back home to me  it would all be okay


----------



## DJAcetone

I'm going hiking today with some buddies and a our close friend Lucy


----------



## RyanM

8  Little Tiny Morphine dancing around inside me geez  it's only 3pm I'm on 8 already   OUCH! not good I will need 2 more later then! arrorarghghagharghgrrrr


----------



## hazejunk

i'm a itchy bitch......just heroin tonight i would like some weed but i'm fucking broke....I NEED MONEY.


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *arrorarghghagharghgrrrr *


That's what you'll be saying when you go through withdrawls from a killer morphine/oxy/methadone addiction you're going to have in about a month.


----------



## RyanM

buuuut I  don't want to go through withdrawls  this certainly won't last after these 10 pills each of darvocet and percocet are gone  anddd maybe  after I get a restock of 30 more pills of methadone  I am completely done. I'll crawl back to adderall  ritalin if I have to I'll run away and hide behind adderall  and block any sort of withdrawl like adderall ran away from me  and I ran to painkillers surely it will be okay soon


----------



## RyanM

there 10 morphine  now the morphine is gone
just the Darvocet, Percocet are left then
probably I'll get 30 more pills of methadone
then I'm all done


----------



## hazejunk

^^i don't think you are gone quit opiates and adderall won't help with the w/d......opiates will stay in you're head a lot longer then adderall man believe my....


----------



## RyanM

I believe you but why do I believe you?


----------



## hazejunk

because i use to be in to amphetamine used it daily for 4 month's and 3/4 time's a week for 2 years.....now i'm in to heroin and methadone , i tryed to stop 5 month's ago and still al my money gows to the shit.quitting amphetamine is easy comparted to opiates.


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> * block any sort of withdrawl like adderall ran away from me  and I ran to painkillers surely it will be okay soon *


 Opiates would releave adderall withdrawl, adderall would not hide methadone withdrawl!! Few things can hide methadone withdrawl.


			
				RyanM said:
			
		

> *then I'm all done *


I'd like to believe that you will be all done, and I hope you will be. Wether you do as you plan to is another thing


----------



## Tiesto

0.5mg clonazepam
30mins later
smoked a bowl
popped a next 0.5mg clonazepam

feelin tooooooooooo nice


----------



## DexterMeth

80mg diazapam.  10mg clonazapam, 70mg hydrocodone, the good ole' 10/325, and plenty of tagamet.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

10/325 I envy you!!


Im high I have a 25mg addie for tommorow


----------



## JV

coke and weed again.


----------



## RyanM

dum de dum de dum I'm getting E duh I should get E every day how sillly of me  wel L I better get E or methadone  I need more friends. yep. I wish that I meet atleast 5-10 drug addicts that are always stocked with their drugs  and always on them and never ever getting out that's my wish for now it would be such a great honor to tumble down with them and go even further I'll never talk to any of my friends now for drug addict friends I promise.


----------



## gugglebum

^^^^
Sad.


----------



## RyanM

okay scratch the E "triple stacked" blue dophines RiIIIIGHT blue dophines are stupid. $30  just cuz "triple stacked" YEAH RIGHTTT thank you bluelight or else I wouldn't even know about "double stacked"  "triple stacked" being a complete lie
I will try to get them down to $20


----------



## paradoxcycle

^ It's a shame you don't listen to any other advice we offer you.


----------



## Tiesto

if you learned about the "stacks" from bluelight....why havent you learned about using a drug safely and respoinsibily..?


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

550mg of DXM and 1,200mg of neurontin chased down with half a cup of wine. I'm pretty high but not too high to do some shit that I have to do.


----------



## gugglebum

^^^^^^^^
"Because umm yeah its like 30mg methadone x 30 pills = wooooohooooooo i've done like 9000 mg of methadone in the last 2 hours wow yeah so i think its only in the afternoon MAN! those blue pills were great what are they? girls are good but yeah i'm hungry. oh fuck it's like, i need more ecstasy, taking it everyday is not fun enough i want RHUBARB PIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! and ectasy for breakfast

i've got to go get some drugs"


----------



## RyanM

I'm only on 4 Darvocet yesterday I gumbled up 10 morphine to get them out of the way.huge improvment. I just need more.of everything.10x the amount.I'll post back if I get the X.


----------



## yucatanboy

man, just woke up still high and drunk, i've been drunk and high most of the time (I am usually sober when i wake up and  it takes some time to kill the hangover, then i start drinking and getting high again  ) since friday afternoon, when i turned in my last test.  Wooo graduation is next weekend, ahh gotta pack all my shit up.  Maybe i should sober up first


----------



## throwitallaway

so stoned, was smoking soapbar, pollen and some lovely california orange bud.


----------



## myanmar

some nice white widow.... damn I love that woman


----------



## throwitallaway

I know, white widow is such a good smoke as well, had it last week. There's alot of weed going about my parts now which is a change from all the hash. Yes of course all the hash is still floating about. I'd rather smoke high grade weed anyday of the week.


----------



## myanmar

No complaints about the grade of this weed....
from like the ten shops in the city, this one is always a nice decent grade...and at least  I got big bags when I order 2 grams, and not 2 of that bloody small 1 gram bags where my fingers can't fit in :')


----------



## Tiesto

0.5mg clonazepam
weed

feeliin so good


----------



## Ninjetic

I've gone back to the basics, no longer will I fuck around with other drugs (I'm done experimenting) I'll stick with my first choice (which I should've stuck with in the first place) Weed is all I ever need when it comes to gettin high. Stoned outta my gourd right from some sweet homemade hash Suprised I can even type right now. The walls are moving and no longer have the ability to move my legs, as they are stuck to the chair. Couchlock is great when ya got everything ya need right next to ya. My posters keep melting off the walls


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *I'll get 30 more pills of methadone then I'm all done *


 Then within 24 hours 


			
				RyanM said:
			
		

> *I just need more.of everything.10x the amount.I'll post back if I get the X. *


 Ryan, just fucking listen to yourself!!


----------



## Der Kaese

Half a joint. Half a braincell left. That's ok - but everything else is crap. Gha. Fuck relationships and the shitstorm they ride!


----------



## rcebborn

Ryan I have been following this thread for some time quite simply because I want to see if you're still alive... I know you don't listen to anyone...

Ah fuck it, there's no point. For everyone who tries to get through to him it must be quite painful, I know that it saddens me to think that somebody is throwing their life away like that, but if that's how he wants to go I say let him. 

Oh, as for being high? I'm not high as such, but I've almost finished my exams and I am feeling good following the gym :D.

Peace


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Coked up weeeeeeeee


----------



## RyanM

umm yesterday it ended with 6 darvocet but that's fine   I'm going to sell the remaining 3 painkillers I think or just eat them I don't know    for the time being I'm going to be a little ritalin addict  i'm hopefully getting around 400mg to 500mg of ritalin today I don't know how I'm going to work this out   if I'm going to be a in the middle addict with 100mg a day or a getting deeper addict with 200mg or been addicted addict with 300mg-400mg a day hmmm I don't know
but in reality I easily did over 1000mg of ritalin in 24 hours  I did in the 900mg with stupid concerta  I snorted so much ritalin one week that I got so sick of snorting ritalin I just started swallowing them snorting 90mg then another 90mg ending snorting 300mg in like 30 minutes not being able to handle anything thinking ritalin was going to be the death of me loll and not knowing what to do except  I knew how to snort more so I did ah memories  my good times I miss those

hm I think I'm going to scroll back and read my ritalin day when I wrote about over 1000mg loll I'd like to do that again,to have that much ritalin to waste,I'd like that a lot


----------



## DJAcetone

came of acid this morning, lol

worn on (out?), gonna go crash


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Im very high.


----------



## Fuzzi_Blu

Im not high, my 2 "siamese friends" (all three joined at the hip) got high and fell asleep. I'm doing my little sober prove to myself im not addicted night. Lol kos i had a smashed realisation this morning... I use drugs to escape from reality which is (duh) why most people do it, then i realised im putting reality off too much and should stay sober till i face the music so i can do my drugs without so much risk of addiction... i'll be wasted by sunday you'll see Lol bribing ones-self with drugs is weird but it works for me. :D Drop...drop...drop...listen to that tap


----------



## RyanM

loll  uhh yeah *jumps*  I got 400mg of ritalin this so great I'll probably buy another 100mg later tonight  woo I need to be excuse while I snort 100mg of ritalin to start low since I had any sort of upper for like atleast 3 weeks  just painkilllers  I'm so happy and excited this is ALMOST the best day ever buut when I had over 1,000mg of ritalin that I did and stilll had more ritalin left for later  was even better okay time to snort ritalin


----------



## yucatanboy

oh.my.god.   I am still drunk, woke up just now at 2pm, and i am still drunk as hell.  I am just hungover as well (fucking hell!).  Ow.  Last night played beer pong, got wasted, then decided vodka pong was a good idea.  Then i blacked out.  Ahhh time to try to kick this hangover.


----------



## throwitallaway

Orange bud tastes so nice.


----------



## yucatanboy

HELL YEAH!!! I smoked a bowl really fast and turned that hangover into a stoned buzz!  Wooo i feel better!  Weed is the answer!


----------



## RyanM

is orange better than blue? once I had this blue bud I don't know what it was but they were saying "blue haze" better than purple haze so I don't know if that's the real "name" or if they were just bragging


----------



## RyanM

oh this 100mg ritalin is working well.I traded myself again back to speed.I know this all to well.every move.hidden traps,the parth,I could walk it blindfolded.this is all I know. how could I ever think I could hide behind painkillers.  this is so real.my heart is beating.I feel something.I feel speed.it's numbing.


----------



## yucatanboy

and i am still drunk (from last night) and high (from an hour ago).... time for some yerba mate!


----------



## Tiesto

sorta buzzed....smoked a 2 paper with my friend around 6.....ill blaze again soon


----------



## BrokedownPalace

Highhh on DXM.  I wish i had some weeeed.


----------



## RyanM

*sigh* it's 2am now I have to do all this over again.


----------



## RyanM

5am I'll take 40mg ritalin to make me sound good,even though I know that in 30 minutes I will be taking sleeping pills to sleep and now I'm taking ritalin because...      does any one know if they are making any stronger pills? for adhd? something stronger.something new.more powerful.more powerful. powerful and new. better than adderall and dex and not desoxyn something as avaible as adderall given out like candy.surely adhd must be getting worse for the suffers.can't they make something more powerful? longer lasting? stronger.powerful.better than what's out there now. stronger.  are they making anything new for adhd? what are they doing in europe?


----------



## PGTips

^ For your own sake I hope not.


----------



## RyanM

5:04am 60mg ritalin.


----------



## RyanM

I just found HAND WARMERS  I am kind of in heaven not really "safe, instant heat...ideal for cold weather outings & spectator events. camping hunting blah blah blah" yeah right instant heat why are my hands still purple? "never place directly against skin as burns may occur" *in the process of holding the pack  tight with his  hands I highly doubt it will burn it's not even hot

6:01am i'm stressed. 80mg ritalin.I'm not sleeping obviously. and all this is accidentally on purpose

cuz I know if I 'start' the day with 100mg I will need 100mg in the afternoon and  get stressed and need another 100mg hmmm if this kid calls at 6:30am I'm going to give him a ride to school
if he has adderall that is.


----------



## PGTips

Its clear you've swapped from opiates to stimulants now Ryan. Recently you've posted 1 fucked up post every 2 or 3 days, now its 4 in 4 hours.


----------



## RyanM

7:13am - I took sleeping pills. even though I took 80mg ritalin in my little span of 3 hours. I obviously don't know what I am doing.I'm going to go lay down and hopefully sleep now.pft even though  it's light out and what was my 80mg ritalin about then? riiight it's too late now I'll just lay down and hope the sleeping pills work  then hopefully wake up 'refreshed' to retake another 60-100mg ritalin that I wasted this morning because this 80mg doesn't count neither does the 100mg yesterday and after the 100mg when I wake up that won't count sooner or later so I need to take another 100mg blahblahblah good night


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *I obviously don't know what I am doing*


That much is clear.


----------



## gugglebum

I'm really tempted to say:

"Ryan, please go back to opiates, you were a lot less annoying on them"

Ooops, I said it already!
Somebody please send this guy some acid or any RC ... this guy NEEDS to have a revelation, a ++++, a life-changing ego-smashing god-meeting sort of experience.

It's his last chance at life...


----------



## throwitallaway

Wiped


----------



## myanmar

lol @ RyanM


----------



## JV

high


----------



## throwitallaway

Still stoned


----------



## RyanM

okay the sleeping pills didn't help.they made things so much worse. I couldn't sleep. but I was 'tired' grr I couldn't just lay down, so I tried laying on the floor it didn't work. probably about 12pm I only took 20mg ritalin and I laid down for a couple of hours. I feel better now the sleeping pills are done working. I'm thinking what I can do if I can go any where cuz then I will take another 40mg maybe I can get x and 90mg ritalin or I can just get 290mg ritalin. I'd like x but lasts only a day. 290mg ritalin could last me 2 days. choices so many choices.
ah ha I'm meeting friends at IHOP loll international house of pancakes or something in green bay west side  this is going to be such a disaster.  huge pupils,purple skin,pale, not making eye contact with any one or eating.

which all means I get to take more ritalin! yeah! 40mg ritalin.
yesterday I got 400mg ritalin
yesterday I took 100mg
This morning 80mg
12pm 20mg
now 40mg

400-240=160mg left
okay I'm going to pick up more ritalin on the way obvious cuz I need 100mg tomorrow the next day the next day every day


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I snorted 5mg of 2c-e. I ate 400mg of DXM. Drunk some poppy tea and neurontin pills. I was so fucking bored, had nothing better to do than get high.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I got a couple of klonopin pills out of my brothers medicine cabinet when I worked on his computer. I just ate the fuckers and drunk some wine. I'm gonna nuke my brain with drugs.

This feels so fucking good.


----------



## Ninjetic

Stoned+__+

Word.


----------



## Tiesto

smoked a fat 3 paper.....so stoned


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Snorted another 3mg of 2c-e and ate 150mg of DXM.

It burns like hell. I'll probably stick 5 or 6mg up my ass in a couple of hours to keep the trip going.


----------



## myanmar

started this night with some GHB,  then smoked some pot, took a couple of lines of columbia's finest, some more pot, and some beer.... 

nice... 

*smoking some pot right now to catch sleep


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

im very high right now.


----------



## RyanM

ah HA I grew up. I just got $50 bag of crystal meth. yep that's right. buut I'm saving it for tomorrow cuz I'm on a lot of ritalin and I ended up taking another 60mg. so I'm just going to get meth now all the time. so I'm going to get it all ready tonight so I can snort it all tomorrow


wow so tempting so very tempting grrness I wish I could snort it all now but that would be stupid

la la I'm going to take sleeping pills and I can't wait for tomorrow   wooo


----------



## KemicalBurn

RyanM said:
			
		

> *ah HA I grew up. I just got $50 bag of crystal meth. yep that's right. buut I'm saving it for tomorrow cuz I'm on a lot of ritalin and I ended up taking another 60mg. so I'm just going to get meth now all the time. *



For the love of god Ryan, stop and think about what you are doing to yourself!

You became addicted to ritalin, You cant possibly imagine the path your about to start if you get crystal meth all the time!

A word from the wise regarding meth: mature yourself before you even think about trying it


----------



## NinjaElite

^^^garuantee he does some in a few hours no way he last til morning.


----------



## KemicalBurn

He said he's taking some downers so he should get a full and uninterupted sleep.

hopefully he wakes up in the morning and has seconds thoughts (its an outsdie chance, but one can hope)


----------



## rcebborn

How can he afford all of these drugs? Is he rich? Ryan I mean.


----------



## Synto

I'm pissed. No benzos or opiates in four days and inevitably, I feel like the withdrawls are fucking life threatning. I'm sweating, mad hot/cold flashes, vomiting now and then. Blah, downing 100mg of Hydroxyz HCL to end this shit.


----------



## hazejunk

all hope is lost....ryan man think about what you are going to do...please don't start doing meth it will seriously fuck up you're life more then it is now.

my i just woke up and i'm smoking a joint....


----------



## comf0rtably numb

I can't help feeling that Ryan will end up with a Darwin award sooner or later.


----------



## KemicalBurn

^play nice


----------



## linusSL

i want to be high now, does that count?


----------



## PGTips

Ryan has obviously managed to get some sleep, because if he'd done a line of meth by now, he'd have posted a huge block of text about how amazing it is, how much he loves stimulants, how much he wants and needs them, how much he feels alive again.

Oh, and don't forget the constant use of the word "yep"


----------



## hazejunk

i can't wait for Ryan's post.....


----------



## ozbreaker

do we have to share KB? is it a rule?


----------



## goa

just did 20mg of oxy- first time of ANY opiate, been about 30mins since i took it, feeling real gooddd, ITCHY as fuck too - i don't mind though, everythings perfect ~~~


----------



## slintstix

We should just put all of _his_ posts in another thread, he's a living fucking soap opera. 

I mean, let's all not pretend as if we're keeping up-to-date in this thread for anything other than Ryans latest self-destructive post.


----------



## RyanM

meth is so great. it's perfect. wow.


----------



## RyanM

loll I tried to just stop there. extremely hard. hmm it's 10am wow snorting meth burns a lot but it's really not that bad and the drip is so great wow I can't  believe it.  I don't know wow I should of started doing this way before when I met these people,what was I even thinking? adderall,ritalin will never compare to this.  not even 300mg ritalin snorted.   nope. wow. I don't even think I will even bother going back to those  no probably not. hmm yummm the drip is so great. I don't know  I think I will be fine,I can handle these things swiftly. hmm what to do what to do hmm woww I'm even a little shaky  my hands that is so awesome woo  now it's time to began all over again. from the start.  this is the first day of my life. is that how that saying goes?  aha ha Music that's what I'll do well listen to it   and I'm actually getting warm hmm things are so perfect No  that's a lie. I need more money. *looks outside*  hmm it's not that bad I don't know the sun is out and I didn't get a lot of sleep last night  but I did sleep for like 4 hours. la la I don't know I have to work today and stuff. how fun. I wished that I had ICE real ICE not meth but ice apparently that's even better I could only imagine. I need to move to hawii or something but then the dog bounty hunter guys would get me.


----------



## hazejunk

^^Good luck man.....

i'm stonend and i have had a couple of beers outside in the sun feeling good....


----------



## gugglebum

I can't help to start thinking that RyanM is after all this time, just a troll.

He'd definetly be the best fucking troll ever, but still, this is all starting to sound fishy.

Let's just say I *hope* he's a troll.
Otherwise ... poor kid.


----------



## RyanM

I guess this person has money and stuff and I don't know we might be getting a gram I'm just like "I can have some right" and he's like "yeahh yeah of course" so hopefully this works out before I have to go to work


----------



## slintstix

^ Ha, dude, the last thing you probably need right now is a debt to a meth dealer.


----------



## hazejunk

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *I can't help to start thinking that RyanM is after all this time, just a troll.
> 
> He'd definetly be the best fucking troll ever, but still, this is all starting to sound fishy.
> 
> Let's just say I hope he's a troll.
> Otherwise ... poor kid.  *



i was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## PGTips

AlphaNumeric said:
			
		

> *he'd have posted a huge block of text about how amazing it is [....] how much he feels alive again.*





			
				RyanM said:
			
		

> *it's time to began all over again. from the start.  this is the first day of my life.*


----------



## UnSquare

*Hmmmmmmm*

I'm quite happy.
I've had half a pill (MDMA) of good quality.
And I had a speedbombtypepill and stuff.
And I smoked heaps.
And I dranks lots.
I love you all.
UnSquare
:D


----------



## throwitallaway

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *I can't help to start thinking that RyanM is after all this time, just a troll.
> 
> He'd definetly be the best fucking troll ever, but still, this is all starting to sound fishy.
> 
> Let's just say I hope he's a troll.
> Otherwise ... poor kid.  *



I was thinking the exact same thing.

Ryan, why don't you smoke meth, i heard it's better that way.

Back on topic, i'm stoned and have been all day, pollen,orange bud and hash.


----------



## Tiesto

I jus smoked a single paper.  holy fuck.  im so high.  i didnt think this weed was this strong.  wow.  ggkthx-.-;;


----------



## LIVE4EVER

Speaking of RyanM being a troll....Why didn't this occur to you all earlier? Can someone actually consume that much? I mean, he doesn't even respond to our posts. This kid just wants attention.  Utter bullshit if you ask me. No one without a real opiate tolerance can consume 30 methadone pills that quickly. This guy's full of shit. The whole board is buzzing about how Ryan's gonna kill himself, etc. etc. *thinks* yes, uh he's a troll, um....


----------



## Bradshaw2727

very fucked up on a lot of opium... and don't even tell me its not real cause it most definately is  itch itch itchhhhhh


----------



## Bradshaw2727

LIVE4EVER said:
			
		

> * Utter bullshit if you ask me. No one without a real opiate tolerance can consume 30 methadone pills that quickly. This guy's full of shit. The whole board is buzzing about how Ryan's gonna kill himself, etc. etc. *thinks* yes, uh he's a troll, um.... *



You can definately go through 30 methadone pills that quickly..you will probably get sick, but you definately can do it (don't ask how i know )


----------



## qwe

most ppl love vicodin nad hate tramadol
i am the opposite.  only n egative affects from vicodin
i love tramadol and im on it and i feel great


----------



## qwe

pinhole pupils
complete dissolving of social anxiety
pleasant sensations of motion and a drifting mental state (especially as i drift into pleasant mininaps where i dont really sleep but its like i skid along actual sleep..very pleasant)
my eyes float upward and its hard to focus
nothing is important
warmth

btw this is 250mg


----------



## qwe

my first couple nods
i feel so good!
slight mind-visuals during the nods too


----------



## Synto

Shit is so weird around here. Everyone is dry for a week straight and today I picked up some opium, bubblehash, nice headies, and an OC 80  Anyways, I'm feelin pretty amazing. I also found some amazing caps and stems I lost about 3 weeks ago. I think I'll eat those tonight to top everything off. I need someone to recommend a dose. They are azurenscens.


----------



## aysen

1g-1.5 for azures ^^^


----------



## Synto

Yeah, I was thinking 1.3 - 2g. We'll see.


----------



## KemicalBurn

very shortly, im going to drop about 10 Avils (motion sickness pills) and have a couple of beers.

the joys of being a student.


----------



## twominds

^^^^^AVILS!!!! YOU TOOL!!!!!!!( I had to say it!) Man no boredom can excuse you for that poisoning of your body......Theres my high horse advice. Anyway speaking of poisons I just had my usual 2 pts of meth Iv'd and nice & tingly.


----------



## KemicalBurn

I can go either way with them. They can be fun at times, especially when youre flying solo (like i will be tonight). admit it! :D

besides, its either that or im gonna have some codeine.

(why cant i afford proper drugs this week? )


----------



## twominds

^^^Each to their own man. Hate to get onto high horse....Feels strange to be on the otherside.........


----------



## RyanM

after I got done snorting crystal,I left...we've been smoking crystal all day.night. the dealer is awesome! he just smokes with us for free. hopefully this morning we round up money we're hoping atleast 300 and i'm going to see if he will just give me some for the weekend cuz I have to work well I got what I need no reason to stay home


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *he just smokes with us for free. *


No, he'll do that till you're hooked, then he'll start charging you for it, and you'll pay through the nose because you're hooked on the stuff.

You do not want to be indebted to a meth dealer!


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

at ryanM^i have a feeling you're gonna need up in a bad place i have a feeling. i just got in a nice fat shot of miss T. i have a new favorite kinda needle. B-D .5cc, 28g, 1/2 in.  i love it. free drugs are great. i'm twacked out of my skull. but alas SMIW as to sell the rest.  good thing SMIW loves money more than uppers. anyway.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

AlphaNumeric said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You do not want to be indebted to a meth dealer! *



remember he's not your homie he's a meth dealer.


----------



## throwitallaway

It's 8pm,i've been fucked up on booze, weed, pollen, soapbar hash and poppers since this morning. I finished school forever today. Going out now to party.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I plugged some poppy extract a couple of hours ago. I'm feeling good, it works much better this way.


----------



## Ninjetic

I'm stoned and its friday, my birthday is on sunday so why not celebrate early? I'm amazed at how this shit knocks me over so quickly, nyc deisel is great! Gonna fall over and nod off now.....+ommmmm+


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

in order to do household chores, I get high so I don't feel like it is my second job.  I wish I could live in filth.  No I don't.  That is just the sloth in my high self talking.  Out damned spot out.


----------



## DJAcetone

About to eat some paper for the second time this week....mmm I love the 'cid.


----------



## throwitallaway

It's not nearly 4am and i've been out drinking lots of buckfast and cider, weed,hash,pollen,poppers,ecstacy..Fuck i'm fucked up.


----------



## AmorRoark

Carl, skywise and myself are so fucking fucked up right at this point.. cleaaaannnnnn rolls rule.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Bongs and (shhh-mirror-noff)... goddamn I'm fucked, it's wonderful.


Rrrrah-rrah-rrah-rrah-rah-RAh-gal-yah!!!


----------



## JV

throwitallaway said:
			
		

> *It's 8pm,i've been fucked up on booze, weed, pollen, soapbar hash and poppers since this morning. I finished school forever today. Going out now to party.  *



congrats on finishing school!  

i just smoked weed today.


----------



## da` grey area

talk about "hey hey" , i be so damn worked off a couple of european cars i went private styles before figurein` out how 2 post this post. YEAH... happy days for da`grey. 

cheers perp`


----------



## da` grey area

:D   8(   krazy ! i love my puppies... no need to quick post no more (even yhogh this is prob` quicker than las` effort.  wooooo. polyindulgence is something that i should be thankin` someone for !  


ENjoY


----------



## hazejunk

it's 3 o clock in the afternoon i just smoked some heroin and some nice weed goddman i feel Good......gone have some beers in a minuet


----------



## rcebborn

Fucking stoned, first time in a month. :D Damn tired now though, gonna hit the sack soon. Adios


----------



## RyanM

yeah I haven't really slept since the 11th,i've just been doing crystal,kept me up.kept me sane.feel no sunshine.I feel no rain. Don't know if I'll ever love again.messed my head up real good this time.I promise.please.down on my knees.just give me.more.


----------



## slintstix

Ryan, you got this real dark style. I actually dig it. I think you're pretty awesome, man


----------



## chandler

Quality fucked... A few green mitsis out, a shitload of alcohol, followed up with plenty of weed.

so scattered


----------



## twominds

It is exactly 6.04am on sunday morning. I had prepeared a fit with two pts of meth in it overnight. Glarely eyed I administed it and was woken imediately, but also almost threw up...............I said almost!


----------



## qwe

heheimdrunk


----------



## qwe

dman i have to pee every 20min


----------



## Synto

Just did 80mg Oxycontin up the nose, IV'ed some Morphine, and now I'm about to IV another 80mg of Oxycontin and eat the rest of these mushies (2.4g).


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I;m tripping on 2c-e
plugged 22mg of it


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Lots of pot, some morphine, couple jello shots...i feel great


----------



## JV

only pot tonight.


----------



## Synto

LOL. I'm faded and tripping balls. This is amazing. I'm about to light up some bubblehash as well. Tonight is good.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

im high.


----------



## myanmar

nice hasj...
polm this time...
nicee....


----------



## slintstix

45mg diazepam and 2mg alprazolam.

smoking some pretty cruddy weed.

times are good, friends.


----------



## throwitallaway

Times are good indeed, i'm high sitting listening to some chillout music.


----------



## Synto

Noddin on 100mg Oxycontin, Smoked 1/2g of bubblehash, and today I picked up 100 effing milligrams of pure DOB. I'm so excited.


----------



## qwe

tramadol and weed
feel so blasted! wonderful mental high


----------



## qwe

i was drawing earlier
im getting some awsome CEVs


----------



## qwe

Synto said:
			
		

> *Just did 80mg Oxycontin up the nose, IV'ed some Morphine, and now I'm about to IV another 80mg of Oxycontin and eat the rest of these mushies (2.4g). *


nice

i just realised, i will have not pooped for 48 hours.  last night i took some anti diarea pills cuz of the alcohol, today im taking an opiate.  gonna be clogged up in there


----------



## qwe

oops this is a quadruple post


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm high on 400mg of DXM. I wanted to drink poppy tea but I have done that 6 of the last 7 days and I don't want to get addicted.I did not use them yesterday cause I was asleep most of the day. I got up about 4 hours ago. Slept about 18-20 hours. I feel like shit so I will probably get high on some other drugs later.


----------



## hazejunk

^^My too and i smoked a joint and popt some benzo's ...today is a good day.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 5 neurontin pills and snorted 5mg of 2c-e to make it a little trippy. I'm feeling bad though. Bored and depressed. I hate my life


----------



## RyanM

Thank you kindly leave now would you kindly go away go now please and close the door behind you on the way


----------



## Grim

hmm if redbull counts as a high then sure


----------



## mariacallas

i am speedballing like f*ckin craazy now its so fucking AWESOME!!!!! fever + chills at teh same time woooot


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Skipped school.  Used my bus fare to buy two 40s of 211.

It's 11am and I'm pretty drunk and am about to smoke a couple bowls here.


----------



## mariacallas

im in a fuckin sweet speedball now....DAYUMMMMMMMMMM
im freezing HOT BITCHES!!!!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Now I feel great. I'm surprised the 2c-e still works so good, i've been using it so often. 

I think I have a psychological addiction to psychedelics. All I want to do is trip. Even when I am high on opiates.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Hey crystal can we please hear the details of your speedball.  Coke and H in a shot or something less tradional?


----------



## paradoxcycle

^I'd like to hear about your "speedball" too, CC.


----------



## Tiesto

RyanM said:
			
		

> *Thank you kindly leave now would you kindly go away go now please and close the door behind you on the way *



...what the fuck mate!?


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

RyanM said:
			
		

> *Thank you kindly leave now would you kindly go away go now please and close the door behind you on the way *


 
I don't know what you'r problem is with me. I don't have one with you.

I snorted another 2mg of 2c-e. I can not think clearly at all now. my thoughts are completely fucked. the visuals are beautiful. Laying on my bed I can melt away and the music sounds great.


----------



## Tiesto

im fucken stoned eating my chocolate b day cake.  16 woot


----------



## PGTips

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> *I don't know what you'r problem is with me. I don't have one with you.*


I doubt Ryan was aiming his comment at you. I doubt it was aiming it at anyone, unless you count the shadow people Ryan is probably constantly seeing in the corner of his vision


----------



## rm-rf

im so sober i could pass a urinalysis for the 3rd time in like the last 3 years. i need some drugs damn it.


----------



## Grim

drugs give you the ghey


----------



## Tiesto

AlphaNumeric said:
			
		

> *Originally posted by Tryptamine*Dreamer
> I don't know what you'r problem is with me. I don't have one with you.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I doubt Ryan was aiming his comment at you. I doubt it was aiming it at anyone, unless you count the shadow people Ryan is probably constantly seeing in the corner of his vision  *
Click to expand...




> I snorted another 2mg of 2c-e. _I can not think clearly at all now. my thoughts are completely fucked._ the visuals are beautiful. Laying on my bed I can melt away and the music sounds great.



maybe thats why trypt was thinkin ryan was talking personally....lmfao

still high


----------



## myanmar

High @ Hashish watching Will & Grace.... My life is going nowhere :')


----------



## throwitallaway

high


----------



## paradoxcycle

Feeling amazing right now; just did 2 bags of dope.


----------



## Synto

Just did a 20 of dope, 120mg Oxycontin, 4mg Alprazolam, and been smokin hash for the last couple hours. I think I'm good for a while


----------



## hazejunk

i had 30mg methadone and bag of heroin feeling nice gone smoke a joint now


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I redosed on 2c-e and DXM twice and now every shred of sanity is leaving me behind. This may be what plateau sigma is in the DXM faq. it's gettinhg crazy I dont know whats happening


----------



## Synto

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> *I redosed on 2c-e and DXM twice and now every shred of sanity is leaving me behind. This may be what plateau sigma is in the DXM faq. it's gettinhg crazy I dont know whats happening *



You seem to do quite a bit of 2c-e. Might wanna take it easy. Too much of that too often can fuck your head up for sure. Be careful.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I know I should stop but all I want to do is trip.

I'll try to wait a while before I do it again but it won't be easy

I am really high now. It is more the DXM than 2c-e I think though because I have probably ingested close to 2 grams of it in the past 10 or 15 hours. I don't know because I just eyeballed it. I eyeballed the last dose of 2c-e also. It was just a small amount though, maybe 4mg I normally don't do that kind of shit.


----------



## Synto

Damn, that's kind of out of control. I've seen a couple people go to the hospital for dosing much over 1.2g of pure dxm. I definitely wouldn't be eyeballing the 2c-e. I almost died after eyeballing a dose of 2C-T-7 a long time ago. Granted they are different compunds, they are both dose sensitive. Be careful buddy. What kind of DXM tolerance do you have? Tripping as consistently as you are is almost asking to be left with some HPPD. I know because I did it to myself when all I wanted to do was trip. I know it's fun, but I'd at least try to space out the doses a little more.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Synto said:
			
		

> *Damn, that's kind of out of control. I've seen a couple people go to the hospital for dosing much over 1.2g of pure dxm. I definitely wouldn't be eyeballing the 2c-e. I almost died after eyeballing a dose of 2C-T-7 a long time ago. Granted they are different compunds, they are both dose sensitive. Be careful buddy. What kind of DXM tolerance do you have? Tripping as consistently as you are is almost asking to be left with some HPPD. I know because I did it to myself when all I wanted to do was trip. I know it's fun, but I'd at least try to space out the doses a little more. *



It takes close to a gram of DXM to get me to the third plateau. I was trying to get sigma plateua. I don't know if that is what I am in but I am having a weird trip. 2c-e has been very easy on the body for me. If I had not been so fucked up I would not have eyeballed it though.

I watched this movie called Braindead yesterday. Now all of my visuals look like things from that movie.


----------



## Tiesto

yea you really do seem to use a lot of 2c-e.  Why not just stock up on sum shrooms or get sum acid?  there are more drugs that will make you trip than just 2c-e . trip away my friend!

high on life

unless you count the caffeine in my coffee lol


----------



## NinjaElite

Synto said:
			
		

> *You seem to do quite a bit of 2c-e. Might wanna take it easy. Too much of that too often can fuck your head up for sure. Be careful. *



Probaby safer than doing upwards of 100mgs of oxy a day and mixing with more dope and benzos. huh?


----------



## RyanM

Adderall came back to me, adderall just called and it got a new place and it's here to stay, this is the best day of my life, i'm heading out to rejoin adderall after this monthish long break apart which I wasn't ready for, on my way to get to 600mg adderall.


----------



## RyanM

10mg ritalin my plan was to snort 10mg every 30 minutes today but now I don't
1 stacker 2 cuz it seems to warm me up body temp wise
180mg adderall  yep adderall finally came back so great why did I feel to take 180mg or 6 30's is how I looked at it seems smart after a month break is beyond me
let's try to keep it low


----------



## Synto

NinjaElite said:
			
		

> *Probaby safer than doing upwards of 100mgs of oxy a day and mixing with more dope and benzos. huh? *



Not in my opinion. I know my tolerance and how much my body can handle. Doing as much as I do, I've had way more problems with HPPD and emotional issues due to using too many hallucinogens rather than addiction or health problems due to my use of oxys, dope, and benzos. No kidding, everyone thinks nothing of it until they have some fucked up head problems due to too frequent of use, too big of doses, or just using a huge variety of hallucinogens over a period of time. All of the mental and physical issues surrounding the use of oxys and benzos is temporary imo. This HPPD is permenant.


----------



## gugglebum

"let's try to keep it low"

Yeah right. Like big fat fucking chance, Mr. Cheesepants.


----------



## obsolete

Why do i always forget to post here!


----------



## JV

i just smoked a bowl.  

cc needs to come back and enlighten us all on what her speedball was.


----------



## throwitallaway

Smoked 7 spliffs and 6 pipes, stoned the fuck.


----------



## Mad Out Of It

ate a 1/8 ounce of hash an hour ago,pretty fucked...pretty intense.


----------



## PGTips

I'm not a cannabis user so not exactly sure of dosage levels, but isn't 3.5g eatten an absolute FUCKLOAD!?


----------



## throwitallaway

Yea it is..if you ate an 1/8th of hash, i know the size your on about mad out of it, you'd be very fucked up. Tripping out stages.


----------



## throwitallaway

And you only ate it an hour ago? It hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Mad Out Of It

nah its coming on,ive eaten a 1/4 before so I know how much more fcked u get from  eting it


----------



## throwitallaway

I know, it's like a mushroom trip in a way, a very low dose.


----------



## Glory Hole

RyanM said:
			
		

> *
> let's try to keep it low *



Thats a damn good idea. 

Keep the dosage low.


----------



## throwitallaway

He's hardly going to, it's ryan we'r talking about.


----------



## Ninjetic

Tonshe bana, teroko la hekono waybe, meoko neauteya! So stoned beyond belief thanks to 2 ounces of fine hashplant I bought with my birthday money (I had 200, now I got 100 left) Money well spent I must say, as I am quite blasted. The funniest shit keeps happening, some guy came up to my door selling somethin and I just cracked up then n there cuz he had this dr.seuss grin that just wouldn't go away.  So now I have a subscription to cannabis culture along with some japanese bong catalogue. This guy must've knew I was high, otherwise how the hell did I get these magazines in the mail?


----------



## throwitallaway

^^

haha. I love it when fucked up stuff happens like that when your really stoned. Anyway i'm away to get even more stoned.


----------



## RyanM

220mg adderall surely something is missing I don't know what
is there any way to make adderall stronger? like turn 220mg into feeling like 400mg without having to do 400mg? some sort of trick. some sort of miracle hidden way to make adderall feel like it did the first time  a couple years back or atleast when I just needed 20mg a day I need a time machine


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Just smoked a fat ball of opium...i feel very warm and cozy


----------



## Bradshaw2727

RyanM said:
			
		

> *220mg adderall surely something is missing I don't know what
> is there any way to make adderall stronger? like turn 220mg into feeling like 400mg without having to do 400mg? some sort of trick. some sort of miracle hidden way to make adderall feel like it did the first time  a couple years back or atleast when I just needed 20mg a day I need a time machine *



Try taking it with baking soda..it's not a miracle but it does make a difference.


----------



## Tiesto

stoned bad


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *220mg adderall surely something is missing I don't know what
> is there any way to make adderall stronger? like turn 220mg into feeling like 400mg without having to do 400mg? some sort of trick. some sort of miracle hidden way to make adderall feel like it did the first time  a couple years back or atleast when I just needed 20mg a day I need a time machine *


 Yes, its called not doing (meth)amphetamine for about a year. Your tolerance was so enormous (and still is) that it'll take that long to get even close to baseline. Even then, you'll _never_ get the feelings you used to get from 20mg, you've used too much for too long and the experience is no longer new or refreshing, simply normal.

This is what happens when you abuse drugs to the extent you do, eventually even your favourite once lose their charm, and they do nothing but make you feel hollow.


----------



## ozbreaker

There's somethig beautiful about the eloquence of your reply alpha


----------



## RyanM

yeah...even I felt that...there has to be a way around it though.or something.some way to just pass that stage as you keep dosing...there has to be more to it then this..the summer will make things all better... I will turn this summer into the summer years back to when it was my 1st time taking it.. and andd make it through the summer and 60mg will be a lot really a lot and 20-40 will be daily just like the ones who take it for adhd.. this time around I will know not to see if more is better cuz I'll know 20mg  jumps did change things 20406080 I won't make my huge mistake this time.


----------



## mariacallas

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *"let's try to keep it low"
> 
> Yeah right. Like big fat fucking chance, Mr. Cheesepants.  *



LMAO!!!  goood god ryan ur alive

um...okay so right now im high on


2400 mgs Piracetam
300 mg Centella Asiatica {Standardized extract of gotu kola)
250 mg Lecithin
250 mg Evening Primrose Oil ( I take this to abate pms and i find it is a mild mood booster too)

This is my cocktail as of now ( started full time work roughly almost a month ago  decided to boost my brain food regimen) and it gets me slightly giddy and euphoric too. %)

I shall update later when i decide to potentiate this with some REAL drugs.
kthks


----------



## RyanM

hmm it's almost 10am I'm trying to  think how I'm going to do the dosage today   cuz that 220mg yesterday I didn't sleep   so I don't know if I'm going to take 60mg or 90mg to make it to night  and then hopefully sleeping tonight refreshed tomorrow morning for 90mg or 180mg  course this will all get ruined  if I don't sleep tonight   orrr if uh I get more adderall again today. funny.a month break from adderall.and everything went right back into place as it left off.I'd like to have 30 pills on me allll the time if not more which is why I need to buy more TODAY and some how in that I just figured out I will take 90mg right now. and then no more ever again....riiight...steamy hot water works when I drink it...not that long though...hmmm I need tips to stay warm...it's not the outside cold....it's the kind that comes from inside your body...like your body pumps cold...hands purple,frozen forever


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## throwitallaway

Ryan, why do you think your cold? Your body is rejecting it, listen to your body.

I'm stoned, been smoking all day and just ate some hash.


----------



## PGTips

Throwitallaway, are you ever not stoned  :D


----------



## throwitallaway

The past few days no


----------



## RyanM

what!? I don't know what is wrong with you. grr I'm just stick of dealing with being cold,arent amphetamines suppose to warm you up? they haven't warmed me up in MONTHS  I can't even remember the last time. probably 8 months or something. I don't think even my 400mg doses warmed me, just dehydration to say the least. There is no possible way that my body is "rejecting" adderall. okay whatever I changed my mind I will just figure something out myself.


----------



## JV

^^maybe that should be telling you something.  

"they haven't warmed me up in MONTHS I can't even remember the last time. probably 8 months or something."


----------



## throwitallaway

There is every possible way your body is rejecting adderall, you've said it yourself, it's hasn't warmed you in months.

Does everyone around you, family and friends know how far your addiction has come?


----------



## RyanM

we are not going to get into this mister.
parents- mom and dad at home,we don't talk,we don't fight though either,I do whatever they say,whatever  they ask,my mom pays for gas,cigarettes,gives me money, Plus my job money which is not enough at all, My parents are also mentally retarded,they don't even know what drugs are,or my mom doesn't ask  ohhh Ryan where do all your pay checks go? and why do you always need more money? no clothes,no games,nothing to show for it lol pft

when I'm home I  stay in my room cuz there is a tv,computer,bed,a ton of water,garbage, I leave to go to the bathroom,  my mom works the nights,my dad works the day,my mom sleeps all day,leaves at night but it's weird realllly weird I mean it's obvious. This is the perfect family,there is seriously no problems, no fights, no family things going on, no  watching tv as a family,or eating at the table together,or any talks or hugs and I get paranoid when they say "i love you" cuz it's like Whatt?  why are you saying that now? do you think I'm going to die or something?

they do have health insurance out on me which is smart of them so they get money if I die before them but I can't handle anything by myself, so I don't know I'm waiting for my parents health insurance in a sad way,they are old, like 58 I'm only 18,grr what were they thinking having a baby so old?

hmm friends I need more a lot more and I basicallly still have that one best friend that has been around since 16 first time meeting him was the first time I ever did adderall andd crazily enough he is still here, all the doses and becoming a different person,watching it alll, and trying to help and blah blah

have my adderall dealer,ritalin,meth,x,painkiller,pot, people
a couple friends I hang out with
I realized it's much smarter to just make friends with complete drug addicts/dealers
I guess I traded friends for pills and  it's not that bad  I don't know I appericate the ones who stuck around. I just need a lot more money.


----------



## throwitallaway

I don't even know what to say. Good luck.


----------



## NinjaElite

> when I'm home I stay in my room cuz there is a tv,computer,bed,a ton of water,garbage, I leave to go to the bathroom, my mom works the nights,my dad works the day,my mom sleeps all day,leaves at night but it's weird realllly weird I mean it's obvious. This is the perfect family,there is seriously no problems, no fights, no family things going on, no watching tv as a family,or eating at the table together,or any talks or hugs and I get paranoid when they say "i love you" cuz it's like Whatt? why are you saying that now? do you think I'm going to die or something?



Sounds a lot like my house, which is scary. Hopefully I dont end up like you though!


----------



## JV

throwitallaway said:
			
		

> *I don't even know what to say. Good luck. *



thats exactly what i thought after reading ryans post.  

my family is pretty much like that as well.  we dont really talk that much.  never have really sat down and ate or watched tv or any of that.  i cant even remember the last time.  its been awhile.  

do you ever smoke pot ryan?  maybe you should give that a try, and give everything else a break?


----------



## tenderjuice

Bloody hell.  RyanM your still at it

I think the last post I read of yours way back when - months ago you were complaining of feeling so cold.

Good to hear from you again though. I sort of searched for you a while ago but couldnt find you.  Good luck buddy.

You wont like this but heres an idea - get some help.


----------



## hazejunk

i just took some methadon and some benzo's, drinking a beer now and smoking a joint waiting for the  methadone and benzo's to start working....i'm gone be wasted in like 30 min


----------



## Synto

I'm going to dose 1.9mg of pure DOB later tonight. I can't wait. I've been smoking hash all day, and the oxy from earlier is starting to wear off. After a decent meal and a couple hours I'll dose.


----------



## myanmar

hazejunk said:
			
		

> *i just took some methadon and some benzo's, drinking a beer now and smoking a joint waiting for the  methadone and benzo's to start working....i'm gone be wasted in like 30 min *



so you must be high....right NOW


----------



## hazejunk

_Originally posted by myanmar AKA Holland kickes some ass _
*so you must be high....right NOW  * 

yeah i'm feelinng pretty fucking relaxed %)....life is GOOOOoooD:D 

you are also dutch aren't ya??i'm from  zeeland/The netherlands  :D

[edit]

i took some more methadone(i'm now on 45mg)and i took some more oxazepam(now on 200mg)i'm gone kiss the sky tonight 
also had 4 beers and about 3/4 joints...it's now 1:40 and i need to get up at 8:00 to speak to my drugcounseler  haha tomorrow is gone be fun:D


----------



## ex-amine

dutchie on MDBZP here  now  ( low dose ..just off base line...


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 6 neurontin pills. I know most people don't like the stuff but it gets me pretty high. I am even getting some visuals from it and pretty good euphoria.


----------



## throwitallaway

I'm still stoned. The hash i ate is working still but with a few extra smokes thrown in.


----------



## RyanM

I think I might  sdfhoshfosuahhh woah that was scary I thought this huge bug just fell on me but it wasn't a bug at all I guess it was the tag on my shirt I think i'm taking just 1 more   120mg is good I should sleep tonight yeah I will probably or else grr tomorrow morning is going to be horrible  and I will have to dose 90mg again trying to crash


----------



## Bradshaw2727

^Try taking some sedatives man..it sounds like you really need some sleep... I would definatelty not re-dose if I were you.


----------



## mrsumone

I took 35mg of hydrocodone bout an hour ago and i just smoked a few bowls of some Grade A dro to myself.. friend didnt wanna smoke .. not sure what strain but definantly a sativa.  Im so relaxed yet so high yet feel like talking like a mother fucker.. lmao


i feel greeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaat..


still have a little over 3 grams left... YAY.


----------



## JV

^^nice.  

i just smoked a joint.


----------



## mrsumone

added 20mg of valium to the mix... now im seeing geometrical shapes (when i can keep my eyes open) and im nodding... feels great.. usually dont get this good of weed so its a great combo with the hydro + valium... 

im startin to nod so ill be out for a lil while .. complete with "nod dreams" id call them... ahh..

its comin on


----------



## mrsumone

add another 15mg of hydrocodone and a bowl of the dro.


----------



## JV

^^haha, youve gotta be feeling great right about now.


----------



## RyanM

okay it's midnight and stuff again and I just got done smoking all this pot  and  pot is such a great mix to speed   yeah   i'm not tired at all     it's like the pot gets you all speedy again or something especially when you been up yep I thought a saw people crossing the road on different occasions uh I thought this cop was behind us and i was so paranoid  and when we got to the stop light it wasn't even a cop


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 15mg of 4-ho-mipt and 15mg of 2c-e rectally and now i'm tripping again. 

I wish I would not have done it.


----------



## hazejunk

i just woke up still high from the methadone so i smoked a joint and took some benzo's  feeling Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice ......godamn i'm almost out of benzo's agian last night i took 350 oxazepam onely 150 left.....i think i'm gone get some H today and more weed and al that with no money....:D


----------



## mrsumone

Man.. last nite i was feeling GREEEAAAATT... i just smoked 2 bowls of that sticky icky green to myself so im high as a fuckin kite... oh and i got a new pipe... its my best friend...


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I stuck more 2c-e up my ass and now i'm drinking a bunch of poppy tea and some vodka. I feel great. I may smoke some salvia extract in a few minutes.


----------



## RyanM

it's almost 8am well I didn't really sleep again last night probably a little bit over 2 hours I guess I think I'm going to have some  yogurt and while it will probably take me around 45 minutes to eat it I will also be thinking about how I'm going to dose.  lay down after yogurt or since it's 8am just stay up and don't lay back down till tonight and dose after the yogurt. yeah that sounds good. 90mg seems  to be the best starter number.


----------



## mrsumone

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> *I stuck more 2c-e up my ass and now i'm drinking a bunch of poppy tea and some vodka. I feel great. I may smoke some salvia extract in a few minutes. *



sounds like you're gonna be trippin.


----------



## throwitallaway

Stoned but just ran out of cigarettes. The shop here we come.


----------



## hazejunk

nodding on some nice heroin and 150mg oxazepam.....
my dealer just gave my a 20 bag for 10 euro he was really high hahaha free heroin i love it!


----------



## throwitallaway

Stoned, going to smoke a cigarette. 

Very addictive Mayfair dark are calling me.


----------



## jus blaze

high nd fuck I have work... first day back .. major buzz kill


----------



## JV

stoned.


----------



## Ninjetic

I've been stoned for god knows how long, blacked out in the hot tub last night I've got too much weed to handle by myself:D


----------



## aysen

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> *I stuck more 2c-e up my ass and now i'm drinking a bunch of poppy tea and some vodka. I feel great. I may smoke some salvia extract in a few minutes. *




Hardcore


----------



## slyvan wanderer

not really feeling this vicodan 10 mil.  upset by this.  Hope to be back here in a few minutes.


----------



## Tiesto

lol im stoned


----------



## Norules

Well, I'm buzzing very well after working all night . . . come home to lots of nice bongs and some codeine and coupled with sleep dep, I'm flooooooooooooooooating....


----------



## Synto

Just did 80mg Oxycontin up the nose and I'm out of weed, hash, and money.  Oh well, tommorrow is another day. Hopefully I'll stock up on klonopin, halcion, and xanax.


----------



## RyanM

it's 2am I stayed at 120mg again today and I just got done smoking a lot of pot again  exactly the same as last night and hopefully tonight I actually sleep atleast 7 hours and not 2 because there is no reason for this nonsense


----------



## White Oleander

I'm high on iv heroin after a 7 month break... This is because I found some while going through last years school work. I'll probably regret it later but at the moment I feel fantastic.


----------



## psychetool

^^^
 Didn't you JUST post in the 'NEEDLE BROKE OFF IN MY ARM' thread ? Jesus christ girl, you need to check yourself back into rehab because that shit did NOT work ? What happened to not wanting to let down your family and all that shit ? 

It's literally painful to see someone throw their life away like this. 

Either way, you already shot it, so enjoy it. Didn't mean to preach, i'd love to try snorting H one day...


----------



## White Oleander

^^^yes I know...fuck I really thought I'd stay away from iv drugs after that. Apparently I was wrong. And I just left rehab 3 months ago, that's how I managed to stay off h for so long... Shooting h again has made me realise ice was just a substitute...I'd forgotten how good this shit really is


----------



## twitchit

uh oh!! ^^^


----------



## RyanM

I feel a little better now I did fall to sleep soon after 2am last night and I slept till about 8am this morning well it's 10am now- 90mg adderall.


----------



## hazejunk

high on heroin ,oxazepam,weed and beer feeling GooooD


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

after work sitting here winding down to wind up for the weekend with a cold Stella and a joint waiting for my girlfriend to get here


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I drunk half a bottle of vodka and 30mg of codeine and some wine. I'm drunk.


----------



## throwitallaway

I'm drunk, stoned and on 3 strong pills. Fucked.


----------



## Synto

160mg Oxycontin (100 iv, 60 up the nose), 5mg Xanax, and 10mg Klonopin. I'm feelin gooood


----------



## White Oleander

high on some more heroin, it's good but i know where this path took me last year... why am i doing it again? my counsellor wants me to go back to rehab... i don't know what to do


----------



## DexterMeth

recieved 2grams of pure Ketamine in the mail today.  it's almost 3 AM now and I only have half a gram left.   ? wft?


----------



## rcebborn

^


----------



## gugglebum

RyanM said:
			
		

> *it's 2am I stayed at 120mg again today and I just got done smoking a lot of pot again  exactly the same as last night and hopefully tonight I actually sleep atleast 7 hours and not 2 because there is no reason for this nonsense *



*"... because these is no reason for this nonsense" *

You said it, brother. You said it...


----------



## gher

I'm really not sure what purpose this thread serves. It just seems to be a place where addicts can post how much they've had in order to feel good about themselves. On the other hand, by placing all these posts in the one place, it's keeping the other forums clear of this drivel so more interesting topics may be discussed. 

On another note, I've had two bourbon and cokes today and am about halfway through a beer. Can't afford anything more fun, financially or mentally.


----------



## hazejunk

^^so then you must be a alcoholic?

i'm on heroin , benzo's and weed feel very relaxed%)


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I drunk the rest of my vodka and plugged some strong poppy extract and ate 4 neurontin pills. I also ate a couple of amitriptylene pills just to make myself feel even more fucked.


----------



## gher

hazejunk said:
			
		

> *^^so then you must be a alcoholic?
> 
> i'm on heroin , benzo's and weed feel very relaxed%) *



Alcoholics attend meetings.

I'm not even pished yet. *hic*


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Marijuana


----------



## tenderjuice

RyanM - how is that you astill alive?  You could make a mint from medical science because its seems to be that you are going to live forever.

Joking aside you really are one lucky little fucker and I hope you know this.

Meant with no malice I am just gobsmacked.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm still really high from all the stuff I took a few hours ago. 

I made a cigarette of salvia extract using a page from a bible. It was one of my best salvia experiences. Before and while smoking it I was thinking some really bad thoughts about myself. 

After the third inhalation I started hearing voices. They were saying it's ok and telling me that I will be alright. I could see these thing that looked like small orbs flying around my room and interacting with each other. It was them who were talking to me. Then one of them said "it will get you". It was not like a threat, more like a warning. 

The orbs seemed to be filling me with a feeling of love. They did not say anything else but for the next 3 or 4 minutes they continued flying around my room. Then they were gone. The whole thing was over in less than 10 minutes. I wish it would have lasted longer, it was a great experience. It has left me feeling better about myself. Those negative thoughts are gone, at least for now.

I am still feeling slight effects from the salvia. It has only been about 25 minutes since I smoked it. 

In another thread I said that salvia was disappointing to me. I definitely take that back, it is great!


----------



## Neb

I'm feeling really pissed, dont know if that constitutes being high but fuck it its a drug I've started to notice lately how creative I become on alcohol, I get all these thoughts in my head that I really need to write down but at the same time I just dont have the concentration or effort to do so..Fuck knows. Did i have a point to this post? probably nothing important just drunken ramblings, Wish i had some ketamine sigh nevermind. Enjoy your saturdays you wonderful people-I am so glad there are so many likeminded people out there posting on this messageboard-cheers me up no end.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

3 blunts one was a fatty .... FA DE D


----------



## throwitallaway

Stoned as fuck, been smoking all day, only got to bed at 6am last night and got myself lots of rolling tobacco. Much better than cigarettes.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I drunk some more poppy tea and ate 500mg of DXM about an hour ago.
I am so fucked. It's been a great day. I've been awake for 24 hours now, so I am starting to get tired. I ate about 8 or 9 pseudoephedrine pills. That should give me a little energy.

I sold a computer to somebody for $175 today. I only paid $20 for the computer and another $15 to replace the bad modem.$140 profit. So that will give me some drug money:D

I hate having to talk to people when I am so high though.


----------



## myanmar

Stoned on nice weed 
in the shop the weed I prefered was called crystal, so I had to ask for crystal %) first time scoring "crystal"


----------



## swybs

ryan, ryan, ryan....hearing your family life's situation makes my heart hurt and causes me to remember your posts about goosebumps--which, I suppose are relevant for more than one reason right now--I wish the best for you, I really do. I think you may need to move. And what about a boyfriend or girlfriend....also, did you ever have a weight problem (if you did, I imagine it isnt a problem any longer, unless it was being too skinny).

Anyway, drunk as a skunk and racing a bit...

swybs


----------



## x-chick

mmmm.....fuc( me o feel gooooood!!@!


----------



## slintstix

omg guys im so imcredibly drunk right now. About to retreat to the ol' bedoire for a joint and a black-out dose of xanax (1.5-2mg region, damn imsomnia).


----------



## chandler

24 hour binge on pills, booze, weed, valium, alodorm, and about to eat some DXM.

And then take some more alodorm, and smoke some more weed.

Update soon.


----------



## White Oleander

high on some more iv heroin, feeling great!


----------



## sonic

I'm high on oxy, hydro, alcohol, nitrous, weed, and simpsons episodes.


----------



## ozbreaker

wow ummm 


HI MUM!!! *Waves*


----------



## DJAcetone

Happy saturday! I'm about to trip on mushies. I just picked 50 grams of Hautula, and I am in the process of eating them straight, with a side of OJ


----------



## throwitallaway

I'm stoned.


----------



## wojchie

wow, i'm super stoned, some good weed

and omg pleiadians ( the goa-trance cd ) thats just wooow, makes me feel like i took acid


----------



## myanmar

throwitallaway said:
			
		

> *I'm stoned. *



x2


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I'm somewhere near baseline... I think.  But I've been up for a while now.


----------



## Ninjetic

Stoned..........
not much else to say


----------



## Tiesto

pretty high..off of like 0.2grams.  dam this is sum bomb ass weed.  gonna go smoke rite now, update soon.

::update::

jus smoked like 0.3grams.  it was a nice bowl and im fucken RIPPED.  god dammmmmmmmm lol.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

high.


----------



## Vaya

...as shit!


----------



## Ninjetic

I jst saw star wars, and I was quite high throughout most of the movie. Pretty far out shit, but I wanna see it on acid or shrooms....Gonna smoke some more in a minute, as I found a pipe of mine thats been missing, along with some weed (wonder what strain it is?) I'll smoke some n find out I gotta study for a final I'm takin tomorrow, but who gives a fuck. I might as well go into take the test stoned, maybe I'll get a better grade...Fuck it, I'm lookin forward to getting alot of bud tomorrow


----------



## yucatanboy

ahh, drinking wine and beer all day makes me happy.  Now to smoke the last bowl i will have for a while (don't have a source no more .  Oh well, i am sure i will get some in a few weeks.  I can live for a few weeks without weed.  As long as i have alcamahol!

Edit: turns out i had two bowls of shake left .  I also drank a beer and took a shot.  Time for another beer and cartoons!!! ahh, it was a good day and is a good night!  Mmmm beer.  I am brewing some beer that will be ready in 12 days!  Woooo!


----------



## aquariusraver

im sitting here feelin hella good, checking out this awesome forum i jus found, chewed about 3.5 mgs of klonopins, 250 mgs of caffiene and smokin a shitload of weed, im sooooooo gone !1!!! i feel trainquil and energized * its great. %)


----------



## throwitallaway

Welcome to bluelight and i'm stoned.


----------



## myanmar

Oh...yes I am stoned... 
(actually I don't want to be stoned during weekdays, but the sun was soo relaxed and chilling @ my balcony)


----------



## RyanM

yesterday it was 210mg adderall + some meth we smoked(irrelevant) + one E  I think  they are called pink flame or some nonsense I still have another one left I don't know when I'm going to take it  and I also only have 200mg left   so uh yeah I was doing so great 90mg-120mg I seem to have gotten sick again and the only way I can stay healthy is to do more or else I will go into cardiac arrest and die.


----------



## rcebborn

^^^ HAHHAHHA

Drunk...

Peace


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

High on poppy tea, alcohol, and neurontin


----------



## Ninjetic

Today was my last day of school I took that final (and I think the aderall helped. 20mg, same as always) Now that I'm out of school I'm not gonna need that shit (until college, which isnt that far away) So stoned right now, keep seeing/hearing trippy shit (yep I'm pretty stoned) I just thought the wall next to me was fake....Stoned


----------



## myanmar

weed  and speedy J  (techno) is such  a nice combo.... damn


----------



## DexterMeth

Ketawhatnow?


----------



## chasem

I do not think ryanM is a troll, but rather a kid looking for attention


----------



## Tiesto

pretty high - two small bowls between 2 ppl.

ill go smoke again later


----------



## Jaw Clenching

*Stoooooooooooooooned*


----------



## Tiesto

ok im fucken hiiiiiiigh


----------



## ozbreaker

Tiesto said:
			
		

> *pretty high - two small bowls between 2 ppl.
> 
> ill go smoke again later  *



Ok stupid question and a bit OT but i've noticed americans talk about smoking bowls, is a bowl equivalent to a cone(ie one hit on a bong)? Or is a bowl mulled up weed waiting to be smoked - so you prepare a bowl of chopped up goodness and then smoke it in multiple cones?[/embarrasingly stupid question]


----------



## KemicalBurn

bowls = cones


----------



## nuke

a bowl is one packed pipe of marijuana...usually that yields 2-10 hits or so, depending on the size of it


----------



## ozbreaker

Excellent thanks for the clarification  

I was starting to think that was the case, but initially i thought a bowl was the mulled up stuff. 

Now let us never speak of this again! :D


----------



## KemicalBurn

nuke said:
			
		

> *a bowl is one packed pipe of marijuana...usually that yields 2-10 hits or so, depending on the size of it *



whoa whoa whoa!

i may be reading it incorrectly, but are you saying you dont pull a cone (from start to finish) in a single breath?


----------



## Synapse999

Over a week sober....i cracked tonight.

120mg amphetamine, 2mg xanax..... and i can't tear my overfocoused self away from BL prolly higher soon... heh...


----------



## Vaya

One of these days I am going to get really, really, really tweaked.

Then I'm going to log on to BlueLight and make an official tally, as of that date, of how many people mentioned each drug. I'd be interested in seeing the relative frequencies with which people get high on different chemicals. 

I bet it'd make a damn wild list, you can be sure of that!


----------



## Ninjetic

Just got my weed a minute ago. It smells great, full of red hairs and not smashed like all the mexi-brick we get around here so often. I got a full day to blaze away tomorrow, so why not start early and give this bud a test run. Just chipped the stem on my bowl trying to clean it out
, its not too bad but I might go buy a new bowl tomorrow...


----------



## Bradshaw2727

I'm on poppy tea made with fresh pods and i feel sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fucking good. WOOOOOO


----------



## [S]alvatore

Not really high, but buzzing pretty good off the 4 coffees I had today.


----------



## KemicalBurn

^please dont post uselessly in here.


----------



## Jaw Clenching

*You can't be serious...*



			
				KemicalBurn said:
			
		

> *^please dont post uselessly in here. *


HAHAHA! As opposed to the hundreds of other deep, meaningful posts in this thread?

I've been sipping on some poppy seed tea made with grapefruit juice all day today and I feel great.


----------



## White Oleander

KemicalBurn said:
			
		

> *whoa whoa whoa!
> 
> i may be reading it incorrectly, but are you saying you dont pull a cone (from start to finish) in a single breath? *


I don't either...


----------



## Ninjetic

Stoned and about to drink some bhang lassi. Been smokin weed since 730! Wake n bake is the way to start off the summer


----------



## myanmar

White Oleander said:
			
		

> *I don't either... *



me  neither


----------



## Synto

Faded. 240mg Oxycontin, two 20's of dope, 5mg Xanax, and too much grapefruit juice.  Should be getting some dilaudids soon


----------



## Ninjetic

Passed out for a few hours n bought a kief (sp?) box. This thing works great! It turns every bit of shake I have into potent crystals, its just so much fun to mess around with the box fulla weed when your already high, sifting out crystals to make powerful smoke. I haven't even tried the kief yet, but I already know its gonna be good (I got a ton of kief from an 8th) Looks like tonight is gonna be pretty good


----------



## aysen

Synto said:
			
		

> *Faded. 240mg Oxycontin, two 20's of dope, 5mg Xanax, and too much grapefruit juice.  Should be getting some dilaudids soon  *





*bows down*

Man does that sound fucking good...


----------



## KemicalBurn

*Re: You can't be serious...*

But i am.

_Originally posted by Jaw Clenching _
*HAHAHA! As opposed to the hundreds of other deep, meaningful posts in this thread?
* 

 this thread exists for those of you who come online and are actually fucked on something (ie: are high) and becuase if i closed this thread, then its virtually a given that people will be creating threads along the same lines.

while people are not "deep and meaningful", they are sharing their experience, a la: a mini-trip report. and as such, the same general rules that apply to TR, apply to this thread and this thread only. Im not overly fussed whether people give a blow by blow, or post their experience level, or dose...but a TR on coffee wouldnt be accepted in there, would it?

The same principles apply here 

Have i made my point clear enough for people to understand?

edit: and for the record, i do enjoy reading this thread even though i am rarely high while online. it gives me ideas on what can be fun :D


----------



## JV

high on cannabis.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

*Re: Re: You can't be serious...*



			
				KemicalBurn said:
			
		

> Have i made my point clear enough for people to understand?



You've definately taken all the fun out of a light hearted thread...

I smoked some weed a little bit ago, so I guess I'm "allowed" to post here.


----------



## Tiesto

omfg im fucked out of my mind looooooool jus smoked a spliff to my face of this sticky icky weed.  holaaaaay LOL!


----------



## KemicalBurn

*Re: Re: Re: You can't be serious...*



			
				MaliceNwunderland said:
			
		

> *You've definately taken all the fun out of a light hearted thread...
> *



Im certain that i havent 8) 

If those are the sort of posts you want - GO TO THE LOUNGE.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Im high.


----------



## Tiesto

Synto said:
			
		

> *Faded. 240mg Oxycontin, two 20's of dope, 5mg Xanax, and too much grapefruit juice.  Should be getting some dilaudids soon  *



holy.shit.batman.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I used 325mg of DXM earlier today but that has almost worn off.  

Now I am high on poppy extract, used rectally. This time I boiled it down on the stove over medium heat until I had about 1/10th of a cup of liquid. I stirred constantly. I only used two pods and have used less than half of the liquid so far but I am already feeling it pretty good. I guess that the heat did not destroy too much of the opiates. 

I'm about to squirt some more up there with my syringe

Edit: I guess there was a significant loss in potency from the boiling. It worked a lot better when I used a food dehydrator.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

*Re: Re: Re: Re: You can't be serious...*



			
				KemicalBurn said:
			
		

> *Im certain that i havent 8)
> 
> If those are the sort of posts you want - GO TO THE LOUNGE. *



All the guy said was that he was buzzin on caffiene.  I don't see how that undermines the "integrity" of this thread.  He shared an experience.  You're seriously not doing your job if you think you kept this thread the same caliber as trip reports.

What's the criteria for a "useful" post in here? The drugs have to be illegal?  Enlighten me.


----------



## Synapse999

To far away to  say much.
i ate mound of pez.
dex pez...
5mg....exceeding 25-35 synapse,myself and i think. but counting would w aste my time.

adios.


-Synaptik


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

mmmmmmmmmmmmf meth is bliss... UTTER bliss...  

But DAMN it makes me impatient!! agrhhh i want to do sumthing but i dont know what.................!!!!


----------



## qwe

Jean Valjean said:
			
		

> *high on cannabis. *



good report dood


----------



## Synapse999

5am.
over 40,pez i am.

amphetamine tool of satan.


----------



## Enaconda

drunk.. 12 tooheys extra drys later


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 7mg of 2c-p about 1.5 - 2 hours ago. I am just starting to feel it. Nothing strong yet though. I doubt if I will get a very strong trip from just 7mg.

I am also drinking some strong poppy tea.


----------



## gugglebum

OK so RyanM is fucking his life up with his amphetamines, no doubt about that, but who's going to be worse off in the long term:

RyanM

- or -

Tryptamine*Dreamer

Cause it occured to me that the guy trips almost daily, which must wreak havoc on anyone's mind.

It's surprising, I swear I thought I'd never see anyone addicted to hallucinogens ... until T*D came along.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *OK so RyanM is fucking his life up with his amphetamines, no doubt about that, but who's going to be worse off in the long term:
> 
> RyanM
> 
> - or -
> 
> Tryptamine*Dreamer
> 
> Cause it occured to me that the guy trips almost daily, which must wreak havoc on anyone's mind.
> 
> It's surprising, I swear I thought I'd never see anyone addicted to hallucinogens ... until T*D came along.  *



It has been 5 or 6 days since my last trip(not including DXM and Salvia). I had planned on waiting until this weekend to try the 2c-p but I have other plans for the weekend so I will not be able to trip then and I just wanted to see what it was like since I had never tried it before. Otherwise I would have waited till then.

And even after all the tripping I can still think just as clearly as before it started and don't feel much different. So it hasn't wreaked havoc on my mind. At least not yet.

I plan on waiting till saturday of next week(june fourth) before I trip again. I don't know if I can wait that long. I seriously think I have some kind of addiction to tripping. It is all I want to do, even when I am high on opiates or other drugs. I know I have been doing it way too much.

As for the 2c-p's effects, the trip is maybe just a little stronger than my first 2c-e trip was.(12mg of 2c-e). I would say I am at a strong +2 or weak +3. Visuals are good. At this level the trip is not that interesting but I think it would be great at a higher dosage. I think I will try 10 or 12mg next time.


----------



## Synapse999

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *OK so RyanM is fucking his life up with his amphetamines, no doubt about that, but who's going to be worse off in the long term:
> 
> RyanM
> 
> - or -
> 
> Tryptamine*Dreamer
> 
> Cause it occured to me that the guy trips almost daily, which must wreak havoc on anyone's mind.
> 
> It's surprising, I swear I thought I'd never see anyone addicted to hallucinogens ... until T*D came along.  *



RyanM i think stoped the amps  for most part. he is on like...opiates now. (or at least not as often with that adderall shit).
i have always consumed much more amps....and daily then that kid.
he is just naturally whack. Granted i'm fucked up. 
don't think his adderall use gonna kill em' 

Tryptamine*Dreamer sounds like they know what they doing with the shit. so all good in life 


not to break topic, i just snaped back after nearly 200mg d-amphetamine from last night..

But give me 20 mins for this next 50mg dose to hit and get some alcohol.
need mad bacardi today!


----------



## chasem

You do trip alot T*D.    Its gonna be hard to find a girlfriend always tripping.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

chasem said:
			
		

> *You do trip alot T*D.    Its gonna be hard to find a girlfriend always tripping. *



Why would I want a girlfriend? I don't like sex. Drugs are a lot more fun.

I plan on staying single till the day I die.

I am going to try to stop tripping so often though. The trips were a lot more interesting when I did it less often.


----------



## rcebborn

^^ Am I the only one who sees that as a shame? Well each to their own, hell you could marry some shrooms or acid :D.

Just kidding mate , long as your happy I guess!

Peace


----------



## singularity

never stop tripping T*D, your like the most consistently awsome read in this thread

also im stoned


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

But imagine being able to trip all the time with someone who loves you...  there really is no greater joy than being able to guide the love of your life through the majesty of nothing.
_____________________

I'm fuckin' tweetered.  Smoked the frosty glaciers that formed from melting down the stem of one of me pipes.

Crick-crack snap whippy-whap goes my pointy tail.  Watch out mothers... shield the eyes of your child.  So sorry to soil their precious eyes.  Reflections spoon feed you, the bitterness and disgust that is me.

I'm not beggin' for your fuckin' change,
I'm not beggin' for your fuckin' change,
I'm just beggin' for a fuckin' change!


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Tweakers are hilarious...


Im high as a kite.


----------



## RyanM

waiting for this e to kick in...    thenn I'll probably go out and buy more


----------



## myanmar

RyanM said:
			
		

> *waiting for this e to kick in...    thenn I'll probably go out and buy more *



wish I could have E too...
waiting till my exams are over.

Have to get up very early tomorrow, and without sleep aids I can't sleep before 3 am, so I am smoking a nice weed right now hoping to catch some sleep at 1 .30


----------



## Billy Orange

IM HIGH BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITCH


----------



## DexterMeth

Ketawutnow?


----------



## throwitallaway

Liverpool won tonight!! you'll never walk alone. Wen tout and got stooned as fuck and then pissed as fuck went into the pub got even more pissed, canme out eat 2 pills back to back and went around singing songs, sitting here clean out of it with school ion the morning. I got too drunk. Drink decdies if i'll eat ecstacy or not. I was drunk. Yes. tHAT'S RIGHT. Wait to uou see, i waont' remembe rthois post.

GO ON LIVERPOOL!


----------



## KemicalBurn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: You can't be serious...*

_Originally posted by MaliceNwunderland _
*All the guy said was that he was buzzin on caffiene.  I don't see how that undermines the "integrity" of this thread.  He shared an experience.  You're seriously not doing your job if you think you kept this thread the same caliber as trip reports.

What's the criteria for a "useful" post in here? The drugs have to be illegal?  Enlighten me. * 

You can put "whatever" words you "like" in quotation marks, but if you fail to see how "coffee" is completely off-topic not just for the thread, but for the entire forum...then i dont know where to begin 8(

I never said they had to of the same calibre as TR, in fact i quite clearly stated that im not fussed about the same strictness regarding dose, exp level, etc. The thread is for discussion points...I'm repeating myself now.

Perhaps you should try _reading_ my posts before blindly attacking them?

I never even said that only people who are high may post in here (because that would be contradictory. again, had you of read my posts, i very clearly stated that i am rarely high whilst online).

At the end of the day, this was pretty much a non-issue. and you have taken it upon yourself to...what exactly? Pick a semantic argument about something i felt didnt belong?

do not press the issue any further in this thread. If you truly are gravely and deeply concerned about this thread, then PM me and we shall discuss this further.

If not, I'll point you in the general direction of The Lounge, and we can be done here


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

How's this for a disccusion point: I'm drunk, stoned and on Xanax.

Discuss!


----------



## JV

im stoned as well.


----------



## fascistpig

I'm gonna get stoned right now. I love this thread.


----------



## fascistpig

So stoned.


----------



## ozbreaker

^^
As in stare at the screen stoned? or giggle at everything stoned or now currently snoozing in front of the keyboard stoned??


----------



## sonjay09

im sitting at uni right now.
so fucking wasted out of my brain.listening to incubus.
writing an essay about sexual selection.
theres some reallly funky peps around me.


booyah


----------



## SmurfMX

Sitting in my lay z boy chillin to some music after taking 15mg of vicodine :D (I'm sensitive to opiates for some reason).  I'll be here for a while that's for sure.


----------



## SmurfMX

Just took 10mg more should be feeling pretty fantastic in about 2 minutes. :D

[edit]
Cloud 9 reached


----------



## dick2004

snorted about 1/3 of damn good, clean pill (they are here at lastt...) listenin to hendrix

home alone but in good mood


----------



## hazejunk

today i had a mix of heroin , coke , benzo's , whisky and weed and sun....totaly fucked up on the beach


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^^ sounds like a day i would enjoy. minus the heroin, coke and benzos of course


----------



## hazejunk

yeah i had the heroin and benzo's in me system before i know i was going to the beach....but it was nice and when my friends start drinking the can't go with out coke, so i'm never gone say no to some of free lines :D 

it was way to much drugs for on a thursday afthernoon  (but it was good  )


----------



## Synto

160mg Oxycontin, 12mg IV Dilaudid, 8mg Klonopin, and about to dose 2.4mg of DOB. Will update later tonight. Today is a good day.


----------



## Tiesto

Synto said:
			
		

> *160mg Oxycontin, 12mg IV Dilaudid, 8mg Klonopin, and about to dose 2.4mg of DOB. Will update later tonight. Today is a good day.   *



mannnnnnn u must b feelin TOO good lol.

im stoned


----------



## Synto

I can't complain


----------



## DJAcetone

This thread really turned into a monster, didnt it?

Anyways, drunk on Heiny, smoking pot, gonna eat some mushrooms tonight, because I rule and you all suck


----------



## PGTips

I ran out of GBL yesterday, so codeine and a bit of vodka for me. The bottle of vodka I've had sitting in my cupboard for 8 weeks untouched has now been opened.


----------



## altrez2004

I guess I will add my 0.02 to this post. I am so tweaked right now that I can not sit still. This is my forth day without any sleep and I feel like I could stay up another week. I feel so good and awake. With no signs of slowing down for a long while. Its just been one of thoses lucky times when the ICE is very clean and easy to get.  

-Altrez


----------



## Pharmie_Pharmer420

feeelin' prety drunk right now at the mmonmnent.
Man
I 
Love 
Life
!!


----------



## BrokedownPalace

Fucked up on HBWR seeds.  INtersting shit.


----------



## RyanM

90mg adderall,smoked some meth,one E, this chemical romance has me in love and  all I want is more. I still have another e left.  I'ma thinkin I'm going to go smoke more meth now. see ya.


----------



## JV

just ate some tramadol, since someone mentioned it in bl chat, and am going to smoke a bowl.  fun times.


----------



## Synapse999

3rd day up i think or 4...don't think so though, not sure. 
So far, taking 150-200mg dexedrine a day....
looks like nearly 140 5mg pills gone. so...about..right. but don't think this night. counts as day up. unless i stay up...yeah....

Finishing off this pint of bacardi, if the mind goes out of balance....
might as well throw in the coordination with it!


----------



## Tiesto

im too high rite now


----------



## throwitallaway

Smoked 10 pipes, stoned.


----------



## Tiesto

throwitallaway said:
			
		

> *Smoked 10 pipes, stoned. *



wow, after 10 pipes...i would be fuckin RIPPED.  i normally get ripped off of 2...but 10....  u must be S T O N E D. lol


----------



## throwitallaway

It's not weed, hash but yea i'm very stoned.


----------



## Pingu

LSD. I am a hippy!


----------



## Ninjetic

Kief is awesome! I've been stoned off my ass thanks to this shit, was stuck to the floor for at least 7 hours yesterday from the couchlock power of this shit. Its also been giving  me a bad case of the munchies, which is why I was at the chinese buffet the other day Chinese food when stoned is the best!!!


----------



## RyanM

dum de dum de dum  uhhh yeah I'm on e again  haha greatness  hmm well if these shrooms don't work out tonight  thennn i'm getting another e or maybe methadone err I want e I don't know grrrness hopefully I get an e for saturday and sunday crazy I went through 4 e's this week hmmm  we'll see what luck brings me gotta go bye.


----------



## myanmar

weed...  some leftovers


----------



## shelldnb

wokeun up at 3am this mornin with phone call from crazy friend- come on lets - lets smoke rock - supposed to be at work . . . had a sweet pill - just found this site, and this is my first post> of many - goin well - go shell


----------



## JV

only smoked a few bowls today.  im a little high as of the moment.  looks like its about time to pack another...


----------



## Kings

wow dude im so fucking wasted i'm sooo fucking drunk it's unbelievable, alchol is the best drug in the WORLD


----------



## throwitallaway

so fucking stoned, drunk, ate 3 pills(armanis), smoked lots and lots more hash,going to repeat the process now.More hash. Who's fucked tongiht?

Drank over 2 liters of wine. Buckfast all the way!


----------



## Vaya

7 Lionshead beers,
5 cups Budweiser beers,
4 three-foot bong bowls :D 
6 lines of yayo
1 opium/rolling tobacco cigarette
10 clove cigarettes (blech.... lungs )

It's been quite a day.

8( peace 8( 

vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-


-yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## sonic

^ You have a 3 foot bong, but you're smoking your opium in a joint mixed with tobacco?


----------



## DexterMeth

Opiates are water soluble.  Smoking opium out of a bong (with water in it) is extremely stupid.


----------



## sonic

Damn, I must be high since I didn't think of that. I've always smoked opium out of my sherlock glass bowl. I sure as hell wouldn't smoke it in a joint unless I had no other option.


----------



## JV

smoked a bowl.  and drank a few beers earlier, but never even got buzzed.


----------



## DexterMeth

s0nic said:
			
		

> *Damn, I must be high since I didn't think of that. I've always smoked opium out of my sherlock glass bowl. I sure as hell wouldn't smoke it in a joint unless I had no other option. *



i wouldnt use a joint either, unless i had no other option, or felt like getting a nod on out in public.  I always just smoked it on tin foil, or out of a meth pipe attached to a waterless glass bong.


----------



## Saffy

Helloooooo .... this is what lovely sunny days off work are all about !


----------



## dabb

Plenty of alcohol but no one has cigs (or chop for that matter) and im fiending like crazy.


----------



## slyvan wanderer

Ryan M, E will fuck you more than most drugs if you do it so close together.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm high on neurontin and alcohol. I may make some poppy tea because I have nothing else to do.

edit: I made poppy tea out of six pods. I usually use two or three but I wanted a strong effect. Drunk some more alcohol with it.

It feels so good


----------



## bingey

I drank a few glasses but I'm sooo sober right now it fuckin hurts , you know just one of these depressed fucked up days when you need something to distort your sober thinking.


----------



## RyanM

hmm e again but not really it's 230pm I took it around 630am   I was having words with someone about 'harder' drugs than pot and  "the reason I don't do adderall x meth like you is because "those drugs change you,I've been your friend since the first time you ever did adderall,I watched you change,you will never be the same again" then I said "woah, that was harsh,don't say that,I didn't reallly change"  blah blah blah "the only thing you really have left  to do is to start shooting up and I won't stay around once that happens"   grr what in the world but in a sad way I was thinking   of course I'm not shooting up I don't even have anything to shoot up,know anyone who does,or know how to. whatever. I'm out of e. I am just going to take 90mg adderall tomorrow morning.  hmm hopefully I can smoke meth today  that will make the day turn around and be perfect.


----------



## Tiesto

cannabis


----------



## RyanM

yeah today wasn't perfect at all I wished I had more e it's really sad  crushing sadness if   I could cry I probably would thinking about  it     can't wait till thursday   I get paid then I'm buying 4 or 5 e   which will be good for almost a week   thenn I'll start running low on $ by the end of the week   then have a whole week trying to get more $  getting paid every two weeks sucks *sigh* I wish I was super rich or had free unlimited e  adderall or meth *sighs* hope I drop dead or get more.


----------



## hazejunk

try to get some sleep ryan you are just burned out by the eeeeeeeee....if i was you i would thake some of you're sleeping pills and hope for a better tomorrow.

i'm on heroin(tomorow it's time for a break) also a small dosage of benzo's and weed i feel pretty Good


----------



## HotRails

Hits after Hits of hash and about 8 shots or so, doing damn well over here.


----------



## strumpet

it's 9:30 am in Adelaide.  Took meth at 2 in the morning.  Still flying and haven't slept.


----------



## Synto

15mg Dilaudid IV and 80mg Oxycontin up the nose. Need some benzos, but I can't complain.


----------



## LinX

just sniffed a nice bag of H and im startin to come up... goooooooooood i love how it feeels


----------



## Vaya

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> *i wouldnt use a joint either, unless i had no other option, or felt like getting a nod on out in public.  I always just smoked it on tin foil, or out of a meth pipe attached to a waterless glass bong. *



I won't comment on the 3-foot bong remark, since you've covered that topic nicely . Thanks.

The reason I roll it up is that smoking it off of tinfoil leaves the opium with a noxious, metallic taste, and a rather unpleasant headache. Perhaps it is just the brand of tin foil that releases more carcinogenic (or otherwise harmful) chemicals when ignited, but a nice little "snake" or spaghetti noodle of opium resin rolled in rolling tobacco and then wrapped up in a zig zag works perfectly well. Even if the opium burns slow than the tobacco, it's sandwiched in the middle and you can keep getting hits as the cigarette burns downward.

I dont vaporize it, because I have nothing like a methamphetamine or crack pipe lying around. I dont use drugs where a meth/crack pipe is needed, thus my only other option is to throw it in a bowl. This is the method I used to use before learning that literally smoking opium is almost as wasteful as smoking powdered cocaine; the opiate constituents of the opium denature at temperatures lower than the temperature required for it to ignite (or if not below, than at relatively similar temperatures) and thus smoking such an incredibly rare drug is too much of a waste.

The heat from the pull of the cigarette vaporizes all of the opium before it enters my mouth, and in general, provides the best results. I'd sure love a try at really vaporizing it though, but unfortunately, I'm all out. It's been a pleasant six months, but I doubt I'll come across that quantity of said substance again.

I guess I shoulda explained myself better. Ah well.8) 

Peace!


----------



## Vaya

*And to update the thread...*

Taken flight at 2:29 AM Eastern time...
2 Bowls of pot,
3 shots quadruple dstilled (ooooh lala) vodka [Burnett's ]
4mg xanax
4 lines cocaine
2 Djarum Black smokes and a handrolled 3 Bali Shag smoke over the course of the night.
1 can CAFFEINE FREE Pepsi-Cola (not a big fan, susceptible to sugar cravings, however)
6 consecutive episodes Seinfeld
NE3: John Digweed 
Blanket of softness
Cieling fan 
Bowl of Fruity Pebbles (sugar cravings. weed. you know how it is.)

Am I on Cloud 9 you ask? Only if I took this "Tazmanian Devil".... 

Peace.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Hmm...lets see..about 2 and a half hours ago i ate a tissue saturated in opium..ate about 5 fresh pods 30 minutes after that..and ate about 5 mroe fresh pods about 45 minutes ago...As you can guess...I am off to nodland right about now


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

The drugs I took earlier have nearly worn off. I feel like shit, really depressed but not for long. I just drunk a fourth of a bottle of codeine cough syrup and made some more poppy tea. When I drink it I will have a couple of neurontin pills with it. I also took 5 benadryl pills for itching and it will probably add to the high. I'll also drink some wine. By the time this wears off I think I will be ready to sleep.


----------



## meekamoo

Jus a fat round of the marijuana!


----------



## slintstix

I just swallowed 2.5mg xanax, have some weed that will un-doubtedly be smoked and "Naked Lunch" on DVD - I didn't even know they'd made a movie for this until a couple of hours ago, Im pretty excited.


----------



## obsolete

HAHA first time i actually remember to post here!

Im pretty drunk - and cos serious case of hic ups at the min

Tis good. Hic Ups not good! But everything else is pretty good!


----------



## yucatanboy

Wooooo drunkish (working my way to drunky).  Also working my way to stony.  My arms are really sunburnt.  Wow.


----------



## Riot Grrrl

it seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## RyanM

I woke up today around 11am I realized I had no drugs of any sort.  so I took 3 stacker 2's and just maybe Maybe I will have enough energy or strength to lift up a glass of water  it's 1230pm  pft maybe I shouldn't expect so much  I will be happy just to have enough energy to walk probably crawl.


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *I will be happy just to have enough energy to walk probably crawl. adderall x or meth just give me more I promise please down on my knees I'll be your whore just give me.more. *


Perhaps I'm getting jaded or just don't have the patience any more, but sounds like you're just saying that for attention now Ryan.


----------



## RyanM

no way it's a  great song I always listen to by 12 rounds called Barbed Wire Hair but 4 you I will delete it.


----------



## Synapse999

Counting days awake of no consequence......tis all merged into one day.
4 beers, a nip of bacardi, 1mg xanax, 125mg dexedrine.
We are packing light today. Me, myself and i.
3 is a number of the gods.


3 more times we must re-dose.



Amphetamine may be the tool of Satan.
But i don't use it to do his bidding!


----------



## RyanM

why am I taking stacker 2's?  duh tonight I'm getting DXM   I think I'm going to get the cough syrup deslym or however you spell it  duh way better.


----------



## KemicalBurn

AlphaNumeric said:
			
		

> *Perhaps I'm getting jaded or just don't have the patience any more, but sounds like you're just saying that for attention now Ryan. *



...ive been wondering the same thing myself


----------



## mrsumone

a days dosage of life... pffftt.... too damn broke to buy anything worthwhile.. fuckin bullshit


----------



## RyanM

well I was close to getting dxm,ring ring,well first I smoked nugs,then I got a blue batman I think that's what they said I don't know I wasn't really listening,then we smoked meth

well I still have the e for tomorrow,I'm pretty sure I can get $20 tomorrow for another one,I really should bring this kid to school for close to 100mg adderall at 7am but I never get around to it,it's close to 1am,I have to talk myself into it.I doubt it.


----------



## Ninjetic

I haven't done coke in awhile, let alone alchohol. I can barely type right now cuz its too complicated for my current state of mind. The keif didn't take long at all to get me super blazed (like 5 min.) then the last of the hydro I had gave me the idea that I wasn't as high as I wanted to be (so I loaded another bowl) I just sat there with the pipe in my hand, staring into space. I was pretty stoned until the coke kicked in. Now my jaw is clamping and my tounge feels like rubber. I'm suprised how much brandy I drank. Been along time since I got wasted like this. And now I've got the munchies (time for icecream!) The walls look like melting glass...


----------



## RyanM

almost 10am
yo!
E

*sighs*   this is really sad,I'm having this conversation and stuff, I wished I had more e  like I want more   more   like I want to do 4 e a day   or 2 grams of meth  or something   *sighs*  I wished I had more $  like   I know I will never the be the same like before  the drugs started  I messed up my mind  I wasn't thinking about that before    and now I can never stop because I only know one thing,so there is no use in trying to stop but to only do more because I ruined my mind,I could of grew up to be a normal living adult,with a job,a girlfriend,a life,but it's too late  I only want more amphetamines,the only thing I need and care about,an overdose becomes a goal,18 I can't imagine keeping this up till I'm 20,I can't live on my own or do anything because all my $ is spent,I don't even think about doing anything else,growing up or stopping because there is no point,*sighs* I realize my parents aren't going to die soon  even if they are 58 they still have 10+ years.I didn't think about that till I was told,I can not wait 10+ for their health insurance money,sooner or later they will want me to move out,get a place of my own,become independent something I am not capable of.

why couldn't they be super rich?  where I can take $1000 without them even knowing or being able to go to an atm and take out $2000 grr that isn't fair some kids are so lucky

okayy I need to change my state of mind before I ruin my roll   arghhh I hope I get to smoke meth again today  and get $20 for another e   and I wished that I met friends   rich drug addicts are the best friends to find make friends with  rich drug addicts who share.    grr  like in the movie larry flint vs the people  I wished I was their son   or  a son of  parents who make meth. yes that's all I need    to live in a meth lab  that would be the greatest thing of all.   or   better than that have adderall dexedrine desoxyn over the counter   then I would care  but those times are not now  I don't care much for this life I'm facing.


----------



## Staticage

i'm stoned, boi


----------



## gugglebum

RyanM said:
			
		

> *almost 10am
> yo!
> E
> 
> *sighs*   this is really sad,I'm having this conversation and stuff, I wished I had more e  like I want more   more   like I want to do 4 e a day   or 2 grams of meth  or something   *sighs*  I wished I had more $  like   I know I will never the be the same like before  the drugs started  I messed up my mind  I wasn't thinking about that before    and now I can never stop because I only know one thing,so there is no use in trying to stop but to only do more because I ruined my mind,I could of grew up to be a normal living adult,with a job,a girlfriend,a life,but it's too late  I only want more amphetamines,the only thing I need and care about,an overdose becomes a goal,18 I can't imagine keeping this up till I'm 20,I can't live on my own or do anything because all my $ is spent,I don't even think about doing anything else,growing up or stopping because there is no point,*sighs* I realize my parents aren't going to die soon  even if they are 58 they still have 10+ years.I didn't think about that till I was told,I can not wait 10+ for their health insurance money,sooner or later they will want me to move out,get a place of my own,become independent something I am not capable of.
> 
> why couldn't they be super rich?  where I can take $1000 without them even knowing or being able to go to an atm and take out $2000 grr that isn't fair some kids are so lucky
> 
> okayy I need to change my state of mind before I ruin my roll   arghhh I hope I get to smoke meth again today  and get $20 for another e   and I wished that I met friends   rich drug addicts are the best friends to find make friends with  rich drug addicts who share.    grr  like in the movie larry flint vs the people  I wished I was their son   or  a son of  parents who make meth. yes that's all I need    to live in a meth lab  that would be the greatest thing of all.   or   better than that have adderall dexedrine desoxyn over the counter   then I would care  but those times are not now  I don't care much for this life I'm facing. *



*gugglebum reads thoroughly, takes off his glasses*

"Hmm...
Why, most interesting, I shall say!
It appears we have ... yes, we have some sort of a ...

TROLL."

(with heavy English accent)


----------



## paradoxcycle

_Originally posted by RyanM _
*I can not wait 10+ for their health insurance money * 

That's so fucked up. Through all of this I felt badly for you but now you just sound like a selfish asshole. How could you say something like that about your parents?


----------



## RyanM

it wasn't meant to be like that. I don't know I just need more money  and what parents would have a child so old? I mean I'm 18 and they are going to die soon and boom good bye son I don't know   at all   sometimes I look at it like a race  I'd rather die first   then they get money cuz they have insurance on me too  but all in all the bottom line  I think I was a huge mistake  why would they have me when they were so old?  did they want to leave a kid with no parents when they are just a teen?

this is getting way off subject. The only things I want and will ever want is more friends,more money to buy more drugs. I just want it to happen faster.   I don't really even think about any of this it just happened cuz of the conversation I was having and by tonight or atleast tomorrow morning   all of this will be forgotten  as if I never wrote it   or any of it was in my head to begin with  and I will continue on like usual with my mind thinking only about amphetamines/drugs doing them,getting money for more of them and making more friends similar. any one that doesn't do drugs or doesn't know where to find drugs have long since been crossed out. nothing will work between non drug users and drug addicts ever.


----------



## Tiesto

first time ive ever smoked 3 bowlz to my face. sweet goddddd. im fucken REDDD


----------



## paradoxcycle

_Originally posted by RyanM _
*it wasn't meant to be like that. I don't know I just need more money  and what parents would have a child so old? I mean I'm 18 and they are * 

I just feel badly for you, honestly. I think you're a lost soul and I know you read what we say to you; I know you understand what we're saying and that we just want to help you. You're a good kid- it makes me sad that you're in pain.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I drunk some poppy tea about 2 hours ago. 3 large pods. I'm feeling pretty good now. I had a headache but it's gone now.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Finished off the remainder of a bottle of Evan Williams (wiskey).  I'm drizunk0r3d. %)


----------



## wangbang

Holy Moley, Cheesy Raviolie


----------



## aquariusraver

Me and my friend made some poppy seed tea, then we split a vicoden, and smoked some weed resin...were still waiting for the real weed, we halfed what we think was sold to us as a fake E pill and halfed a soma...i feel sooooo goooood....it keeps commin in warm flashes......ahhhhh opiates....i lov em.....good times good times


----------



## Tiesto

update to last nite: i was soooo stoned it was incredible.  like i was at the point where i couldnt even be bothered to hold up my head.  i just didn't want to move.  wowwww


----------



## hazejunk

mwaghhh hmmmm i feel GOOD.....heroin , temazepam and some beers onely thing thats missing is some nice weed withs i'm gone buy in a couple of hours and then i'm compleat......I LOVE DRUGS. gone w/d tomorow from heroin but i have like 1200 mg temazepam so i think i will be alright%) 

have a nice day everybody lets get wasted


----------



## bingey

^
gah you must be in heaven man (when I have enough of it temazepam is my favorite benzo ), you smoke or inject your dope?


----------



## altrez2004

Just smoked some very kind bud, and bootybumped a loratab 10. Feeling nice, No pain and very relaxed. 

-Altrez


----------



## yucatanboy

well, i smoked a bowl before noon today (round 10:30) and i must say being stoned in the morning is a great feeling... i really should be looking for apartments though.  Feelin' good.


----------



## hazejunk

_Originally posted by BingeBoy _
*^
gah you must be in heaven man (when I have enough of it temazepam is my favorite benzo ), you smoke or inject your dope? * 

i still smoke my dope, i can sorta control this habit( a little) i got now , i think if i turn to the needle i will be going down fast and get really addicted agiam  

and yeah  i was in HEAVEN and i STILL AM just redosed with some more heroin temazepam and now smoking a nice joint...live is GOOD


----------



## DexterMeth

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> *I'm high on neurontin and alcohol. I may make some poppy tea because I have nothing else to do.
> 
> edit: I made poppy tea out of six pods. I usually use two or three but I wanted a strong effect. Drunk some more alcohol with it.
> 
> It feels so good *



Please dont ever say you are high off neurontin ever again.  But to each his own.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

i'm really opiated. i'm not nodding. i ate 5 percs 7.5's amd shot100 mgs of ice and it was oh soooo good.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Soooooooooo fucked up right now. Did 80mg of oxy around 5 this  morning. It's almost 10 now. Still oh so feeling it....... :D


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

^So much I puked again.....


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Added about 3 tablespoons of poppy pod powder to some orange juice...stirred...chugged.  It is starting to come on strong..and I feel pretty damn good.  You gotta love the poppy tea..the gift that just keeps giving..till you run out...then its the poison that keeps on taking...taking the doodie in your anus and turning it into liquid...taking the food in your stomach and making it come out of your mouth again...taking your brain and fucking it up with a hammer...haha okay im gonna stop now..damn in high


----------



## myanmar

GBL first...
ended the night with some beers... 
Now I've got a headache


----------



## myanmar

After reading posts @ BL  @ my wastedness I want to have poppies   

goddamn


----------



## neurotoxic

I'm on some freshly ground pods plus a tiny amount of midazolam

(nobody cares tho)


----------



## Ninjetic

Ain't nothin like a few cases of nitrous and homemade hash! I've had a few shots and quite suprised I haven't passed out. Your never too young to have a vietnam flashback!


----------



## qwe

pop goes the happy pill! i think ill be posting in this thread tonight


----------



## qwe

ninjetic how abuot u get on aim tonight


----------



## Bal0n

Excessive ethanol and THC. It kinda rules :>


----------



## qwe

wowie wowie wowie

i feel more alive than ive ever felt in my life

music becvomes my world and dancing sends me into blissful orgasmic cosmic joy

i keep clenching my jaw and biting my tongue

my pupils are HUGE

i am emotionally, intellectually, ENHANCED


----------



## KemicalBurn

what pills were they out of curiousity? (colour/stamp)


----------



## DexterMeth

20mg of Paxil, a remote control that can access the TV, Cable box, VCR, DVD, and receiver; .....and Bluelight.  

  priceless.


----------



## JV

smoked a joint about a half hour ago, and did a few whippits (nitrous).


----------



## cxsx

i'm trippin man


----------



## qwe

KemicalBurn said:
			
		

> *what pills were they out of curiousity? (colour/stamp) *


light brown (or tan) smilies. midwest. took 70 minutes to kick in. i ate another one at the 60 minute mark


----------



## DexterMeth

just got back in about 20 mins ago....copped some brown.  Time to turn this frown upside down.


----------



## yucatanboy

Man, does anyone else find that gin and gingerale is fucking fantastic?  I smoked a bowl and drank a stiff gin and gingerale after being at a friend's house where i drank a big cup of coffee with some good scotch in it.  Still caffeinated i think.  Gotta drink more to fall asleep i guess .


----------



## RyanM

yesterday e and weed
it's 4:35am yesterday weed and ritalin
at the moment 150mg ritalin
I have 220mg not sure if it's gone today or not not sure if I will snort 10mg every 30minutes or every hour or swallow it all
today I am probably getting e,smoking meth
since school is over today for the people I know  it's meth time  hopefully we'll binge on meth friday saturday sunday if not I will be on e most likely those days 5 days a week seems just splendid though e doesn't last 24 hours but weed helps after each crash
this summer I'll like to take a great fall though I don't know how that will happen as I already walk the bottom of the void cuz I landed on my feet when I hit and as I walk the bottom   I'd like to do more than survive i'd like to rub it in your face.


----------



## qwe

RyanM said:
			
		

> *yesterday e and weed
> it's 4:35am yesterday weed and ritalin
> at the moment 150mg ritalin
> I have 220mg not sure if it's gone today or not not sure if I will snort 10mg every 30minutes or every hour or swallow it all
> today I am probably getting e,smoking meth
> since school is over today for the people I know  it's meth time  hopefully we'll binge on meth friday saturday sunday if not I will be on e most likely those days 5 days a week seems just splendid though e doesn't last 24 hours but weed helps after each crash
> this summer I'll like to take a great fall though I don't know how that will happen as I already walk the bottom of the void cuz I landed on my feet when I hit and as I walk the bottom   I'd like to do more than survive i'd like to rub it in your face. *


ryan how many days per week do you usually eat E?


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm high on poppies. I made some extract and plugged it. I also ate six neurontin pills.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

^I am high on poppies...pod users unite!


----------



## NinjaElite

Me and my girl are chillin and snortin some lines at the house. Last night I got really fucked up on ambien it was my first time taking them, I had just taken 1 to sleep but I ended up having to go out and I guess I ate the other 5 I had and I guess was tripping hard as fuck people tell me. But I dont remember a thing.


----------



## MattPD

Oh...buggery fuck, I've just dropped a ciggy on myself...the jawsre grinding the cig smokem is steraming into my eyes and my bestest friend is pouring me a methylone martini...

...a bit bitter...but add a bit of carmel schnapps and apple schanpps and it is quite the cocktail...woot for likely bewing  up till the sun does rise.


----------



## DexterMeth

RyanM said:
			
		

> *yesterday e and weed
> it's 4:35am yesterday weed and ritalin
> at the moment 150mg ritalin
> I have 220mg not sure if it's gone today or not not sure if I will snort 10mg every 30minutes or every hour or swallow it all
> today I am probably getting e,smoking meth
> since school is over today for the people I know  it's meth time  hopefully we'll binge on meth friday saturday sunday if not I will be on e most likely those days 5 days a week seems just splendid though e doesn't last 24 hours but weed helps after each crash
> this summer I'll like to take a great fall though I don't know how that will happen as I already walk the bottom of the void cuz I landed on my feet when I hit and as I walk the bottom   I'd like to do more than survive i'd like to rub it in your face. *



lmao.  Rub that "I use E 5 times a week" in my face all you want.  You're gonna be a fucking vegetable sooner than you know it.  It's gonna hit you one day like you've never been hit before.  You will probably want to kill yourself, but you wont be able to express it or do it yourself, cause you will be a giant rotten tomato....and you Mommie will get you wipe your ass...less they send you to a permanent institution.  

Shit dawg! I'm so damn jeleous.  I'm currently attending rehab aftercare programs a few times a week, for like 4 hours a day.  There are a few recovering meth addicts in my group...been using more than a few years.  One lady is in her late 20's, but using for over a decade. She looks like she's in her late 30's, and it's sad to see how brainfried the meth has made her.  I used HEAVILY, (ritalin? adderall?  Ha.  That shit is a joke.  Meth only  ) for a year and a half....havent touched any stim for about half a year now, and my mind is still recovering from the madness. Lucky i ducked out early.  Honestly.

*EDIT - then again some people can use amphetamines all their life, and live to be pretty old.  They are definately rare cases though.  Like the people that smoke a pack of cigs every day since they were a teen and live to be 95.*


----------



## Kandy K

I took welbutrin with meth, I felt just fine.  Then I took my zoloft and I'm on the brink of meth psychosis cause I feel like my head really hurts like i'm gona pass out constantly.  then i took 120mg dxm and more meth


----------



## DexterMeth

what is the point of taking psychiatric meds like the zoloft and welbu, if you are just gonna fuck it all up?  not to mention combining those drugs with meth and DXM is extremely dangerous.


----------



## yucatanboy

^dude that's not a good idea, mixing antidepressants/antianxiety drugs with recreational drugs.  

Drank a bottle of wine and several cups of coffee along with tons of caffeinated mints (pengiun mints, at least 8).  Buzzin from the caffeine and ethanol combo.  Nice.  Just smoked a bowl and that I kickin in.  Man i have a tolerance, I know many a person that would be jacked beyond beleif on this combo.  Me, I am in a happy place with the perfect buzz, not too fucked up and not too out of it.  Perhaps I should cut down on my booze intake for a bit.... nahh, i'll be fine .  I made a promise to myself that I wouldn't black out again (did it too much in college and I am trying not to now that I am gradumicated), and I think I can stick to it as long as i continue drinking enough to get a tolerance and be happy, and only have like a beer on the weekdays.

I do take milk thistle .  

Yay being high and posting on bluelight.


----------



## RyanM

okay yesterday I swallowed the 220mg ritalin  then I did one e and then we smoked meth I didn't sleep again

this morning we smoked more meth uh I also have two e left uh after work tonight i'm candyflipping  yeah e+acid uhh probably more meth too   and then there is sunday morning...and then monday will come with the week  it even sounds exhausting..it's okay though. in the house of secrets  what happens here stays here..locked away in the chamber of hysterics..here in the house of secrets.in the house of secrets I will tell you of loneliness shhh


----------



## slyvan wanderer

RyanM said:
			
		

> *in the house of secrets  what happens here stays here..locked away in the chamber of hysterics..here in the house of secrets.in the house of secrets I will tell you of loneliness shhh *



This is pretty good if you made it up yourself.

Chocamine at the moment, heart going alittle. feeling energized and maybe a tad nervous.


----------



## gugglebum

Acid?
I can only hope you have a mindblowingly bad trip that keeps you away from drugs for the rest of my life ...
I'm talking about blood gushing from the walls & so on

It might be your last chance in this world ...


----------



## gugglebum

*Re: Casey Jones....*



			
				warfrat said:
			
		

> *Anyone riding the "rails" tonight????%) *



Apparently, there WERE a lot of people riding the rails that night.

102 pages worth of posts.
Not bad, not bad...

*I think if we took all the money we all spent on drugs in this thread we could probably buy an island in the Pacific for us to live in... * 

Think about it ...


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

about to get.........


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

... High on mushrooms as I eat a Pb&j with mushrooms.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

whats that I feel?


----------



## himynameis

Aphex Ecstasy said:
			
		

> *... High on mushrooms as I eat a Pb&j with mushrooms. *


 Haha! That's what I used the first time I ate mushrooms! I tripped balls that night. Oh, the memories.

I'm just high on cannabis right now, stable on the bupe. Woo.


----------



## Synto

High as fuck. 2.5g of Kindbud, 8mg Xanax, 18mg Dilaudid IV, and about to drop 3 hits of dragonfly print here in an hour or so.


----------



## Glitter^Fairy

I AM TRIPPIN' BALLS! 

is all nice... is all pretty... watch the colours melt.... hmmmm


----------



## yepyepwoah

Synto said:
			
		

> *High as fuck. 2.5g of Kindbud, 8mg Xanax, 18mg Dilaudid IV, and about to drop 3 hits of dragonfly print here in an hour or so. *



jesus christ I'd be dead if I took 8 xanax. not to mention the other shit...


----------



## Bradshaw2727

I am riding a niceee poppy tea buzz right now...oh man


----------



## gugglebum

Final exams this week...

So only weed


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am high on poppy tea, a stronger dose than usual so I am feeling great. Also two neurontin pills. 

I also took a 400mg modafinil(provigil) pill. Before I took it I was tired and had little energy but it gave a nice energy boost.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

^Haha what a coincidence...I am right now sipping on a glass of some poppy tea.  I think I made too much cause I am really high on it right now and still have 1/4 a glass left.  Feel sooo good


----------



## Tiesto

bowl of dank chronic


----------



## JV

just smoked a bowl.


----------



## Footloose

snorted 40 mg adderall XR 3 hours ago. Smokin a bowl now and about to go get some alcohol and pick up some girls. I hope like hell i get laid, haven't had sex in over a week 8(


----------



## Szpic_U

Too much...something.

Either way, I'm going to feel crapola tomorrow.


----------



## myanmar

where is RyanM %) ?


----------



## sweetasabikkie

I hav an EXAM in7HRs and thought id just STAY UP, SMOKE ICE and STUDY.... 
u can probably guess how my studying is goin  

Well u can't blame me4 trying  8)...wat, IT COULD WORK 

Sumfin much sadder than wat i just said is WHAT IM STUDYING RITE NOW 
MOOD DISORDERS
Manic episode-
".....Patient participants excessively in pleasurable activities with a high potential 4 painful results..." uummm


----------



## PGTips

myanmar said:
			
		

> *where is RyanM %) ? *


Probably rocking back and fore in the corner of his room muttering "_Can't sleep, clown'll eat me... can't sleep, clown'll eat me... can't sleep, clown'll eat me... _" after his meth + 4 days awake + MDMA every day + ritalin + LSD combination causes a trip from hell. 8)


----------



## Ninjetic

Stoned, drank green green tea, ate pot cookies and smoked a bit of hash. Overkill? Yes. Wonderful? Absolutely!


----------



## Synto

24mg IV Dilaudid, 160mg Oxycontin, been railing lines of bomb K, and smokin herb most of the day.


----------



## RyanM

okay where in the world did I leave off? okay well I still have the e and acid  which I never took yet because I had to work work wor k soo probably tomorrow  since I don't

Uhh at the moment 130mg Ritalin snorted 30mg swallowed 100mg since I don't have time to make nice p-retty lines

tonight I'm getting 2 more e  which I'm thinking I will take one tonight even though that's a waste but oh well and hop-efully  we can get more glass

yesterday e the day before yesterday e

apparently on thursday an adderall prescription is coming in... uhhh I just need to make it through sunday till 2pm so I have to figure out  how

tomorrow candyflipping so wednesday is done
thursday e
friday e
now this is where the problem lies  I will be out friday
so I need to get 2 more e then  or if the adderall prescription comes through on thursday that will be 900mg which will save me  if all else fails-ritalin 100mg saturday 150mg sunday I think  and which then another problem happens on sunday I will be out  and on monday I might have to take stupid stackers 2 so I can go out and get ritalin unless of course   something happens along the way and I get more money...soo I caught up until sunday...peace


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Ryan...I am amazed that E still even works for you...hasn't the effect from it worn down a lot since you first started taking it? Or do you just take a whole lot at one time now?


----------



## RyanM

since you im I knew you wrote here so before I close this here's my really fast answer before I have to go to work

I never had one of those great first time ever e rave moments
I never looked at e different   it's just another upper to me and I still only take one at a time  yes the "e" effects are starting to leave I know what you are talking about that 'e' feeling only lasts a tiny bit but that's not what I was after and as an upper it still works great I still like it the best of all drugs.  though the crazy depression the day after is what kills me which is why I need to avoid that by e every day an e a day keeps the doctors away...


----------



## blahblahblah

> an e a day keeps the doctors away...



lol for about a week or 2 maybee


----------



## Tiesto

^^then he hits the hard wall of depression and ends up hating himself


----------



## myanmar

RyanM said:
			
		

> * every day an e a day keeps the doctors away... *



  8(


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *it's just another upper to me*


And thats just fucking stupid. You want uppers, just spend your money on meth. You think the comedown from E is bad now, just wait another week from daily usage, or god forbid another 2 weeks. Its an EXTREMELY fast track to a nervous breakdown of some kind, especially mixed with meth.

Ryan, you've been on Bluelight long enough to know better, so I can only conclude you're into a poly-drug addiction so deep you can't see daylight or you're just fucking stupid.

Or worse, both. 8)


----------



## cxsx

i'm gettin hiiiiiigh :D


----------



## wojchie

i just realized i get paranoid when i smoke

i was watching my screen and then thinking whats the hell is that window for?
( i have a sort of window in my moniter , very small) 
The government is watching ! 
and then starting a whole theory how people are after me. 



bah , I LAUGH AT YOU MR. PARANOIA


----------



## Ninjetic

I've been stoned to the point of no return. I had a bad case of the munchies and ate most of the contents of my kitchen. My whole living room turned into a gigantic blue tunnel! I'm still pretty high, keep seein trippy shit.


----------



## myanmar

I feel pain, 
my best friend just was here....
Took a nice E (180 mg pink "pound") and went to a club again...and for on-the-road and to kill time till the pill kicks in, he snorted 200 mg of blow....

F*cking exams


----------



## DexterMeth

Michael Moore made more morphine


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Michael Moore made me maliciously masturbate my meat monday morning.


----------



## KemicalBurn

Whats with the alliteration?

...artificial amateurs arent at all amazing...


----------



## Mary Poppins

^ yay for alphabet aerobics 

*gets nostalgic* aww....KB sent that track to me


----------



## UnSquare

*An' It's Run's House, Capt'n. Not Ron's House. Sheeeesh.*

^
She beat me to it.

_*le sigh*_

Next time...


----------



## yucatanboy

hehe drizzzunlkidpsalkwehaslfkaslfjafjalsk wheeee drunk.  And a little high on my last weed for a long time cuz i am moving to an apt... prolly a non-drug friendly one unless i am realllly lucky


----------



## cognitor

just took 20mg 4-ho-dipt. fun times await!


----------



## gugglebum

RyanM could you do us all a favor and write exactly how E makes you feel?

I'd like to see a medium-sized trip report of your next E ... not so much of what you're doing, but how it makes you feel.

I'm really curious about this ... please do it.


----------



## RyanM

ofdmsoghs blahbahbalh shut up- shut up- okay  the whole acid thinggg was a false cuz apparently the rolls were 'candyflip-ped' whatever nonsense lie  but last night I took 2 rolls   and then we smoked meth all night basically and now it's 9am   and blah blah we have to wait to noon to get more       which is justt all fucking great  nn yeah  just don't talk me I can't dealllll with any of you crazy weird normal p-0eople dieee   we need more meth before we destroy the whole house


----------



## myanmar

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *RyanM could you do us all a favor and write exactly how E makes you feel?
> 
> I'd like to see a medium-sized trip report of your next E ... not so much of what you're doing, but how it makes you feel.
> 
> I'm really curious about this ... please do it.  *


I am curious to that as well,
especially if you name the best drug in the world (imho) as 'just an upper'


----------



## tenderjuice

> *sighs* I realize my parents aren't going to die soon even if they are 58 they still have 10+ years.I didn't think about that till I was told,I can not wait 10+ for their health insurance money,



I wouldnt worry about it RyanM.  Ever considered the fact that you might die before them?


----------



## cxsx

Ryan, i thought meth made people wanna clean they houses?

anywayz, it's time for me to blaze.


----------



## bowdenta

im high. yeah just high - from the same old sac of weed.

i wanna get some coke or smoke some meth. ive been dreaming about it


----------



## HotRails

put some kief and a tiny bit of stem dipped in some yellow honey oil on a 1/2 piece of rolling paper. I then proceded to roll it up into an RPG head like shape, put it in a 4" small wooden tube, then smoked it. I Just call it the grenade. and it sure gets you baked with that oil kick.


----------



## HotRails

So I did another but this time with ground up stem coated with the gooey oil, I do believe I am significantly more baked than previous. I have added ay glass of whiskey and gingerale, and I do believe the 1 mg of ativan I took earlier is adding significant effect to the over all drowsy goop of euphoria I have building.


----------



## KemicalBurn

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *RyanM could you do us all a favor and write exactly how E makes you feel?
> 
> I'd like to see a medium-sized trip report of your next E ... not so much of what you're doing, but how it makes you feel.
> 
> I'm really curious about this ... please do it.  *



I think you and i are on the same track on this...do tell RyanM 
prefferable while "still rolling". that would be ideal.


----------



## RyanM

okay it's 1230am almost  weee got our tweak thanks captain obvious  but uh I realize the drugs I'm doing and talking about here are really manger   e and meth   it's not adderall ritalin dexedrine   some adhd prescription stuff no one cares about that   but  especially meth uh it's  noticeable and it kind of brings attention  andd I think I'm going to be taking a break posting here and stuff  because uhh I guess I'm really paranoid  but it's better to be safe then sorry   like    I'm going to goo  under cover untilll it's safe again    or atleast I feel safe talking about all of this  it's pretty scary if you think about it   woah  you never know who could be watching  you    or I don't know following you   like seeing   how often  you usually do it and have it on you and just waiting.. soo  yeah      have fun and stuff   I'm going in stealth mode.


----------



## JV

^^haha, paranoia at its finest.  cya when you post again ryan.  

i would say be careful and all that good stuff, but its useless.


----------



## ozbreaker

No dude i think you're bringing him around..8(


----------



## wastedwalrus

I did some heroin tonight for the first time and had a miserable experience due to nausea....  I'm coming down off of it right now. Oh well, I'll give it another try soon.


----------



## ozbreaker

bad idea maybe?

You were nauseous. You just had a bad experience. You know how addictive it is. RATIONALISE!!!!


----------



## gugglebum

wastedwalrus said:
			
		

> *I did some heroin tonight for the first time and had a miserable experience due to nausea....  I'm coming down off of it right now. Oh well, I'll give it another try soon. *



There's two ways I could reply to this:

1:
Aristoteles said: "Fool me once, it'll be your fault. Fool me twice, it will be my fault."

So yes, you've had your warning ... don't do it again.

2:
ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST









No seriously, it's horrible reading about people throwing away their lives over a fucking high like that. You have a very, very high chance of ruining the next 50, 60 years of your life.
Good luck...


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

I AM SO K'd the FUCK out


----------



## gugglebum

RyanM said:
			
		

> *okay it's 1230am almost  weee got our tweak thanks captain obvious  but uh I realize the drugs I'm doing and talking about here are really manger   e and meth   it's not adderall ritalin dexedrine   some adhd prescription stuff no one cares about that   but  especially meth uh it's  noticeable and it kind of brings attention  andd I think I'm going to be taking a break posting here and stuff  because uhh I guess I'm really paranoid  but it's better to be safe then sorry   like    I'm going to goo  under cover untilll it's safe again    or atleast I feel safe talking about all of this  it's pretty scary if you think about it   woah  you never know who could be watching  you    or I don't know following you   like seeing   how often  you usually do it and have it on you and just waiting.. soo  yeah      have fun and stuff   I'm going in stealth mode. *



OK, go ahead and undercover my friend

I'll miss your crazy drug induced posts though ... 

Ps. Just one thing though: There's people with TONS of drug pictures posted in their galleries and they haven't ever been busted
Why should they bust you, when all you do is talk about meth?

But yeah, do what you want, go stealth mode and whatever you like.
Have fun!


----------



## paradoxcycle

_Originally posted by gugglebum _
*No seriously, it's horrible reading about people throwing away their lives over a fucking high like that. You have a very, very high chance of ruining the next 50, 60 years of your life.
Good luck..[/COLOR] * 

You have absolutely no clue what you're preaching about. 
There are many, MANY heroin users (including myself) who maintain normal, successful lives. But go ahead man, continue to perpetuate the stereotype.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 14mg of 2c-p about 70 minutes ago. I'm at a strong +2 now and starting to get some visuals. I'm feeling very slight nausea but that is the only side effect so far.

Since it takes 3 hours to fully kick in it should get a lot stronger.


----------



## gugglebum

paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> *Originally posted by gugglebum
> No seriously, it's horrible reading about people throwing away their lives over a fucking high like that. You have a very, very high chance of ruining the next 50, 60 years of your life.
> Good luck..[/COLOR]
> 
> You have absolutely no clue what you're preaching about.
> There are many, MANY heroin users (including myself) who maintain normal, successful lives. But go ahead man, continue to perpetuate the stereotype. *



LOL!
I figured this was gonna happen

It's weird, for such an "open-minded" & "liberal" site you can't express your opinion without having someone come down on your like a freight train.

I don't want to argue, so honestly, just do what you want with your life & leave me out of it, I don't care how much fucking heroin you shoot, the fact that YOU still have a succesful life doesn't mean this drug hasn't made others have an unsuccesful life, but if you're gonna be THAT egocentric about this matter, I don't feel like I want to talk to you anymore (in fact I didn't in the first place, but whatever)

Ps. I dare you to say that 95% of heroin users still mantain a completely normal life.


----------



## therastamonsays

I'm seriously fucking sick of people giving us H users shit noone seems to give oxy users any shit, heroin is just another drug, yea with high adiction rate but just another drug. Seriously just drop it. As others have mentioned I still maintain a normal life I still go to work and go to school, I still live a normal fucking life, as a matter of fact I'm sitting here high as shit waiting for my car to get fixed a normal thing people do. And maybe some of you should reread the title of this post, its called your soo high right now and want to share, not preach to me your fucking bullshit that noone wants to hear.


----------



## cxsx

i am lightly toasted white bread


----------



## gugglebum

therastamonsays said:
			
		

> *I'm seriously fucking sick of people giving us H users shit noone seems to give oxy users any shit, heroin is just another drug, yea with high adiction rate but just another drug. Seriously just drop it. As others have mentioned I still maintain a normal life I still go to work and go to school, I still live a normal fucking life, as a matter of fact I'm sitting here high as shit waiting for my car to get fixed a normal thing people do. And maybe some of you should reread the title of this post, its called your soo high right now and want to share, not preach to me your fucking bullshit that noone wants to hear. *



Wow. You sound really angry. What the hell are you coming off? 

That's not very rastaman-like of you.

And I don't give oxy users shit, just like I don't give H users shit. 
I just think it's not the best decision you can take in your life, that's all.

Oxy is just addictive as H, and possibly even easier to get addicted to as it's usually bought in bigger quantities (at least I think so)


----------



## myanmar

therastamonsays said:
			
		

> *I'm seriously fucking sick of people giving us H users shit noone seems to give oxy users any shit, heroin is just another drug, yea with high adiction rate but just another drug. Seriously just drop it. As others have mentioned I still maintain a normal life I still go to work and go to school, I still live a normal fucking life, as a matter of fact I'm sitting here high as shit waiting for my car to get fixed a normal thing people do. And maybe some of you should reread the title of this post, its called your soo high right now and want to share, not preach to me your fucking bullshit that noone wants to hear. *



I agree with u...
besides this is not the spot for a H-discussion, 
just a nice and chill thread where you can spam / make jealouse other users with your dope!

Wish I had C right now... only thing I got here is some candy (just marshmallows)  and Guarana pills


----------



## paradoxcycle

_Originally posted by gugglebum _
*LOL!
I figured this was gonna happen

It's weird, for such an "open-minded" & "liberal" site you can't express your opinion without having someone come down on your like a freight train.*

This is a harm reduction site and you know it. It's important to educate people about using drugs they will use (regardless of whether we tell them to or not) so by "expressing your opinion" you are just discouraging another person from asking a question that just may save their life

*I don't want to argue,*

Sure you do. I can honestly say I have never seen you post anything positive or constructive- only nasty, hurtful crap. 

*this drug hasn't made others have an unsuccesful life, but if you're gonna be THAT egocentric about this matter, I don't feel like I want to talk to you anymore (in fact I didn't in the first place, but whatever)* 

A drug is an inanimate object. Don't blame a drug for someone's downfall, blame the person, blame their behavior. If a person can't control themselves, it's their fault, not the drug. And FYI, be expected to be called out on your posts in the future if you continue to post misinformation such as this; I don't really care if you "want to talk to me" or not.


----------



## Tiesto

im mad high.seen?


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate another 4mg of 2c-p about 2 hours ago just to prolong the trip. I experienced quite a bit of nausea and almost puked earlier in the trip but that did not last long. This trip has been a lot of fun so far. A few times I have felt like a wave of energy going through my body and it felt almost orgasmic.

It is not wearing off at all yet. I wish it would never wear off


----------



## subdefy

^ careful with those words. I'm sure many former and current addicts have said the same words "I wish it would never wear off." I do believe psychological addiction can happen with psychedelics.


----------



## therastamonsays

sorry for the out burst it was just, i was waiting for my car to get fixed and i was there for over 4 and half hours


----------



## Randomnick

First time I've done meth in years. Fresh from the bakery, too. wheeeeee

HOLYMOTHEROFJESUSIAMGOINGTOBEUPALLWEEK


----------



## Ninjetic

Chinese apron cats, dancing on a molten moonroof owned by the electric derelict monger of unseen golden faith who drowns his sorrows in a bucket of endless angelhair pasta beams which rain down from the sky into the brains of every man woman and child who slave away their lives in the inebriated mines of bodom, who wants nothing more than to drink deeply of the fear, its sickly aroma dripping from his deformed, gnashing teeth which snap at the sight of torn flesh. Scion of icecream deliver us from the evil of lowfat soymilk depositories, that corode and dement our pristine fragil souls which sit on the hearth of god, ever burning like embers in a pipe of neverending ganja which clouds the mind of even the thickest of london's foggiest moors. Working class dregs of the modern world, lend me your ears so that I might tell you that the secret to success is not excess, its incest. Revert your ways and avert your eyes so that I may glance upon the scalded throne of skalathrax, and learn the ways of the sins of the flesh which are by far, better than the rest which is why we all love to touch the forbidden grasp of women's breasts. Hate not the moon, for it is your brother from outerspace and the toaster is the one who mocks you at every turn which is why you should destroy it when it least expects it (when its sleeping) ask not for why I am weeping, ask why I have stopped sweeping hell's kitchen of all its disgusting filth encrusted demagogues who laugh uncontrollably at the thought of a failing economy that will one day destroy us all from the inside out like a microwave beam aimed from a homemade deathray at the body of a squriell that slowly dies an agonizing death from an iradiated liver. Kill you tv, for god lives within it. I am not the king of your dead civilization, I"m just a man in a box that crawls from the wreckage occasionally to kill your ancestors and mail them to you piece by piece so you will remember what the score was when we last battled. I am your embittered enemy, your rival, your equal. I stab at the from a thousand dimensions, like diamonds clawing out your eyes with a new effiencency, I am your unaltered emmisary.

Stoned, fucked up on coke, barred out, took some acid and just cracked open a case of nitrous. I'm gonna die


----------



## RyanM

okay  I'm going to try a different approach  okay It's 1am again and stuff   and I am not doing great because I think I just completly ruined one side of my nose  like I can't breathe in or out of it at all   and i'm all nervous about it because this kind of stuff does not happen    and I thought if I would just snort more m... it would get better   but no  now like I can't breathe on one side   and    my throat is tore to shreds   and my nose won't stop running    and when I blow my nose   trying to make it work again   so I can breathe out the other side   I see blood every now and then    and when  I cough really hard     uh all that yellow dark stuff  comes out which also has little tiny   drops of blood every now and then   ah! my nose won't stop running like    it just drips drips drips and I can't even stop it from dripping sooo basically my nose is dripping and it won't stop it just drips    sooo I'm just lettting it drip to my mouth and then  I just swallllow it   because uhh    there could bee m..h  in it    yeah right    but ah! I want to breathe out of both sides  this is horrible  neverrr again will I get the bright idea to snort m... all dayish this is not suppose to happen    I don't want nose damage especially a constant dripping that you cant just sniffle back up because I don't know  someone said it had something to do with ..th burning your nose hairs or some nonsense to do with the constant running dripping nose  butt   argh why can't I breathe out of one side AT ALL I can't breathe in   or when I try to breathe out no air comes out but yet it still drips   and blood appears every now and then   it doesn't make sense


----------



## JV

^^well, thats what ends up happening.


----------



## RyanM

if only I could get it right and feel good this day of the night


----------



## DexterMeth

if only sticking needles into my viens didnt rip them up.


----------



## KemicalBurn

^be gentle! jesus tap dancing christ!

sorry. i just an image of you violently jamming a spike into your arm while laughing in a crazy, maniacal way 

:D


----------



## DexterMeth

Oops, i missed.  Oops i missed again.  Muhauhahahaha.(Dr. Evil's laugh). I'm going to attach a giant fricken laser beam to my syringe, so i never miss again.  So long Mr. Powers. Muhahahahah.


----------



## KemicalBurn

LMAO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




for the record: i deem that sig worthy and next i change it, that'll be it


----------



## DexterMeth

groovy baby. yeah!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I dissolved 3mg of 2c-p in water and squirted it up my ass to keep the trip going. I am still at the peak. It has not lessened in intensity yet. I am not going to redose again though, even though I will probably want to. I am about to make some poppy tea. This will feel real good.Psychedelics and opiates go good together, I think.

I was able to go two whole weeks without tripping until yesterday. I do not know if I will start using 3 times a week again. I hope I don't do that but it is hard to stop myself. I love tripping. But the trips are much better when they are at least two weeks apart. The trip I am having now has been wonderful. Experinecing everything from pure despair to pure bliss and cosmic love and a couple of moments of pure terror.


----------



## DexterMeth

Pychedelics and opiates is the best!  I cant wait to try 2C-P...though i think i will go for the much rarer 2C-B first.


----------



## zephyr

just drunbk right now!


----------



## hazejunk

waagghhh i'm sober......


----------



## center

^you're sober and your last post made no sense...jeez


----------



## hazejunk

^^hey man i'm fucking Dutch....:D


----------



## center

well i guess that IS an excuse.


----------



## Motox786

Well, 45mg of Adderall starting to kick in, planning on taking another 30 or so in a while. That should get me through the day... I was back looking through some of the older post and came across some of RyanM's posts and how he is a hardcore Adderall user. All i can say is, DAMN. I think this will be my last time using cause I never want to end up like that.


----------



## chasem

just came in to check on the trainwreck that is RyanM's life. I am coming up on 40mg of OC, waiting to get my hydro script back in, I am going to switch back to hydros. I have only been abusing OC for around a month. I want to get off of it ASAP. The thing is, its cheaper. I always get rid of my hydro script ASAP, because in my ealier stages of addiction, I could do that. And I would still want to get high. Now, If I am out of hydros, I am gonna go get some opiates, and oxys are cheapest. I am gonna take this next hydro script, and try to make it alst the whole time.


----------



## center

RyanM is still my friend. We used to stay up all night taking adderall...i still do %_%


----------



## Ninjetic

Goddamn! I may have survived that experience, but I don't plan on chasing any imaginary people again until I've got a flashlight. I was on a rollercoaster in my head for about 8hours. Comin down and smokin weed at the moment. Wake n bake bitches!


----------



## center

I never understood the novelty of wakenbake, is it like...you wake up and the second you get out of bed you hit the bowl to achieve an "unsurpassable" high, or what? What is the pharmacology behind people saying they get higher when they smoke as they wake up as opposed to later on? I dont get it, and ive been "waking and baking" "waking and waiting and baking" and just plain old "baking" for a while now. ZZZ


----------



## Tiesto

ive never believed that wake n bake got you any "higher".  just the fact that you wake up, and light it up.  maybe this better "high" is due to the fact that sum ppl are mad tired wen they wake up?


----------



## center

I dunno, people just always make a point to say theyve waked n baked instead of that they've just smoked. Big deal.


----------



## mexican seafood

Beer makes drunk. It's ok, but I wish I'd had some weed...shit the sky looked so damn pretty tonight. I was looking at the stars and thinking just how fucking small we all are, and I realised for the first time that they really are massive balls of burning gas...you know what I mean.
Anyway, i gotta go, my girlfriend is calling.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I got home from work, got a wee bit drunk, a lot of stoned and I await the arrival of my boy who has purchased shrooms for the weekend.  I love those kind of surprises. I live for the weekend when I can get really high and not care about getting it together for the morning commute.


----------



## RyanM

yeah  300mg dxm how greatttt is it s to have no tolerence to a drug    uhhh yeah why in the world    it's 9pm and stuff   andddd we just have to have a tornado warning wat ch nonsense whatever   don't   care    so what is up    lol you crazy people       yeah that's alll I have to say     yep     oh yeah and tomorrow no ritalin   just 100mg adderall   andddd   we'lll take it from that starting p-oint p-in dot  red mark xed out drained of color  deadish look sp-ot  where fools go I don't think so yeahhh       I  thought I typed a lot more but nooo   typing is hard stupid heavy keys  grrrrr  you need a brick to push  down on them


----------



## Synapse999

1 fucking pint of jack daniel's.
To promote the violence i yearn for!
1mg xanax so far.....

32 dex, (160mg).
Which needs to be fucking doubled within next hour. 
Becaues amphetamines are the tool of the devil, and i will consume until they are gone.


A typical night for me, but i feel. tonight. is a special night!


----------



## therastamonsays

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> *Pychedelics and opiates is the best!  I cant wait to try 2C-P...though i think i will go for the much rarer 2C-B first. *



id have to say opiates and psychadelics are the best when the opiate is used while comming down. once i shot dope while peaking on 4 hits of very potent liquid. and lets just say it was a messy and scary expierience lol


----------



## DexterMeth

^Just because you had a hard time spiking yourself on acid, doesnt mean the actual feeling of the opiate wouldnt be nice while peaking.
It's a good saftey precaution though.  I can only imagine how bad my aim would be. 8(


----------



## therastamonsays

yea i kept seeing the needle move around and bend out of the way of my vien not to mention seeing my own blood enter the needle. 

plus i forgot to mention i have an entry for the actual point of this thread...
i finaly got a hold of some decent dope. its been a while basicly all the stuff ive been copping latley has just been garbage, gives me an ok buzz and slight warmth but thats it not even a fucking rush at all when iv'd. this stuff however is the shit been nodding out like a bitch the past couple hours have been a complete daze, ohh i love the sweetness of lady H


----------



## center

im so fucking floored.


----------



## RyanM

ah I'm going to black out or something a nd I just woke up-0 ahh my head   my vision    argh things dont' sound right    I'm sweatinggg   I need to lay down   argh what is this    a side effect of dxm the morning after? AHhh *lays down*


----------



## DexterMeth

^Yeah it is sometimes...i did a 900mg dose of DXM not too long ago and i just felt groggy the next day...did you by anychance drinking the cough syrup?  I use the Robotussin DXM only cough gels...much easier to stomach..not taste or nasty texture.  But i still usually end up puking up the shit...but i wait an hour and a half to let the DXM fully absorb first.

Remember to stay hydrated..another thing..all the stimulants you have been doing could be aiding in making you feel like shit.

And to follow the thread...I'm just a tiny bit under a nod...but feeling great. i can actually focus on stuff and be drooling on myself in euphoria...heroin.


----------



## bingey

I found myself a nice bundle of fresh poppies , made myself some smoothies with fresh grapefruit juice  , smoked some shit , and now I feel really good


----------



## hazejunk

i'm on speed and benzo's and lots of booze. yeah i feel fucking good!!going clubbing tonight so i'm gone thake some eeeeeeeeee as well hell yeah i'm gone have some good night.....


----------



## bingey

Welke stad woon je ookalweer hazejunk?

Ik ben een hagenees   %) %8( %)


----------



## hazejunk

terneuzen in zeeland.......best wel bekend drugs stadje in zeeuwsvlaanderen.......ben dus een echt boer %) hahaha NOT  
ik heb nog een maat in dehaag wonen als ik er weer eens langs ga laat ik het je wel weten kunnen we mischien is een vette joint roken ofzo  
en kan ik methadon voor je menemen als je dat wel.....??


----------



## bingey

geen slecht idee en methadon zou k zekers op prijs stellen , den haag is  ook een groot dorp trouwens , gelukkig dat t papaversezoen is aangebroken en t weer beetje mooi weer is


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

I AM FUcked up Right NOw!

I'm intoxicated and everything I read is in a cryptic alien language!!!


----------



## center

can we keep the discussion to english based on the fact the majority of people speak english on this website. thanks.


----------



## bingey

*Lol*



> I'm intoxicated and everything I read is in a cryptic alien language!!!



that made me laugh out loud  

Center no need to repeat a point already made , besides this is not the most serious / hamr-reduction/informative thread , more a ''fun" or "gezellig" as we say in dutch thread


----------



## center

how many mg of gezellig to trip?


----------



## aysen

Afterglowin from a nice wild nice with LSD


----------



## cxsx

i am so high from smokin the maddi wanna


----------



## i_amnotted

just complete dizziness and a headache from this here DXM cough medicine....not too much naseau but im still not comfortable


----------



## i_amnotted

i know i just posted but god iTunes is the greatest trip buddy ever. Music and visualizations perfect for DXM and with Sigur Ros playing i could not go wrong.


----------



## i_amnotted

Im only putting this here so I dont look like a total dipshit but nearly everybody on bluelight is so intelligent, cool and such awesome drug geeks that I felt I needed to acknowledge it


----------



## KemicalBurn

^relax buddy  youve put it in the right place  I wish a lot of users would follow your example.

stay cool.


----------



## hazejunk

i'm fucked up from a night out on speed and eeeeeee.......the benzo's i had didn't bring my any sleep but i feel relaxed......and i smoked a lot of weed.very vaage


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm high on poppies.


----------



## center

i_amnotted said:
			
		

> *Im only putting this here so I dont look like a total dipshit but nearly everybody on bluelight is so intelligent, cool and such awesome drug geeks that I felt I needed to acknowledge it *



Dude, its awesome you give people hints and tips to get off more on their drugs...really, keep it up.

BTW...not everyone on bluelight is a drug nerd...sadly. Oh well, soon they shalt be converted.


----------



## RyanM

yesterday after that little head rush thing, I took 80mg adderall  and  went to work at 7am
this morning I took 50mg adderall went to work at 7am 11am break another 30mg  on the way home at 2pm another 40mg which is 120mg adderall and I'm off to work in another hour again for 430pm tilll 730pm yep- 9 hours today I'm thinking after work on the way home 730pm another 40mg which willl then be 160mg woah I just realize how much adderall I was doing months ago    dude I'm having a hard time getting to even 160mg

months ago    I was doing 300mg+ in a day   I was chewing up- 180mg p-arachutes  one in the morning and one at night  woah that's really bad  back then I was doing 360mg  and I wanted more  that is crazy   now I see what everyone was talking about   but I didn't  back then 300mg was  not unusual and not that hard to get up to and often wanting to go over   even 400mg+ darn kid!

I think you know   I might do 200mg today you know just for old times    take my chances and hope I get more tonight   but  what I really want   what really makes me excited and happy now a days is m   e  . . or   that other letter *stilll p-aranoid*    I'm going after that first tonight.

yeah now I feel slow I think writing this just made me crash but that isn't p-ossible  oh this post  isn't good I just crashed myself and there for I'm taking another 40mg now so 160mg for 430pm another 40mg after work 200mg at 8p-m.    great. just great.   why did I have to think of this? I really had a good thinking p-rocess a different way of looking at this it was enough before I was fine with 120mg but some how  it's all different now suddenly the old thinking process came back...my mind is split in two..I guess none of this really matters  no I know what matters..160mg adderall at 8pm 200mg...grr I ruined it for myself but not on purpose this time...understand? no?well,i'm not suggesting you get to line me up for questioning.


----------



## center

Ryan its good to see you're back and in full damn force. ^^


----------



## cxsx

once again the powers of the herb have gotton me hiiiiiigh


----------



## center

Im about to join you with a benzo and a bowl.


----------



## RyanM

210mg adderall  just to spite myself and not follow my own rules or plan

p-s.

Center your adderall icon is GREAT the best! I am seriously very jealous    dude  woah that is so awesome    you have a bunch of 30's xr   I just have one 30mg tablet  no fair buuut! my profile makes up for it  hmm maybe we are tied   cuz  my profile is *ahem* better  but your picture is best.


----------



## RyanM

CancerKillingYou: I always post on bluelight  in drug culuture   in "you'rrrre so hiiiigh right now and want to share"  that's the only place I post   I have been doing that for months and months
CancerKillingYou: like 4 or something
CancerKillingYou: maybe more
pRop el sYphon: o i never go to drug culture taht would be y
CancerKillingYou: I really only go   to that thread
CancerKillingYou: hmmm I wonder when that started
CancerKillingYou: let me look hang on
pRop el sYphon: k
CancerKillingYou: WOAH I just realized that thread is my own entire  life since uhh 03-09-2004   I first posted thre when I beat my record of 260mg   with my very EVER ever EVER first 300mg day
CancerKillingYou: WOAH!
CancerKillingYou: jesus h muthafuckin boom boom christ how did I miss this thread?

Okay well last night I beat my record of 260mg adderall parachuted with 300mg adderall parachuted and I am still going yep I'm speeding so much yet it's crazy it's like I want to move and move and actually talk to people in real life and stuff it's like I just took adderall for the first time except for it's 300mg *falls on the floor laughing*

CancerKillingYou: the memories
CancerKillingYou: I can completely look back  on my life  and remember all the memories
CancerKillingYou: the good times
CancerKillingYou: crazyness
CancerKillingYou: if I wouldn't of wrote any of this down I wouldn't of even remembered
CancerKillingYou: and    now like when I look back on posts   it all comes flashing back
CancerKillingYou: and it's like YEAHHH I remember that
CancerKillingYou: and it's kind of like    I'm there again

crazy my first 400mg day was in here  my first *eth my first e  my pain killer stage that lasted for like lol 2 weeks  my ritalin records of 1,000mg in like 24ish hours    my 20 some pills of concerta day all of it my 5 day binge when we went through 50 dex 30 adderall 30 ritalin   and 20 adderall again  wow that week  was the best time I ever had in my whole life. even  my 2 day  gram a day of coke is here.   basically my own life is in here  the day I first posted here  is when my life started  cuz it's all here wrote down even before all this   when I came here years ago that's as far back my story goes anything before that is erased forgotten there's no proof that it even exists

sorry    but I never realized that until now   so I have to write it down or else I will forget it's strange  how something can just jump out at  you and make you stop.and.think.
I just wishh the good times would last a little longer.


----------



## center

Ryan, I totally am aware my icon makes you hard. IM ME


----------



## gugglebum

Looks like Ryan has found a friend to do his kiddiemeth with ... well, until he gets too paranoid and ends up thinking he's from the DEA

And yes Ryan, everything about your life can be read in this thread right here ... in fact I think it should be renamed to "Ryan's Downfall" or something...


----------



## center

ryan isn't having a downfall...look at him, hes up, up.


----------



## RyanM

and still up   it's a little pass 11am   swallowed 40mg to start off continue this day


----------



## center

llol excellent...im taking a day off and eating clonazepam/smoking weed instead.


----------



## Jug

*I Like You guys*

Im on weed & alcohole atm.........
I done my fare share of amphets n pills..
But yeah.................. Theres nothin wrong wiv expanding the mind.......................
Drugs in moderation is the key!!!!
The Government dont agreee...... But they tax are arses worse then the craxk dealers.

Dont  ya reckon????


----------



## ebola?

I agree...but I have no idea what forum this belongs in. 

ebola


----------



## meesa

does being drunk count?


----------



## Jewfolife16

*Re: I Like You guys*



			
				Jug said:
			
		

> *Im on weed & alcohole atm.........
> *



ATM is also a common phrase referring to a certain genre of porno.  It's the abbreviation for "Ass to Mouth."


----------



## wesmdow

*Re: Re: I Like You guys*



			
				Jewfolife16 said:
			
		

> *ATM is also a common phrase referring to a certain genre of porno.  It's the abbreviation for "Ass to Mouth." *



i always thought it meant "automatic teller machine"

..it pisses me off when people call its an ATM machine. THATS FUCKING REDUNDANT PEOPLE! STOP DOING IT!
..interesting...


----------



## meesa

Hmm, i've said ATM machine before... guess i should stop now.


----------



## ebola?

"PIN number"
bleeech.


----------



## notneo

Why would it piss you off when people say ATM machine, chill the fuck out you nazi.


----------



## chograss12

ask jug what he meant by atm...

honestly, i dont know what 'atm' is.


----------



## meesa

in Jug's post i am guessing "ATM" means "at the moment."....?


----------



## Ketamike

when the room is spinning and I can't move.. is that an alcoHOLE?


----------



## fake star

"ATM machine" and "PIN number" both piss me off too, heh.  so do other similar things that i can't think of right now because i don't remember that they piss me off until someone says it.


----------



## yucatanboy

Damn straight being drunk counts!!!  Me, myself, and I are all nicely stoned.  Throwing a frisbee for your dog while high is a wonderful thing.  Dogs are great.


----------



## wesmdow

notneo said:
			
		

> *Why would it piss you off when people say ATM machine, chill the fuck out you nazi. *



YOU WANNA MAKE ME???

i DARE you to call it an ATM machine around me, and dont EVEN use your PIN number on it.

fuckin jew.


----------



## DexterMeth

lmao.  best thread ever.


----------



## Kerrigan

I like you too. Wanna touch my nipples? If you can guess the colours I'll think about it.

Have I had too many pints, or is there really no point to this thread?


----------



## mariacallas

dusty rose?


----------



## Jug

I reffer ATM as At The Moment on the internet.
But I would never go ass 2 mouth no matter how much alcohole & weed Ive had!!!! heheh 
But I dont know what Imao stands for?


----------



## Jug

*Re: Re: Re: I Like You guys*



			
				wesmdow said:
			
		

> *i always thought it meant "automatic teller machine"
> 
> ..it pisses me off when people call its an ATM machine. THATS FUCKING REDUNDANT PEOPLE! STOP DOING IT!
> ..interesting... *



I call Auto Teller Machines ATM's.... How can that piss you off? 
Redundant???? Is it to 1990's or something?


----------



## Jug

fake star said:
			
		

> *"ATM machine" and "PIN number" both piss me off too, heh.  so do other similar things that i can't think of right now because i don't remember that they piss me off until someone says it. *



Pin Number......... What do you call it?


----------



## Jug

Actually I kinda know where your coming from, some random words piss me off to.
Once I heard a guy say "Oakies" as in OK
Thats a quote you can complain about!!!!!

I think some of you people could benefit from a little anger management.
Seriously drugs arn't the only thing that stress your brain. why waste so much energy on negative thoughts?


----------



## mariacallas

LMAO= laughing my ass off.

And there is no anger management needed her ...its just cathartic to be able to say you hate something and leave it at that.
LIKE FOR EXAMPLE
DAMN I used to hate it when friends would type *IDK* and *NM* during chats...id be like, wtf ?????  UNTIL someone kindly informed me it meant I dont Know and Nevermind.

Um, yeah ok. is it that much trouble to type it out anyway those two abbrevations bother the FUCK OUT OF ME  

um, NM.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I plugged some poppy extract and ate 450mg of DXM and 4 neurontin pills. I'm feeling good and fucked up now. I'll probably plug some more poppy extract later.


----------



## GentlemanLoser

I love you, man. I LOVE YOU!!! MAN!!! :: starts bawling ::


----------



## Motox786

40mg of Adderall... I think I'm getting addicted to this stuff... Tonight i'll have to read through all of Ryan's posts and then probably end up throwing the shit away because i'll be so scared of ending up like that.


I, unlike Ryan actually have ADHD, so it's not so bad, but i'm only prescribed 30mg/day and i usually end up taking about 60.


----------



## gugglebum

...


----------



## center

I love everyone on bluelight, especially Rosclot and Tongue.


----------



## center

^^ I have "ADD" too. Its just as bad with the fake disorder or not. You're still taking amphetamines, but even I think 400mg parachutes of adderall=insane.


----------



## meesa

^^ i don't..


----------



## center

</sarcasm> -_-;


----------



## Roger&Me

WTF IS "BLUELIGHT"???!!8(


----------



## Akoto

its this crazy website where people talk about drugs and stuf.


----------



## cDawg

Okaies guys, ive been sitting here lmao but nm about that I  GTG to the ATM Machine and type my PIN Number in and get sum money to get more crunk but IDK how much I have so I'll TTYL!


----------



## meesa

ugh...BRB!


----------



## RyanM

yesterday I dosed 50mg to dose off to sleep and I did at 11pm till almost 11am   got a good night sleep

today i'm at 100mg and I'm off to work for 4pm
tomorrow I have 120mg to do
so far so good I'm doing good

yeahh to sum up it up as if in the d are p-rogram    uh you only know one thing,sp-eed, you only need that,to survive,no thinking p-rocess at all, you only have one p-roblem and that's finding more  I can't explain good any more but I'm sure I did  before in other posts


----------



## center

I cant even begin to think of how much ive eaten today...like, 200mg xr equivalency I think.


----------



## center

cDawg--ILL TTYL!!!!, too.


----------



## Ketamike

where's da PLUR?


----------



## center

I have PLUR4U!


----------



## Synapse999

half pint bacardi, 3mg xanax, and just about the rest of my dexies....35 or so... standard setup.
kinda staring at a wall heh...
My last mini-binge until refill next week.

Gonna be a long week, everyone should be wasted!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I plugged some more poppy extract. A bigger dose than usual. It was just a few minutes ago and I am already feeling it strongly. It feels so good. Like I am being enveloped in warmth and happiness. I think this is going to be one of my best poppy experiences. 

I also ate 3 neurontin pills to boost the poppy effects.


----------



## obsolete

Im a little drunk and halve been for a few hours - may as well let u all know :D


----------



## OneBigTrip

when does the bus come around dear, ive noticed the monkeys have consumed most of the white men. We should rebell sometime soon, militia.


----------



## AphexAcid93

4 soma(musclee relxer(( 

weeeeeee i suusally dont liek thesee^ thigsbut oh well


----------



## meesa

^^Did your arms suddenly stop working so you had to type with your nose?!


----------



## Jug

cDawg said:
			
		

> *Okaies guys, ive been sitting here lmao but nm about that I  GTG to the ATM Machine and type my PIN Number in and get sum money to get more crunk but IDK how much I have so I'll TTYL! *



HAHAHAHAHA.... HEHE. iM BACK. On the goon, (goon is cheap wine in a box if ya dun know) 10$ AU  for 5 Litres... BOH
and yeah all internet abreviations are for homosexuals THAT SPEND TO MUCH TIEM ON the poota. brb, atm is ok... I used to think  was gay but now i accept it. LOL is gay, ROFL is very gay................ Thats all I really know.

aLSO A LITTLE SIDE NOTE jUG.... sTANDS FOR jUGGERNAUT.
tHINK ABOUT IT WHEN YOUR WASTED A jUGGERNAUGHT MUST BE SOME KIND OF HARDCORE..... SOMETHIN or other. Bu yeah tis a little silly.
So now I just use my real name. But you cant change it on this board & I like to be known as a member who has been around 4 awhile.

P.S Drum and Bass is what you should be listening to, or a little hard trance / house is ok. Or even old skool hip hop.

But if you listen to slim shady your a definate fucking ROFL, try hard wigga loooser.
But thats ok I still like ya, its just you are confused & need guideance.


----------



## Jug

And about the Blue Light Question.... Thats a damn good question. Ive thought about that amny a times....
I meen Green Light = Go Red light = stop...... hmmm maybe if you combine red green & yellow you get blue.
So if ya dunno wheather to stop go or think about it you should consult the BLUE LIGHT!!!
Respect.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

KTHX g2g bye


----------



## RyanM

120mg adderall,that onE letter thing...,weed


----------



## Ninjetic

Drunk, gonna take a few various benzos, along with some muscle relaxers and gonna smoke a few bowls of dro. I'm trying to get super wasted before the storm knocks out the power (so far 4 counties near me are without power) Storm knocked out a few powerplants, but its not gonna b my problem in 30 minutes. Too drunk to care


----------



## yucatanboy

Fucking massive headache and frustration all slowly melting away... weed is an amazing thing sometimes... its been a bad day, but its getting better.


----------



## meesa

um.......is another thread merged into this one..b/c i seriously don't remember taking any drugs today.... I am refering to the "i like you guys" thread....?


----------



## Ninjetic

I remember drinking, but dont remember smoking so much weed or those pills knockin me off my ass. Everybody here knows that drugs are great m'kay? And........................Beer....unlearn.....moo


----------



## aysen

50mg of oxycodeine and lots of beasters


----------



## Staticage

i be stoned, boi ....a little bit of dank and a whole lot of mids


----------



## Synto

Thhe screen is blurre  and its trouble typing. I'm so fucjed up. I tthink it was 150mgg Valium, 9mg Xanbx, 6mg Klonopins,, 180mg oxytcontin, 8mg dilaudiod., and maybbe 1.5gbomb coke through trh day. Shhit I might droop some doses nsmoke some hashh soon. Bonnaroo kiicked ass!


----------



## DexterMeth

blasting the whole In Utero album by Nirvana...high as shit on morphine....bliss-o-rama.


----------



## zephyr

just drunk again! Quitting drugs fucking sucks!  yeah yeah, alcohol is a drug suuure but you know what i mean!


----------



## axehand

*just a few things*

kinda like being in a .....   floaty space



...


   ....


damn.


----------



## tokeitUP420

huh?


----------



## Jewfolife16

... i dont like you.


----------



## gugglebum

Ketamine?

Klose.


----------



## center

He's probably buzzed off of duster or something.


----------



## slyvan wanderer

nitrous? weed?


----------



## Thisisnew

Sounds kinda like me on a high dose of acid.


----------



## mexican seafood

Ha. I like the way this has turned into a "Guess what drug I'm on..." thread. Actually, that's an idea  Kinda like charades but  more fun.

I'll say shrooms, not because I think it's most likely but because no-one's said it yet.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Wow, what a productive thread...


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Definately nitrous while on some psychedelic


----------



## wastedwalrus

Hmm, caffeine perhaps?


----------



## zephyr

5..4...3...2...1.


----------



## wesmdow

......


.....definitely floaty...

woah man.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

tokeitUP420 said:
			
		

> *huh? *


----------



## swybs

wait, some of you high phreaks don't understand the redundancy of ATM machines (translated: automatic teller machine MACHINE) and PIN numbers (Personal identification number NUMBER).

Guggle, you never seem to be high, so why do you argue with people in this thread, which is supposed to be light, good natured, and full of highness.

Anyway, dug 30+ fence posts--nearly done installing my fence, saving 4K on labor....so, very high to celebrate and be able to move a bit, considering my body feels as though it wants to shut down after all of this physical labor.

hgih, yaw hgih!

swybs


----------



## Motox786

Watchin South Park and smokin some dank... Thinkin about drinking some Windsor Cokes and going to a party




HERE'S TO THIRSTY THURSDAYS!!!!!!!   :D %)


----------



## meesa

i have some lemonade that would be GREAT with some absolute vodka... Hmm, is the walk downstairs worth it?


----------



## meesa

so it was worth it..and now my lemonade is super strong.  Ill check back when i can't type.  O wait, thats always..nevermind.


----------



## Jug

Hmm, Did someone Highjack my thread????
HEHEHHE HIGH-Jack thats a funny word, I bet a few ppl reading this have had a Jack-High Highjack if ya know what I meen, & aint to wasted to comprehend..
Ahhwell this thread will do. I just wanted my name as the creatOre
CreatOre like SkeletOre.... Ya Dig???


----------



## ihateecstacy

well iim drunk and sroned right now....

the pistons won., fuck yeah bitches repeat.....

yaah so uhh yall have a good time wand what not..

peavce.


----------



## Jug

Also back to the point @ hand.
What the fuck else would you call an ATM machine or Pin Number!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Synto

19mg Dilaudid IV, 140mg Oxycontin, 6mg Xanax, and 1.2mg of DOB. I wish I had more oxy but I won't complain.


----------



## meesa

poo...im all out of my lemonade and vodka...and i am sure i cant walk down stair now..i might fall...


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I love it.  Adding a few drops of water into thee ol' meth pipe and swishing it around to get all that loverly frosting in the stem to dissolve.  Then boiling it off over a candle and being left with a bowl more massive than most the pipe had seen loaded directly.

I'm wired like a microwave.  Wazzo coo-coo-cah-CHOO!


----------



## meesa

i just have to say that i love vodka...and i love being drunk.........  aleast right now i do.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Vodka and homegrown cheebah....cruisssing.


----------



## gugglebum

swybs said:
			
		

> *Guggle, you never seem to be high, so why do you argue with people in this thread, which is supposed to be light, good natured, and full of highness.
> swybs *



I never seem to be high? Yes, that's precisely how I want it to be.

Argue?
Where exactly is the problem in me saying "I'd think twice before doing heroin if I was you"?

I'd be arguing if I said "fuck you gutter junkie I hope you fucking overdose and your skinny dead body gets eaten by rats you AIDS junkie scum! you'll be sucking my dick for a hit soon enough anyway"

^^^^
See? That would be me trying to start an argument.

Saying "You should think about it long and hard before you inject heroin, you might regret it" doesn't look like arguing to me.

Either way: I don't care, BlueLight's just a place where I can waste some time.


----------



## DexterMeth

^Then again, you have said something alone the lines of "fuck you gutter junkie I hope you fucking overdose and your skinny dead body gets eaten by rats you AIDS junkie scum! you'll be sucking my dick for a hit soon enough anyway" to me... not that i give the slightly fuck at all... just for the record.. 
 but honestly, who gives s shit...i sure dont.


----------



## gugglebum

^^^^^^
LOL yeah that's back when we were fighting all the time, BUT I was certainly not as harsh as that.

I think it was more like "do you always need to sedate yourself 24/7" or something like that. I think that was in the "has marijuana harmed you the most?" thread ... man, that thread was fucking hilarious.

The funniest part is that in that thread, 90% of the people replied "yes, you're right" and 10% replied "fuck you! you don't know what you're talking about you should be killed for dissing my ganja!"...

... but that 10% made a lot more, umm, "noise" than the others 
I should have made a poll out of that


----------



## swybs

guggle, I get it and I don't. I mean, shoot....I have used drugs for 22+ years, and I am only 32....I only recently (6 or so months) quit my ball-and-chain addiction to opiates, though I never did anything to warrant certain stereotypical descriptions that I have read from your posts.

Fact is, I still visit BL on a regular basis (one habit to quit at a time), yet I try and refrain from antidrug rhetoric. I suppose that is what confuses me, since I read from another post of yours that you have quit all drugs except acid. I too have quit all opiates except all other drugs....but, moderation is key and I always, always have an open mind to other current users (though I have, I admit , tried to convince people like RyanM to calm down with their self destructive behavior).

Anyway, i digress. Smoked some NYC purple smoke...love weed that comes in a self-contained plastic cube. Cube weed, is what we call it here. Better delivery time than dominoes pizza (30 minutes or less). tastier too.

swybs


----------



## RyanM

after   my last post  I somehow went to buy m***  but thenn I stayed there   and  smoked..  welll 3 days  passed by fast...probably smoke more tonight   but if that doesn't happen thenn I'm pretty sure   I'm just going to buy 60 30mg adderall tablets  and hopefully be good till I get paid again    so if I stick to 100mg a day  I can make it 10 days and have 800 left for the last remaining 4 which can be 200mg that sounds like nothing would go wrong hmm I think I might just get adderall with my $ and then just hang out and then smoke any way


----------



## Ghettotastic_bong

I'm 1:30 into a voyage of riding the dragonfly 

Expect a trip report to be posted, so far pupil dialation has been noted, in addition to an intense stimulating effect. It's psychedelic charcter is slowly comming out, and things are starting to mutate


----------



## HotRails

Whiskey blunt and soon a blimp.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Plugged 7mg of 2c-p and 15mgof 2c-e


----------



## axehand

fuck, id forgotten all about this thread

twas some very nice weed. hadnt smoked in a few weeks, needed a break from studying.


----------



## KemicalBurn

^dont bump this sort of stuff. 

I'm gonna fuse it now...


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH.


2 months with no opiates.  


Today has ended all that with a simple 2mg line of dilaudid. 

Hello lady opiates.


----------



## yucatanboy

Drank beer with people i am considering living with until i was buzzed.  Came back here and smoked a bowl and drank a beer.  Ahh man i feel good.  Life is getting better, I am getting into the swing of work, and I can let all the anxiety float away on a sea of mild intoxication.... mmmmm


----------



## meesa

ok so... like 5 weird shots... 2 vodka shots, 2 washingtom apple shots...and meesaaa is fuckkkkkkkkkkkkked up...she needs to go cuz she is seeing double.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ground up 4 large poppy pods mixed in water and drunk it with 3 neurontin pills. I am feeling good now. I also redosed on the psychedelics about 2 hours ago. 3mg of 2c-p and 6mg of 2c-e rectally

I also ate a provigil pill for energy.


----------



## Blue Footed Booby

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> *I ground up 4 large poppy pods mixed in water and drunk it with 3 neurontin pills. I am feeling good now. I also redosed on the psychedelics about 2 hours ago. 3mg of 2c-p and 6mg of 2c-e rectally
> 
> I also ate a provigil pill for energy. *




hells yeah to the poppy pods! i just had 3 mahself, plus some adderall and lotsa weed. interesting combo, nice headspace. 

hope you enjoyed your 2c's...i'm taking a good long break from 2c's myself.


----------



## gugglebum

swybs said:
			
		

> *Fact is, I still visit BL on a regular basis (one habit to quit at a time), yet I try and refrain from antidrug rhetoric. I suppose that is what confuses me, since I read from another post of yours that you have quit all drugs except acid. I too have quit all opiates except all other drugs....but, moderation is key and I always, always have an open mind to other current users (though I have, I admit , tried to convince people like RyanM to calm down with their self destructive behavior).
> *



Yes, of course moderation is key. With most drugs - with some, moderation is gonna fly out the window within months.

Ever seen a moderate heroin user? Of course I have ... but then again, have you ever seen a bear that could play basketball? Of course I have (on TV) ... but the fact that ONE out of a MILLION (or a thousand, it's still a very small percentage) can do it doesn't mean it's alright ... what really annoys me I guess is that we're on a site WITH DOZENS OF PEOPLE who regret ever having gotten into opiates (check the Dark Side, you'll count 10 on the first page alone) but then, still, this certain guy comes along and tells me "IF HEROIN HASN'T RUINED MY LIFE, THAT MEANS IT CAN'T RUIN ANYONE'S LIFE" ... beeeeeeeeeeeep ... wrong.
Very wrong.

There's at least 20 people who wish they had never tried opiates for every single one that's happy to have tried them, and yes, it does certainly annoy the shit out of me when I see someone be THAT egoistic & self-centered about it. To me, what he's saying is "Hey if I'm alright, who gives a shit about the others? I mantain a succesful life, fuck the rest of them" The point is: You can't leave them out of the statistic. 

It's about the closest thing I've ever seen to laughing in someone's face about their woes - because when, eg. hazejunk comes here saying he wants to quit heroin because it's all-round fucking up his life, it fucking annoys me to see someone else say "it didn't fuck up mine, so it doesn't matter".

You want another explanation?
I live in one of the roughest districts of Madrid. 3 of my friends - gone. Dead & gone. Why? 

"Man I'm gonna smoke some heroin, but only once, before addiction & tolerance sets in so I just have the best part of it! Only the first, best high!"

Dead.

(And another 2 of them I would probably not recognise if they passed right by me)

And the sentence "You have absolutely no clue what you're preaching about" is hilarious too.
It turns out to be so that I KNOW MORE HEROIN USERS THAN YOU
, mostly because it just takes a look outside my window to see a dozen.

These are of course the same guys that used to rip me off & rob me in the parks in my barrio when I was 12 ... now of course the tides have changed and those junkies wouldn't dare look me in the eye cause they know one wrong word to me or any of my crew and they're getting free morphine at the hospital, but still: It seems an awful lot of harm done for someone to say "it didn't harm me, it doesn't harm anyone else". I think that's a very fucking close minded attitude, a very self-centered point of view on life.

So when I, who have been in direct contact with dyacetalmorphine since I was 3 years old get told "you don't know what you're talking about" I do tend to get very, very annoyed.
And when I, who have seen three friends D-I-E because of heroin (two OD's, one mugging that went too far) am told "I still mantain a succesful life", I just gotta say I don't really give a fuck, and the fact that 0.5% of them do mantain one doesn't mean the 99.5% don't matter... specially when that 99.5% involves dead life-long friends of mine.

Another important point:
When someone tells you 20 fucking times a day "I'm alright man, it's really all good" it usually (not always!) means that their subconscient mind is just fucking FLAMING with fear that one day it's not gonna be alright.

So if a heroin user tells me 30000000 times "I still have a normal life" in this repetitive manthra, it's quite obvious to me that deep inside he's just fucking scared he's never gonna quit opiates.

(I'd also like to point out that with things like this, you should always add a YET at the end of the sentence ... I'm not sucking dicks/mugging/stealing for crack ... YET. Cause you never know what the future is gonna hold, and if a high percentage of the people involved in your same lifestyle ended up in a liquor store with a gun in their hand and the bullet from a cop in their head, it would be wise to contemplate that option)

I don't have much more to say to this except for one last incendiary line:
I despise heroin and I wish everyone caught selling wholesale amounts of it would be hanged from a fucking tree with their cojones in their mouth.

Does this make me unpopular on BlueLight?
a) I don't care too much, BL doesn't interest me even 3% of what it did a year ago
b) I don't care at all, because I have said what I think, and if anyone thinks less of me for SPEAKING MY MIND, I automatically can conclude that I do not care what that person thinks of me.

Ps. I feel great simpathy for people struggling with opiate addiction. 
I feel absolutely NO SIMPATHY for people who try to tell me that heroin is great and that their lives are fucking perfect. 

It makes sense, believe me.

[sorry for the long post, but I had been thinking about posting this for a long time now]


----------



## [S]alvatore

so.stoned.


----------



## slintstix

300mg codeine, 1mg xanax and some fine sativa strain weed. Awesome.

Heroin > gugglebum


----------



## DexterMeth

"I feel absolutely NO SIMPATHY for people who try to tell me that heroin is great and that their lives are fucking perfect. "
My life is FAR FAR from perfect, but heroin remains great!

Then again it doesnt matter at all what you all think of gugglebum...he's definately a cool cat that knows his shit..I really respect his opinions, as he is quite full of knowledge & experience.


----------



## myanmar

just took GHB, 
twice my normal dose, so I will fall asleep probably very soon...
But that's what I need, I need a rebound in about 4 hours, cuz  I got to go to work then


----------



## myanmar

now enjoying some nice Plastikman songs...


----------



## Motox786

Everyone just needs to get the sand out of their vaginas. Why does everyone gotta be pissed off and argue in the "So high right now" thread? It's almost a buzz kill


----------



## ezbakeoven

i love green tea and its the perfect temperature right now and id love to share it with you guys. i also love portishead and winamp and especially head phones.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate more poppy pods, been eating them all day. I have eaten 12 of them today. It feels so good and I am still tripping from the psychedelics but they are wearing off now. I am still at a strong +2 or weak +3. With all of the opiates I am feeling great and it will be a while before they wear off.


----------



## RyanM

day 5 I think   last time I posted was day 3  uh it's 5am  I think i'm going to go lay down and pass out  *coughs* and *coughs*   *spits up  yellowish whatever stuff*   it happens all the time   as I can now barely swallow as my throat is swollen inside the ball

for I am to wake up later today to smoke more

on friday I did also get 60 30mg's

I fly by the days in a daze and every day seems like months ago   like whatever hap-pened seemed like it did so long ago  it's weird  it's  kind of sad in a way    I think  hmm I do not know  at this moment   if i'm happy  or if this is all just regret 

I didn't realize that doing meth and adderall and  passing everything so fast without even thinking would also make this summer pass by  so fast  into winter *sigh*   it's like   everything   I do  is also  erased  a few minutes later and   that  is sad    I don't really want to float by so fast  that   nothing is real  or happens   *sigh*    good  times come and good times go   I just wish   the good times would last a little longer    i wish I could remember the good times in my life but I passed up any sort of existence cuz there is nothing no good times or bad  and  no   I didn't  know   or understand  but I do now   and it's just regret    but I was warned long before this  and didn't listen  and  now I know but to be able to understand also means you can't go back cuz you are too far deep and  once you realize that  it's just regret and  speed didn't make me super human.you find out  nothing is like it seems and  by then it's too late. and you continue now just to end this  and  if you're going to self destruct  then you might as well make it as fun as possible for everyone


----------



## Smyth

^I haven't seen you around in a while. Day 5? Waaaaa


----------



## paradoxcycle

_Originally posted by gugglebum _
Yes, of course moderation is key. With most drugs - with some, moderation is gonna fly out the window within months.

Wrong again. I have been using heroin for years and I am a fully functioning adult. I have a career, a girlfriend, and a family who loves me.

Ever seen a moderate heroin user? Of course I have ... but then again, have you ever seen a bear that could play basketball? Of course I have (on TV) ... but the fact that ONE out of a MILLION (or a thousand, it's still a very small percentage)

Again, wrong. Yes, I am a moderate heroin user, my girlfriend is a moderate heroin user, and every one of my friends are moderate heroin users. I graduate from college with a full scholarship while using heroin throughout every semester. I currently have a job with a great salary, including health and dental. So wrong again, gugglebum. 


It's about the closest thing I've ever seen to laughing in someone's face about their woes -

Give me a fucking break. ALL YOU EVER do, is sit your ass in front of your computer and point out every mistake people have made here in DC. Why don't you try posting in OD or TDS and see how far that gets you. The only reason your behavior is tolerated here is because DC is a more tolerant forum. 

And the sentence "You have absolutely no clue what you're preaching about" is hilarious too.
It turns out to be so that I KNOW MORE HEROIN USERS THAN YOU
, mostly because it just takes a look outside my window to see a dozen.

I really could care less how many heroin users "you know". Unless you are using regularly, which you obviously aren't and I would be surprised if you've ever used at all; you have no basis for this defense. It's as if I said "Oh I married a black woman, so I know what it's like to be african-american"


So when I, who have been in direct contact with dyacetalmorphine since I was 3 years old get told "you don't know what you're talking about" I do tend to get very, very annoyed.
And when I, who have seen three friends D-I-E because of heroin (two OD's, one mugging that went too far) am told "I still mantain a succesful life", I just gotta say I don't really give a fuck, and the fact that 0.5% of them do mantain one doesn't mean the 99.5% don't matter... specially when that 99.5% involves dead life-long friends of mine.

Would you care to cite some sources for those percentages? Nah, of course you wouldn't - you'd rather stand on your little soapbox and make unfounded accusations, just as you always do. 


I don't have much more to say to this except for one last incendiary line:
I despise heroin and I wish everyone caught selling wholesale amounts of it would be hanged from a fucking tree with their cojones in their mouth.

You've never had "much" to say from the very beginning, guglebum. You contribute nothing positive to this forum other than spread misinformation and criticize those who aren't even asking for your input in the first place.

Does this make me unpopular on BlueLight?

Very much so; especially with every heroin user you insult with your typical blanket statement. 


I feel absolutely NO SIMPATHY for people who try to tell me that heroin is great and that their lives are fucking perfect. 

Keep your sympathy to yourself. My life and the lives of my friends are proof that you simply (and always have) regurgitate rhectoric and it's a pathetic attempt at best.


----------



## ezbakeoven

you cant judge something before you have experience with it. you should know that from being a drug user


----------



## swybs

guggle, what paradoxycle said, nearly word for word.

-swybs


----------



## gugglebum

ZZZzzzZZZ ... boring

Everyone go shoot heroin now


----------



## gugglebum

Man BlueLight sucks so hard now ... this used to be full of potheads & psychonauts, now it's just junkies and their pathetic attempts at reassuring themselves they are still "OK" and "doing fine".

Just a couple of things:
No, no I don't post in Other Drugs. It's a pathetic fucking forum and reading about how you can sedate yourself further doesn't fucking interest me. The Dark Side is fucking depressive and boring. I hear enough whiny stories in real life, I don't need to read them on the web.

You graduated while using heroin? Wow that's great.
Your girlfriend uses heroin? Your friends too? Wow that's really neat.

Except for the fact that you named 4, 5 moderate H users, while I see hundreds in my city. So once again, your few examples aren't enough to overpower the hundreds, thousands of them I see.

"ALL YOU EVER do, is sit your ass in front of your computer"
LOL
That's hilarious ... I joined this site in December 2001 and have 3000 posts.
You joined in May 2004 and have 2704 posts.

*You have written as much in 1 year as I have in 4 *
I wonder who sits at home alone in front of the computer more ...
ROFL

""much" to say from the very beginning, guglebum"
What the hell do you know about the beginning? I've been here for 4 years, you've been here for 1.

You have absolutely no clue what I'm talking about, except if you were pathetic enough to read all of my posts from the 4 years (which I don't doubt, sitting at home on horse all day must get boring)

"Keep your sympathy to yourself. My life and the lives of my friends"

I don't think I said I have any simpathy for you, ever.

And I don't really care much about your "high earning salary", including health & dental. Really, I don't give a fuck if you have dental insurance.

"I would be surprised if you've ever used at all"
You're very wrong there. Very.

FACT REMAINS:
I know more H users than you, and not simply because all you do is sit at home on the computer, making 300 posts a month.

You can ban me now, I'll come back if I fucking feel like it - which I basically don't, it would be easier just throwing you on my Ignore list, but I'm enjoying this, and I will most certainly keep watch of your posts in the future, till I read about your moderate use becoming a 200 dollar a day habit. You think you can fool your endorphin system? I'll have fun watching your fall then


----------



## gugglebum

From the "Your most common drug thought" thread...

"I want some heroin I want some heroin I want some heroin I want some heroin."

Wow! 
That's M-O-D-E-R-A-T-E!
ROFL

You may fool yourself, but certainly not me. 
From the "Is heroin THAT good thread"

blahblahblah:
"Controlled usage.... huh whats that? 
Recreational user.... Ha whatta joke [for me and 90% of the heroin using public]"

Why don't you go tell him how great heroin is?
He insulted heroin! Oh no! He said 90% can't control their habits!

We need you, paradoxcycle & the heroin police!!


----------



## paradoxcycle

^Really, I could care less if you ban yourself or come back or not. *My point is that you do not contribute anything positive to this forum whatsoever.* Every post I've seen you make has been nasty and negative. You're a joke. Oh and by the way in reference to the "*The* most common drug thought" thread - I wasn't referring to myself; I meant that some people who use heroin think about it often. My post count is high because I moderate a highly used forum where actual intelligent discussion is made as opposed to slinging the low-blow insults you only seem capable of.  

As I said before, I'm not a "junkie", I am not addicted to heroin because I use in moderation, just as every intelligent person does. So don't hold your breath waiting for me "to fall"- it will not happen. And I will have my eye on you as well because I intend to call you on every comment like this you make in the future. 

End of discussion.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

.......Had to make sure I'm in the right thread after all this.......
I'm not "sooooooo high", but feeling pretty high indeed. Damn ketamine!


----------



## PGTips

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *ZZZzzzZZZ ... boring
> 
> Everyone go shoot heroin now
> *


You do realise that replies like that are _exactly_ the kind of replies non-informed people who don't use drugs say to someone who does use drugs, even responsibly? 

I had friends say "You're in a good mood, how many pills you done?" simply because I was having a sober laugh. Others say "So you use heroin too right?" when they find out I've _tried_ cocaine once and thought it was shit. 

Its a _classic_ sign of "I'm bored with the conversation and don't give a fuck what good arguments or points of view you put infront of me, my opinion isn't going to change".


----------



## Limpet Chicken

Pretty high off a cigarette soaked in raw opium latex and dried, along with a cup of pod tea using 10 pods (persian whites, previously untapped), heh, I just had to retype the word "with" 8 times, too fucked to type.

;D


----------



## KemicalBurn

Gugglebum. you are not above the rules of BlueLight. you now have a formal warning and i'll keep giving you warnings until you either get the message or are banned.

just like with drugs, its your choice.


----------



## Ninjetic

Nicely toasted off some nepalese grown weed, and 6 tramadol (300 mgs) Way higher than I expected to be.....I been smokin everyday and I feel great! It does everything for a skinny bastard like me. It makes me eat more, keeps me from wakin up in the middle of the night (deep sleep now) I wake up rested and refreshed. No more backpain or slumped shoulders. Constant pleasant feeling of enlightenment and floatage.


----------



## RyanM

hmm 230am I did sleep last night at 6am complete perfect sleep as soon as I laid down to end the 5 day madness it all seemed to be one day   like everything that happened was all just one day it wasn't good my mind was exploding slept till 2pm

and then I smoked, tomorrow should be great a ball or two,this is all normal when you are with other  tweakers and more is what will fix things and  it's something to do,the whole finding or waiting,then when it happens,the happiness

I realized  that I was comparing two different life styles or something last night and  this is a way of living and now it's okay   time goes faster for us  and we might not be involved with "life"  and pass up the "simple things in life that make you happy" but   there is another life  we live in and it's great here and this is real family   the house  home sweet home and if you lived there you'll be home too and everything else is second. bolt up- the doors and watch the outside and not just any body enters, but I was blessed I found the center,I found the family I always wanted.happy.

I did not spend time at my "house" for fathers day cuz I stayed at the house helped  make another "dad" have a little better day

Yeah I realized  that I always write uh I don't know if it's first or third person whatever  writting and it doesn't make sense

and  this whole entire thing doesn't make sense looking at it it's like "uhhh what?"  but i'm not alone  i'm part of a family not at real home where it's just me hm perhaps that helps and maybe that's why the post last night cuz this night  I think different

okay I don't make sense and i'm not making things any better to understand I'm living in two different worlds or something I don't know  completely out of touch with reality  but not really but maybe it seems okay normal though but you might think it's bad like you might see the huge problem and realize the whole entire family needs help but  I don't see it whatever though. I have said too much and in the house of secrets what happens here stays here and I'm going to lock myself in now and I'm done and  so I'm just going to sleep now and we'll see what happens tomorrow. not here though bluelight isn't home  anymore and this doesn't seem right it's time for silence  my life here is about to be put on hold and if i ever get out I will look back here and remember why I left here but I guess I have to just get away so I guess I'm moving from this home and going to the house of secrets to be locked away but I will come visit some day you know just to say hi see how bluelight is doing and how i'm doing so for a usual bye "take care best wishes I will miss this place"
*moves to the house of secrets*


----------



## sonicnature

Can I just say how much i love white rhino. thankyou that will be all


----------



## hazejunk

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> *"I feel absolutely NO SIMPATHY for people who try to tell me that heroin is great and that their lives are fucking perfect. "
> My life is FAR FAR from perfect, but heroin remains great!
> 
> Then again it doesnt matter at all what you all think of gugglebum...he's definately a cool cat that knows his shit..I really respect his opinions, as he is quite full of knowledge & experience. *



yeah i agree with Gugglebum as well......
about the sooooooo high thing 60mg of methadone hits my fucking hard nodding al over the place


----------



## gugglebum

paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> *End of discussion. *



End of discussion? Why, because you said so?

You failed to comment on ONE LITTLE THING:
""Controlled usage.... huh whats that? 
Recreational user.... Ha whatta joke [for me and 90% of the heroin using public]""

I didn't say that, blahblahblah said it. So apparently, someone who has been using heroin for 10+ years thinks it's no good - why don't you give him shit for insulting your great heroin?

???
Go ahead and ask him where he got those percentages from, tell him he doesn't know what he's preaching about, tell him he wouldn't know because he hasn't used it.

Yes, tell him all that, except I won't be there to see it because I am finally opening up my Ignore list! I never thought I'd have to use this, but seriously, I don't want to read anymore of your boring fucking "MY LIFE IS GREAT! I have a wonderful girlfriend, I have dental insurance, heroin has never done anyone I know any harm!" posts. 

Ps. DexterMeth + HazeJunk, both of them heroin users, also agree with me. If we add that to blahblahblah, who said exactly the same I think, that means it's 4-1. Now shut up, you bore me.


----------



## myanmar

Damn, goodbye RyanM, 
gonna miss your posts


----------



## paradoxcycle

^I don't give blahblahblah "shit" because I respect him; a respect, unfortunately I do not share for you. Until you have something positive or constructive to add to this community, please don't continue to waste my (and everyone else's) valuable time with your petty insults.


----------



## mariacallas

[do not involve yourself in affairs that do not concern you - KB]


----------



## KemicalBurn

_Originally posted by paradoxcycle _
*Until you have something positive or constructive to add to this community, please don't continue to waste my (and everyone else's) valuable time with your petty insults. * 

indeed.

Gugglebum, I'm not joking. if this behaviour of yours persists, it can only end badly for you.

If you were arguing your case intelligently, it would be different. But i'm not going to stand idly by while you flame one of our most respected mods (not to mention a string of DC's best contributers)

And this isnt even the right thread for this bullshit 8)

simmer down.


----------



## DexterMeth

9 HBWR seeds down the hatch.


----------



## meesa

I finally took some Robitussin Cough Gels.  We'll see what happens.  My paranoid ass only took 3...but hey im alone at home, i don't wanna go too far.


----------



## DexterMeth

^You're not gonna feel shit.  you gotta take like 20 to even get anywhere..and if i even considered doing DXM again i would do like 30-40.


----------



## DexterMeth

Update: I meditated away the stomach cramping, and now im completely nausia free! I used to always puke my guts out on HBWR.  This is indeed a smooth sailing trip!  Start me up!


----------



## meesa

well i read on erowid that for someone around 110lbs who wants to reach the 1st plateau only 1 1/2 -2 gel caps should be sufficent.  But that was with 30mg caps... SO i took more cuz these are only 15mg.  I am also a bit sensitive to drugs...so I will play it safe.  A  half a pill of X can still get me going... 

But I did take one more gelcap...if nothing happens Ill take more.


----------



## DexterMeth

you dont understand.. the first plateau is nothing...merely a weak body feeling...DXM goes far beyond that.


----------



## DexterMeth

my mind is melted clean with this smooth ass LSA....gotta love it.


----------



## gugglebum

LSA? Hmm ... yeah I definetly should give it another try. I only did it once, and it sucked cause I took so fucking long to get all the seeds nice & chewed up. I spit them out 25 minutes after getting the first ones in my mouth, but the problem was that (obviously) all the others had been in there for 20, 15, 10 and as little as 5 minutes, which is definetly not enough for sublingual administration.

All I got was a little nausea, no real psych. effects. I did notice how, once the nausea was gone, sitting in my friend's room with Die Toten Hosen blaring outta the stereo felt especially good, almost opiate-ish in a way (in a very, very subtle manner of course)

Yes, I need to get some seeds for this summer!
Thanks Dex you just convinced me


----------



## DexterMeth

dude... just chew up like 9-10 really good without breathing through your nose so you dont get sick...chew em up really really good, you know...then swallow with a fruit drink or something...then wash your mouth out with more fruit drink without breathing through your nose...the first 2 hours are gonna be slightly nausious..its worth it..really it is..and it's all natural.  i just kept my mind distracted away from the nausia..it wasnt even that bad at all. i didnt even puke..i feel fucking fantastically psychedelic.

PS - sub administration sucks balls.. stick to eating them. tough it up like a man.


----------



## gugglebum

LOL yeah but the problem is, I didn't eat 9-10, I ate 300 of 'em 
I should have gotten HBWR, I got the other ones (what are they called?)

Damn, my memory's failing all over the place. Yes I'd definetly try to get some HBWR seeds for this time. I wonder if those bears are still boucing? (insider joke, again)


----------



## DexterMeth

i know the insider joke.  i got my shit from them years ago..along with san pedro and salvia  

Morning glories are what you were thinking off...those suck man... LSA is LSA...eat less seeds.


----------



## josh_nexus

I am totally smashed. The interesting thing about this otherwise unremarkable fact is, ummm.... no wait.... there is nothing remarkable about it.


----------



## mariacallas

fux0rd  :D and procrastinating to death !


----------



## gher

Just had an exam tonight and drowned out my sorrows with whatever I could get before the bar closed. That and I couldn't afford much more than two beers anyway.


----------



## sonicnature

i'm about to smoke a nice fat j after studying for 7 hours. im fucked. and im not even high yet


----------



## Tiesto

ah done exams...a nice end of school bowl of the good shit.  %) 

and prolly a blunt later on 2day


----------



## meesa

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> *you dont understand.. the first plateau is nothing...merely a weak body feeling...DXM goes far beyond that. *




For right now I am just triyng to experiment with what would be best for a rave type atmosphere.  I've never experimented with any real psychedelic, or dissociative. So, I'd rather start small and easy, than going somewhere I can't handle.


----------



## DexterMeth

^i understand..but 3 robo cough gels wont fuck you up at all...i'd take that much to help with a simple cold.


----------



## Slay

I repeat, I repeat 
"DXM is crap, dont do it, stay away from it"


----------



## Slay

I really like this topic, there are very funny posts lol.
And there are aslo these "hey dude, I'm higher than you" guys .


----------



## killarava2day

*OMGLOL! WTF was I thinking!*

I woke up for work this morning and punched half a dozen bongs, I was kicking myself cos I thought it would make me sluggish for the assessment we were doing. But when I was leaving I missed my bus and had to walk to the next train station, normally I would have been pissed, cursing the bus driver and the bus company but instead I was pondering the way nature seems to consist of systems of order nested in systems of chaos etc etc ad infinitum. Then it hit me like a ton of bricks, I wasn't irate and it was because of the weed... Goddamn, fuck not smoking weed before work! Indeed, I hereby pledge to smoke _more_ weed than normal, it provides a much nicer state of mind than without


----------



## KemicalBurn

^lets try and keep the randomness to _one_ thread :D


----------



## meesa

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> *^i understand..but 3 robo cough gels wont fuck you up at all...i'd take that much to help with a simple cold. *



yeah, i ended up taking 5...but i barley felt much..guess ill try more later.  

crap or not..i still wanna try it dammit!


----------



## 101

I took some LSD and it changed my DNA.

Im now known as DAN. 

I can barley even tell when I've smoked this shitty marijuana anymore, Im going to stop its only hurting my lungs and not getting me high enough.


----------



## 101

meesa said:
			
		

> *yeah, i ended up taking 5...but i barley felt much..guess ill try more later.
> 
> crap or not..i still wanna try it dammit!   *



The standard dose among all my freinds back in middle school was like 8.  Thats what everyone started on.  

Now we're shooting black tar into our eyeballs and sucking dick for crack.  Stay away from the d.


----------



## meesa

right. thanks.


----------



## Vaya

I had a nice little sedative cocktail tonight consisting of 25-30mg Hydrocodone, 5mg Alprazolam, and 5 glasses of fine red wine.
Toasty don't even begin to describe it 

Spinning some new albums I got today... some Tiesto, Northern Exposure 2: East Coast, and Thievery Corporation.

Literally and figuratively in a quilt of happiness :D


Lungs are feeling a bit sore, though... decided to take a break from smoking everything, cigs weed O and others... I'm guessing the soreness is my body repairing the damage? It's been about a year and a half since I've gone one day without smoking anything, and now its been four. Wish me luck!

Feelin' blissified.....
-VI-yuh


----------



## Staticage

took 1mg of klonopin a few hours ago, and i recently popped 1mg of ativan. i got 2 pabst blue ribbons waitin for me to drink in the freezer. ahhh yes.


----------



## Slay

Heyyyyyyyyy, I am C-3PO, human cyborg relations!!!!


----------



## Negative

Just chilled . . . not all the fucked, really, but enough to warrant being in this post . . . just listening to some specially sent music and chilling, making plans, wallowing in my love . . .


----------



## Vaya

Northern Exposure  #2: East Coast Edition

substances...
3 types of red wine
20mg hydro
1mg xanax
1mg klonopin
2mg ativan
cannabis

eucalyptus oil burning...... chiiiiiileeeeeeeeeddddddd


----------



## mariacallas

^^^nice!!!!
right now im amped out and im about to go jogging LMAO!


----------



## myanmar

just some nice white widdow... weed
after 1,5 month of non weed,  (exam period, and I fucked up each one of them...  ) i really deserve this nice high


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

I'm o KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## wastedwalrus

"eucalyptus oil burning.."

Man, I always burn oils when I'm high (even when sober). It's amazing though when you're really fucked up.


----------



## Staticage

i'm kinda high


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

^ that's always good


----------



## Synapse999

3 days...it looks i may have taken near 150 dex tablets...5mg..
though this is not far from the normal me...10..20..30...is usual...
it must be the many xanax all day and night. creating a feeling of normality and balance.
even sleep each night....such a quick waste....so uneeded..so unaware of it.

today, many dex. many xanax. 1 pint bacardi tonight....consumption of others unknown
a usual night, felt good..fine.
but something was different...........
Tonight, i saw death in the mirror.
bloodshot eyes normal, but the eyes looking back....not mine.
face destroyed and wrecked. the face of the dying, the look of a movie character. never seen such thing.
It was death in the mirror.

Washed hands. washed face.
Looked again into the mirror....a look of dying pain.
I do not feel it....it is not me.
Walking back to my room, i escaped a close call.
tommorow i'll be perfect and normal, as i always have before.
but god damn, if the mind didn't agree i'm fine.
one would think i had already died.

sorry if this wrote out lookin almost like a poem. it isn't. must write what comes to me.
and no, this is not some depressing entry. it just takes alot to su prize me, and shit...i wrote so i wouldn't forget. 

Amazing how the mirror image, can try to defy your inner feelings :D
(wrote this for journal....had wrong thing open...shitty.. it is now twice in.)


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am high on poppies, neurontin, and plugged 5mg of 2c-p. That amount of 2c-p is not enough for me to really trip very hard, just a strong +2 at the strongest. With all the other shit it feels really good though. The OEVs are pretty good, everything flowing and rippling like water. There is not a lot with eyes closed though. At times it has been quite euphoric. I have been getting a feeling of love, feeling loved and loving toward others. Perhaps this is because I was with other people(my mom and nephews and all of the strangers at the garage sales and stores that I went to). I usually am by myself when I trip.  

While shopping at wal-mart I checked my BP/Pulse rate and they were running about the same as they usually do so 2c-p does not seem to have any significant effect on blood pressure and heart rate, at least at this level.


----------



## aysen

High on some ok Herion and about to be some cannabis


----------



## Vaya

30mg hydro, 300mg Neurontin (got me intrigued, TD )


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I drunk some more poppy tea and am feeling really good. The 2c-p is not wearing off at all and since it has a duration of 10-16 hours I should have another 5 hours at least.  

I was laying on my bed about 15 minutes ago and went into a dream like state. It was like having a dream while awake. This was from the poppies but due to the 2c-p it had a more psychedelic feel and look. Normally when I am having the poppy dreams my emotions are not very strong. This time I felt quite euphoric and at times close to laughter.  

The vision mostly consisted of various animals that would appear for about 10 seconds, move around some then either fade away or turn into something else. I sometimes had some control over it, I could get then to look toward me or come closer. They did not look very realistic and the colors were pale and dark. Sometimes it was mostly black, white, and grey. This dream-like state only lasted maybe five minutes. 



> _Originally posted by Vaya _
> *30mg hydro, 300mg Neurontin (got me intrigued, TD ) *


 
I need about 1,800mg of neurontin to get good effects and 800mg to get any effect at all but maybe a small dose like that would potentiate the opiates. If you want to get any effects from just the neurontin you would probably need more than 300mg.


----------



## HotRails

The holy trinity! Opium, pot, and benzo. Finally a high that doesnt make me anxious.


----------



## myanmar

Yooow BL friends,

I am high @ cocaine HCL @ the moment...

nice!!!

in a minute some internet pron, a nice joint, some GHB...
it's do-able.


----------



## KemicalBurn

HotRails said:
			
		

> *The holy trinity! Opium, pot, and benzo. Finally a high that doesnt make me anxious. *



I'll see your 3-way combo, and raise you acid+mdma+ketamine followed by some nitrous.


----------



## UnSquare

*Startin' To Cruise Inta It... Yeah....*

After fixin' my car in the rain all mornin',
40mg of alprazolam.
_*what's that, 200mg Valium - 50 tabs???*_
8) 
2 litres of grapefruit.

I've been stittin' on
1mg for two weeks,
taper'd down from 8ish
a day...
..but I was way shitty
..caus I wook up agrophobic,
had to drive the 'Alize'
for bidniz.

So I ate 8mg.
Wif Grapefruit.
Wait.
Nothin'.
So I ate 8mg.
Wif grapefuit.
Nothin'.
So I ate 8mg.
Wif grapefruit.
Sometin' happenin'.
So I ate 8mg.
With grapefruit.
Feels like a SUBTLEBUTGREAT"SMACK".
I'm gonna go hit those Cold War Videos,
contemplate the styleline,
eat Rollmops or Picked Herricking,
with frozen vodka,
an' my left over Caviar.
En' smoke.
Rug up Sydneysiders.
It's yo' time to imitate Melbourne
for a few minutes.
Damn.

Noir here I come.


Feelin' _pretty_
smackdated,
but also focus...
...no alcohol yet,
I've just gotta drive
back to my apartment
& drink a 1.125 of Smirnoff...
...curl up of the couch with a blunt
& watch some James Bond movie.

You know, for style tips.

ALL-PRO-RUSSIAN-LOVE
UnSquashable
:D


----------



## wastedwalrus

I took 200mg of tramadol and 1mg of xanax (I know, I know, pretty small amount but it's all I was able to get). I'm pretty fucking tired and drowsy, not quite high yet.


----------



## Negative

I'm just thinking about a phone call I got a little bit ago and hoping like hell everything's gonna be alright . . .


----------



## Vaya

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> *
> I need about 1,800mg of neurontin to get good effects and 800mg to get any effect at all but maybe a small dose like that would potentiate the opiates. If you want to get any effects from just the neurontin you would probably need more than 300mg. *



Right you are, no effects. I've never understood this whole fascination with Neurontin before, though you're not the only one who's sworn by it; I thought I'd give it a try, maybe a higher dose next time.


2:40 AM: yayo and burr


----------



## e5th3r

just got home from a rave... fucking SHITTY MOOD. im SO sketchy and i dont wanna do anything. i keep hearing rave music its insane. i bit my pacifier right off and now im just chewing on the end part.. quite squishy.. god kill me


----------



## slintstix

I'm currently on 2mg xanax. 

I'm soo down for some poppy tea tonight, but I just ate a whole ass load of chinese food and I think I may throw up.

WWBLD?

UPDATE: Yeah, I just went ahead and drank the damn tea and IT WAS TOTALLY WORTH IT %)


----------



## zer0502

Buddy and I are working on a few bags of some smack right now(insufflated).. feelin' pretty good.


----------



## JV

^^nice avatar!

last night, i got high on weed and vicodin, and tonight will be the same.  plus some alcohol.


----------



## wastedwalrus

wastedwalrus said:
			
		

> *I took 200mg of tramadol and 1mg of xanax (I know, I know, pretty small amount but it's all I was able to get). I'm pretty fucking tired and drowsy, not quite high yet. *



At the time I posted that I didn't feel shit but a while after that I actually started to get a few nods.... surprised the hell out of me. I had a completely empty stomach and I hadn't used opiates/oids in over a month. I think the xanax combined with the tramadol was what caused the nodding because once the xanax wore off it wasn't that strong. But man, I underestimated tramadol. I spent hours laying in my bed watching tv and it has a buzz very similar to hydrocodone. Nothing too special since I usually do oxy or hydrocodone cocktails but very pleasant none the less.

p.s.- Tomorrow is my first roll and I will be sure to inform you guys on how I'm feeling. It might not interest you one bit but I am VERY excited as I have been searching for ecstasy for over a year.


----------



## qwe

im waiting for E to kick in
stomach cramps


----------



## qwe

can anyone tell me how X and pot go together? my friend is curious


----------



## qwe

I LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!! blue dolphins and tan smilie faces btw


----------



## qwe

omgomgomgomgomgomgomogmogmogmomgomg!!! everything frels better than everything!!!!!!!


----------



## Negative

I fucking hate people that can't fight fair . . .


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

ket in my nose and i'm happy. weeee.


----------



## null_null

smack, coffee and ciggs for breakfast. yummy %)


----------



## wastedwalrus

I'm rolling tonight!!!! If any friendly bluelighters will be rolling and online tonight or just staying up late, I would love some company as I will be rolling alone.


----------



## wastedwalrus

oh my god.... this is my first rolll (I actually did two)!!!! this is beyond words.... I lvoe you guys. Like seriously Iw ant to hug you all.... very stereotypical of a a guy rolling but I want to be in a mad dogpile with you all. I lvoe bluelight. ANyone else love the chemical brothers and the crystal method!???? wwhy is it so hard to type? I think I'm just really too happy to give a fuck abotu typind!


----------



## wastedwalrus

This is beyond everything!!! I must climb on a cliff and yell how I feeel!!!! My life is changed! Goodbye Jason!!!!!!!! Hello Mr. Ecstasy!!! Bearhugs eveyrone!!! aww, I just got an image of a bear hugging me!!!! I'm in clowds.... where's my bear bear?


----------



## wastedwalrus

I'm out of breath this is soooo good... last post I promise.... This is beyond life.... I AM DEAD AND HAVE BEEN REINCARNATED AS A GOD!!!! I"M BUDDHA!!!! He felt this I bet.


----------



## kitco

big hugs back, your first time?!? get up and dance!!!  have a good night and take a shower if you haven't done that already! get some fuzzy socks on and crank up the tunes.
loaf.


----------



## wastedwalrus

I love you Kitco... shower soon... I have love kittens (friends) to tend to. Funny part is I'd never call friends that. Hmm, VICKS IS TASTY!. ANYONE WANT TO CHAT!!!! WASTEDWALRUS IS MY AIM!!! HIT ME UP CAUS EI LOVE YA NAD YA KNOW IT... I WANT TO HEAR SOME I LUV YA'S!!!! AM I BEING BAD? SHOULD I QUIT POSTING? SORRY BUT I JUST FEEL THAT COMPULSION TO KEEP POSTING HERE AND TELLL EVERYOPNE HOW I FEEL.... I'LL PRBABLY BE EMBARASSED TOMORROW SO SORRY GUYS... GO EASY ON EME BECAUSE I LOVE YOU. JUST SAY THE WORD PEOPLE AND I'LL STOP POSTING BUT MY DREAM HAS COME TRUE.... IN FACT THIS IS A DREAM!


----------



## kitco

that's what this thread is about!! no worries. go tend to your kittens...

damn I wish I had some pills.


----------



## wastedwalrus

I wish I could nab my little doggy but my mom is downstairs..... NOOOO!!!!


----------



## kitco

just entice you're little doggie with a snack, then up the stairs...


----------



## Synapse999

i'm so high right now i want to share.
consider it shared.
k. ty.


----------



## wastedwalrus

Synapse!!!! IM ME!!!!!!!


EVERYONE IM MEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Synapse999

wastedwalrus said:
			
		

> *Synapse!!!! IM ME!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> EVERYONE IM MEEEEE!!!!! *



d00d, i don't evem know you.
stop asking for nude pics!


----------



## KemicalBurn

^LMFAO! :D

Myself, im only slighty drunk but thats ok cause im toking on a nice spliff and things are becoming cruisey


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

^ditto. two corona and nothign i'm wanna eat some damned benzo's or opiates. shit luck, eh.


----------



## kitco

"Myself, im only slighty drunk but thats ok cause im toking on a nice spliff and things are becoming cruisey" 

second that emotion


----------



## wastedwalrus

I would LOOOOOOVE to have some more BLers to talk to.... wastedwalrus is the AIM!!! Love you all and thank you so much!!!!


----------



## wastedwalrus

kitco said:
			
		

> *big hugs back, your first time?!? get up and dance!!!  have a good night and take a shower if you haven't done that already! get some fuzzy socks on and crank up the tunes.
> loaf. *



The shower wasn't that great... pretty cool though. The night was spent listening to techno, taking massive hits from the Vicks, and staring at the iTunes visualizer. I got up and danced on SEVERAL occasions and put on some unbelievably cool light shows with two LED Lights in my dark closet. I also had this spider-looking scalp massager called a tingler that was inbelievable when used in combination with rolling. It's hard to describe what I experienced with words.... you truly do need to give it a go but be safe. Overall this is the best drug experience of my life with the best drug I've ever tried!!! Wonderful night/mornign and my apologies for the posts above.... haha  . I have a feeling I'll be making a lot of apologies soon  . Peace and love all!


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

^ showers always made me come down a bit. but taht only if the E was a speedy.  it's all good tho.


----------



## Vaya

Caffeine, Dexedrine, Nicotine...... Monday morning at work. Fuck. Hungover BAAAAAAAAAAADLY.

getmeouttahere


----------



## wastedwalrus

Yeah, it seemed like it slowed things down a bit actually^

Wow, I am reading all of my posts and am in hysterics. God that drug is awesome.... allows you to free yourself from shame and open up completely.


----------



## Vaya

wastedwalrus said:
			
		

> *Wow, I am reading all of my posts and am in hysterics. God that drug is awesome.... allows you to free yourself from shame and open up completely. *



Your posts were hilarious.... glad you enjoyed your first roll. The first time is always the best!!


----------



## Tiesto

well im not that high anymore (weed).  ive been up for over a day cuz of sum speed bomb E pill  so i still havent slept yet.  i gotta blaze more weed then knock out.


----------



## DexterMeth

im sober today...waiting on the arrival of a huge thing of pods.


----------



## UnSquare

*It's Like Shootin' UnSquRats Through A Barrell, In One, Too. Slow Ones.*

Breaky...was goin' on Holiday overnight... cancelled...  
Sofaar Half A Fifth Of Vodka.
An' 8mg of Alprazolam.
An' 'bout a litre of grapefrutieytypepulp.
An' ice.
I canna fin' anythin' else around.
I reckon my Tulip smoked the weed before
she wnet to work.
I wonder if there's anythin' else 'round here.
I'm feelin' pretty b"aaaaa"lanced.

I'm gonna keep drikin'.
But does anyone else reckon I should take's so'mo' Xanax?

It jus' takes a word.

Do it.
Do you bit for ANTIHARMMIN.

P~(L)~EA~(S)~(C)~E(?)))
Un(Sq)u(c)ar(e)


----------



## KemicalBurn

*Re: It's Like Shootin' UnSquRats Through A Barrell, In One, Too. Slow Ones.*



			
				UnSquare said:
			
		

> *I'm gonna keep drikin'.
> But does anyone else reckon I should take's so'mo' Xanax?
> *



DO IT! you _know_ you wanna 

join the dark side! :D


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Booze, weed and XAnax.

I also have an 8th of shrooms and a couple MDA pills.  

I'm afraid of what I might end up doing...


----------



## meesa

^ i'd be afraid too.  

Hmm, im slightly tipsy...slighty high...and I just took 8 cough gels (call me stupid im trying again!).


----------



## DexterMeth

^You and those gels.  you get anything out of the 3 you took?


----------



## meesa

Shut up.

Tis why I took EIGHT this time.


----------



## DexterMeth

^have fun...


----------



## UnSquare

*Nangstigmus*

As I said I'm tips,
as Nellywouldslashafaceto,
or Da'runk...
an' APUsually X-Ranyax.

I can see my bones.

They look awesome.

An',
afte' 
no...

Nang.
Nang.
Nang.
Reapeat.
The short-tempa'd-man's-drug.

Balloon.
Nang.
Balloon.

Hello.
Drink.
:D


----------



## meesa

yeah, Im really tired... or maybe im just fucking bored. this sucks


----------



## hazejunk

last night i had some heroin ,benzo's beer and weed....i wokeup with al my cloths on the tv was still on and i'm still fucking high.....i love passing out


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am high on Poppies+Neurontin+Alcohol and 4mg of 2c-p plugged and feeling really damn good. I also took a provigil pill  for energy.


----------



## josh_nexus

I am a little bit stoned and ultra smashed on red wine right now


----------



## Vaya

Damn, well at least I woke up early enough for work from last night. Latin beats, 30mg Lorcet, 3mg Xanax and a glass o' red wine with a bowl before bedtime, cant be beat.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

I got a bunch of ultracet...so I'm now pretty high (tramadol works wonders for me).  Too bad ultracet has APAP in it, but oh well..atleast that will keep me from letting my tolerance get too high.


----------



## 101

Im so high


----------



## throwitallaway

Stoned on joints and waterfalls.


----------



## Synto

Stoned as fuck, been blowing some bomb K all day, and in a few minutes I'll hopefully have enough bars to forget about everything for a few days


----------



## myanmar

was up on cocaine hcl now trying to get down with GHB and weed..


----------



## Enaconda

im stoned right now EHEHEHE owwwwwwwwww

HARDSTYLE ROCKS :D


----------



## erosion

30mg oxycodone IV. ahh


----------



## Synto

Ok let me add to earlier. Now It's 8mg Xanax (should dose another 4mg here in a few minutes), bomb herb (and hash oil), and bomb Ketamine that I've been doing a lot (was kind of wondering if this would fuck with the 12mg xanax dose in any way). But yah, I'm kinda too fucke d up to type much longer. I don't know if that made sense but whateverr.


----------



## DexterMeth

sober rat..it's all good. been playing guitar all day..my pods will be here tomorro...


----------



## therastamonsays

smoked some ganj for the first time in a while its refreshing to be high again
i miss it, fuck my damn opiate addiction i know whats better for me


----------



## DexterMeth

^Yeah, you're a smart lad.  Of course you know what's better for you....opiates


----------



## DexterMeth

Horah! My Floral arrangement has arrived!


----------



## etarded4sho

feeling pretty good right now....anyone want a line of H?


----------



## 101

uuuuh yeah.  Anyone want some antibiotics?


----------



## 101

Dex those are not for human consumption but Im sure they look pretty.


----------



## Pharmie_Pharmer420

feeling.............

Great and............

Super Geeked!


----------



## sweetassuggaa

Hmmm...pretty much in a constant state of altered mind from meth...I expect I`ll get some hate mail or comments now.


----------



## DexterMeth

101 said:
			
		

> *Dex those are not for human consumption but Im sure they look pretty. *



I know man.  They are just for decoration.  
I used 12 pods in my first arrangement.  It looks very nice.


----------



## Vaya

Red Wine, Cocaine, Xanax, Klonopin, a dab of 2C-D and a blankey


----------



## KemicalBurn

hehehe

i really shouldnt be drinking on these antiboiotics, but it cuts how much i can nboramally drink in half! :D


----------



## crappybones

i feel sick from drinking. is it a bad sign if your still hungover close to 24 hours from the point you starteD?


----------



## spork

Stupid Adderall. I just want to sleep now!


----------



## DexterMeth

poor tortued souls.... Poppy Pod tea for me!  Feeling oh so perfect.


----------



## mariacallas

wow....on a mishmash of stimulants since the morn...played a suuuuuuuuper tiring game of squash for an hour that got the endorphins all spizzled...than feeling a  little fluey (damn sweating and then changing in an airconditioned locker room!) so I took a moderately decent amount of Nyquil liqui-gels.
O M G
purrrrfect bliss...(and the sneezing stopped dammit) off to la  la land in a whileeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LinZ-E

damn, this thread always makes me so envious.


----------



## slintstix

Just out of curiosity Dex, what poppy strain did you go for?


----------



## throwitallaway

Got pure stoned then pisssed then took 2 and a half pills, loving tonight as it's only thursday and i'm sitting looking at a big spliff..ah.good times.


----------



## throwitallaway

not looking at the joint anymore, all smoked. Packed as fuck too. Gone into that trippy buzz off pills after smoking lots..  >_


----------



## KemicalBurn

so i started to have a couple of pipes cause i had a headache.

now im stoned fuck with a headache. shit never pans out how i plan


----------



## 101

^^ weed has never gotten rid of headaches for me either.  Well unless its combined with opiates.

Btw Im very fucking tired.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am high on poppies and neurontin, feeling pretty good. It's hard not to feel good on opiates.


----------



## 101

I've been seeing neurontin a lot latley, I thought it was nonrecreational?


----------



## null_null

smoked some heroin and feelin pretty good %)


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

> _Originally posted by 101 _
> *I've been seeing neurontin a lot latley, I thought it was nonrecreational? *


 
Some people consider it recreational but most people don't like it much. It may have something to do with individual body chemistry. For me it is moderately euphoric and it helps a lot with my social anxiety. It is about as enjoyable as a low dose of hydrocodone, maybe 15-20mg. It has a slightly trippy feeling, especially at higher doses. There are also some slight visual effects. Some flowing movement, making things look liquid and things seeming further away or closer than they really are.  

I need about 1,800mg for good effects. The effects do not seem to increase after around 3,500mg. It can take up to two hours to completely kick in but I start to feel it within 45 minutes. It starts to wear off after 6-8 hours.   

Opiates and neurontin go good together, it seems to potentiate the effects of the opiates.  

Once I mixed 6 or 8 HBWR seeds with poppies and neurontin and had a +4 trip.

There are some threads on bluelight about neurontin and a few trip reports on erowid. It is also called gabapentin, Neurontin is just the brand name.

Erowid trip reports for gabapentin(Neurontin)


----------



## slintstix

^Thanks, I was just gonna go check some trip reports at erowid. I'm pretty interested in it, I'll definately aquire some if I see it going round.

I'm feeling quite jazzy right now, 1mg xanax, a strong cup of poppy tea and a couple of joints of my friends homegrown bubblegum. I kind of want to add something else in the mix right now though, I dont think I've quite hit the spot just yet. 

Another benzo or 2 perhaps? Or maybe another mild cup of tea? 

Decisions decisions


----------



## PhorIndicator

I am on a lot of heroin and 8 mg of klonopin. Feelin purty good


----------



## KemicalBurn

101 said:
			
		

> *^^ weed has never gotten rid of headaches for me either.  Well unless its combined with opiates.
> *



really? thats weird, it usually always works for me. but i dont smoke every day though. . .


----------



## KemicalBurn

_Originally posted by crappybones _
*i feel sick from drinking. is it a bad sign if your still hungover close to 24 hours from the point you starteD? * 

wouldnt know. never gone 24 hours without a drink


----------



## throwitallaway

I'm on a bottle of buckfast, a few pints, lots of waterfalls and joints and 5 pills, rm's, locusts and cherries. I hadn't seen rm's about in ages, ah...gonna roll a jeffery.

Hope you all had as equally a mad night, sitting here listening to mauro picotto- Iguana.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

I'm on a bunch of tramadol, plugged and oral.  I'm surprised how well this shit works for me.  I'm damn high..wooo


----------



## StarOceanHouse

GHB


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I don't feel horny though. 

/takes some more


----------



## UnSquare

*Yeah. Um, Pils, Wild Breed, Bless'd 'erb, Alprazolam. An' Now Ima Meant TaGoKy'yakin.*



			
				KemicalBurn said:
			
		

> *wouldnt know. never gone 24 hours without a drink  *




It's 
_*sniff*_
like we're
_*sniff*_
bra - thers.

So this is what it feels like,
when doves cry.


----------



## legalizendecriminalize

I'm dreaming swim  smoked ~.5 G of glass, ate 2 sunflowers, now needs to hit the herb and about 8mg xanx.


----------



## slintstix

I ate 20 robitussin pastillees earlier (making for 150mg DXM) and chased them down with some poppy tea (10 pods) and white grapfefruit huice about 2 and a half hours ago and now I'm nodding in and out pf a dreamy bliss on a beenbag under a blanket as it rains outside.


----------



## Glory Days

Went out last night, got a very nice mdma cap... it was so strong that it just smacked me out in the club, got a little bit restless so I came home. Now, I'm bored lol.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

took a nice red spade tonight...very clean feeling, lots of empathec stuff =) thumbs up


----------



## Glory Days

DonkeyPunch said:
			
		

> *took a nice red spade tonight...very clean feeling, lots of empathec stuff =) thumbs up *



Have fun


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Last night I plugged 6mg of 2c-p and ate 14mg of 4-ho-mipt and watched a fireworks show. A few hours later I plugged another 2mg of 2c-p. About 2 hours ago I ate two HBWR seeds and drunk some poppy tea. 

The 2c-p is still working but the miprocin has worn off. The HBWR has increased the mind effects and changed them in a positive way.

Every time I close my eyes I can see exploding firecrackers. It looks almost real but that effect is starting to fade.


----------



## hazejunk

^^you really are a hardcore tripper man!how many nights a week do you use psycedelics?don't you have some form of HPPD?just curious.......

my i'm on heroin and beer feeling nice and high......


----------



## SiRTWiStEd

errr mistake?


----------



## yellodolphin

mmm i chugged some nice czech beer.  feelin nice. drinking is a good friend.


----------



## Tiesto

im reallllllllllllly hihg. jus smoked 2 bowls of good weed n im DONE.


----------



## wastedwalrus

XTC XTC XTC!! all other drugs are inferior!!! I love you all. We are all children of the universe. We're the same energy, same anatomy. SHARE THE LOVE TO EVERYON YOU CAN!!! If we keep it up the world will JUST BE LOVEEE! And then everythign will be complete!!!!! I AM COMPLETE RIGHT NOW!!! I am being visited by my friend Paul Oakenfold.... he's inside my head with his turn-table spinning emotion, because that's all music is... emotion.And WE FEEL THAT EMOTION!!! People wil call me an eTard... that's fine. Know that I love you. EVERYONE KNOW THAT JASON LOVES YOU!!! Oh, and Oakenfold sends his regards!!! This my brothers and sisters..... is SUPERTASTIC!!!


----------



## wastedwalrus

Any tricks you kind folk suggest!?!?!?!


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

PLurific!!

I'm quite stoned.......


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm high on poppies, neurontin, and alcohol.    



> _Originally posted by hazejunk _
> *^^you really are a hardcore tripper man!how many nights a week do you use psycedelics?don't you have some form of HPPD?just curious.......
> 
> my i'm on heroin and beer feeling nice and high...... *


 
I've been using psychedelics 2-3 times a week for about three months, with a couple of two week breaks. I think i'm going to stop for a while now, if I don't I will run out soon.

I may have some slight visual changes but they are so small that it is barely noticeable. I did get some more significant long term effects about two years ago from tripping on 5-meo-amt too much but they went away a few months after I stopped. The same thing happened from using too many HBWR seeds about a year before that.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I love taking that first rip of the morning on a extra-long holiday weekend from work and forget that you have just cleaned the bong.  I forgot how sweet that shit hits. Drooling down the front of my dress. I am amused how my speech and writing pattern changes.


----------



## throwitallaway

I'm sitting here after a few waterfalls. Stoned.


----------



## Thisisnew

I think im dying right now....too ghigh and drunk at same time...time to pass out now..bye bye


----------



## Tiesto

im really high.  like REALLY high.  this is crazy.  this weed is BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaya

I'm high on a simplistic cocktail of red wine and four milligrams of xanax. The synergy is complacent, warm and wonderful. 

Mirror Conspiracy never sounded so good - except, perhaps, whilst in the midst of an intense +++ trip.

I'm also high on the fact that this is my one thousandth post on Bluelight. It took me since August 2003, nearly two years, but I've reached that much adored milestone and do not intend to stop just yet.

Here goes; 1,000.

 Vaya


----------



## Aratsu

first tweak of the summer!


----------



## 101

I've been reading up on posts on injecting methadone.  Well someone always posts about how it has to go through your liver before it becomes active.  So anyways I injected some into my liver and got nothing.


----------



## KemicalBurn

^are you kidding me?? you injected it straight into your liver?? !


----------



## 101

KemicalBurn said:
			
		

> *really? thats weird, it usually always works for me. but i dont smoke every day though. . . *



Well I used to smoke weed everyday, but for the past while I've been eating it.  Eat a little less than a blunt (just throw in mouth and chew like hell, swallow with some water).  Do that before a workout and Im stoned and can't move and have an extreme body high.  

Im actually pretty high right now on the above and 9mg of lunesta.  If I unfocus my eyes on the letters they'll start crawling off the screen.  No fucking lie.


----------



## 101

Lol that was a joke Im pretty fucked up


----------



## KemicalBurn

*puts dunces cap on and sits in the corner*


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Im very high.

How is Ryan M doing?


----------



## da` grey area

*Highyakkin'*

Capt'n "grey area" aint high at all. 
But this is Unsquare, 
an' I'm enjoyin' some very nice meth. 
And a beer. 
We just went kyakin'. 
In the aft'rnoon sun. 
To a coupla shipwrecks. 
Fun bonanza. 
And now, I think, perhaps, a blunt? 
 

PEACE 
UnTroubled


----------



## _high_life_

i wish i didnt remember my name right now and couldnt write what im writing but im just drunk, boo/.


----------



## UnSquare

Poly-phonic.

Alright,
Ima mention'd I'ma crash'd at my business manager's...
...tz been a long night & day before & night before & day.

We've gotta go to 'save the people' now,
I'm hell-tweaked & a lil 'erb'd & what UnS
would call Tips.

Just self-administered 4mg Xanax injested w/ Grapefruit,
2mg sub-tonguyness & a large glass of Pastis.

Are you ready to rumble, world?
I'm comin' out tagetchya.
An' get $ for feelin' this freash.

6.49am mornin' 3 - workin' in 15.

An' as I said,
we want yo' trucks, bucks & fucks, mofo's.

Note to self: don't talk to any biz assocs.

nJoy!
UnVincible


----------



## throwitallaway

Stoned as fuck.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am high on poppies, 2,400mg of neurontin, and datura seeds. The poppy dose was a little higher than usual. I did not take enough datura to trip(if you can even call it a trip). I think scopolamine and atropine are supposed to increase the effects of opiates. I am feeling pretty high and the drugs have not fully kicked in yet. I should be really fucked up when they do. 

I also took 200mg of provigil and I have been chewing some betel nut. Neither of those make you high, they are just weak stimulants. They can produce some euphoria but not much.


----------



## Vaya

*Pillows*

35mg hydro, 300mg codeine garnished with an opium joint (so i suppose add smoked thebaine, codeine, morphine and various other natural but fairly inactive opiatesto the mix). 





daaaammmn son....... lettin yer tolerance drop and then goin back at it rocks fuckin ..... gala abdul achmed el sinto its rainin' and miles davis is playin just for me 



peace my nubian brothas.


aw shit, im white


----------



## nenarOPI

A few bumps of meth when I woke up (first time using meth)
Two small bowls of high quality nugged (it's all i smoke b wahaha)

feeling pretty damn good


----------



## Limpet Chicken

Just had 140mg dihydrocodeine last evening(no tolerance), still nodding, had a further 160mg today, and smoked 2 joints of high quality herb, so I am pretty fucking blazed right now, can hardly hold my cigarette.


----------



## RyanM

hmm m Hello  i'm packed I'm holding I'm smiling  yepp it won't stop I won't come down I keep stock  doo doo doo doo do doo doo doo uhh I'm on that stuff again     I'm always on it or else sleeping  but it's that stuff    all the time   since the last post when I moved to this house oh wow I fell way too fast   but I can't know that  it's all okay we can't think how bad   it all is    some things are broken for good  no it's okay  chop another line like a coda with a curse noo I'm not coming down   and I won't runnn for my life


----------



## UnSquare

*What's That Guy Doin' To The Keyboard?*

^
O.K. in an attempt to mimic RyanM's post i don't care if you dont like it hmmmm it's not my fault i'm glad he's back anddd writting and it's put a smile on my face plus i thinkwee all can relate to a little tiny part somewhere inside somewhere in us all that's sort of like RyanMs crazyfiend non-ropablehorselike behaviour well..... maybe someof us cant but some of us can anyway so how can he afford a house?

I'll have what he's having.

Yup, I'm still up, awake 'n' proud,
strutin' around like King Solomon,
cuttin' babies in half if I have to.

Drinkin' Smirnoff Black Ice
an' havin' slylines off this interwebcafe's benchtop.
The guy next to me jus' left, caus I think he was a lil purturbed,
and THEY STILL WON'T KICK ME OUT!
WEIRD!
I LOOK LIKE SOMEONE WHO I'D KICK OUT IN A SECOND!


----------



## UnSquare

*Amounts To Nothing*

^
Oh... I forgot

240mg 120mg 140mg 255mg 14.30 300mg 220mg 700mg 125ug 400cL
4 Handspans, a yardarm and 3 fingers.


----------



## RyanM

are you insane? what house?  I don't have my own house I'm 18 I don't know what is wrong with you    I meant   how I kind of basically live at this other   house and blah blah blahh   nevermind you did not understand


----------



## DexterMeth

*Re: Amounts To Nothing*

As for me?  Nod enough.  It's not enough...nodding in the zone.  Interzone.  morphine.



			
				UnSquare said:
			
		

> *^
> Oh... I forgot
> 
> 240mg 120mg 140mg 255mg 14.30 300mg 220mg 700mg 125ug 400cL
> 4 Handspans, a yardarm and 3 fingers. *



yeah, you did forget....you forgot to tell us what substance you were snortin' up.


----------



## RyanM

soooo tweaked out... hmmm uhh tweek does that mean more tweek   sure does.  gotta go ninjas


----------



## RyanM

oh wait no I didn't seriously mean that that's a lie I'm done with that stuff ^  *goes to his rehab meeting*


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

^ i thought you died. meh


----------



## DexterMeth

I sure hope you are high right now Tad...otherwise you shouldnt be posting here. you fucking retard.  You're right.  You are quite subtle with how you brag about your retardedness. 

Im stoned solid good on roughly 5lbs of poppy seed tea and a handful of over the counter potentiators.


----------



## LoveToRoll713

I'm just so fucking wasted.... 3 soma 3 beers it sucks soma doesn't keep you fucked up too long, I'm going to supplement with 1 flexeril.


----------



## slintstix

Oh man.. I got run over (well, y'know, in to) by an old man in one of those crazy motorised wheelchair thingies on the walk home from work tonight. that was fucking horrific.

right now im quite flatlined on 5mg xanax, a couple joints and probably a beer once I get up to pee


----------



## budsmokinblonde

I pretty wasted on 4 mgs of Xanax and smoked some pretty good herb.  Thinkin of taking a couple of shots just to get really obliterated.  Or whatever who knows, lol, I am sofa king, we todd did! 8(


----------



## Negative

I'm relaxed on a bit of o-codone, like 60 mgs, and a bottle of boone's . . . getting started on some music work  I gotta get done, tweaking some eq's on a few instrumentals I'm sendin a fellow bluelighter's way for a hopeful collabo, and waiting on my superfuckingsweetsexyubercool lil sweetheart of a babygirl to awaken from her beauty sleep so we can chat . . . y'all know who she is . . .


----------



## Vemp

dropped 1.5 orange butterflys about 1.5 hrs ago...

rolling my fucking face OFF! blasting Astrix   

havent rolled during the day in a long time, it was nice just lying in the sun

now time for a shower with my girl!!!


----------



## New

Fuck rehab! Dropped 534 mgs DXM polistirex 5 hours ago and DAMN!!! felling good!


----------



## NagasakiNightmare

i'm totally sober except for the chamomile tea I drank an hour ago. I feel alright. 
Believe it or not, but I'm incredibly excited to get my four impacted wisdom teeth pulled out this coming Thursday. First of all, they're bothering me and I want them out, second of all, IV Fentanyl + Versed (That's going to be bomb,  general anaesthesic), can't forget to mention the tons of vicodin i'm gonna get. 

Peace out.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Not sooooo high or else I wouldn't be in this thread being able to type.  Just a heavy drone.


----------



## meesa

So, i tried coke for the first time tonight.  I didn't get much of a high...i felt a little "different," but nothing substantial.   Hmm...my nose and mouth are still a bit numb....


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

i'm drunk and slightly bzzzzed. i snorted some ice for reason unknown to myself, around 2 in the morn it's now % and i'm still twacked damn it i hate uppers so much but i don them anyways. i'm never drinking if i know i'm gonna have acces to speed. oh well it'll wear off i'll be cool


----------



## Ninjetic

R-E-L-A-P-S-E! Thats what drugs have done to me!

I've decided to just not give a fuck anymore and go back to doin whatever drug I feel like doing. I've been on coke, meth, and dro since 2am this morning. I hate my fucking life so why not make it interesting with a few drugs?


----------



## throwitallaway

Why not surely!

I'm stoned and been up most of the weekend so a bit sketchy on it, alot of drugs over the weekend.


----------



## wastedwalrus

"I hate my fucking life so why not make it interesting with a few drugs?"

Words I can relate to.

Oops, I'm not high.... umm. Does caffeine count?


----------



## Footloose

wow spun as fuck i didn't know you could get this tweeked smoked a half G of fine SHARDS to myself i'm not gonn ago to sleep for 2 days wow i'm so tweaked i'm talking like RYANM a 12year old who either forgot to take his ritalin or took to much omg


----------



## New

Woot Woot! Drunk as a motherfucker in the hizzie! Feel the stomach burn within you! I feel the love! Drunk drunk drunk! Ahh Yeah!


----------



## gher

Just christened my cracker with a couple of nangs. I'm feeling a bit compulsive so I might go for another one.


----------



## Tiesto

this roach spliff got me so high i dont wanna move.


----------



## erosion

sooooooooooo drunk


----------



## JV

damn i havent posted in here in awhile.  

all ive been doing is drinking and smoking.  high at the moment.


----------



## Ninjetic

Amazing, I actually feel better than I did earlier (earlier I was really fuckin depressed for some unknown reason) Goddamn bipolar disorder, thank god their puttin me on mood stabilizers and xanax soon to regulate it. Tweakin, smokin dro and watchin porno. Gonna crack open a case of beer and chill till daylight.


----------



## NinjaElite

dirty blunt and some beers, feeling good. Nothing up the nose tonight hope to keep it that way for a while.


----------



## RyanM

tweaker...tweaked. hmm do I want to snort more yes duh. I look forward to smoking more later. I can picture it already. weird. every day is the same.  I must figure out how to crash softly. I do not know how. so I won't come down and I keep stock. hm surely there must be some way to return to normal amounts but then again I didn't start low I dove in. I don't get what I'm complaining about. it's almost all free. I'm so lucky. I don't wish for the adderall days back not even if I could have 400mg daily. I don't really even think about adderall. I look down on adderall. I turned my back. I have nothing to complain about. I forgot now what I was trying to complain about since there is no problems at the moment. maybe I'm just bored. yeah that's correct. time to snort a little more. see.there is nothing so bad that speed won't cure. and there we go I changed thinking. good mood.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am high on poppies and neurontin. It feels good, as usual.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

I just IVed 4mg hydromorphone for the first time in my life.  Holy shit....when they say rush, they aren't joking!  Now I know why people get so fucking addicted to the needle!  I'm kinda glad i cant get any more of this shit, or id be fucked!  I'm so fucking itchy right now....I hope everyone has a great night! Peace!


----------



## erosion

^ Yes its the best rush there is.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Yeah..I even let out a little orgasm-like noise when it first hit...haha


----------



## yucatanboy

ahh, i had completely forgotten the power of a few good bongrips over the symptoms of a cold.  I feel much better .  No more aches, I am not coughing much anymore, and I am much more relaxed.  I won't have any problem passing out tonight .

Good medicine


----------



## qsracing

now....3:40am...

meth....all the time...%)


----------



## throwitallaway

Drunk a bottle of buckfast wine and stoned as fuck.


----------



## myanmar

just nice stoned on weed


----------



## DexterMeth

8.5mg DOC "2,5-DIMETHOXY-4-CHLOROAMPHETAMINE "
Dosed at 7:34pm ....I chose 8.5mg (first time dose) in tribute to the great and overhyped Fellini classic 8 1/2. ..


----------



## KemicalBurn

^can we expect a TR from you? :D


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 5mg of MDPV about 2.5 hours ago and another 3mg about 1 hour ago.  The effects I have got from this can not be called a high IMO.  

I was not feeling much from 5mg, just a slight feeling of stimulation and increased energy. With the extra 3mg kicking in I am feeling it a little more. It is still not very strong. Just a slight mood lift and feeling much more awake than before. My body feels a little warmer than before dosing. 

I don't like it much so far. It may be useful for energy or in combination with opiates but by itself it is not much good. Maybe it would be better at a higher dose. Next time I may try 10mg, if I get no negative effects from this.


----------



## DexterMeth

11:00pm.  Nothing mind blowing.  Just very spacy and serene.  All the pluses of an amphetamine high, without the negative body load...and then there's that psychedelic aspect 

Considering upping the dosage.  Possibly even IV.


----------



## DexterMeth

5:05am.  Ended up at around 14mg.  It didnt really hit me until about 3am!!! Talk about a long come up.  A fantastic chem all around.  Im going to dose around 20mg next time.


----------



## zephyr

*sigh* Tim....   i love you man, that is all.


----------



## Tiesto

still feeling the affects of 4mg clonazepam

pretty fucked



ill smoke a spliff sooon


----------



## throwitallaway

Stoned as fuck. Again.


----------



## Tiesto

4mg clonazepam

weed


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am high on 12mg of MDPV, 4 medium size poppy pods(slightly larger than golfballs), and 1,200mg of neurontin.  

This feels quite a lot better than poppies+neurontin without the MDPV. I am feeling a lot of euphoria and I have quite a bit of energy.  Before I took the MDPV I had little energy. I am not feeling the anxiety or jitteriness than stimulants sometimes cause.  

I know that MDPV is not supposed to have any psychedelic effects but it does feel like it has slight psychedelic effects, mental and visual. Maybe it is just a placebo effect or caused by combining with the other drugs.  

I am not getting any noticeable side effects from it. I will check my blood pressure and pulse in a little while to see if it has been raised by this drug.  

MDPV may be better than I thought from my first try. Maybe I just did not take enough that time. I am going to try 15mg of MDPV by itself in a few days. Then I can find out what it is like by itself at a higher dose.


----------



## wastedwalrus

Nitrous fucking rocks!


----------



## Vaya

'bout 30mg snorted oc right now........ finding my pupils is like playing 'wheres waldo'.....


----------



## x-chick

Ditto! 



			
				throwitallaway said:
			
		

> *Stoned as fuck. Again. *


----------



## RyanM

grrr   I just got 60 pills of 30mg adderall oh joy! 1,800mg WOW! I'm so happ-y! *sarcastic* I don't know where my real speed dealer is at the moment   so  I'm stuck with adderall again not happy about it I'd rather have tweek  I'm sure though once I start getting use to adderall before this 1,800mg is gone I'd love it again  well let's go all about I will take 300mg    it's been a long time    probably a couple of months please heart fail me faster or give me back my methamphetamine.


----------



## KemicalBurn

wastedwalrus said:
			
		

> *Nitrous fucking rocks! *



Indeed it does!! :D

Was just nitrous, or did you have something else with it (i highly recommend combining it with acid in the future )


----------



## RyanM

300mg adderall - what a bore
I forever ruined adderall it will never compare to meth not at all  adderall pft  hopefullyy I'll find some tweek some time tonite  adderall will never be the same  not after I have been doing meth all the time and got all use to it's greatness *drools* smoking more and more  more that great feeling  and then take 80 million steps back to adderall it doesn't work

give me back my sugarcane....kept me up...kept me sane...


----------



## meesa

ugh...just a lil drunk...


----------



## Vaya

3omg OC insufflated, 6mg alprazolam, 1 hit of pot and a blanket

I'm tryin' out the newest IVAX generic OC's and am VERY impressed, Teva's can lick my balls but these are almost indistinguishable from the purdue's... cant wait to try Endo's out too though I've yet to find a pic of what they look like.

Peace y'all.


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

A few phat blunts. And im higher than a kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite.


----------



## guccicgurl

4 Blue Dolphins!!! AAhhhh...wish I could share the feeling with all of ya'll. Send the back rubs my way. I'm gettin' ready to smoke some weed because I think it's going away. Took em at like 11pm and it is now 8 in the morning, the next day.


----------



## New

Feeling the deslym creeping into my system....will probably post later during the long-ass peak


----------



## New

It's later...man i feel all swimmy and out of mind,,,,, it feel like christmas for a jew...like hannukah


----------



## lifeisforliving

My revelations hIgh as fuck.. like over 3g cocaine so far:

1. Good cocaine rocks, but sucks by itself. 

2. Good cocaine plus endless supply of GHB - FUCKING BEST COMBO OF MY LIFE. (of stimulants). 

GHB man.. it's like being all geeked/fucked up on cocaine.. euphoric but edgy.. then swallow like 1.5g GHB and it's lick WOOOOOOHHHHOOO happy! RELAXED! joy joy joy! no stress.

This is my new favourite combo.


WQOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOO!!!


----------



## New

Deslym trips last forever...i'm gonna be high for hours!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Im high on 10mg MDPV (insufflated), 5 poppy pods, and 2 neurontin pills.  
It feels wonderful, this is a great combination. I feel very energetic and euphoric. I also feel relaxed and calm. My body feels great. It seems like time is going by much faster than usual. That is a bad thing when you feel so good. 

This combo would be great for socializing. Opiates alone get rid of my social anxiety and make me more sociable but with the MDPV my desire to socialize is much stronger. It don't cause being alone to bother me though.

I am not getting the slightly trippy feeling I got last time so maybe it was my imagination or maybe it was the neurontin. I get some trippy feelings and thoughts from neurontin with high doses but I only used a low dose that time. The slight visuals I am getting may be from using psychedelics so often.  

I am not getting any negative effects from the MDPV/poppy/neurontin combo. It seems very easy on the body, at least with the doses I have taken.

I snorted the first 5mg of MDPV 10 or 15 minutes before taking the poppies and neurontin and because it was insuflated the MDPV kicked in after about two minutes. This gave me 30-40 minutes to experience the MDPV by itself. For the first 2 or 3 minutes as it was kicking in I felt pretty euphoric but that quickly wore off. After that I was left with a slight mood lift but no euphoria until the poppies started to take effect. MDPV produces little euphoria on it's own but when combined with poppies the euphoria is a lot stronger than poppies alone. I snorted the other 5mg about 2 hours later/90 minutes ago. I may snort another 3 or 4mg later. 

I ground up the poppies in a coffee grinder, soaked them in warm water for about five minutes, and then I swallowed them with water. It is faster than tea and don't waste anything. Just make sure you have plenty of water to get the grounds down or they'll get stuck in your throat and trigger the gag reflex. I ran out of water before I got them down once and I puked. 

The day before yesterday I went to wal-mart to check my blood pressure while on 16mg of MDPV. I started with 12mg and ate another 4 mg three hours later. The second dose was about 45 minutes before checking my BP. I checked it 3 times, twice when I first got to the store and again as I was leaving. I had expected that MDPV would raise it some but it did not. The lowest was 126/80 pulse 68 and highest was 135/86 pulse 77. It normally runs between 130/80 pulse 75 and 145/90 pulse 85.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

i'm high on life atm


----------



## Blue_Phlame

oh and trace amounts of LSA


----------



## New

Been Robotripping for 12 hours now, it's kinda werd, eating a donut i can't taste


----------



## Ninjetic

Beeen messed up off klonopin for a good while (since about 7pm last night) took 4 dont even know the mgs for each pill atm. Still feelin some effects. Damn! Did I get this shit cheap! I'm not gonna run out k-pins for quit a while. Then I gotta save up some cash to stock up on bars and weed, After thats done I need to focus on buyinh some meth (at least my new aderall script will hold me over until I can buy some tweak Drugasaurus is comin to getcha!!! I'll be seein the halo monsters soon enough (once I get tweak anyway)


----------



## erosion

HEROIN! SKAG! JUNK! HORSE! DIESEL! HARRY! VEIN GRAVY!


----------



## wastedwalrus

KemicalBurn said:
			
		

> *Indeed it does!! :D
> 
> Was just nitrous, or did you have something else with it (i highly recommend combining it with acid in the future ) *



I did it by itself however I might have the chance to candyflip with it sometime in the not-so-distant future   

Even if I don't I'm definetely going to be doing some next time I roll.


----------



## KemicalBurn

Save your nangs til when your about to come down - it brings everything back on :D

however, with just acid (no MDMA) - do nangs throughout


----------



## Pharmie_Pharmer420

wooow Hippy Flipping's the shit!!


----------



## Sl33p3r

WOOOOTTTTTTTTTTT GO E GO


----------



## Pharmie_Pharmer420

Damn I'm Stoned,

The wonders of bud soaked in hash oil and then smoked out of a 2 ft glass on glass ice bong.......

DeF. gets the job done......

Real good.......

Peace.......


----------



## null_null

insufflated some hydromorphon and feelin nice %)


----------



## CreativeRandom

Vein gravy, that's fucking golden.


----------



## Pharmie_Pharmer420

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh
Shootin the OC'sss


----------



## throwitallaway

Out of it on buckfast wine, weed and speed.


----------



## Sl33p3r

GET THE YAYO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

buzzzzzzzzed outta my head. gity-gity-gity-gone, mang.  hey RyanM eat your heart out. i got some of midwest finest shardy-shard-shards.


----------



## Ninjetic

Did some fine coke with an old friend (who gave me her old pipe cuz she wants to stop weed) The pipe is great
Scored a ton of k-pins the other day, 10 r already gone (in the 3 days I've had them) I been walkin around like a zombie n shit, ppl said I was foamin at the mouth and shit. I got a few of those left, but I'm done fuckin around with em for now. I got some dro, so I'm feelin fine. I got a class in the morning, so I better study while I'm good n stoned (class assignment; read book!) easiest shit in the world. I'll b back later


----------



## Ninjetic

I studied for my class alright (I didnt have to read shit!) Stoned, feelin good and just got some kinda wonderful body rush that made me feel like I was at the beach......relaxingggg


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I Insufflated 8mg MDPV and ate 4 poppy pods and a few datura seeds. I'll probably drink some wine in a few minutes.


----------



## Tiesto

im mad high off bomb weed.

but im dying to pop e holy shitttt been so long since i had a really gooooooood time.


----------



## meesa

^ I will be popping some pills saturday!!!!!!! 
im high off life yay! woohoo!


----------



## wastedwalrus

^I used to be, but I soon built up a tolerance.


----------



## _high_life_

Budds and Brews%)


----------



## PhorIndicator

about 8 or 9 klonopin throughout the day, 50-80 mgs of dextrostat 10 mg imm release throughout the dailt, 250 mh ultram this morning. 


zoh and I'm nodding so hard on damn good dope right now it took me literally 10 minutes to type thid;,


----------



## PhorIndicator

if i had a car named Gemocabril i would name it somadex with cowbell earrings a hat like a funny cowboy hat. ome of the big onrd. woah i jjust saw a roeroise creeping towards mne


----------



## funluver

oh my god!!!!! I am so fucked up!!!!! I forgot my pass word so i had to create a new name!!!  I said god damn!!


----------



## Motox786

*I need some of this ^*



			
				funluver said:
			
		

> *oh my god!!!!! I am so fucked up!!!!! I forgot my pass word so i had to create a new name!!!  I said god damn!! *



LOL. what are you fucked up on?


----------



## PhorIndicator

funluver youi're even dumber then me even though your fycked yp go eat a shit sandwich with piss musyatd for me


----------



## funluver

^^coked out and drunk


----------



## Motox786

Nice.... I was on a pretty high dose of dexedrine, but i'm coming down now... just took 5mg xanax, hopefully i will get to sleep. I might drink a beer.... I'llve be really fucked up though



EDIT - Oh, and I'm higher than shit


----------



## funluver

i think we might b up 4 awhile. lol


----------



## Motox786

Hope not. I got a meeting for work tommorow at 2... I'm gonna look all cracked out and not be able to pay attention.... I need to get some more meth or dex if i dont get sleep


----------



## funluver

hmmmm, for a meeting i think sleep would be the best.  if i stay high i make no since!


----------



## Motox786

Yeah... I'm gettin all paranoid now. I hope that xanax kicks in fast 

I have some ativan too. do you think i should take some of that too just in case the xanax isn't enough?


----------



## funluver

hmm, i never mix drugs.  if the xanax isn't working then just redose on meth.  just b/c if u pass out to hard u might not wake up on time...  and that would suck!!!


----------



## Motox786

yeah, but xanax and ativan are the same thing (basically).... I dont know.. I'll just see if this knocks me out, and if it doesn't i'll just find more meth and smoke a shit ton.


----------



## funluver

be carefull!!!  like i said, don't pass out to hard!  be careful!! this is my friday night so i do not have to worry but u do


----------



## throwitallaway

Been smoking weed since i woke, stoned to the bone.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

keta . . . . .mine!!!!  
hardy har har har eat my dust!


----------



## Motox786

Hey. I got plenty of sleep last night... I feel kinda like shit, but i just drank a red bull and took 20mg of Adderall and I was fine... I had to set like 4 different alarms to wake me up though


----------



## UnSquare

*6.00 AM AUS EAST TIME YAY*

I feel chipper.
Last man standing.
Again.
Have to go work soon.
But my boss is still asleep n shit.
Perhaps I have another 'waterfall'.
Beautiful ring to it, yeah?

Waterfall.


----------



## UnSquare

*I Think A Fair Bit, Yeah?*

Having said that, 
I feel a bit sketchy...
...Xanax it is.

Still sounds nice.

Xanax.


----------



## throwitallaway

Stoned from nice hash and weed and a bit tipsy from cider.


----------



## Tiesto

took 3 bowls.

game over.


----------



## Vaya

Whoooooo..... woke up at 11 this morning, had 20 minutes to get rid of 9 grams of bud before a day-long flight back to Philly. So I did what any man would do.

I ate the shit raw and chased it with beer!

Today was insane.... unwinding on oxy+alpraz


----------



## Bradshaw2727

I have no idea whats going on right now..im real stoned fuck dude and i took tramadol..this is strong weed..its better than it looks..haha damn


----------



## wastedwalrus

Ya ate the weed raw? That a waste man if it wasn't cooked.

Oh man, I must do that oxy and praz combo. Sounds quite nice.

I ate 4 milligrams of xanax (one of the pills was sublingual) and plugged 1.5mg about 30 minutes later and then I chewed up .5mg's. I'll be going for another mg in a while. Damn it's nice. I must get offline though, it's killing my high. 
Peace out.


----------



## DexterMeth

(Batman theme song melody) Ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma Morphine!


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

i cant think of a way i havent used k today.  of wait i havent eaten any. shoot some, boot some, snort some.have some fun.  rollercoaster ride thru the galaxy.


----------



## Motox786

where's RyanM? I havent heard from that kid in a long time... I kinda miss reading his posts


----------



## RyanM

i have beenn busy you know    I can't stay home    it's meth alll the time  andd that makes you very busy. I have been hanging with some new friends.getting more.smoking more.snorting some.  it's a busy life style but once you become friends who just also some how happen to deal it and then they just give you it for free you have it made. the more the better.so that's what I have been doing. finding more tweakers.who have a lot.or share.or deal. it works. and of course spend every amount of money I get on it but what else is a pay check to go for other than meth?


----------



## NinjaElite

^^^hmmm, who would have perdicted this 6 months ago. I mean besides every single person on this board. 

To bad no one warned you about it; oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## Vaya

wastedwalrus said:
			
		

> *Ya ate the weed raw? That a waste man if it wasn't cooked.
> *



or so one would think.

two reasons I ate the bud raw: There was no time to cook it, and it was completely free. 

P.S. - cooking the bud DOES decarboxylate the THC, making it more bioavailable, yes.... but may I burn eternally in hell if I wasnt stoned out of my GOURD for almost ten hours yesterday!!


----------



## tyler5

3mg of xanax XR and some cannabis .. mm


----------



## dbighead2

Vaya said:
			
		

> *but may I burn eternally in hell if I wasnt stoned out of my GOURD for almost ten hours yesterday!!  *




helllllllll yeaaaaah%) 

stay high son


----------



## Disco Corpse

YESSSSSS DUDES! lol just got home from the opening of a new rave club down here in Melbourne, got a lift home, and I'm still quite munted! Just chillin out here listening to some phat hard trance on the headphones, this is maaaad fun! Considering a shower soon, and then just lying down and riding the end of this tidal wave....

I don't take drugs often, but jeeeeez, when I do!!!  FUCK YEAH!!!

Peace out motherfuckers! I'm rollin balls here!


----------



## Disco Corpse

God damn... Update here from the Corpse... I forgot how insanely great a hot hot shower was under the influence of good ol MDMA! *chuckles evilly*


----------



## slintstix

I ate 30mg diazepam before going out tonight and ive had about 5 r 6 jack daniels and 2 bong rips of really decent weed. 

seriously, alcogol + benzos + weed =


----------



## qwe

rum&coke and bluelight
mm


----------



## qwe

ah hah drunk like a mug nigga


----------



## throwitallaway

Up all night, got rather drunk, took some speed, mdma powder and pills, blinder of a night. 

Smoking away at some nice green, chill out.


----------



## RyanM

90mg adderall,one e,(it's been a while), I think I'm going to see if I can talk my way into smoking sum crack for a little bit,and later on or more like asap I am going out to smoke and get high...on tweak that is.. it's very much needed to keep me alive and sane.


----------



## crappybones

ritalin 50mg, too much alco, hydroooooo


----------



## Vaya

35mg oxy snorted and 5mg xanax sublingual, shit this took so long toowrite and my eyes take about 5 secondss to focuws on he screen so right w now i dont know if i am typing right or not i guess we shallsee


----------



## RyanM

WOAHHHHH  this e is killing m,e  I forgot what e felt like   how in the world am, I going to smoke a ton of tweak?  ahhh and I'm alm,ost all talked m,y way into smoking crack too     WHOOPS    oh well I won't hesitate...She shoots packets in an alleyway Like to go right in and then take her away Take her to a place I know and maybe I will someday like to buy her things and take her out in my car Like to take her home to meet my Ma and my Pa Kill my 82 year old and baby we'll go far And I won't hesitate She comes quickly and without no noise Wanna take her home and show her off to the boys Wanna take her home and she can play with some of my toys And I won't hesitate She shoots packets in an alleyway Kill my 82 year old come take me away And I won't hesitate *jumps up*

wowww I love e so much  I forgot how great it was    ahhh NOW I'M so torn  e or meth? e or meth e or meth e or meth   hmmmm  how about e and meth? both  yes I pick both   and I'll justt smoke for free all the time   yep- hang out with the right people   and sooner or later    I'll go to heaven and live in the lab of pure ice..*drools*


----------



## RyanM

obscene fantasy spins in my mind I'm going no where, love the way I feel when I am lost in your barbed wire hair,m I am cut on silky breath my dear my heart is racing sewer in this mind don't care much for this life I'm facing

givee m,e back my sugarcane kept me up kept me sane feel no sunshine feel no rain don't know if I'll ever love again  

mirror to my mind you seemed so kind my trust's unerring messed my head up real good do you find that life's disturbing? I'm so tired most of the time,my heart keeps twisting burning>< gut implodes on ice I want now that this world stops turning<<   give me back sugarcane kept me up kep-t me sane feel no sunshine I feel no rain don't know if I'll ever love again.....dont know if I'll ever love again....I promise please..down on my knees.I'll be your whore..just give me....More.....give me back my sugarcane-kept me up- kept me sane feel no sunshine I feel no rain don't know if I'll ever love again...don't know if I'll ever love again...don't know will I ever love again?


----------



## DexterMeth

woke up from a long and interesting dream to gulp down some more laudinum. ..then a 10mg shot of doc.


----------



## Karaboudjan

Dosed on 2.75ml GBL earlier and watched The Fantastic Four. Fell asleep where they started to get the affects of the space cloud and woke up and everyone was all different, fucked up that film 

Had 3ml of GBL now, starting to feel it. I wonder if I'll pass out cold. It would be interesting.


----------



## myanmar

nice weed...


----------



## slintstix

I ate 2mg xanax, made a _strong_-ass brew oif my favourite hot beverage %) and am currently chillin' nicely with a joint and a beer. 

this is the pwn


----------



## DexterMeth

^Geee. i wonder what that hot beverage may be.


----------



## boywonder

First time smoking "bubblehash." Yee fucking yaw. A little bubble goes a long way.


----------



## spork

Xanax


----------



## _high_life_

Baked...%)


----------



## gher

I had a six month old tab of acid this morning. It actually felt more intense than they did when I first got them. I took it about 11 hours ago and I'm still feeling the effects.


----------



## throwitallaway

Since i was last on here on saturday morning after big night on friday, been drinking and taking pills on both saturday and tonight, drinking all day saturday with lots of weed and hash. Pretty much an all weekend party.


----------



## Tiesto

hjiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

kim mitchell - all we are

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

weed


----------



## myanmar

OMG! 
took 5 mg of diazepam, first time experience, and I definitely like this shit!

I was at my dealers place and I found a strip of valium.
"can I have this?"
sure, 10 E for 10

So I have no clue if I am ripped off but I truly enjoy it


----------



## myanmar

thinking of taking another one or just smoke some more weed


----------



## Makaveli69

Tussionex, diazepam, bicardi 151, Dexedrine, Weed... i was seeing doubles for abit.. time to drink more !

sometimes i wished i wasn't clean off the D.... but im prolly just gonna say fuck it soon anyway now.


----------



## Tiesto

stoned


----------



## myanmar

just  took 3 pills of valium 5 mg and 1,5 ml GBL

now smoking some weed 

----

waiting for a nice chill high


----------



## myanmar

Now feeling it already ...

NICE....
some chill Sasha - fundacion  NYC sounds... mmm!


----------



## lifeisforliving

^^ yeah man.. the last week or so, I've been combining GHB and *small* doses of alcohol and xanax... it's SUCH a nice relaxed body-buzz. 

Do you get the feeling where your arms and legs feel cool/warm at the same time and kinda "buzz"?


----------



## myanmar

G always gives me buzzes in my legs


----------



## EV-inc

HAHAH wooooooooooooooooooooooo ......Im fuckin hammered and sooooooooooooo RIPPPPPPPPPPPPPEDDD....aahahuaahahah...fuck yes



I FUCKING HATE YOU - GODSMACK = GODDDDDDDD!!


best song EVERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sl33p3r

umm well...
my mush trip just ended...
and i feel like shit but i cant sleep...
pce


----------



## throwitallaway

Had a nice spliff...feeling nice.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Pretty amped on some dextroamphetamine...its alright but I'd much prefer a nice opiate over this  This has got to be the shortest post for someone who is amped.


----------



## throwitallaway

Been stoned all day and ate some hash about half an hour ago, hasn't hit yet.


----------



## RyanM

hm been up for 2 days no biggie,60mg adderall,snorted 4 lines of tweak to get started,smoked the rest of the night day,some crack today,thinking about this e I have on me, uh waiting for the phone call to go pick up more tweak, um in the mean time while waiting on the tweak, this person might buy me a gram of coke to hold me over till the tweak for phone call.
so I decided  to come here to make the time go a little faster but all that is going through my head  is if I should take the e or wait hmm I could get more... hmmwhat a hetic day..


----------



## throwitallaway

Eat the E.

Wish i had an E on me now to eat it, i wouldn't be sitting thinking about it.

Fuck, eating hash is a pschedelic experience. It's starting to work.


----------



## meesa

^^ I'd say fuck the coke and take the pill....


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 5mg of DOC about 30 minutes ago. I'm not feeling anything yet.


----------



## throwitallaway

The hash ate is working great, very stoned and just after smoking a joint and 3 pipes. 

Doc, what's it like? never heard of it before.

Actually if i was ryan i'd take the coke then keep the pill for when there's no cocaine left.


----------



## Tiesto

i smoked a fat head and now im goooooooooone.

crazy body high.  i dont wanna move.


----------



## wastedwalrus

2mg of xanax along with half of a glass of Grapefruit juice an hour prior to eating the pills, another half 30 minutes prior to eating them, and the last half with the pills.


By the way, Jazz (more specifically Miles Davis) is beautiful


----------



## Vaya

insufflated-2c-D-induced MADNESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS HOLY MOLEY


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

The 5mg of DOC was not enough so I snorted another 2.5mg in two doses.1mg followed by 1.5mg 2 hours later. It did not burn much. That was enough to bring me to a fairly strong +3. I expected it to burn like 2c-e/2c-p but there was only a slight sting. I also ate some poppies. It is not as intense as 2c-e, 2c-p, or miprocin. It is not as visual either. It was not very euphoric until the poppies kicked in but I was in a bad mood before the DOC. I like it but not as much as 2c-e/p or miprocin. Next time I think I will snort 5-6mg. 

There are no side effects at all.


----------



## chandler

Just had a cone, listening to zeppelin...

 

Have to go out to dinner with girlfriend and her friends (so not fair) in like 20 minutes. Haven't eaten anything today, great weed, big bowl, wasn't expecting to be this munged...

8(


----------



## paradoxcycle

Feeling pretty good on 200mg butalbital- very relaxed.


----------



## NinjaElite

Kinda high on some codeine I got from my doc for my sore throat, but it has kind of a short duration for me. Trying to conserve em best I can but half the script is gone already. Thinkin' about trying to get him to give me some of that sizzurp by tellin him I can't swallow the pills.


----------



## Cronic King

I'm pretty geeked right now. 

Last night I was walking down the street and thought I saw a cop car ahead of me. It was past curfew and I was nervous of being stopped or searched. Therefore I ditched a fat blunt that I was carrying in someone's front yard and then got stopped by the cop. He asked me if I was "one of the people cutting through back yards" or something crazy like that. Suddently I was surrounded by 3 more cop cars, but they all left when I showed them that there wasn't any mud on my shoes (it was raining yesterday pretty bad). As i left for my house I was gonna turn around and get the blunt back, but I noticed a cop following me to make sure I go home. 

Anyways, I woke up today at about 10 AM and went back to get the blunt. It was still raining and I figured I wouldn't find the blunt cuz it would have fallen apart in the rain. To my luck, I find it and take it back home. 

I had to take the bud out of the melting blunt shell and put it in the microwave for various times until it was finally dry. At last I smoked it and now you can see why I'm sooooo high right now and wanna share


----------



## Anthrax

Gonna chew some Soma's + Xanax now...
Then when im feeling them im going for the OC 80's--


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Im pretty high. I found some weed in my house so Im pretty high. damn I havent made a high post on BL in a while. well um yeah wooh im high!


----------



## Vaya

30mg 2C-D, snorted. +5mg sublingual.
1 hour later, add ~175ug LSD, sublingual.
The above = Me. 

I am Free.
I am sooooooooooo free right now.... and I wanted to share it with you all.

 Vaya 

Edit: + 10mg insufflated8(


----------



## Synto

Fucking blazed. Last time I can do ANY drugs other than opiate wd medication for 6 weeks, which doesn't count anymore. No more herb for 6 weeks. I'm gonna be hurtin. Anyways, just smoked like 2.5g and I'm sufficiently blazed. I think I've eaten too much. Heh.


----------



## Vaya

God fucking damn. add like 30 more mg of 2C-D to that list plus a half pill eaten and half snorted TOP quality MDA pills,this is so therapeutic with the peaking of the LSD.  perfectly timed.

Peace out yall its 5AM in philly lol i got work in 5 hours.... no sleep til brooklyn....


----------



## eagleplatinum

This is one long ass thread!!!!

I crushed and swallowed about 240mg of Oxycodone IR at about 8 o'clock EST.  I am still feeling a little afterglow, but not much.  I nodded for like three hours earlier, I kept falling asleep while trying to read stuff on the computer, and I would wake up when my head bobbed up and down.

The nod ended about one o'clock EST, and ever since I have been just waiting to get tired again so I can go to sleep.


----------



## Limpet Chicken

Twacked as hell, 200mg HI reduced methamp, fresh from the lab workup, fucking wheeee!


----------



## pesuto

These pink dolphins are fucking fantastic. Besides that, the herb is cured to near perfection, the bong is clean and in order, and to top it all off I found some good trance cds I thought had been stolen...

Brilliant Weather too.













Tremendous Paranoia Seems to be Swallowing me Whole!

Peace


----------



## Ninjetic

^Wish I could post some pics of my new pipes, but I'll do that once I stop smokin from this sweet sidecar that I just got a real good deal on. Stoned, nicely stoned. Even tho I had the fear that I was out of weed, I managed to find one of those old hidden stashes I always keep for myself in times of need (it was in plain sight of everybody but they never saw it because it was unpackaged and had a very light smell to it. The sidecar I got works great (even tho I had to settle on it instead of getting a double bubble like I planned to) My friend's shop had a sale case, so I asked him how much the really far out sidecar was (it was originally 79.99, then it was 30% off) he even lowered the price to $55 cuz I'm his "#1 customer" I'll get a double bubbler later, as I will have quite alot of money to spend soon. Still can't believe I stashed so much away in such an obvious place. I guess I'm lucky or somethin. Ramblin right now cuz my doc got me back on aderall (for my college classes, cuz I suck at essays without my aderall) Whats funny is how the class is only 2 hours long, so afterwards I've got a ton of excess energy (more than I usually do) I did so many things last night before I went to bed around 2am. I did some light weight training, 50 situps, and started drawing designs for this one miniature landscape. Today I'm gonna go skateboarding (or rollerblading) practice with my bass, do more excercise (maybe I'll get some muscle on this 100-somethin lbs. frame of mine Goin to a party tomorro, hope it goes well. Then saturday I'm sposed to meet up with this chick and go to the movies (which will b interesting, as she's from NYC and loves trance and E) right now my aderall is counteracting with my high, so I'm sorta hyper and stoned. More info later on if I feel its important to post about (like my new pipes!!!!)


----------



## pesuto

Ninjetic it's frightening how similar you look to an old friend of mine.

I too appreciate some good weed and speed! Synergistic effects woo!








Peace


----------



## bingey

*I'm so high right now i feel like making A POST ABOUT  IT*

Fresh poppies (enough to fuck me up) + 20 mg loperamide + 6 beers (equivalent) and a sweet litte joint , a little overwheling (should have counted the poppies)f but feels nice after beig sober/sick for a few days


----------



## RyanM

tweak tweak  ,up for 4 days now,hopefully gonna have some fun and hot rail a couple of lines, earlier today in the morning when I was standing or whatever I almost passed out,but I sat down waited,then smoke some and snorted,hm it's almost 9pm,going to be leaving soon to smoke or hot rail or both it depends what happens,not that I REALLLLY care as long as I have my sugarcane keeps me up keeps me sane.peace.


----------



## RyanM

woah I am so tweaked out I just got done smoking a-l-o-t and it's not even midnight yet but it is my 4th day up always tweaked but woah I'm not going to smoke any more for atleast an hour  I can't believe I actually put the pipe down and said to myself "uhhh no thanks not right now I'm good" my dear my heart is racing my heart keeps twisting burning gut implodes on ice I want now that this world stops turning.


----------



## myanmar

well well..
I had a nice night clubbing..

Heaps of sambuca, and cocaine and a little bit of GHB


now trying to come down, with weed, GHB, diazepam


----------



## Vaya

Weed, 2C-D (just a little), half a tab of MDA, whole tab of MDMA
menthol cig run @ 4AM 

PEACE!


----------



## Tiesto

i woke up, an hour later went out to my boys.  hittin the water bong, bubbler, and splff for an hour long session.  then came back and smoked a blunt with my friend.  i was maaaaaaaaaaad high earlier.  now im just high and tired.


----------



## myanmar

Yay!
today my new medicin order arrvid today
so my buddy and I are now on
-150 mg tramadol
- 1 mg alprazolam

and the usual GBL


----------



## lifeisforliving

lorazepam 1.5
alprazolam 2mg
temazepam 30mg

going from warm... to fuzzy... togeez it's hard to read this screen...


down down down into the benzy slumber... not a care in the world, and the world is benevolent.


----------



## lifeisforliving

hey.... how safe is like 1g GHB (from known source) to combine with benzos?

Is it as dangerous as doing with alcohol?

*urgently awaiting informatoin to decide to add a gram of GHB*


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

Blazed one phat ass blunt...  Im higher than a mutha fucka!


----------



## Vaya

lifeisforliving said:
			
		

> *hey.... how safe is like 1g GHB (from known source) to combine with benzos?
> 
> Is it as dangerous as doing with alcohol?
> 
> *urgently awaiting informatoin to decide to add a gram of GHB* *



I donno the answer but I'd wait til you've researched it a bit more before choosing to mix those two respiratory depressants if I were you. In the spirit of harm reduction, not fun reduction of course 

anyway just got back from a rather long fucking trek8) 3hr car ride total for a classified quantity of OC  you can bet your bottom dollar i broke into this stash as soon as i got home ('bout 20 minutes ago).

might add a dash of klonopin or xanax with a twist of tequila and a side of pot, but for right now im just layin here... enjoyin the main course... 

peace


----------



## Slay

Sniff, sniff, I sense sober people.


----------



## carl

25mg valium, lots of bongs


----------



## RyanM

up since monday slept last night from 2am to 1pm it's now almost 6am saturday I have to work 9 hours today but it's okay though because even though I still can't figure out how to softly crash I still have a lot so it's not a big problem so hmm I'm going to have The Breakfast of Champions if you know what I mean, it really gives me that extra boost to help me through the day,gonna bring my p with,for break time,for when done,for later,to do this all over again tomorrow and work 9 hours and probably not sleep tonight

it's okay though  it's weird I'm fine my eyes aren't red that's the only thing that matters the little tiny hallicuations and  voices that only I hear,you know the ones,the secret conversations you pick up on people around you,whispering talking about you but so obscene you know it's not really them talking, ohhh those aren't a thing,I can handle that

and I'm not tired any way so it's no problem

well enough chit chatting away,soon the sun will be up,and it will still make me mad,,but   it's going to feel like a wonderful day I see it,cuz I got allll I need,and probably getting more,I must keep stock.

well it's 552 gonna load my p and start the morning right

hmm have funnn people  byeeee tweak tweak


----------



## Roby.K

I'm super stoned now and i am very happy.

yippyyyy


----------



## Anthrax

Im still on my Oxycodone binge, but at monday im going to self detox with Methadone!

But thats monday.. now im doing dope,
did one shot of 80mg OxyContin earlier
today when i woke up!
Now i have cooked up one OC 80
to 2 shots - 40mg x 2 ! 

Took one of those shots 5mins ago
and now i took 1mg Xanax sublingual +
3 Soma's 1050mg ...

Gonna get soo high tonite' !
Got a few hundred milligrams of oxycodone left..

Pic of: 
One OC 80mg - 3 Xanax 2mg bars - 1 Mio-Relax"_Karisoprodol_"(generic Soma) and one shot of 40mg of oxycodone...


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

I took a hit of keef. Damn im high it wasnt even a big one at that. Im suprised it got me high at all considering I smoke every day being that its summer and all.


----------



## GreenBarts

IM fucking ripped off a wu-banger. I have a gram of cocaine and 1/4 oz of some nugget. With a blueberry blunt wrap, i think smoking coke on a nug is a waste. IM FUCKED.


----------



## Anthrax

GreenBarts said:
			
		

> *IM fucking ripped off a wu-banger. I have a gram of cocaine and 1/4 oz of some nugget. With a blueberry blunt wrap, i think smoking coke on a nug is a waste. IM FUCKED. *



Well it is kinda waste of coke.. if you want to smoke Cocaine
you should cook it to Crack first.
It is actually realy easy!


----------



## RyanM

2am sunday  getting close to 6am  again  then I will smoke before work again   tonight  in the bathroom secretly smoking   the rug    moved under my feet seriously like     I was moving with it like a magic carpet rug thing CRAZY but all else is good I guess   I'm going to try to rest   I have to work another 9 hours today    but I do have a lot of tweak so I will be able to   but 11 hours of sleep in 7 days just isn't cutting it


----------



## RyanM

and hearing things.... that are becoming real or are real?    like stupid  Music coming out of my speakers but I don't even have anything playing   but just like noise like gr I can't explain what is that  grr *looks around*


----------



## Motox786

Sup Ryan???? I'm tweakin on some dexedrine right now... And drunnk... And high... 

Definately a combo that you should try if you haven't... soooooo sweeeeet


----------



## Ninjetic

Drunk, stoned, slightly tweaked, and been skateboarding hardcore in my backyard on my newly constructed halfpipe! I've been floating/flying for a good few hours now, and gravity seems to have become my bitch as I land very slow when I jump high. Being wasted really helps ya get used to the fear of falling, so I've been having alot of fun. Gonna post my sidecar pics soon, but right now I gotta go paint some things and build some things and chase something....


----------



## RyanM

oh wow! last night I got sleep again like 230am, till 630am got tweaked before work and on break and after and then before work again cuz I worked a double   and then after and now it's 1030pm  and   guess what I'm doing? yes you guessed what,what a surprise that is.

hopefully going on a drive for  m,ore.  or seeing if this person got a gram so I dont have to  or else  road trip for a ball again or two  or else     we have to wait till tomorrow. why does that seem so bad to wait till tomorrow? I still have a lot left. I won't run out tonight   I don't even know why I'm smoking  but for some reason  it's like Noo not tomorrow come on let's go now  it will be worth like tomorrow is so farrrrr away or I could be dead by thenn and I won't get tweak   yes it's like that,it's completely blown into this HUGE real problem that I'm trying to deal with, I don't want to wait till tomorow, it does m,atter,  wow,adderall I was split in two and I could see it  and be torn the middle with the good and bad, with tweak I already lost that talent, I lost that little voice that spoke quietly that still made me see the problem how bad it was made me see real reality for a little bit,   but with tweak there's no stupid "look at your pproblem" voice        thankfully   I didn't think about that till now  typing here well yeah now any way I frogot what I was really talking about or going on about so okay  back to my problem       we have to get tweak yes we can't just waitt grrrr it should be sold over the counter not in pills though pft grr people say how meth is so bad and that it's taking over and all this stuff  obviously it's not growing fast enough. there needs to be more.come on people it's just like weed.get smoking.


----------



## pesuto

Last Night I Tweaked Just Like I Did The Night Before,

Except I Actually Did Something With My time For About One hour.






Peace


----------



## eagleplatinum

I just took a fat shot of heroin.  Now I am warm as hell and ready to post!!!


----------



## yucatanboy

I drank a bottle of STRONG homebrew stout (>8% alc), roughly 1 Pt 6oz, and am about to spark up a bowl... feeling good.  Just paid my rent and cleaned the kitchen, being responsible kicks ass.


----------



## RyanM

hey it's 4:20am here,wanna smoke? some tweak? come on,*smokes sum tweak*


----------



## ticktock

1mg Valium, yay. I'm soooo hammered.8)


----------



## DexterMeth

ticktock said:
			
		

> *1mg Valium, yay. I'm soooo hammered.8) *


^wtf? off 1mg of valium?  Are you sure it was valium, or are you just kidding?  They dont make a 1mg valium pill.  Besides, 1mg is such a small amount of valium, i couldnt even possibly feel it even if i were the size of a mouse.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As for me: 'bout 2:52am Monday morning.  fadded/stoned as shit off some homemade laudinum. (small dose of alcohol with a fairly large dose of morphine and some other opiates that are present in poppy pods and seeds).  I am nodding so hard right now, passing in and out of consiousness.  I keep forgetting what i am doing, or where i am.  I in a complete dream world right now.  It's taken me like 20 minutes to write this. ha.Im sick of pulling my head back up.  Im gonna go watch the most boring  show possible and nod the fuck out....old black and white, slow and quiet movies are good.  The boring and blended limitations of everything.  The crackling of the old audio.  Ah god, it's so boring that it's soothing bliss.  Dextermeth is nodding out.


----------



## ticktock

^Yes, it is Valium. I am currently on 2mg pills that I cut in half for my dose. They have been tapering me down so as to avoid me getting terribly addicted to them. I was, at one stage on 15mg a day. And yes, you're right, 1mg does nothing for me. I would honestly prefer to be put on Xanax but unfortunately with a psychiatrist and doctor like mine (they know of my drug history) that isn't going to happen, even though I wouldn't abuse it I would just use it as needed.

ps. note the sarcasm emoticon in my first post.


----------



## slintstix

^Ha, 1mg diazepam? What a cock-tease.

I'm just smoking a quick bowl before work.


----------



## RyanM

hiii I slept from 5am till 10am  woohoo I'm, slowly getting my sleep back, it's 11am now   uhh smoked sum,not that much cuz my m,om  is home now,mbut I'm, waitingg on sum probably like 30 minutes or so    and thennn the fun begins *grins* have a good day. tweak tweak


----------



## Motox786

1mg valium? wtf????? That stuff is 1/10 (Possibly 1/20?) as strong as xanax... 



Anyways... I just chased 2 xanax bars (4mg) with a coors. And i'm planning on drinkin 3 more coors light's


----------



## legalizendecriminalize

they don't make 2mg valium either, but I just ate 30mg and 10mg more sublingual, but still can't sleep. I'll wait 20min, and try 40mg more (valium of course) so maybe good night? or maybe more post whoring we'll see.


----------



## legalizendecriminalize

^^^oops yes they do 2mg 5mg and 10mg, I stand corrected.


----------



## allnighttrip

at two hits at 6 still trippin...so glad to see the thing i love has come back to me


----------



## DexterMeth

ticktock said:
			
		

> *^Yes, it is Valium. I am currently on 2mg pills that I cut in half for my dose. They have been tapering me down so as to avoid me getting terribly addicted to them. I was, at one stage on 15mg a day. And yes, you're right, 1mg does nothing for me. I would honestly prefer to be put on Xanax but unfortunately with a psychiatrist and doctor like mine (they know of my drug history) that isn't going to happen, even though I wouldn't abuse it I would just use it as needed.
> 
> ps. note the sarcasm emoticon in my first post.  *



ok. i understand.  But still man, even 15mg a day is like nothing.  At least for me.  I dont really abuse benzos at all anymore.  I mean, if i come across some i will, but i dont use them daily like i used to.  15mg never did anything for me.  I could use 15mg a day for years, and stop taking it without tapering and probably be fine...but this is comming from a shitty body like mine that needs around 100mg of diazapam(valium) to get any sort of beneficial effects out of it.  im not bragging.  I hate having a high natural tolerance to diaza.  Well, i guess im talking more about recreational dosages.  For theraputic reduction of anxiety/stress, i THINK around 50-60mg would work on me.  Back to recreational though.  100mg is the starting point and then i go from there.  For example, if i have a pile of assorted benzos and want to get FUCKED UP off them, i'll take 100mg diazapam as the "foundation" of the benzo high.  Then i'll add little increments at a time of others...after the diaza has started to kick in of course. ..in comes 6-8mg clonazapam.  3-6mg alprazolam.  7.5-15 midazolam... and 1-2mg rophynol.  Mmmmmmm.  The breakfast of champions.


----------



## Vaya

Motox786 said:
			
		

> *1mg valium? wtf????? That stuff is 1/10 (Possibly 1/20?) as strong as xanax...
> *



1/10th as potent as xanax, if you were curious....


----------



## meesa

hmm, still a bit high from some coke..


----------



## RyanM

I smoked the last of the tweak I had for the mom,ent being *sigh* I think I might snort this e I have or swallow either way I'm taking it     if I can't have tweak I'm doing e and I don't know what I'm going to do if I don't have tweak or e I will probably just collapse and die.


----------



## DexterMeth

I am SOOOOO SOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fucked the hell up on GBL!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA. I love this shit to death!!@!!  It puts benzos to shame!!! It feels like the perfect benzo with more good wanted stimulation, and all around superior euphoria.....HOLY SHIT.  I FOUND MY NEW vice and IM LOVING EVERY BIT OF IT.  BLAHAHAHHA>


----------



## subdefy

^ Wait till you hit withdrawals


----------



## PGTips

RyanM said:
			
		

> *I will probably just collapse and die. *


You'll do that if you keep using meth and MDMA like you are.


			
				subdefy said:
			
		

> *^ Wait till you hit withdrawals  *


You need to use a hell of a lot for quite a while before withdrawls kick in, at least thats what I've found from having a large supply of GBL and some rather heavy (long) weekends recently.

Dexter, think I'll join in a dose of GBL :D


----------



## Pingu

im so, so stoned.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Drown out the machinery in my head.... Noddin like what.


----------



## UnSquare

*Yeah, I Feel Pretty Smooooov*

I want to share.

I'm heaps stoned.
I was goin' to sleep in, but my girlfriend
made me drive her to work,
and it was all early
& I couldn't be bother going back to sleep.

So I got back,
cleans my beautiful body,
smoked some bless'd 'erb,
dropped off my girlies keys
which she always forgets,
ate 8mgs of Xanax,
bought a 4 pack of Cruiser Blacks for Aus$12-,
walked into the nearest internet cafe,
an' am currently drinking and typing.

Sometimes you just gotta let em know.

Here's a dicksize -
Did You Know -
On Tuesday I et the equivilent of half a kilo of diazepam.
Conscious all the way, drinking.

And we still won trivia.

What's wrong with me doc?


----------



## Karaboudjan

AlphaNumeric said:
			
		

> *You need to use a hell of a lot for quite a while before withdrawls kick in, at least thats what I've found from having a large supply of GBL and some rather heavy (long) weekends recently.
> 
> *



Seconded :D


----------



## NinjaElite

bout, hmmm almost 3 zbars; blunt; quart smirnoff twist apple; and some mushrooms, mostly pan. subbs with some cubes mixed in for good measure(all picked by me, in my pasture).

Feeling pretty fucking good, havent been in this state for a while. First time ever with pan. subbs kind mellower than cubes, which is lovely.


----------



## DexterMeth

subdefy said:
			
		

> *^ Wait till you hit withdrawals  *



why would i hit withdrawls?  And thanks for smiling about it, like you almost hope i do experience them, or that you know more about this drug than me or something.  I am well aware of the nasty fucking withdrawls if this drug is overused for too long. Which is why I'm never going to get the the point of use where withdrawls are possible.  Fuck that.  

Alphanumeric: ......fuck yeah 

HA! I dosed 3 times today already before typing up this post.  I dosed 4ml the first time, 3ml the 2nd, and 2ml the 3rd.  Not even 1hr of time went by after each does until i passed out.  I don't even remember passing out at all.  For example.  The last time i passed out, i was sitting down on the couch, watching tv, eating soup and drinking poppyseed tea as a beverage.  I wake up a couple hours later thinking "wtf? ....again?"  I go up to the kitchen to find that my bowl of soup was finished (i dont remember even taking more than a few sips from it) and my seed tea was in the fridge, and half of it was gone.  I was the only one home all day.  Lmao, this shit could get one in a lot of trouble if used irresponsibly, especially out of the confines of your home.  It's like going out to drink and having a benzo blackout, but you dont even need the drinks, and will end up in a dumper with a broken leg, or in jail with no money, faster then you can spell your own name. 

PS - GBL + Opiate of your choice is a very nice combo..you just have to dose lower with the GBL.  Might even be better to dose afterwords


----------



## PGTips

I generally only use GBL at home, or at a friends house after a night of clubbing. I wouldn't want to risk passing out, even for 10 minutes in a pub or club. 

4ml is a big dose, I'm not surprised you passed out. I've been using it for months (not continously, but perhaps 2 days a week) and my tolerance has increased somewhat, but even now 3ml has me nodding off asleep at my PC. 4ml is somethign I've not tried yet.

Stick to around 2ml, otherwise you are just sleeping through the high (not that is isn't refreshing :D), at least while your tolerance to it is low. 

After my exams finished I spent about 4 days continously using GBL and when I stopped (no taper) I didn't notice any withdrawls. 

Its only 10am here at the moment, so I'm not high on anything, though I think I might need some caffeine to clean up the house before my parents return.


----------



## lifeisforliving

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> *I am SOOOOO SOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fucked the hell up on GBL!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA. I love this shit to death!!@!!  It puts benzos to shame!!! It feels like the perfect benzo with more good wanted stimulation, and all around superior euphoria.....HOLY SHIT.  I FOUND MY NEW vice and IM LOVING EVERY BIT OF IT.  BLAHAHAHHA> *




Dude! Ihear ya! 

*starts chanting*

GHB

GHB

GHB

* end chant *

Seriously though.. fuck it rocks.

With benzos my tolerance means that a regular dose is useless within a week.

With GHB, I use, I leave it, I come back use again... No withdrawals over 2to 3 years or semi-regular use (2 or 3 times a week on average).


----------



## myanmar

only orange juice at the moment 
finally sobre of a 14 day cycle of uppers and downers...

feeling pretty fucked up now, alone, studying, 
friends left for holidays, girl I met while wasted is now complete out of the picture ...re-sit's are coming.... GHB buddies are doing the G-thing without me now...

I hate come downs...

and the most fucked up: a small bottle of GHB is standing next to me as well as some nice benzo's and tramadol... (what makes my hand hurt by the way)
still some weed and hash leftovers as well....

ggrrrr... drugs...


----------



## Karaboudjan

Fucking hell, GHB/GBL is the new sex - everyone loves it! I am on 3.5ml of GBL to aid sleep and to pass the boredom of being single


----------



## DexterMeth

^haha.  Well it sure passes the boredom alright!  haha.  I love this shit!  
I just injected almost 100mcg of fentanyl citrate over the course of 1 hour.  I'm actually not even that fucked up, and i hit a vien every time.  I ended up doses 2.5ml of GBL on top of it to make the high more interesting.  .05mg of Fentanyl is 50mcg, right?  I need to find my dose for this stuff because .10mg didnt really fuck me up, though i definately felt it.  Perhaps it's because i've been drinking around 10lbs of poppy seed tea every day for the past 2 weeks?  Dont underestimate the power of the seed tea.  Anyone have any insight other than this as to why i am barely feeling the fentnanyl.  And i am 100% positive it is pure pharm grade fent.


----------



## Karaboudjan

Fuck knows what fentanyl citrate is but heh! I am artificially happy :D I will go back to depression tomorrow but at the moment life is ok :D


----------



## Karaboudjan

Another 1.5ml :D God damn it I am immature. I think I annoyed AlphaNumeric and to a lesser extent Pringle at Global Gathering because I was somewhat overwhelmed by my first E experience and got loved up


----------



## PGTips

Karaboudjan said:
			
		

> *Another 1.5ml :D God damn it I am immature. I think I annoyed AlphaNumeric and to a lesser extent Pringle at Global Gathering because I was somewhat overwhelmed by my first E experience and got loved up  *


 Not at all  


			
				Karaboudjan said:
			
		

> *Fuck knows what fentanyl citrate*


An extremely potent opiod.


----------



## Tiesto

well.....my mind is just, ravaged.

bongs, blunts, e, shrooms....

comin down


----------



## Ninjetic

Got so stoned today. So fucking high that my head busted a hole in the drywall cuz I tripped out, blacked out and then started twitching. I kept blacking out again and again, my head is gonna have alot of lumps on it tomorro.


----------



## ticktock

doesn't anyone here find the hangover from ghb a little unpleasant though? I don't like that overalerting buzz you get the next days. I used to be able to feel my pupils enlarge.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm high on poppies, codeine, and MDPV.


----------



## paradoxcycle

_Originally posted by DexterMeth _
*I just injected almost 100mcg of fentanyl citrate over the course of 1 hour.  I'm actually not even that fucked up, and i hit a vien every time.  I ended up doses 2.5ml of GBL on top of it to make the high more interesting.  .05mg of Fentanyl is 50mcg, right?  I need to find my dose for this stuff because .10mg didnt really fuck me up. * 

Oh come on man, don't exaggerate :D


----------



## DexterMeth

I swear, i'm not!  I dont get whats going on! I should of felt it like a ton of bricks.  I know how to correctly hit the spot and everything..im baffeled.  The only conclusion i have come to so far is that my tolerance is way higher than i thought..i have been making about 10lbs of poppyseed into tea every day for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## DexterMeth

ticktock said:
			
		

> *doesn't anyone here find the hangover from ghb a little unpleasant though? I don't like that overalerting buzz you get the next days. I used to be able to feel my pupils enlarge. *



my pupils definately do enlarge quite a lot the day after.  I tried going without any G on my 3rd day of having this stuff and i couldnt go but a couple hours after waking up from the night before.  My pupils were so huge that even the smallest slowest movement i made, i could see massive trails.  I'm getting a shit load of diazapam soon though, hopefully today even, so i'll have no problem getting off the G.  I know all about the nasty fucking withdrawls caused from this stuff if you use it enough days in a row, and i never want to get there.  Dealing with opiate and rarely benzos withdrawl is already bad enough..i dont need to add something else to that list.

Btw, i'm high as hell on G right now.  I'm not going to touch any opiates for the next 3 days. I wanna get some good use out of the fentanyl.


----------



## Ninjetic

Still don't know what strain I've been smoking so much of recently, it sure is good! It seems like a mix of indica and sativa (both very sleepy and euphoric) I got seeds from it, might try growing em soon or somethin. Goin to a party tonight, then hittin the clubs tomorro.


----------



## stayin alive

OOOOO MAN. I am wasted. I don't even HAVE pupils.  Someone was telling me that around 2000 purdue put out different OCs. Some that were a little bit harder to abuse. Anyone know about this?


----------



## lifeisforliving

2mg Xanax so far.... more to go as the day progresses... a day off and nothing to do but get nice and buzzed. Ahhhh... summer.

3 beers... do de do do do do.......

Out of GHB though  

Hey, anybody mix temazepam (Restoril) 15mg with alcohol? Thinking of doing that quick acting one to see if I can get a few hours extra buzz.

It's kinda funny.. I hate being out of GHB more than I hate being out of good cocaine. GHB has such a nice mellow buzz...


----------



## Vaya

Was rolling BALLS last night on 2 pills of superior strength MDA.... dancing naked with a black and mild and ray charles sunglasses at 3 AM in your back yard cant be beat.

Today i been smoking this new pot i got... literally the best stuff I have ever smokedin my life. i took one hit at 10AM (yes, one hit) and was BLAZINGLY BLAZED until approx 3:45. Cant really beat that. The buds themselves are almost white as the pure driven snow.

on 30mg oxy right now, gettin ready to go out and grab some yayo and some colt 45's lol....peace


----------



## dbighead2

^HELL YEAH  colt 45 and two zig zags.


----------



## Vaya

Hell yeah, son...

currently: some 1993 californian red wine, 1 blunt, 5 bowls, six lines of cocaine...... earlier it was oxy and klonopin. Watched 'Pink Flamingos', REAL fucked up movie. .......really.

I mean, like, really, really, uber fucked up.

Like, should-be-illegal fucked up.

But hell, I'm high, so what did it matter???????


----------



## qwe

so dcriunk]

drnj'
drunk**********

rum and orang ejuice??? i dnt have no coke
butt OJ u barely taste the rum nbigggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
k bye


----------



## HotRails

Chillin with a benzo and my bass.


----------



## DexterMeth

Oh god.  Fentanyl and morphine.  I cant feel my feet.  I cant feel anything.  I am completely removed from the world, yet this is when i feel most alive.  Wow, i'm fuct.


----------



## NeedforSpeed8

was pretty amped up on speed and crack, aslo had beer.
probably have some more speed in awhile.


----------



## throwitallaway

Absinthe all the way...

¨)


----------



## aphexia

Im kinda pissed right now....

shoulrd I smoke the reso of my (damn i cant remember what it is.....)

hash!!! thats what, I need inspiration


Edid fuck its been 4 hours since the last post, im gunna have to tatke an exuctive decison (lol spellin sucks) on the subject.....


YES, i;ll see you in hell


----------



## aphexia

qwe said:
			
		

> *so dcriunk]
> 
> drnj'
> drunk**********
> 
> rum and orang ejuice??? i dnt have no coke
> butt OJ u barely taste the rum nbigggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> k bye *




haha never has a pointeless post made som much sence

*edit* im soooo happy right now...


----------



## pesuto

I kinda forgot to post last night...


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I snorted 12mg of DOC 2 hours ago. I'm tripping at a strong+3 , euphoric and good visuals.


----------



## DexterMeth

^you lucky fuck.  I took 14 mg twice on 2 seperate occasions and never got much out of the DOC.  Now the DOI, that fucked me up hardcore.  I dunno, the DOC just feels weak.  Either that or you have to dose WAY more than all the rest of the DOX compounds...or maybe it's the SSRI i am on that is totally diminishing/ruining the effects of the drug down to almost nill.  Well I do get a decent amphetmine-like feeling for a handful of hours, and feel like i am mildly tripping, but nothing to write home about.  I really let my hopes get the best of me with this chem.  Hopefully i can have a mindblowing DMT trip soon.


----------



## Ninjetic

WHooooaaaa!!! That party last night kicked ass! Sooo many ppl showed up who didnt even know the owner of the place, so they ended up having to leave (picture a thousand ppl leaving a house at one time) These fools weren't invited, nor did they pay for the beer or the weed (they sure as hell weren't getting mine) I bought 2 12 packs of smirnoff triple black (which went down to 2 by the end of the night becuz of me and my 2 friends) we were smoking some really nice shit, then a fight broke out in the hallway (between the 2 couples that own the place) It was loud as fuck and my high had been gettin ruined all day. I decided to drive home at around 11 somethin cuz ppl kept saying the cops were on there way (and I hate running from cops, as I have to run as fast as I did back in track) Driving home was fun, because I was driving my car like a damned gokart! I'm still suprised that I got home, but as soon as I did I popped 6 benzos and was just about to play some untold legends on my psp, but I passed out next to my unused tweak pipe and 20bag. Time to start it all over again but with tequila and some painkillers to the mix this time!!


----------



## etarded4sho

Just got THE best H ive ever had my hands on. Only did a little bump to try it out and am I glad i did. Originally from NJ, just moved down to New Orleans... not expecting to get anything better than what i get over there.

But man let me tell ya.... i found my new home


----------



## Anthrax

Im Not that high i would wanna be but im nodding...
50mg Methadone + 2,5mg Klonopin + 2 Soma/1ml 25%alcohol squirted rectal.... cant say it hit me faster than it should have done Oral....  Just a calm night....  I WANT MORPHINE, FENTANYL, HEROIN OR OXYCODONE!!! FUUCK!!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I snorted some more DOC to keep the trip going and drunk some poppy tea. I'm feeling good. The trip is not as strong as it was earlier but still a +3. It had been almost as intense as 2c-e earlier. The visuals are still strong, similar to what i'd get from 20mg of 2c-e.  

I did not think it would be this good. Last time I snorted either 8 or 10mg and didn't get nearly as high.


----------



## comf0rtably numb

Codeine + a few cold beers + watching the footy on a beautiful sunny day = perfection


----------



## yellodolphin

mmm had some quality kratom tea. feel dreamy and nice, whoa if this is like opiates i wonder what the real thing is like.


----------



## Vaya

yellodolphin said:
			
		

> *mmm had some quality kratom tea. feel dreamy and nice, whoa if this is like opiates i wonder what the real thing is like. *



That stuff is so bitter, eh! But it feels like 15-20mg Hydrocodone for me. Pleasant to sip whilst on a patio or deck at sunset or even sunrise if it tickles your fancy. But real opiates are worlds apart in terms of satisfaction.

Anyway I really AM 'soooooooo' HIGH right now hahah.... 45-55mg oxy (cant remember) both eaten and snorted, 4 lines of QUALITY snow, 2milligrams brand name Klonopin, 2mg brand name Xanax (the latter two taken as prescribed but they add to the nod). I guess what I'm experiencing is a pseudo-speedball, not the real thing but cocaine and a powerful opioid insufflated simultaneously. First time trying this and it feels damn nice if I do say so myself%) 

For later i've cleaned my bowl and am ready to puff down a fatly packed cone of, to be honest, probably the best cannabis I have ever run across in my life. the dealer claims its G13, which I realize is probably bullshit, but I'm still on the fence since the buds are so tender and juiced up with THC that they are nearly white. Majestic, even, and definitely 'one hit shit'. Maybe half hit shit. But i'm planning to take 5 or so regardless  

I'll see y'all around!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbighead2

^dude you are gonna be SOOOOOOOOO FUCKED UP!

I am high as shit right now. marijuana


----------



## Vaya

dbighead2 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I am high as shit right now. marijuana *



Dude, damn. Be careful.... that is hardcore.











.......:D


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

stooooooooooooned nicely


----------



## dbighead2

Yo Vaya....get over here and tell everyone how high you are right now.....on weed. Tell me that shit isn't hardcore :D


----------



## Vaya

dbighead2 said:
			
		

> *Yo Vaya....get over here and tell everyone how high you are right now.....on weed. Tell me that shit isn't hardcore :D *



GLT
:D


----------



## dbighead2

hell yes


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am still feeling the effects of the DOC. Still getting visuals and before adding more drugs I was at a medium +2. It would have worn off hours ago if not for the redosing. I had another 6 poppy pods, some codeine, and some wine about an hour ago. I also ate a few datura seeds just to fuck me up more. Now I am fucked up good


----------



## NinjaElite

Feeling great off a couple valiums, a few lortab 10's, and few bowl of some decent hydro. Bout to smoke another half blunt of mids in a few. I love benzos!


----------



## KemicalBurn

Fuck it. after i hand in my assignment im gonna waste some time with some valium and alcohol. the weekend is not over until i decide it is


----------



## hardunderground

benzos + alcohol + weed
haven't had good luck with any of these separarely but all three together and i feel fucking awesome. i can barely type. wheee


----------



## Vaya

Blah.  one simple beer killed my euphoric xanax feeling, and now i've got to resort to combining coke and alcohol to feel anything worth writing home about. fuck.


----------



## DexterMeth

Diazapam powder (cir. 200mg), glass of red wine, a shot (cir. 100ug's) fentanyl citrate, 2.75ml GBL, nicotine, morphine.........ah. 

yesterday, just about the same combo but added 10mg PcP powder snorted.


----------



## lifeisforliving

^^^ Dude.. that combo sounds like a vacation from life... which i Need. Hrmmm..


*thinks of which caribbean country he wishes to visit and snort as much coke as he can in a 10 day period*


----------



## lifeisforliving

Vaya said:
			
		

> *Blah.  one simple beer killed my euphoric xanax feeling, and now i've got to resort to combining coke and alcohol to feel anything worth writing home about. fuck. *



I find the same thing happens with me... . so I think go double my initial xanax dose and I'm right back *there*. humming around in a nice little fluffy cloud right now...


little 

fluffy 

clouds...


*hrmm.. where is that Orb CD....*


----------



## Vaya

Well I was on benzo's and klonopin and Afghan hash (1 hit) tonight, had a beer (it's my birthday!!... well, it was yesterday, the 8th, its 2:44 AM the 9th now just got home from my party) and wished i hadnt. but 1.5 mg ativan under the tongue right now is completely removing my worries about 'alcohol-head' as i call it... some weird mixture of grogginess, sluggishness and a slight headache. 

Infrequently get Ativan, so it's a nice suprise. 13mg free.


----------



## myanmar

only alcohol...

*cutting dry speed...
 this really smells aweful,   try to prepare  5 grams for next weekend @ sonne mond sterne


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm high on poppies and snorted 4mg of DOC. That is not enough for a strong  trip, maybe a +2 when it kicks in.


----------



## Vaya

Last night ended with an INSANELY high sublingual/intranasal dosage of 2C-D, probably surpassed 30mg (which isnt much eaten, but otherwise........ alls i can say is damn.)

Right now, chillen on four 5/325 percocet
two 1mg xanax
two 0.5mg ativan
nearly medical grade nuggies............

i wanted to catch more of a chill buzz with lower dosages and stuff because i havent slept in 3 days (going on 4 now) for no real reason/binge, i just happen to not like subconciousness unless i'm awake to experience it (tripping)..... but I do feel the need for my brain to rest and re-wire tonight.

see ya


----------



## dbighead2

me andvaya alawys post ogether.

I am so fucking high right now. I would like to give a shout out to all of the people helping me get high

God bless you 

expecially sasha and dickweed (that's what I called them wen my friend first got into them and i told him dickweed sucks)

Thanks man, you really turned me on to some good music.


----------



## Vaya

dbighead2 said:
			
		

> *
> Thanks man, you really turned me on to some good music. *



Anytime, white boy.


----------



## Ninjetic

I'm awake, and sober.....astounding. Me, sober. I never thot it possible (but it'll only be like this for a few more hours) When the sun rises I'm gonna blaze the day away! Maybe I'll go start now...by takin some speed. hahaha. Thats how it all starts when ya got a full day of nothin to do............

                             (I just wrote this, gimme some credit I'm not stoned for once and I still got ideas)

                                    Drug a thug

ya take one drug then mix it with the next, 
then ya start gettin synergistic effects. 
Its like a conduit, to another dimension. 
Enlightenment, through drugged ascension. 
Once in awhile comes along a stoned revalation,
a philosophy you've gotta spread across the whole damned nation.
Sometimes I think, that if I was forever sober, my whole life would be totally over. 
I'd be bored off my ass, with pockets spilling out cash.
An unfunny suit with no creativity whatsoever. So when do I wanna be completely sober? Never!!!!


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> *Diazapam powder (cir. 200mg), glass of red wine, a shot (cir. 100ug's) fentanyl citrate, 2.75ml GBL, nicotine, morphine.........ah.
> 
> yesterday, just about the same combo but added 10mg PcP powder snorted.    *



you lucky fucker. i want some pcp.


----------



## wastedwalrus

Tad R Fitzsimmions said:
			
		

> *you lucky fucker. i want some pcp.  *



I'd wait to see if he's alive before I get envious


----------



## TrickyGirl

*............*

Im blazed right now and in an hour I have to be at a drug and alcohol counsling session shit.....8(


----------



## throwitallaway

On Nictoine,pah yea.

But i´m sitting looking at alot of absinthe...half bottle for 6euro over in the canary islands.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I snorted another 4mg of DOC, ate 7 or 8 more poppies and some neurontin and 8mg of MDPV. Now I am really fucked up


----------



## Tiesto

i just smoked a spliff and im high.

bout to eat lunch and watch drugstore cowboy.


----------



## UnSquare

*Awake? A Wake.... Hmmmmm.....*

I'm not tense, 
just _terribly, terribly_ alert.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

etherrr im ana in a nother dementsion woooo i love this asshit


----------



## Bradshaw2727

^I was on diethyl ether - fear and loathing in las vegas style


----------



## Ninjetic

No sleep til brooklyn! I gotta finish studying for a goddamn final exam tomorro (college history summer course) Damn do I hate that class, if only there was some way for me to get thru this test the easy way. Maybe I'll b able to pass it like I used to b4 I tried actually studying (I used to just take my aderall the morning b4 the test and I would remember everything) I guess I'll start now by smoking a bowl while studying, then take my aderall, and b4 class at about 8am I might as well do a bump of speed. Here's hoping I make it out of this damned class with a decent grade ::Loads bong and continues studying::


----------



## Vaya

Rolling my face off on 1 1/2 green and blue speckled 'Puma' pills alone as a personal sojourn/therapy, There has GOT to be at least 200mg MDMA in what I took because to be honest this is the hardest Ive ever rolled on MDMA before... MDA is a different story but then again its a different drug which makes sense. 

Gah words dont even make sense anymore i need a cig.


----------



## NeedforSpeed8

amped on crank tonight. bought a 60 bag of it today and a new bomb ass pipe. got me a 24oz can of budweiser and some marlboro reds.

still trying to get some sherm thought. fuckin sketchy ass crackheads...


----------



## Tiesto

been up for 31 hours so far.

ill prolly stay up till the 36 mark.

been smokin weed on and off all day.


----------



## youngone

*prolly postin in the wrong section, but fuck  it, anyone got some input?*

yo

Just got my wisdom teeth out today, but i've been hearing that its not good to puff some herb, or even smoke a ciggarette after you've had surgery for wisdom teeth removal for a few days? What could go wrong? What drugs should I avoid for sure? Or is it just best to play it safe, chill on painkillers and wait for a few days?

any input would be straight

ease,



c.


----------



## ezbakeoven

^Just wait smoke might cause an infection and make you have to wait for even longer or worse.


----------



## ezbakeoven

<-- Last night of summer celebration tonight as I start football two-a-day practices tomorrow. Probably wont be able to smoke because theres rumors going around that we might get random piss tests. GAY! So after tonight Im gonna have to stop for a couple months. Livin it up


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I'm stttooneed.  Woot.


----------



## NeedforSpeed8

going on around 48hrs no sleep ,ready to pound back some beers.


----------



## Vaya

Past few days its been 73 hours up, then had a six hour nap, went for another 84 hours before getting a SOLID 12 hours last night and I'm feeling great. Time to get my sleep schedule back on track. Took a hit of the good herb when I woke up.


----------



## Anthrax

F*cking wasted today... 
Somas, Xannies, IV oxycodone, one Duragesic patch on my chest since yesterday, GBL and smokes.... life can be damn f*cking good sometimes!
Thinking of adding a small piece of Methadone into the game... like 5-10mg's
But i dont know... Dissolve Methadone pills and inject rectal  is very good i can say!

Now im away to prep a 40mg oxy shot and a smoke, see ya all and dont OD!


----------



## Motox786

Twip said:
			
		

> *It's as if mentioning adderall is like shining the Batman symbol over Gotham City...
> 
> I found a flash cartoon that made me think of RyanM.  *





I was reading through some of these posts and came across this one... pretty funny


I'm not really high though, just in a good mood, laughing at some of the posts from "best of bluelight" and from this thread.


----------



## Tiesto

^LMAO


----------



## Billy Orange

why not chime in, no more than 30 min ago i was gettin pulled over speeding, on probation for a federal drug case, had some pot in the glove box, where my insurance registration is..., im like AHH FUCK WHAT SHOULD  A NIGGA DO ?, open the glove box put the herb under the seat, n' put the envelop wit insurance/registration in driver seat door, cop is like PULL OFF THE ROAD FUCKER, im like what !?, PULL OFF THE ROAD, street was fucked up, so anways get a speedin ticket, go grab food, hit the liq, and u know the rest.........holla


----------



## dbighead2

I'm fucking high as shit


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Drunk as poop woo


----------



## Vaya

drunk, coked, benzo'd. strangely, it doesnt even feel good anymore.


----------



## Synto

I've been sober for 18 days, and feel more high than I have in 5 years. This is the longest I've ever been (kind of being forced) but I appreciate the time. The high became normality after using for 5 years and bingeing on xanax and oxycontin heavily for 2-3 years, and now that I'm not on anything I feel high. I've posted numerous times in this thread, feel the most abnormal now (after coming to realize what normal feelings are, and many other things I was too fucked up to notice), so I think this counts.


----------



## yucatanboy

^awesome, i think that counts too

As for me, i am feeling happy but the bowls and the wine and the kava probably have a big part to do with that.... and the fact that i just cleaned my whole damn house and the place is a lot nicer.  Cleaning is surprisingly fun... or maybe i'm just insane.


----------



## Vaya

Synto said:
			
		

> *I've been sober for 18 days, and feel more high than I have in 5 years. This is the longest I've ever been (kind of being forced) but I appreciate the time. The high became normality after using for 5 years and bingeing on xanax and oxycontin heavily for 2-3 years, and now that I'm not on anything I feel high. I've posted numerous times in this thread, feel the most abnormal now (after coming to realize what normal feelings are, and many other things I was too fucked up to notice), so I think this counts. *



congrats, man


----------



## AmorRoark

Synto - power to you! Being *completely* clean is very refreshing after the first 2 weeks. 

I'm mildly high on benzos.. but kind of lost the high when I started feeling depressed... lol.


----------



## hitomaro

i think im a littleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bit high.

just a little.


----------



## grasshoppah

cocaine cocaine cocaine..............

left the club at 2:30am.......

6:45am......i am still wide awake


----------



## lifeisforliving

Vaya said:
			
		

> *drunk, coked, benzo'd. strangely, it doesnt even feel good anymore. *



ya know.. i know how you feel. I've been feeling this "pull" just to do more interesting drugs like mushrooms/lsd/and other psych's... 

I mean, I love good cocaine, and 1/2 my brain is still saying "No!No! You mustn't say that! We love cocaine!!" and the other 1/2 is saying "yeah, the high is great, but so what?"

It's kind of like (just like MDMA) I've done everything I can and thought everything I could on cocaine.  

Benzo high is just "blah". I can get myself that way with 3 beers or so.

GHB well, I still love that - gotta get more!

Opiates... well, I just don't want to go there - the mild/moderate withdrawals I get with benzo's have shown me all I need to FEAR any real physical addiction such as with opiates.

I write this post after a night of benzo withdrawal-induced insomnia. I didn't "wake up" I just "got up". How fun is THAT?  

And holy shit does sleep deprivation and benzo w/d give weird ass thoughts... Within an hour last night I was *IN* the new Dukes of HAzard movie.. then I was helping an alien race on an alien planet from orbital bombardment.. then I could SWEAR somebody was watching me from outside my bedroom window. Like FUCK, I never got any weird thoughts lkike this from using cocaine and speed for YEARS. 

I think benzo's and I don't go well together for anything other than the odd night to knock me out.

grr.. *goes and grabs some coffee*


----------



## uumpaloompa

feeling good right about now. im on cloud 9 here with alot of vicodin and some good herb.

mmm mmm good.....


----------



## pharm_friendly

Well if you're on cloud 9 - i must be on cloud 10 
i am in total bliss on E. 
Music + E + Cigarettes + bluelight = perfect night in


----------



## null_null

sweet sweet lady H %)


----------



## RyanM

on the urge to feel alive - 300mg ritalin   and i'm, struggling to survive    grr my life doesn't come in pills any more     where is my meth *pouts*   my life is suppose to come in crystal shards not pills   argh     I hope a bomb gets dropped on me. killl me now. or atleast give me  back the only thing I really want   the only real thing. *sigh* life is not good right now *cries*   IIIII want meth back.    I'm  going to need more ritalin or something  I just want more meth     I can't deal with this


----------



## Tiesto

[EDIT- COMPLETELY uncalled for]
-Pdx

sorry thats a lil harsh, but god dam! this kid has been at it for HOW LONG?  i know im not the only one on this board that thinks the same way about him.  ill post later wen im high.  i jus had to say that cuz i know ill forget to say it wen im high.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm high on poppies and MDPV. I may drink some wine later. I'll probably be high on the same things tomorrow.


----------



## RyanM

how long? since 16 with my first 20mg adderall.  but aren't you proud? I'm 18 and I only do meth now.  see I learn well. all those 200mg adderall days into 300mg adderall days and my couple of 400mg days,my 500mg adderall day or 700mg in 30 sum hours or my 1,000mg ritalin 24 hour rampage  or \my 900mg concerta thing,  remember all the yelling angry posts, yep yep,  then it turned to e e e e  but that didn't last long     then when I switched to tweak  and didn't really think it would last   but thennn when it did and now it's all about tweak.  see I listened I switched  months ago and I didn't start slow   I jumped right in.   The only thing you could really say is "yes you might do crystal meth all the time but you still have ICE left"  that would be a really good come back    but  I'll be the happiest person living in a lab  grr if only I could find someone ahem *puts hands together,gets on knees,"I wish that I will meet somebody with a lab and get to hang out there,with free unlimited amounts forever and I want it to happen now ASAP tonight if possible."

I'm going to put this 300mg ritalin to use and I'm going out and looking for e or tweak.good bye.


----------



## wastedwalrus

Tiesto said:
			
		

> *sorry thats a lil harsh, but god dam! this kid has been at it for HOW LONG?  i know im not the only one on this board that thinks the same way about him.  ill post later wen im high.  i jus had to say that cuz i know ill forget to say it wen im high. *



I agree and have been wanting to say something for a long time but never felt it would be appropriate or in the nature of bluelight. Thanks Tiesto for being the first to say something .

Ryan, get some help bro. It's really pathetic watching you in this downward spiral. Remember.... what goes up must come down.

Edit- Sorry I'm not high... for what it's worth I'll be doing some xanax later tonight.


----------



## lifeisforliving

RyanM said:
			
		

> *how long? since 16 with my first 20mg adderall.  but aren't you proud? I'm 18 and I only do meth now.  see I learn well. all those 200mg adderall days into 300mg adderall days and my couple of 400mg days,my 500mg adderall day or 700mg in 30 sum hours or my 1,000mg ritalin 24 hour rampage  or \my 900mg concerta thing,  remember all the yelling angry posts, yep yep,  then it turned to e e e e  but that didn't last long     then when I switched to tweak  and didn't really think it would last   but thennn when it did and now it's all about tweak.  see I listened I switched  months ago and I didn't start slow   I jumped right in.   The only thing you could really say is "yes you might do crystal meth all the time but you still have ICE left"  that would be a really good come back    but  I'll be the happiest person living in a lab  grr if only I could find someone ahem *puts hands together,gets on knees,"I wish that I will meet somebody with a lab and get to hang out there,with free unlimited amounts forever and I want it to happen now ASAP tonight if possible."
> 
> I'm going to put this 300mg ritalin to use and I'm going out and looking for e or tweak.good bye. *



You need to get off stims and onto some mushrooms or something. Seriously. 

You will be a far more interesting person. (and more probably alive than in the path you are in now)


----------



## Synto

RyanM: I've been watching your posts for a long while and have never commented. This is probably a pointless post, because it looks like you're too far gone, but I'll shoot. I've watched so many kids on the same path you are, that were using for about the same time. God have mercy on a few of them for the things they did to get their meth towards the end of their use. If you don't stop that shit it will kill you, mark my fucking words. It might take you loosing all your teeth, face sinking in around your mouth, being covers in scars, among other things, but it's fucking inevitable. Judging by your use patterns, it might be sooner rather than later. You can only get away with that wreckless shit for so long, no matter what you think. Not preaching, just giving advice based on experience and watching so many friends and acquaintances lives come to an end from the shit. If you have any sense or touch with reality at all you'll start trying to get help for the meth. If not, you'll make fun of this post or continue your use patterns, and turn into another statistic somewhere down the line. It's not a guess, it's INEVITABLE. Anyways, I hope for you the best.


----------



## dbighead2

you guys should quit trying, if you go back about 10 pages you'll see that we had this 'intervention' for him quite a few times, it doesn't help. He'll never learn.


----------



## Synto

Well, then eventually he'll either almost kill himself and wake up to the realization that he must quit, or the more likely of the two...die. You're probably right though. Some people don't ever learn. It's sad.


----------



## DexterMeth

Yes, i've been really close to where he's at...when i look back on it, i see that i wasn't even alive.  I was a fucking retched dead zombie.  I'm glad i fear the shit now.


----------



## yucatanboy

drunk again... and smoked a j with a labmate and a labmate's husband.  Good times .


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

I tripping on some mushiess.


----------



## Salvia1968

Kittyflipping !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!........... ......am i coming or going?....lol..


----------



## RyanM

tweaked:D  %)  I love m,y pipe and m,y nanana m,etham,phetamine. I meant this super cool person and I can say I'm in good hands he's getting uh you know   um a   um, ball and    uh if I play realllly sm,art I could get m,yself a ball for 100  if I be realllllly sm,art   but who cares    I still have personalllly like 150  andd    I'm keeping that a secret and just going to be a little tweak helper and *holds up a sign* *will work for tweak*  loll  oh and I found a new x dealer   but that's just a side note  they will com,e in handy later but for now    TWEAK!


----------



## RyanM

okay right that post is a little too happy with the faces  cuz yeah okay I gotta give myself credit   I smoke with my parents home  yep right out in the kitchen but my door is always closed   and before I realized how stupid I was,Smoking tweak UNDER your bed covers  and then realizing IDIOT the blanket is about to start on fire and of course not getting a good hit out of all that trouble of being stealth mode incase your mom comes in   riiight that's going to be my little secret to myself anyway yeah person callled on his way but I have *throws things* 30 minutes to wait     grr I hate waiting I wish that I could just have like 100 pounds and never have to worry about waiting or running out  cuzzz I'll die before I get done smoking all 100 pounds  but it'll be fun! I shouldn't talk like this geez I hope  no one takes 100 pounds seriously and thinks I'm capable of getting that much  I sure hope  you can tell the difference from dreaming and reality oh just forget it.I don't do drugs.


----------



## Pingu

[EDIT- Tone it down please]
-Pdx


----------



## masaz

Ate hash brownies. Smoked some weed joints. Few beers. Feel happily out of place watching strange TV now and eating this chocolate cake/cream combo. 

Bit sleepy though..


----------



## ticktock

RyanM: Good job man. Keep up the good work brotha


----------



## RyanM

woah crazy uh yeah   um the tweak is gone   so on the desperate attempt to vanish the wait  I'm, on e now   and the time will go a lot faster  cuz \right now I'm, just waiting on more tweak   and   I love e again   wow  I wonder if I could manage a side order of an e habit    tweak is first    but yeah I like dessert   sure do  give me more.


----------



## singularity

not quite drunk and very stoned


----------



## Ninjetic

Too fucked up to comprehend what I've learned. I've unlocked something in the back of my mind, unseen dreams and forbidden memories now visibly clear. I'm wayyyy to fucked up off klonopin, weed, tequila, and darvocet. Everything I touch is turning to gold, my mind feels black and blue but all my dreams are coming true. She, the one, still missing. Gone to find her have I, on a sacred quest of eternal burning lust for the one whom I still become entranced. Like a lamia she lies in wait, sliding toward her newfound master to corrupt him with dreams of power and pleasure. I am he, the one who shall become the ruler of the kingdom of dementia. I shall be, the lord of dementia. Drugs course through my veins, yet I remember everything from a thousand years ago. Why did she have to leave on that day so long ago? Was it never meant to be, or shall there be another chance? I am waiting for that faithful day, the end of times. Let the hour draw near, so that I may gain my chance for everlasting freedom. I say unto thee, hail slaanesh; yet ye sayeth nay for thou art a blasphemer and a bastard of Alhamechut who shall receive a thousand deaths for not bowing to my patron god. The throne of souls shall soon be mine, as soon as I find a way to get through this hall of damnation. Learn your place in the universe mortal, we are legion. Join us as we triumph with awakened fury.......


----------



## uumpaloompa

ryan M, ever heard of amphetamine induced psychosis?

lay off the damn tweak for awhile bro.


----------



## Anthrax

I just got very wasted...!
The detox dose of 40mg Methadone + 1mg Xanax 
and 1.5ml of pure GBL (99.8%) i am Wasted!


----------



## Xr8ed

Chewing my face off after some beans tonight... G'night all!


----------



## yucatanboy

drunk again.. ahhh


----------



## Anthrax

High from 80mg of instant Methadone,
and earlier today i took a little nap after ingesting 1.5ml of GBL
- i had my keyboard as a pillow, damn! Thats the forth time in a row.... i really need to cook up som Na-G*B....
Im nodding of the methadone....ZZzz..


----------



## Tiesto

im k'd out hardcoreeeeeeeeeee holllllayyyyyyy lmfaofmoamf this is so fun i forogot how it was its been so loingh sibnc e ive done this omg weeeeeeeeeeeeeee terance weeeeeeeee


----------



## paradoxcycle

_Originally posted by Anthrax _
*High from 80mg of instant Methadone* 


"Instant" methadone? What do you mean? Did you IV?


----------



## Bradshaw2727

im drinnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk on fucking wine..my hangovers gonna be so fgucking bad..im amazed that i can actually type tright now id liketo thank bluelight for all the info it has given me over the few months i have ben here..peace out love you bitches peace from rick james fuck your couch nigga!


----------



## Liquid_Nebula

bunucks banoonga i acquired 12 mg 5 meo mipt,and i ate it,and haffalaffaloosa i am shaboosa.....i love the buzz offa this shit so far ive been freaked for bout 2 hours and i think i just started peaking....this might be worthy acquiring a G of dees one...not exactly psychedelic yet,ive heard of the 2 stage effect so i might be wiggin in a lil(in a good way) whoever said tryptamine roll was spot on.....must...get.....cigs.....time for a walk


----------



## Liquid_Nebula

holy gee golly gosh the trippy phase has begun on this moxy right here......bout 30 minutes ago the intense rolling feeling transmorfrofried into a WEIRD ass trip,like this shit is on the level of high doses of dpt freebase for sheer oddity....not much in the way of visuals,but wut i do see is bad ass,and i want to explore this at higher doses maybe 15 mg....the person i got it from says 18 mg oral gave him insane visuals but im definitely not jumping 6 mg in one go...this shit has the potential to really kick your ass at a higher dose...o well time for closed eye music bonanza.....this trip is fuckin weird as hell,so peace n happy journeys


----------



## Vaya

Just ended my house party, am cleaning up the ashes, bowls and bottles after 2 good lines of yay to keep me going. Otherwise I'd be passed out in someone else's garbage.


----------



## RyanM

come swallow if you please hand graps throat up from\ your knees two faced are always reborn sunk lower than the lowest form\

who wants to s\ink the very lowest with m,e? I got the bag filled....with gold spray paint....spray your lungs gold and m,aybe yopur life will becopm,e golden    I doubt it ...dead...\..


----------



## Vaya

11:07 PM EST.... dropped 1.5 PUMA's at 10:38. Coming up and feeling fantastic, listening to Lotus, taking pictures and having a great time! Peace to all mah bluelighters. I'm SURE I'll have another entry by morning, if not sooner - These are strong ones. 

Peace!!! :D


----------



## Motox786

RyanM said:
			
		

> *come swallow if you please hand graps throat up from\ your knees two faced are always reborn sunk lower than the lowest form\
> 
> who wants to s\ink the very lowest with m,e? I got the bag filled....with gold spray paint....spray your lungs gold and m,aybe yopur life will becopm,e golden    I doubt it ...dead...\.. *





8( 


No comment


----------



## Blue_Phlame

lmao! you guys are funny as hell!! i'm just high on life atm


----------



## Vaya

Some say that's the best kind of high right there^^though, you get applause from me.

As for myself I can nott say sobriety is chillen with me right now.  The 1.5 PUMA's got a great roll which just peaked, and I decided to sublingual half of a Blue Mercedes to boost it. It's dissolvin' under my tongue and all there is to be noted is extreme bitterness. Ive never ingested E this way before but It's pleasant...... although makes my jaw a little sore.

Leave for college in a week; gotta get in as much fun with my 'homeland' friends  before I go back there!


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

20mg's of hydrocondone bummed off my granny at breakfast yesterday. she gave me 5 i ate the others yesterday. jesus it needs to start working my face is fuckin killing me.


----------



## Vaya

Taken some xanax to cool down after last night... I think the blue (cobalt blue) mercedes pills have meth in them from the effects they produced by taking half the pill under my tongue...... if anyone knows for sure, hit me up, but its certainly making this day look dismal


----------



## Motox786

Drunk as fuck and about to take 100mg of dexedrine... I have to go to work in an hour HAHAHA... I'm in charge tonight and have done this before (I have an extremely easy job at the moment and would never do this if i had a somewhat normal job)... Isn't America great... I'll post when I get done and see if i get fired. Hopefully I do cause i'm leaving for college in a week, so i don't really give a shit.



My boss knows i get drunk before work sometimes and he doesn't care because I'm still by far the best worker out there even in that condition.


----------



## RyanM

lalala tweaked.


----------



## NinjaElite

little yayo, little alcohol, and a little cannabis  its all about moderation.


----------



## Ninjetic

stoned, just took a bar, and drank a forty,,,,,,,,,,,nbdcves xerfgh  bb77tyuhjfds abf nerf rovk


----------



## BullitNutz

"2+2 = jello"
--meh on ether several months ago. i dunno, i just suddenly shouted it out. ether makes u retarted liek that :D



right now im tweaked on ephedrine. yuck...why do i even bother taking this shit

blegh


----------



## KemicalBurn

_Originally posted by yucatanboy _
*drunk again.. ahhh * 

welcome to my life


----------



## Ninjetic

just took another bar with a bottle of jack daniels. might add tweak  to the list cuz i wanna stay up the whole night drinking........


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

three 7.5 vicks. meh. makes my face stop hurting.  a few more and i'd feel warm and euphoric.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Mmmm, nice fat bowl of keif.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

^ what is red haze without a bit of twazzle? i could use some to beat this damned game.

70mg's of hydrocondone and feeling very very nice. did a very quick CWE early and great body high very warm and euphoric about nodded off afew times. lmao. great.


----------



## hazejunk

i'm stoned and on loads of valium i feel fucking relaxed


----------



## sonic

K + Vicodin, my new favorite combo. They compliment each other very nicely.


----------



## shags2dope78

Been eating Vicodin 7.5s since I was at work. Then towards the end of work, I ate 3 mg of Klonopin and now I am home, feeling pretty damn good. Nodding in and out like crazy. I think I ate 16 Vicodin 7.5s in the time period of 5 hours, lol. But damn I feel good.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'll be high on poppies, neurontin, and MDPV in a few minutes. It has not kicked in yet but when it does i'll be feeling good.


----------



## chandler

Monster night last night (liquid acid, K, weed, pills), then just went out for diner tonight, a couple of fantastic pinots and a nice sauv blanc later, just railed a monster line of K, smoked a few bowls, on my way to la la land!


----------



## Footloose

speedin on 50 mg adderall right now during the day trying to get a buncha work done... wheeeee  stimulants


----------



## KemicalBurn

s0nic said:
			
		

> *K + Vicodin, my new favorite combo. They compliment each other very nicely. *



is vicodin the one with hydro or oxy? We dont get that particular brand here in aus (its under a different name)


----------



## Tiesto

2 bowls from the bong and im HIGH.


----------



## slintstix

omg fellow mind adventurers, i've had the best nght rveer. I',m drunk as fuck, had my first ever tramadol experience (300mg) and ate 50mg of dizapepam and a _tiny_ bit of amphetimine sulphate plusa a few joints beffore going out) It jhust so happened th\t this really special girl that I happened to like a fucking lot was out too, and I ate 50mg of kamagra (I was opn alot of downers and a _lot_ pf alcohol, so I didn''t think  I would get an erection, but I did, ph man did I!  ) and basicall;y we had sex twice tonoght and now we're in a re;ationship because I finally had the courage to tgell her that I like her alot -- and she likes me alot too!! altough she wants me to cut down on the drugs though, which im willing to do for a while,. sjhe even gave me a ;lift home! Im so crtazy about this girl and im so happy right now that i', typing to fast, and due to double vision and general fucked-upness my spelling and grammar is proablky horrible, so i apologise to anybody who read thisnfar. Also, I met some gjys who are really into drugs (my "main" friends aren't, but this time next week im doing speed and MDxx plus benzos, weed and opium for the come-down, which oughta be fun as i havent really done any uppers in a lonnnng while before tonight). I kinda regret kissing my best friend who happens to be gay and I've had a feeling that he has a crush on me too, what the fuck did i do guys>?

Right now though, Im ready for some toast (with some of that jam shit %)) and a fat-ass spliff of the rest pf my pot stash (about 1.7g worth) and some sleep. man. sleep would be awesome. sORRY TO TGO ONE AND ON HERE, nd tell you my life fucking story or whatever but im in such the right state of mind right now, and I fucking _love[/]i] this forum. *everybody* on here is a fucking kool kat and I would kill to hang out woth a my one ofm you just for an hour. this is a community of common interests right here. i'll probably rtegreat this post tomorw as i JUST read over it and my typing seems fucked. but i dont even care, i got laid! wooo!

end of post._


----------



## slintstix

Oh yeah, shit, I also ate three of my friends ambiens (not sure what strentgth) before going out. I didn't reallt notic any pdydechlicic propertes tonight though, but I blatantly want to give them another shot when im sober. I havent been this fucked up in at least a month or two )


----------



## RyanM

still tweaking   hmm I think tonight will be day 3 again. I'm going to lay down sumtime tonight cuz I have to work at 630am and I have to rest. smoking throughout the night will not help. must avoid 3am smoke time.okay it's not THAT major but I would like to rest even just to lay down with my eyes closed   I'll just picture doing more tweak


----------



## Ninjetic

RyanM said:
			
		

> *still tweaking   hmm I think tonight will be day 3 again. I'm going to lay down sumtime tonight cuz I have to work at 630am and I have to rest. smoking throughout the night will not help. must avoid 3am smoke time.okay it's not THAT major but I would like to rest even just to lay down with my eyes closed   I'll just picture doing more tweak *


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
The halo monsters r comin to getcha boyo! You're gonna end up like me and think ur really in the game, u gonna die!!!!
My advice, grab an airsoft gun b4 u goto sleep cuz u'll feel a bit safer. 

Anyway, I went to my friends bday party last night and it was pretty cool until I got wayyyy to fucked up. I drank a whole bottle of tequila by myself (a first) then I drank a sixpavck of beer and smoked a whole lot of weed (around half my ounce is gone now thanks to me) I also smoked some tweak with a few friends (but barely remember what we did at all from that moment) As soon as everybody got at least one hit, I end up handing the pipe to some guy and the thing exploded. I don't recall burning my arm on the pipe but I got a burn from somethin last night I just wanna smoke another bowl n go to sleep now, I feel like quittin alcohol for good after what happened last night. Weed is my only friend at the moment. Fucked b the system, wheres my handgun?! I no longer wish to live in this hellhole called america. See ya'll in a few once I truly get my sketched out life straight................................................HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAREHABHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHaahahahahaMoNKEESHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHASMOKE


----------



## wastedwalrus

KemicalBurn said:
			
		

> *is vicodin the one with hydro or oxy? We dont get that particular brand here in aus (its under a different name) *



hydro


----------



## ticktock

[q]Anyway, I went to my friends bday party last night and it was pretty cool until I got wayyyy to fucked up. I drank a whole bottle of tequila by myself (a first) then I drank a sixpavck of beer and smoked a whole lot of weed (around half my ounce is gone now thanks to me)[/q]

How many ml's were in the bottle of tequila?


----------



## Ninjetic

basic ammount in a bottle of joe cuervo, dont remember too much but it used to b my favorite drink for awhile until I got so fucked up last night. I gotta get away from here, far away........


----------



## lyXw33d

i'm sooooo high right now and i needed to share. thank you.


----------



## Vaya

Coming down off one pill eaten, half a pill snorted, half sublingualed and half taken rectally, all the same kind of pill though. Kinda crashing (meth-ish/MDxA combo, no doubt   )
and that calls for some xanax, cali medical grade pot coast to coast baby! and a nice nap after takin' some 5HTP. We'll see when that happens. Peace.


----------



## Vaya

lifeisforliving said:
			
		

> *I write this post after a night of benzo withdrawal-induced insomnia. I didn't "wake up" I just "got up". How fun is THAT?
> 
> And holy shit does sleep deprivation and benzo w/d give weird ass thoughts... Within an hour last night I was *IN* the new Dukes of HAzard movie.. then I was helping an alien race on an alien planet from orbital bombardment.. then I could SWEAR somebody was watching me from outside my bedroom window. Like FUCK, I never got any weird thoughts lkike this from using cocaine and speed for YEARS.
> 
> I think benzo's and I don't go well together for anything other than the odd night to knock me out.
> *



I hear every single word of what's above. Benzo withdrawl (although that isnt a problem so much anymore with my prescription) is a fucking bitch. It can literally make you feel like you're on a ship in a storm at sea bucking wildly back and forth.
Good luck detox'ing if that's what you're doing
V


----------



## Hector

blazed...happy


----------



## myanmar

slintstix said:
			
		

> *
> --story--
> 
> 
> but i dont even care, i got laid! wooo!
> 
> end of post. *



  

Keep up the good work bro!

almost start tweaking here after my 6th can of red bull  8(

tomorrow my last exam, so day after tomorrow time to party %) 

heaps of Xanax and tramadol left, as well as some nice colombia's finest and some GHB and of course an unlimited supply of weed.... Choices....


----------



## uumpaloompa

i've been smoking weed all day. i just found some crappy darvocets, and i said fuck it, and took about 500mg. Hopefully something will happen.


----------



## paradoxcycle

_Originally posted by KemicalBurn _
*is vicodin the one with hydro or oxy? We dont get that particular brand here in aus (its under a different name) * 

Vicodin is hydrocodone + acetaminophen (Paracetamol).


----------



## White

*Just dropped 2 blotters and*

nothing been 2 hours ive been feeling really fucked up and it's sort of hard to type any chance left for me? no visuals yet


----------



## KemicalBurn

paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> *Originally posted by KemicalBurn
> is vicodin the one with hydro or oxy? We dont get that particular brand here in aus (its under a different name)
> 
> Vicodin is hydrocodone + acetaminophen (Paracetamol). *



Which means perceset is oxy + acetaminophen.

Much appreciated...its hard keeping up with you americans and your crazy access to pharms 

and to the poster above, this is the thread where you put posts like that.


----------



## RyanM

tweaked but I don't know Im not that happy but even though everything's p\erfect grr I mean I have sum for tom\orrow but   I want \MORE so I can peacefully relax and go to bed but noo I smoked more and it's midnight and I just need to get more   I h\ope someone calls ahh this is stupid buuut I need more I don't want to run out I am saving sum so tomorrow is good but I don't want to sleep because I don't "have that much I need more" so I'm all up not wanting to crash   but if I get more and probably smoke with the people   what is the point 

arghhhh I want to just relax and know that I won't run out tomorrow   but tomorrow I will be out   but i can probably get more tomorrow so why can't I just get it through my head and just calm down go to bed and smoke tomorrow and get more then but no I need it now so I know for sure   *throws things*

 grr crazy tweak it's always in my head my only thought and since it's my life.my only thought.my only problem. so since my reality is this and since it keeps me alive and it's what I am. This is a very major crisis and at this moment right now is the worst time of my life.until I figure something out.and then hope the next worst time will be far away.grrr *sigh* 

I don't even feel anything or think seriously I was trying to think about my sitution right now and I was goin\g to say "what was I thinking?I'm never going to get out of this" but then it just turned to "I want more" and that's my only thought right now

.grrr it's all perfect till you run out then you regret smoking alll the time and thinking how much you went through and you should of saved it but   it just seemed like it wasn't going to st\op. it looks easy,fun happy,living, while smoking as much as you can but once it starts running out those "happiest people" suddenly changed...don't let us fool you. it's not really that great. but watch the smiles when the tweak comes.tricky tricky. wanna smoke sum tweak? yeah!


----------



## Motox786

^ You need to get some benzo's and chill the fuck out for a few weeks.... Doesn't being tweaked out 24/7 get old after a while?


----------



## Synapse999

6am....think i just spent 4 hours reading tech articles.
looks like i ate a little over 50 5mg dex pills, since 4pm or so.

which, i ain't to bad...being i just been eating a handful 4-10 every hour or 2. never can tell when  an hour disapears within minutes.


unlike hyper bipolar lookin kid..ryan whatever

i took 2mg xanax. .5 here and there... no worries in this world.

let it  be known, the power of high dose euphoria is calming, you do everything slow as t ime is fast...


fuck all yall stereotypical tweakers, acting like crazed idiots.
we know your like that sober too. get some xanax or antipychotic and chill th e fuck out


----------



## Vaya

> fuck all yall stereotypical tweakers, acting like crazed idiots.


^^^^ hahaha word up man.

nodding surprisingly hard for 5 hours on 4o-ish mg of hydrocodone and 9mg of xanax. Completely, utterly fucked up! it's GREAT.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

Motox786 said:
			
		

> *^ You need to get some benzo's and chill the fuck out for a few weeks.... Doesn't being tweaked out 24/7 get old after a while? *



word! that kid need to chill the fuck out, for real. eat soem opiates of benzo's and just chill the fuck out.  kandy K didnt even sound as bad as that lil speed freak, ever.  she was nuts when she's sober too tho. meh.  

not high yet gonna pick up on some more perc. i had myself a nice lil speedball night before alst wasnt around to post about how good ti felt. 50mg of oxy(orally) and i smoked a bowl of some of midwest finest shardage.


----------



## Footloose

RyanM either is tweaked off his ass all the time, has permanent brain damage from constant meth abuse, is really a 12 year old kid with ADD who abuses his ritalin, or is just a troll. Probably all of the above.


----------



## uumpaloompa

the best high, is the unexpected high. I just found half a bottle full of OC40's I lost about 6 months ago. You have no idea how good I feel right now!!!!!


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

uumpaloompa said:
			
		

> *the best high, is the unexpected high. I just found half a bottle full of OC40's I lost about 6 months ago. You have no idea how good I feel right now!!!!! *



DUDE how do you lose that?!?!?! lucky fucker.


----------



## uumpaloompa

you end up losing alot of shit if your pilled of your ass for awhile. I was faded when I lost that bottle, probably looped out on benzos too.

I feel like a kid on christmas day finding those. I think I'm gonna go smoke some herb right now though. Im feeling a nice cone will do.


----------



## Der Kaese

Been smoking a couple of joints since this afternoon. Thought I was all out and was contemplating on going to bed - when I notice enough mix to fill another cone! :D
O'YAY O'YAY!

I'm sure this sorta thing happens all the time for smokers, but this is the first time I was genuinely surprised.. ahh.. 'tis a fine night.


----------



## yellodolphin

yesss props to everyone. drinkin beer tonight so i be feelin drunk. couldve had some oxycontin, oh well in a couple days


----------



## Ninjetic

On day 2 of my sobriety from alcohol, which is fine. But I'm pretty stoned. I've always been more of a stoner than a drinker, despite my families alchy heritage (I break the chain!) And I just got a new bag of weed and a vaporizer! The vaporizer works great, and the weed is amazing I'm feelin pretty good right now


----------



## indelibleface

I'm rolling off of a couple good pills right now. I wish there was more to do right now, I'm so full of energy and will to do things, but heh, it's so late. I need entertainment!


----------



## myanmar

just took 2 ml's of GBL 
(usually after diner, I have to wait couple of hours before i can use GHB, but a friend told me that with GBL it doesn't matter if you have a full stomach) so.. GBL


some balloons with GHB in my pants for clubbing tonight!

Have fun BL'ers


----------



## RyanM

*sigh* only 120mg adderall right now,there's a possibilty I might be getting crack soon,that'd be fun,while waiting on meth.  still have 300mg adderall left for these dry times. I'm going to make only one attempt at this crack.*calls* okay two attempts since the line was busy.okay now I'm waiting on crack and meth I guess. if only I had the money to buy 1 e. stupid waiting.I'm going to go lay down and go to bed.


----------



## myanmar

^^^ OMG RyanM you are sleeping  

*dropped some Xanax...
I am home again,  had a 15 ml GHB tonight.. and some beer  ( i know i know.... )


----------



## hiiiigh

always.


----------



## stayin alive

My friend died from abusing pills. Mainly adderall. He was taking around your dose RyanM. Good luck buddy. I wish you cared about your life enough not too kill yourself. Not even for you, you are too selfish. For the people that love you.


----------



## RyanM

pathetically tweaked. I was taking hits from a bong all night till I was probably close to a heart attack.then I started smoking from the pipe. and I just got done smoking more    just like a couple hours ago  and a couple before then just like I will be a couple hours later  and later and later and later  and sleep and wake up and smoke and start all voe over brand new \


----------



## Tiesto

fucking stonnnnnnnnnnnnned


----------



## Vaya

MMMMMMMMM vicodin and goodness crept up on my brain silently like ninjas and moved in for the kill...... hence the smilee


----------



## psycosynthesis

Blazed as fuck on good hydro, about to make a vodka and orange juice.


----------



## `pr0digy

Did some decent yayo earlier, the second time I've really felt much off of it, and I've done it like 4 times.  Doesn't last long enough though, and you basically AUTOMATICALLY fiend for it.


----------



## Tiesto

just had a joint.  my driving lesson is in 40mins.  and im high as a mofo lol.  this is gonna be soooo easy


----------



## Doooofus

Haha I couldn't handle that :/


----------



## RyanM

Can't you help me as I'm startin' to burn (all alone).
Too many doses and I'm starting to get an attraction.
My confidence is leaving me on my own (all alone).
No one can save me and you know I don't want the attention

yep music is good. it's only 11pm. I'm at home in my room.with tweak. *sighs* *out of energy* I suppose I can smoke more not like it will brighten things up. I will smoke and not have anything to do.and then I will end up smoking more.it doesnt make sense. whatever too confusing I don't know how to think longer than 2 minutes any way.nothing will be of interest any way.unless it's about meth.then my head works. surely it will be okay I got tweak.I dont need to hang out with people 24/7 I'm just being a big baby. I have all that I want.here. I'm just being greedy now. wanting other things. I will just smoke and then sleep or something.


----------



## flashbit320

absolutely clean of opiates for awhile now. got my hands on 800mgs of oxy.. snorted 40 mgs about 15 mins ago.. im in a blissful heaven right now


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

^800mg of oxy!!!! you lucky duck. thats alot. do you mean 80mg?


----------



## Ninjetic

Just had a joint and popped a a bar of xanax. I almost ran out of weed recently, so I stocked up and bought a few ounces from a couple sources Waitin for the xanax to kick in, might take some klonopin in a minute...


----------



## yucatanboy

A beer, two pills each of valerian and kava kava (not enough to really do anything, but i take them to help sleep) and two bowls from the bong.... cleaning my room is fun when i am this relaxed/stoned... time for a second beer....aaahhh worknights... 

or i could go out dancing, its only 10:30 and thurs night clubs can be fun and i know of one thats free tonight


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm real fucked up. I've drunk about a half a gallon of wine and some poppy tea and a provigil pill. I also ate a few datura seeds to fuck up more.


----------



## flashbit320

Tad R Fitzsimmions said:
			
		

> *^800mg of oxy!!!! you lucky duck. thats alot. do you mean 80mg? *



no i mean 800mgs

10 x 80mg OC's

i am in heaven right now, i have been searching all summer.. finally a hook-up


----------



## crappybones

tweak tweak tweak. no one to talkkkk to


----------



## RyanM

tweaked again like always all day all night/.it's a waste of joy,I can barely stand.


----------



## Motox786

3 xanax bars... Feelin tired, but damn good... Hopefully I can find that ryanM kid and borrow a couple adderall to wake my ass up a little.

I need to party. it's friday night fuckers


----------



## disorientedone79

Finally got some weed after being out for a week! So I'm nice and stoned and took some Somas too.  Feeling really mellowed out.


----------



## indelibleface

Rolling again. Sheesh, I need a break. But...not right now.


----------



## Motox786

I'm gonna get SOOOOO HIIIGGHHHH tonight, plus a couple xanax bars (again)... Oh and I actually got some Dexedrine tonight, so i wont fall alseep... 


All i wanna do is FUUUUUUCCCCKKKKKKK... Peace out


Bitch


----------



## myanmar

*stoned...
for the third day in a row...

A friend of mine bought me an Arab-Waterpipe.... So that's what I do the last 3 days


----------



## Sl33p3r

DDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Vaya

*a little left of cool*

a dropperful of a valerian/liquid kava kava extract, a dropperful of wormwood extract (sedative), 40mg hydrocodone, 1 bowl of herbs, 3mg xanax.

feelin' groovy. a little Left of Cool %)


----------



## Fallen1

I always thought wormwood extract was a mild hallucinogen?


----------



## splenda

Desoxyn is nice, heh.


----------



## Ninjetic

Stoned....I'm seeing colors. Northern Lights x Purple Haze is the shit  I'm gonna go crawl down the stairs to the kitchen and attempt to make some breakfast. I never knew music came in 147 colors, the notes fly from the speakers into my ears and soak into my brain....................Pleasant pleasures please the Philanthropist who pleads not guilty


----------



## yucatanboy

woke up at 3.  smoked a bowl... ahhhhh wake n bake it great, even if its in the afternoon.  Now time for a shower.


----------



## pesuto

It's all shit.


----------



## singularity

stoned for the first time in a few weeks and also buzzed from before, sundays are good


----------



## Ninjetic

Stoned beyond compare, I'm here not there, where? Just finished a session with my bong, now I'm on my 5th joint out of 13 (13 joints for 13 points) A little bit drunk and a little bit stoned, got work n school in the morning but couldnt care less cuz I know I'm the best.


----------



## Pillish

Rolling on Ecstasy ahhhh the good times.


----------



## yucatanboy

high after smoking a bunch of weed.  I wish i could get higher with less, but whatever.  Here's how high i am: I am watching futurama on my computer and discovered i can fast forward it and it plays at about double speed, all the voices sounded like alvin and the chipmunks.  I sat there cracking up for like a minute at it.  That's how high i am.


----------



## DJSlimJ




----------



## chandler

I have a test tomorrow which I really, really do not know shit for. Unfortunately, I was coerced into smoking cones before, so I've decided to down a couple of Ambien, go to sleep at 9.30, and wake up early to do something.

The best solutions always involve drugs...


----------



## Motox786

splenda said:
			
		

> *Desoxyn is nice, heh. *




Must be nice... Dexedrine is good enough for tonight I guess


----------



## NinjaElite

Smoked some shards tonite, first time in a while. Smoking doesn't really do a whole lot to me though, Id much rather snort it. But, I guess you cant really complain when its free.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Bongs and beer, another good night.


----------



## Ninjetic

I haven't been up like this for awhile without the help of any stimulants, but the good news is its hallucination free so far. Been smoking constantly ever since I got a few ounces of bud. Sleeplessness lacking in dreams makes for strange bedfellows. Once I smoke some more and get the vision I've been waiting for I'll get my sleep pattern back on track and stop makin early morning posts. I need sleep but I really dont care........semi stoned


----------



## RyanM

I was just up friday-sunday slept last night and I was sleep\ing great! from 1230am till about 710am THENNNNN these crazy lunatics came to my house pounding on the window and woke me up and I was AHH what are you doing it's 7am and they are like "get up let us in" and then they smoked meth with me.again. oh god it was a great wake up but it's only 745am grr *smokes more tweak*   here we go again. fly pass morning afternoon evening.it's cool though.I have around * then those lunatics are getting a ball today again.then I'll get more.and more and more and more. 

*edit* no I don't have anything sorry.

*you get paranoid,see vultures circling,want to sleep with them down comes the final curtain*






OH! LISTEN! You light a candle and then put the pipe over it then you don't have to light a lighter every time THEN you get a little fan to cool it off super fast. So you never have to light it,and it cools off super fast. it's so great. I thought of it.don't take my credit. you can though if you give me sum ice-cream.

*burn baby burn,strung out on a wire.


----------



## Pixman

Having a freakin' coffee in the office... guess I'm getting addicted.


----------



## RyanM

a month later it will be a coffee and the creamer will be a gram  of crystal. starts with coffee ends with ice.if it ends. You-are-going-to-die.save yourself now.you're addiction to coffee will turn you to ice.sure it might warm you up now.it always starts off great. but whatever it gives.is false.it's a trick.stop now.you know you are falling fast.you have to think if you want to keep falling or stop. make sure. do you want it just to be you and speed? is it all you need? or do you want life?friends? think about it over your cup\\ of coffee,while I smoke more 'creamer'.peace


----------



## Phant0m

the ketamine feeling is about to come up on me right now


----------



## kamikazikid

Just came down from an absolutely-rocketchip-intesnse 950mg dxm trip.  I was stuck in the corner of my room, spinning in circles, with my room looking the size of the freakin' universe.  There were hundreds of beds, and there was a question.  I really can't figure it out


----------



## uumpaloompa

I'm scratching like a motherfucker. Been taking some oc 40's, bongs, blunts, valium, somas, and some Grolsch beer. What a treat I'm feeling great!!!


----------



## splenda

Adderall is very lovely.


----------



## Ninjetic

3 cups of kava kava, 3 bowls of weed. Time for a lil journey


----------



## myanmar

cocaine at the moment...
coming down now, so I am going to drop some xanax


----------



## Liquid_Nebula

arrrggghhhh i am in the deceleration phase of a 20 mg insufflated 2c-t-2 experience....holy shit and banana truffles....u cant say shit about them neon motherfuckin tribal patterned gremlins breakdancing on the ceiling


----------



## yucatanboy

^ lol holy shit

I'm just high and happy, just finished playing some ridiculously bad games of pool with my housemate (hell yeah having a pool table in your house).


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

70mg of oxy and 2mg of xanax feeling very nice.  very nice .


----------



## RyanM

10am next morning told you it flies by.
grr smoking isn't working.I'm snorting lines today. but the nose damage I'm afraid of for sum odd reason.*laughs* but I am serious I'm scared of that. *sighs* I'm just going to have to start swallowing grams. walk around with my little speed water bottle. make sure no one takes a drink.lol.they end up overdosing on the speed water as I slowly end up "having to go" then I'll just be angry they had my tweak.

oh what a morning let's just chop my brains out


----------



## myanmar

took a little too much xanax,  now I got very dizzy and sleepy and have a meeting next hour, so drinking red bull and dropping guarana should help me out


----------



## Ninjetic

I got some fuckin hash (woot!) Haven't had hash in 3 years, today is a great day:D I feel like I'm on a fuckin merry go round at the moment. Nice euphoric high, speedy and entertaining. It hit me harder than I thought, I was staring at my hands for at least 20 minutes....Great stuff, and money well spent!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 6 large poppy pods and I just now plugged 6mg of 2c-e and snorted 10mg of DOC. Now i'm going to the county fair to trip. It seems like a good place to trip, lots of flashing lights and sounds from carnival rides and stuff.


----------



## subdefy

^ Don't you think it's a bit silly to snort 10mg of a rare RC when there have been deaths associated with snorting RC's.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

> _Originally posted by subdefy _
> *^ Don't you think it's a bit silly to snort 10mg of a rare RC when there have been deaths associated with snorting RC's. *


 
I don't think it is silly. Is there a reason that you think this is a dangerous thing to do, with this particular drug? 

I started with much smaller amounts of DOC, working my way up to higher dosses and so far no side effects at all.  

PIHKAL is way off on the dose of DOC. I am not the only one who needs this much to get decent effects.  

Somebody posted about injecting doc, as much as 20mg IV a few weeks ago. They did not die or get sick. 

The deaths have been from insufflating large amounts, possibly not knowing it is more potent insufflated. 10mg is not a large dose of DOC. It would take at least twice that much for a decent trip used orally. 



Anyway, I had a great time at the fair, lots of fun. There were motorcylce riders doing the globe of death stunt, that was pretty awesome. 

I am still at the peak of the trip and still enjoying it.


----------



## NinjaElite

3rd day, or fourth? Of my meth an amphetamine binge. Have gotten in small tweaker naps but Im starting to feel pretty tired, almost fell out a couple hours ago because my power went out but then the sun came up.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

I'm tweaking on adderall..can't sleep so I'm just going to stay up and draw


----------



## yucatanboy

bongrips and beer... i've been doing this every night for a while now... i need to get out and get a different kind of high, although this is good too


----------



## myanmar

nice buzzed at GHB


----------



## Motox786

Gettin drunk again... Hope I dont cause any trouble like i did last night 


I'll try to stay off bluelight tonight


----------



## Tiesto

the last of the weed.  lets see how long i last.  school is coming.


----------



## KemicalBurn

_Originally posted by Motox786 _
*Gettin drunk again... Hope I dont cause any trouble like i did last night 


I'll try to stay off bluelight tonight * 

Relax buddy...I was just in a shitty mood yesterday.

stay cool


----------



## throwitallaway

Haven't been around for ages, getting too fucked up on everything i can get my hands on, had loads of ganga, wine, cider, spirts, speed, mdma tonight.

Blinder of a night.

Looking at some tampazeman right now, i know not to touch it with all this drink and stimulants in me.


----------



## subdefy

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> *I don't think it is silly. Is there a reason that you think this is a dangerous thing to do, with this particular drug?
> 
> I started with much smaller amounts of DOC, working my way up to higher dosses and so far no side effects at all.
> 
> PIHKAL is way off on the dose of DOC. I am not the only one who needs this much to get decent effects.
> 
> Somebody posted about injecting doc, as much as 20mg IV a few weeks ago. They did not die or get sick.
> 
> The deaths have been from insufflating large amounts, possibly not knowing it is more potent insufflated. 10mg is not a large dose of DOC. It would take at least twice that much for a decent trip used orally.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I had a great time at the fair, lots of fun. There were motorcylce riders doing the globe of death stunt, that was pretty awesome.
> 
> I am still at the peak of the trip and still enjoying it. *



I know ONE of the 2C-T-7 deaths the person had done exactly what you had done with various routes. Extensive experience with oral use, insufflation, combining. This is *not* a case of some stupid kid finding a research chem and eyeballing and snorting. This is a person who knew what they were doing but unfortunately casualities happen.

Just because one person didn't die doesn't mean it is safe or responsible by any means! Don't become the next "long-lasting-designer drug" attributes another death toll for the drug war!


----------



## vespabandit

Smoking a bowl, drinking a beer, browsing the forums. Lazy night .

For the record, Flying Dog Pale Ale is delicious.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm high on poppies and I snorted 6mg of DOC about 4 hours ago. I'm at a medium +2 from the DOC.   

Next time I trip I think i'll try DOC+Miprocin+2c-e, all at low or medium doses.  



> _Originally posted by subdefy _
> *I know ONE of the 2C-T-7 deaths the person had done exactly what you had done with various routes. Extensive experience with oral use, insufflation, combining. This is *not* a case of some stupid kid finding a research chem and eyeballing and snorting. This is a person who knew what they were doing but unfortunately casualities happen.
> 
> Just because one person didn't die doesn't mean it is safe or responsible by any means! Don't become the next "long-lasting-designer drug" attributes another death toll for the drug war! *


 
I know that insufflation is a more dangerous method of using RCs and I have used drugs recklessly before a few times (using 30mg of 2c-p in one trip, bad DXM combos) but I don't think snorting 10mg of DOC is one of those times and this is why:  

The amount of DOC that I snorted was no more than half the amount I would need taken orally. It would take an oral dose of 20-30mg to get a strong trip. 

The 2c-t-7 fatalities were with 30mg+ snorted. That is on the high side of the oral dose range on erowid.  

From what I have read, 2c-t-7 seems to have a significant body load even with moderate amounts. DOC has little or no body load. 

The duration of the DOC trip is less than whats listed in PIHKAL so it is not that long lasting. It only lasts 9-12 hours.  

I would not want anyone to think that it is safe to snort DOC because of what I have said though because I could be wrong about it's safety. 

There may be something wrong with the batch of DOC that I have used. It is so different from the description in PIHKAL. Another batch could be a lot more potent


----------



## Synto

Drunk as fuck. Friday night, so I won't be tested till Tuesaday Morning (Monday being Labor Day). This 6 week outpatient rehab is fucking killing me. I'm on week 5 and have 1 more to go. I honestly haven't done anything but drank the whole 6 weeks. I probably shouldn't be drinking, but hey, I can't take away all of my fun. I'm numb to satisfaction.


----------



## Motox786

KemicalBurn said:
			
		

> *Originally posted by Motox786
> Gettin drunk again... Hope I dont cause any trouble like i did last night
> 
> 
> I'll try to stay off bluelight tonight
> 
> Relax buddy...I was just in a shitty mood yesterday.
> 
> stay cool  *





Hey, I'm back on here again, drunk... But I'm sorry about last night, i was bein a stupid ass, as many drunk people usually are...

Just don't hold anything I said against me... It was the 18 beers I drank talking. Tonight I'm just chillin and only drank a few


----------



## i_amnotted

DXM is a fun thing to do...once the naseau goes away. 

also I think we should have an entire forum devoted to posts while inebriated so that those posts stay out of other disscussions, but so that there still maybe drunken/high/drugged/etc. debates(for the entertainment value)


----------



## Ninjetic

Well I said I was gonna quit drinking, but old habits die hard. I just need to drink in moderation (unlike I did the last time I got fuckin shitfaced) I just finished a 6pack of redstripe beer, drank some smirnoff triple black, and smoked 5 bowls of really good weed. Not much to really say but, hooray for beer! Nocturnal drinking is great, especially when stoned


----------



## indelibleface

Rolling. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Ninjetic

Sdryuink drunk drunk, ans moked toom uchb ud......cant tiprgoodrighnow....bgaddamn im fweelin good


----------



## yucatanboy

bluh, i went over to my sis's house last night... and got puking drunk (dammit i hate that), she got pissed, i got mad, and then i sobered up enough to drive the 1.5 hrs home starting at 6 am (i drank a bunch of caffeine before i left)... (speeding all the way, ha ha ha... 95 mph is fun... but only if you are actually in control) and now i am smoking a bowl at home... damn my love/hate relationship with alcohol.. i like weed and psychedelics so much more, but alcohol is much more accepted by society, so its easier to abuse... grrr... ahh the bowl is makin me relax a bit... good, now i can actually go to sleep so i can do some work tomorrow and go party tomorrow night... sans alcohol hopefully


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

KETAMINE!!!!!
I'm so fuckin strung outta muh miiiiiiiiiiinddddddddd
I hate those "I need to kill some time times"

fuck what a struggle it is to tyupe properly


----------



## socko

I'm pretty wound up right now.  Amped on 48 ounces of strong dark roast coffee + 4 shots of espresso + 1 Monster caffeine drink.  Sparks are coming out of my ears, my neck and shoulders are tight and i'm seeing double.  Ready to begin an intense hacking session.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Chemically and musically induced serenity.  30mg of hydrocodone and some vocal trance.  I love it.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Just weed right now.


----------



## Sl33p3r

75mg Dexedrine + 1 Blue Butterfly + weed = me 8( 8( 8( 8(


----------



## NinjaElite

drunk and high on weed, feels great  wish I could just do this more often instead of turning to "harder" drugs. Think Ill stick to mushrooms, weed, and alcohol for a while. seems to suit me better.


----------



## sonic

Had a long fun night of doing MDMA, Ketamine, hydrocodone, and weed. I might have to write a trip report tomorrow, right now I'm too tired and strung out. Still feel kinda good though


----------



## Makaveli69

Little over 1/3rd of a fifth of whiskey, 4 valium 10s, 2 10mg percs, few swigs of tussionex, and a handful of dexedrin and of course weed.. just smoked a G n 1/2 blunt of some fucking white widow, domed it all solo cept a roach and a inch... i feel so fucking good but i feel like im thinking almost perfectly straight, i keep forgetting who im suppose to call tho hah.

Everytime i get up i feel floaty as shit, and time is going back fucking fast as shit, feels like it was just 3 but its 7...i was about take a shower hours ago so i could go out, but staying in doesn't seem too bad at all of a sudden.

Damn just counted pills out.. apperently I took 140mg of dexedrine IR.. no wonder i feel so fucking clear headed.


----------



## Fusioned

DXM in full effect 

I gotta say, best drug music has to be boards of canada.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

I love oxycontin.


----------



## s3v3r3d&s7on3d

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


......................beer..............


----------



## Ninjetic

Smokin hash, drunk off vodka and poppin xanax.
Don't be suprised if I die:D
Slaanesh has my soul within his ever loving grasp, and it feels like pure ketamine..........:D:D:D:D


----------



## wastedwalrus

Heroin.... third time. I'm getting more success this time. Although I'm experiencing a weird tension in my body. I think it's because I'm sitting up rather than chillin. I plugged it, somewhere in the 70-80mg range. Feels brilliant when I relax but when I'm sitting up I feel tense and strange. So, of course, I'm going to go relax. Peace out.


----------



## Ninjetic

^U need to lie the fuck down, for awhile. Lest u want the junkie pukes in the morning! Just lie down, and stay down. Let the heroin course thru your veins so it can do its thing. Do nothing whatsoever that requires u to be up and about, and no walking! :D


----------



## ChoGrass

my dealer warned me that this strand of weed would blow my fucking mind. and it did. 

i ignored the warning and smoked it while driving on the freeway. it didnt take too long for the effect to come to life. i was driving at night and it was raining like hell...

and funny thing is, i kept thinking to myself, ' there is no fucking way anyone can be driving under this condition. i'm too fucking high!!' but it wasnt a paranoia, but rather an amusement. how one can do so much, feel so much and see so much just driving...

anyway, that was a high high for me...


----------



## RyanM

saturday 90mg adderall
sunday-monday- 90mg adderall+tweak
it seems like i'm back to adderall or adderall got ahold  of me again or just missed me  but as I came about this little question of adderall or tweak>? my answer was hardly a surprise when I answered "both" so no\ harm in bringing adderall back I mean adderall is what made me sure I stopped my 300mg habit "just like that" with a ton of tweak but I didn't forget oonly pretended so instead of a weird bizarre speed romance of one trying to beat the opther opr completely cut my mind in two again  it's all more like sum weird odd speed love circle it looks like  but surely I don't see 300mg adderall habit+tweak all day all night too but a steady dose here and dose there of 90mg and then tweak all day night can't hurt.  and I won't get chopped in half while adderallvstweak gets in a jealous rage fight as I sit in the middle *group hug*...come here little pipe...pill crusher you can watch.

told you that you should of chopped my brains o\ut that morning now look what I twisted myself into


----------



## Mary Poppins

had the last of my most recent batch of hash brownies tonight.

don't feel too stoned yet though...hmmm


----------



## splenda

Street grade Desoxyn on Friday night.  Slept on 8mg of Xanax Saturday afternoon till Sunday noon.  Woke up and Desoxynated again tonight.


----------



## throwitallaway

went mad all weekend, loads of speed and mdma, woke up today and have smoked a couple of spliffs, feeling stoned.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Im high on poppies, clonazepam, and neurontin. I'm feeling good and  fucked up. 

It is very hard to walk straight


----------



## splenda

Left over street Desoxyn ready to use today (slept about 3-4 hours last night, hey beats nothing!)

Yay, it looks to be a fufilling day.


----------



## RyanM

hmm it's 3pm I'm going into caradiac arrest heart failure as I'm shutting down soon  90mg adderall but  I gotta get more tweak because I havent had any since this morning at around 6am  things have to be so  complicated

*up\date I'm getting tweak now probably before work which is at 4pm*

I just realized I took my last 3 adderall

I for the moment being have no drugs at all  and wont have any ever again or for the next 30 minutes or so

which brings me to my p\oint I have to start keeping track again remember when I knew how much adderall I had exactly pin pointed and had my weeks planned out perfectly.  I knew when I had to buy more knew when I could take more. Clearly.I have.to get.My life.back.on track. I'll take a mental note of this. adderall helped me get tweak today and now tweak will help me find adderall  see they get along great. one big happy family.


----------



## Motox786

Thanks for the update8)


----------



## euphoria

two bowls of DAAAAANK weed, topped with a few little chunks of hash. i'm high!


----------



## DexterMeth

cigarettes and bi-polar baby!


----------



## Synto

Been 5 weeks sober from everything but alcohol and only drank a few times. I had 1 more week of rehab to go, but now I'm almost certain that will change. 

Relapsed a couple hours ago with Oxycontin. I have nothing to say right now. Fuck me.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

twacked out tryin to fix my comp. testin out the new meth bong. works like a charm. hey dex dude pm me sometime i never see your ass on aim.


----------



## throwitallaway

been smoking all day and night, stoned.


----------



## Ninjetic

I been smokin weed too much lately, but its not like I'll be running out anytime soon:D I got couchlock like a motherfucker, can't move for shit. And I'm gettin visuals, from weed. I haven't tripped from weed since I first started smokin 4 years ago, and this time it isn't freakin me out


----------



## uumpaloompa

good morning bluelight!!

i decided to try out a little experiment of mine. I wanted to see how much kratom could potentiate regular opiates. I haven't had any opiates for the last week mind you. So tolerance shouldn't be an issue. 

So I wake up and make some kratom tea, and wait for the effects. Feels like a low dose of hydro for me. Once the kratom took effect, I snorted 20mg of oxy and I feel fucked up. Feels like I railed about 40+ mg. Kratom is a great way for me to minimize cost. I'm glad I tried this out. 

Nothing like opiates in the morning.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

I couldnt agree more. Nothing better then opiates in the morning lol. I snorted some oxycontin this morning adn then again at 2:30 and for some reason Im still high as fuck.


----------



## throwitallaway

I'm so fucking stoned and drunk, ate some MDMA powder as well and it's only wednesday night. Got some tampazen for comedown tomorrow.


----------



## throwitallaway

Just after smoking a lovely spliff.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

I did a bump of some oxy. Im fucked up right now like uber fucked up.


----------



## wastedwalrus

Ahhh, I'm feeling what I've been craving to feel for months. Finally got my oxy hook-up restored so I just plugged 20mg's and took 1mg of xanax (first time combining the two so wanted to take it east). Listenin' to Nine Inch Nails and melting in may char.... fuck yeah.

(took me quite a while to write this.... lots of typos )


----------



## Bradshaw2727

I guess I'm starting to come down from 75mg adderall, although I'm still quite high and still feel pretty good.  I have a feeling I will be getting little to no sleep tonight.  Should have broken the time release.....damn me


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Walrus...you fruitloop.  Enjoy that shit while you can bitch.


----------



## Ninjetic

Tweaked! :D:D:D:D And slightly stoned. Might smoke some salvia 15x extract.


----------



## DexterMeth

12mg DOI >....................................................thanks


----------



## RyanM

60mg Adderall,Got 20 Pills of 5mg Methadone,I took 6 5mg pills,Which is also 30mg Methadone I'm on. Don't ask.


----------



## RyanM

*crawls in* I'm throwing up again. I'm sick again from methadone I'm not happy about that. My last time I got sick was from taking 60mg like 5 months ago and then I was throwing up for 2 days and then I haven't touched it.Now last night I only took 30mg.Today I'm sick.Well I can't be sick cuz I have to work.How do I stop being sick? What's the cure? I'm not taking any more methadone today. From now on 15mg or something. How do I get better though?


----------



## uumpaloompa

coming up from a 40mg bump of oxy, and im off to work in about 15 minutes. makes my job alot easier...


----------



## masaz

Really quite stoned. Just had  a really ace Aero mint chocolate mousse thing.

Mum and Dad keep coming into my room and telling me to 'stop those scented candles from making so much of a smell'.

This makes me giggle because I have no candles in the room. This pipe doesn't seem to produce too much kind of icky smoke, so I couldn't be arsed to open a window.

Going to smoke a bit more and go to bed I think. Very tired.


----------



## Footloose

WastedWalrus - don't stick stuff up your butt dude. People might confuse you as having latent homosexual tendencies.

Anyways, tweaked right now off 60 mg adderall insufflated havin a blast doin homework this weekend i'm gettin some oxy 40's and some trainwreck budz should be a good time


----------



## RyanM

didn't go to work,still sick,been sleeping all day,wake up every couple hours to throw up more greenish stuff,just like the time before   but it's still bad even though it's cut in half this time it's only 30mg instead of 60mg last time, this must be a strong little drug.


----------



## wastedwalrus

"WastedWalrus - don't stick stuff up your butt dude. People might confuse you as having latent homosexual tendencies."

Haha, come on bro... you don't really believe it has any sexual aspects to it do you? It's just an effective way of administering a drug. Eh, people believe what they want to believe. It is, however, a hassle, so tonight I just railed my OC. Nice and high off 20mg's (hehe, having a low tolerance again is fucking great) and listening to The Flaming Lips.


----------



## Footloose

It may and it may not. I'll i'm saying, is that its not something to brag to homies about


----------



## KemicalBurn

Why? does it make you feel uncomfortable?

perhaps youre the one with latent homosexuality...and yes, it is one of the most effective administration routes (depending on what drug of course).

not sure about oxy though./..


----------



## yucatanboy

I have been fighting a cold, but i got high anyways .  I took a truckload of vit. C today and some chinese herbal cold remedy.  This weed is a lot better than the last stuff.  Halfway through a bowl and i am already nice and happy high.  The last stuff, i'd have to smoke a couple bowls to get this high. Ahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Ninjetic

Goddamn! Slow es hell from to much hash! Going to buy more bud later and score some tweak.........I kill you 
what the fuckin hell is going on, I am hearing freaky shit....like some monkey jumping a fence.....today is friday so the moon is green........


----------



## throwitallaway

I'm stoned.

Ryan- Your not wise. Don't you think vomiting up some green stuff is not a little sign to stop and get back on something a little less harmful or even stop all drugs and go to rehab.


----------



## uumpaloompa

wake and bake..... im stoned


----------



## Footloose

I'm not saying its an ineffective administration route - i was just saying its not really somethin i'd recommend tellin people if ya like to be social since hes been here for 3 months and has over 1000 posts....


----------



## KemicalBurn

Well, Ive been here for 3 years and i dont see a problem with it 

but whatever's clever *shrugs*


----------



## throwitallaway

Fucked. 

Speed, pink tulip pills, lots of alcohol and hash.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Man, I really really want to try speedballing.

I don't know if that's the right term and I don't do heroin, but I want to do some coke and oxy. 

I blew what was left of some coke I bought a long time ago, was only 2 small lines, and then after doing some cleaning I just blew 20mg of OC.

I think I'd like to plan out a night for this though, and with greater amounts of each drug. For the minimal amounts used tonight, I feel pretty bangin'.  


Can't wait to experiment some more. :D


----------



## legalizendecriminalize

I just had a vivid dream. I rocked up some free blow, and was smoking bowl after bowl of dank with a fat rock on top. In my dream I also had a number of 2mg xanax. I don't mean to gloat, but It's been a long time since I had dreams this wonderfull.


----------



## yucatanboy

Hmm, i was doing something on my computer and then completely forgot what i was doing... man i am high.  and its frewaking hard to type... I'm gonna leave that w there cuz i am to lazy to go fix it


----------



## Sl33p3r

HIPPY FLIP :O


----------



## NinjaElite

High on weed and drunnk as hell off Jack, its nice but I cant believe I didnt get to snort any tonite, I even had money aint that a bitch. I can't believe I sold all my shrooms either cuz if I didnt I be munching them bitches.


----------



## singularity

man i am shrooming and i never tried smoking durring the peak but i just did and its very groovy... i'm going back outside


----------



## White Oleander

High on iv meth...first time in 4 months, I feel great!


----------



## hazejunk

pretty high on benzo's heroin and some hash.......FEELING FUCKING GREAT


----------



## yucatanboy

rippin' bowls and sippin on scotch i just got: Glen Garioch Highland Single Malt 10 year Scotch... pretty good for under 30 dollars for 750mL.  I still think Balvenie makes a better one.. but its more expensive.


----------



## RyanM

okay uh friday night I finally was able to get up and drive and I got 3 e. I took one friday night around 10ishpm even though I had to work at 630am so  I was going to take another saturday but then I got this call at 3am and now I have a lot of tweak again  and I was too tweaked to do e so I have two e left and tweak tweak and I'm tweaked I am having an annoying breathing or something but just annoying and before my heart was beating super fast I didn't even want to walk buuuut I didn't pass out I overcame all that sillyness oh but yeah I'm having a hard time smoking grr too tweaked to smoke and smart enough to know don't tweak out trying to smoke perfect and end up wasting it sooo that's where snorting comes in buuut I'm good for now

*edit - My keyboard gets stuck*


----------



## subdefy

RyanM what exactly is the point of the slashes?


----------



## Bradshaw2727

10mg hydromorphone snorted
10mg hydromorphone plugged
Heavenly bliss
You wish you were me right now
Damn..this is good
Really warm
Opioids are perfect
Mmmmm...delicious
Ohh what a fun time
Ready to nod off
Palladone is very good
Holy grail of opioids
Ode to joy...
Never want this to end
Extremely pinpointed pupils


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Read down the left side


----------



## wastedwalrus

I agree Bradshaw, opiates are the greatest. 25mg's of oxy up my nose and feelin' fine.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Damn I wanted some oxy tonight.   I would have had 2 OC 20's that would have been perfect, but my friend called me up the other night bugging me for them, so I sold them. I knew I didn't want to make that sale, shucks. 


Anyhow, I  took 20mg of hydrocodone and am just sitting around hitting my vaporizer. I mean I feel nice and relaxed, but I could be feeling better. I just hope I sleep well.


----------



## phished18

First time with mescaline right now. PEAKING! whoever says tripping isnt better then rolling needs to try this...ive never been so stimulated in my life.


----------



## Ninjetic

Stoned, and gettin trippy visuals from eating a ball of hash.....Fun


----------



## White Oleander

High on iv meth again! Fuck this shit is amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## G-Unit786

Drunk, with a little xanax... Called every girl in my phone, and i could easily get laid, but i'm in no shape to drive... And they aren't either, so it sucks... I'm pissed, but feelin good


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 5 large poppy pods, 3 neurontin pills, a clozazepam pill,  and plugged some poppy extract. I also drunk about 16oz of wine. I'm very high.


----------



## slintstix

2mg xanax, a third of a bottle of red wine, a _ton_ of pot, one ritalin and probably some poppy tea later on. Gotta love the days off %) 

^^Wow, I've never even heard of poppy extract, how is it? Is it homemade? Time for research!


----------



## splenda

lol "de" (the) "sox" are "yn" (in).

lol.


----------



## BLeeK

iv heroin watching football....good things


----------



## RyanM

I didn't sleep but I really tried. laid down for hours and hours but I couldnt fall to sleep atleast my body rested.hmm finally got up at 10isham after laying down since 5isham.thenn waited till 1130amish then I started smoking more tweak again and now it's 4pm this is going to be a long day.  hmm all I can really do is smoke more since there is nothing else to do hmm maybe I will spend time making "one perfect line" or something just to waste time to keep me occoupied for a little bit other than smoking I'll find something to do hopefully someonecalls I'd like to get more tweak to keep stock. I must keep stocked up, for the winter you know.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

slintstix said:
			
		

> *2mg xanax, a third of a bottle of red wine, a ton of pot, one ritalin and probably some poppy tea later on. Gotta love the days off %)
> 
> ^^Wow, I've never even heard of poppy extract, how is it? Is it homemade? Time for research! *



It is just poppy tea that has been evaporated down to a thick goo. I use a food dehydrator to evaporate the liquid. 

Plugging opiates is more effective than eating them and the only way to plug poppies is with an extract. It takes half or maybe a little less than half as much when I plug the extract.


----------



## throwitallaway

Been in the pub all day drinking and had a good few spliffs, an e and some coke. %)


----------



## Ninjetic

Stoned, bout to be rollin, and got a gram of coke at the ready. I was expecting to get 2 tabs and some tweak with my coke, but what I got is fine. I got all my rolling supplies ready for this ride!:D


----------



## per ou

took 8mg lorazepam and feeling much better. still not 100% sure if i'm physically dependent on it, though that probably is the case.


----------



## eagleplatinum

I shot about 160mg OxyContin a few hours ago...I guess I am still kinda high.  I wanted to post it anyway .


----------



## Ninjetic

I haven't felt shit from this roll so far, I'm pissed. I guess it b time for me to cut some lines, cuz this pill is no good. What a letdown, I bought that tab from a trusted friend who said it was pretty strong. He even warned me to only take one tab, and it seems to have not done shit. :/


----------



## yucatanboy

Smoking bowls... i gotta get up in like 4.5 hours to drive a buddy to the airport... getting high will let me get to sleep earlier


----------



## RyanM

almost 3am please tweak let me sleep for real. give me rest,surely I will not forget you in the blackness of sleep it's the only peace I get shut my mind down please when I wake you will be the first and only thought like always give me up just for a little bit i'll be back but let me sleep. *sigh* most of all I miss my mind I didn't understand the whole "it will change you you'll never be the same as it makes changes in your brain for good" *sigh* too late now. 

I should take sleeping pills but then what if someone calls,I dont want to miss it,but I should be at peace,relaxed cuz I have tweak for tomorrow,still have 2 e,grr mind torture.

the price you pay to have no problems or emotions but it seems good at the time tillll you start missing life

I though can not just stop everything,find something else,start over,repair,no I don't reallly want to,just not yet,I don't know,it's basically impossible to rebuild but ever so easy but my life drain slowly out from 16 to 18 it's basically done with I already made my choice long ago. if only there was a little magic wand to make things all new better but there's not in real life andd I already lost any sort of reality.

hmm I don't know where I was going with this or why I even started it cuz yeah I have no idea how to end it I didn't think of that so basically just erase it was jibberish random thoughts because yeah I'm lost now I lost my point and now I'm just completely not even in the same building with the track I was on before.

okay carry on I'm better now back to normal I can't hold conversations or subjects I see.

back to the main one.tweak. and all there is to say about that is I have more for tomorrow. and they lived happily ever after.the end.


----------



## RyanM

*edit* I just two sleeping pills,what a rebel,woo look at that I did what I wanted,woo *stood up to meth* things will be better tomorrow as I for once fixed myself. I'm going to go lay down right now because if I dont I will all be up then they will start kicking in and thennn I won't want to go to bed and then the worse happens when you take sleeping pills and stay up and then be all drowsy weird then to fix that you do more and that's the worst woah I won't go over to that side I dread that the worst of all even thinking about it okay time is ticking *lays down* I just saved my life. but I think this is all false salvation coming from me.cuz my hidden agenda as it's obvious I only took them so I can wake up and then tweak feels better when you are rested grr I knew this from the start...*lost what I was going to say next*

what did I just end up doing? I don't know how I was going to explain so point blank what did I just do? argh I can't remember what I was going to say. maybe I was tricking myself into tricking myself that I didn't really have the true reason for taking them then got lost in my little web of false salvation that I tried to trick into real but then I got lost and gave the real reason and I then had no where to go and I forgot my whole reason why I tried this.

so confusing.*lays down*


----------



## bowdenta

IM soooooooooooooooo sober right now because I have to take a piss test this week


----------



## throwitallaway

been smoking since i've woke up and ate some tamazapem tonight, gonna sleep soon.


----------



## RyanM

yippie i slept like 10 or 11 hours and it's 11pm one of these days I'm going to figure out how to do a lot of tweak everyday and still sleep every night

it's going to be a challenge. but I still have tweak for tomorrow. *pats himself on the back* *keep up the good work*


----------



## NinjaElite

stoned as hell, drank a little vodka, and did a Tony of some pretty good blow.


----------



## RyanM

okay I still didn't figure out how to tweak 24 7 but still sleep at night so yeah it's 8am and I kinda skipped sleep again but that's the least of my worries right now,

I think I am officially blowing out pieces of  nose tissue or skin or whatever it's called seriously it's weird there's blood and stuff every time I blow my nose and I don't know. oh my poor health but smoking doesn't get me high well it does but I've been snorting for like a couple days and already there is blood and probably pieces of my nose. grr

*sigh* I hope it heals somehow because I still am going to snort and smoke but I don't know why I'm having trouble because I do snort water every time before I snort my meth 

I didn't have these kind of problems with adderall no sir but I switched to tweak only like uh okay I guess it's kind of been a while I'm thinking like 5 months or so but already having health problems

okay well yeah that doesn't make sense I don't have health I kinda lost that with my 2ish year adderall recreationally addicted habit which lead me to tweak which brings me to my current problem that I already forgot about. how great.as you can see I can't really communicate,hold coversations,stay on subject. My mind completely froze to ice. and I didn't even feel it freezing.

weird I think I need brain surgery because my mind only knows tweak,everything has to be about it,then I hold conversations and pay attention

so yeah what to do what to do how about play russian roulette with a real bullet yippie!


----------



## LiquidMethod

i'm totally fucked up. tonight i realised how trippy my surroundings are, and finally let loose and almost relaxed. gotta relax more, relax man shit.
sweet-az fuck Long Is Ice Tea, wtf is that. 
at least my friend's having fun,
peace everyone.


----------



## throwitallaway

so stoned


----------



## Cat Again

2 10mg valium,
3 shots vodka
just finished rolling a joint. im going to go smoke this and then take a couple more shots and go to bed.
i love you bluelighters,
peace.


----------



## thesean001

anyone here know where i could get some soul headphones?
you see, my physical ears cant here the music. thats where my problem is. i need headphones that can reach ME, my soul. since i cant hear right now.


----------



## Ninjetic

That roll from last time was total shit, didnt do anything. 
Smokin some weed and opium right now, Fuckin amazing! Opium is what I've been missing, I've been wanting to try this stuff forever!
an illusion perceived by our eyes, life. Birth, death, rebirth, second death, first life, eternal death, immortal life. Choice

Wisps of electric smoke drip from my clawlike hand, burn sigil, burn your mark upon this land. Drifting, colliding, dreams are sliding. Am one, I, universe, with, the. Cling to the velcro


----------



## Carl Landrover

Ryan, your posts are intense man...bit frightening.


I'm pretty high after trying to go to bed at 8pm and sort of getting some sleep until about 2:30. Been taking a few rips of some bud every now and then since. Hey it's 4:20am what do ya know?


----------



## yucatanboy

Sooo freakin high.  I was dancing my ass off at a jungle club, having a few drinks then realized it was 1 in the morning and i have work i should be at at 8am (been going in late a lot), so i came back home and smoked a bowl and coughed like hell (haven't done that in a while) and now i am really damn high


----------



## NinjaElite

Like 20mg Oxy and some beers, even though I have no tolerance to opiates whatsoever I can bearly feel the oxy. Wish I could afford more of it, actually I wish I could get some H. But no one sells it in FL, but if you want coke thats another story. To bad too coke is such a nasty drug, I just wish it wasnt so good.


----------



## White Oleander

Still on iv meth...the 'magic' really has returned after a 4 month break. But I think I'm on my way to addiction again. Haven't stopped since friday...so day 5 now.


----------



## RyanM

noo no I'm not coming down and I wont ruun for my life. hmm I'm on meth for the first time ever! *grins* we're playing the waiting game again *sigh* no one should have to play the waiting game. the last waiting game I did e to try to get around the whole waiting game. I might do that this time. I don't know though it's kind of a hard decision because I'm not "tweaked" not really I'm more just like speeding or something but we are suppose to get it prettty soon within the hour buut it could take longer and the point i'm trying to make is I don't want to take e and end up getting a call saying yep come over and then I will be able to get good and tweaked and just save the e for some other time I'm going to try not to think too much about it and hopefully get involved with something and get all focused and forget all about that I'm really waiting and then boom before I know it phone call.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

9mg of 2c-e plugged, 12mg of DOC and 14mg 4-ho-mipt oral. This is intense, and hasnt fully kicked in yet.


----------



## throwitallaway

so so so much hashish and buckfast wine....


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I just ate 8 poppy pods+20mg of hydrocodone and snorted 3mg of DOC and 3mg of 2c-e. The trip is not as intense as earlier but is still a +3. 

At the peak I felt like I was disintegrating and changing into energy but it stopped before I was completely dissolved.

There were some really weird body distortions. At one time I was nothing but hands and a head. Visuals were very colorful and intense. The colors were brighter than in any other trip.


----------



## throwitallaway

just smoked a joint, stoned.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

eagleplatinum said:
			
		

> *I shot about 160mg OxyContin a few hours ago...I guess I am still kinda high.  I wanted to post it anyway . *



how the hell you fit that into  a rig? you use like 5ml barrels? lol.


----------



## RyanM

I'm on e and I still hate PLUR.yep.I don't need no drugs to calm me and I don't need no arms around me,no don't need anything at all. *grins* I'm going to go smoke meth now.later


----------



## RyanM

TWEAKED:cleaning all the keys on my keyboard,taking them out,one by one,lining them up in a row,wiping each one off seperate,and putting them back in place.I should be busy for a good hour and a half then I can go to work.pure genius


----------



## NinjaElite

Ate 50mg of Adderall this morning because I didnt really sleep last nite. Not really that high, but it usually takes like 5 hours before I get the full effects. I only take em like twice a month but apparently thats enough to keep my tolerance pretty high.


----------



## throwitallaway

Drank a few beers and sniffed a load of coke.


----------



## lee harvey

Oh my GAWD! I'm rolling harder then I ever have before. This is absolutely wonderful. Red Seahorses, pure MDMA, I love you all


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

^ lmao, awesome. been ages since i had a really bomb roll.  i'm high as fuck of 1200mcg of fentanyl, oral. feeling damn good. but i remember them tasting slightly better last time i ate one.


----------



## Tiesto

stoned


----------



## RyanM

warning:this is going to be long.

Okay I woke up at 630am had my alarm set cuz I had to get a haircut today.okay right when I woke up I took  e probably no more than 2 minutes because I had it taped to my door in one of my meth bags cuz I knew for a fact my parents weren't going to be home.so then I went and got my haircut and timed it so it would start hitting me good after I got it done for the way home.

SO on the way home.this bird FLEW into my passenger window and got ran over by the vehicles behind cuz I was on the highway. LUCKILY the lord( of amphetamines) was watching over me and I had my window up or else it would of flew right into my face. thank you lord.

Okay now I'm going to have to get more e because if I don't my heart will start to slow to the low 90's and start to flutter and I go into caradiac arrest and die. Now there is ways around this by getting more e or more tweak but if that doesn't work out adhd speed will hold me over as a "life support" but not for very long. This is because I  have a very extremely rare but fatal speed disease which I learned to live with.

I'm  going to see if I can get a couple hits of meth now.

So yeah that was my interesting morning already.

Also the DARE program *remastered* as Drugs Are Really Exciting isn't really that annoying any more and instead of going to the "real dare program" to help you choose what drugs to do this one doesn't beat around the bush so to say.

Hopefully today is great and I pray to the amphetamine god to help me once more as I will forever be thankful and never turn my back and stay full of faith (speed) forever

well this didn't turn out to be that long at all. later people of bluelight.


----------



## myanmar

^^ LOL


----------



## slintstix

jesusm alvohol roofires and cxanax. fucked up baddly. wosha.


----------



## throwitallaway

Lots of alcohol and cocaine.


----------



## wastedwalrus

About 20mg's of oxy insufflated and 4-5mg eaten along with 25mg's of Promethazene and 1mg of xanax (I'm going to do more xanax in a bit). Feeling very nice. Kicking back, listening to Tool and Nine Inch Nails, talking to random people, and posting under the influence. It doesn't get much better.

Peace


----------



## euphoria

sounds like good music, cool i wish i had more than the beer i smoked and the weed i drank. . .. b ut oh well.


----------



## wastedwalrus

Redosed about 3 hours after the original dose (as posted above). I railed a little over 10mg's (since I was still feeling the previous dose) and ate another 1mg xanax. Nodding incredibly hard... in fact I'm getting the paranoia I often get when I'm nodding this heavily. Heh, I start thinking it's a possibility that I won't wake up in the morning . I'm nto too stressed about that but it definetely worries me for a little while. I doubt that's even close to the amount of shit I would need to do in order to OD/Die. But still, it's troubling me. Heh. Well, it's taken me 14 minutes to type this out. I'm listening to some Miles Davis and then occasionally some Jimi Hendrix. Time to head off to bed and watch some tv. 

Peace


----------



## wastedwalrus

Forgot to add that I only got about 6 hours of sleep last night. Just to give you an idea of how intense my nods are. Peace out.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Slammed a beer, slammed a hefty shot of wiskey, drissunk.


----------



## alostlittlebird

"Okay now I'm going to have to get more e because if I don't my heart will start to slow to the low 90's and start to flutter and I go into caradiac arrest and die."

Rofl, yeh dont be fucking with that low 90's that's like depressant overdose territory.

Just drank 18mg of iprocin dissolved in gin (blargh) and I think my intestines are trying to cross the galaxy too fast. Amazing how fast this can creep up.

Pretty damn amazing.


----------



## yucatanboy

ganked on booze (toons to beer, scotch and jack daniels... bluh) and weed (what... two joints and a bowl)... now time for a bong bowl.. oh man i am fucked... wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Edit: i am fuckin' high.. ah bongs are great.. bluh/blargh


----------



## splenda

The socks are in again, hehe (get it?)

A point of de sox already consumed, planning to split the next point between oral consumption and dollar bill administration.  Then after I'm heading out to a pop-punk concert, yay!  Gonna be gakked outta the mind, gonna use the half point and take sips of water with it during the concert for fucking spinning fast.

lol, this is SWIM, .


----------



## throwitallaway

Lots of alcohol, cannabis and 6 pink tulips, i wouldn't even call them ecstacy tablets because their full of speed and something very trippy..could be a lose dose of acid or some form of research chemical..or even lots of MDA. I'll never know.


----------



## nemesis-a

dxm and i saw the exorcism of emily rose.

it was pretty decent.


----------



## Tiesto

^that movie is really fuckin weird.  i was high on weed wen i saw that and it really made me think cuz "based on a true story".  

im hiiiiigh.


----------



## JerseyGirl

I'm drunk. 

And I only ahd a little kaluha. But man, that stuffs more potent than it looks.


----------



## throwitallaway

What is it? kaluha? what percent is it?

The stuff u want is absinthe..70 per cent..blow the fucking head and throat clean off ya.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

I am very stoned on some marijuana bush and am happy.  I can barely see..ive been high so long that everythings out of focus..this is some shit weed


----------



## Carl Landrover

After not doing any opiates for a week, I'm pretty out of it on some morphine and taking a few rips of some bud occasionally.


----------



## Japazz

I'd like to thank Nixon for not pulling out of Vietnam else the I wouldn't have Morphine back in my cupboards today. 1.5g IR and 12g XR. Not sure what all is in my head right now, as the ganj makes it hard to add.. Delicious.


----------



## wastedwalrus

I railed 25mg's of oxy about 50 minutes ago and am now leaning back in my chair with a blanket and listenin to some hendrix (red house to be specific). Verrry good.


----------



## slyvan wanderer

wow, so stoned

wow.

yragf coffee and weed,

good

to the last drop


----------



## myanmar

200 mg of Tramadol

Nice buzzzzed


----------



## masaz

throwitallaway said:
			
		

> *What is it? kaluha? what percent is it?
> 
> The stuff u want is absinthe..70 per cent..blow the fucking head and throat clean off ya. *



Kahlua is a coffee liquer. It's nice. Dunno what % it is.

Absinthe is also ace. My mate once bought Jaegermeister when we told her to buy absinthe tho >=O 

I am quite off it. Had a few beers, just smoked a joint, feel sparkly now.


----------



## throwitallaway

The absinthe i brought back from Canary islands was lethal, 70% which blew the head clean off ya, 12 euro for a 70cl bottle of it too which wasn't bad.

Back on topic, i'm stoned.


----------



## yucatanboy

ah yes, stoned on new bud... mmmm... oh, and I had a few beers..


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

WOW. 3 mg of xanax and 10 of mommy's valiums and got a mean wake up call frmo the dope(thats what we call meth in teh midwest) bong. and i'm twazzled like you you wouldnt belive. one big hit and one medium hit and i'm gity-gone for real. so true dank fuckin shardage.


----------



## throwitallaway

Smoked a spliff, stoned.


----------



## mariacallas

Tad R Fitzsimmions said:
			
		

> *WOW. 3 mg of xanax and 10 of mommy's valiums and got a mean wake up call frmo the dope(thats what we call meth in teh midwest) bong. and i'm twazzled like you you wouldnt belive. one big hit and one medium hit and i'm gity-gone for real. so true dank fuckin shardage. *



Noice. I would say the same for me except replace 3mgs of xanax with klonopin.


----------



## booyakasha

biggity bump.  just got a vaporwarez vaporizer, 100 10 mg. valium, a quarter of nice greens, and 90 norce 10/325.

been vaporizing all afternoon, took about 50 mg valium, and 3 norcos (i have ZERO tolerance to opiates).   so im about right.  think im gonna take 2 more norcos, a few more v's and load up the vaporizer  !!!!!!!!!!!!

just had to share.  its been like almost 2 years since i've had an opiate, so im stoked. 

irie.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

I'm coming up on some brugmansia tea (tree datura).  I didnt take a huge dose, and small doses of brugmansia actually feel good.


----------



## Footloose

60 mg ritalin insuffulated, 2 mg xanax, a joint of kind bud. feelin good and not having much trouble doin homework %)


----------



## yucatanboy

smoking weed on an empty stomach makes me really high... or maybe it was the fact i lifted some weights right after smoking.


----------



## NinjaElite

a little tweaked from a few bowls of some good ice and a blunt. good combo for hangin out and surfing the forums, gonna put on some psy-trance in a few.


----------



## Smyth

^Look that guy is NinjaElite!


----------



## rm-rf

someone jsut might have traded me 2 teeners of dirty for a point of molly

and i just might have railed one entire teener

and i just might be having a niiiiiiice warrrrm fuzzy right about now...


----------



## HazeEM

high as fukc after i snorted 110mg of oxycodone and then relapsed on cannabis cause my friend came across some good-quality hash and i couldn't pass up the opportunity. plus oxycodone+thc is such a pleasent combo. oh well, i'll start again tomorrow. :D


----------



## masaz

Decided to roll a joint out of the little bit of hash I had left and some icky dry baccy as I was bored.

It took a while but now I am stoned enough to have had trouble remembering where the 'Post Reply' button is.

And to think I misspelt 'Reply' back there.

edit: and to completely miss out a word too.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm high on poppies and I just drunk some amantadine syrup. I don't know if amantadine does anything interesting. It is a NMDA antagonist so maybe it has some dissociative effects. There doesn't seem to be any trip reports for it.


----------



## throwitallaway

Been smoking joints the past 4 hours, stoned as fuck.


----------



## NinjaElite

Soooooo coked up at the moment; been doing Tony Montanas since this afternoon. 

My nose is feeling pretty fucked. I have to walk like a quarter mile in a few to feed my friends dog because he is outta town, should be fun high as hell. 

Debating on whether I should try freebasing a little of this yayo, I've never tried it before and I think it would be a waste to put it up my nose right now. Or maybe Ill just save it for tommorow.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Four days since my last run in with opiates (morphine) and 11 days since my last oxycodone use, but tonight here I am again! :D 

Tried to split 40mg evenly, came out so-so. I blew the smaller half and I feel sooo bangin' right now!!! 

It's just this perfect euphoric buzz and my body feels so relaxed right now. I ran today and hit the weights pretty hard not long ago...body feels sooo much more comfortable right now. 

This has made me realize how much better spacing out doses is. Too bad it's almost impossible when you're in possession of the drug, for me at least.


----------



## BLeeK

i worked till 10pm then came home and laid out my gear and shot 2 bags of dope and feeling pretty good, thirsty as fuck for some reason...


----------



## yucatanboy

woooo!!! had like 5 drinks (6?) and biked home (BAD idea, don't operate any vehicle intoxicated! i fell in the blackberries this time, last time i ripped open my chin and hands!  lucky)... now smokin' bowls... woooo! yar matey!


----------



## throwitallaway

ate some diamazapen and smoked joints, chilled.


----------



## NinjaElite

couple mgs of XANAX my pesonally favorite, plus a little oxycodone and a glass of red wine so far. 

Probably about to smoke some trees and drink a little crown. Should be a deliteful evening. 

Had to take a break from the stims, mainly coke shits to fucking dirty. I'd prefer stickin opiates and benzos all the time. It's just a matter of availablity and I can usually get thrown out a few lines for free, same with a few bowls of ice.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Tried parachuting for the first time.

Took 40mg of oxy about 9:15, didn't much for a little more than an hour, but I'm pretty good right now. 

Took 10mg of morphine about 15 minutes ago to add to it a bit. 

Other than that, just sitting back watching some TV and vaporizing some weed. 


These are the nights that I wish could just keep going on...I guess the short period of intense pleasure makes it all the more better in little doses. Damn I'm nodding like crazy right now......


----------



## lifeisforliving

buzzzzzzzz......

4 beers, 2.5mg Xanax total (popping .25's like sugar pills)... blah.... benzos alone = boring, benzos + beer = happy go lucky fun.. zoom zoom

I'm off to watch Threshold on TV... good alian so so far.


ahh... no responsbilities tonight.. just fun.. 'nite all

BUT the quesiton is: Do I break out my baggie o coke?  

nah.. save that for a party....


----------



## Madhatter4

mmmmmmmmmm .....Im on 30mg Ambien and everything is all soft and fluffy ohhhh feels like im going back in time to parties/raves I attended when I was just a kiddd in HIGH school:D


----------



## lifeisforliving

^^^ yeah.. know what ya mean.. I'm SUPER buzzed with nowhere to go... 

du dee da doo doo dooo da!!!

WEEEEE!!!! added another 2mg of xanax.. 

shcwing!


----------



## throwitallaway

Loads of cider, wine, hash, cocaine, speed, ecstacy. Pure mental night and sitting here with a packed spliff and a half bottle of wine and loving it, only thing i wish was more COKE.


----------



## wastedwalrus

Mmmm.... Feeling oh so very nice. I railed 30mg's of oxy and dosed 2mg's of Xanax along with 25mg's of Promethazene. Listening to my usual opiate music (Tool, Nine Inch Nails, Miles Davis, Hendrix, The Doors, etc.) with the thermostat cranked down and a warm blanket delicately resting over me. Talking to some people but I'm preallt usless. Nodding in and out reasonably frequently. I love this combo (a goofball as I refer to it). I'll probably east 5mg's when I feel myself coming down.

Peace


----------



## RyanM

been up up for like 3 days now on a few hundred mg of adderall uh tweak+tweak and couple hours ago I took an e,everything is so weird,it's like woah spooky scary because it's so quiet in this house,since i'm the only one here but it's so quiet,no noises from the refrigator,no fans,no parents,nothing just a weird dead silence

and my dad just ruined it now by getting home but I didn't even hear the door shut or his truck I only know because the lights and tv are on now

what a weird night. I feel weird. ppfffgh *waits on tweak*


----------



## G-Unit786

2 xanax bars...:D Feelin pretty good now

All i need is a couple beers and i'll be set for the night


----------



## Ninjetic

I'm stoned in a hurricane! Whoo! I'm also on coke and gettin drunk at the moment. If I die I'm goin out partying:D


----------



## Tiesto

^lmao thats how you do it man!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm high on 8 HBWR seeds, 20mg of hydrocodone 3 poppy pods, 350mg amantadine, some wine and neurontin.


----------



## yucatanboy

Wasai!... just woke up still messed up (drunk/high).  did anyone get the liscence plate of the party that hit me?!  Man... oh, and my body hurts from dancing so much or from wiping out on my bike last night when i was trying to bike completely blitzed (the bike is now fubar'ed... thats what i get).  Wooo time for some weed, water and vitamins, a little kratom, and a shower so i can keep the good part of this buzz going and get rid of the hangovery parts


----------



## NinjaElite

Got drunk as hell offf some Guiness and a few screwdrivers. 

The girls I was with got totally wasted and horny. got to get a triple kiss with my girl and her friend, then I almost got in a fight with this dude. awesome nite. 

'tis my birthday tonite/tommorow, so no doubt Ill go out and party again tonite.


----------



## throwitallaway

I'm fucked on cocaine, cider, wine, shrek 2's and lots and lots of hashish.


----------



## wastedwalrus

I'm nice and high on 30mg's of oxy insufflated..... then again, I could be higher . Dammit, why can't this stuff be cheaper or at least last longer ?


----------



## Synto

After almost 2 months of opiate sobriety.....relapse. 240mg Oxycontin up the nose, 160mg IV. Somebody fucking slap the shit out of me tommorrow, blah.


----------



## chandler

Big night last night. Sobering up now from far too many pills, and far too much booze, and eventually being tweaked out of my mind all through the wee hours of the morning. 3pm now. Haven't slept for a long time.

Can get more weed after 4pm, which I'm really really hanging for. My flatmate is napping, the bastard, he can sleep. Also contemplating scoring some skag and chasing the dragon.


----------



## DiveRoll

I'm skating on the rails, skate blades leave snow trails, winds consume, trails resume.


----------



## Pillish

Im drunk and I dropped some E so im in for a night!


----------



## Cyrus

theres a difference between noise and music
noise becomes sound, sound becomes music, music becomes transcendence


----------



## Shockwaveal

Ah man... I've been waiting for this for 2 weeks now. GHB. Ah yeah.


----------



## wastedwalrus

Plugged/snorted about .7grams of heroin. Barely feeling anything and am extremely pissed off that this shit was sold to me.


----------



## Footloose

^you should purify your smack, i sure as hell would if i could get dope.

right now chillin nodding off 4  10 mg percs, couple bowls of herb, + 40 mg ritalin insuffulated so i can get some homework done....


----------



## wastedwalrus

Footloose said:
			
		

> *^you should purify your smack, i sure as hell would if i could get dope.
> 
> right now chillin nodding off 4  10 mg percs, couple bowls of herb, + 40 mg ritalin insuffulated so i can get some homework done.... *



It's pretty complicated to purify heroin, or so I hear. I have no desire to put forth the effort to purify this shit... I just won't buy it.


----------



## New

My name is [deleted for content], it's 11:53, and I am toasted right now. The newport is in my right hand, and the keyboard is in both. I feel goooooood!


----------



## Carl Landrover

Currently quite messed up.

Parachuted 30mg of oxycodone (under the pill identifier it said it was oxycodone 30, and I was told they were Perc 30's, so I'm gathering Percocet is just the brand name?).

Was feeling alright after vaporizing a bowl of herb about an hour after, but not where I wanted to be.

So about 20min ago I blew another 20mg or so and am in the process of going through bowl 2. This time with a wee bit of hash oil.  Each hit closes my eyes...so wonderful.


I'm a little annoyed about my tolerance having gone up like this.  Nature of the beast I suppose. I've got about 40 mg (bit more/bit less) left and I would like to get more fucked up off it then I am off of 50mg now. How long of a break should I take? Methinks waiting until next Friday or Saturday should suffice. 

Probably won't make it though and will just spend more cash. 


Hmm, this seems kind of like a bummed out post for visiting Nodsville. Tis a fine village indeed.


----------



## DJSlimJ

[EDIT]


----------



## RyanM

well I suppose it's that time again...... I got methadone and I got meth.. meth+methadone surely they're suppose to be together..I think.


----------



## paradoxcycle

^Well that's your problem Ryan, you *don't* think before you take your drugs. Whatever you have you just ingest without considering the consequences.


----------



## gababa

im on meth and methadone, great combo.  whats the problem paradoxcycle?  man this thread is huge.



i love drugs as meat loves salt


----------



## Carl Landrover

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> *I'm a little annoyed about my tolerance having gone up like this.  Nature of the beast I suppose. I've got about 40 mg (bit more/bit less) left and I would like to get more fucked up off it then I am off of 50mg now. How long of a break should I take? Methinks waiting until next Friday or Saturday should suffice.
> 
> Probably won't make it though and will just spend more cash.
> *



Well after a long day of feeling nauseated from last night, I'm back again. Didn't even make it 24 hours much less Friday. When I have something at my house I just keep thinking and thinking about it. Suppose it's good that I never have had a large quantity of pills.

Anywhoo, 30mg of oxycodone. Was feeling sick after that still, but I'm vaping a phiz-at (heh) bowl of hash oil, with a bit of resin, and a smidgen of herb. It's awesome. I love it! Haha


----------



## Ninjetic

that hurricane rita was a wuss of a bastard bitchwhore. Nothin happened to my house so I'm fine. I survived a shitty hurricane! And I was fucked up on coke n weed during the whole thing! RIght now I'm on some xanax and codeine, drinkin a few beers, smokin some bowls of weed and keif, and might top it all off with some coke. WHat a way to spend the night of a monday. I got me a five day weekend!


----------



## NinjaElite

half a bottle of E&J VSOP, 1/4 gm of coke, and a spliff of some dank. the perfect combo for me tonite. to bad I couldnt get ahold of any opiates/benzos for the next couple days.


----------



## yucatanboy

Weed, and some tinctures of kratom, blue lotus, and kava.  Wheeee.  I am nice and happy .

Edit: laughing my ass off at family guy and american dad... nice combo to be high and lazy on


----------



## Vaya

Morphine, Oxycodone, Kratom, Marijuana, Alcohol, Klonopin, Xanax, LSD, MDMA, MDA, Nicotine, Nitrous Oxide, Caffeine, Kava Kava, Valerian Root, Dextroamphetamine.

College is taxing.....


----------



## wastedwalrus

75mg's of oxycontin. I started at around 9 (and hour and a half ago) with 40mg's but I overblew 20mg's and it ended up going down my throat so I snorted another 10 and didn't feel anything so went with another 25. I have a rapid heartbeat from worrying about this dose but if anythign that's a good sign since the only discomfort I'm experiencing is a rapid heartbeat (since if I had done too much my heartbeat would be pretty damn slow). I'm coherent and my breathing isn't too slow so I'm sure I'll be fine. Once I quit worrying I'm sure I'll enjoy it. For a little background as to why my dose is so high, I did 25 on friday, 30 on saturday, and then .7 of a gram of shitty smack on sunday so my tolerance is pretty high. Anyways, I'm off to bed. Peace .


----------



## Shockwaveal

Vaya said:
			
		

> *Morphine, Oxycodone, Kratom, Marijuana, Alcohol, Klonopin, Xanax, LSD, MDMA, MDA, Nicotine, Nitrous Oxide, Caffeine, Kava Kava, Valerian Root, Dextroamphetamine.
> 
> College is taxing..... *



I'm in college and shit man I haven't done all that. Morphine only 'cause I was in the hospital. I'm feeling damn good now though. Same as above but alcohol mixed in. Gooood shit.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I got my cherry popped tonight with sweet lady H.  

I just vaped a bowl and I'd like to say more, but I really can't. .


----------



## masaz

*fuckin washted.*

REally wasted right now. Woke up still drunk after a fucking ace night, had a couple glasses of lovely lovely (fucking rank) cider cos I had a hangover and I hae a day off.

So drank that, randomed, ace. Had a joint just now, well, half off one. Absolutely off it. Should sleep, will listen to music instead.

Forgot what I was gonna ssay.

Reall y stoned.


----------



## waterboy

i just wanted to sleep but im pretty fucked up off 40mg diphenhydramine/weed. im glad i didnt take enough to hallucenate though, none of that tonight thank god.


----------



## 247

^uh yeah antihistamines are not recreational.


----------



## DJSlimJ

there has been so much pot smoking in my apartment, that all the food which hasn't been sealed away in containers now tastes like pot smoke.  fucking stoners. time to buy a gun.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

ketamine is melting in my nose. i am feeeling damn goodright now. and it took so damn long to type that. oh whats one more line?


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I m' high on valium and drung a bunch of wine. I ate some poppies about 7 or 8 hours ago. I fee like I might vomit and about to pass out.


----------



## Temporal Incident

^noo don't pass out! You obviously took too much valium...and the alcohol was totally unnecessary. Anyway....sleeping now would be a waste of a good high!

......im currently on choline and piracetam. Don't know if it counts as high, but I so love the fact that I'm not a scatterbrained imbecile for once


----------



## Mean Girl

gababa said:
			
		

> *im on meth and methadone, great combo.  whats the problem paradoxcycle?  man this thread is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> i love drugs as meat loves salt *



you're putting a terrible strain on the body by feeding both a stimulant and a downer. besides that, each are unique and best enjoyed alone 

oxy made it's way down here, and i followed it like a little girl.


----------



## RyanM

what do I have today? I have a little bit of meth,but I have e to avoid any sort of I have no meth left I have no reason to live but I will probably be getting more today and let's see for the weekend since I have to work     I hope it's a tweekweekend but e for both days will work. yeah it's only 8:35am and I'M fillling out today,saturday,sunday, I make it so complicated and blah blah when I could just say "for the rest of my life:meth,e.amphetamines,uppers,ritalin if Nothing else is there, (or if something stronger than meth comes,any sort of stronger speed if I'm even around to take it) and then it would be a nice stressfree life but that's just tooo easy and boring so I make things difficult for fun cuz I have the drugs soo I have to amuse myself. buut if the drugs run out,the fun is over,but as you can see I very wisely keep stock *pats himself on the back*


----------



## paradoxcycle

^Ryan, where do you work?


----------



## subdefy

^ C'mon paradox he'll think your from the DEA and your trying to bust him for stealing all the local kids ADD scripts 

I was under the impression that uppers and downers combined especially not IVed if your heart and health were in good condition wasn't really dangerous? I find they go together quite well.


----------



## Pillish

IM DRUNK AS FUCK...... and thats about it (drinking crown royal)


----------



## Karaboudjan

Against all that I've heard and read I did ecstasy again after leaving only a six day gap. I came up fine etc, I started with one and kept it simple and it was the first time I really knew what things were etc. I am a strong believer that it takes time to get to know a drug and to like it. GBL/GHB is like it a lot. I did two in total, but to be honest one would have been sufficient despite people saying there are quite weak pills. The three I did last time was most probably overkill but heh, I live and learn! I like being a n00b, piss easy to get effects without too much :D

Edit: I know I am not superman but because I am a noob it still pretty much worked. The next time I plan to drop is the very end of November at the Bluelight Infected Mushroom gathering so that's a good two months recovery. I'm good.


----------



## lee harvey

This is amazing:
4 shots of Patron
2 shots of Chivas Regal
2.5mg Xanax
2mg Klonopin
300mg Carisoprodal
10mg Valium
200mg Phenobarbital

All those pills were crushed into a powder and shot dow with the dirst gulp mof Petron. 2 hours in - OH MY FUCKING GOD. It took me 15 minutes to type this.....


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

ate 16-20mg of  4-aco-mipt about 40 minutes ago and starting to feel very very nice. the body load is actually enjoyable.


----------



## throwitallaway

So fucking fucked up.

Loads of drinking since sunday..every night. tonight bought 20 pills and dunno how many i eate...just handed them out to the women and smoke a load of cigs and spliffs along with a bit of coke. 

Going back to university on monday and can't wait. Darinkdrugs fest.


----------



## Liquid_Nebula

coming down offa a massive rail of ketamine....getting ready to dive back into the oceanworld of existence as soon as i feel ready


----------



## yucatanboy

drizzle drunk... i was at a bar drinking heavily and playing dart and pool and talking with fellow grad student... guess what?  It's time for weed and blue lotus!  (Along with some kava and kratom extracts.. and some more beer... i don't want to wake up until noon tomorrow!)

Edit: post smoking and drinkin a bit more... wooooooo!!!!!!! I am listening to some records, great shit! Blargh!!!


----------



## Liquid_Nebula

dazzled by the beautiful orgasm that is ketamine....god bless you ketamine you are gods own private stash


----------



## Sl33p3r

Crack first time.
Love it.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

i am so far gone. typing inbtween speckles. lmaO!
 nothing like this. amazing.  4-aco-mipt gets my vote for the best.


----------



## shercakes

high as fuck on klonopin and lots of oxycodone......loving life right now


----------



## jollygreenpotplant

the last four houres ive taken 2 bottles of wine, i forgot what its called, but its the thing below a 5ht of r&r whiskey. 1 grams of cocaine, and some salvia, and 2 hits of blotter acid.


----------



## jollygreenpotplant

wow what a mind fuck


----------



## jollygreenpotplant

I don't think i'm that messed up though if im still typing preety good.


----------



## jollygreenpotplant

I wish i had some one to talk to right now im feeling kinda scarded and freaked out.,


----------



## Sparker

ha unlucky..


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

dosed at 11:00 last night tripped really hard. for four hours. came down, bumbed some k.  WHAM! back into dreamland where everything has a trial. after the 4-aco-mipt wore off i did a k-hole sized line. and laid back. holed harder then ever and longer then ever.   slept for a few minutes now i'm here. sober except for the lingering hung over type feeling. expect a trip report soon or later. this was something special.


----------



## lifeisforliving

jollygreenpotplant said:
			
		

> *I wish i had some one to talk to right now im feeling kinda scarded and freaked out., *



Yeah.... I could see how salvia and acid could make for a dark trip... I hope you're doing better now.. you're probably blazed as fuck and trying to sleep.. heh heh.

It's all in your mind, and your mind will recover, the drugs will leave.


----------



## paradoxcycle

_Originally posted by subdefy _
*I was under the impression that uppers and downers combined especially not IVed if your heart and health were in good condition wasn't really dangerous? I find they go together quite well. * 

No man, it's unsafe for everyone. The speed allows for this enhanced enjoyment of a large amount of opioid/opiate - an amount so large that you would normally be too sloppy to appreciate. This is dangerous...  Your body (especially the heart) does not like to receive two totally opposite sets of signals- both stimulant and depressant.


----------



## lifeisforliving

paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> *Originally posted by subdefy
> I was under the impression that uppers and downers combined especially not IVed if your heart and health were in good condition wasn't really dangerous? I find they go together quite well.
> 
> No man, it's unsafe for everyone. The speed allows for this enhanced enjoyment of a large amount of opioid/opiate - an amount so large that you would normally be too sloppy to appreciate. This is dangerous...  Your body (especially the heart) does not like to receive two totally opposite sets of signals- both stimulant and depressant. *



I had a question on this if I might ask:

Say you are doing a stimulant and really want to comedown and go to sleep... I've always used a benzo-type drug to do that.. Are you saying that I am putting myself at more risk due to this decision? Or is the danger more that I will take too much depressants or because I feel "better" I would then go back for more stimulants? Is the the behavior or the actual drug combo that is dangerous?


----------



## paradoxcycle

It's the actual drug combo that's dangerous. Your heart is receiving two mixed signals so it's almost like it's being pulled in two separate directions.


----------



## subdefy

^ Why do they give the "brompton coctail" cocaine and morphine IIRC in hospitals then?


----------



## Sparker

Stoned Drunk, gonna roll another joint...


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Im high on 100mg of tramadol, 10mg valium, 60mg phenobarbitol and 1 large poppy.
Feeling very good, euphoric and relaxed.


----------



## paradoxcycle

_Originally posted by subdefy _
*^ Why do they give the "brompton coctail" cocaine and morphine IIRC in hospitals then? * 

Because stimulants increase the analgesia you get from opiates; that's the thinking behind the Brompton cocktail used for *terminal* cancer patients (that are known to be in a lot of pain). But it isn't suitable for long term use, as when you get to enormous sized doses every day, you'd have people losing the plot just to get pain relief - morphine doses can get into the several hundreds of mgs per day in terminal cancer; doing that with a stimulant wouldn't be good.

The "classic" speedball combination is cocaine and heroin, which can potentially damage the heart because of the local anaesthetic effects of cocaine (and possibly heroin causing bradycardia through stimulation of the vagus nerve, but I think that's only a concern in OD) administered IV.


----------



## qwe

last night was the first time opiates made me feel good, because of the stress and shit ive been having from school

today though... puked several times this morning, then went back to bed, woke up at 6:30 pm (my alarm watch is set for then)!  how am i going to go to bed tonight?

I slept away most of my afterglow : ( although i felt nice in short times when i was semi-awake

p.s. my mom just thinks im sick


----------



## New

I am a toasted man, and I am enjoying myself.


----------



## yucatanboy

Drinking ephedra tea (see my trip report), smoked some weed, and some blue lotus 25:1 extract and then just finished making a second batch of tea... pretty clear-headed, but really relaxed and buzzing.  Nice.


----------



## lifeisforliving

qwe said:
			
		

> *last night was the first time opiates made me feel good, because of the stress and shit ive been having from school
> 
> today though... puked several times this morning, then went back to bed, woke up at 6:30 pm (my alarm watch is set for then)!  how am i going to go to bed tonight?
> 
> I slept away most of my afterglow : ( although i felt nice in short times when i was semi-awake
> 
> p.s. my mom just thinks im sick *



lol. I was fucked BLAZED on some good acid... fuck I want to sleep now. Grrrr out of benzos.. this is the WRONG TIME for me to be out of benzos.

Anybody know if trazodone is OK to take for comedown from acid?


----------



## Carl Landrover

qwe said:
			
		

> *last night was the first time opiates made me feel good, because of the stress and shit ive been having from school
> 
> today though... puked several times this morning, then went back to bed, woke up at 6:30 pm (my alarm watch is set for then)!  how am i going to go to bed tonight?
> 
> I slept away most of my afterglow : ( although i felt nice in short times when i was semi-awake
> 
> p.s. my mom just thinks im sick *



Yeah, I've unfortunately had to pull the "I've got a stomach virus or something" routine due to opiate hangovers before. I hate lying. 

Anyways, I did some heroin not too long ago and am vaporizing a bowl of weed. I think the first smack I got was better, but I'll hold my judgements until later on this.


----------



## yucatanboy

It's great coming home at 1 am after drinking to find people smoking weed and being ridiculous in your garage


----------



## subdefy

paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> *Originally posted by subdefy
> ^ Why do they give the "brompton coctail" cocaine and morphine IIRC in hospitals then?
> 
> Because stimulants increase the analgesia you get from opiates; that's the thinking behind the Brompton cocktail used for terminal cancer patients (that are known to be in a lot of pain). But it isn't suitable for long term use, as when you get to enormous sized doses every day, you'd have people losing the plot just to get pain relief - morphine doses can get into the several hundreds of mgs per day in terminal cancer; doing that with a stimulant wouldn't be good.
> 
> The "classic" speedball combination is cocaine and heroin, which can potentially damage the heart because of the local anaesthetic effects of cocaine (and possibly heroin causing bradycardia through stimulation of the vagus nerve, but I think that's only a concern in OD) administered IV. *



So basically used in moderation it's fine?


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

20mg valium+100mg tramadol+120mg phenobarbitol


----------



## aphexia

New said:
			
		

> *I am a toasted man, and I am enjoying myself. *



heh heh, I like that :D


----------



## NinjaElite

Drinkin some Incredible Hulk(Hypnotiq & Hennessey). This shit is strong, I wish I had some weed or a line or two but Im happy and buzzing hard.


----------



## yucatanboy

High after a long day... got work early tomorrow, i think its time to lie in bed high and watch cartoons till i pass out.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

20mg valium, 60mg phenobarbitol, 100mg tramadol, 5 poppies, 1800mg neurontin.

I'm really high and pretty sedated. I love it, the only thing better is tripping.

edit:

I ate a couple more poppies and drunk a glass of wine. Still really wasted


----------



## Sl33p3r

Ive never done any benzo's since now.
IMHO Lorazepam isnt as bad as people say, Im quite enjoyin myself.


----------



## NinjaElite

Smoked a blunt and took a few shots of E&J VSOP; God I love being 21, going on 8 days since my birthday and having such easy access to alcohol is great so far. I even starting not to care I can't find any xanax.


----------



## New

Okay, maybe it was more like 12 minutes...but you get the idea: Right now IS the best time to smoke! Actually...I'm feeling an effect that I've never been subject to before...I'll just make a new thread for that...but anyway...I like it too, aphexia.


----------



## yucatanboy

Just smoked a new batch of weed... i've got the really laid back, stupid couchlock high going... I keep on forgetting what the hell i was talking about


----------



## mrsumone

done ~1.75 of coke in the past 5 hours by myself.. some blueberry dro... coke overpowered the dro tho so im savin the bud for tomorrow... once this last half gram is gone ill be takin some klonopin so i can go to sleep..  igot fuckin school in the mornin... fuck.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Cough meds and pot, oh boy.

I hate being sick.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Here, a bad haiku.
Marijuana vaporized.
Damn, fucking love weed.

Becoming stoned,
After classes, ooh it's nice.
Pick up more later. %)


----------



## New

I'll Haiku all over your face! 

Enjoying Myself
On an G of Dank Ass Bud
High on Holiday

Going With The Flow
Rockin' It Old School Style
Within My Trousers


----------



## slintstix

Chilling out with pods,
I am expecting some nods,
Right after this bowl,

Y'all crazy fuckers,
Poetry is for pansies,
Oops, did I haiku?


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

40mg valium+200mg tramadol+60mg phenobarbitol+4 poppies


----------



## implicitprodigy

are you trying to wean off of painkillers?


----------



## slintstix

^He's just getting high I think, T*D seems to have a pretty good taste in drugs. Although, he seems to drink alot of poppy tea, how's that going? I've been drinking the stuff alot myself recently for the past 2 weeks and I've found that I have built quite a tolerance for myself 

On topic, I added 2mg xanax and 1.5ml GBL to the mix (of 6 poppies and a stack of pot) and I'm really high. It's hard to focus on the screen and it's taking oh so long to type this.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am just using the drugs to get high. And the high is a good one. Opiates are good by themselves, but with the valium and phenobarbital are a lot better. Valium and tramadol are ok alone also but the phenobarbital isn't much good by itself. 

I use poppies almost every day, usually only 2 or 3 pods. I use more when I want to get really high. So far I have not developed much of a tolerance even though I have been using almost daily for 2 or 3 months. I try to take a couple of days off every ten days or so, maybe thats stopping me from building up a big tolerance. The poppies are the 5-7 inch size. 

I don't usually make poppy tea anymore, I just grind them in a coffee grinder and drink the grinds with water, 

I just got the valium, phenobarbital, and tramadol about 5 days ago and have been using the, a lot since then, but I always overuse any new drug(s) that I get for a week or two.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

30mgs of hydrocode, 50mg of tramadol, 100mg of propoxyphene, some benadryl, some dramamine, lots of grapefruit juice, and some fiornal.  Im fucked and loving it.


----------



## NinjaElite

couple shots of erk and jerk and a bunch of beers. alcohol is a wonderful drug, cheap and available.


----------



## yucatanboy

cooked a scrumptous dinner (homemade pasta sauce with Red Hook Beer Bratwurts... soo good), drank two beers and just smoked a bowl... feeling full and happy .


----------



## Ninjetic

Just got some pure mdma from a friend of mine (for free!) Lets just see how pure this shit is! Just did a bump of coke and about to do a few lines of mdma. Then its bowl smokin time! I got a full night of fun ahead of me:D


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I took 15mg valium, 6 poppies, 200mg DXM, 100mg tramadol, 60mg phenobarbital 200mg pseudephedrine and a provigil for energey. And 20mg of amitryptyline and few datura seeds to get more fucked up.

Iwish I had more DXM, I havent had a DXM trip in a long time. Guess I'll have to get some nasty cough syrup cuz I have no powder. I'm bored as hell, want to trip but am out of psychedelics. When this shit fully kick in I'll be fucked.


----------



## yucatanboy

Smoking bowls, now its time to read my "Modern Physical Organic Chemistry" textbook while high for fun (its a great advanced ochem book, just published like a few months ago).


----------



## New

I am robo tripping at the moment, and I feel light as a feather. I just thought you'd all like to know because it would make you feel better about your DXM use, thus prompting you to share the dissasscociated love.


----------



## J2012B

i booted some black tar and railed osme some yay and smoked a joint ... im having some fucked  opiod dream nods but im gonna try to watch "Crash"


----------



## NinjaElite

30mg of roxicodone, 2 xanax bars, and a couple cranberry and vodka on the rocks. Beautiful combo, Im feeling perfect at the moment.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

J2012B said:
			
		

> *i booted some black tar and railed osme some yay and smoked a joint ... im having some fucked  opiod dream nods but im gonna try to watch "Crash" *



great movie by the way. i flipped it on during my 2nd 4-aco trip the other day. that and no direction home that bob dylan flick. both amaing on 4-aco-mipt. good luck gettin the jist of the plot while noddin tho, man.  more yayo would help


----------



## NinjaElite

Shit, I was watching Crash when I made my last post to but, t'was in and out of it and couldn't follow the storyline good enough. Been wanting to watch it for a while though.


----------



## JerseyGirl

i'm fucking baked

had to share. 

haven't smoked in like 3 months and just had 1/4 of a gram in like 3 hits...


----------



## Tiesto

JerseyGirl said:
			
		

> i'm fucking baked



Word.


----------



## JV

just smoked a joint.


----------



## uumpaloompa

tried out poppy pods for the first time. decent high, nothing remarkable though. i think the pods i have must have a high thebaine content or something though. even though I feel opiated, i feel this nasty stimulation occuring at the same time.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm high on 14 poppies, 40mg valium 60mg phenobarbitol, 3,600mg of neurontin and 8mg of doi. I used doi a few days ago and have a tolerance. Even with this dose the trip is weaker. It is kind of what I was wanting though. In a few minutes I will put some music on, turn out the lights and experience psychedelics+nodding. I often get a dream-like state on large doses of poppies. I think that state with a psychedelic will be very interesting.

A really good thing has happened for me today:
I thought my mother was no longer getting neurontin prescribed. I found out she is getting it. I was talking with her about my drug use and social anxiety. I mentioned that neurontin helped with my social anxiety. She does not use it, she don't like to take pills so she let me have it. It is 270pills, 600mg each. Now maybe I can stop using poppies every day. I don't think there has been a single day in the last month that I did not use poppies.

At one time she had like 3 bottles of it that she just threw away. At that time I did not know it was useful. She also gets provigil. She has like three bottles full right now because she don't use it. It is a weak stimulant, slightly usefull. I may get some of it since she don't want it. No need to let it go to waste.


Edit: I ate another two poppies, 15mg valium and snorted 1mg of DOI.


----------



## user99

Just created a journal , read it if you wish  ( its about my 20mg of Hydrocodone ) 
Wonderful trip it is.


----------



## starstyx

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> .



That's awesome, dude.  I hope you don't have any WDs or anything.

I'm on 2.75ml gbl, 10 small poppies, and 20mg valium. I had to re-register, I can't beleive I forgot my password.


----------



## NinjaElite

^^^Should have checked your e-mail brah, all passwords were changed.


----------



## Cat Again

Tryptamine dreamer, when you say that you "ate" poppies. Do you mean that you made a tea or do u just eat the dried pod?


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

starstyx said:
			
		

> That's awesome, dude.  I hope you don't have any WDs or anything.
> 
> I'm on 2.75ml gbl, ~280mg dxm, and 20mg valium. I had to re-register, I can't beleive I forgot my password.



I'm not going to quit using poppies, just hoping to cut down to using 2 or three times a week instead of everyday. I don't think I'll have any withdrawal problems, I am going to just slowly reduce my use, I hope. I'm not sure I can resist using the poppies. I guess I am addicted to them. It's causing no trouble in my life so it does'nt matter too much.

For todays high:
I ate two more poppies, 10mg valium, 30mg phenobarbital and another 1mg of DOI. I'm really nodding now. Psychedelic nods, very interesting and fun. I think thats all I'll have for today, I've consumed lots of drugs today, having a great time.

I won't have another day like this for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Cat Again said:
			
		

> Tryptamine dreamer, when you say that you "ate" poppies. Do you mean that you made a tea or do u just eat the dried pod?



Here is what I do:

When I eat poppies I grind them with a coffee grinder and soak in water for maybe 5 minutes.. I then fill my mouth full of wet grounds and chase it down with water as fast as possible.  It seems more effective to eat them than make tea.

If you try this, make sure you have enough drink to get all the grinds down because if they stick to your throat it will gag you. Once I vomited a little from getting a piece of poppy in my throat. 2 or 3 times I came close to puking. If you have enough to drink there should be no problems getting all the grounds down.


I have used this method of poppy consumption probably 200 times by now.


----------



## yucatanboy

Smokin' a bowl in honor of being on the newly updated bluelight.  Considering smoking salvia extract (i haven't smoked it in a looooooong time, its power scares me i think even though i've never had a freakout breakthrough, but i've seen it send people into lala land).  But i've got a few hours before i plan on going to bed so........


----------



## KemicalBurn

Anyone else notice that this thread has better quality than on the other site? Good to have you guys back


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

ate 50mg of oxycodone at 12pm-ish. ate another 40mg at 5 or 6pm. and still high. ate 15mg of hydro and 2mg of xanax at 10:30pm. i am lifted like a elevator, for sure.


----------



## yucatanboy

Man, i smoked a bowl and then i smoked a small amount of salvia extract about ten minutes ago, and i had about 7 minutes of trippy thought patterns and mental visualizations (closed eye, more like dreaming than tripping)... this was just a quick taste, not enough to get a breakthrough experience, i am pretty buzzing still .  I plan to delve deeper this weekend, possibly in conjunction with shrooms, blue lotus and weed... and possibly kava... maybe kratom....


----------



## RyanM

hmm last night was great after being up for 3ish days on the usual.I got to smoke a lot of crack around 2am for a very nice change.Thenn I went to bed around 5am and slept 6 hours.back to the usual meth today.


----------



## uumpaloompa

I gotta agree with Tryptamine*Dreamer's method of administration as far as the poppies go. The high is much better when you can just consume all the plant matter. These littles poppies give me a good high that lasts about 10-12hrs. 

Right now I'm looped off 8 medium/small sized pods, 20mg valium, 10mg MDPV, and 2 gm of phenibut. 

I've got a couple 100mg mscontins here I've been contemplating on snorting also. Does anyone think the pods I've eaten might lessen the effects I'd normally feel from morphine?


----------



## paradoxcycle

^Sure, of course they will affect the MSContin, it's morphine. Your tolerance is probably higher from all those poppies.


----------



## uumpaloompa

well i figured it would be higher because i've been doing poppies the last 2 days, so I just ripped 3/4 of a 100mg mscontin, and im feeling so damn good right now. It's amazing, I feel so damn productive and calm, and focused. bring it on. i gotta get offline and go do something, later on people...


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

50mg of oxycodone and 2mg of xanax. feeling like heaven, amigo. so warm and happy and itchy. ooooohhh yyeea.


----------



## myanmar

200 mg of Tramadol and some beers..


----------



## RyanM

Hello,Cocaine. any way yeah about 30 mins ago I went to the icecream shop and he was like do you want crystal meth or powder? it freaked me out cuz he used the word crystal meth so I thought cop for a second but lol obviously he's not since I know him any way so then I was like "crystal but are you out ?" yeah I already knew the answer to that but I got a lot of powder for basically nothing. so I snorted one big line there. I probably have a gram left. Tomorrow since I have to work I'm going to snort half of it when I wake up then figure out a way to snort the other half on break. If I don't think of a way I will just snort almost all of it in the morning then when I get home, the rest. I still have some of the other stuff left, a pretty good amount. hmm i will just get the pipe all ready then smoke sum tweak to wake up then snort half gram of coke and then I will be good atleast till my break then I can snort the rest of the coke *figured out a way* thenn when I get home see what is going on and still have tweak to smoke. tomorrow if worse comes to worse and there's no tweak I can just buy some e for sunday.


----------



## Malice

Lots of beer and some cocaine which is of a quality i haven't had in quite awhile.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Just smoked lots of kief, because that's all I have left.  I just finished my last sprinkle of it too.  So my break from cannabis officially starts right now.


----------



## juicehead

nice pill and a few cones, nicely toased.


----------



## user99

Hydrocodone pill  ... AGain , i  know  XD ... i'm building up addiction here , not good at all =p


----------



## Tiesto

RyanM said:
			
		

> Hello,Cocaine. any way yeah about 30 mins ago I went to the icecream shop and he was like do you want crystal meth or powder? it freaked me out cuz he used the word crystal meth so I thought cop for a second but lol obviously he's not since I know him any way so then I was like "crystal but are you out ?" yeah I already knew the answer to that but I got a lot of powder for basically nothing. so I snorted one big line there. I probably have a gram left. Tomorrow since I have to work I'm going to snort half of it when I wake up then figure out a way to snort the other half on break. If I don't think of a way I will just snort almost all of it in the morning then when I get home, the rest. I still have some of the other stuff left, a pretty good amount. hmm i will just get the pipe all ready then smoke sum tweak to wake up then snort half gram of coke and then I will be good atleast till my break then I can snort the rest of the coke *figured out a way* thenn when I get home see what is going on and still have tweak to smoke. tomorrow if worse comes to worse and there's no tweak I can just buy some e for sunday.



Do you have a tolerance to cocaine??

You're gonna snort half a gram before work?

Watch when you come down in the middle of work from 1/2 G.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I made me up some hash oil for the first time in about a month. 

It's pretty nice too, I've got a weird/intense high going right now from just a couple rips. 


If things all go down the way I'm hoping they go down, then tonight has the potential of being a hell of a lot of fun!


----------



## RyanM

okay it's 230pm i'm home from work. I smoked a little bit of meth in the morning.on break snorted almost all of the coke left one nice size line for when I was done at 2pm.snorted that.now I'm home. andd I'll probably smoke the rest of the meth now. yeah coke sucks.especially when you are use to meth all the time.huge step down.well I gotta go figure out what's going on at the icecream shop.peace.


----------



## user99

I can't say i'm high , but i got my buzz from opioids , what else can you ask for XD


----------



## qwe

poppy pods. stomach ache. friend just puked. eating more though!


----------



## starstyx

T*D: That poppy method sounds insane, you must have an iron stomach! I bet it is alot more effecient, but I can only just bare the tea, and I need a chaser and a cigarette to help that down.

Speaking of which, I brewed 8 of them up a little while ago and watched a couple movies I just downloaded with a couple of bowls. I'm probably going to bew up a couple more in a second, but I am feeling pretty awesome as it is.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> I made me up some hash oil for the first time in about a month.
> 
> It's pretty nice too, I've got a weird/intense high going right now from just a couple rips.
> 
> 
> If things all go down the way I'm hoping they go down, then tonight has the potential of being a hell of a lot of fun!




Well things sort of went down alright. I acquired everything I was looking for, made the hash oil, and cleaned out the whip to my vapo, so all was set.

I figured I end up just chilling out and getting fucked up on my own, but then I found it was a friends birthday (hadn't talked to her for a while) and she was having a keg. I blew most of a bag of H prior to going then chilled there, bullshitted for a while, talked to a few people I hadn't seen for a while, had a beer or 2, ya know the normal small party kind of thing. 

I left after a couple hours, to come back home and do what I had been plannning on all day. 

So I blew a lot more heroin and I'm hitting some nice, fresh bud (delightful!  ) topped with some hash oil. L O V E it! I feel so good that I'm not going to try to describe it because it wouldn't do any good.


----------



## NinjaElite

Just ingested some of my awesome mint mushy tea, with like 30g's or so of freshly picked copelandia cyanescens. Starting to get some weird visuals in the corner of my vision but no full blown hallucinacions yet.


----------



## sc23

*Adderall up all night*

My boyfriend and I got some kind bud and a bunch of 20mg Adderall around 2. We took the first 20mg pills each around 2:30. Had a few hits of a joint prior and smoked a bowl an hour after. Good times.

It is my first time. Pretty intense, much different than a coke high. I still got the wide awake feeling and a bit of a body high... but not the dirty feeling I can get with the bad coke around here.

My boyfriend has taken it a handful of times before. He said I'd love it when we got it. 

Now, 3 hours later we just took another 10mg each and are planning to go watch the sunrise. Maybe when I come back I'll clean the bathroom... 

Got another 20mg pill left, each. Debating on when we are going to ingest that... later today (Sunday) or Monday morning.... need to sleep sometime, no?


----------



## paradoxcycle

Woke up early this morning, feeling pretty good on a bit of Dilaudid.


----------



## Cat Again

woke up, smoked a gram of some dank ass nuggets straight to the face.
im so fucking high right now.


----------



## user99

high on opioids again;....fuckin can't stand it , and i'm losing my stash day by day ....and i'm not going to have a freakin refill damnit
i only got 4 pills left.


----------



## pesuto

I have no clue what to do with my time!


----------



## yucatanboy

Ahhh, back home... i did some work and then celebrated by smoking a bowl... wooo i love weed.


----------



## uumpaloompa

god damn, i'm feeling so good right now. woke, dosed about 8 pods. waited about an hour after I felt the intial effects of the pods, and then made some kratom tea to boost the pods, and then took 3 norco 10mg hydros. All this shit just mixes so well. Even the pods and kratom alone are enough to get me off, but adding an opiod in the mix just makes it so much better.

Maybe later on i'll smoke some weed, haven't done that for over 2 weeks. I'm sure I'll dip out.


----------



## user99

i'm high again ...  took one of my last Hydro pill ...  I think i'll take all 4 that is the pack.........if i don't reconnect tomorrow then i'm dead XD .

Cya Bluelight.


----------



## Karaboudjan

12 HBWR seeds sure make me feel queasy...


----------



## user99

Damnit  , i'm no more in possession of any opiates now...  
iisnt that a bitch?


----------



## Karaboudjan

I smiled my way here softly saying "I'm mashed" to say "I'm mashed".

I'm mashed 

LSA!


----------



## user99

i got  na nice high now , in fact i can barely type and my screen is blrrry

Yeeeeeaaaaasshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:::::::::::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;whats the point of life
mhhhyeaaaa XD


----------



## zhuk

comin up on my first e in 15 years  



mmmmmmmm!


----------



## Ilikeboobies2

Xanax, a six pack, Dexedrine and some bud... Life doesn't get much better

It's probly a bad combo as far as health goes like on my heart and shit, but oh well... Definately worth it


----------



## yucatanboy

ahhh, being high and working on group theory and molecular orbital problems on my homework is fun... man, symmetry is so much cooler when you are high.


----------



## Cat Again

i just took 10mg of 5 meo mipt.
i havent tripped iin a while. I ddecided to take something gentle.
i might redose with an extra 2-4mg later on tonight.


----------



## Synto_

8mg Hydromorphone, 140mg Oxycontin, 6mg Xanax, and repetitive bowls. I think it's safe to say I'm fudged.


----------



## NinjaElite

^^^Jesus christ man, thats the combo I'd take to kill myself. You must have a pretty high tolerance, must be a bitch on your wallet though. How much that high cost yah like 80 bucks?

Tweaking on 60mg of adderall at the moment, haven't had any in a while so it's hitting me pretty hard right now. I actually started sweating sitting here playing Drug Wars, but I did beat my high-score.


----------



## Ilikeboobies2

I feel like i'm gonna die... 12mg xanax and 14 natty ice (5.9% alcohol)... i hope so


----------



## Jabberwocky

had a nice blat earlier this evening, now smoking some nice bud before i try getting a little sleep before my 5 30 start haha. got a nice pick me up planned in the morning...good times


----------



## RyanM

okay let's see
starting yesterday at 4pm - 90mg adderall
then around 10pm-11pm couple hits of crack
then around 12:30am-couple hits of meth
then 2am-3am-4am- alot more meth,probably half gram of coke,then more meth

I didn't sleep,it's 11:30am I need more speed,I could take sum adderall I have around 300ish mg but I want to save that for dry times,I'm just waiting for these people to get back so I can get tweaking again,I hate the waiting game.

also I basically ran myself dry, out of my college fund,my trust fund, my bank account,my hidden away money,my friends money,my soul,my friendships,my moms money as she finally got fed up giving me $20+ a day plus filling up my gas tank each day cuz I drive every where to no where,I got my truck probably 5 months ago with 96,000+ miles it now has 107,000+ *whoops* good bye dvd player vhs player,good bye another vhs player,don't get paid till friday,good bye future check, yep I'm going to have to be a slave again/taxi driver/helper/baby sitter,whatever I get told to do. grr I'll find a way though it's okay I can listen well.anything for more. *I don't really have a trust fund,college fund or all that but you get the picture* Any way I can't be bothered I'm waiting on the phone call. the world is on stand still or passing me by but I don't care. I live in tweaker land,moved here long ago,to never to return I already signed the contract.peace.


----------



## user99

i'm pissed , no more opiates  except Tramadol =/ 
just took 20mg of Diazepam ( generic ) 
i don't feel shit , i'll take more in the evening.......thats all , cya !!!!!!!!!!


I miss my opiates XD


----------



## smackem

8mg suboxone, 80mg of hydro.


I only come into this thread to look at ryan's posts.  makes me sad.


----------



## null_null

RyanM said:
			
		

> okay let's see
> starting yesterday at 4pm - 90mg adderall
> then around 10pm-11pm couple hits of crack
> then around 12:30am-couple hits of meth
> then 2am-3am-4am- alot more meth,probably half gram of coke,then more meth


jesus. i would need tons and tons of benzos/opiates to counteract that comedown.

@topic:
only weed for me today


----------



## Footloose

smackem said:
			
		

> 8mg suboxone, 80mg of hydro.
> 
> 
> I only come into this thread to look at ryan's posts.  makes me sad.



uh, no offense but based on your dosing there you seem to have a decent opiate habit yourself  

right now i'm sober as a nun at confessional, but i'm waiting on some meth and weed so hopefully that will change soon


----------



## Bradshaw2727

I'm rolling balls
Plugged aan MDA bomb.  Really thick pills with an imprint of the number 1 on them.  very strong and good pills jsus christ


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

starstyx said:
			
		

> T*D: That poppy method sounds insane, you must have an iron stomach! I bet it is alot more effecient, but I can only just bare the tea, and I need a chaser and a cigarette to help that down.


The only trouble I ever have is getting pieces of poppy stuck in my throat. Other than that, I am not bothered by the taste and get no nausea. It does seem more effective than tea.

If I remember right, I got the idea of eating them from Bradshaw2727. I think he said to use orange juice instead of water.



Right now I am high on: 1.5 poppy pods, 90mg Phenobarbital, 200mg provigil, a cup of wine and 1200mg neurontin. Also some datura seeds, just to get a little higher but not enough for the  datura delerium.


I'm feeling fine but a little bored. Trying to resist the temptation of eating or snorting some of my DOI. EDIT:I could not resist. I snorted 3mg


----------



## Cat Again

^the 1's were bomb pills.
im about to smoke some headies and be off to sleep.


----------



## meesa

i just got done snorting big lines of coke....  

Yay(o)!

Now i feel like talking up a storm but i am home now and i have no one to talk to


----------



## blahblahblahblah

sleep'n pill is kick'n in...  P-A-R-T-Y    wooo hooo...!


----------



## RyanM

made it through another speedy day and night and now it's day again and here in lies the same problem again. I still got adderall but I think my main thing looks pretty bright today so I'll hold the adderall and stay frozen ice.


----------



## erosion

mmmm heroin (or mono-acytl-morphine, who knows)


----------



## uumpaloompa

just booted 40mg of oxy 30 mins ago. i'm gettin sick of this shit, it just doesn't last long enough. diesel is just no where to be found in this shitty state of ohio.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

70mg of oxy. need i say more. i ated it with toast. mmmm


----------



## RyanM

120mg adderall- I thought the ice wouldn't work but then like an hour later boom icecream shop open. I picked up another 300mg adderall.got my icecream.ahhh I have no time. I have to go to work but *tries to relax* *don't shake handss calm down* uhh yeah I gotta go smoke fast. right now. good bye.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I snorted another 2mg of DOI. I took a provigil pill for energy.
I was laying in bed disconnected from my body for a while and listening to music.
Then went out to water my poppy garden. Everything was beuatiful, I felt overpowered by joy, and then it faded gradually back to a nice euphoria. I love DOI. The only thing that could possibly match or beat it's euphoric effects is 4-ho-mipt. At least of the chems I have tried. Those two are very euphoric. I'd love to try them together.

I also just ate 15mg of valium for no specific reason. I was already feeling great, didn't need more drugs to make it better.

EDIT:For the past few minutes the euphoria has been building up and is still building up. I feel like something amazing is about to happen. I think I'm gonna get away from the computer and maybe go outside.

EDIT: I took a shower, but first took 1mg of doi under my tounge. I spent a lot of time out of body. I'll describe some of the events later, maybe. Right now my mind feels completely clear, in the psychedelic way. 

I have felt constant euphoria, sometimes extreme, during the trip, although for a while I was feeling mild-moderate terror at the same time.That was while out of body, and it was a weird experience, entities helping to keep me from the dark chasm.There were three entities, two were cartoon characters from tv shows I watched when I was a kid. The other was a shapeshifting bird. The place they were keeping me from was some kind of hellish torment. Giant insect mouths and gears with spikes, strange mechanical torture devices. I only saw a few glimpses of the hell. This dreamstate eventually  ended and I was back to a normal trip after a few minutes of feeling a little disoriented. In  the experience There was also a voice saying/screaming go back in several different voices. It was part of a Legendary Pink Dots song. The voice and words sounded just like in the song.

Rightnow the keys on my keyboard turn into snakes, trying to  bite my fingers when I type.

I feel like some kind of energy is flowing into my body, coming from all directions, but especially from the sky. I'm gonna put some music on, get off the computer and see if I can leave my body, or at least forget that it exists.

This feels amazing


----------



## meesa

^thats crazy.  I don't think I could handle psychedelic drugs... I'd go insane.  seeing things creeps me out...


----------



## yucatanboy

Drank two beers and smoked a bowl of resin-wrapped weed (i cleaned out the bowl for the bong), then smoked a bit of clean weed to get the flavor out of my mouth/lungs... feeling good .


----------



## Bradshaw2727

Coked up and drunk..jesus christ


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I just smoked some salvia, and with the DOI, I am so high right now  

For a minute it was fucking insane! The salvia effects are still enhancing the tri[ and I am laghing mmy ass off while I type this/It just feels so good.

I might smoke more salvia later.

Right now,
Gonna eat some poppies, then lay in bed while my mind does crazy things. I should be tripping hard for at least another 8 hours, at least I hope I am.

This is fun
Added info at 4:40am CDT Thursday: Snorted 0.5mg of DOI and ate 60mg of phenobarbital.I'm going to smoke a little more salvia extract,  after I eat 3 more poppies. I ate two a little while ago, so that'll be 5. I've also had about 3 grams of neurontin today, last dose was 1,200mg an hour ago. 

The drugs feel so fucking good. The DOI is slowly starting to wear off. I wish it would last forever. I don't want this trip to end. 

I think I'll have 8-12 more hours at +3 level, then it will start getting to weak to enjoy it very much.

Even though I have been awake for about 24 hours and have used several downers, I don't feel tired at all. It'll likely be around midnight tonight before I sleep.

Edit:
1:10PM Thursday: Didn't eat the poppies earlier, but now I'm gonna eat 5 of em, and maybe smoke some more salvia. I am still tripping pretty hard, it would be impossible for me to act normal or do anything complicated. I guess a med. +3. The salvia should kick it up to a strong one for 30+ minutes.

Visuals are similar to what I'd get from 20-25mg of 2c-e. DOI visuals look different from 2c-e or 2c-p visuals though.

Edit:5:45 AM friday: I am still at a weak +2 or strong +1.  Visuals are about as intense as 10-12mg of 2c-e. I slept for about 2.5 hours. Woke up about 2 hours ago. My mood is very good, I also still have a nice poppy buzz. I'm going back to bed, after I put on some music, so I can enjoy the high for an hour or maybe two before I fall to sleep. I took the DOI around 10:00am(I think) Wednesday. So it has lasted for about 44 hours.


----------



## RyanM

it's 3am I just got done smoking a good amount of crack+sum tweak.I'll really need to sleep some time. How many days have I been up now,3-4? it's okay though I can smoke more tweak and hopefully relax or something for a couple of hours.this is the only bad effect.the staying up for days,wanting more,smoking and smoking and smoking but not getting that feeling of "tweaked!". ahhhh I have to go bye


----------



## RyanM

yes shortly after I passed out it's now 10am I slept how great.time to get things ready and see what's up at the icecream shop.


----------



## iamhigh!!

noding hard core right now


----------



## JV

^^damn i wish i were.

but im high on weed, so i cant complain too much.


----------



## Eduard

Nodding enough that I just dropped 500mg's caffeine to help me to stay awake


----------



## RyanM

good morning.I'm going to smoke this little bit of tweak I have then go over to a friends. I guess they already went through 2 8 balls of crack last night.they were all like "hey you missed out,we were smoking all night because blah blah blah came over,we already went through 2 balls,come over." so they went to get another ball. I will be over there already and smoking crack all day.waiting on my personal gram of crystal. I know for sure they'll get a ball of crystal too. we just have to get these slow tweakers going. We want ice>rock.I wished these mornings happened all the time, every day.


----------



## smackem

hows school ryan?


----------



## smackem

SWIM just rail 120mg of oxy! Im drivin to austin today! Go red raiders!


----------



## paradoxcycle

smackem said:
			
		

> hows school ryan?



He's obviously not in school. Ryan doesn't like to answer questions directed toward him that actually make him think about anything other than tweak.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Very stoned after a two month break. Good for me


----------



## Ilikeboobies2

RyanM is my hero... He doesn't do anything all day but tweak. Yet he can still afford all that shit.


----------



## perfuse

12oz Vicks 44 For the win GG


----------



## qwe

looking at spectacular displays of images and patterns and thoughts and feelings

watching my thoughts go by

the universe feels quite weird

wee


----------



## lifeisforliving

Blah.. just had a night on some good shrooms... set and setting sucked so therefore the trip sucked. Grrr... 

Hey, what's the best way to comedown from shrooms to be able to sleep within, like, 12 hours of doing them.. I just can't get myself to sleep these days when I do even small amounts of psych's. Did 2mg of xanax and still no sleep...


----------



## sockwaveal

Just the other day had a night of 2c-i. One of the greatest drugs I've ever had the pleasure of doing. Right now I'm back on old faithful - GHB.

Too bad I lose my old name 'cause the e-mail address was invalid. But I'm feeling too good to care right now


----------



## Tiesto

i was on 300mg of DXM.  puked.  felt better.  it was FUCKED UP.  i couldnt imagine what a 4th plataeu would be like...  oh and also taking rips from the water bong :D


----------



## yucatanboy

Last night was a pretty crazy night in (Stayed at home and smoked weed/drank), there was a herd of drunken, scantily clad women at my house for a while while they were prepping for going clubbing.  It was hilarious, but i didn't feel like going out last night.  

I woke up hung over (drank a lot of beer and a very sugar-y drink i made w: 1 shot bacardi, 1 shot peach shnapps, 1 shot triple sec, fill with lemonde, shake in a shaker, strain)

Then i smoked a bowl

Everything is nice

Tonight is a night out!!


----------



## starstyx

I ate 8 poppies about an hour and a half ago and I'm peaking off of those. Also, whilst going to the medicine cabinet to look for a half bottle of benylin cough syrup I had stashed (I wanted some DXM just to potentiate the opiates) I found a big box of darvocets right at the back, that have been pretty much unused and forgotton about! Lord knows how I've managed to not notice those for this long.

In my haste I ate 37.5mg, as I've already eaten alot of poppies and DXM, and failed to realised that they are extended release and are wax coated. I'm kind of pissed about that, but I'm nodding something hardcore right now.


----------



## RyanM

oh I'm afraid for my life,I'm afraid you mean to murder me and leave me behind..you're guessing about right,I've been digging your grave for the best part of your life.


----------



## Pingu

RyanM said:
			
		

> oh I'm afraid for my life,I'm afraid you mean to murder me and leave me behind..you're guessing about right,I've been digging your grave for the best part of your life.



LOL. pissed as fuck myself. whatever floats your boat


----------



## Carl Landrover

Nodding like crazy....so out of it.so nod like(insert drooling, pencil point pupils smiley face)


----------



## RyanM

crack is wack yo! okay we (4 people,sometimes 3) mostly 1 who paid for it all.went through almost $700 worth in just 2 days.I think it was 4,5 balls or something I know it was up to 3 then I thought that was it,then she leaves brings back another one and then I think these other people went in on another one whatever though. her mom is threatening to take her kids.she spent basically all her money. she said she is never coming back. I was like make sure you remember this.you know it's not worth it at all.you have to come back though cuz I like hanging out with you but don't come back for a couple of months.get everything straight with your mom but make sure you remember how bad it is right now.she said yeah I'm going to remember this moment right here.I said before you even come make sure you call me and I will tell you if there is ice around and if there isn't don't come because you'll know this will happen even if I try to stop you.I explained with tweak she wouldn't of NEARLY went through $700 in 2 days,how it lasts way longer. how yes it might be hard to switch drugs but it will be worth it. I'm like you don't have to come back to "the house" but we can hang out with the 'main guy' at the hotel.we won't let you get crack and you'll have a way better time tweaking and won't spend nearly as much. so whenever she calls months from now it's going to be a tweak party in a good fun way. I know everything will work out for her because she's one of those will power people you know like the time before this she got $200ish of tweak then when it was time to go a couple days later,she left,didn't come back for months,didn't do it since.same with the whole crack thing but this is the furthest she went.good luck.can't wait till next time.

another note: obviously I smoked a lot more crack tonight,also smoked and got more icecream. it's 3am I'm going to go crash from the crack.wake up refreshed and smoke sum tweak.peace.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Just smoked my first hit of base.  I'm not impressed.  I'm sure if I smoked a monstronious rock I'd be impressed, but I don't have that much powder to play around with.


----------



## Vaya

'The day started off with a couple 10mg percs and 5HTP to ease the comedown of a decent roll the night before... felt nice til I added some Nyquil and 2mg Ativan which produced too much confusion... decided to deal with it with 2 bowls of pot, bad idea. Became a paranoid, confused wreck. Got back home, got my head straight and did some lines. Still blowing, smoking cigarettes, watching Sin City and about to watch the sun come up. Long day ahead of me.... it will be smoothed out by some more oxy and benzo's later on, for now i''m just chilling, feeling a little gakked out. Probably no more Yayo after this is done. I remember now why I quit. So addictive 

6:20 A.M. EST. Why am I up??

oh yeah. i'm 'sooooooo high right now' and i wanted to share


----------



## yucatanboy

woke up really hungover (i went clubbing last night, my sis freaked out and cried a lot, which made the night kinda lame cuz i had to mediate between her and her offended boyfriend... then i climbed across a roof for the hell of it. that was fun)

anyway, back to waking up hungover with only one sock on... and a bruised butt (i fell down last night).  I smoked two bowls and now am sooooo high and wanted to share


----------



## user99

1 word : opiates


----------



## uumpaloompa

coming up on 11 norcos. I think I may have over shot, I think I'm in for some intense noding. I've been doing at least an OC80 the last 3 days. Ohh my god, it feels so good. Like being under a warm blanket on a cold winter day, watching big flakes of snow cover the ground and trees outside. mmmm


----------



## rubasu

1 1/2 pink kangaroos

some water and few brewskis, feeling aaaaaaaaaarlite


----------



## qwe

lol i can feel one beer


----------



## Ilikeboobies2

I just decided RyanM is annoying... I never realized this before


----------



## Footloose

^RyanM is awesome dude, his posts make this thread worth reading....

High on 60 mg adderall XR insuffulated and 2 bowls of very good herb. Just got some homework finished for tomorow and am currently letting a 10mg ambien dissolve under my tongue as its 12:48 am here and i need to get some sleep for school.


----------



## KemicalBurn

Ilikeboobies2 said:
			
		

> I just decided RyanM is annoying... I never realized this before



then feel free to place him on ignore - theres no need to start drama in here - specially over a subject as tired and played out as the nature of RyanM's posts 8).


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm slightly high on 2 poppies and 2.4 grams neurontin. Also 100mg of DXM to potentiate the poppies. 
This is not enough. I still feel kind of shitty so I am going to eat 3 more poppies and maybe make enough poppy extract for a week of plugging it.

I was feeling good after the last DOI trip until yesterday evening, without using drugs.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm HHH right now with the H, herb, and hash oil. I'm also nodding like crazy. Not bad for 2 in the afternoon....


----------



## myanmar

Ilikeboobies2 said:
			
		

> I just decided RyanM is annoying... I never realized this before



I see this thread like RyanM's weblog, only read his posts 8(


----------



## paradoxcycle

Ilikeboobies2 said:
			
		

> I just decided RyanM is annoying... I never realized this before




No one is forcing you to read his posts, are they?


----------



## lifeisforliving

Just put the guy on ignore if you don't like him. This thread is kinda like a free for all so Bluelighters always have someplace to put dumbass comments and such :D


----------



## aphexia

high on anticipation at the moment

I havent had codeine in 3 weeks and I've got a nice frosty CWE Pepsi waiting in the fridge for me to get home from work   

happy daze


----------



## DexterMeth

D O fucking C


----------



## Carl Landrover

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> I'm HHH right now with the H, herb, and hash oil. I'm also nodding like crazy. Not bad for 2 in the afternoon....




It's been a long fun day off drug useage. If I though Ti was nodding like crazy before, then I'm nodding like its' my fucking job right now. drools.........


----------



## Malice

Drunk as funk and stoned to tha bone....

Workin on gettin some coke and some allegedly good acid...pray for me qnd the sanctity of this LSD!!!

Why do I always get a hook on good drugs when I'm already fucked up...?   Cruel irony.....


----------



## RyanM

uh I don't know what day I left off on but here is the present. been up round 2 days on crack,meth,3 vicodin (don't ask),60mg adderall I'm going to bed. I think the adderall days are coming back but only 90mg daily. it's wayyyy too hot right now. not that any of us care till something happens but it's scary thinking about it. it's also exhausting being even more paranoid now and watching for undercovers marked or anything odd. it's worse with a group,the paranoia gets annoying.you want to shrug it off and say pft who cares but then you start thinking about it and that's the present.


----------



## DexterMeth

^yeah, don't it feel great


----------



## Ilikeboobies2

K. Will do... I did not realize you could put someone on ignore. Thanks for pointing that out to me.


----------



## Synto_

Fuckkkkked Up. Downed 8mg Xanax, 100mg Oxycontin up the nose, and 8mg Hydromorphone IV. I'm beyond satisfied. It took me likke 10 minutes to type this.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I plugged some poppy extract earlier today and ate 1,200mg of neurontin. I also took a couple of muscle relaxant pills called tizanidine and an amitriptyline pill so I'd feel higher and more sedated. It's starting to wear off but still okay. I'll probably drink about a liter of wine in a few minutes.


----------



## yucatanboy

came home from work early to relax and fight this cold... been drinking herbal tea all day and been smoking weed so i can pass out early ... high as a kite, probably going to smoke another bowl in a bit


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

700mg dxm (vicks 44's)+large blunt+amnityville horror= AHHHH amnitville horror is scary.  It was lik I was in the house with them!  My college had it playing in the planitarium ceilling,

Oh man this is only the 2nd time Ive done dxm.   I was doubtfull that itwould feel like ketamine, but as I climbeing through the tv I decided that it just might be some fun

dissasssooccchhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiaaattttiiooo


ooon
 alll work no play makes tokeytokerson a dull boy

crazy


----------



## meesa

hmmm, i just finished what was almost an 8 ball of coke, with 3 of my friends...im a lil fucked up...


----------



## chandler

A six pack of corona, 2mg xanax, and a few bowls while watching family guy. Could it get any better?

Accepting votes now as to whether I should eat another xanax.


----------



## kocher

dude let me tell you.i fell all colours and musics.also lights i fell  so much better


----------



## pesuto

I'm just stuck in a perpetual cycle of suck.

weak


----------



## Madhatter4

kocher said:
			
		

> dude let me tell you.i fell all colours and musics.also lights i fell  so much better



^^^What????  you must be str8 fuct up%)


----------



## starstyx

Just downed a big dose of gbl


----------



## NinjaElite

pesuto said:
			
		

> I'm just stuck in a perpetual cycle of suck.



Let me guess, coke. Vicious fucking cycle, I see it everyday. Chasing that high, tis a motherfucker.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 12mg of DOI about 15 or 20 minutes ago. Already feeling it a little, euphoria and slight vision change.

Add info at 11:05pm: I'm still going higher and it's off to a bad start. The way it is affecting my thoughts and emotions is unpleasant. Maybe I can turn it around, or maybe it will just get worse. At  least there are no bad side effects.

11:55pm I feel sadness. I don't know why. Otherwise it's okay I guess.

I also feel a kind of extreme clarity, the cosmic/pschedelic kind. A very positive thing.Very beatiful.

12:04 AM My mood is improving, this could be a greaat experienve,

I can barely type now I;m almost

4:50 AM Things got worse right after the last post. The psychedelic clarity was destroyed by sadness. Now I benn feeling really good for the first time in the trip(fir more than a few moments. Before this I was dealing with lots of difficult emotions and some bad memories.  I spent much of the time crying. Now my mood is ok and becoming very euphoric.

6:50 AM I just snorted 2.5-3mg of MDVP for energy+the small amount of doi that was still in the measuring pan from earlier, part of the 12mg dose. Probably between 0.5 and 1mg.

10:00 AM I just ate a small fresh psilosybe mushroom to see if it would have an effect on the trip. It would probably have weighed about 0.1-0.15 grams dried.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

I took an oxy and barely feeling it dammit!


----------



## yucatanboy

i took a bunch of pills!  Ok, no, they were vitamins... still fighting the cold, drinking boatloads of mint and chamomile tea (clove and rosemary are mild stims so i drink 'em during the day) with chamomile-infused honey... tasty...  I put together my halloween costume tonight: pink bunny suit, sunglasses, and a sign that says: "Energizer Reject, need beer money!"  hehe.   I smoked a couple bong loads a bit ago... i milked one hit so thick that i coughed till i nearly cried... then i felt reaaaally high, which is where i currently am ... mmm more herbal tea


----------



## mrsumone1

I have cought the good ole marijuana poisoning again and found some dexedrine in my room under my matress (don't ask why i looked under my matress i dont know).



soooooooooo



ya %)


----------



## user99

I"m on Zolpidem ,  its freakin gooodd....youre messages are moving slowly from left to right and the emoticons seem to be biger , as i'm typing this the screen is a bit moving .... I can't move anything else , totaly , off the track here.....I FREKIN LOVE IT

Now theres colors added to it , the screen has little patches of blue and yellow.
I can see the lighn of my mouse , where it was been for 2 seconds

When you look at something for about 3 secondes , that object or text will fly with youre eyes


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I just plugged about 3 pods of poppy extract. This is partly because I know it will feel good and partly to avoid withdrawal symptoms. 
I also ate a provigil pill for energy.

I'm still tripping hard from the DOI and that tiny amount of mushroom has definately altered the trip, in a positive way. 
My mood improved and I could even feel a little of the mushroom body high and still do.

I can feel the psychedelic clarity again. Not as strong as before but it is growing stronger and clearer. The  only other drug that I have felt this level of psychedelic/cosmic clarity with is HBWR seeds.


----------



## uumpaloompa

hey Tryptamine Dreamer, how the hell are you plugging poppy pod extract??? Doesn't that involve alot of liquid???

Anyway, just IV'ed 30mg of morphine, feeling pretty good, could be higher though.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

uumpaloompa said:
			
		

> hey Tryptamine Dreamer, how the hell are you plugging poppy pod extract??? Doesn't that involve alot of liquid???
> 
> Anyway, just IV'ed 30mg of morphine, feeling pretty good, could be higher though.



I can get about one large pod worth of extract into about 3 or 4cc of water


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I just smoked a big hit of salvia extract and vines and snakes are comeing out of the wallss. Peering into s dark dimension

About an hour after smoking it I still feel some salvia effects. It produced some extreme euphoria and made me feel/looked like my bedroom was turning intfo a jungle. 

I'm gonna smoke some more now, maybe I'll smoke it several more times. Salvia is great, it can be good on it's on and is really goo dat intensifying other trips. I need to get another plant cause mine died.


----------



## Cat Again

just about to  eat some acid

edit:
t+1.5 hours
just smoked some bud. Oh man, im trippin pretty hard.


----------



## RyanM

tweaking. My very great friend got took by undercovers 2 days ago. *sad* it's even in the newspaper. she didn't even do anything wrong. what is wrong with people these days.

 an 18-year-old Green Bay woman was charged Wednesday in brown county circuit court with eight felonies stemming from a two month methamphetamine investigation earlier this year.
     Tonya Xiong faces five counts of delivery of methamphetamine,two counts of delivery of cocaine and one count of conspiracy to deliver methamphetamine stemming from the brown county drug task force probe.
     According to the criminal complaint filed wednesday,xiong was selling packets of methamphetamine to undercover drug agents and informants in april and may. The packets varied in size and value,but were usually fractions of a gram and about $50 per packet. One deal included 4.5grams of high quality meth for $500
  During the series of deals Xiong referred to methamphetamine as "ice" and "icecream" according to the complaint.She told narcotics agents that the "town was very dry" and that meth was hard to locate and her supply was the only one in town.
  After her arrest earlier this month the woman told narcotics investigators that she sold methamphetamines in lieu of paying rent to her relatives with whom she lived.
 The woman's last deal with drug task force agents was in may. She was arrested upon returning to green bay after living in milwaukee for several months, according to the complaint.
 Xiong said she was not the primary supplier of the drugs but merely the go between acording to the complaint. She told narcotics agents that she took the money from the deals to her supplier who either gave her a small cut of the deal or free methamphetamine to smoke. Her suppliers also would allow her to stay at their homes, because she did not have a permanent address at the time.
   If convicted on all eight felonies, Xiong faces up to 115 years in prison. She remains in the brown county jail in lieu of $25,000 cash bail. Xiong is due back in court Nov.15 to complete her initial appearance.


 *sigh* Told you it was hot around here in my last post. this is depressing. 115 years and she didn't even do anything. she just smoked it and helped friends out.  it's not like she killed anyone. yet 115 years but murders get free in 2.Riiiiight.if I had 25,000 I'll bail her out in a second. I wish her luck. we'llll smoke for her.

p.s.  uh this is alll not true and stuff and I'm not doing methamphetamine/or have ever did it. I'm pretending.please ignore me.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Had my first exam today and I've been drinking white wine and smoking primo bud since...about 6 hours now! werd....


----------



## DexterMeth

Jesus christ RyanM! That's completely and utterly fucked!  Let us know what happens, if she gets off with a lesser sentence eventually or something.  That kind of punishment is a fucking crime against humanity.  That's really sad.  I feel really bad for her.  And fuck, $50 for a fraction of a gram? She was either ripping people off hardcore, or you guys all get ripped off there.  That's WAY too much for meth.  Shit $50 is what a gram should be max. 
----------------------------------------------------
I on the other hand am high as shit on morphine.


----------



## uumpaloompa

I woke up insanely early this morning, and injested 8 large poppy pods, and popped 60mg of endo brand oxtcodone. mmm, im going in and out of conciousness as we speak.


----------



## NinjaElite

got wrecked off of a high dose of lortab elixir and southern comfort last nite, kept my ass up itching bad though. gotta love lean, can't believe the deal I got on it either.

I smoke a dat dank, and drank, drank
That’s why I got a purple sprite, and y'all aint.


----------



## smackem

Damn ryan. Your days are numbered. Meth task forces don't fuck around. Nothing comes before busting methlabs.


----------



## DexterMeth

^he's not lying.  The DEA set the whole Romona backcountry on fire down here in southern cali, so they could blow up a few meth labs a couples years or so back.


----------



## Synto_

I was held in jail for 7 days just for being at a house where a lab existed 35 minutes before the bust. They don't fuck around. Other than the fact that it's not my cup of tea unless I'm speedballing, these are other reasons I don't do meth. 


Anyways, I'm faded. 10mg Dilaudid, 3mg Xanax, and some good herb.


----------



## DexterMeth

10mg DOC im fucking gone.    I think im done with psychedelics forever. 

EDIT - scratch that


----------



## TriPtRoniK

*Wooooooooowwww! I'M High (going skiing)*

I'm hittin the slopes all nighT!


----------



## RyanM

what!? huh!? meth!? I don't do meth! NEVER! EVER! ahh *hides*


----------



## KemicalBurn

Try and stay clean for a couple of weeks Ryan, at least until this blows over


----------



## Synto_

I'm so fucking faded. I snorted 160mg oxycontin earllier, and jusst banged 3 bags of smack about five minutes ago immediately after I banged 6mg hydromorphone , I thnnk I've eeaten 7mg xanax total? I should sttop, likke now. This is absolutely, non-mistakeably, with out a doubt the best feeling in the world.. .


----------



## qwe

poppies


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

2mg of DOC. eaten about 10 minutes ago. hopin for the best.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

things are goin wonderifully. everything is looking great on this stuff. this really is gooood.


----------



## qwe

poppies and pot
pop and potties
why does my friend drink energy drinks with all his drugs
KITCHEN SINK


----------



## Joe

damn im feelin good.  snorted xtc (orange leaf).  just listen to hardcore music and techno right now.  if any1 wants to talk on aim, my sn is MotocrossJoe88

lata!

(also, i took a hot bath and that shit was like heaven!)


----------



## yucatanboy

just got back from the club, saw DJ Icey... i was drunk earlier tonight, and then smoked a big ass bowl when i got back... goodness


----------



## null_null

started the day with some heroin. feelin pretty good right now %)


----------



## spazingout

i need to pick myself up!!... STAT!!... ecstacy shutdown.. how do i get myself back up??? NO i am not going to sleep either!!.. ??


----------



## starstyx

Holy fuck ryan, that sucks. Worst news I've heard all day. Be careful!

Me? I'm high on 5 poppies, 290mg dextropropoxyphene (Yeah, yeah, I know. I have a load of them lying around and thought they'd potentiate the poppies, and they did ), 50mg valium and a big stack of pot. Feeling awesome.


----------



## zephyr

have had a  bit of meth, speed, vodka, 2 pills and acid.  Currently off my head in a big way...Im so high right now and I wanted to share....dont know why Im posting this and not dancing like I should be


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm high on six poppies, 1,200mg of neurontin and licked out an empty MDPV bag.


----------



## RyanM

smoke sum icecream (*the food),have e waiting for me which I meant swallow,going to pick up more icecream (*the food)


----------



## myanmar

yayo
and some GHB
wondering if adding xanax would be a nice combo


----------



## lifeisforliving

myanmar said:
			
		

> yayo
> and some GHB
> wondering if adding xanax would be a nice combo



Almost always %) 

If you wanna be chillled out fucking feeling great, then do the xanax.

If you want the superman, think-a-mile-a-minute euphoria, then no


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

goin on hour  . . .fuck! . . .5? . . . .20? and somewhere between 1-6mg eaten since 10:30pm last night. and sailing very fuckin high.  oh well. mtv is gonna drive me crazy before these psychedelics do. LMFAO!!! doc rocks my FUCKin socks. simple as that. period


----------



## Synto_

Trashed. I ate 5mg Xanax, smoked a blunt, then an hour later I realized I still had a 6mg Dilaudid but no rigs, do I snorted it. I don't care what anyone says about snorting dilaudid. That shit got me faaaaded, almost to the nautious sweating point....and now I just smoked another blunt. I'm good.


----------



## erosion

shot some heroin, waited, and shot some more. good times.


----------



## erosion

Tad R Fitzsimmions said:
			
		

> goin on hour  . . .fuck! . . .5? . . . .20? and somewhere between 1-6mg eaten since 10:30pm last night. and sailing very fuckin high.  oh well. mtv is gonna drive me crazy before these psychedelics do. LMFAO!!! doc rocks my FUCKin socks. simple as that. period



tad is a fucking rock star.


----------



## iamhigh!!

iam fuckeddddddd up,this is the last day of doing dope for the next few weeks and i am fucked up, and high, nodding out  damn this feels great


----------



## Mary Poppins

i am absolutely trolleyed!

2 x med-high strong mdma pills and some speed (oh plus some caffeine ) 

it doesn't sound very much at all, but i am floored! can barely see the screen!


----------



## yucatanboy

The best way to cure a hangover: weed


----------



## Tiesto

well...its been a while since ive posted here because ive been getting SO RIPPED off a water bong this whole week..couldnt post.  but now im back to just blazin a spliff.

pretty high


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

yucatanboy said:
			
		

> The best way to cure a hangover: weed



I concur, I was very hungover this morning from a night of adderall, vadka, and crappy weed until this morning when A freind I had met at the party called me up so excited "dude Ive got a joint of white widow!".  Long story short, I am blasted off my ass for free and feeling great after being very very hungover, and best of all the badass weed was free.  ain't life grand.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

nodding out got my hands on some good old purdue 80's. had three on the lil things and i only have like 2 left i've done 80mg of oxy in . . . . .3 hours. i should fall asleep before i do any more. how come oxy has to feel so damned good. wish i had a fuckin rig. i'll pick some up tomarrow.


----------



## iamhigh!!

iamhigh!! said:
			
		

> iam fuckeddddddd up,this is the last day of doing dope for the next few weeks and i am fucked up, and high, nodding out  damn this feels great


 to much dope, threw up every where , my mom heard be throwing up and said i shouldnt go to school today  so now i am high (on weed) i cant belive its alreadys halloween, damn


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate four large poppies, 3.6 grams of neurontin and 200mg of provigil. I am getting a slightly trippy feeling and seeing some patterns in the ceiling and colors that should not be there. I was crumbling up some fresh mushroom caps so they would dry out faster, maybe I got a small amount of psilocin and psilocybin into my body. It could also partly be the higher than normal dose of neurontin, I get some slight visuals and a slightly trippy headspace from it.

Whatever caused it, it is better than the normal poppy+neurontin high.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

900mg dxm and about to smoke some purple haze

It was nice knowing you all


----------



## user99

10mg of Zolpidem
Everythings just *GOOD*


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

My head is a balloon on a string 

good lord I love everything this is the best halloween ever


----------



## user99

Hahaha, I did DXM a few days ago ...good times


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

Everything is so heavy

Ive decided that Im never going to move again I love u guys


----------



## bow-viper1

Note: Being high on weed just feels right..


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

here here


----------



## yucatanboy

Happy Halloween Everyone!!! 

I am just a bit buzzed off of a couple of beers.  Loading up a bowl of weed as I type.  It's not the best stuff, but it'll have to do for now.  

<Smokes> ahhhh goodness... no class tomorrow morning woooo!


----------



## meesa

coke!!!


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

i just snorted the last of my oxy adn i've been high since 6pm man thats really sad. i'd rather kill my best friend then run out of opi's. fuckin A. thank god i dont have a best firend for his/her sake. listening to my new cds. bun B new cd is . . . . .there aint a single word to explain how sick this cd is.


----------



## Vaya

Been high off of weed, vicodin, tequila, nitrous, xanax and klonopin for like 7 hours now. 

I mellowed out but now just took another 30 mg hydro + 1mg sublingual klonopin, and a bowl will be smoked shortly thereafter. mmmmmmm its creepin through my body


----------



## DoctorShop

I'm smoking joints... yes joints I can't be bothered to buy a pipe or bong.

Unfortunately, this isn't some unbelievable awesome high people. I feel pretty good, but I'd feel a whole lot better with a few oxys or h in the mix. Can I get a slurred sleepy 'mmmmyeah'?


----------



## RyanM

smoking sum icecream *I mean eating the food icecream* tweaked *I mean not hungry from eating icecream food* peace.


----------



## user99

3:37am in old europe so i'm gonna might aswel pop some Zolpidem...


----------



## euphoria

im too high to study  
but thats ok


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm real high off some diesel (heh) and some weed. 


The benefits of exercise are well known, but I'd just like to say, drugs are bettwer when youa exercise. I had been lifting the last few months, but the last few days I started running again after taking 10 days off(why did I stop? 8) ) and man I get hit so much harder when I take anything. It's awesome! :D 

Plus, I just feel good from the physical and mental gains from the run. Something about it, I don't know. I mean lifting makes me feel good and pumped up and all, but running makes me feel really good. Sort of like all these drugs I'm on.  

Sorry about going off, but I'm a so high and felt sharing!


----------



## Baby700

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> Plus, I just feel good from the physical and mental gains from the run. Something about it, I don't know. I mean lifting makes me feel good and pumped up and all, but running makes me feel really good. Sort of like all these drugs I'm on.


Exercise increases your endorphin levels from memory...which leads to an overall feel-good factor. Definitely not as intense as you can get from drugs, but it's rather nice to feel awesome when you're straight too  Enjoy the feeling!!

And nope, not high right now...just got home from work...I fully intend to join the team this wkend though...hello mdma, base, grog and maybe some g (obviously not the g and the grog at the same time!)


----------



## yucatanboy

dear lord... high and watching the new Charlie and the Chocolate Factory

The Umpaloompa songs are the funniest shit i have seen in a long long time... this movie was meant to be watched stoned.

Edit: And dude, an army of squirrels.  Hell yeah.


----------



## DexterMeth

I ate my last 8-9mg of DOC last night.  I was waaaaayy too gone to type this out last night.  
The last 2 times i did DOC i puked like a monster about 1.5-2hrs into it..but tripped good and hard every time.  Im thinking of upping the anty to 15mg next.  I'll need to get a nice little pile of strong benzos ready before venturing any further..last night i ended up eating 400mg of seroquel, i only take 50 daily now and hadnt even had any in 2 days, and that barely even knocked me out.  I only got a few hours of sleep.  
DOC is an EXCELLENT trip, but LSD is still my favorite by far with mescal comming in 2nd.  DOC i definately in the top 5 though.  I dont like how long the minimal effects last after the 5hr max peak from ingesting...you're kinda just left hanging wishing you'd come down after that...which is where the benzos, or better yet some fucking thorzine would come in handy. 

DM


----------



## SPDemon420

Damn good and coked out about now.


----------



## RyanM

almost 420am but I'm already smoking a bowl (or two) of that special icecream.  lala music...Be what you wanna be See what you came to see Been what you wanna be I don't like what I see...like the coldest winter chill Heaven beside you...hell within like the coldest winter chill heaven beside you...hell within like the coldest winter will put heaven beside you hell within and you think you have it still heaven inside you
So there's problem in your life,that's fucked up and I'm not blind
I'm just see-through
faded
super jaded
and out of my mind
Do what you wanna do go out and see your truth when I'm down and blue rather be me than you...


----------



## SPDemon420

^
Havent seen you in a while. I knew you'd start to smoke Meth eventually.


----------



## RyanM

yes another wise choice I made so many months ago,hey atleast no more adderall,and with a wave of my magic wand (friends suddenly appear). hmm why is it that I always seem to end up with speed and no friends.adderall and nobody.meth nobody.this is even worse. Oh yeah I know.My best friend is on 25,000 bond *throws things* and my other friend before that $10,000 then jumped to $50,000. I should start a donation fund so all the great tweakers can get out. the ones that made a difference.a helping hand. the ones in charge of the make a wish foundation.why won't anyone help them out? wishes do come true. I wished for tweak all the time.Granted.now how is the make a wish foundtation on tweak going to keep running with the owners in jail on 25,000 and 50,000 bond.hmm I can be in charge.yep.With a wave of my magic wand.TWEAK everywhere.for everyone.all the girls.boys.infants. little tweak babies.in a big happy tweak world. hmm what happens when all your wishes come true? Then what>? you get all you wanted and then you realize maybe it's nott what you wanted afterall but maybe it is.I love speed so much.till death do us part.


----------



## Cat Again

im high


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

4.2 grams of neurontin+2 poppies+60mg phenobarbital+200mg provigil

I feel almost like I am tripping even though I have not ingested any psychedelics in about a week. High doses of neurontin have always produced some slightly trippy feelings for me but never as much as the last two times. There are also significant visuals, similar to doi visuals. Maybe it is bringing back some of the doi effects somehow.


----------



## DexterMeth

Neurontin tended to produce bright sparks and give me a weird bubble vision.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

Coming up on high ass dose off adderall.  I feel tweaked too the gills lol, Its acctually a pretty good feeling, considering that the last time I took any was half this dose a month ago while on wellbutrin and got horrible side effects.  

Im about to go smoke smoke weed called purple haze that I've never treid before Its supposed to be some grade a stuff.

I would vote yes if we could vote on feeling this was all the time, but sadly its only a 4-5 hour drug thats somewhat hard to get around here, or maybe thats a good thing.

got to go, hoorhaa!


----------



## RyanM

^ if you only knew. You can try to keep chasing that feeling. I still am. not even 300mg adderall daily was that great any more. the 400mg days no better. 90mg or 300mg it all becomes the same. I have all my doses written down here at bluelight. from the VERY first post of mine couple years ago when I was at 90mg-180mg or something.all the way to the 300mg habit.400mg+

Then all of a sudden boom quit.tweak all the time. luckily I don't have to explain or try to remember my life because it's all wirtten down here. I have no memory really of the past unless I search here and read my life. day by day pill 
by pill...crystal shards that stab.


----------



## DexterMeth

^At least you're a dilligent note taker


----------



## yucatanboy

over the last few hours i drank three beers, smoked four bowls and had a bunch of kava kava and blue lotus tincture... i think its time to go to sleep, i feel tired but happy .


----------



## syymphonatic

I've had two 30mg adderall ext. release... tonight... homework style :D
except I'm not doing my homework....

gotta love the shakes and the sweaty handprints on the keyboard :D
*dances*


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

RyanM said:
			
		

> ^ if you only knew. You can try to keep chasing that feeling. I still am. not even 300mg adderall daily was that great any more. the 400mg days no better. 90mg or 300mg it all becomes the same. I have all my doses written down here at bluelight. from the VERY first post of mine couple years ago when I was at 90mg-180mg or something.all the way to the 300mg habit.400mg+
> 
> Then all of a sudden boom quit.tweak all the time. luckily I don't have to explain or try to remember my life because it's all wirtten down here. I have no memory really of the past unless I search here and read my life. day by day pill
> by pill...crystal shards that stab.



Well I ended up having 100mg adderall all in all and a lot of strong weed, ended up working out for an hour. I forgot how fun it was havn't had that feeling in a while.  Well I have to go to sleep I have a big test tommorow in psyc that I indended to study for on the amps, but oh well I ended up just bullshiting at the lobby downstairs.  


Weed+adderall comedown is awsome Im so tired, hoo ha going to pass out catch you cats later


----------



## NinjaElite

just chugged some of my sizzurp, lortab elixir 7.5mg hydrocodone per 15ml and Ive got 473ml, yay! 

sippin on da sizzurp, sip, sip, sip, sippin on da sizzurp
dat lean, clothes smell like green. yah, Im high as fuck.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

5 large poppies, 2 large glasses of wine, 120mg phenobarbital


----------



## Bradshaw2727

^I'm also on 5 large poppies..heh


----------



## Cat Again

im on 3 large poppies.
and a fat joint


----------



## euphoria

RyanM said:
			
		

> ^ if you only knew. You can try to keep chasing that feeling. I still am. not even 300mg adderall daily was that great any more. the 400mg days no better. 90mg or 300mg it all becomes the same. I have all my doses written down here at bluelight. from the VERY first post of mine couple years ago when I was at 90mg-180mg or something.all the way to the 300mg habit.400mg+
> 
> Then all of a sudden boom quit.tweak all the time. luckily I don't have to explain or try to remember my life because it's all wirtten down here. I have no memory really of the past unless I search here and read my life. day by day pill
> by pill...crystal shards that stab.



lol...


----------



## Carl Landrover

You know those times when you're craving something and you make a few calls and no one answers? 

They blow, you close your eyes and imagine how fucking awesome scoring whatever needed to satisfy your craving would be. Ah, you try to stay positive and think it could happen, but that makes you want it more...wait, what's that! Phone ringing, hello! Oh, hmmm, this is going to be tricky, I just came home and it's late, suspicious to go back out? I suppose I _could_ just wait until tomorrow. Oh, you're going to detox? Let's meet up now!

Pain in the ass, to meet up and deliver the cash, but it looks like everythings working...got to just wait for the dope, hope I don't get burned. Anticipation.

Ten more minutes of waiting and then I'll call. Nevermind! He's here now! I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets a huge fucking smile on their face when the substances comes into your grasp. So much energy all of a sudden!  Burrow! Burrow! You're an animal baby! So frantic with anticipation; must...get...it...in...me!

No more need to close your eyes and imagine that feeling, because it's time to get DOPED UP!


----------



## iamhigh!!

baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaked damn


----------



## DoctorShop

i am also quite baked, and will be even higher after i have this... extracted codeine.

i would just like to vent my outrage at Nurofen for making their pills non-splittable, so now I must do a cold water extraction. What happened Nurofen? You used to be cool.


----------



## subdefy

I wonder if RyanM will ever shoot methamp?


----------



## euphoria

you know those times when people randomly come over and smoke their freebase with you? well this is one of those times & im so fucking happy.


----------



## Meesh

Smoked a joint of shwiggity dirt at my friend David's with my girlfriend Carrie and drank one glass of red wine and am now home wandering aimlessly through bluelight, looking for a way to post a poll on mushrooms vs. acid, which is better/more fun. meanwhile checking on myspace and facebook looking through friends' pages, trying to tell myself that i should go to sleep, but cant cause my mind is running around in circles. im so high that i cant even remember what i came to bluelight to look for.


----------



## DexterMeth

200mg morphine.  I am fucking nulled out


----------



## DexterMeth

firefighter said:
			
		

> you know those times when people randomly come over and smoke their freebase with you? well this is one of those times & im so fucking happy.


freebase what? crack? DMT? heroin? hash oil?_(which how most anyone makes it is not in freebase form)_


----------



## bow-viper1

Ugh, out of pills..

I've been sitting here for two hours trying to do homework but I can't even get started. I just drank a cup of grapefruit juice and popped some propoxyphene 

As soon as I feel it I'll it I'll smoke some bud. I hope I get some more shit by tomorrow.


----------



## chandler

Working my way through a quality bottle of sauv blanc. Quiet friday night, enjoying the solitude... :D


----------



## yucatanboy

its like 2:40 in the morning, i just got back from a club (drinking and dancing for >4 hrs..... exhausted) and smoked two bowls so i can go to sleep... i need to up and TA'ing tomorrow morning... i hope i wake up on time (its not that bad, the class is at 10:30)


----------



## human

powder in the pan, water, heat, crimson mushroom blooms, heaven is in my head


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

8 small poppies, 3.6 grams Neurontin, 200mg Provigil and a glass of wine.

The 8 small poppies seem to have about the same effect as 2 of the large ones. About the same potency as the large ones by weight.

I'm gonna trip on mushrooms as soon as I get 6 or 7 grams dried. Probably in 2 or 3 days. Maybe I'll mix with about 5mg of DOI. Unless I get the DOC I ordered, but I don't think I will ever get it. It has been too long. If I get the DOC I will trip on it instead and save the mushrooms for later.


----------



## user99

Opiates , its nice to feel that nice buzz again...


Good night in perspective


----------



## RyanM

shoot up meth? me? in a heart beat. I have yet to meet any tweaker round here that does it. anyway,only 100mg adderall. I'm depressed.I just want to smoke sum. I have a half ball coming to me. *sigh* I want all my friends back.I miss them.yet it's too hard to try. I'm thinking,that's bad,must not think,have to get distracted.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

Methadone, high on 10 mgs. I know it sounds extremely pussy but I haven't had opiates in a while except for hydrocodone, got a nice buzz but nowhere near nodding at all.


----------



## twe@k

been up for 2 days on the ice.
having a few burns of h while waiting for my girl to come around after work.
i feel so drained yet could easily go another week.


----------



## ScottyP

Just downed a bottle of Benylin DM, feel very peaceful listening to Tool - Disposition. Gotta take a shit.


----------



## starstyx

I'm just coming down from 3 MDMA pills.

And it was totally worth it, I haven't done any kind of stimulant in sooo long.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I've been drinking alcohol for the last 6 hours and now I am really drung. I also ate a bucnh of poppies about an hour ago and they are kicking in good now. Also 1,200mg neurontin.


----------



## yucatanboy

Lazy saturday afternoon... since i woke up i've smoked a bit of weed, taken some kratom, drank a mocha spiked with scotch, and smoked and drank blue lotus... The combo over the time has made me mellowed out and high, but alert and clear-headed.  Its a nice kinda trippy/relaxed feeling.  I love low dose combos like this, but it's never enough to inspire me to write a trip report even though its better than an insane dose of whatever in many ways.


----------



## RyanM

got my love back. I could of went to miltown (milwaukee) for sum heroin tonight but I turned it down cuz I can also stay here and hang out at the icecream shop cuz the shipments are coming in. grr sum day when I'm super tweaked and I have a ton on me. I will go to miltown for sum H. oh well,i'm happy.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
Wow, I had seen you talk about taking methadone, but I pretty much figured you for just an uppers kind of a guy. Neat-o.

I hadn't taken any oxycodone in about a month, but I got some roxi's today. Parachuted about 40mg about 50 min ago and blew about 5mg. Going through a bowl now and it's really starting to hit me. I knew my tolerance had gone up a bit, but I'm pleased that I'm beginning to feel close to nodding at 45 mgs. 

Dang, now I remember why I liked oxy so much....and why I blew all that money a little a while ago... 8) Must take it easy this time around!


----------



## iamhigh!!

bakedddddddddd very  very very baked,

 i found a nick  in my boiler room!, i dont know how it got there.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

Just came off a strong methadone nod. Eating some baked beans, getting ready to actually go to sleep.


----------



## Vaya

Quiet night. 7mg Xanax potentiated with Cimitidine, 3 mg Klonopin sublingualed, a little > than 100mg DXM for further potentiation. I'm sure a tossed bowl of kief, Dagga and "Monkey Paw" potent Sativa will be in order.

Fuck, I need some cigarettes. I'm off to the store.


----------



## sc23

ended this morning at 4am from prob 2 grams of coke and than 3 1mg klonopins and 3 beers...

started off today with some pot,  then ended up getting some more blow and also more pot and a few valiums....

good times;


----------



## no0b

highhhh as a kite...ketaketamine., almost better than ecstasy


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

4.8 grams of mushrooms + 5mg DOI


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm not anything now. My spirit is free this is what I wanted it's amazing wow god
all is good now wow I am like air


----------



## user99

Took my sleeping pills about 10 minutes ago , i'm starting to feel disconncted and my room is getting all brightly for some reason ///


the enviornment has changed ... 
funny stuff... I feel like i'm a kid again looking at his presents


----------



## ToxicFerret

Hell yes, I got 40 mg oxycodone, two grams of top quality bud and I have a gram of coke on the way over. Stoned and high on oxy already.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 5.4 grams of neurontin and a few tiny mushrooms, probably about 0.25 grams if dried. I don't want the trip to end but the mushrooms are wearing off. The DOI will last another 8-10 hours before it really starts to wear off.

Right now it feels like I am being bathed in some kind of cosmic love that radiates from everything. I don't want it to end

Edit:
Just ate 5 large poppies and 7 small ones-

I'm still feeling some good strong effects from the mushrooms and the DOI. It comes in waves of intensity. I'm at strong +2/Weak +3 but every few minutes it rises to strong +3 with waves of intense euphoria. Visuals are still strong, I can close my eyes and see visions of beutiful landscapes and horrible things like dead bodies and emaciated children. The visions look almost real, lots of color but the colors are dark.

This has been one of my best trips and one of the most interesting


----------



## RyanM

hmm gram half ball ball 2 balls 3 balls half ounce ounce this is how you get caught we are moving up too fast. yet it's all so easy.get b turn around make a lot more then get more smoke more


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Have all the fun you can now Ryan.  It will end.  The faster you go, the quicker you run out of road.


----------



## NinjaElite

messed up on methadose, shit is strong but a more "dirty" high than oxy. I always wanna puke on this shit.


----------



## user99

Zolpidem trip I took 40mg ... 
the one I got was generic , I hope it's the same...I feel slightly sedated...Visions are there also but you have to watch them closely ....


----------



## FreshFr0mDet0x

i think the tone of the title of this thread is stupid.  by its very nature it suggests that "getting high" on drugs is not a valid and worthwhile experience.  fuck that.  i am a good person and experiencing and enjoying drugs has helped to make me who i am.

much love (nothing but)


----------



## uumpaloompa

RyanM, you really need to start doing heroin, and stop fucking around with the amphetamines. 



anyway, ripped on oxycontin, been shootin up all day.


----------



## paradoxcycle

FreshFr0mDet0x said:
			
		

> i think the tone of the title of this thread is stupid.  by its very nature it suggests that "getting high" on drugs is not a valid and worthwhile experience.



What? This thread was created as a depository for all the idiotic posts that people feel the need to make when they're high. The title is tongue in cheek.


----------



## FreshFr0mDet0x

yeah but the very tongue in cheekiness is based on a false assumption, therefore it is not amusing to me as it is to those who assume "taking drugs is stupid."


----------



## KemicalBurn

^no. but posting on drugs is a questionable practise. i like to go outside and play in "3-D world" when im high.


----------



## user99

I can't call it a high, but this is my second try with so-called "generic drugs" ... They seriously arnt the same as genuine drugs , trust me...  I have done Diazepam Generic and now Zolpidem Generic ... You have all the disadvantages of the drug with nearly no recretional value ( although I am taking it for insomnia )...
so if you try a drug make sure theres a brand behind it.


----------



## NinjaElite

smoked a little tweak and ate like 20mgs of adderall because I was so high off methadone last nite I couldnt sleep, plus I was playing with my new PC. which is hella fun now that Im tweaked.


----------



## RyanM

ball.


----------



## hazzzzzzze

^^Rayan M you still alife man lol what drugs are you on lately

fucking funny reading my old hazejunk posts.
sober to night.....just methadone but not high.i'm gone drink some beers to celebrate my return to bluelight.


----------



## jmtunc

Ingested 30 mg of Hydrocodone for the first time in about 5 months, Ive missed that feeling so much, howd i ever go without you? Oh yeah, this was like an hour ago, and imma bout to lay down or something. doesnt sound to exciting, but i like it Orrrr, now that i think, im gonna go get about 3 or 4 more 5 mg pills and get going again, i think im losin it. Oh yeah, anyone know what the limit for apap in 24 hours is, its been so long since ive had to worry i forgot, tis either 2000 or 4000mg, cant remember, im hoping 4000 or i just did some liver damage


----------



## Synto_

Three fat blunts, 4mg K-pins, and 80mg Oxycodone. I'm feeling damn good.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I just finished off the rest of the wiskey I had in few gulps.  Daaamn empty stomacht syndrome.


----------



## Vaya

Left rolling alone, again. Hence....

But yeah. I'd say I've consumed a good bit around 200mg of molly intranasally throughout the night, since about 11 oclock. it's now five, but i'm absolutely wired. everything is electric and with feeling, but without anyone to share thie feeling with, its degredation comes far too quickly...


----------



## Tiesto

hazzzzzzze said:
			
		

> ^^Rayan M you still alife man lol what drugs are you on lately
> 
> fucking funny reading my old hazejunk posts.
> sober to night.....just methadone but not high.i'm gone drink some beers to celebrate my return to bluelight.



It's 4000mg.  

not high at the moment, sadly.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

4 large+4 small poppies, 2mg clonazepam, 2.4 grams neurontin, 200mg provigil


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

If I was "sooooooo high", I wouldn't be home. It's not exactly one of my dad's favourite things to see.


----------



## dbighead2

yo vaya, where have you been man? we need to get together sometime


damn if you read all 100 pages of this thread, you'll know exactly how fucked up I feel right now


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

i smoked with a few friends, i'm high as fuck right now!  i'm planning on smoking again tonight


----------



## user99

10mg Zolpidem  ( yea well when you don't have anything else , you take whats there )  

I wanted this to be a opiate night , but hey I still got this Zolpidem ( ambien).
I took 10mg about 45 minutes ago... and I don't feel "high" but I feel a little buzzz ...and a "ok" feeling like you don't want to do anything else for the rest of the night type of feeling....heheh, Anyway I'm enjoying my "high" if I can call it.


----------



## RyanM

tweakertweaked think I've been up like 4,5 days with one night of uh 8 hour sleep,uhh another ball of icecream like a scoop you know *the food* or maybe two scoops. its not any of our fault. like our day started again at midnight  and thne blah blah blah work work work drive drive drive.you know the routine.


----------



## pesuto

*Herbaceous*

I think I'm leaning towards a vegetarian diet, but I'll still keep it all fried. I need something else to do other than fry foods.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I did some lifting a little earlier and then ran a few easy miles afterwards around 10 (at night, not miles!) or so. So I've still got a bit of a natural high going.  

More of the high came from the 35mg of oxy that I blew about 10 minutes after the run.  I figured it would hit me harder at that point, and I think it did. Also going through some tasty herb and hash oil.


----------



## yucatanboy

a couple bowls, then a full bottle of wine (savignon blanc from france), then cheap fast food, now another bowl + some kava/lotus/kratom to help me to sleep

Wooooooo doggy


----------



## Vaya

dbighead2 said:
			
		

> yo vaya, where have you been man? we need to get together sometime



E-mail my ass, child. My laptop is broken for the time being so the University computers are all I have access to, which makes it hard to just settle in and chat on AIM whenever I feel like it 

You'll know when my computer gets fixed.


----------



## Vaya

Oh and shit, I am just coming off a wildly intense ride consisting of 1mg oral xanax, 1mg sublingual klonopin, 30mg oxy snorted, and 250mg of oral codeine with a few bowls of good herbs. Havent felt this good in a long long time.


----------



## KittyFlipper

i just gotta say...um....well...hmm...ahh.......what was i talking about?.....this is ebay aint it?.......


----------



## drug_wench

argh!!!!! not high really, just insanely tweaking
omg ive got a horse competition (event) first thing tomorrow morning and the jumps r like small houses i swear, and masochistically i hav in no way prepared 4 the day except 2 make sure im on enuff drugs that i mite not feel it wen i come off.....
im gonna smoke sum dope now, even thinking about tomorrow is making me spin out


----------



## bow-viper1

I smoked all night, popping about 200mg of tramadol in the process. I'm finally coming down from everything, and have that slightly nauseous feeling that some of us get when coming off the opiates.. let me just say it feels great. After 3 weeks off the opes, it is a feeling that tells me I'm back home.


----------



## KittyFlipper

drug_wench said:
			
		

> argh!!!!! not high really, just insanely tweaking
> omg ive got a horse competition (event) first thing tomorrow morning and the jumps r like small houses i swear, and masochistically i hav in no way prepared 4 the day except 2 make sure im on enuff drugs that i mite not feel it wen i come off.....
> im gonna smoke sum dope now, even thinking about tomorrow is making me spin out



a REAL tweaker would be skitzin about the horse competition thats after the the one thats after that....... .lololol


----------



## Carl Landrover

Was really restless, even with that hefty, sweet smelling sack of herb I got today. 

So, I decided to go on a run at about 1:30am. Did I mention it was to get 40mg of oxy?  


I'm under the impression that you get "hit" harder if take anything right after a physical activity, the more taxing the better. Although, I wonder how healthy this is? I'm not feeling as restless anymore, just very, very relaxed. Oh, a bit itchy as well. :D


----------



## New

Found an z bottle of robo max cough...and now I'm fried while playing text-based MMORPGS. Power to the...uhhmm...uhhhhnnnn...ones who could use power!


----------



## pesuto

G#a#s#h


----------



## RyanM

I suffered from body shut down,as in like no matter how much you smoke,you are still tired and you close your eyes and you can sleep,so I did,I rested 3 hours. but then again I was up the whole night morning again and again. uh we're doing good. yes we are. *note:uh good as in hm no crystal methamphetamine. never did,never seen,never heard,never knew anybody linked to that drug,never sold,never touched. *

Thank you.


----------



## bleedingheartcommie

*just dropped some..*

LSD


anyone wanna wish me a happy trip?


----------



## KemicalBurn

^please keep this sort of dicussion to this thread 

(merge)


----------



## psilocybe

caffienated to the max


----------



## psilocybe

and to  bleedingheartcommie   

energy sent your way- 

I wish peaceful travels for you


----------



## bow-viper1

I'm pretty damn high.

40mg hydrocodone w/ 300mg cimetidine
and a lot of bud.


----------



## Manne

Phew, just smoked a blunt leftover that I worked my ass off for, and just ate two pb&j sandwiches and there still soooo much in the fridge and cabinets!

Also, I think Christmas With the Kranks must suck when sober cause this isn't all that funny. Sucks


----------



## iamhigh!!

wow wow,i am  so fuckin high, i just got some fuckin great weed, its  a very very strong sativa, like i'am tripping or something, i smoked 1 half bowls, this is the first time EVER i did not finnish a bowl ,i am just so fuckin high, damn like i am going to bed now cuz i am mad high, to freakin high


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I've been taking rips off of my new bong all night with some heavy couchlock shit.  I'm so blazed.


----------



## harryG

comin down off of a lot (forgot how much) of dexedrine... I just popped a xanax bar and 10mg valium a while ago... Feelin good now


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I just ate 6mg of DOC, waiting for it to kick in

Edit:
I ate 1 fresh mushroom about 10 or 15 minutes ago, probably about a gram if dried
The doc is kicking in strong now. about 10 minutes ago I was barely tripping and now it's extremely intense.


----------



## yucatanboy

Just woke up still drunk... how did i get home last night?  What happened at the bars?  I can't remember, which probably means i did a bunch of stupid shit.  Oh well, booze is more socially acceptable than other drugs.  That first bar we went to i got two jack and cokes where it was 90% jack and 10% coke in a fucking water glass.... then we went to another bar and i got a pitcher and an irish car bomb... dear lord.   Speaking of which, i am going to smoke a bowl to make me feel better.  Wasai.  I just hope i didn't hurt anyone/break anything/ruin freindships/etc.... which can happen when you're blacked out drunk... the only evidence of bad things happening is my middle finger is bruised... that's a good sign, because i probably didn't wreak too much havoc.  Alcohol may be the most socially acceptable drug, but its still the most dangerous one that i use in my opinion.


----------



## erosion

Just did around 400mg of heroin. MMM MM I feel good


----------



## yucatanboy

still drunk.... now i'm just high too, and no one else is up yet to my knowledge.... maybe i'll take a drunk/stoned shower

still no one else up... time for another bowl... man being drunk in the morning is hilarious


----------



## Footloose

pleasantly stoned and sorta feeling 120 mg sublingual adderall XR. My tolerance to all amphetamines seems to have risen dramatically since i went through a ball of crystal last weekend. Oh well, this should at least help me get some homework done.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Really blazed. Smoke 4 bowls of kb and the last 2 hours and made lunch. Oh yea and the daily methadone but that doesnt even phase me anymore.


----------



## RyanM

I got 2 hours sleep last night again WOO too bad I had to wake up and go to work but I got supertweaked and I wasn't tired or else I could barely stand,let alone do any work.

hmmm another day.all these days been the same.since last last week.oh well.I don't really care about sleep. I don't care. maybe that's the problem but I don't care.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Maybe it's the pot/hash oil mix, maybe it's the fact that I didn't really get any sleep last night, maybe it's from sweating a lot on that run earlier, either way I'm nodding off half the amount of oxy I was last night. 

I can't explain it, so I'm not going to try. I'm just going to nod off. I've never done opiates like this in the day before, pretty nuts.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 5 large poppies and some neurontin. The DOC may be starting to wear off, I would like it to last longer. I am still tripping hard, strong+3. Visuals very intense, like high dose DOI but a little different. Only slight euphoria with this chem and at times dysphoric. The trip is very intense.

I developed a slight headache 2 or 3 hours ago but the poppies got rid of that. No other side effects.

Edit: Ate another 1.5mg of DOC and I put 8mg of 2c-c under my tounge
The intensity of the trip has decreased a lot, the peak was over a couple hours ago but I am still at +3. There is a pleasant body high, visuals are still intense and i'm just feeling really good.

Edit 4:45AM : I ate another 1mg of DOC about 1.5 hours ago and snorted 6mg of 2c-c 20 minutes ago.
Brought the effects back pretty strong. I feel like I understand everything on a much deeper level but it is not easy or maybe not possible to describe it


----------



## RollinJ

man i woke up like 2 seconds ago but it was a half hour ago i dont know whats going on am i awake or is this a dream or what? im writing this to see if i can fin dit later, tell if im dreaming or not.


----------



## hazejunk

i have been taking benzo's al day and i just smoked a bag of heroin......whoahahah feel fucking great high as a kite!


----------



## KemicalBurn

RollinJ said:
			
		

> man i woke up like 2 seconds ago but it was a half hour ago i dont know whats going on am i awake or is this a dream or what? im writing this to see if i can fin dit later, tell if im dreaming or not.



lmao! - I'll pm you


----------



## Bludda

just downed 250mg of codeine and having a few beers. beautiful day outside..... love all of yas


----------



## Christ

Ah, just took 3mg Alprazolam and feel so chilled out.


----------



## pesuto

I just picked at my face for the past  5 hours. What kind of self-loathing addict am I?


----------



## meesa

hmm, got really drunk...tried to se am movie but we kept laughing so we left...

Then went to her house...i threw up (ew), then smoked a bowl...then got some coke...  So i'm pretty high off some good coke...and still a bit drunk.

Ya'll should try this shot called a red death!  Yum..all i remember is there is vodka, orange juice, disorono (sp), amaretto, and some lime juice. There is more but i forgot.....but it is pretty damn good...and it fucks you up!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate about 25 small poppies and another 1mg of DOC about 2 hours ago. I plugged 9mg of 2c-c about 45 minutes ago. The trip is very intense again and it feels like I am losing touch with reality but at the same time I feel completely at peace.

 Nothing seems real. I am very relaxed and calm, this is very euphoric. There is a warmth surrounding me.

Some weird things and thoughts are happening, it is too hard to try to describe in the state I am in

I'm experiencing some ego loss but not to the degree that I had on my recent mushroom+DOI trip.


----------



## pesuto

I've been smoking crystal meth out of a small zong nearly every day for the last several months. I'm a puppet.


----------



## user99

I underestimated Tramadol man
XD


----------



## Carl Landrover

meesa said:
			
		

> hmm, got really drunk...tried to se am movie but we kept laughing so we left...
> 
> Then went to her house...i threw up (ew), then smoked a bowl...then got some coke...  So i'm pretty high off some good coke...and still a bit drunk.
> 
> Ya'll should try this shot called a red death!  Yum..all i remember is there is vodka, orange juice, disorono (sp), amaretto, and some lime juice. There is more but i forgot.....but it is pretty damn good...and it fucks you up!



Wow! Sounds like quite the drink! I don't drink much or know that much about alcohol, but I know OJ covers up vodka well and I do know amaretto and lime juice is extremely tasty. Never had Disorono (going with your spelling), but I'd like to try it. I don't know if you've seen the commercial where the women in the bar orders that and then grabs the bartenders hand when she puts the glass down and starts sucking on the ice cube that had a bit of the drink left on it. It's supposed to be "sexual" or something. If you haven't seen it, it's stupider than it sounds, but all those drinks together that sounds like a flavorful concoction. :D 


Well I've rambled on enough, ah the buzz of oxy. If only my freaking nostril wasn't so clogged. 8(  I knew I should have waited or parachuted or something. Why oh why do I abuse my nose in such a fashion! ?


----------



## Synto_

200mg Oxycontin, 8mg Dilaudid IV, 4mg Xanax, and 4mg Klonocrack. I'm satisfied. It''s been a good night.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

2.5mg DOC + 20 small poppies and 3 large poppies + 2.4 grams neurontin + 200mg provigil

Edit:
Just ate about 12 more small poppies, 200mg provigil, 1,200mg neurontin and plugged 12mg 2c-c + 0.75mg DOC


----------



## New

Fell asleep, thinking about getting high...Having a dream about being TOTALLY high...woke up, took a piss, then blazed-got high!


----------



## RyanM

uhhh crashing from tweak? I guess. I don't know. we've been smoking for like a week straight now or something. days upon days. uh up to half ounce of yummy food icecream. then we flip it.then we get more.flip it.smoke a ton for free.get more flip it.smoke. yep working at diary queen is hard work. I think,they're watching...waiting...as we try hard to ignore it...sometimes we think about it...but nothing ever gets more important than tweak..so we'll try to becareful...as we grow..smoke more...become one within...turn into a walking pipe...perma-tweaked. lovely-fulfilled-life.past,present,future-it's all the same. pft..typical


----------



## harryG

Do you ever sleep Ryan????

I remember my days of working fast food tweaked as fuck all the time... Ahhh, the good ol days


This may sound really weird, but I took 4mg of xanax to get to sleep and i'm still up at 7:30 in the morning... WTF? is this like a paradoxical effect? It's pretty fun just watchin tv and listening to music, but i could not get to sleep worth a fuck... Looks like i'm going to have to break out the dexedrine for class. It's been a while since i've taken that, hopefully my tolerance is way down.


----------



## user99

yesterday I did 200mg of tramadol ... I didn't feel any of the effects until today ... I  also took 10mg of ambien , i'm feeling really good and relaxed...
lets keep it that way , please  : )


----------



## paradoxcycle

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> 2.5mg DOC + 20 small poppies and 3 large poppies + 2.4 grams neurontin + 200mg provigil



You must be constipated as hell. Do you not have access to heroin?


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> You must be constipated as hell. Do you not have access to heroin?


I don't have access to heroin. Even if I did have access to it I probably would not be able to afford it.

And I am not constipated. I don't get much of that side effect from poppies.


----------



## RyanM

I don't work at diary queen. that was uh code. I meant work as in.all this running around,flipping,smoking,running. I easily put on 1,000 miles every 3 or 4 days. it's all worth it though. yes,it's tough. draining. then when it all works,it's worth.You get to fuel yourself up. I won't think about it. can't complain. This is the most important thing in the world. a common interest. if you want something you have to work for it. it's all worth it in the end.


----------



## harryG

^^oh. lol. i get it now... I rarely know what the fuck you're talking about... My bad


----------



## starstyx

I'm on 2.5ml gbl and listening to music. Feeling awesome, very energetic and happy. I kinda want to hug somebody, heh.


----------



## twe@k

ice again.havnt done it for  week so it really kicked me in the arse.


----------



## yucatanboy

Tonight after i finished a bunch of work I smoked bowls till my eyes won't open more than half-way.  Time to pass out.


----------



## meesa

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> Wow! Sounds like quite the drink! I don't drink much or know that much about alcohol, but I know OJ covers up vodka well and I do know amaretto and lime juice is extremely tasty. Never had Disorono (going with your spelling), but I'd like to try it. I don't know if you've seen the commercial where the women in the bar orders that and then grabs the bartenders hand when she puts the glass down and starts sucking on the ice cube that had a bit of the drink left on it. It's supposed to be "sexual" or something. If you haven't seen it, it's stupider than it sounds, but all those drinks together that sounds like a flavorful concoction. :D
> 
> 
> Well I've rambled on enough, ah the buzz of oxy. If only my freaking nostril wasn't so clogged. 8(  I knew I should have waited or parachuted or something. Why oh why do I abuse my nose in such a fashion! ?



Yes, I've seen the commercial.  Kinda stupid. Well, the shot was pretty damn good...



As for now, I am coming down from some coke.   Whats new?!


----------



## psycosynthesis

Dropped a sugar cube about half an hour ago, I've got two decent E pills lined up for when I start to trip. FUN AHOY!


----------



## uumpaloompa

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> I don't have access to heroin. Even if I did have access to it I probably would not be able to afford it.
> 
> And I am not constipated. I don't get much of that side effect from poppies.


For some reason poppies don't constipate me as bad as prescription painkillers or heroin. 

Anyway, I shot up 60mg of morphine and 40mg of oxy in the same rig a little while ago. It was my send off shot, I'm going in to see the bupe doctor later today. I've gotta stop for awhile, I can't financially afford it.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

drink a 40oz of camo high gravity and eating valiums. i'mup to 50mg and almost half this fuckin 40oz.   feeling very good and emotianlly unstable already. dont drink early kiddos


----------



## BlessedAnomaly

This will be my third day eating vicodin, now I have some funky ass weed too...


----------



## rat tat tat tat

Downed about twenty of these cough gels to go robotripping today. I was planning on doing opiates but I usually save those for school.


----------



## hazejunk

i took 100mg oxazepam and i'm feeling nice and relexed.....i needid it fucking al the stress that come's wit my school suckes

i want some heroin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i just took 100mg more gone pasout in a minut i think


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I drunk 2 big glasses of wine and some hydrocodone cough syrup, 1,800mg neurontin, and 4mg of clonazepam.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

still pretty fucked on vvals and booze.


----------



## yucatanboy

got drucnk at a  bar// wooo... and then came home and smoked a big ass bowl by meseelf.. grua.k.... ok, yea, i am durunk and wanjted to share.  Oh, and high. , woot... i apologize for the drunkeness...


----------



## aphexia

damn you and your weed, DAMN YOU!!

I have the beer but no weed, no weed, no alprazolam and no opiates

so once again dammmn youuuu


----------



## drug_wench

awww id share a cone wiv u if u were here aphexia, ive got a fair pile here.....but only if u can supply me with sum P instead, i am way way wayyy 2 calm 4 a friday night!!!!!!
i cud pop a pill but im not in the mood so im sitting here smoking sackfuls of dak instead but its just making me sleepy


----------



## chandler

I am unfortunately lacking in weed tonight. Had to head interstate for the best part of a week, will hopefully procure some over the course of the next few days.

On the plus side: 1/3 bottle of Chivas Regal, 3mg Xanax, 15mg Valium, and I'm sailing along nicely. I love benzos waaaay too much these days.


----------



## aphexia

drug_wench said:
			
		

> awww id share a cone wiv u if u were here aphexia, ive got a fair pile here.....but only if u can supply me with sum P instead, i am way way wayyy 2 calm 4 a friday night!!!!!!
> i cud pop a pill but im not in the mood so im sitting here smoking sackfuls of dak instead but its just making me sleepy



awww thanks wench, have a cone for me  

I'll toast to your health


----------



## hstar

does postinfg here wgile drunkety drnk drunbk count?  these keys are much frustrating, uts dark so I cant see them eithet.  which partially explaibs the spaz typins!

i likey this type of drink, will wake up feelin aok, rather than sicklt.  me hates handovers.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Poppies+Hydrocodone+Alcohol+Provigil+Datura seeds(only a small amount to potentaite the opiates)


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

*Been smoking ice for past 12 hours... so frozen ive got goosebumps, cant wait to have another burn when friends return and other friend wakes up... 

God ive been fucking waiting ages to binge...


Fuck i love being wired  *


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

I got up about a half an hour ago... noonish.  Been cheefin' on the bong ever since.

It's gonna be a good day today.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

40mg of oxy in my viens got me feelin very nice. very very nice. not noddin to hard. but i feel very . . .euphorified and warm.


----------



## NinjaElite

some mixed drinks, some bud, a couple mgs alprozolam, and massive attack equal me chilled the fuck out.

Had a fun night out with a good friend I haven't hung out with in a minute, good times reminising and shit.


----------



## yucatanboy

killing brain cells: i smoked a lot of weed tonight, drank a few beers, and did like 8 nitrous cartriges (they're tiny, but work great).  My housemate just came home stumbling drunk and his girlfriend is pissed, hehe


----------



## harryG

I'm not really sure if i'm fucked up or what... but i'm coming down from a speed binge and took 2mg alprazolam, 3 shots of bacardi rum, and a bowl of dank and i can't get to sleep worth shit... I swear i have a paradoxical effect to downers.


Anyways, it's fun for the simple fact that if i didn't have anything, i'd be freaking out coming down off of speed.


----------



## yucatanboy

i'm psyched for tonight... i have some cubensis and cyanescens i am going to take, might have to go out and buy more nitrous... and i think i'll smoke salvia sometime during the trip....  but for now, i am going to try to get work done


----------



## qwe

yesterday, 30mg hydrocodone and weed
tonight ive been drinking rum and coke but i'm still bored...


----------



## harryG

back to drinking again8( ... A liter of bacardi

I need to lay off that shit, but i met the most amazing people tonight... They probly wont be cool in the morning, but why can't we be drunk all the time with no hangover? wouldn't that be the best thing to ever happen?


IF ONLY


----------



## nudemonkei

two bags of dope, up the nose. no more mainlining, two people my man deals with died yesterday from overdose. they were being very irresponsible blasting four bags w/ no tolerance, but still scarred the shit out of me


----------



## hazejunk

i'm on 110 mg methadone and 100mg oxazepam........yes i feel pretty good gone take 50 mg methadone more soon.and maybe i'm gone get some dope that would be nice ,and some weed.

question would smoking some dope work on my dose of methadone? i normally don't take more then my maintenance dose of methadone........


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I've had 25mg hydrocodone, some poppies, 6mg clonazepam and 2 large glasses of wine. 

I think I'll trip on 2c-c tomorrow, maybe about 50mg plugged.


----------



## RyanM

me and *the boss* just crashed last night after 5 days,we slept only like 6 hours. we're up. I took an e. time to get a ton more icecream.  1 2 3 scoops in a round shape you know. if you get it.if you understand my code talk.  on another note um I'm doing great and drug free in uh reality I  guess yep cool thanks just wanted to let you uh undercover people know that uh this is not real so please don't waste your time on this and uh yeah good work and keep up and yeah. bye,


----------



## Pingu

RyanM i think you're a bit of a druggie tbh.


----------



## JV

mmm...weeeeed.


----------



## hypnoticzzz2003

2 20mg Oxycontins chewed, I am seriously about to nod sitting here in my bathrobe got to go! naptime


----------



## wojchie

damn i smoked to much weed , and i have an exam german for tomorow
AAAAAH!!!

but i'm enjoying the music right now, jaaamaan%)


----------



## yucatanboy

smoked a couple bowls and did some n2o... a relaxing sunday afternoon


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

RyanM said:
			
		

> me and *the boss* just crashed last night after 5 days,we slept only like 6 hours. we're up. I took an e. time to get a ton more icecream.  1 2 3 scoops in a round shape you know. if you get it.if you understand my code talk.  on another note um I'm doing great and drug free in uh reality I  guess yep cool thanks just wanted to let you uh undercover people know that uh this is not real so please don't waste your time on this and uh yeah good work and keep up and yeah. bye,




jesus youre paranoid.   3 oz? thats my guess. thats really not taht clever. most slang isnt if you sit on it ofr a minute.  well good to know youre still alive, man. be safe, pimpin.


----------



## White Oleander

high on 40mg of methadone.  feeling fucking great, am so thankful to the kind guy you gave his meds in to work today as they had expired by a month.


----------



## RyanM

no not oz. just scoops as in round just like a ball. the least has been 2 balls daily. to flip alll that around then get another 3 and smoke smoke. and flip and flip and smoke and flip and yeah good bye.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I just smoked some poppy extract. I only smoked a small amount but it seems to work a lot better this way. Even better than plugging I think. Im gonna smoke more now.

I had planned on tripping on 2c-c today but I came down with a stomach virus so that will have to wait till tomorrow or the next day, it should be over by then.

Edit: I have smoked several more hits of poppy extract. I am really high. The effects seem a lot different from plugging or eating poppies. Almost like another drug.

Edit: Maybe smoking isn't better than plugging. I just plugged a good size dose of extract and i'm nodding like a mother fucker. This batch of extract is a lot stronger than any other I've made. 

I also ate a 2mg clonazepam pill and some neurontin.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm nodding like crazy getting real fucked up. Hadn't done any opiated s for 7 days, parachuted 40mg of oxy about 140 minutes ago, then parachuted another 20mg about 80 minutes ago. REALLY hitting me hard now....


----------



## Synto_

8mg Xanax, 160mg Oxycontin, 8mg Dilaudid IV, and possibly 4 hits of Bomb Acid within the next 30 minutes or so. We'll see about that. Anyways, as of now I'm fuckinng FADED. My mission is to have this nnice fade going in the next 20-30 mins when I droppp this paper. Oxycontin + Hydromorphone + Xanax + Acid = bliss. I'm doone .


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

^damn man. that sounds fuckin great. hope you have fun with the acid. 




			
				RyanM said:
			
		

> no not oz. just scoops as in round just like a ball. the least has been 2 balls daily. to flip alll that around then get another 3 and smoke smoke. and flip and flip and smoke and flip and yeah good bye.



and here i thought you were cool for a sec. only a ball. thats sorta lame. oz are cooler.   lol. for the record i'm kiddin. dont kill me


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

40mg Methadone, its been a LONG time since I've had opiates.  I love how I can just sit here with my eyes closed.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

2mg of klonopin + 3 shots of 151 proof rum + Star Ocean = Fun!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I just ate 90mg of 2c-c and I am waiting for it to take effect. I ate some poppies about 3 hours ago.


----------



## Cat Again

^hows is the 2c-c?

im high on sobriety right now.


----------



## Bradshaw2727

I'm starting to come up on some mescaline - peruvian torch cactus powder stuffed in capsules..it feels kinda like rolling motherfuck


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Cat Again said:
			
		

> ^hows is the 2c-c?



It's good. It took about 2 hours to fully kick in, though I felt the first effects within 20 minutes. No significant side effects. Trip is very intense but mostly less interesting than 2c-e or 2c-p. It's more euphoric than 2c-e though.

I plugged another 24mg about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## myanmar

had some drinks tonight, and a little bit of GHB as well

now popped 3 mg of alprazolam and waiting for a nice buzz


----------



## subdefy

Tryptamine_Dreams are you really doing it for the psychonaust perspective judging from the way you use drugs it seems as though you are doing it purely for the act of escaping. Do you ever think about this on your trips?


----------



## starstyx

Damn, I need to get off my ass and score some other narcotics soon. All I've had for the past couple of weeks is gbl, and I've worked up such a tolerance.

I'm on 3ml right now and not feeling too much of a buzz, I'm thinking about doing another 1-1.5ml. I really want some psychadelics but they're so hard to come by these days.


----------



## smackem

I just watched my buddy rail 80mg OC. He says he hasn't dosed in weeks and is looking forward to the high.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

4mg of xanax, 30mg of hydrocodone and 80mg of codiene. feelin pretty good.  i wouldnt say sooooo high but definetly moderately high.


----------



## user99

amazing , most ppl are high off opiates...maybe cause its the best.

=)


----------



## aphexia

How was the ride the other night Synto?


----------



## Carl Landrover

user99 said:
			
		

> amazing , most ppl are high off opiates...maybe cause its the best.
> 
> =)




I'm usually high on weed when I come here, but don't feel the need to post because I'm not soooo high. I'm pretty high right now on oxycodone, mary jane, and some hash oil though. I'm just going to keep packing em up and fade out.

I made the mistake of combining alcohol with the oxy tonight. With my body chemistry even a little alcohol is a major no-no. 4 sips of wine = throwing up and feelings of depression.  Marijuana = nausea reduction, mood elevation, and overall feeling of being at peace.  :D Of course lets not think the crappy thought that the bad one (for me) is legal and the good one, illegal. Ain't that grand?


----------



## Synto_

aphexia said:
			
		

> How was the ride the other night Synto?



Amazing. I'd feel bad not writing up a trip report. I ended up eating 4 hits of the paper and it was really strong perforated white on white, along with the dilaudid, xanax, and oxycontin. The opiates helped that trip in so many ways.


----------



## Synto_

While I'm in thhis thrread I might as welll menytion I'm onn 200mg Oxycontin (half up the nose, half IV), 24mg Dilaudid IV,  aand 10mg Xaaanax.


----------



## Carl Landrover

What kind of feel do opiates add on a trip? You mention how they help and I know Tryptamine Dreamer does a lot of psychs usually with some pods. Now that I have more experience with opiates I'm curious how the combination is.


Edit: Whoa, just noticed above post, Daammnn!


----------



## subdefy

Synto_: weren't you trying to get clean? :/ Guess that's out the window? Or is this just a vacation?


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate a small amount of poppies about 2 hours ago, not enough to get very high. I have a nice afterglow from the 2c-c trip. 

The trip lasted quite a bit longer than I expected. I did not drop below a +2 until about 10 hours after plugging the 24mg. I got a slight headache late in the trip but it went away after about 2 hours. The only other side effects were slight nausea during the come-up and some gas.

I like 2c-c at the dose that I took. The mind effects during most of the trip were not as interesting as 2c-e/p or most of the tryptamines that I have tried but there was a strong sense of wellbeing during the whole experience. Visually it was at least as good as a high dose of 2c-e. The trip had some of the feeling of a 2nd plateau dose of DXM in addition to the more typical phenethylamine effects.

For about 20 minutes during the peak of the trip I was lying out on the grass in the sunshine. During this time I felt a strong connection with the earth and this filled me with joy. I watched a large bird flying above me for about half of the time that I was out there and I felt a connection with it also. The sky was mostly clear but there were some thin cirrus clouds in the sky and they were twisting and distorting. The sky was full of gorgeous visuals, more colorful usual for visuals in a blue sky. The 20 minutes that I was lying outside seemed more like an hour. This was the best, most interesting part of the trip.



			
				subdefy said:
			
		

> Tryptamine_Dreams are you really doing it for the psychonaust perspective judging from the way you use drugs it seems as though you are doing it purely for the act of escaping. Do you ever think about this on your trips?



When I use psychedelics, it is not for the purpose of escape. I like the extremely altered states of mind they produce. Psychedelics are exciting and lots of fun, most of the time. I do not consider using them for those reasons to be an act of escape. Most/probably all people who use psychedelics do it for fun and to experience the wide variety of mind states they produce. 

Maybe I trip a little too often but I know there are others on bluelight who trip just as frequently as I do. I think the last few months i've tripped 3-4 times per month.
-

My use of opiates, benzos and neurontin is mostly to relieve my depression and social anxiety but if the dose is high then it is either for fun or because I am having a bad day. I guess that is using to escape from the anxiety and depression. It is the only thing that works. If any of the many antidepressants I have used actually worked I would use opiates and other depressants much less often.



			
				Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> What kind of feel do opiates add on a trip? You mention how they help and I know Tryptamine Dreamer does a lot of psychs usually with some pods. Now that I have more experience with opiates I'm curious how the combination is.



If I use opiates before taking a psychedelic or before/during the peak it is usually not for the purpose of altering the trip and is usually a small dose. I have been using poppies 1-2 times a day for a while and if I waited too long for another dose I would start feeling some symptoms of withdrawal.

I do use higher doses of poppies before/during the peak sometimes and it usually gives a very pleasant trip with lots of euphoria. It makes the trip a little more dreamy. It almost guarantees a good trip. It can dull the mental effects some and usually does not allow much darkness in the trip. It has little or no effect on the visuals.

Most of the time on psychedelics, I will feel good for most of the trip but there will be a few short periods of sadness or other negative emotions. A medium or high dose of opiates will usually prevent that. It also drastically reduces any anxiety, fear, or creepy thoughts and feelings. I like to have some creepy or scary thoughts and feelings sometimes. It makes the trip more exciting.

The most pleasant psychedelic+opiate combos I have tried were with 4-ho-mipt and 4-ho-dipt. It is very euphoric and there is a nice body high. Also lots of laughing for no reason at all on at least a couple of the trips.

One of my +4 trips was with 8 HBWR seeds, poppies, and neurontin. During the come up of the trip it seemed like it was turning bad so I drunk quite a bit of poppy tea and some neurontin. I'm going to try that combo again some time.

I do often take higher doses of opiates after the peak of a trip, especially for long trips. The feeling is about the same as if I was on the opiate during the peak, I just won't be tripping as hard.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

pretty fuckin twackd out. smoked a big ass bowl of meth with a few friends waiting to eat my opiates around lunch so my family is tolerable. but i popped my last 2mg of xanax a few minuets ago. already makin me feel a lil bit more chill.

someone wake up on here and fuckin aim me. i'm bored.


----------



## chandler

Just parachuted 150mg of dihydrocodeine, chopping up some grass as we speak, time for some chillaxing....


----------



## Synto_

subdefy said:
			
		

> Synto_: weren't you trying to get clean? :/ Guess that's out the window? Or is this just a vacation?



Yeah, I was clean for a long while (longest in 6 years actually). To make a long story short I relapsed one night, and probably haven't been trying  to get my shit together as hard as I should be since then. I know this isn't what I want in the end...it's just hard man. Extremely hard.


----------



## Synto_

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> What kind of feel do opiates add on a trip? You mention how they help and I know Tryptamine Dreamer does a lot of psychs usually with some pods. Now that I have more experience with opiates I'm curious how the combination is.
> 
> 
> Edit: Whoa, just noticed above post, Daammnn!



A lot of people think opiates take away from the intensity of a trip. I don't know about mushrooms, because I prefer LSD anyday and have access to it, but opiates and lsd are amazing to me. It doesn't seem to "take away from the intensity" , it just puts me in this laid back, chill mindset and happens to take away from the body load. Everything from the visuals to my emotional state to the comedown are effected positively by adding opiates to the LSD (in my opinion). 

If the dose of opiates is so high that I'm constantly nodding out I might add a hit or two more of the lsd (this is when things get real interesting) 






Anyways, since I'm in this thread already then I'll mention that I'm on 6mgs Xanax, 4mg Dilaudid IV, and am about to eat 60mg Methadone.


----------



## RyanM

so cold. freezing. see even though it's hot.ice makes it seem like nothing is wrong at all. it's like "not a big deal,everyone does it" it's like as common or casual as weed. you kinda forget you can't smoke it out in the open like suure strangers slide with pot but it's different if they see kids smoking ice in the car. sadly you can't calmly walk down the street passing the pipe. not good.  it's too usual for us. like it's no big deal getting this amount or that amount and blah blah this is how people get caught.yep. what a sly trick. I see it works both ways. ice.icecream. hot doesn't come to mind. it's hard to believe. I know it's true though.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm high on 660mg of DXM right now, in the form of dexalone softgels. I ordered them over a month ago but just got them 2 days ago. 

This is the first time I have used DXM gel pills, I have mostly used powder before. I know the absorption is different with pills and powder. This is a strong 2nd plateau dose.

Normally I only use DXM at 3rd and 4th plateau but I wanted to see how much different the softgels are from powder. It seems stronger than normal for this amount of DXM. It would usually take more like 750mg+ for this effect with powder. I'll probably try for 3rd or 4th plateau in a month or so, it's been 4 or 5 months since the last time.

Edit: It feels like I am close to 3rd plateau. Didnt expect anythinh like this from this amount.


----------



## hazejunk

i just wokeup and smoked some heroin for my tooth pian(there is a big hole in one of my teeth but a can't go to the dentist before monday), it was(<  ) very pian full.....and of course i'm high now


----------



## Pingu

lol smack for tooth pain


----------



## subdefy

I'm on 2C-T-7,

I love this drug! 30mg, zero dicomfort, totally clear-headed, very interpersonal, very good! I'll def. be upping the dose next time.



			
				Tryptamine_Dream said:
			
		

> When I use psychedelics, it is not for the purpose of escape. I like the extremely altered states of mind they produce. Psychedelics are exciting and lots of fun, most of the time. I do not consider using them for those reasons to be an act of escape. Most/probably all people who use psychedelics do it for fun and to experience the wide variety of mind states they produce.



That's what escapism is! Too much fun and part of that experience is the wide variety of mind states they produce. It says your unemployed aswell. Why should you be given a choice of fun when you don't contribute anything to society? At least go to school or spend your time learning.

so my question to you tryptamine_dreamer: have you found the meaning of life?


----------



## Zarvoc

insufflated 108 mg of ketamine ten minutes ago... it's my first time. wish me luck!


----------



## starstyx

Currently high on 240mg Dihydrocodeine, 120mg codeine, half a bottle of robitussin and some weed. Feeling awesome. It's great not having to do gbl again. I'm starting to get kinda bored of that stuff.


----------



## sc23

My boyfriend and I got the first REAL E pills in the Boston area tonight. Blowing up and rolling like no tomorrow.

Thank god for a door with lock! Stange shit!


----------



## yucatanboy

I was gonna go out clubbing, but i didn't feel like going alone.  The answer to the problem?  Sit at home and get realllly baked and watch cartoons... i'll go out tomorrow night... i think tonight i'll just continue getting high (already pretty much there) and maybe smoke some salvia extract later on


----------



## NinjaElite

bowl of some shards and a joint. nothing much but fun for playing pc games.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Oxy, weed, beer, weed, oxy, weed, oxy, weed. 

Nod, nod, nod; puff, puff, puff


----------



## SPDemon420

^
My personal favorite night to myself.

I cant tell you how many times ive spilled my bong and bubbler on myself nodding out and smoking. Then I wake up laugh at myself, smoke and repeat the process. I need some OC.


----------



## drug_wench

METHAMPHETMAMINE........woooooooooooo!!!!!  
i know im giving up but hey its saturday nite im drunk had 3 Es sum BZP sum weed man im feelin alrite!!!!
woooooo im gonna look back at THIS post and think oh wat a dick but hey 8( 
ok me and my mates decided 2 gve in tonight cos we were all craving P like mad but we managed 2 score 3 white doves EACH off this guy at the irish pub, he musta bn rolling his ASS off man, he was just dolling the shit out, and my mates and i were already starting 2 hit the tweak and wed dropped a coupla party pills each earlier on, not 2 mention all the torpedo shots of bacardi and coke
well i felt readonably sober until id dropped those doves - ever since then its bn a blur of hugging and kissing and dancing and i honestly do not know how i got home lol......god its ppl like me that cause ppl 2 die on the rds and normally id care but sickly rite now thats quite funny
trouble ids now im rolling my ass off ive got all this sweet meth 2 finish off and i really want 2 smoke it all up lol......i probly shud 2 then place my ass in rehab but im 2 pussy,  remind me not 2 read this later pplz *hugs*


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 8 or 9 small poppies and 1,200mg of neurontin a few hours ago. I would not even call what I am feeling a high, the only reason I bothered posting it is because I was responding to another post.


			
				subdefy said:
			
		

> I'm on 2C-T-7,
> 
> I love this drug! 30mg, zero dicomfort, totally clear-headed, very interpersonal, very good! I'll def. be upping the dose next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Tryptamine*Dreamer
> When I use psychedelics, it is not for the purpose of escape. I like the extremely altered states of mind they produce. Psychedelics are exciting and lots of fun, most of the time. I do not consider using them for those reasons to be an act of escape. Most/probably all people who use psychedelics do it for fun and to experience the wide variety of mind states they produce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what escapism is! Too much fun and part of that experience is the wide variety of mind states they produce. It says your unemployed aswell. Why should you be given a choice of fun when you don't contribute anything to society? At least go to school or spend your time learning.
> 
> so my question to you tryptamine_dreamer: have you found the meaning of life?
Click to expand...

I have not found the meaning of life. I don't think there is one. Have you found it?


I always thought of escapism as trying to escape from your problems or psychological pain by using drugs or using them excessively for fun. Most of the time I do not use psychedelics often enough that I would consider it escapism. When I was tripping 2-3 times a week that was escapism but I do not think 2-3 times a month is too much.

I have tripped a lot in the last month but that is because I got a couple of new drugs(DOC and 2c-c) and a couple that I had not used in a long time(mushrooms and DXM). If I had not got those drugs I would have probably tripped only once or twice during that period. I do not plan on tripping again for at least 2 or 3 weeks.

My use of psychedelics is not just for fun. That is the primary reason that I use them but I also do it for self exploration (not always a pleasant thing) and the spiritual experiences they sometimes produce. You asked earlier if I was using psychedelics for the psychonauts perspective. The answer to that question is yes, if I understand the meaning correctly. If you still think that what I am doing is just escapism that is fine with me, I don't care. Maybe you are right but  I see nothing wrong with my use of psychedelics.

It says in my user page that I am unemployed. It is true that I do not have any real job but I do have some income. I repair and sell computers out of my house and sell things on ebay. I usually make $400-$700 a month doing this so it's not like I am a parasite living off the money of others. It would probably be more accurate to say that I am self employed part time instead of unemployed.

I have tried to get a job but I have little experience with anything other than computer repair and there is little demand for that kind of work where I live. I spent a lot of time during the summer trying to find a job, going to interviews and filling out applications. The people usually say that they will call back in a few weeks or days if they need you but they never call back. For now I have given up on trying to find a job.

I could get a minimum wage job but I would not make much more money than I make right now. I hope to start college next year, I plan on getting a computer information systems degree. I may also learn chemistry. I don't know if I will be able to afford going to college. It's not like I have a lot of money.


----------



## replicant

I might as well contribute my mumbling nonsensical ramblings. I'm so incredibly coked up right now. I'm snorting alone and I've done about a G so far of some very very nice stuff.


----------



## Madhatter4

30 mg Ambien.........everything is soooo soft and fluffy ......I feel warm and fuzzy%)


----------



## Synto_

Benen al ong tnight. 16mg Dilaudidd IV and 8mg sublinggual Xanaxx. I'ms fucke. Noddibn so hared. Tonight was suchch an intersitng nifght, I';m about to smoke a 5g blundt of headies. Got work at 6am. I'll gets through it, cuz hats how we do it..


----------



## NinjaElite

^^^Damn, homeboi is hardcore, wish we could chill. I would love to be on that combo, but Im not just drunk as fuck on some training wheels and berrs. God, tequila is nasty, but I cant argue wit results.


----------



## user99

I know I want to quit but opiates gives a great sensation of relaxation with music you appreciate...Its the feeling you get after you cum....but longer.
I love all of you


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate about 20 small poppies and plugged some poppy extract. Also 2,400mg neurontin and 150mg DXM to potentiate the opiates. I've also drunk some red wine, around 16 ounces, 

The syringe I used for the poppy extract was the same one I used the 2c-c in the other day. I think there may have been enough still in it to get a threshold psychedelic effect but that could also be a placebo effect.

I am feeling good right now. If I sit back and relax or lay down and relax I can get to nodding but I can also easily do more productive things. Right now I am in the middle of fixing somebody's computer and when I get paid for it I am going to buy some ketamine.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm high on the fact that I just scored some heroin and this past weekend made a new dope connect.



Edit: Now I'm HIGH on that diesel and some herb. 

I forgot just how good the dope high was, the pure relaxation is simply incredible.


----------



## NinjaElite

Buncha liquid lortab, love dat lean.


----------



## aphexia

just ate my first 1mg alprazolam about 20 mins ago (0 tollerence) not feeling a thing....

do you think I should go another?

ps. im at work


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Right now I am high on a med. dose of poppies.



			
				aphexia said:
			
		

> just ate my first 1mg alprazolam about 20 mins ago (0 tollerence) not feeling a thing....
> 
> do you think I should go another?
> 
> ps. im at work



I have not tried alprazolam but it usually takes longer than that for me to feel diazepam or clonazepam. Maybe give it another 30-40 minutes.


----------



## yucatanboy

feeling nice and stoned after two widmer "Snow Plow" milk stouts and a bowl after eating chinese food with my uncle and cousin


----------



## aphexia

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> Right now I am high on a med. dose of poppies.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not tried alprazolam but it usually takes longer than that for me to feel diazepam or clonazepam. Maybe give it another 30-40 minutes.



hope your feeling nice n fluffy dreamer


well I kind of jumped the gun a bit, I should be good tho

hell what doesnt make us do incredibly embarassing and regretfull things can only make us higher right?


*edit* feeling prett damn nice now tho, I dont think hte first had  kicked in

acutally im fucked, but I dont think I'll be too sus


----------



## yucatanboy

in addition to being baked from before, i tried something new and used the espresso machine to extract some herbal tea (lotus-containing tea), making a shot of concentrated extract that i shot down... man, that got me feelin' wierd... i think i'll try it with damiana sometime when i don't have to wake up early the next morning... oh, and weed, been smoking weed... yeah, i am high.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Was feeling some minor opiate WD's, so I decided to get stoned. It turned out to be a great idea! I definitely feel a lot better, and felt more inclined to eat and drink (hadn't eaten much and was dehydrated).


----------



## kandycity

Feeling nice and high after smoking some pot and then doing a line of coke.  Also got my lovely trance playing in the background.  Wish I could do this all day!


----------



## NeedingItMore

tripping, hard, what am I doing. blah. Time to go outside.


----------



## EV-inc

Hahahah ohhhh soooo fucken stoned   Smoked a fatty and tripped the fuck out...i felt like i was in some creepy ass video game or a movie or something when i was coming home..Because its all snowy and dark here right now...hahaha who knowsssssssssssssssssss


----------



## RyanM

wow on the 28th was my birthday,I'm 19 now. I tweaked like always. I also did a couple e here and there too but only 3 but I don't know when. I've been up for a while. uh today tweaked like always and also did close to a gram of coke bout 4 hours ago.for free of course. which of course did nothing except make me sick. back to smoking more tweak. like always.every day.4 balls is no special sight to see any more. flip it smoke it flip it.smoke smoke.tweak 24/7.of course not me personally.I'm just the tweaker taxi driver.sure oil change every week. 3,000 miles.pft easy. and we didn't even leave the state yet. and we also didn't leave rehab which we are in right now N/A so uh yep.*hides*


----------



## user99

^happy b-day
Opiates , I love to wait for that 30 minutes until it does something

-edit :high as a kite now....although I was already about 2 hours ago but just too damn good to actualy hit a key.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Started the day with a cup of tea and about 7 grams of dried P. Tampensis, still tripping nicely. I've been getting lovely open eyed visuals and an amazing feeling of belonging and openess all day. Also I peaked harder than I ever have from MDMA or amphetamines to some pounding hardstyle, the mushies loved it.


----------



## harryG

Happy birthday Ryan... Haven't seen you post here for a while. I was starting to get worried. But now I know why.


----------



## hazejunk

hmmm .......heroin feels good  especially sinds i was in minor w/d


----------



## JV

high on nothing as of right now, but its only 4pm.


----------



## uumpaloompa

8 Poppy Pods, 1mg klonopin, 50mg Ambien, and a nice Grolsch beer. Feeling superb!!


----------



## NeedingItMore

4 Vicodin parachuted, 2 Xanax sublingual, 2 Ambien oral..........yeah, bedtime I think.


----------



## starstyx

Jeesh, I've been up all night on beer, weed and 5 mdma pills (most I've ever had in one night). I rarely ever do stimulants and now I remember why, I feel awful. Plus I made an ass of myself last night, I was at this strangers house (nice guy, too) and drank like 3 cups of coffee and three or so beers, well, a few hours later I reeeally needed to pee but I just.. couldn't.

It was like,
*push hard* ... nothing
*push harder* ... nothing
*squint eyes and push with all your might* ... pee all over the walls and floor in one quick, powerful yet unsatisfying squirt. 

And I didn't apologise, or even tell him - they fucking _heard_ it! I didn't mention it just spent an hour rolling around on his couch before getting kicked out.. And _then_ at fucking work only a matter of hours later, in the midst of the crash of all crashes, I had to explain to my manager that I didn't come in to work the day before (i forgot about making an excuse, and I was fucking braindead) because I "forgot it was monday". 

Worst. day. ever. Currently knocking myself out on 2mls of gbl and a valium. Sorry for the fucking essay.


----------



## Carl Landrover

My face is soo itchy from this diesel. It's not as good as the last time, but still decent. There is a lot more powder per bag though, like twice as much, and it's much more clumped than before. So I'm a little disappointed, obviously cut with something (I don't what people do).

I know the weed/hash oil addition is always a nice one. Making me feel a bit nod-tastic. :D


----------



## harryG

I'm high off sour skittles. MMMMMMMMMM.

Oh, and 50mg of valium. Thinkin about goin for a shot of whiskey here soon. Maybe 3.


----------



## Vaya

*Opium, Heroin, Benzo's, oh my!*

Was nodding pretty hard off of about .3 grams freebased opium, snorted a bag of really good H and ate 3mg of xanax. The feeling is fading so 1mg klonopin and another mg of xanax, in crushed form, found their way underneath my tongue. i should be well back into the nod after these take effect... and then my buddy is coming over with a joint to smoke:D 

Gonna smoke an eclipse cig now.... these things are good for nodding + smoking because if you pass out, the flame is inside the cigarette. Made for opiate users!


----------



## Tiesto

i woke up late.
i missed my ride.
i missed my bus.
i had to walk to school.
im in class right now.

but im ripped.
heh


----------



## SardonicNihilist

Don't underestimate weed, having not smoked in 7 months, only due to lack of availability, a few cones and plenty of booze has made typing accurately amazingly difficult.  Still unwittingly craving though..... da,mn.


----------



## enslavedyouth

ativan bitches, i'm crunk off pills. i just destroyed 3 pieces of clothing to... fuck it i dont even care why or remember. fuck sobriety and fuck anxiety, can't fuck with this mc high beating society. word. and i got 3 more pills so tonights gonna get even more interesting.


----------



## RyanM

hmm snorted sum of this stuff called uh I don't know what it's called. okay I do.but I can't say. I'm going to go smoke sum of the same stuff. I wonder if you can guess.   I might be a little tweak but I want to be TWEAKED. so tweaked I put damage on my heart that 70 year olds have. or something like that.  it's all because I didn't have a pipe the whole night and day and I had to snort it.   that's the only reason. seriously. now when the boss comes over. I have to get super heart attackish tweakked.  wish me luck.


----------



## bingey

good luck ryan


----------



## KemicalBurn

RyanM said:
			
		

> wish me luck.



No.


----------



## harryG

Ryan... You need to stop... I am getting worried now. Seriously. It was funny for the first 162 pages of this thread, but now your just talking crazy shit and you need to stop the tweak. 

Oh, and to contribute to this thread. I am drunk off my ass and on 2mg xanax... MMMMMMM


----------



## Jabberwocky

just banged up a few points with a fellow banger of mine...got the chop happenin now...got some machine head crankin...good times good times...:D:D  bamn diggity...where shall we adventure tonight??? who knows who knows........mwahahaha


----------



## bikki_muncher69

SOOOO i just ate a drop of liquid LSD worth 110mic's 20 mins ago :D hell yea!!! Im in boarding school and ate it with a friend so should be interesting!!!


----------



## drug_wench

high all
just on weed booze and tramadol
ryan i want sum of wat ur on......rather tempting but gotta save the old supplies and go all-nite-raving tomorrow nite, wats a quiet non-tweaking saturday 
time 2 fire up another of these tasty morsels of super skunk bud.....god i love this dealer


----------



## Cat Again

smoked a bowl 30 minutes ago, now im gonna roll a blunt of this super dizank bubonic chronic.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm high on poppies and neurontin, as usual. I did take about twice as much as usual, maybe 25 small pods and 3g of neurontin. I'm feeling fine.


----------



## Synto_

I'm fucking faced. 

100mg Oxycontin up the nose, 6mg Dilaudid IV, and 5mg Xanax down the hatch.

I'm goin to wiatit a coouple hours and IV some pure MDA. I will report backk.


----------



## Carl Landrover

2 bags feeling alright, damn tolerance is gaining. Blew third bag, looked like the smaller of the few left, but it completely floored me. Trying to finish this bowl, then I'm getting in bed, putting on a movie, and not moving.


----------



## AphexAcid93

4 soma, 2 valiumm, and 4 bowlsss


----------



## pesuto

Fuck Yeah!


----------



## atruestory

my dealer and friend came back from their hook and smoked me out  12g's, so im suprised i can even type... even though its taking me 30 mins to type it...


----------



## harryG

I'm drunk and on 40mg valium... Not to menthion gonna smoke a few bowls


----------



## hazejunk

i wokeup stoned from methadone, took 150mg last night i can still feel it.....


----------



## bowdenta

smoked 2 points of meth, ran a mile cuz I felt fantastic. tack on many massive bowl rips, 2 valiums, and a trazadone (with a beer) and you have one fucked up bluelighter


----------



## drug_wench

im fuckin messed up tonight - and goddamn PISSED OFF afta being thrown out of the fuckin stupid club 4 having fuckin weed in my pocket.......like a bud the size of my fingertip, wat kinda petty-arse.......dont they hav enuff to do wiv their time these bastard security guards
well thats my rant, ive burnt down 2 and a half points of meth and probly bout quartre oz of skunkweed, consumed an alarming amount of kandis and had 3 shots of vodka and i feel fuxckin FANTASTIC
fuck giving up mannnn, if i had more cash id do this shit all day, all nite


----------



## subdefy

bikki_muncher69 said:
			
		

> SOOOO i just ate a drop of liquid LSD worth 110mic's 20 mins ago :D hell yea!!! Im in boarding school and ate it with a friend so should be interesting!!!



how do you nkow the precise micrograms?


----------



## zhuk

5:45am now -  rolled all night alone and still loving it  

first real roll in 15 years, found some vry smooth biks a couple of days ago   pretty lucky!




also 1 dry gram of subs (in two doses) from the infamous "cop shop subs raid of 2003" since I decided to, uh "make a night of it" lol 8) 


%)


----------



## Psyko_dk

Ahhh yes...finally weekend! I've insufflated approx. 100 mg. of heroin and 20 mg. of oxycodon over the course of hours...nodding from time to time...I love this opioid business!

Best of highs to all y'all!

-Psyko (from that small North-european, Scandinavian country with a population of almost 5½ million called Denmark...Check out this picture; 
http://www.uwgb.edu/walterl/denmark/Denmark.jpg
or go find a magnifying glass and a map of the world and you'll sooner or later find that little speck of dry land far left of GB.) %)


----------



## starstyx

I've had the longest, most boring day ever. I just ate some amphetamine just for the hell of it, and now I'm uber bored.

Anybody wanna cyber?


----------



## pesuto

I want to love many women and not just one!


----------



## Synto_

Oh my god I'm fucked up. I'm coming down off 45mg MDA powder (IV). I ate a couple bars about 35 minutes ago and they are kicking in, along with two 40mg Oxy's up the nose. Life is gooooood.


----------



## user99

I had an amazing experience (again) with opiates... for 3 hours only I was in total control and amazingness .... I felt like traveling ... I felt Very Happy : ) . Too bad it only lasts 3 hours , I could time it , at 3:01 no more feeling of happiness... = /  Now I have like a comedown and its 6:29am ...  I just love opiates.


----------



## aphexia

sounds like bliss my friend, I aint had any for 2.5 weeks   

but god I love xanax nothingness at work, today is going soo fucking quick, its weird tho, it doesnt seem to help my anxiety that much


----------



## Vaya

Synto_ said:
			
		

> Oh my god I'm fucked up. I'm coming down off 45mg MDA powder (IV). I ate a couple bars about 35 minutes ago and they are kicking in, along with two 40mg Oxy's up the nose. Life is gooooood.



That sounds like it was so amazing. Seriously.

I'm just on a bit of a nod from some hydrocodone and sublingual xanax, about to go smoke a Lucky Strike   Likes mah nicotine 

Peace


----------



## Malice

LOTS of natty ice (beer), good herb and now that everyone is passed out I broke out ma personal coke stash and am takin some micro bumps, nothin big really but it's good (and still quite still stimulating, because I horde coke and am proud of low tolerances, it's the one drug I wanna keep and be stingy about...) and I may watch a movie.


----------



## Malice

OK "micro bumps" have turned into gakkers and now my personal stash is almost gone...higher than a kite ATM.


----------



## Malice

Coked up hardcore and no signs of stopping, I think this is gonna turn into an all nighter.  It's 4am and I still got beer and lines racked up so it looks like I'm gonna be makin breakfast...


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Ooooooooh yeah baby! 

Just did a line of some H I had leftover from the weekend. Hit the spot right on. I'm liking this stuff more and more and more every time.


----------



## Synto_

Four decent little lines of Ketamine, 100mg Oxycontin, 70mg Valium, and repetitive bowls of good Hash oil and Headies. I'm fucking hiiiiigh. 

Ever since I've shot this striaght MDA powder I can't getit off my mind when I get fucked up on other things, although it's probably not the safest thing to add to my normal cocktails. I'm trying to limit my use, but when the supply is here it's on my mind. 

The shit is so intense/enlightening, and every time I've done it the experiences havve been great. I think tommorrow night I'm going to IV a higher dose of it alone, and not do any more for a couple weeks.

Anyways, I'm about rail one more fat line of K and that will be it for the night (it's been a good one). :D


----------



## yucatanboy

blissed out on a small amount of kava/passionflower extract and weed... gotta try a larger dose of this extract the next time i have time and don't need to wake up early...


----------



## Vaya

Came out of a *hard* nod on Hydrocodone... remedied that with a nod-inducing dose of Oxycodone, snorted. Woke up after nodding from that, repeated the process It's been an interesting night, not that I was concious for much of it!


----------



## Kaleidescopism

Really stoned right now . . . Might dabble in some demerol . . .


----------



## rogan

all u guys on lots of drugs, i feel all intimidated feeling happily stoned, smoked some weed out of a potato bong...taste no good 

everything is funny when you havent been stoned for a while...but some things are strange, from http://edition.cnn.com/2005/TECH/science/12/05/titanic.find.ap/index.html strange quote at the very end


> "They found a fragment, big deal," Ballard said. "Am I surprised? No. When you go down there, there's stuff all over the place. It hit an iceberg and it sank. Get over it."



thats the type of shit i would say if i got baked and then some journalist knocked on my door and started asking me crap


----------



## NinjaElite

couple lortab 10s and a couple mg of xanax. perfect chill combo. probably gonna go drink a couple beers and smoke a doobie.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

1050mg dextromorphan  Im at the fourth plat o


----------



## aphexia

lol @ rogan

Im going to be attempting a similar dose soon tokey, 

      ...>>>sending good vibes your way<<<...

:D


----------



## chandler

Just got home from the office, just smoked a bowl... 

I have a bottle of nitrazepam (mogadon, alodorm, etc.) sitting next to me as we speak. Prescribed of course. Debating whether or not to neck some.

Accepting votes now


----------



## yucatanboy

Baked, cracking up because basically my entire house and their gfs are watching the victoria's secret fashion show on tv... listening to their comments is hilarious


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Im blown as hell I havent posted in here in a while what ever happend to RyanM?


----------



## human

not that high anymore, but still feel it a little bit. shot some dope today after *thinks* 24 days. 24 fucking days, oh buddy lemme tell you, that fucking felt amazing.


----------



## minheedog

Stoned.


----------



## Malice

Bout a half rack of brewski's, couple rips of herb and 6 lines of coke.  Gonna eat some food and drink some water and prolly dump an E pill.   Wish me luck!


----------



## aphexia

Malice said:
			
		

> Bout a half rack of brewski's, couple rips of herb and 6 lines of coke.  Gonna eat some food and drink some water and prolly dump an E pill.   Wish me luck!



good luck man


have a fun  night you lots


----------



## drug_wench

bit pissed afta diving into sum of the early christmas supplies, v stoned - random friendly dude sitting on the bonnet of his car just offered me a bag of wicked skunk for free cos he 'liked my t-shirt' (mental note:  wear pot-leaf t-shirt more often), just starting to come down from a guilty quick hit of meth so i think im gonna refuel(oh she whos given up) *puff puff*
rite now im high enuff to share......


----------



## aphexia

....


----------



## myanmar

started the night with 5 ml of  GHB,
after that, half a bottle of wine (i know.. )
now, I am in doubt, 
*sees some coke left overs from the weekend


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I just ate 6.5mg of DOC. I'm waiting for it to kick in. I also had some poppies about 2 hours ago. I may plug some 2c-c once I reach the peak with the DOC. It depends on how the trip is going.

I'm in an unusually good mood and have been since I woke up this afternoon, so maybe the trip will also be very good.

edit:
I plugged 15mg of 2c-c about 90 minutes ago.

This is really good. Intense, euphoric, and extremely visual.

4:20AM:
The DOC is beginning to wear off but I ate 3g of mushrooms over the last 2-3 hours so still tripping nicely. It is still a strong +3 and will stay pretty strong for at least a few more hours.

I just ate a provigil pill for energy and am about to eat a lot of poppies.

It will be bliss


----------



## Carl Landrover

I did a bit of H, was feeling fine and dandy, then went to chill at a friends for a little while. He also happens to be the MJ guy and I ended up getting puffed down with some sick bud topped off with some kif. :D I was only there for a little while, then came home to just lay down on my bed and watch TV. It was definitely a very blissful TV watching experience. 

I'm so damn comfortable right now. Oh baby do I feel good!  No temperature regulation difficulties tonight, damn shivers.


----------



## bow-viper1

I'm about to take a tab of X for the first time. I snorted a very small ammount earlier just to see if I noticed any allergic reactions or anything, im gonna parachute half this pill, then probably snort the other half once I start coming up and get a feel for it. 

I've snorted 30mg of ritalin and been smoking all night, I plan to continue smoking, is all of this alright?


----------



## bow-viper1

Half parachuted.. I'll keep you guys posted :D


----------



## Cat Again

T*D.
Im always waiting to read a trip report by you.
You always seem to mix psychs, hich i imagine would give some pretty unique effects.
You ever consider trying to trip without taking all the pharms and poppies? I have a feeling perhaps you might need less of the drug if you werent mixing it with poppies etc (not judging you btw, i too enjoy taking a valium or some pods duting my trips sometimes.)


Right now i just smoked a bowl and now im off to school.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I am still at a strong +2 or weak +3, with a lot of visuals. It is wearing off very slowly.  Also feeling the poppies strongly. Earlier I ground up a bunch of woodrose seeds in a coffee grinder for later use. This created dust that was blown into the air and it irritated my eyes and sinuses badly. My sinuses are still clogged. I had no idea that the dust would do that. It ruined part of the trip.



			
				Cat Again said:
			
		

> T*D.
> Im always waiting to read a trip report by you.
> You always seem to mix psychs, hich i imagine would give some pretty unique effects.
> You ever consider trying to trip without taking all the pharms and poppies? I have a feeling perhaps you might need less of the drug if you werent mixing it with poppies etc (not judging you btw, i too enjoy taking a valium or some pods duting my trips sometimes.)
> 
> 
> Right now i just smoked a bowl and now im off to school.



Before I developed a physical addiction to poppies I would usually trip without any opiates or other drugs until the psychedelic was wearing off. The small dose of poppies I used before taking the doc was only to prevent any withdrawal symptoms. Most of the time I do not use opiates before or during the peak for the purpose of altering the trip.Opiates do not weaken the trip in my experience, unless the dose is high. A medium size dose of poppies will usually prevent most of the unpleasant thoughts and feelings that you can get while tripping but does not reduce the intensity in any other way.I do often take high doses of opiates during the comedown.

Because of the tolerance from the DOC and 2c-c, the mushrooms did not have the full effects that I would normally get. Since I was still tripping on the DOC, it did keep the level of intensity about the same as it was at the peak of the DOC+2c-c trip. That was the reason for the mushrooms. I have a lot of mushrooms and a lot more about to grow. If I did not have so many I would not have eaten them last night/this morning. It did change the feel and visuals a lot. Not in a good or bad way. The trip was going so good that it could not have got much better, without a powerful mystical or spiritual experience.

I may try to write a trip report for this trip. I am not a good writer though, so the trip report will probably not be very good. That is why I rarely write them. I did post a trip report on bluelight for my first DOC trip. I have another trip report that I wrote for a DOI trip but it has not been posted yet.


----------



## minheedog

bow-viper1 said:
			
		

> Half parachuted.. I'll keep you guys posted :D



So? What happened?


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm wicked high/relaxed on some H and MJ. Yup did a few letters tonight and man was it was crazy.  

Anywhoo listening to Sgt. Peppers and nodding a bit whenever I exhale. I'm not facing my computer when I type, I'm sitting in a chair with my legs up on my bed and the computer is to the right. When I wake up from the nod I keep looking over my right shoulder to make sure it's clear of cars because I'm about to signal for a lane change. It's confusing.


----------



## Spongehead56

I'm really coked up and really bored...


----------



## Cat Again

about to smoke a bowl and go to bed.

good night my wonderful druggie community.


----------



## harryG

Drunk... Cant vent type... I;'m high too


----------



## Bludda

wassup peoples. drank 300mg of codeine, having a couple of beers....damn and it's friday night......I'm young, I'm virile....people are living it up in town.....ahhh fuck em...nothing like a nice relaxing night home, hey? 

hope everyone's having a good night  



ps. anyone got a cigarette i can bum?


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

*Wuz smokin a bit of whizz a few hrs ago, had a couple of beers, then had a few bongs, then had 2 serapax and a temazapam... and im just sooo damn chilled atm... my body is floating in an absolute euphoria... 

 *


----------



## happygirl

well its saturday 5am and im slowly dying. consumed a huge about of ice tonight and just bummed around doing random shit.  was good stuff and hit the spot quite nice.. i am quite awake but my eyes are trying to shut.. STUPID BLOODY EYES!@


----------



## Pingu

RyanM said:
			
		

> hmm snorted sum of this stuff called uh I don't know what it's called. okay I do.but I can't say. I'm going to go smoke sum of the same stuff. I wonder if you can guess.   I might be a little tweak but I want to be TWEAKED. so tweaked I put damage on my heart that 70 year olds have. or something like that.  it's all because I didn't have a pipe the whole night and day and I had to snort it.   that's the only reason. seriously. now when the boss comes over. I have to get super heart attackish tweakked.  wish me luck.



and now he hasn't posted in 7 days. hmm..


----------



## Malice

Drank a 40 gonna smoke some herbs and then go to work.


----------



## Synto_

Ates 10mgg Xanax, Three shots Vodkkka, smokedd 2 fat bluntts, 10mg Dilaudidid IV, and 180mg Oxycontin  up the nos.e  I'm fuxxd. Gotta waork in 4and a hal f hours, but Ill makeit happen. Havvnt ben thiss fadded ina while. Whata nuttty nightt. I have noidea where mycar is right now and I somehoww ahve $400 thatt I dont thbink is mine. but whetaevert. Rightt now I;m worryfre e. I ha ve 8mg more Dilaudid. Afterr thiat I ';m done. Nighhgt kids.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

Hey I made it back without dieing go me!


----------



## yucatanboy

Oh man i am hammered... i drank ,like 5 beers (glass bottles) and then a half liter of Pike place brewery's "Kiltlifter" scotch style ale... then came home and me housemantes are drinking OE, so i had a bit... time to take some kava extract and smoke a bowl.. i am gonna be gone after this


----------



## psycosynthesis

High on lovely bud and vodka, going to go see the latest Harry Potter release


----------



## harryG

Soooooo drunk.... RyanM... We miss you. where are you???? PM me or post on this thread. we are getting worried

By the way. I am drunk. And high. And on 5mg xanax... I love it


----------



## RyanM

dude don't worry about it man geez I just been super busy tweaking sorry  about that  uhh don't have a lot to say cuz yeah just been busy tweaking. let's just smoke it all. nooo dude flip it . fine just give me the e so I can deal with you. god we aren't ravers we are tweakers don't you get it we don't want to be ravers cuz man we're tweakers and I hate that fake love. see once the e people realize that the love isn't real they come to us and they turn cold and they turn to ice. shadow people will scare any happy raver. we'll break up the lightshow.for the ice show.


----------



## applesbliss

I'm always fucking high and always like to share     :D :D


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm going through a bowl of herb with a bit of hash oil and I'm already very high on some H. 

I'd like to speed up these bowls, but I actually do start nodding out after EVERY hit. It's not that it bothers me, in fact quite the opposite, it just greatly slows down the process.


----------



## drug_wench

pfffff was gonna go 2 sleep today but im too in a getting high mood
my bros mate came round wiv sum coke, then i had alot of weed and for sum reason that made me sleepy (evrything makes me sleepy at the mo) so i smoked anutha cone but laced it with a little bit of meth, but then it felt like a waste cos i just felt high from the weed......so i shoved the rest of it up my nose
now im having sum beers wiv my codeine pills and anti-withdrawal supplements and i just feel......pleasantly high - i cud stay up all nite or go 2 sleep now


----------



## Cat Again

RyanM said:
			
		

> dude don't worry about it man geez I just been super busy tweaking sorry  about that  uhh don't have a lot to say cuz yeah just been busy tweaking. let's just smoke it all. nooo dude flip it . fine just give me the e so I can deal with you. god we aren't ravers we are tweakers don't you get it we don't want to be ravers cuz man we're tweakers and I hate that fake love. see once the e people realize that the love isn't real they come to us and they turn cold and they turn to ice. shadow people will scare any happy raver. we'll break up the lightshow.for the ice show.



love is real
real is love
love is feeling
feeling loved.

smokin some sour deisel.


----------



## Jabberwocky

so im pretty fucked up on some codeine, and i have a private number ringing me.  i dont normally answer private numbers, let alone phone calls at 2 in the morning.  im feeling generous.  i anwer the call.  its my brother.

hes in a bit of a dilemma with one of his mates (who turns out to be gay) is trying to feel him up while hes trying to sleep.   big bro to the rescue.  i hate driving on drugs, let alone this shit.  but big bro to the rescue...looks like i get some favours now haha.

peace out everyone.

p.s im high, but fuck i need a few cones to give me that extra fuckedness.  maybe some other time. im off the stims for a while, and doing myself proud


----------



## vancbc

So after abandoning harm reduction strategies of taking all you're going to take in one fell swoop, tonight I tried this little experiment of spreading 2.5 strong MDMA pills out over about 4 hours.  Add in the fact that some new found friend cajoled me into trying some *bumps* of ketamine, thereby breaking my one cardinal rule that I would never snort any substance up my nose...that was just the limit.  Well, at least I made it 31 years.  Oh yea, then there is that sketch pill I bought from some unknown person that seemed like such a good idea at the time.

So anyway, I started at 11:00pm and it's now 9:50am.  I'm not sure if I'm high or not.  What I do know is that I'm sick to my stomach, sweat is pouring off my head, I'm fighting the urge to grind my teeth, I haven't eaten in thirteen hours nor have I slept in twenty-four.  If my current appetite is any indication, there will be no food consumption for a long time to come.  There is still plenty of residual mental activity going on, and I've just managed to spill all kinds of inappropriate life secrets to random people on MSN Messenger.  Given my current state of fitness, the seven hours of non-stop dancing will most certainly cause some highly unpleasant sensations in the hours and days to come.

And to think that three years ago I was so anti drug that it's a painful retrospection to think about it.

Was it worth the seven hours of bliss?  We shall see.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

Holy shit I love this board so much.  Chronicals of narnia is bad ass.  Its a analogy for the bible, the guy who wrote it is a preacher did anyone know that?   Fucking hell I've never felt this good I gotta go do something or other with some free livin lads down the road.  I know a lot of people say this but I really do love all you people for getting together to help each other.  Its so fucking beautiful.

goodbye


----------



## RyanM

day after day. I'm glad my boss can deal with me and I know that whatever I hear or think isn't what really happened. or happens., there really isn't any secret motives or even conversations those aren't real either. yes they are talking but I hear different. it's all in my head. it's scary how real it becomes. it's real but I can still not say anything. I mean to normal people not tweakers cuz you hear them say these things and sometimes I almost slip and say "what?" but I know they didn't really say that. thankfully I don't deal with non tweakers. only at work but that's okay.

im thankful that the boss knows that when I freak out and tell him "I know what you are 'really' doing" and then I explain it to him. then he explains to me "man stop smoking tweak you need sleep" and he explains what really went on and then I calmdown and we smoke more tweak.

I don't understand why this drug turns you against people like I don't think it should do that it's pretty mean it makes the person end up alone how are they suppose to get tweak if the tweak talks to you bad about the dealer you have a lot of explaining to do to me

my days are tweak. I turned into a walking pipe. seriously,I thought he was kidding about that but dude we're walking pipes. My day can get completely ruined seriously if I don't have a pipe. literally. I get all mad.  he's like dude it's just a p and I'm just you know  I can't deal with that I feel like part of me is missing. I threw bags back at him cuz "no I want a p. I don't want tweak I want a pipe.you broke my other pipe." lol I wouldn't smoke out of the pipe we had because "you know I don't have a pipe right"  that's the only thing I worry about. that's like a funeral to me. it's like my friend died

it's like we have to make up all this stress and we have to make up stuff like just so we have something to do  like it's something to do like if a non tweaker was with us they wouldn't last 5 minutes cuz we're always yelling but really we just need something to do we need to make another reality for a hobby.

I miss sleep. he made me turn into him as in like the only time we sleep is when we black out or pass out. like when you just crash. when you get done smoking  a g and you end up falling to sleep afterwards. He literally turned me into a icemachine. I wouldn't do nearly as much if I was paying for it. he said "get as much tweak smoke as much as you want for free" "woah liar that would be a dream come true"    months later...I get bags handed to me in which I throw back at the person because I didn't have a pipe"  that says everything.

my whole point is Static-X - Skinnyman is my theme song until further notice

My little girl
Where are you?
My fucked up world
Destroyed you
Day after day
Day after day
I get it now
I just go on without you
Twisted inside
Six miles high
I rehearse how to
Say goodbye to you

Skinnyman
Turned into a monster
I'm a motherfucker

Wrap it up tight
Emotions are distorted
It's no surprise
Nothing alive
All hope has been aborted
Day after day
Day after day
I get it now
I just go on without you
Twisted inside
Six miles high
I rehearse how to
Say goodbye to you

Skinnyman
Turned into a monster
I'm a motherfucker
Inside i'm dead
All used up
God damn i miss her

As my skin turns yellow
I forget this hell
As the skies are bruised
And the rain comes down
As my face turns pale
Try to deal with these thoughts
At the end of it all
I still miss you


----------



## DexterMeth

I just shot an OC80, ate 4mg klonopin, 40mg valium, took a good amount of immodiumAD, took a couple drammamines, took 100mg benadryl, and some tagamet.   I am unbelievably fucked up.  I havent dont any opiates for about a month, and strait up did this@! lmao i cant believe i didnt OD.

I feel like jesus' son.


----------



## DrUgMeSaNe

im fucking high on heroin tonight


----------



## SPDemon420

Im real out there on DXM myself. God I love this stuff, I dont see why it has such a horrible reputation.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

2mg xannies still lingering,hittin the slopes,sippin some red stripe


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Poppies, neurontin, and 1.5g of mushrooms.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

Oh wow I soulded like a moron last night.  I had 3  really long texts from some girls I had written to just say high.   Apperantly I couldnt just say high though.  ohhh


----------



## Pct

man im soooooooooooooo high on life right now

...not.. i need drugs


----------



## Synto_

110mg OC, 6mg Xanax, wearing a couple Clonidine patches, and just finished an 800mcg Fentanyl lollipop. Fucking faaaaaded.


----------



## NinjaElite

buncha 10mg valiums, a few lorcet 10s, my favorite fucking combo. so chilled and relaxed, loving life right now.


----------



## DexterMeth

i should reedit my previous post...i ended up shooting another 80 like 20 minutes later. and it was 100mg of valium, not 40.  blahhah.

I did this all with no tolerance...ahahha 

i cant believe i didnt die.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

^^ willpower to do more??  Coming to alive is always amazing ha


----------



## bow-viper1

Holllly shit. Thank god for bronchitis. I'm leaning on Phena-HC and bud. I'm taking a swig right now for you guys.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

some perc, some hydroC, some xanax. pretty faded. noddin off a lil. got some cleaing to do tho. ah fuck it.


----------



## HazeEM

5mg aplrazolam, an OC40 insufflated, 12oz moosehead, 1.5 grams of mid grade. got my first paycheck at my new job and wanted to celebrate..

oh and some benadryl


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

I popped some xanny barbs and smoked some hydro outta my friends bong.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I made poppy tea from about 2/3 of a cup of ground stems and ate a few small pods. I am nodding


----------



## drug_wench

hmmm.......snorted a gram of coke today, had plenty of weed as per usual and for now thats all i nd
ok lie im fiending hardout 4 sum meth but all the same at least my eyes r out on stalks and my heart is beating hard, thats how i like it


----------



## aphexia

wench, I love ya babe

but, but this shortened "test message" style typing you have annoys me

but its probably just me because i been drinking at work (10 beers so far), im kind of (really badly) thinking I should drop some more benzos this arve

but I have been having a lot lately (5mg last night) and about 2mg on average every other night for about 2 weeks (give or take the odd 4-7mg binge)

should I tonight...... votes yal


----------



## aphexia

aphexia said:
			
		

> wench, I love ya babe
> 
> but, but this shortened "test message" style typing you have annoys me
> 
> but its probably just me because i been drinking at work (10 beers so far), im kind of (really badly) thinking I should drop some more benzos this arve
> 
> but I have been having a lot lately (5mg last night) and about 2mg on average every other night for about 2 weeks (give or take the odd 4-7mg binge)
> 
> should I tonight...... votes yal




fuck looks like im working back..... oh well more beer %)


*edit* and wench, Im not trying to give you shit, because your a cool chic
*edit*had some, and im lot more havinng more now again, I think thats thwhole marketiing strategy of alprazolam, xanax "dont stop till you pop" (or wake up slumped against a shopping mall)

ps never type on a laptop, its godamnm imposible


----------



## Jabberwocky

slammed a bit of whipper earlier this evening, few cones along the way and some whippets hehe.  its been a fun night.  now just scatting away browsing these forums

peace out


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

Wow I did too much X yeasturday

Oh well Im out now and I've had my fun


----------



## EudoXia

Just took over 500mcg of LSD on ten hits about an hour ago.  Starting to feel a little fuzzy..  ::gulp::


----------



## hazejunk

smoking some good heroin, i got 1gram for tonight and about 400mg oxazepam(took 100mg 45min ago)  and i just snorted half a X pill and swalowd half..........

tonight is gone by very good  :D !!!!!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Ate some poppies, 2mg of clonazepam, a cup of wine, and 5.4g neurontin


----------



## Ninjetic

*I'm back beeotch!*

I haven't posted in awhile and I'm stoned off christmas bud. Tis the season for yuletide herb!
I'm also tweakin for the first time in a long while, and drinking some wine and whippin some nitrous:D I'm actually awake...amazing. Shit is goin weird and its trippin me out but in a good way.


----------



## wallyfx

high on weed just one joint , i love smoking in the mornings


----------



## Cat Again

^yeh me too, i just smoked a bowl.


----------



## bingey

^
gah you potheads got me fiending

6 euro's is all i need , and a few beers


----------



## psycosynthesis

Just got home from a night out clubbing, still flying on meth and I'm about to smoke some high grade bud.


----------



## Synto_

Fucking high as a kite of some good kindbud and drunk as fuck. Still wearing a couple clonidine patches, but can't really tell if they're having any effect anymore.


----------



## darlingvioletta

hmmm - sausage eater?i find my meds work better if i eat cheese n crackers or some sort of protien/fat just after - anyone got any theories - is it simply digestion stimulated?
got dodgy stomach so im curious how many others notice this?


----------



## Pct

im noddsing off hard on lots of diesel and some xanax!!!


----------



## Vaya

feeling nothin' short of funky on 40mg blown oxy, a few hits of  vaporized kief and a handful of xanax+


----------



## HazeEM

Synto_ said:
			
		

> Fucking high as a kite of some good kindbud and drunk as fuck. Still wearing a couple clonidine patches, but can't really tell if they're having any effect anymore.


they make clonidine patches? do they have recreational value?


----------



## Psyastic

Vaya said:
			
		

> feeling nothin' short of funky on 40mg blown oxy, a few hits of  vaporized kief and a handful of xanax+



Shit.... I should have listened when people told me that viewing this thread was a bad idea when you really wished you could be doing a drug that you didn't have in your possesion.


----------



## harryG

How uncool would this thread be without ryanM????


I am drunk, on 30mg valium and 100mg dexedrine... feelin gooooooodddd


----------



## JV

just pot tonight.


----------



## yucatanboy

really stoned and watching Futurama, its fun


----------



## Cat Again

40mg of 2c-c, 1 beer and im about to smoke a bowl.


----------



## Jimity

Worked all night doing the bar for a X-Mas party. Had a few beers there while the psycho-boss of the joint was there, smoked an unspun joint of excellent hydro on the way home which fucked me in general. Been sitting on bluelight for the past 2 hours, drinking beer and waiting for the methamphetamine to wear off so I can go do sleep. No more pot, so I'd better be able to go to sleep soon or I'm fucked.


----------



## Cat Again

Just woke up. Smoked a bowl.


----------



## Synto_

HazeEM said:
			
		

> they make clonidine patches? do they have recreational value?



By themselves, probably not (I've never worn more than two at a time). I just use them for potentiating opiates and they seem to make me nod harder. They also remain active for a whole week.


----------



## lifeisforliving

Ahh... 1/2 a blotter of acid. So nice. Why is it that the first thoughts that leave are the bad ones? Within 5 minutes of noticing the effects all anxiety, negativity and depressive issues are gone. 

Of all the drugs, this has the nicest dosage linearity. As normal or as deep as you like.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

Halicon, approximately 1.5 days after getting a 10 day suspension for being fucked on Klonopin. You gotta love it.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I feel great on some very good H and some frosted beauties of nugs. 

I tried playing Max Payne for the first time in a few years, man that was weird. Anyone play that and remember the level where you're following screams and your baby is crying, while your running down a blood trail on a black screen? Things get distorted in hallways in stuff. Man that was extra nuts.


Damn, this bud is great! This is going to be a good feeling weekend.


----------



## eagleplatinum

I've got a great body buzz going right now.  I took a shot of heroin earlier and smoked a blunt-roach in a bong right afterwards.  Then about thirty minutes ago I insufflated some Ketamine.


----------



## lifeisforliving

LSD thoughts:

unlimited hope --> confidence --> determined growth --> goal setting --> goal achievement -> reward!


----------



## Carl Landrover

I did some more H and vaporized some more bud. 

I"m nodding face and feeling read fucked up. This is the strongest diesel I've ever had, i'ts laying the smack down on me!  I couldn't imagine IV'ing this, man, that would be so freaking orgasmic.

Top off this great H with some of this bud, that it's unfortunate buy more of! Sugar coated baby mmm, gets me hiiiiiggghhhh! :D


----------



## NinjaElite

some bars and a fat line of the yayo. good combo, feeling good.


----------



## aphexia

lifeisforliving said:
			
		

> LSD thoughts:
> 
> unlimited hope --> confidence --> determined growth --> goal setting --> goal achievement -> reward!



thats pretty damned awesome if thats your psyche at the moment, its cheered me up


Im kind of at a cycle of

slight hope --> limbo --> anxiety --> fear --> de-personalization --> depression -- repeat--

and on that note I might drop a bar or two

*edit* ^^ wow I didnt realize how depressive that was till I re-read it, feeling great now though


----------



## NinjaElite

Smoked a bowl of some good shards, but it was just a tease. Hopefully Ill get a little more in a bit.


----------



## starstyx

20mg diazepam, 3mg alprazolam, 300mg codeine (CWE'd), 2mls gbl, some random migraine pills that my friend gave to me, the very last of my poppy pods (a big ass bag of seeds, some stems and some straw in tea form) and a few beers. 

*generic high comment here*


----------



## Vaya

Step 1: Ate 2mg Xanax 2 hours ago.
Step 2: Snorted 40mg Oxy ~40 min. ago
Step 3: Ate 4mg Xanax 30 min. ago
Along with step 3: Drank half a bottle of codeine cough syrup
Step 4: Currently Having a cigarette
Step 5: Blow 30 more mg Oxy in pre-cut lines.... they're just sitting on my desk,the temptation is ridiculous. 

....Step 5 complete. I'm completely fucking out%)

edit: + 1.5mg klonopin sublingualed. NOW I'm completely fucking out!


----------



## harryG

Gonna go get DRUUUNNNNKKKKK.... For right now I am speedin prettty good on Dexedrine. And now ready to smoke a joint... can't wait for the beer to start flowin.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I blew 2 of those good bags of H 5.5 hours ago and I'm still fucking sick to my stomach and nodding a bit from it. If I do anything, but lay down I feel nauseated. 

Pretty much just sitting here, vaping some herb, watching the history channel.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

300mgs of Propoxyphene, 1mg of Xanax and a few glasses of grapefruit jucie and currently working on a pack of Parliment Light 100s.  A nice relaxing night at home.  Tommorrow Im off to pick of some rolls and Hydrocodone.

Guido is feeling fuckin chilled out to the max.  Thta rough work week is erased. I hit the rest button.  Drown out the machinery in my head.


----------



## hypnoticzzz2003

One white motorola plugged, 1 whie motorola snorted!! Im Floored!


----------



## starstyx

starstyx said:
			
		

> 20mg diazepam, 3mg alprazolam, 300mg codeine (CWE'd), 2mls gbl, some random migraine pills that my friend gave me, the very last of my poppy pods (a big ass bag of seeds, some stems and some straw in tea form) and a few beers.
> 
> *generic high comment here*



I also added 2 glasses of wine, 30mg more diazepam, 2mg more alprazolam, 250mg dextropropexyphene (CWE'd), a few sips of 'tussin, 1ml of gbl and half a pack of CWE'd panamol (dihydrocodeine) to the mix last , explained that this orange, radioactive-looking gloop burned to a pan on the oven "must've been done by my little brother" and I missed work without phoning in sick, started freaking out and then realised that it's sunday or some shit. I've been dry for weeks and last night when I finally scored, I ended up doing every drug in my possesion in one night.

My parents know I'm on drugs for sure. And I'm fresh out of drugs. Damn, I wish a paid attention to DARE, you druggies make me sick.


----------



## Christ

7mg Alprazolam, 52.5mg Hydrocodone, 250mg Methamphetamine and I vomited on myself.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

I took 3 5/325 oxycodones about a half an hour ago im feeling the opiate feeling and booyoooo is it nice weeeeeeeeee I havent had any oxy since september!


----------



## Carl Landrover

Amazing how a little bump ............ can get you soo much higher. Damn, I was pretty high already, now I'm well into nodding, feeling it A LOT more. This H be strong!


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

40mg of oxy, 3mg of xanax. feelin pretty damn good desipt having the fuckin flu.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

im smoking a doobie and high as fuck on oxy ehhehe


----------



## Synto_

Fuggin blazed. Just smoked a 5g blunt I pre-rolled last night. Waiting on phone calls for my oxy, xanax, and other goodies hopefully. Will probably post up later tonight.


----------



## Cat Again

im doing a solid week of sobriety.

Sound like fun? Yeh, i dont think so either. Oh well, at least my toleance will drop.


----------



## wallyfx

im fucking sober too...i need to get $ to get drugs for christmas and new years partys :S :S :S :S


----------



## Cat Again

^heh, im not doing drugs to save money for christmas presents. lol


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'm high on poppies, alcohol, and 60mg of phenobarbital


----------



## hazejunk

^^is phenoberbital a good mix with poppies?


----------



## HazeEM

woke up. took 80mg hydrocodone. nodded off and smoked some cigarettes. threw up the banana i ate.

currently nodding off and smoking cigarettes


----------



## Vaya

Nodding relatively haardd ton thre bags of philly h and xanax and klonopin, smkin cigarettes and mis-spellin' shit ! :D


----------



## Cat Again

ah fuck the break. i just smoked a small bowl, had 3 shots of southern comfort and am now finishing my 2nd beer.


----------



## meesa

just high off some coke...


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

hazejunk said:
			
		

> ^^is phenoberbital a good mix with poppies?



Yeah, it's pretty good. A lot like mixing with a benzo. This time it was just a low dose of each drug but it was definately a lot better than using the poppies by themselves.

With higher doses of poppies the phenobarbital makes me nod more. 

120mg phenobarbital+30mg diazepam+high dose of poppies was probably the best non-psychedelic combo I have tried. This was a couple of months ago. I may not have the dose exactly right.


----------



## Malice

Bought a 1/4 of some really lucious nugs and have been slow roastin em in the sauvest manner possible.  Damn I've been waiting for a good smoke session.

Pretty strange when everything else is more available than good ole herb....


----------



## the_ketaman

im really fucked up of just 30mg of valium and lots of weed, a beer or to would be nice about now but even that much alcohol i would be worrie about


----------



## hazejunk

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's pretty good. A lot like mixing with a benzo. This time it was just a low dose of each drug but it was definately a lot better than using the poppies by themselves.
> 
> With higher doses of poppies the phenobarbital makes me nod more.
> 
> 120mg phenobarbital+30mg diazepam+high dose of poppies was probably the best non-psychedelic combo I have tried. This was a couple of months ago. I may not have the dose exactly right.



Sounds good, i'm gone get some phenobarbital and try it my self. Is there a lot respiratory depression , like a lot more then just a benzo, opiate mix?

I'm pretty high i smoked some heroin and took a low dose DXM with it to potentiate it. First time did this and it works good. I also had some lyrica just 300mg.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

Barbs are a lot worse about respritory depression than benzos so watch it, seriously.


----------



## yucatanboy

Just broke in my new little glass bong that was a secret santa gift.  Hits nice for a little bong, too bad the weed is just midgrade... oh well, time to go get some coffee  nothing like weed and a double tall mocha to start the day


----------



## HazeEM

just snorted two OC40s and i'm nodding teh fuck out. my tolerance has been getting kinda out of hand so after today i'm gonna try and take a two week break from all opiates.


----------



## Cyrus

Im high off LEARNING.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate a lot of poppies and I am nodding good. I used a blender instead of coffee grinder and it worked a lot better. Turned it mostly into a very fine powder, as small as sand grains. It is also faster, you don't have to break in into small pieces. Just a few big ones. It is a lot faster. There were a small amount a larger pieces, maybe 2 tbsp. This is a from about 2/3 cup of ground poppies. The hard things at top where the flower closed.

I also drunk a glass of win about 30 min ago. And 2.4g neurontin and 150mg DXM earlier. I did not sleep at all last night and it seems like I nod more with sleep deprivation.

This is the best opiate combo high I had since the poppies+diazepam+phenobarbital, I think.



			
				hazejunk said:
			
		

> Sounds good, i'm gone get some phenobarbital and try it my self. Is there a lot respiratory depression , like a lot more then just a benzo, opiate mix?



There was some respiratory repression with the diazepam+phenobarbital+high dose poppies but it was not very much.

With just poppies and phenobarbital I did not notice any respiratory depression unless the dose was really high. Same for poppies+benzos. If I remember right I never took more than 120mg of phenobarbital with poppies and/or benzos. More often just 60mg. 

Phenobarb is not much if any fun on it's own. Maybe if I took a higher dose it would be.

Respiratory depression was a whole lot worse when I mixed poppies, carisoprodol(I think thats what it was, don't remember), and lots of alcohol. I was afraid for my life. It was hard to stay awake and it seemed that my breathing reflex(whatever it's called) stopped working. I had to think about breathing to breath.


If you do this combo you should start low. Maybe 60mg of phenobarb, 20mg of diazepam or a dose of other benzo to give similar effect. And med. dose of opiate. 

I am pretty sure that barbiturates are more dangerous than benzos when combined with other depressants. I tried the combo maybe 4 or 5 times before I took the higher dose. If I had fell any breathing problems then I would not have gone higher.

And don't take the dose of phenobarbital too high.

If you are using heroin instead of poppies for the opiate it might be more dangerous, so take that into consideration.


Something else I should point out: I think I also had either modafinil/provigil or MDPV with it.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm pretty high off some of those frosted nugs and some heroin. I've been doing it too much lately and haven't gone a day without in 2 weeks I think. I was having mild WD's then, so I'm a bit worried. Sooner I stop the better, from what I've read. Oh well, no point in not enjoying the high now....after blowing one more line...one more line...one more line....one more line...


----------



## HazeEM

^
sounds like my life right now except replace the heroin with oxycontin


----------



## DexterMeth

OC addiction isnt even enjoyable or affordable.


----------



## harryG

I'm high off of sex... And beer, and weed, and xanax, and some other stuff probly... Maybe I took a few dexedrine. That would explain the 4 hours of having sex with my freak girlfriend. Yeah, that's it... I love not having anything to do tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## qwe

eating pot gives an awsome buzz


----------



## Jabberwocky

smoked a few cones during the day with a few mates.  just scored a half g of gear with my blat brother haha.  went down nicely   have a good night all

peace out


----------



## AmorRoark

I feel stoned just contemplating posting in this thread.   Anyway, a full night of debauchery.. including vampire taggings, playing boink, getting drunk, smoking drugs. Night


----------



## drug_wench

3rd day of meth binge afta 8 days not touching it, im off my nut to the point where i bn freaking out 4 the last half hr about wat i now realise is the cat trying 2 get in the cat flap.....why the fuck wud anyone lock the fuckin catflap 4 fucks sake, i live in a house of retards even if i am the biggest retard here
ive just had a few cones as well so evrything is very weird and im on a booze hunt but i think i cleaned myself out yesterday...think ive got to make a few new yrs resolutions.....


----------



## null_null

good old morphine. feelin very relaxed, gonna snort some more right now. %)


----------



## Jabberwocky

hello again...my night couldnt have been better   me and my blat bro went out and met up with another mate and a chick friend of theirs who id met breifly before.  ended up scoring a nice free blat off the chick after a while of spun talk and hanging out.  just had a sess and got dropped home.

peace out


----------



## banksy

3x16th of crack cant stop myself....


----------



## starstyx

Back on the topic of barbs, I wanna get some phenobarbital too just because I've never touched a barb in my life and I'm curious about them, even though the consensus is that they aren't really all that recreational. Are they any good for anxiety? I don't wanna waste my money. 

I'm fucking trashed right now on weed and gbl. I quit smoking pot in like march or april, but I scored some tonight for the hell of it and I'm pretty..uh.. high.


----------



## Carl Landrover

My mouth totally just had sex with a piece of chocolate cake.


----------



## pesuto

After being on vacation for the last several months, I'm beginning to grow weary of this leisurely lifestyle. Funny how things turn out that I will cease this lifestyle with another vacation!


----------



## Carl Landrover

Just railed a huge line of H. I don't usually do big lines in one go like this, so whenever I do...DAMN! :D


----------



## Cat Again

drank some pod tea, smoked some herb and hash mixed in a blunt.

im floating in the clouds.

love,peace and chicken grease ya'll


----------



## atruestory

^ ha, im hella collecting stems right now and im gonna make some ganj tea.

well since i'm only 17 and my mom know nothing of my smoking, i had toc ome home from work at 10... couldnt go out and get fucked up tonight. so i come home and my moms asleep so i go out in my car with my bubbler and smoked 2g grams of some cannabisclub purps <NorCal weed is the best in the US, we bump heads with ampsterdam... infact we're better> and on top of that i sprinkles a little hash over the top, and i am fucking gone right now... music sounds nice, im gonna go trip now.

peaace


----------



## subdefy

atruestory said:
			
		

> ^ ha, im hella collecting stems right now and im gonna make some ganj tea.
> 
> well since i'm only 17 and my mom know nothing of my smoking, i had toc ome home from work at 10... couldnt go out and get fucked up tonight. so i come home and my moms asleep so i go out in my car with my bubbler and smoked 2g grams of some cannabisclub purps <NorCal weed is the best in the US, we bump heads with ampsterdam... infact we're better> and on top of that i sprinkles a little hash over the top, and i am fucking gone right now... music sounds nice, im gonna go trip now.
> 
> peaace



remember to use milk/butter for the tea. THC isn't water soluable. I've made the tea before. I thought I could get down another cup but oh does it get to you!


----------



## atruestory

thx for advise, how many stems should i have per each person, if we want to get ridiculously fucked?


----------



## rogan

hello earth people. i am on dxm. i am trying to communicate, but well i'm tripping...will report back, good times, trance now.


----------



## Vaya

Coming off a wildly intense LSD+Cocaine night with 6mg Xanax, 1mg Klonopin and a few Vicodin.


----------



## starstyx

Oh..Oh man, ha, just recently gotten over anxiety attacks from smoking pot, I just had my dad walk in on me syringing myself a good dose gbl into some pop. Not only that, the room reeks of pot and there is like bong right in front of the moniter (it was bugging me for ages). Plus I was viewing 'other drugs', the room is very small and he got a good look at it all. And I think he just went into my room (there are a ton of empty codeine blister packs and a blister pack with 3 valiums in). I've only just moved back in. I guess my dad just found out that I do drugs.

'Twas a total buzz kill, just wasted 20mg diazepam, 240mg codeine and a load of bong hits. I just can't relax now.


----------



## KemicalBurn

^damn  any chance you can save the situation and say a Doc prescribed them to you?


----------



## Synto_

Fucking 45mg Hydrocodone, 150mg Demerol, and 80mg Oxycontin, and two fat blunts. Very interesting opiate bliss.


----------



## aphexia

styx... damn that sucks!... sorry to hear it 

*aphexia, snaps....  grabs synto by the shirt and headbuts him*

*grabs synto's stash and runs away chewing down handfulls of pills, laughing insanely*


----------



## uumpaloompa

Case of Carlsberg beer (6 beers so far), 100+ mg of hydrocodone, and 25mg of valium. I wish I could feel like this forever. Guess I'll just have to keep redosing.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

I just indulged myself in some high quality Heroin.  Nothing like opiates during the winter... Curling up in bed now.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate some poppies, a low-medium dose. I have a half a gallon of wine and I am going to drink a lot of it. Maybe all of it.




			
				starstyx said:
			
		

> Back on the topic of barbs, I wanna get some phenobarbital too just because I've never touched a barb in my life and I'm curious about them, even though the consensus is that they aren't really all that recreational. Are they any good for anxiety? I don't wanna waste my money.
> 
> I'm fucking trashed right now on weed and gbl. I quit smoking pot in like march or april, but I scored some tonight for the hell of it and I'm pretty..uh.. high.



I really don't know if phenobarbital would help with anxiety. I did not use it while in a situation that would cause me anxiety and most of the time it was mixed with another drug or two.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> I ate some poppies, a low-medium dose. I have a half a gallon of wine and I am going to drink a lot of it. Maybe all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know if phenobarbital would help with anxiety. I did not use it while in a situation that would cause me anxiety and most of the time it was mixed with another drug or two.



You wont care cause youll fall asleep lol.  On a related note 270mg of rectal phenobarbital is uhhh I want to watch tv or something.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

haha wow nodding like the fuck, shiiiiit


----------



## Carl Landrover

I've got a great natural high going after having a nice day with my family. I wasn't sure how I would feel today after randomly getting sick after work yesterday. Out of no where I got a wicked bad headache and stomach ache. I threw up a couple times, laid down for a few hours, thought I felt better, puked some more... 

Anyhow, I'm watching Family Guy DVD, just got Volume 3.   Blew a lot of H, after falling asleep after eating desert tonight, and I just finished off a fine bowl of herb. :D  Chowed down a few cookies my mom made, man I'm loving the holidays right now.


----------



## qwe

ate some more pot
what should i do?


----------



## drug_wench

had 3 shots of absinthe, lit and took the vapours, ahhhh happy and warm
ive also smoked sumwhere round 10 cones......bah ive gone thru 3 decent tinnies, other kiwis will know wat i mean, and im onto my 3rd point of P
im trying 2 scratch my arms 2 pieces but i got no coordination :O


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Its christmas morning and im pretty baked. Im watching the Jackass movie and posting on here at the same time.


----------



## qwe

i hate when my high wears off
my high sucked anyway.  maybe i should take a break
owell, took some melatonin and it's really hard to keep my eyes open


----------



## human

all right before I say anything, lemme just say this: I don't fuckin do stimulants, okay? for most intents and purposes, IV H is my DOC. But thursday night I smoked a shitload of crack, and friday and sat. I've been up on a bunch of amphetamine. I'm kinda cracked out. I both love and hate smoking weed in this state beacuse a) it hits the spot so fuckin well but b) makes me even more scatterbrained than before. 
Meh I'll be better after some food and some sleep.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate a bunch of poppies, 6g of neurontin, 2mg clonazepam, 120mg DXM and about 1 liter of wine. I'm really high and nodding good


----------



## Carl Landrover

I feel really amazing, except I feel this way a lot, so I'm barely appreciating it. 

I should probably close my eyes and wrap my blankets all around me. Get the warm and fuzzy feeling on the outside and the warm and fuzzy feeling on the inside. Whoo! %)


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

Bunch of X and Lortabs and weed and christmas spirit I mean alcohol haha


----------



## Synto_

I'm feeling good sa fuck,.. 3 shots of vodkka, 7mg Xanaxxx,  90mg Oxycontin, 16mg Dilaudidid IV, and banged waaay tooo much Middazolam. kindof scary. I'm stoppoinfg bow.,                          


^^^

I went upstairs before I was going to post that in this thread last night, fixed some food, came back down, ate, and                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      when my girlfriend woke me up this morning the BL screen was still on and I was passed the fuck out on my desk. She read that, didn't know anything about the Dilaudid or Midazolam I was on last night, and got mad as fuck. Oh well. It was a good night.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Im high as fuck hehe


----------



## Carl Landrover

Low on herb, in fact I'm on my last bowl pack!  This is not something that happens to me often and it bothers me quite a bit when it does. I usually start trying several days before I know I'll be out, but with Christmas and me getting randomly sick on Friday, I haven't been able to get anything!


What does that have to do with anything you ask? Well I was a bit annoyed and I don't like my H as much without herb, mainly because I ALWAYS combine, so something seemed missing. Therefore, I packed my last bowl up, took a rip, blew a line. Took a rip, blew a line, rip, line, new bag, rip, line. After a while of this, I'm really quite high. 

With eyes open I've got pixel vision, seems all dreamlike. When on I'm real high on H, and I close my eyes I always see yellow outlines of circles, triangles, diamonds, etc. Well I'm getting those, haha oh yeah. :D


----------



## DexterMeth

tabacco and alcohol


----------



## HazeEM

let my small benzo tolerance disappear and then took 4mg clonazepam, lil bit of whisky lil bit of wine and a few big bong rips..

..feelin fine


----------



## qwe

when i get high, i get so horny i end up fingering myself


----------



## Jabberwocky

had a few e's, one was a meth bomb, the other a decent dose of mdma.  smoked some nice quality buds, had a few nangs, and about to smoke some more buds 

peace out


----------



## qwe

im pretty high.. on sleep deprivation.. it sucks ass


----------



## RyanM

Xenadrine Nrg 8hour energy  - yes over the counter uppers- it's a long st ory- it's only while we get through this - 2 pills - for  130lbs 4 pills for 200lbs - don't exceed 4 pills daily- which means if you're a speed addict for 3 years ish - take atleast 8 - every day- it kind of works- keeps me up- keeps me sane.


----------



## lifeisforliving

Xenadrine... for shame Ryan. You will probably look back at this 10 years from now (hopefully you'll still be around) and say "Yep, that's rock bottom. A bottle of Xenadrine instead of a Vodka bottle for me!


----------



## throwitallaway "

Still around getting stoned as usual, been smoking all day today so pretty monged out right now.

You still at it ryan? u still on meth?


----------



## RyanM

yes,yes,no,I'm on xenadrine to deal with meth withdrawl,but I'm pretty sure this is all over with,tonight.Hopefully. DOn't care. *swallows more xenadrine*


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

^^ So your quiting?  Wow.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Or is it a dry spell? EEK!


I was going to not do much H, then I was like, hey lets do the complete opposite! So now I'm nodding pretty well, just hitting my vaporizer, sitting all cozy under a new blanket I got for Christmas. As you can assume, I feel mighty fine right now...especially my legs...damn! %)


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

No one ever PMs me


----------



## subdefy

well I've been dosing DXM throughout the night. I'm up to 680mg right now.

6 gelcaps of rite aid tussin brand - 15mg each, taken in intervals of 2 spaced 10  - 20 minutes apart. Then after the last gelcaps I waited about 20min and dosed 250mg of dxm in a cap. 

Now every 40 minute mark I dose 250mg. Only one more to go. I have no nausea so far. I also took 50mg of diphenhydramine about 30 minutes before the first gelcap which seems to be helping out alot.

I'm looking forward to this trip. It's my once a break trip  Hopefully the hangover won't be too horrendous. I'm dosing up to 910mg, only one more cap to go.


----------



## Christ

want a cigar it'll get you real far, like Mr. Pharr, get it Mr. Pharr
It's a clowny clown clown, aaaaa i'm fucked up i'm gunna go pass out, damn sleeping pills and benzos.


----------



## Scarface

that first drain of the night is the best...should i hit one this big
===============   or this big
=====================================


----------



## Scarface

is anybody else bored and fucked up like me


----------



## Scarface

i can't be the only one who is sitting at their computer desk and snorting coke.


----------



## hazejunk

i feel REALLY feel fucking GREAT, i IV'd some heroin and plugged some because my arms look FUCKED UP from al the mist shots , got like 20 hols in my veins and the look al bruised and onely 5 shots were good. so i started plugging agian. 

My arms have to look good agian in 2 weeks.......how long thous it take for track marks to heal?can some one please anseur that?

i also took some valium 60mg and smoked some nice hash........gone some some more heroin in a minuet........to night is a really good night.

i hope everyone else is also having a fucking good night!LETS GET FUCKED UP   !!!!


----------



## throwitallaway "

I'm stoned outta my tree, been smoking the past 9 hours.


----------



## Vaya

hazejunk said:
			
		

> My arms have to look good agian in 2 weeks.......how long thous it take for track marks to heal?can some one please anseur that?



It all depends on the severity of the bruising, what size rig you used that caused the bruising, and last of all how many times you re-injected into the pre-bruised site. Knowing none of the above, I can't help; though, I'd like to.

What've you got, a job interview or something? Long sleeves, my man. 'Tis winter out the window.

Take care of yourself, peace,
V


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Just hit that sweet spot with marijuana and caffeine, which I find is a hard one to hit. Good times.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I drunk poppy tea made from lots of stems, 4.8g neurontin, 200mg provigil, and 100mg diphenydramine.

I'm feeling a lot more fucked up than I thought I would. I've been using smaller and smaller amounts of poppies most of the last 2 weeks so my tolerance has decreased.


----------



## RiseFromRuin

i'm sooooooooooooo nice nice right now. Hope everyone is having a lovely day out there....


----------



## hstar

i just got out of the pool after going out all nighte for new years - fuccccckk yeaaaaahhhhhh i feel beautiful.  SO much fun. fun fun funf


----------



## Synto_

Fucking blazed. About to rail a couple OC 80's and head out to the widespread show to candyflip and inhale ten times more nitrous than everyone at your local dentistry today.


----------



## x-chick

got a sample of coke for xmas.  Forgot I had it, heh, and am now feeling oh soooooooooo euphoric, giggly and horny!  Thank you sir may I have another


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

some where around 80mg of oxycondone at this point only been awake like 2 hours. feelin mighty nice fixing to head out.


----------



## hazejunk

wwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggghhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Just had 480mg DXM and I am chewing on 6g of mushrooms. I am going to take another 510mg DXM over the next 1.5-2 hours.

edit:
9:38PM - Incredibly high, getting higher.Happy.Visuals are not strong yet. Another 150mg dxm to go


----------



## Die2Versify

^^^  Damn all you BLers be getting the good shit!!!

I'm just drunk as shit.  Got to wake up at 7 am to go to work!!  Daaamn!

I'm gonna be so hung over!

Peace peeps!

Happy New Year!


----------



## meesa

^ well thats a bummer...atleast you got a job!


----------



## drug_wench

crappy new yrs 4 me - but i am still fairly whacked out
over the nite and morning i hav consumed around 8 bottles of beer, 3 shots of green absinthe, 2 diffrent ecstasy pills, maybe 5-6 points of meth and one of ice, 2 piperazine pills, half a gram of coke and maybe 10-15 cones of weed


----------



## lifeisforliving

NYE! bring on 2006! weeeeeeeeeee!!!

lsd is king.

ok ok.. i know this is the acid speaking but:

thinking of scientific reasoning..

isn't cocaine like the ultimate drug to experience analysis thought patterns..

and the opposite with lsd... it's the ultimate drug to experience synthesis thought patterns..


----------



## Die2Versify

^  That's tripping for you!

You got a point tho..

Oh it's been so long since I've had some good coke up my nose..


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Damn, my trip was a lot weaker than expected. Now  I have a headache, slight visuals, and a fucked up feeling. And watery diarreah starting less than an hour after ingesting drugs. Maybe the drugs were not completely absorbed.

Little fun, no insight, few visuals.

What a dissappointment. Maybe next trip will be better.


----------



## Cyrus

lots of Lsd'd people tonight eh? (I just made lsd into a verb. WTF? )
well, i suppose im lsd'd as well, about to smoke a cone and drop my little capsule of molly.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I haven';t dranken (drunk?) in a couple months, so 6-7 beers, not really sure...was mostly beer pong, has me quite wasted.

Add in a line or 2 of heroin (pops one) and a bowl of herb, and I am toasted. Speaking of which I could go for toast, plain toast.

And if you've ever been drunk, then got high, you know what I'm talking about *jabs elbow and nods convicingly*


----------



## Ninjetic

Happy New year! I'm drunk outta my gourd n stoned as can be, 2005 sucked lets hope 2006 is ALOT better. I have to sacrifice another taco to the microwave god again, then I'm off to fly a spaceship into the sun to defeat the demon within! Vodka is my besht frend! *hiccup*


----------



## the_ketaman

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

i got fucked up last night, had few beers, few bourbons, snorted some speed. was def a great night and worth the very fucked up comedown i had this morning/arvo

i am now nicely fuckedup off some ketamine, to be precise red mitsu pills.
not the PMA ones, these are definitely k and much cleaner than the last batch of k-bombs i had (i have had pure K from a vial, to tell the truth i prefer K bombs), man my memory is faded, i dont really know what to do i am definitely very fucking dissociated.good times

have a good 2006 everyone.


----------



## gsfgf

Candyflip if you never have.  It's supposadly amazing.  From wha i hear, i't better than you would expect from just mixing X and Lucy.  It is  whole new experiance.


----------



## Cyrus

gsfgf said:
			
		

> Candyflip if you never have.  It's supposadly amazing.  From wha i hear, i't better than you would expect from just mixing X and Lucy.  It is  whole new experiance.



Dude. Can d flipping... argh. We're on the same wavelength here.


----------



## Cyrus

okay. now i cant even describe whats happening to the screen.


----------



## Cyrus

okay, please someone help me now :x


----------



## WhiteIB

I had about 3 points of speed on NYE. On prior occasions ive always just had 1 point that did nothing, so went for three this time. Apparently was a misdirected idea because lexapro reduces the euphoria of speed or somthing... I didnt think that was the case and kept having more until i was fairly satisfied. Regretable mistake really.

one interesting thing ive noticed sitting here for the last 24h, is that every few hours you come down abit and realise 'whoa i was so fucked' even just a few hours ago noticibly more so than now. I just bring that up as a contrast to pills, where on the night you are absolutly flying through heavan and nothing could be better, but then the next morning you think back on it and its like meh... it was ok.


----------



## DexterMeth

i wouldnt fuck around with stimulants or really any drugs if i was on lexapro. trust me on that one.  but clearly stay away from the stims.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ok im not high at all right now and im pissed, thought i'd share


----------



## Die2Versify

Cyrus had fun.

I'm jealous.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm still getting over a wicked hangover.

I hadn't gotten drunk in months and now I remember why, that devil by the name of alcohol.

Anyways, I had blown some heroin and vaped some weed, but still couldn't get rid of this painful stomach ache and couldn't hold anything down, until I layed down and didn't move for an hour. Doesn't sound like much, but if you're not feeling well and laying there alleviates all pain and you're just laying there, eyes closed, body flowing with heroin and THC, well it's a damn good feeling.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

hbasdfklhbasdfkjnafsdkljbsadfasdfkjhb
jI was here.


----------



## throwitallaway "

Stoned off my face, gonna have a cigarette and go to bed, still got that trippy comedown feeling from last night and with all the smoking i was doing it's even more trippier.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Well I saw this random guy I knew at the gas station and copped a dub of herb, im blown now so fuck off all ya'll :D


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 1.5g mushrooms and 4.8g neurontin. I am feeling warm tingly rushes through my body, it feels great. Also feeling really happy. It feels like natural happiness instead of drug induced.

When I close my eyes and stop thinking I can feel myself expanding out of my body. I can feel myself merging with something, I don't know what to call it.

I am only at med to strong ++ and have never felt this kind of things without being at atleast a med +++.

I feel a great love for the earth, life, everything, everyone I know. It's what I imagine mdma might feel like but I don't know because I have never tried it.

And a near perfect peace.


----------



## Cyrus

Die2Versify said:
			
		

> Cyrus had fun.
> 
> I'm jealous.



Haha.  
Panic attack.


----------



## BlessedAnomaly

I am knowned, because I am a stone knowner.


----------



## RyanM

no it was a dry spell, last night I took my adderall and that has been MONTHS,seriously,months, I only took 110mg. I'm in love with adderall again. I'll even give up ice for adderall but I lost all my adderall connections before. I don't really have any connections cuz I would easily jump right back into 300mg a day if I did.  so I guess I have to stick to tweak *sigh* not that I'm really complaining all just pretend.


----------



## psychotiKK

I'm on some PT.. I'm not "SOOOO HIGH" but I'm high.. damn tolerance.. 

Strange thing about adderall is it used to have no effect on me. Last time I did it I was fuckin tweakin'.. 60mg adderall XR crushed and parachuted.. I was on methadone too though. The high was very nice and I became social and euphoric. When I crashed I was the exact opposite, though.


----------



## paradoxcycle

Feeling pretty good... enjoying some heroin on my last day off.


----------



## psychotiKK

paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> Feeling pretty good... enjoying some heroin on my last day off.



You bastard! I wish I had some H.. haven't had any in over a year.


----------



## hazejunk

feeling nice on some benzo's ,heroin and hash........i'm soooooooooooooo high


----------



## throwitallaway "

Been smoking spliffs the past 5 or 6 hours, stoneddd.


----------



## sick and wrong

*fucked!!!!!!!!!!*

just had a g of the strongest beak (coke) i've and i'm wired off mr tits! superb stuff wish i could share it with you all!


----------



## Synto_

Headies, Hash oil, and Methadone. I'm good.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm nodding pretty hard, trying to finish this bowl pack of MJ and vaporizer resin (which is exceptionally potent, not like resin from a pipe at all) and I don't know my point.

Alls I know is this was hard to type I feel like I keep going crosseyed


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

I got morphing


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

1mg DOC nasally (thats about 3mg orally), and 60mg of Morphined plugged.  This is an amazing experience.  Things were made to feel like this, haha.  Cherry coke Cherry coke why do you suck so bad.  Get the hell oout of my coke you cherry bastard.  Steel wool comes from robot sheep.  think about it its probably true you goose head hoonyats.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm all geeked out right now, this H, it looks the same, less of a smell, and I get hit off a definite lower amount.

I got kind of "too high" or higher than I had planned last night and then did the same today.


----------



## DexterMeth

Just got off work and smoked a couple bowls of some decent chronic.


----------



## Cat Again

drinking some pod tea and going to go to sleep.

g'nite blewliters


----------



## harryG

RyanM said:
			
		

> no it was a dry spell, last night I took my adderall and that has been MONTHS,seriously,months, I only took 110mg. I'm in love with adderall again. I'll even give up ice for adderall but I lost all my adderall connections before. I don't really have any connections cuz I would easily jump right back into 300mg a day if I did.  so I guess I have to stick to tweak *sigh* not that I'm really complaining all just pretend.




He's Back!!! 8(


----------



## risinghed0

dank n benzos yum yum.. now im just plannin how i will get some H


----------



## Carl Landrover

I've got a geography final in 45 minutes and I just blew some H. 

Whenever I start studying it's never that bad, but I have the hardest time starting. In my mind I always equate to some sort of horrible death. I think it's the feeling of "I HAVE to study" that I dislike so much.

Anyways, I feel much, much, MUCH, less stressed right now. I mean it's only a little test for a maximum of 2 hours of my life, it ain't that bad.


----------



## drug_wench

high, guzzling back absinthe mixed wiv lemonade and of course i am totally tweaked off my ass
lol so much 4 no meth this yr
just got stoned earler and ate maccas as well - do everlasting anti-mould burgrs count as drugs?


----------



## Xihias

haha hey here is my contribution:



> they don't believe the truth because they already believe the truth is a lie



^^ Hey Drug Wench, lets marriage ?


----------



## Synto_

Fucking smashed. I just came across a large supply of xanax and oxycontin, which probably isn't in my best interest in the long run, but whatever. 

Three fat bowls, 9mg Xanax (which hasn't fully hit yet....but we're getting there), 12mg Dilaudid IV, and 240mg Oxycontin up the nose. Oh yeah, I've got 3 days in a row off work and I'm going to fucking enjoy them. Talk about faaaded. Let the fun begin.


----------



## meesa

Just started my weekly routine of snorting as much coke as i can... 
Ill check back in a few hours...i'm sure ill be fucked then....


----------



## meesa

hmm...feeling a lil more fucked...


----------



## Jabberwocky

just had a nice 3 point blat of some phets...got a g, plus a quarter of some high quality indoor/outdoor bud.  looking forward to seeing my baby tonight, not long till im off.  shall be a splendid start to my weekend.  have a great one all you fellow bluelighters.

peace out


----------



## meesa

2:06 fucked up a lot now.....eeeeeeeeeeeeeek



edit: 2:52am so i just smoked a foilie, my feet are cold!  i am done for the nght!

is anyone on aim...wanna chat im bored..my friend is freaking ot....


----------



## The Anti-Man

Yeah, I just popped 80mgs of Prozac and am about to hit a cool concert of a cool band - am feeling pretty relaxed and happy, but with little butterflies in my stomach. Will probably end up getting pretty drunk, too. Not sure how those will mix, but will let you know when I get back from the gig.

Probably try to search out a couple of tokes while I'm there to. Man, I'm in the mood to pull right now. Looking forward to this.

"Hearts on Fire" by Clor just came on the iTunes, too. Am fucking happy as hell.

Talk later.


----------



## hazejunk

^^80mg prozac haha ,do you really think taking prozac is fun?is not really a recreational drugs....

i just took 275mg methadone feeling pretty good....


----------



## uumpaloompa

I'm pretty high off a little $10bag of good brown powdered mexican shit. I shot a little over half a $20 last night and got so unbelievably fucked up it was crazy. I think I'm gonna try shooting another dime today. Hopefully my tolerance has risen a little bit, so I dont dip out so much and feel sick.


----------



## Tiesto

still a lil bit high after hitting two bowl in the bong with my friend and then smoking a joint.  that was between 12 and 1.  its basically 3 now, gonna roll up a spliff and then play some metal gear solid 3.  you all know that game kicks ass.  lol


----------



## The Anti-Man

Yeah, Prozac has made me feel pretty good and relaxed, I also took 50mgs of amitripyline, but that's made me super sleepy. I feel really good, though; a little detached and and majorly tired. The gig completely fell through as we couldn't get the tickets we were promised. I drank a little bit, but not too much to. All in all I've had a good time, but I agree that it hasn't been a "party" combination - but I'd definitely use prozac again, in doors. "Sleep" by Godspeed, You Black Emperor! just came on, and I think I might take its advice.

Speak to y'all later.

(God, you have no idea of how long this message has just taken me to spell check and rewrite coherently... I love drugs).


----------



## Carl Landrover

I've had a pretty stressful week and kind of emotional rollercoaster of a day. 

Started off driving 45 minutes away in crappy weather to take a make-up final exam, that I was NOT prepared for and most likely failed.  Then after that I went to an after funeral get-together. Since I missed the funeral to take an exam, that I didn't even do well on, that made me feel kind of shitty.  

The day has come to an end for me though. It ended at 4:30 when I walked in the door, took a shower, and put a good amount of powder up my nose. Probably going to grab a bag or 2 more if I can. I'm getting fubared tonight, that's for sure. Right now my sole focus is taking tokes off this bowl. I want a never-ending bowl. Obviously because then I'd always have weed, but then I'd never have to take the time to pack up another one, get to just sit here uninterrupted taking tasty rips.


----------



## throwitallaway "

Been smoking spliffs since 2o clock today, just after a 3 skinner there and i'm going to hit the bed soon as it's after 1am and i've been up from half 5 this morning, got that tired stoned feeling,very stoned.


----------



## Pingu

just sniffed 3g coke, got another .5 left.

shibby


----------



## throwitallaway "

I'd love some coke, hopefully the weekend will bring me happiness and joy of snow white.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

pretty fuckin high of 40mg of oxycontin. fixin to snort a lil bit more.


----------



## The Anti-Man

Yeah, before going out I also took 50mgs of amitryptiline (on top of the 80mg Fluoxetine) and some alcohol - we were too late to get tickets foor the gig, which was kinda a downer, but I was so out of it I didn't really mind. Ended up coming back home and going to be before 10pm and slept till 2pm today, am still really outta it, keep getting little floaty waves of being really high and relaxed and happy. Feeling quite detached. Just smoking a lot of cigarettes.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Right now I am high on 6 grams of neurontin. 

I wish I had more poppies. All I have is stems and i'm almost out of those. I want to get really high on an opiate/opiod.

I might huff some ether later and/or smoke some salvia.


----------



## The Anti-Man

Oh man, I'd cut off and eat my own penis to get hold of some high-dose poppy pod tea! And combined with salvia? That would quite simply rock my socks.


----------



## starstyx

Pot and beer earlier tonight. Right now I'm high on 150mg dxm, the very, very last of my benzo stash (30mg diazepam that I'd nearly forgotton about washed down with some beer) and some gbl. Light headed, fuzzy and lost.


----------



## haz

40 mg of methadone to make up for all the oxys i wont be taking tonight, or any night for the next 10 days at least   Oh well, at least the dones will keep the wd monster away...


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ended up eating 40g of peruvian torch powder followed by some mushrooms 3 hours later instead of salvia or ether. 

I don't know whats happening or going to happen

Could be good, could be bad.

Still might add salvia or ether later.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

klonopin + xanax = super sedation. If only I had some valium on hand. I'd like to go for the 3 hit combo.


----------



## harryG

^ Nice... I miss Xanax

Right now I'm just a little drunk and a lot high


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I wnt  out to huff ether and I think I almost died. Maybe I am dead. I saw hell and almost ended up there forever. I was huffing and ended up with mouth on the ether soaked rag nearly unconscious.

I saw god or something that I can never understand. (actually at least two god like entities. One male one female) saved me from the hell. Not a firey hell but something that is still very bad.

I hope I am not permanently damaged. I may never trip again. I just hope things return to normal. I'll definately write a trip report. Still very high and shaken up


----------



## Jwlst

oh my god.


----------



## drug_wench

da-amn tryptamine dreamer!!!!  
hey ur still alive and wiv us!!!! but i bet that was a kick in the head...... 8( 
im just massively tweaking - 2 days to go till detox is open so i want 2 make the most of being on the tweak
i did hav a nice 3 hr sleep this morning 4 the first timre in enuff days its getting confusing and so i feel strangely tired
im also fairly pissed and stoned and sumthing crazy keeps happening 2 my vision where evrything looks kinda shiny and see-through   its COOL
mmm i shud stop reading this thread i always wanna do more


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I probably overreacted. It was a state of near total anasthesia and I thought I had died. I probably was not in too much danger physical danger. There probably was not enough ether to kill.

The trip is going good now and the ether has worn off.

Edit:

As terrifying as that was, I am already wanting to do the ether again. The thought is kind of scary.  If what I saw was real then it might piss off the gods. Not something I want to do. It felt and seemed real but was probably just delusional thoughts.

I will make sure that I don't pass out with the rag on my face if I do it again.

I went out to get my glasses that I had left out there about an hour ago. As I walked closer to the shed where I did the ether I was filled with dread. Afraid that I would see my dead body on the floor and my puinishment would begin again. I knew it was illogical but I could not help it. I was relieved when I got there and found no body inside.


----------



## Ultrapsyber

^ yeah Tryptamine I hope you are ok... let us know!


----------



## Ultrapsyber

ahhhh... you answered my question 


...personally I am still watching everything around this room take on beautiful watery wavy patterns... I can see it... and feel it... wave after wave after wave...


----------



## DexterMeth

just got off the FUCKING EARLY shift of work and am going to kill a 12 pack of miller.

drunk by 10:00am :D


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm nicely stoned and feeling fine off a line of some H. 

I should have posted last night or written something down...between the H and weed I was delusional or something. I kept thinking one of the boards on Bluelight was on fire, so I kept going to the main screen to find which one was burning and put it out. It was weird.


Sounds like a crazy trip TD. Did the ether give you a headache afterwards at all?


----------



## The Anti-Man

I just plugged 100mg of amitriptyline, so I'll be high soon!


----------



## Phant0m

I just washed down 177mg of dxm... when it kicks in, another 177mg wil folow


----------



## Vaya

Trying to finish off a ball of white before going back to college... it's going quite nicely with a coupla bong rips here and there and 1.5mg Xanax to take the edge off. So coked up. 'Nother line time.


----------



## Chronik Fatigue

mmm meth... Relieve the rage with a twenty-seven guage!


----------



## The Anti-Man

K, that 100mgs of amitriptyline just killed me... am gonna sleep and dream strange dreams. Catch y'all later...


----------



## DexterMeth

Chronik Fatigue said:
			
		

> mmm meth... Relieve the rage with a twenty-seven guage!


lmfao. i've never heard that8(


----------



## DexterMeth

The Anti-Man said:
			
		

> K, that 100mgs of amitriptyline just killed me... am gonna sleep and dream strange dreams. Catch y'all later...


what the hell is that shit? all i know is that its a Trycilic.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

40mg of oxy. noddin. gonna snort 20mg in a sec. generic suck compared to the purdues.


----------



## repoman4you

Did a line of crushed mdma pill. Time for a line of coke...enjoy


----------



## hazejunk

took a shot of heroin when i woke up i'm still high as fuck, my eyes feel like there spinning when i close them.......


----------



## The Anti-Man

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> what the hell is that shit? all i know is that its a Trycilic.



It's used for sleep problems, and at high doses it's also an antidepressant. I took 100 mgs last night, the largest dose I've ever taken (but the anti-depressant does is nearly 300mg!!!! I don't think I could handle that much) and last night was the first time I've ever hallucinated on the stuff. It generally makes me feel all warm and I get pleasant body loads - for some reason, last night I got a lot of bodyload in my sinuses (?). I was feeling really drowsy and spaced when I went ot bed last night, but little did I know that was when all the fun was gonna begin.

Hallucinations, both auditory and visual, until the not-so-early hours of this morning - but absolutely no psychedelia! I've never hallucinated without psychedelics before, so it was a really weird experience. It was like being in a waking dream. I went to the bathroom at some point in the niight, but when I got in the bathroom, it was as bright as day, and its mirror image, so I'm too scared to go in there now in case I didn't urinate in the correct place, ahem.


----------



## paradoxcycle

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> what the hell is that shit? all i know is that its a Trycilic.




I find it extremely unpleasant. It has a feeling similar to Thorazine. IMO it's not recreational but different strokes for different folks I suppose


----------



## The Anti-Man

I've never tried Thorazine, but I have had some really good experiences on amitriptyline. I understand what you man about it not being recreational - you do have to do something when on it, it's not autoentertainment like E or shrooms or even weed, but it is still enjoyable (IMO).

(Man, look at me, using all the acronyms - I'm net-savvy!)


----------



## user99

having some little tramadol tonight , its kicking pretty fast mainly cause i didnt eat much today.... slowly in a relaxed state, but not as much as with most opiates.


----------



## TruthSpeaker1

pretty tweaked right now, hell yea.


----------



## Synto_

12mg Xanax and 24mg Dilaudid. 

The dilly shots were 8mg at a time, spaced out once every 10 min for 30 mins.

Floating.


----------



## DexterMeth

i thought i'd just be drinking beer today, but ending up scoring morphine :D fuck yeah! havent done any opiates in like 3 weeks man!

welcome home me.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

I've been doing morphine a LOT latley.  Fuck the rush is sooo fucking incredible.  I scratch a lot, but thats the only side effect I get so far.  I love right when it kicks in and you get that sweaty rush.


----------



## DexterMeth

yeah, me i love that too..but honestly my favorite part is when the rush is over, the stimulation has ended, and you trail off into a fat nod.  

the pins and needles feeling is fucking orgasmic though.  without a doubt.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm a lot higher than I thought I'd be on some H. I'm going to try and just dose once a day this week, and try to use a little less each day. I hope I can even get stuff to taper with. On the news page there was an article about a big bust and the city my gear comes from was mentioned. I think my guy knows plenty of people though, but if he can't get anything...well I'd be having a few shitty days that's for sure. 

That's why I got to cut back. Though I say that all the time lately. I meant to today, got some different stuff and it got me to this point of getting an awesome high, if I did more, and of course I did. So now I'm nodding face, feeling great, but it's kind of dampened because I feel guilty. 

It's tough to think you might say goodbye to a feeling so perfect.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

High on Klonopin. I fucking need it though, I have final exams tommorow and otherwise I wouldn't be able to get to sleep at all.


----------



## hazejunk

paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> I find it extremely unpleasant. It has a feeling similar to Thorazine. IMO it's not recreational but different strokes for different folks I suppose :



i took it once it's suppose to be a methadone potentiator(atleast "cold water world says so)but al it did was make my sleepy........but this dude also takes prozac as a recerationel drug, i think he needs some real drugs. but you are  getting temazepam to day right The Anti-Man? i think that then you will know that prozac and amitriptyline aren't really fun..........

i'm nice and high on heroin just took my morning shot feels GOOD


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Right now I am a little high on neurontin and I am drinking some poppy tea for the first time in several days. Made from a lot of stems. 



			
				Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> I'm nicely stoned and feeling fine off a line of some H.
> 
> I should have posted last night or written something down...between the H and weed I was delusional or something. I kept thinking one of the boards on Bluelight was on fire, so I kept going to the main screen to find which one was burning and put it out. It was weird.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a crazy trip TD. Did the ether give you a headache afterwards at all?



I had a slight headache on and off for maybe 1.5-2 hours a little while after the ether wore off. Not enough to bother me though.

It was definately a crazy, fucked up trip while on the ether. Something like upper third or fourth plateau DXM only my emotions were not dulled like they usually would be on high doses of DXM.




			
				DexterMeth said:
			
		

> what the hell is that shit? all i know is that its a Trycilic.



Amitriptyline is also an anticholinergic and causes visual and audio hallucinations if you take enough. It is little or no fun though, IMO. I did it a long time ago a few times and it made me feel like a sleepy zombie. Also made me hear voices and it was very hard to tell what was real and what was not.

According to info on erowid, tricyclics potentiate psychedelics. I'd like to find out how well it works. If I can get some I will take it daily for a week or two before tripping and find out. Taking one dose while or shortly before tripping does not have much of an effect, if any.


----------



## The Anti-Man

hazejunk said:
			
		

> i took it once it's suppose to be a methadone potentiator(atleast "cold water world says so)but al it did was make my sleepy........but this dude also takes prozac as a recerationel drug, i think he needs some real drugs. but you are  getting temazepam to day right The Anti-Man? i think that then you will know that prozac and amitriptyline aren't really fun..........
> 
> i'm nice and high on heroin just took my morning shot feels GOOD



Hey, man, I'm only just getting into the whole pharms thing this summer, before then I was all about the psychedelics. And on amitriptyline I've had fully immersive hallucinations (sans psychedlia) and I enjoy the body load, so I'm pretty happy with my "fake" drugs, thanks. Though fucking temazepam has been postponed, dammit, since the friend I'm meant to be taking it with (and whose it is) is working on her bloody essay. Though I've been told it's not as strong as xanax, and xanax has so far been one of my favourite highs. I do admit without reserve though that I need a hella lot more drug experience.

God, if my mother could hear me now...

Plus, when same friend gets back from Wales with her boyfriend, probably gonna be able to have some peyote, which will rock my socks... sock, I guess, for rhyming purposes.

And, man, BL is not healthy for me, since in the past two days reading the threads I've pretty much convinced myself to try heroin if I ever get the chance.

God, if my mother could hear me NOW...


----------



## Gaz_hmmmm

Been tooting H since 2pm. Gonna pop some codeine, go in the bath and then toot some more H!


----------



## Slay

*ocean of joy*

swimmin through it


----------



## Pingu

pissed as fuck tbh.

vodka > smack+crack+pills+lsd+xanax+weed


----------



## pesuto

this shit


----------



## Carl Landrover

As usual there's plenty of opiate using BL'ers. 

Is there any name for when you wake right up and blow some bags?

Like I get to say "wake & bake" when I wake up and get high on the MJ, which I'm actually about to do, even though I been up for 30minutes now. Naps are really refreshing and it's helped add to the relaxed mood...since my body was there already without drugs (well actually I fell asleep about 2.5 hours after last doing some diesel, so meh).


----------



## DexterMeth

Pingu said:
			
		

> pissed as fuck tbh.
> 
> vodka > smack+crack+pills+lsd+xanax+weed


i tend to not believe these type of posts one bit... even though i've done combos like this a handful of times.  Still though...come the fuck on...

pretty coherient and neat typing for being that fucking out of it.


anyways...as for me?  Being high on morphine all last night.  Woke up at 5am for the semi early shift at work...did more morphine...got home in the afternoon, did more...drnak some beer...and am contemplating more morphine..but will at least start with cracking open another cold miller. mmmm


----------



## mrsumone

20mg OC snorted (2nd time) + 2mg clonazepam



heaven.


----------



## Synto_

160mg Oxycontin up the nose and four bowls full of fresh kief from some heady nuggets.

Just smoked a philly and I'm faded as fuck.


----------



## harryG

A good night to hang out in Drug Culture... Anyone else drunk off thier ass?

I also had a few bowls of some good dank


----------



## Reverend_Lust

ok this is boring but im bored. Drank some Old english and smoked some seni star and AK47. Nice night.  I got off school at 9:30 so it was a late start


----------



## null_null

i just did some oxycodone for the first time (20mg up the nose). nice stuff, gonna
do some more later %)


----------



## meesa

Its hard to be high on nothing when all you want is something..  
I can't have my coke fests till I get a job (and pass their drug test).  Who knows when the hell that'll happen!


----------



## Pingu

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> i tend to not believe these type of posts one bit... even though i've done combos like this a handful of times.  Still though...come the fuck on...
> 
> pretty coherient and neat typing for being that fucking out of it.
> 
> 
> anyways...as for me?  Being high on morphine all last night.  Woke up at 5am for the semi early shift at work...did more morphine...got home in the afternoon, did more...drnak some beer...and am contemplating more morphine..but will at least start with cracking open another cold miller. mmmm



how is vodka on it's own a combo? i was saying vodka is greater than all those put together.  ive only actually ever had a few of those


----------



## The Anti-Man

Took 150mg of amitriptyline about two hours ago... am niucely floating away now... moving unnecessary and effortful... oh man i feel so nice...


----------



## LiveIllegal

Son....Im not on _any_ drugs, what are you talking about?!

8( 

That smiley is indispensible.  If I spelled that right.  That's a cool word.


----------



## DexterMeth

Pingu said:
			
		

> how is vodka on it's own a combo? i was saying vodka is greater than all those put together.  ive only actually ever had a few of those


yeah, my bad.  i was pretty damn fucked up when i wrote that, and obviously over looked the little greater than sign.  Now knowing what you really meant, i still think you're wrong .  eheheh


----------



## RyanM

hm  we finished we meaning me and a friend a can of computer duster today.  yeah don't even start.  it was pretty fun till the can ran out and left us with the b iggest headache ever.  uh yeah I'm at home now. I'm going to go have fun (right) with my bread bag and air wick can.  this might be LOW but it's not the LOWEST. cuz uh you know    there's lower like uh  gold spray paint.  HEY that reminds me I have sum in the garage but it's too cold outside. I can't do it inside because yeah I tried that once and my dad started yelling and screaming about the smell and I had no idea what he was talking about since I couldn't smell anything but I guess everyone else could. I got out of it though.

yeahhh I know if I die it's my fault okay. get it,got it good.


----------



## blahblahblahblah

try some freon or toluene if you like inhalants and dont care about your health.


----------



## Ninjetic

I'm trippin out and laughing about it:D Took 200mg 5htp and smoked a few bowls. I keep seeing the weirdest shit, I went to the fridge to get a taco and all the tacos were laughin at me....So I ate the tacos


----------



## RyanM

[EDIT- NO SOURCING]- Pdx


----------



## harryG

Just say NO Ryan


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

High on a large dose of poppies and 1.5mg doi insufflated. I wanted just mild psychedelic effects to go with the poppies and nodding but it was stronger than I expected. A medium +3.

Very colorful and euphoric -  

[EDIT- Please don't assist someone in sourcing]-Pdx

Sorry, I didn't know that counted as sourcing


----------



## Synto_

Been smoking blunts most of the day. So high. I think I've gone through a little over 1/4oz and coated the inside of each blunt with some heady hash oil. Just banged a little bit of smack/Dilaudid combo for the first time in a long while. Kind of forgot what it felt like. More than satisfied. Will be copping some xanax and whippits within the next couple hours. Damn, I feel like a junky but I didn't have to work today, so that's my excuse. So faded.


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

*I am so utterly stoned.

Been stoned for the past 2 days, got sooo disgustingly retarded last nite...8(  ugh so much weed, too much has been shmoked..........   *


----------



## drug_wench

weeeeed, alcohol, hash, ice and methamphetamine
strangely feeling ore put-of-it than usual
mst of bn those two clean days!!!!!


----------



## Carl Landrover

Lately I've thoroughly enjoyed railing a fat line while watching Michael Bolton beat the shit out of the copier machine, then vaping, and watching the rest of the movie.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Poppies(pods+leaves), 22.5mg hydrocodone, 3g neurontin. 180mg dxm to potentiate the opiates. Feels good, but I wish the itching would stop

Edit: I ate a huge poppy about an hour ago. It was baseball size. 

I'm still feeling the DOI also. It's wearing off though. Down to +2.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

I can fucking see why they say morphine is addictive now.  Goddamned I want more MORPHINE!!!


----------



## hardunderground

arrgh i'm on adderall and i feel like talking and no one's around!


----------



## HazeEM

pretty high... took a five day break from all opiates then tonight snorted a 40mg oxy and smoked bongloads all night


----------



## RyanM

okay I found my ether any way. argh. something bad happened. I mean really bad.  I know all you already warned me it was going to happen but I didn't listen.  okay well uh I don't know. I guess this person we've been dealing with  is really undercover DEA or something and he's the reason why EVERYBODY got busted before like if you remember my news article about that girl yeah he's the reason why.  

well he told me that he has been uh helping me stay out of jail or something but as he explained it "you know those radars for planes when they come in and they flash? well you're one of the names that is flashing"  I guess I somehow got on top of the list  in just a couple months  like not even a year and uh  he all wants me to talk to him and his other partner tomorrow and I guess uh help them out or something and uh snitch people out or help them catch people. 

I don't want to though. I seriously don't.  I think I'm just going to run. i MEAN they don't even have anything on me I was just the driver and stuff   but I guess I know everything cuz uhhh yeah but I REALLLY DON'T no seriously I don't.  I mean like they all asked me about the lab buut argh there is no lab seriously. this isn't cool. IDIDN'T EVEN DO ANYTHING. 

I don't know  how I got on the list so fast.   it's not cool.   arghhh I wish I was under 18 but noo I'm 19 and they alll are threatening all this stuff. arghh I don't want to go in tomorrow I don't think I'm going to.  but they all know where I live   but I DON'T KNOW  anything SERIOUSLY  ahh  I'm just going to turn off my phone and go and hide or something.  I didn't deall or sell or anything I just drove  arghh. I don't know. I don't want to work for them. this isn't fair.

I don't get it cuz he alll did the drugs with us and smoked tweaked too and I asked him about that and he all said something about how he has to go to rehab after  other case or something  and he's been in a million rehabs   and he's been working for them for like 10 years

I don't know I don't get it I didn't do anything   how in the world did I get on their radar so fast? grr

he's all like I warned you months ago  I gave you a warning but you didn't take it and now look where you are you have to get out of this   this isn't going any where  the road you are on is just going to lead you in jail or dead *sigh* and when push comes to shove  no one will be there for you   and the only ones that will be crying will be your parents

then he all told me how much trouble he's been through just to keep me out because I'm a good kid and I shouldn't be in this and all this stuff

I don't know  it's not that easy  I can't just get out  but I can't just start working for themm it's not cool

I'm just going uhh not go or something  I have to think about this it's too much to think about I will just uhh try to avoid this sitution I got myself into and hope it just uhh blows over or something

ARGHH not cool. not cool at all.


----------



## RyanM

my days are clearly numbered. he said  each  night I go home is a good night for me.   THAT is a huge threat.  *sigh* I just don't know.   this is too much of reality for me. it's too real. I don't like it.   I just want everything to be all okay again.   grr stupid ice. Now I see it's really boiling to 100 degrees  not freezing cold.  and now it's allll too late.  SEE! I should of stuck to adderall.


----------



## drug_wench

dam ryan, thats sum freaky shit - im getting all paranoid just reading that.....
i hate corrupt bastard cops
i wud bet cops use all their confiscated products - i mean what the fuck else r they gonna do wiv it??
im wonderfully stoned and cruising on sum tramadol, which is also making me feel amazingly tipsy off 3 beers
i think im gonna take it quiet tonite


----------



## Ninjetic

Ak47 tastes great, the smoke even smells sweet as hell. On my way home the cops decided to follow me for quite a very long distance just to piss me off and make me nervous (as soon as the cops disappeared down another street I made it to my house quick as hell and lit up some AK and popped a bar. Not having done bars in 6 months and this being the first time I've smoked AK47 I'm having a damn good time by myself. Going to a concert later thats playin a ton of my favorite metal bands (and I haven't been to a show in forever!) This has been an interesting start to another friday the 13th, lets hope the worst is over for me. Shine on you crazy diamonds, and peace to all of yous!!


----------



## Die2Versify

2 red xmas trees.  I'm rolling so hard!  My friends wizzing glowsticks in my face.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Wow, I'm glad I read all that stuff Ryan wrote after my adventure through the city. 

Had one too many drug dealers in my car for one day. Did sniff a free line of uncut dope, that wasn't ready to be sold yet because it was too strong or something like that. I was a bag deep at that point, but shortly after I could feel the high rising and got very relaxed, very warm and comfortable. A nice high indeed.  That dope was darker than most of the dope I get and had a stronger smell.

I'm probably going to get bags from this other guy later, bit more expensive, but they give me a good nod of a little bit.


Geez, I feel geeked already, and my H day has barely begun. Gonna shove all up in my face tonight. (It's 3:34pm in the afternoon now).:D


----------



## Synto_

60mg Methadone, 80mg Oxycontin, and 3 fat blunts w/ hash oil smeared ont he inside. I'm sooooo faded. It tookm like twenty minutes to type all this.


----------



## throwitallaway "

Sniffing coke all night and drinking, just after a line about 2 minutes ago so pretty fucked up. 

Happy January all

Plus i can get LSD again, happy motherfucking days!

I think their Taz devils, any had them?


----------



## clip'

800mg cimetidine .25mg triazolam and another .25 to come soon. 

fuck i love benzos.


----------



## KemicalBurn

Only on a nice 12 year old atm, but i think i'll be indulging in some K tonight.

Happy birthday Me!


----------



## Carl Landrover

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> I'm probably going to get bags from this other guy later, bit more expensive, but they give me a good nod of a little bit.
> 
> 
> Geez, I feel geeked already, and my H day has barely begun. Gonna shove all up in my face tonight. (It's 3:34pm in the afternoon now).:D



Damn, I shouldn't have wrote I was getting those different bags that made me nod easy. I didn't end up getting them, though it's hard to be mad nodding off right now. I start inhaling, start to feel my eyes get heavy. By the time I exhale, I'm already nodding. Great pixel vision, body feels tingly and warm.


----------



## The Anti-Man

Yeah, I just took 50mg of diazepam a little while ago... thinking about taking some more...

Edit - 20 min later - Yeah, so I just took 20mg more and I'm feeling Fucked now... nice and smooth...

I wanna be like David Watss

Fafafafafafafafafafa

Seeing double...

Edit- So yeha, ami pretty gfucked right now, and y frind is noring rieally loudly by e but i don;t have th hat to throw her owt... i do wnat more though... mayb tiem for amitroptyline,.....

EDIT: 100mg of amitriptyline... fuckedd...


----------



## Cannabliss

im higher than a motherfucker right now!  i noticed that after smoking a bowl with a regular bic lighter, I used a "torch" lighter I got a lot higher than I had with the regular lighter


----------



## The Anti-Man

Fjck I can barely see straigth,,, movement is didifucilt and ii dont wqnnt go to bed yet, but i'm heading that way... hry... enyone knwo how to authoris itunes so it can videos///?


----------



## syymphonatic

yay adderall and ridiculous hotboxing of several fat joints in rapid succession. ooomg.
i don't know what to do with myslf!


----------



## pinkythebrain1

*bigdayout 06*

 i will be high when the big day out gets here to the gold coast (not worryied about the sniffer dogs ive got a plan ha ha ha )


----------



## pesuto

A little Drugs and Alcohol go a long way or about 24 miles round trip!


----------



## RyanM

dadada more ether.


----------



## mrsumone

So high.  I love pot brownies :D


----------



## qwe

wtf?  why does everyone like coke?  it sucks ass


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

High on poppies, hydrocodone, and some wine


----------



## uumpaloompa

90mg of methadone, and I just shot 300mg of dope, Ic ant really see straight, but that tatse in my mouth is ohh so pleasurable.


----------



## qwe

i retract my earlier post.  coke is better if ur doing something or hanging out.  earlier i was just bored in the afternoon doing coke and it sucked


----------



## sick and wrong

qwe. i'm doing coke and its great just been chattin shit to my ma for the last hour hope she doesnt notice i'm wired


----------



## myanmar

High on  tramadol...
starting to appreciate this shit more and more


----------



## sick and wrong

if you'te wired post 2nite cos i am and its great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Anti-Man

myanmar said:
			
		

> High on  tramadol...
> starting to appreciate this shit more and more



Everyone disses the ol' trammy, but it's what got my through my shitty job everyday this past summer...


----------



## sick and wrong

whats the best thing to cope with a coke come down?


----------



## KemicalBurn

^food, then sleep.


----------



## sick and wrong

dont think sleep will happen for awhile!!!!!!!!!!:D


----------



## KemicalBurn

Then call up some dame and fuck the shit out of her :D


----------



## EuphoricBliss2

Getting ready to do a nice bag of heroin  - this makes the day worth it


----------



## orbital_forest

watooties


----------



## mrsumone

just smoked a couple bowls and eating my second firecracker as we speak..


----------



## Carl Landrover

sick and wrong said:
			
		

> whats the best thing to cope with a coke come down?



I don't know what's good for the comedown, but you'll thank yourself tomorrow morning if you drink water now. Or else you might have a bad headache tomorrow.


----------



## RyanM

duadada more ether  yes welcome to the land of the wa wa's  hmm vision distorted unclear   I see the air blink. every time mutilply this time over again time and time again. paranoid.


----------



## RyanM

dude I    think I don't know    uhhh    ahhhhh I   DON'T KNOW   buut I have uhh think this ether but  kill   me but I   don't know  I think   it's just my other stuff   I can see me looking over me me right now   I see me see me       I'm that other see that other person I see the outline of the outline   this is a   whole different me  Odhsofhs  woah everything EVERYTHING seems like it's slowing down or like   wait Nevedrmind ahhh all everyhing thing seems all weirdd sfosh AHHH okay uhhh sorry NEVERMIIND bye I think trhis is is all all in my nind allll Cahh I can't even  anythingsdhfos AHHHH   AHHHHH

 shodiufhso okay nevermind    I just can't see  with my two eyes   buut ahh that sounds idiotic but wait okay uhhhhh MAYBE  I have no idea what is going onnn  wait no  that osunds stupid AHHH WEIRD CAN'T BREATHE      ne ermindoufhsgs AHH okay UHHH sorry about this stupid idiotic post OMG IDIOT DUHHH omg! I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS I didn't EVEN SEE like AHHHHHH

omg OKAY UHH YEAHH! I Just passed out OBVIOUSLY and now I just realize it OMG ahhhhhhh hang on AHH AHA okay UHHHH NEVERMIND      Bye   ahhh iM JSUT going to auhhh Die NPWshofhss   OKAY sohyfsoufgsgb BYE


----------



## RyanM

ABBBB FSOFHSGO I did just pass out twice.  AHHH sorry ahh  yikes this is so crzy uhmmm  sorry bye


----------



## RyanM

AHHHHH I think     all this bad stuff is happening seriously buuut uh I won't tell you unless   I'M SERIOUS and now I'm not so sure    UHHHH this doesn't make sense  good night   ahhh weird weird weird


----------



## wallyfx

im rollin pretty hard its my first time rollin i feel so nice and good and i love everythinh man i love my fingers and wow i need to dance right now


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Night bud.  I ain't high anymore.  Play it safe Ryan, you can get a lot more fun out of life if you take it a little slower.


----------



## pesuto

Crack. Marijuana. Alcohol. Caffeine. Nicotene. Pussy!


----------



## RyanM

woah I don't remember posting 4 posts.  weird. I just remember the very first one.  oh well back to the starter fluid. back to the ether.


----------



## sick and wrong

beaked up again, 2nights in row cant be good but it sure is fun!:D


----------



## DexterMeth

Ryan M, you are the most fucked up person on BL without a doubt.

Im high as shit on morphine.


----------



## phished18

2.5mg Clanozepam. Had to drive a decent amount too and started nodding out along the way. At one point passed out and almost ran into a sign. Got a large coffee with two shots of espresso which helped for the rid home but I'm still feeling that benzo warmth.


----------



## yucatanboy2

^PLEASE DON"T DRIVE INTOXICATED

Just sobered up from a bowl, some kava and a triple mocha.... nice chill combo that balances out well.  The coffee conteracts the stupidity of the weed, and the weed and kava counteracts the jitteryness of the coffee.


----------



## mrsumone

just smoked a joint and waiting for my batch of pot brownies to cool.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Poppies, hydrocodone, neurontin, and several large glasses of wine. Pretty high/drunk, feeling good. Just took 120mg of DXM to potentiate the opiates.

Wish I had some benzos to add to it


----------



## user99

Xanax 4mg to start off the day...


----------



## Canis aureus

Morphine and super kratom; bit nodding... oh, is that high... but warm for sure.


----------



## harryG

DRUNK AS FUCK...  Dude Ryan, be careful man. You are really starting to worry me with all your shit that you're doing now. I would be more than happy to meet you sometime, but seriously lay off that shit. I don't want you to be a fricken vegetable.

Peace man


----------



## HazeEM

everyone just shut up about ryan m. hundreds of BL'ers in the past have tried to warn him about his drug use and he hasn't listened to a single one of them. he's proved that he's just the type of person who has to learn the hard way.

on topic: nice and cozy on 70mg hydrocodone and aa few too many bong rips


----------



## pesuto

No Bone


----------



## RyanM

are you in trouble? nope. cool. need more. need more need more .   more ETHER!


----------



## Pingu

i fucking love nangs


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

Yuck Ryan doesnt that cause really bad hangovers?  I just woke up from a dream where I was running around chasing lines.


----------



## Free Radical

i am opiated.......



........it is good.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Tokey-tokerson said:
			
		

> Yuck Ryan doesnt that cause really bad hangovers?  I just woke up from a dream where I was running around chasing lines.



That's the impression I was under, as far as ether goes. Although, I've never done it nor have I ever discussed it with someone who has, so I'm just going by something I might have read at one point (probably erowid). 

I've got similar dreams most nights, Tokey. I then emulate them, in real life. 




			
				Free Radical said:
			
		

> i am opiated.......
> 
> 
> 
> ........it is good.



I am so there.


Edit: I'm freaking wrecked. I'm glad I didn't pile on that third bag!


----------



## smackem

Man synto has the best hookups. Me and you enjoy the same type of drugs synto. Give me oxy, dillies, and headies!






~90mg of hydro, just enough to avoid withdrawls. If I don't find a hook for strong opiates/iods I might as well just get clean.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Right now I am high on poppies and neurontin. Just got back from my first class at college. I felt none of the social anxiety/panic attacks that I would normally feel around strangers, thanks to the drugs. I have to go back in a few hours for another class. I hope the poppies don't wear off too much before then.

Edit:
Just drunk  a 24oz can of malt liquor and smoked a cigarette. Also drunk a little bit of vodka

I should be getting some acid in the next week.  


			
				Tokey-tokerson said:
			
		

> Yuck Ryan doesnt that cause really bad hangovers?  I just woke up from a dream where I was running around chasing lines.



I've used ether maybe five times and it has never caused a hangover for me. I don't stay high for very long on it though, usually 15-20 minutes of breathing the fumes. I did do it for 30-45 minutes during a mescaline+mushroom trip and I think I became completely anesthitized for a few minutes, or at least high enough to black out for a few minutes. 

I don't use ether very often.



			
				RyanM said:
			
		

> are you in trouble? nope. cool. need more. need more need more .   more ETHER!



I assume you know that starting fluid contains other things besides ether. Those could be very dangerous and damaging to your health. Even doing pure ether all the time would probably do some damage. If you are really using starting fluid so often, you will probably regret it before too long.


----------



## RyanM

ether this is the last day I'm doing you. NOOO PLEASE! NO !   YES! I 'M SORRY  NOOOOO don't leave meee


----------



## x-chick

damn coke    it has to be cut with someting hmm.. acid like.   i even thought maybe it was molly, heh..  unless this is what meth feels like.  feelin really good, so good in fact, i'm off to get totally trashed!  %)   peace


----------



## RyanM

I threw away my ether  well not all of it I still have a tiny bit left buut I'm not going to do it I don't think  cuz I'm becoming mentally retarded  ahhh  noooo it's all ether's fault.


----------



## orbital_forest

^^ i certainly hope your running that starting fluid down a PVC pipe bud...if not then damn wtf are you doing to your brain


----------



## RyanM

pvc pipe? huh? NO nigga no!  you spray a water bottle half full of starter fluid (ether)  and then the other half with water. SHAKE shake shake for 5 minutes and all the good ether goes on top. it makes two layers. ta da.


----------



## mrsumone

^^ this guy


anyways im coked up and coked out know what im talkin bout?


----------



## dejavu1111

3 hits of EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## orbital_forest

im pleasantly drunk at the moment..this is becoming an everyday habit and im not even 21 yet *fear*


----------



## subdefy

starter fluid is not ONLY ether....


----------



## Slay

orbital_forest said:
			
		

> im pleasantly drunk at the moment..this is becoming an everyday habit and im not even 21 yet *fear*



Come on man, alkohol aint counts:D.


----------



## orbital_forest

well then im not drunk right now at all lol

dammit this is the 3rd day in a row...god damn beer and psytrance is such a good combination....


----------



## orbital_forest

im fawking stawmped....this bud is treating me nicely even tho its just some beasters....so drunk.
...so stoned.....so happy...gonna eat 2c-i tommorow....wee


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm way higher than I thought I'd be.

I did 6 bags yesterday total.

I blew 2 about an hour ago (for 3 total), and I'm higher now than I was at any point yesterday. The variety in purity of street dope is quite disconcerting.  


I'm going to finish this bowl, then lay there and watch season 2 of 24. I watched the first season, when it was originally on TV, but didn't follow any of the other ones. Now that I'm watching season 5, I kind of want to see what I missed. I'm pumped, it's real easy to get into that show.


----------



## stealthninja012

like 400mg of demerol. im in opiod heaven right now. I havent nodded like this in a long time, and I miss it so much. lovely.


----------



## meesa

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> I'm way higher than I thought I'd be.
> 
> I did 6 bags yesterday total.
> 
> I blew 2 about an hour ago (for 3 total), and I'm higher now than I was at any point yesterday. The variety in purity of street dope is quite disconcerting.
> 
> 
> I'm going to finish this bowl, then lay there and watch season 2 of 24. I watched the first season, when it was originally on TV, but didn't follow any of the other ones. Now that I'm watching season 5, I kind of want to see what I missed. I'm pumped, it's real easy to get into that show.


 

just to go off topic for a i min...   24 is THE best show!  Youll love season 4...  I just finished that b4 season 5 started and it was really good!!


----------



## mrsumone

coke and 40mg OC.. nicely done.


----------



## Formico

> That's the impression I was under, as far as ether goes. Although, I've never done it nor have I ever discussed it with someone who has



I;ve had ether before. I might say a mite of ether. Ether on down. And so forth.

Anyway, 

nitrous dreaMS of lonely asshole tight, in the days of dreaming we sold right across the belly of a black tiger.And reclusive tightness.

I was once called. Johanne ruse aNND .  

Like snowy mountain cream on hot made celery and foregone conclusions. Like yellow apple struddle and a puddle made noodles. Like a happy belly laughing at the sound of it's own name. Like a fudg-cicle slimy with Bart Simspon's apetite. 

Like a meme like a gene, , like a gene like a gene like a meme, so he says, in all. Russians have coldness, a cycle of spinning, Tao circle, warmth in them. 

Fuck it, why am I on the internet if I'm on nitrous. 

ghghghghghg


----------



## Carl Landrover

My H hookup is in JAIL. 

His friend called me up and said he could get me something today. Might be my last bundle for a while, so I guess I'll try to make it last as long as possible/not go for a high but just staying away from being sick.


Using up my last bag now, hopefully this comes through.


----------



## throwitallaway "

Stoned.


----------



## smackem

good luck carl. I have since tappered off hydrocodone with PT, dosing 3-4 pods in the morning. I am 2 days past my hydro use and will get off PT and on bupe within a day or two. NO NOTICABLE WDS/ANXIETY.

This is the way to do it folks. But i don't like pt really at all, so abuse isn't much of an issue with me.


----------



## RyanM

force my hand I will sign anything just cos i'm lonely just do anything just cos I'm lonely sign your name I won't tell any one just cos i'm lonely steal my game go on take everything just cos i'm lonely lalalala give me your cash for questions just cos i'm lonely steal my game I won't tell any one just cos i'm lonely sign your name go on take everything just cos i'm lonely give me your  cash for questions because I am lonely


----------



## Cat Again

smoking a bowl.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

High on lots of poppies, vodka, and 3mg DOI that I smoked 10 hours ago. Also just smoked part of a cigarette that was soaked in salvia extract and dried several times. About to smoke the rest.  

Orbs are flying around my room

I feel like I am mutating


----------



## Uponit

Had a couple beers after i got home and now about to drop my first pill in 4 months while listening to Astrix...life is good


----------



## throwitallaway "

Drank lots of buckfast tonic wine 15 per cent.... gram of coke..in the rock too.haha. some lsd and yokes and lots of spliifs....hardly know where i am .....taking close looks at ths escreen to make sure im tpying preoperly....poablyt not iu'dunno it's all going away to fuck.away outside to look at ehs stars with my joints.

Happy wEEKND all


----------



## axl blaze

I am officially crunked the fuck up... beer and bud all night.

gotta go get another 40...


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Heroin induced bliss.


----------



## meesa

coke induced bliss...i guess



heres an edit:...rather bored...actually


----------



## pesuto

No heroin just cannabis-sativa/indica!


----------



## per ou

on 3 blue dolphins and been smoking some pretty good pot. i railed all 3 dolphins but didn't feel anything for hours and then suddenly started rolling real nice. now i'm having some very nice colorful visuals and loving it :D


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

90mg focalin xr, 2mg klonpin, 60mg morphine.  I've been good all this week and I needed a reward lol.


----------



## smackem

OC

a common nickname for oc around here is 'O-SKIS' would be how it is spelt phonetically.

So im on around 100 mg of oc, thanks for askin. Yesterday night i tried to go out, then me and my buddy smoked a bowl of keff outta the bong, and i was toast. I nodded off from 8 to 1030, then was so out of it i was like, fuck the bar im noddin. And i nodded.


----------



## Carl Landrover

It started a few years ago, getting messed up on Saturdays. I always had a completely open house, and when I first started smoking would just have a few friends over and get completely toasted. 

So now being a Saturday, I got that good old nostalgic feel. Went to work for a few hours this morning, came home, and then said fuck the dope taper schedule I laid out (as I did end up getting those 10 bags the other night, that guy was clutch!), and I just railed a huge line.  

I'm not going to feel any guilt, though I'll probably kick myself in a few days when I'm sick, but I was bound to get sick eventually. For now, I'm just going to keep floating on. Enjoy your weekend everybody.


(BTW, I think I've heard OC referred to as "O-skis" around here, but the majority of the time it's "Ocean" or "Oscar").



			
				meesa said:
			
		

> just to go off topic for a i min...   24 is THE best show!  Youll love season 4...  I just finished that b4 season 5 started and it was really good!!



Yeah, that show is intense. It's even better on tape/DVD because you don't have to go through the commercials. They really take some of the intensity/edge-of-your-seatedness (ha) out of the show. Besides the shows they've showed for Season 5, I've only seen Season 1 and the first 6 hours of 2, so I've got a while to go until Season 4.


----------



## Machination

This thread sucks...what's the fucking point in telling everyone....

OMG..WoW guys....I'm feeling ssooo gooood...mmm..aahhh..mmm 

Whoops!! I just drooled on myself...8(


How old is everyone??...just curious!!


----------



## Synto_

Machination said:
			
		

> This thread sucks...what's the fucking point in telling everyone....
> 
> OMG..WoW guys....I'm feeling ssooo gooood...mmm..aahhh..mmm
> 
> Whoops!! I just drooled on myself...8(
> 
> 
> How old is everyone??...just curious!!



Hey Greenlighter, if you don't like it you can always stay the fuck out :D 

Just downed 8mg Xanax and 4 bags of smack up the nose. Noddin pretty hard. Trying to decide if I should down this cap of G now,. or wait a couple hours.


----------



## HazeEM

waiting for this 2.75mg clonazepam to enter my bloodstream, then gonna go crush a 30 pack and smoke with some friends.


----------



## Machination

Synto_ said:
			
		

> Hey Greenlighter, if you don't like it you can always stay the fuck out :D
> 
> Just downed 8mg Xanax and 4 bags of smack up the nose. Noddin pretty hard. Trying to decide if I should down this cap of G now,. or wait a couple hours.



Or I could voice myself and say that your a fucking douchbag    !


And I could also wonder why you would want to waste a good high writing
needless bullshit, trying to make yourself look extreme..  

WoW..I guess i feel ya though!!!!!


I feel better already!!!


----------



## harryG

^ So why are you here posting worthless shit???

Fuckin hypocrite


----------



## mrsumone

Machination said:
			
		

> Or I could voice myself and say that your a fucking douchbag    !
> 
> 
> And I could also wonder why you would want to waste a good high writing
> needless bullshit, trying to make yourself look extreme..
> 
> WoW..I guess i feel ya though!!!!!
> 
> 
> I feel better already!!!




"Wasting a good high"? How is posting a few sentences or a paragraph "wasting a good high"?

Hopefully the drugs you get don't only last a few minutes. Greenlighter.

___________________________________________


Anyways just snorted 40mg oc and took 2mg xanax.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Machination said:
			
		

> This thread sucks...what's the fucking point in telling everyone....
> 
> OMG..WoW guys....I'm feeling ssooo gooood...mmm..aahhh..mmm
> 
> Whoops!! I just drooled on myself...8(
> 
> 
> How old is everyone??...just curious!!



I kind of like seeing what other BL'ers are doing as far as drugs.


If you do drugs everyday, it's not much of a waste of a high to type something out. The majority of the drugs I do, I wouldn't want to be out elsewhere anyways, and lying on your bed doped up is better later in the day.


----------



## LinZ-E

meesa - hilarious post.

I don't use drugs anymore but I am reading a book about someone who just drank a cuppa....


----------



## Madhatter4

On 2mg Xanax + 30mg Ambien:D


----------



## wallyfx

im coming down from 1 1/2 e and i just smoked some bowls i feel great


----------



## Synto_

Machination said:
			
		

> Or I could voice myself and say that your a fucking douchbag    !
> 
> 
> And I could also wonder why you would want to waste a good high writing
> needless bullshit, trying to make yourself look extreme..
> 
> WoW..I guess i feel ya though!!!!!
> 
> 
> I feel better already!!!



You spend your time doing what you want when you're fucked up and others spend it doing what they want, even if it they want to "waste" a few seconds of their high "writing needless bullshit". I think you're just a little angry that you don't have anything to get fucked up on and share with us. You've actually devoted your time (multiple posts) to bitching about other people stating that they are fucked up. Get a hobby, and like I previously stated, you can always get the fuck out if you don't like it. Fucking noob.


Edit: I added 2 caps of G and two blunts w/ hash oil to the mixture in my last post. Fuuuucked up.


----------



## Xihias

Synto_ said:
			
		

> You spend your time doing what you want when you're fucked up and others spend it doing what they want, even if it they want to "waste" a few seconds of their high "writing needless bullshit". I think you're just a little angry that you don't have anything to get fucked up on and share with us. You've actually devoted your time (multiple posts) to bitching about other people stating that they are fucked up. Get a hobby, and like I previously stated, you can always get the fuck out if you don't like it. Fucking noob.
> 
> 
> Edit: I added 2 caps of G and two blunts w/ hash oil to the mixture in my last post. Fuuuucked up.



You tellin' the man yo

The Man is up to a lot of things, you can't figure out the universe's secrets on ciggarettes and alcohol, and that's why they remain legal. If everyone's mind were to open, they would lose all controll. And those who are in controll are aliens, why are they stopping us from going forward ?1

People who bring about mass change in the oppisite are the ones that always end up dying mysteriously.


----------



## lee harvey

Soma. It's better then nothin.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

15mg hydrocodone, 3g neurontin, 1 cup of vodka, 150mg diphenhydramine, 195mg DXM, and cigarettes. Also some coffee and provigil for energy.

Feeling fucked up. Not feeling good yet, but the hydrocodone and dxm has not had time to kick in yet cause it has only been 20 or 30 minutes and the diphenhydramine was only takes 45-50 minutes ago so maybe it hasn't either.

Gotta kill the boredom


----------



## Cat Again

T*D, do you smoke pot? I dont think i have ever seen you post that you are stoned.

ANyway, im pretty stoned right now. Smoking another bowl as i type this.


----------



## orbital_forest

im pretty high,just ate some nice freschettas 4 cheese pizza,listening to some DnB and enjoying a night without ciggarettes(trying to cut back/quit eventually)....i am really stoned come to think of it....its groovy


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

The drugs have kicked in fully now. I'm feeling great, like floating



			
				Cat Again said:
			
		

> T*D, do you smoke pot? I dont think i have ever seen you post that you are stoned.
> 
> ANyway, im pretty stoned right now. Smoking another bowl as i type this.



I've never even tried pot. I would like to try it. I don't know where to get it. I don't know any drug dealers and have no friends. So it is going to be very hard to find it.

I'll probably have to grow my own someday, when I move out of my parents house.


----------



## Xihias

lol i am hy !1


----------



## Tiesto

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> The drugs have kicked in fully now. I'm feeling great, like floating
> 
> 
> 
> I've never even tried pot. I would like to try it. I don't know where to get it. I don't know any drug dealers and have no friends. So it is going to be very hard to find it.
> 
> I'll probably have to grow my own someday, when I move out of my parents house.



wow man you've done all these research chems and stuff, but u've never tried weed!  I'm in shock!  Weed would go so well while you're tripping on ur drugs, just roll up and smoke a fatty.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm still rolling from last night.


----------



## smackem

damn TD, you know pot is probaly the most widely used illegal drug. You need to try it man, it would go FANFUCKINGTASTIC with your t astes in drugs. It is slightly hallucionagenic. But just by a hair


----------



## mrsumone

i rolled last night off 2 red exclamation points/marks (!)... still feeling a lil scattered from that...


comin down from the coke but its hard to notice.. this 40mg OC is kickin in..



eh i think ill throw in a xanax bar and a few bud ices


fun weekend guys.


----------



## `bLow?

just ate about 5 7.5 vics...so i should be good.  hopefully eat a couple flex and smoke a couple bowls.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Tiesto said:
			
		

> wow man you've done all these research chems and stuff, but u've never tried weed!  I'm in shock!  Weed would go so well while you're tripping on ur drugs, just roll up and smoke a fatty.



Ha, was thinking the same thing. 

If you started smoking once in a while TD, and kept that low tolerance/remained getting BLASTED, taking a few rips during a trip would be amazing. 

I like tripping better if I have weed. You don't need much, just a couple rips when things are starting to get weird, and then you'll be gone...


Anyhow, after sleeping about 11 hours I woke up still feeling amazingly relaxed (still feeling slightly doped up [did a lot yesterday!], and I figured if I was still feeling it a bit, I might as well do some to add to it. So railed some dope and I'm vaping some herb now. A nice relaxing day before classes start.


----------



## The Anti-Man

> Monday, 23 January 2006 00:23
> 
> The Backseat, Baby
> MSN
> 00:23
> oh man, i am so drunk and high
> 
> xxx@hamilton.edu
> MSN
> 00:24
> jesus
> 00:24
> youve been drunk and high for how long, now?
> 
> The Backseat, Baby
> MSN
> 00:24
> i haven't been able to buy my train ticket on line, so i have to be a paddington by 8 am (now is twentyfive past midnight)
> 00:24
> so I need a taxi for 7 am to give myself enough time for sure
> 00:24
> and my ticket will be extra expensive
> 
> xxx@hamilton.edu[/email]
> MSN
> 00:24
> jesus
> 00:24
> thats so lame
> 
> The Backseat, Baby
> MSN
> 00:25
> and i still need to pack a lot (like my comp) and sleep and shower...
> 00:25
> sounds to me like no sleep
> 
> xxx@hamilton.edu[/email]
> MSN
> 00:25
> same here
> 
> The Backseat, Baby
> MSN
> 00:25
> oh, and smuggle the rest of my gree through paddington and plymouth and my mom...
> 00:25
> green*
> 
> xxx@hamilton.edu[/email]
> MSN
> 00:26
> jeez
> 00:27
> thats quite an adventure
> 00:27
> at least tell me youre packed up
> 
> The Backseat, Baby
> MSN
> 00:27
> hahaha...sob
> 00:27
> mostly
> 00:27
> except for my(your) speakers and laptop and toiletries
> 
> [xxx@hamilton.edu[/email]
> MSN
> 00:28
> cool
> 00:28
> how're those speakers working out?



Couldn't be bothered to type it all out again. I'm too high for this right now...


----------



## stealthninja012

tequila motherfucker. what? you wanna fight about it. lets go beeeeeyaatch.


----------



## axl blaze

just a couple bowls tonight


----------



## throwitallaway "

stoned to the bone here


----------



## mrsumone

drunk as a skunk..


----------



## buzzkiller

Boy o boy
man i fucked up

chcek it.....

I just......


smoked 1/2g of dust

slamed some dogfood(H) 

Sniffed 2 2mg xanax todem poles baby!!!  whew!!   ohh yea!

Smoked 4 big ass blunts>>ok..courtesy..my boy Ice-cheese

BTW.. he said they had a suprise, but im soooooo high i cant even tell!!!  whoo-hooo


And last but not least ...2 and 1/2 pills where the sun don't shine...

I kinda having trouble breething though...

but it's coo


cus man....I'm ssoooooo high and I wanted to share.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

mildly high. i snorted a oc80 earlier and then just snorted 40mg more a 30 minutes ago. still feelin nice. oh yea nice.


----------



## mrsumone

buzzkiller why did you snort your xanny bars?


----------



## Synto_

Waa ay too muchj. .. 10mgg xnax, 14mmg suboxne, , 40mgg vlium, and just swaljwlowed 3//4 cappof G. HAvvent ben thjis fuckws up ina mintue..,...hofly shit i foprgotni have nitrouus....beaiutful nightt.


----------



## stealthninja012

took 20mg methadone around 3pm at work, smoked a joint of dro and a blunt of some good mids, 2.5mg xanax; whent out to eat at red lobster and drank 2 double sunset something colodas, 2 shots of patron silver, and 3 tony montanas of that fizzire yayo.

feeling fucking something lovely right now. I havent felt this good not only from the drugs but just in general about myself in quite a long while. I almost forgot what being happy and being pround of myself felt like.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Got some H from a different guy who goes to a different city. I was already high on some, but then I tried this gear out. It's diesel alright, that's for sure.

I am soo itchy right now. I've actually rubbed skin off part of my nose in the past and I wouldn't be surprised if I itch my whole face off tonight. Haha, oh drugs, you certainly are a character.

What a great post-first-class night! I actually think some people in my night class might be dopeheads. Probably wishful thinking, always keepin' me eyes open, on the lookout.  Anyways, I'm off to watch Jack Bauer kick some ass. That guy just doesn't go down.


----------



## harryG

College, now that was a ball... Had some of the best times, you'll never remember with me. ALCOHOL!!!!

Yes, I am quite drunk


----------



## Sl33p3r

Synto_ said:
			
		

> Waa ay too muchj. .. 10mgg xnax, 14mmg suboxne, , 40mgg vlium, and just swaljwlowed 3//4 cappof G. HAvvent ben thjis fuckws up ina mintue..,...hofly shit i foprgotni have nitrouus....beaiutful nightt.



god damn i wish i was as high as you were synto


----------



## Cat Again

Smoked some base earlier. Then 2 beers and I took 22.5mg of hydrocodone about 30 minutes ago, its starting to kick in.

peace


----------



## mrsumone

My last 40mg of oxy for 2 weeks.. I need a break.


----------



## Cat Again

nodding nicely on 60mg of hydrocone.

Oh man, i havent felt this doped up in a long time.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ate 400mgs of tramal a little while ago, now am starting to feel the effects coming on quite nicely.   going out to play some pool tonight, possibly a road trip.

peace out all


----------



## pesuto

Watch out for the flying BEEELS!


----------



## Carl Landrover

Sort of did too much or probably more than I should have, now I'm soooo higj. Like the title says!


When I finish this bowl I have big plans of lying there motionless.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

banged 40mg of oxy a lil bit ago.. and feelin very fuckin nice. what a fuckin rush. cool and warm all a tthe same time. jsut amazing. first time in awhile and worth it. oh man.


----------



## meesa

hmm, more coke...  This stuff is damn good tho!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

had about .5g blat of amphets earlier this evening.  it was about 8 1/2 hrs ago and ive still got plenty left in the tank!

peace out


----------



## yucatanboy2

a beer and a couple bowls, its nice to end the night on a buzzed note


----------



## RyanM

100mg adderall,still have 120mg left for tomorrow,this may or may not last,doesn't depend on me,but I know I want it,and I need more and I will always need more.


----------



## orbital_forest

pleasantly stoned after a very delightful and weird psychedelic evening


----------



## harryG

Hey, I'm actually with ya this time Ryan... On 60mg Dexedrine... 

It's just to stay awake through the day though. I was out all last night drinkin.


----------



## Uponit

Another friday...another night of drugs&alcohol.

Just finished a botttle of wine, debating with myself if im too drunk to take a pill and head out with my friends or not?






Beatiful


----------



## ace of spades

ahh


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Mmmmm china white...


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I took some hydrocodone and neurontin earlier but it is wearing off now. Just plugged 3mg of DOI. Already feeling it a little. I may eat some poppies later.

Edit:
Ifleel like I am being disassembled by small elelctronic things. The can erase me. And everything else. this is fucked uop crazy.


----------



## TMoney11111

20 mg of hydrocodone and 300 mg cimetidine, lots and lots of weeeed.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Never had this much dope on me before. 

You know what a dopehead does when he's got lots of dope?


The answer is:

he does a lot of dope.


----------



## smackem

i would comment on your post regarding drugs in your immediate possesion, but I know that is probaly not an issue anymore, huh. 

Oxy, throughout the day. 200mg


Nothing like having dry heaves from a bad meal and seeing the oxy you ate 6 hours ago (whole) in the bottom of the toilet. It was about on my 7th dry heave. I guess that answers my thread on where do oxys go while they time rls.

And you better beilive that oxy was staring at me from the bottom of that bile filled toilet. Savvveee mee... Eaaattt meee again......


----------



## throwitallaway "

Clean out of it.....

took a load of triangle x's pills... spliffs..booze...and looking at some white debating whether to take it....

there's not really much of a debate is there?

haha 

I love the weeknd ! party on all


----------



## starstyx

I just got home at 10am and am still very much drunk off my ass after a alcohol and ghb bender. 

Gonna take another shot.


----------



## smackem

yuk, that makes my stomach turn starstyx.

swim railed 2 1/2 oc80s this morning. Pure morning indeed. I am about to light up a spliff. Rough life, huh.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Still tripping on the DOI, but it is slowly wearing off. At the peak, I smoked a cigarette that I had soaked in salvia extract and dried several times. Things got really weird when I did that.


Now also high on 3.5 baseball sized poppies and 10mg hydrocodone. I also took a couple of dramamine pills(50mg total).


----------



## IAmJacksUserName

Listen to Jesus Jimmy, and stay away from the marijuana!


----------



## Carl Landrover

Vaporizer resin is POTENT. Damn. I feel like I'm a spinnin'8(  <that's not the face I'm making, but that's what my vision feels like after taking a rip.


----------



## harryG

I am so drunk and fucked up on amphetamines... When I got home, our apartment was FUCKED... My roomates are seriously going to Hell. 


I decided to take some more random drugs when I saw it because it pissed me off so much... I really can't wait until they kick in, hopefully in the next 20 minutes or so.


I hope them fuckers have fun cleaning up in the morning because I am not helping out for once. I wasn't even here, I was at my girlfriends house... Anyone give me one reason why I should help clean up?

I knew you wouldn't be able to come up with one

Peace out... I will post tomorrow about how funny it was watching my roomates clean up  ... Usually it's something I did, and I end up having to clean up


----------



## Synto_

Fucking stooooned. Two blunts (so far) and I'm about to eat 10mg Xanax w/ 1.5g Soma. Soon I'll be floating, and if I can, I'll post back up


----------



## subdefy

^ Synto_ you always seem to be chasing the high so to speak. How do you afford it?


----------



## DexterMeth

well im fucking plastered. and alcohol (wine 1ml) makes you high sometimes..then you sleep


----------



## KemicalBurn

^Did you shoot it or something?


----------



## DexterMeth

subdefy said:
			
		

> ^ Synto_ you always seem to be chasing the high so to speak. How do you afford it?


yeah, and i wish we could hang...so i could get something real for this last couple months.

well, and spread the BL/brotherhood connection


----------



## Footloose

500 mg Darvocet, 10 mg ambien, a 6 g  apple white owl. The pharms are weak by themselves, but together seem to potentiate each other for a decent buzz.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

just slammed 60mg of purdue oxycontin. and jesus is shining down on me right now. :D


----------



## starstyx

so drunk, so little time


----------



## Tiesto

hit 2 bowls in the bong and had a cig.
listenin to trance.
pretty chillin..


----------



## axl blaze

mmm I am awaking and a baking


----------



## paradoxcycle

^No work? You lucky mug! :D


----------



## Carl Landrover

FINALLY have herb! Hoo-ray! Marijuana makes me laugh a lot now-a-days when I'm high solely on it. No worries there though, I don't think I laugh enough. Feels nice to be stoned again.


----------



## Tiesto

well...after those two bowls, i rolled up a spliff.  then i went and had a bong session with my boy.  then i came home and had 2 or 3 more bowls to my face.  cooked dinner.  ate it.  now im chillin.  prolly hit sum more later on.


----------



## chickee

2 soma and loving it


----------



## Carl Landrover

Been trying to taper a bit, use less each day, I'm amazed at how high I am now though, completely underestimated the combination. I've never mixed oxy and H before, and I only took 3 10mg/325mg oxycodone/apap (percocet) and 30 minutes later railed 1 bag of H. Been vaping some herb and I'm feeling fucked up. 

I think the pills are fucking with my stomach though.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Buzzing off of a beer and two bowls... and eating rosemary & olive oil triscuits... perhaps time to open another beer


----------



## Tiesto

2 bowls and 2 hours later im still high off the weed


----------



## JV

off to smoke outta the peace pipe, so i will be shortly!


----------



## Christ

So tweaked I can barely read what i'm typing.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

^lmao. been there done that. opioids are the way to go these days. maaaaannn. damn it. all out. oh well. 2maro is a new day.

i.v., 60mg of oxycontin. i prolly shoulda said waht i was high on. pfft.


----------



## Synto_

I'm ffucking rollliiiing haaaaaard. I ate two of these green rolls about an hour 30mins ago with a "4" imprint on one side and nothing on the other along with 5mg xanax about 6 hours ago. It's the amazing pure mdma feeling without the jaw clenching, mucle cramps, etc. I'm even getting pretty intense OEV's. I haven't rolled in a LONG while though. Anyways, I can't waste this on the computer. I've got to get out and about. . I've got only 2 hits of CLEAN greenish blue perforated blotter left and I'm contemplating dropping them with all of this in a minute. We'll see. I'll write a TR on this for sure. Absolutely fucking A-M-A-Z-I-N-G night.


----------



## `bLow?

.5g blow and 40mg oc for later tonight.  im psyched .


----------



## Madhatter4

30 mg dose of Ambien after a long break from the stuffff.....wow im all tripped out  ......space time continuim does not make sense ...and WHO ARE YOU


----------



## Ninjetic

Well there it goes...I'm slightly drunk and I'm also quite high off this strong ass doja my friend gave me. I have no idea what strain it is, but its some damn good weed! I keep staring at my hands for no reason (and I only do that if I've been smoking hash) So this is definitely what I should be smoking all the time imo (cuz I love getting so stoned that I can't do shit but sit there and trip) I keep thinking of tacos but I'm not hungry at all, if god exists than he owes me $20


----------



## wastedwalrus

30mg's of oxy (yeah, I'm quite proud of the fact that I can get this high off of 30mg's.... and that I can type so well when I'm fucked up and it's too dark for me to see the keyboard). So the anchors been pulled up and I've set course for Ocean City. Weather report says I should expect high winds indifference and tall, choppy waves of euphoria. Upon arrival I shall be introduced to the mayor... a one Mr. Nod. Peace.

By the way, it seems as though I haven't been around in months... but I'm sure most of you don't even know me. Anyways, to everyone I haven't spoken to in a while I hope things are cool and feel free to IM me so we can catch up. Be at peace bluelight.


----------



## harryG

Drunk.............. I am pathetic


----------



## yucatanboy2

I got drunk at a bar then smoked some bowls so now i am fucked... the guy who came and picked me up was on perscription vicodin and muscle relaxants since he screwed up his neck while skiing (he's not an experienced drug user besides alcohol, weed and mushrooms), and was fine until we smoked a bowl, at which point he puked (told me well before he did that he was going to) and passed out after.  I made sure he was responsive to questions and also breathing normally, and then gave him water, blankets and a pillow, and he sounds like he's just tired as fuck, and will be ok.  I was worried at first, but its just hydrocodone and APAP, and he said he took 2 pills at once instead of one (which is allowed on the perscription, just can be quite a shock on those who haven't had opiates before, especially when combined with muscle relaxants) along with the muscle relaxants and smoked a bowl, and his reaction to the drugs is not unprecedented.  Hell, i've seen people puke from just smoking a bowl.  Ah well, i hope he doesn't feel terrible tomorrow.  I am stoned.  Time to smoke another bowl.

Edit: In related news my housemate just gave me 40 percocet.. something which i have not tried yet... too bad its got so much APAP in it...


----------



## null_null

hashish, alprazolam and tildine
im not fuuuucked up but feelin pretty nice


----------



## throwitallaway "

Stoned, going to get ready and head out for the night.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

2.5g mushrooms + 6.5mg doi


----------



## `bLow?

just high at the moment, need to figure out what im doing tonight ;x.


----------



## Ninjetic

:Wails drunkily out of tune:
Drunk again, wheres my friend? I dunno, where'd he go?
Said he was goin to buy some snow, now he's runnin from the popo's.
Where'd he go, I dunno. One more hour to get to the show.
I'm to drunk to even think of driving, gues I'll stay here and continue imbibing
Can't go, no show, popo!

I write too many songs when I'm this drunk.
 I'm gonna light this blunt n get stupid stuck. Peace bitches


----------



## harryG

Drunk again... Gettin ready to go out to a kegger


----------



## throwitallaway "

Completly pilled off my tits, ended up getting 4 for £4 at 3 in the morning, clean fucking fucked. White traingles..very clean and buzzy.

Happy weekend all, gonna head for a wee spliff and drink some red square, still got near 2 pills left but couldn't be arsed eating them now...who knows...i might...?


----------



## wastedwalrus

This here walrus is wasted again. I'm taking a nice long vacation... to an exclusive location/state of being you might be familiar with, the infamous Ocean City. Yes, exclusive indeed. Well, I shall set sail. Forecast: a cool breeze of numbness and tall, crashing waves of euphoria. There's a poetic beauty to opiates that I have not discovered with other drugs. The smooth bliss, the apathetic perceptions...
Be at peace.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Did more than I should have today....oh well. 

What's trying to taper off without having some weekend fun. At least it was only half of the fun I had last weekend and I'm more doped up...so that's a plus.


----------



## orbital_forest

im stoned,bout to smoke more and eat some more guacamole lol


----------



## harryG

I am soooo drunk right now,,, Not even sure what's going on right now


----------



## DexterMeth

_


			
				Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		


			2.5g mushrooms + 6.5mg doi
		
Click to expand...

dude, you trip more than anyone in existence..i swear..you use psychedelics like an opiate addict uses opiates.. hahah._

anyways..im stoned on morphine...sweet serenity.

_


			
				wastedwalrus said:
			
		


			This here walrus is wasted again. I'm taking a nice long vacation... to an exclusive location/state of being you might be familiar with, the infamous Ocean City. Yes, exclusive indeed. Well, I shall set sail. Forecast: a cool breeze of numbness and tall, crashing waves of euphoria. There's a poetic beauty to opiates that I have not discovered with other drugs. The smooth bliss, the apathetic perceptions...
Be at peace.
		
Click to expand...

_that was a pretty cool way of writing "im smashed on oxys"


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

fuckin sick.  word to the wise. dont drink and  shoot dilaudid. while youre drunk you may think you can, but you cant! trust me.

gonna give them diluadids another try 2maro maybe. if i feel better. had af uckin bum day today.


----------



## null_null

no opiates for me today, but i got this nice afghani hash


----------



## yucatanboy2

smoking my first bowl of the day... gonna watch the superbowl in under three hours (wooooooo, go hawks!), probably going to smoke a superbowl at that time.


----------



## Vaya

5 jumbo Poppy Pods,  90mg mscontin, 40mg hydrocodoneeee , shit where am I  :D


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

lucky lucky man^^


----------



## `bLow?

...only high again.  i need to find good drugs.


----------



## RyanM

I have uh been drinking every day. end stage alcoholism is the only thing left for me.ohhh who would of thought.not even I. how easy to fall once you start.it's never enough. and  I will always need more. for all of my life I have needed more.


----------



## axl blaze

I am drunk as fuck and blazed right now.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

40mg more of oxycontin in me viens. lmao. fuckin noddin. teh 2nd shot took me forever to find a vien cause i was already fuckinhigh. dilaudid is better IMO.  way more of a rush and more downing then oxy. but it so fuckin expensive comapred to oxycontin. oh well. pfft. fuckin rambling again.


----------



## The Young Geezer

30mgs of plugged oc, 30mg diazepam, 4 mgs alprazolam, crack, cocaine hcl, 1050mgs carisoprodol, 420mgs codeine, 2 blunts (one of homegrown, one of commercial shit) and a bottle of red wine, usin my job's laptop laying in bed smoking crack listening to local h and sipping on frangelico liquor...blisssssssssssssss


----------



## orbital_forest

stoned again......


----------



## DexterMeth

8 gigantums.......pods 
i'm home.
bliss.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Juiced by Carl, juiced by Carl, goooo Carl!

Carl's got juice, Carl's got juice, gooo Carl!

Ha, Requiem is a trip in itself. In the words of Tyrone, "This is some boss scag." Huh naturally.


----------



## RyanM

CRC Duster time. Warning: Vapor harmful. Contains 1,1, difluoroethane 75-37-6 this product is not define as flammable by consumer product safety commission regulations. However, this product can be made to burn. Keep away from flames and other ignition sources. Do not puncture,incinerate or store can able 120f. Exposure to high temperature may cause can to burst. Do not place in direct sunlight or near any heat source. Product will decompose in contact with flames and /or red hot metal surfaces to release toxic and corrosive byproducts. Overexposure can cause drowsiness, unconsciousness, respirator depression and death. Deliberate misuse by concertrating and inhaling the contents can be harmful or fatal. Use only in a well ventilated area. Do not use while smoking. Vapors are heavier than air and can collect in low areas. FIRST AID: frostbite can occur if liquid is applied to eyes or skin. In case of eye or skin contact,flush with lukewarm water for 15 minutes. If ingested do not induce vmomiting. For severe overexposure,call a physician immediately.

 KEEP AWAY FROM CHILDREN

I can type that all out and yet it still doesn't get through me. I don't even understand it. it doesn't phase me. it does nothing. my feelings I still can't feel. and I'll never learn.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

50mg of oxycontin in me vien . . .again. im done shootin until the 20th.  fuckin high.


----------



## dada

Ninjetic said:
			
		

> :Wails drunkily out of tune:
> Drunk again, wheres my friend? I dunno, where'd he go?
> Said he was goin to buy some snow, now he's runnin from the popo's.
> Where'd he go, I dunno. One more hour to get to the show.
> I'm to drunk to even think of driving, gues I'll stay here and continue imbibing
> Can't go, no show, popo!
> 
> I write too many songs when I'm this drunk.
> I'm gonna light this blunt n get stupid stuck. Peace bitches



Imbibing? 

ne way pass the passs hte spilff here cunt! pass it!


----------



## dada

incase you cunts didntt nonotice im drunk. Nah make that tipsu


----------



## dada

By myself i might add.


----------



## dada

yayyyyyyyyyyy i win! fukin tewl me to wait 45 seconds between posts, stupid toolbar


----------



## harryG

RyanM said:
			
		

> CRC Duster time. Warning: Vapor harmful. Contains 1,1, difluoroethane 75-37-6 this product is not define as flammable by consumer product safety commission regulations. However, this product can be made to burn. Keep away from flames and other ignition sources. Do not puncture,incinerate or store can able 120f. Exposure to high temperature may cause can to burst. Do not place in direct sunlight or near any heat source. Product will decompose in contact with flames and /or red hot metal surfaces to release toxic and corrosive byproducts. Overexposure can cause drowsiness, unconsciousness, respirator depression and death. Deliberate misuse by concertrating and inhaling the contents can be harmful or fatal. Use only in a well ventilated area. Do not use while smoking. Vapors are heavier than air and can collect in low areas. FIRST AID: frostbite can occur if liquid is applied to eyes or skin. In case of eye or skin contact,flush with lukewarm water for 15 minutes. If ingested do not induce vmomiting. For severe overexposure,call a physician immediately.
> 
> KEEP AWAY FROM CHILDREN
> 
> 
> I can type that all out and yet it still doesn't get through me. I don't even understand it. it doesn't phase me. it does nothing. my feelings I still can't feel. and I'll never learn.





Ryan.... You need to stop... Honestly... i willl visit you... I Willl show you what is  better than drugs through this drug presentation.... You will find an awesome girl... There are many of them out there... Just keep looking... Seriously...


----------



## Footloose

RyanM said:
			
		

> CRC Duster time. Warning: Vapor harmful. Contains 1,1, difluoroethane 75-37-6 this product is not define as flammable by consumer product safety commission regulations. However, this product can be made to burn. Keep away from flames and other ignition sources. Do not puncture,incinerate or store can able 120f. Exposure to high temperature may cause can to burst. Do not place in direct sunlight or near any heat source. Product will decompose in contact with flames and /or red hot metal surfaces to release toxic and corrosive byproducts. Overexposure can cause drowsiness, unconsciousness, respirator depression and death. Deliberate misuse by concertrating and inhaling the contents can be harmful or fatal. Use only in a well ventilated area. Do not use while smoking. Vapors are heavier than air and can collect in low areas. FIRST AID: frostbite can occur if liquid is applied to eyes or skin. In case of eye or skin contact,flush with lukewarm water for 15 minutes. If ingested do not induce vmomiting. For severe overexposure,call a physician immediately.
> 
> KEEP AWAY FROM CHILDREN
> 
> I can type that all out and yet it still doesn't get through me. I don't even understand it. it doesn't phase me. it does nothing. my feelings I still can't feel. and I'll never learn.



do you really hate yourself, or do you just not give a fuck about anything?


----------



## DexterMeth

RyanM..i dont know you, but i read your posts in this thread all the time.  What the fuck man?  You are going to have the brain of a 90 year old senile crippled man when you are 25..if you even live to then.  IF you stop now you might come out ok.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Quite drunk and high myself


----------



## Jimity

I'm aboust damn sick of getting up in the mornings and having to sort through what I posted on BL the night before, to work out what I posted in a Stilnox induced amnesiac state.

I'm impressed with some of the shit I write, but most of it is complete gibberish. 

I'd say this will go in the morning.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

10mg of hydrocodone, 2 large poppies, 3.2g neurontin, and 100mg diphenydramine

Got a nice opiate high and pleasantly sedated


----------



## RyanM

this is going to sound really low. but my dad just got hurt at work.really hurt.   he just got scripts to hydrocodone*drools*   now I'm going to have to steal some without him noticing. I know he doesn't count the pills but I have to find the bottles first too. they are probably on the table. *sneak mode*


----------



## RyanM

woohoo. I took 3 5/500mg vicodin I guess. cuz I'm in pain. I'm hurting. I'm tore from the inside.  and when the pills get low my dad will just blame it on himself and be like "oh uh I must of miscounted"    andd I cuz it'd be kind of cool if he gets addicted to them cuz then the scripts will never run out.


----------



## JV

man, i know you wont listen to what anyone says, but fuck it, ill say it anyway.  you need to calm the fuck down.  you shouldnt steal from people that actually need the painkillers.  i can see if you take an old script, but you just said he got really hurt.  go spend the $3 bucks and buy some 5/500s if you want them .  and hoping he gets addicted?  ...


----------



## RyanM

make that 4 5/500's umm yeah I just won't take any more till he runs out or something. I'm going a little over bored.cuuuz I want to take more. and I refuse to get caught the first day. so I will have to control my fiend. I know how to use my head once in a while.


----------



## pesuto

I'm high on life!


----------



## Carl Landrover

I've been tapering down for the last 11 days. Went off schedule on Saturday and tonight unfortunately.

Just couldn't get it out of my mind mainly because I found this possible connect off the street and my boy that lives 3-5 minutes away who is basically call-him-up-at-any-point-in-the-day-so-we-can-drive-into-the-city-and-scoop-up-some-bags guy. 

Plus, when I cut open a bag open tonight and poured it out, shit, fucking looked amazing. It just had a very promising texture, smell, look. I was instantly turned on. Mental hard-on in place, snooted it up and now I'm feelin' fuckin' fantastic! :D



Edit: Wow, tooo much, sweating bullets, may yak. Didn't think I'd feel like this again anytime soon. Once I cool off a bit, I'm a be nodding hardcore.


----------



## `bLow?

3 1/2 bags of h...nodding pretty hard, about to crash.


----------



## RyanM

2 5/500 these are the last two I'm taking. I think.....


----------



## paradoxcycle

RyanM said:
			
		

> cuz it'd be kind of cool if he gets addicted to them cuz then the scripts will never run out.



I never thought I'd say this but you are really pathetic. Your parents brought you into this world, they feed you, clothe you, provide a roof over your head, even bought you a truck and what do they get in return? A son who wishes his father would get addicted to drugs simply to fuel his own selfish habit.


----------



## HazeEM

^seriously, that's low even for you ryan. what a fucked up thing to say or to even think.

on topic: i love taking long breaks from your opiate of choice (oxycodone in my case) and then being able to do such a small amount and get so fucked up. haven't done any oxy since last friday and today i got a 40mg oc that i wasn't expecting. clean, crush, chop, snort, ahhhhhhhh..


----------



## Pingu

ban ryamM for fuck sake.  he isnt going to sort himself out, so theres no point in us carrying on watching his downward spiral.


----------



## starstyx

I did heroin for the first time last night (#3 type smoked), it was magical.

Tonight, I celebrate with gbl and the beatles.


----------



## smackem

ryanm must get off on people feeling sorry for him, or worrying about him. I am VERY VERY VERY glad he isn't my son.... sorry ryan


----------



## rat tat tat tat

I'm fading out on some Ambien. It's pretty cool shit, but not nearly as awesome as Halcion. 

Oh my god, let's all worry about RyanM. He stole hydrocodone. Ah, what's this kid done thats so crazy? This seems like typical teenage shit, stealing meds from parents, I've never taken anything my dad would actually need, I hate it when he has meds since he'll drive on high doses of alchohol/klonopin and it's so fucking scary.


----------



## sonic

Wow RyanM, you're even more fucked up than we all thought. I hope for your sake that you're just making all this shit up, or exaggerating at least.

Anyways, I'm enjoying my last oxy high before withdrawal :-\. Going to be taking kratom for the next few days. I'm hoping it will at least fend off the sickness a little.


----------



## Carl Landrover

rat tat tat tat said:
			
		

> I'm fading out on some Ambien. It's pretty cool shit, but not nearly as awesome as Halcion.
> 
> Oh my god, let's all worry about RyanM. He stole hydrocodone. Ah, what's this kid done thats so crazy? This seems like typical teenage shit, stealing meds from parents, I've never taken anything my dad would actually need, I hate it when he has meds since he'll drive on high doses of alchohol/klonopin and it's so fucking scary.



But he said his dad did need it.


----------



## GenericMind

Stealing from family members is grimy.


----------



## Synto_

Tommorro w I'll comment on nyanM, but i "m too highn t o  caere now. 

7mg Xaanax, 2 bags of G.OOD brown dope, and a *heavy* shot of pure MDA powderr that I'm jusst starting to comne down fromn.  nitrouus all night of course.

Psychedelic Euphor ia a tit's best.


----------



## GenericMind

^ hahaha

Good times.


----------



## harryG

RyanM... I will hang out with you sometime if you just quit this nonsense that you are doing right now... I live in Minnesota. I really don't want you to fuck your life up like I did, so I am willing to help and be your friend at the same time... Think about it man


----------



## Carl Landrover

Oh well, I guess my tapering idea has gone down the drain. 

Nothing like hanging out at your hookups house just talking about dope. He's the one that went to prison about a month ago. Or it was like a detention center, for people who were about to get out or something like that. He gave me free lines just to bring him to the store to reactive his phone. It was a good sample, good enough to entice me to buy.  Man, it's nice not to worry about being able to find something anymore. Although I still want to cut back....

Anywhoo, I'm soo itchy and I love it!!!

Edit: I can barely see straight. I feel amazing! 

Sweet MK, first time in kind of a while isn't it?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Ate 30 mgs of oxycodone and smoked 4 bowls of really good kb. Feeling great, just ate some nachoes :D


----------



## Vaya

Sleep deprivation, coffee, dexedrine, im really starting to feel like im high on depression 24/7  living this life style. 

PaZ.
-vaya


----------



## Roger&Me

My first time to try poppy seed tea. WOW, shit, I went into it not expecting anything because I didn't want to get my hopes up, but my god, I am truly fucked up right now. I feel like I just railed 30mg of oxycontin. I am now a believer.


----------



## `bLow?

Roger&Me said:
			
		

> My first time to try poppy seed tea. WOW, shit, I went into it not expecting anything because I didn't want to get my hopes up, but my god, I am truly fucked up right now. I feel like I just railed 30mg of oxycontin. I am now a believer.



hm...i really wanna try this then.  

hopefully im getting some blow tonight.


----------



## Cat Again

Synto_ said:
			
		

> Tommorro w I'll comment on nyanM, but i "m too highn t o  caere now.
> 
> 7mg Xaanax, 2 bags of G.OOD brown dope, and a *heavy* shot of pure MDA powderr that I'm jusst starting to comne down fromn.  nitrouus all night of course.
> 
> Psychedelic Euphor ia a tit's best.



thats sounds really fucking nice.

I smoked a joint earlier but got side tracked and ate and watched tv and now im not so high anymore.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

noddin my fuckn ass off. its redicullious i cant hardly open my right eye. lmao. i dont thinkive nodded so ahrd in awhile  . . . . .gettin te insta-dreasm and teh head jerking. well i go lay down before i get whiplash.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

4 baseball size poppy pods, 90mg of DXM, 2.4g neurontin, and 150mg dramamine to potentiate the poppies and  a glass of wine +  1.5mg DOC smoked. Not enough to really trip, vividly remembering happy memories, some patterning on the wall, and great tactile enhancement.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Im high as hell.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Tad R Fitzsimmions said:
			
		

> noddin my fuckn ass off. its redicullious i cant hardly open my right eye. lmao. i dont thinkive nodded so ahrd in awhile  . . . . .gettin te insta-dreasm and teh head jerking. well i go lay down before i get whiplash.



Ha, I love when I'm nodding like that!


I definitely have a cold or something. I'm stuffed up, coughing, absolutely exhausted, and I just feel run-down.  

I was able to clear my sinuses enough to rail down some H. I feel soooo much better. No longer need a blanket over me, I got all the warmth I need right in my own body. It really takes a lot of the crappiness away from feeling crappy.


----------



## wastedwalrus

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> Ha, I love when I'm nodding like that!
> 
> 
> I definitely have a cold or something. I'm stuffed up, coughing, absolutely exhausted, and I just feel run-down.
> 
> I was able to clear my sinuses enough to rail down some H. I feel soooo much better. No longer need a blanket over me, I got all the warmth I need right in my own body. It really takes a lot of the crappiness away from feeling crappy.



I'm with ya... I've had a cold for the past two days and I decided to rail some oxy. Mmm, blissful relief .


RyanM: How did you end up like this? I would tell you to get help but I (and everybody else ont his forum) already have. Peace and Metta.


----------



## Synto_

8mg Xanax, 10 of the 5mg Oxy-IR's up the nose, 4 joints of some amaziing silver haze headies, been sucking nangs down all night, and two hits of sunshine blotter with hearts inside the sunshine that I just let dissolve in my outh 2 minutes ago. People are clsiming this blotter is DOB, but I'm skeptiocal. I also have a 10ml fentanyl ampule sitting in front of me that I'm contimplating what to do with. I do have clean rigfs....but whatevr we'll see. I might write up a reoprt tommorow,..I haven't had this mucch shit in a while


----------



## Scribble Monster

gibbida gibbida blah blah blah. I'm too drunk. 1000 in cash and cant score. Oh man can you get some girl? No man man hes out of town. Oh well then you know where to get some boy? No man you gotta hit the city for that. Well shit man, can I get some OC's or xanies? (another call) Nope, hes not answering his phone. Damn, call me tomorrow, I'll have a G then. People just dont want money these days. I guess. shtup da blah blah blah. Amatures.......


----------



## jet-li

Im still wired from my bunk pills, i hope my post at pillreports will help others from buying them stupid yellow airplanes.


----------



## Malice

Breakfast time on my day off and I'm toking it hard and drinking Irish coffee.  It's gonna be a good day. _I can feel it._


----------



## mrsumone

75mgs of hydrocone
20mgs of dextroamphetamine (purified not the pills)
700mgs of carisprodol (soma)
bowl of grade A chronic
50mg of benadryl to get rid of itchees
1mg alprazolam


so idk u guess how good i feel?





if u cant figure it out DAMN GOOD


----------



## `bLow?

... last night was good with .5g coke and 40mg oc, but i dont think im gonna be anything but stoned tonight.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Got 4 fat bowls of kb t oblaze and thats it. I'll probably get drunk later :D


----------



## `bLow?

ended up with 80mg of adderall and some weed...it aint coke, but i guess i can live with it.


----------



## Tiesto

real stoned


----------



## orbital_forest

stoned...bout to drop some lucy when iget to my boys house in about 30 mins...gonna be a good night


----------



## harryG

It's Saturday night, sooooo... I'm drunk


----------



## Carl Landrover

Got more expensive bags, said to be very potent. Giving them the test run now. 

When you go to the other city, where they came from tonight, they come in wax baggies, with clear stamp and little picture, and each bag is wrapped in clear plastic baggie. Looks much more professional. Much more tamper-proof as far as it getting messed with as it goes down to lower and lower guys before reaching consumer hands. 

Anyways I'm feeling good off of these "Bad Medicine" bags. At least no one would get confused with good medicine this way.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

two 40mg shots of oc, ealier. and then ive snorted about an oc80 or so.  feelin very very very noice.


----------



## Synto_

4mg Xanax (I'm trying to taper froma semi-large habit I've built, but only with benzos. I've been taking anywehere from 10mg-16mg xanax daily for t he last two and a half weekis or so...slipping  backinto old ways), 10mg Dilaudidd IV, 80mg Oxycontin up the nose, a nd two 2.7g blunts smeared with hash oil from the inside. I'm tore the fuckup. It's actually been a while s oince I banged those dillies. Is till fell them, but nota strrong. I think its time for anotother 4-6mg. I feell fucking amaazing.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Between reading threads, reality, and die hard 3 i'm so fucking confused. 

iom out of it man


----------



## Tiesto

i just had a nice big spliff
eyes are real red now


----------



## RyanM

hm earlier I got drunk but that passed.then I actually got high on weed.like 5 bowls and I haven't smoked weed in months. now I'm just tweaked.it's back in town again.and I wished it wasn't.I guess.I don't know I was actually doing good without it.I just started drinking and stuff. oh well so long happiness...tweak's back.


----------



## pesuto

Jeez only caffeine and tabacco and I'm talking wack-0o

I'll call it California Straight Edge.


----------



## pesuto

Jeez only caffeine and tabacco and I'm talking wack-0o

I'll call it California Straight Edge.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Mmmm...geeked. If the night is anything like the middle of this afternoon, this is going to turn into a $100 Monday.

I'm going with the classic plan that somehow doing a lot of drugs will solve all my problems. I think it's working.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

Bleh, Ambien for the thirdish night in a row. Feels almost like a benzo.


----------



## Cat Again

20mg 4 ho mipt. 
For some reason im not tripping as hard as i normally would be from this dose. Oh well, im going to go smoke this bowl and hope it kicks things into gear.


----------



## JV

just smoked a joint, so im high!


----------



## pesuto

I see death around the corner!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Coming down grrr..... when I wake up im going to get a blunt of kb


----------



## Free Radical

i just made stem tea with a SHITLOAD of stems, and ended up with a fucking GALLON of liquid.

...and this is only the first batch of tea, lol. i think i'm gonna have some leftovers. *gets a milk jug*

right now i'm on my first cup of tea, halfway done, and i'm already starting to feel that wonderful glow! some of the stems were pretty damn green, so i suppose that's why


----------



## psychetool

RyanM said:
			
		

> hm earlier I got drunk but that passed.then I actually got high on weed.like 5 bowls and I haven't smoked weed in months. now I'm just tweaked.it's back in town again.and I wished it wasn't.I guess.I don't know I was actually doing good without it.I just started drinking and stuff. oh well so long happiness...tweak's back.



You're still alive?!?! BRAVO!!

I'm high on sobriety. It sucks.


----------



## Scribble Monster

Spun......  Hard...... Wow....


----------



## Tiesto

hit my friend's new water/ice bong.  dam its sick.  like all the water is at the bottom and the ice sits on top of this thingy in the tube.  all the smoke just stays in the bottom of the bong due to the cold air falling.  but what you let go of the choke hole, sweet fucking god.  INSTANTLY RIPPED.  Like this thing can hold so much, you could probably pack one bowl, pull all the smoke into it, ash it, put a next bowl in, and pull all the smoke into that too.  THEN clear it.  lolll  man im rambling


----------



## Synto_

80mg Methadone, 5mg Xanax, and 4 or 5 blunts w/ hash oil over the course of this wonderful valentines night. I have two boxes of nitrous that have yet to be opened, but that will only last so long. Itchin like fuckin crazy, but this is surely bliss.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

4mg of dilaudid and 40mg of oxyC. YAY!


----------



## dabb

30 mg of crushed zolpidem (Ambien) parachuted+ lots of weed+2 nangs= Absolutely unfucking believable. When i lie down on the couch i go in and out of complete ego loss; a totally unexplainable and incredible headspace. This is a truely truely amazing high.

Added a couple of bumps of k and its unbelievably amazing, so so great as a high and its unbelievably amazing i can still post.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

im fucking blown....


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

two 40mg shots. spaced over a hour and a half and a nice big steak. fuckin so opiated. OMG! i went from junk sick to really fuckin high. i swear these endo brand ones are stronger that purdues or ivax. damn.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Woo hoo! 4:20 in the AM! Haven't done this for a while now. Fell asleep early like 11, woke up around 3. After being watching some of the Olympics that was still playing on my TV, I decided to get stoned. Then I figured why not blow some dope too? 

It ended up being a good idea. I feel great! Now just back to enjoying some more herb.


----------



## drug_wench

meth and weed........and im amazed at my lack of tolerance for either rite now :D


----------



## Synto_

It's 4:20 and I'm the highest I've been off of THC in a long while. I smoke every day, five or six times a day, and today I smoked one bowl of this strain called silver haze and another bowl of this haze hybrid strain. Both were covered in top notch bubblehash with pinches of top notch kief  . Good old Mary Jane. I also ate 8mg of Xanax about 20 minutes ago and it's definitely starting to kick in. What a lovely fuckin friday afternoon. Now my mission is finding an opite to add to the combo within the next hour or two. Any suggestions? (choices are methadone, oxycontin, fentanyl, and dilaudid). I'm thking about bangin some fent, but I'm not sure if I wanna do that on 8mg of xanax. (I've only attempted once before with a friend so not much experience under the belt in that area). Maybe I'll just do 120mg OC up the nose and 8-10mg Dilaudid IV. That sounds perferct. Now I just need rides to collect supplies so my ass doesn't kill anyone behind the wheel. Tonight     will     be    good. .... .


----------



## subdefy

^ I'd go with the oxy but then again I've never tried dilaudid or methadone. How often do yo uget high Synto_?


----------



## rat tat tat tat

I'm on 2mg clonazepam. I've been doing random things for the last hour: first I cleaned my room, then I collected all my change, then I began selling random stuff on craigslist, then I called up this kid to try and buy shrooms.

This is my first date with clonazepam since Christmas.


----------



## DexterMeth

pods.  i love not having to rely of the 90% of the dealers out there that are fucking idiots.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm noticing that the bigger the city, the fatter the bags and the better the scag. Or at least it seems that way. Geeze I got to start going through capital city more often. 

Bags were twice as fat and I am feeling scagtastic.


Edit: I can't get over how much "cleaner" I feel. It's much more of a pure, clean feeling high.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Been drinking beer since 5:30 and just took a couple of bongrips... feelin' good.  If i don't drink beer for a while i might take a percocet for the hell of it... but i just cracked another beer, so that prolly won't happen tonight


----------



## wastedwalrus

Peace unto you my fellow bluelighters. I've railed 35mg of oxy and took 1.5mg of xanax. Feeling perfect and I hope everyone else is. 

Question... is taking a warm bath on the amount of oxy/xanax I'm on a good idea? I've heard that showers reduce the effects but does the same apply to baths and would it be safe?

Peace and Metta.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Was feeling really shitty from the flu or a bad cold so I made some poppy tea with a bunch of stems and took some cold medicine and drunk about two cups of wine. Feeling better now. Also smoked part of a cigar.

I can barely stand up. I'm gonna lay down until that feeling passes.


----------



## Roger&Me

45mg oxycodone w/ no tolerance and about 3-4 bowls of that reef. OHHHHH MAN AM I FLYING HIGH. I just threw up, I'm sweating, and I'm seeing double but I feel fucken incredibleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Baker

I have tonsilitis and instead of going to the doctors I cracked out the poppy seed tea... mmm works wonders


----------



## masaz

Fucked on pills, white sharks, bit of booze, some weed. Should sleep. Loving it too much though. Just got home, music is class!


----------



## pesuto

Dextrose > Sucrose

But


Cane > Beet


----------



## Synto_

subdefy said:
			
		

> ^ I'd go with the oxy but then again I've never tried dilaudid or methadone. How often do yo uget high Synto_?


I like oxycontin better than methadone. Doesn't mean much, because I have friends who like methadone better, however with dilaudid there is no mistaking anything for being better (at least nothing I can get my hands on right now as far as opiates). It is the GOD of IV opiates. SWIM should be getting oxymorphone ampules within a month or so, but until then this will definitely do. Oh, and as to your question, I get high every day, usually multiple times a day. It all depends on the specific substance you had in mind.  

Now for tonight I have 6 of the brand name 10mg abbott Dilaudids, 80mg Methadone, heady nuggets, hash oil, and as much xanax as I want   (I probably won't exceed 10mg). Lovely saturday evening.


----------



## danstabbingworth

Woo hoo, new high score on Geometry Wars!


----------



## Carl Landrover

^  (< that arrow was actually for Synto)
Oxymorphone, damn! That's something to look forward to huh? I remember a few other posters saying dilaudid was awesome in IV form, you seem to agree as well. Thinking about things like that makes me want to try IVing, but I don't even think anyone knows what hydromorphone is around here, although there is H. 

Speaking of H, on a cold and windy Saturday afternoon, without having eaten much besides a piece of toast 8 hours ago, I decided to just keep ripping open bag after bag and now I'm hitting the vapo. Weed is tasty. As you can imagine it's pretty swell. :D I'm probably going to pick up a few more in a little while that the guy said "were better". Same price, so I figure it couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## harryG

It's only 5:55 and I am drunker than fuck!!! It's gonna be a good night. Heck yea


----------



## DexterMeth

Dude synto. i dont know what to say.  you're the luckiest sob on the planet. fucking oxymorphone amps?  Hydromorph 10miggies?  I hate you.

pod tea for me.


----------



## Synto_

Dextermeth: That was a typo. Abott only makes two, four, and I think eight mg tabs. I usually get the 4's. I have 6 of the 4mg tabs I'll be using for the bean comedown.  


I've been smoking headies with hash oil all night, dropped 4mg xanax earlier, and cancelled the plans with the opiates and more benzos until I come down fom these two rolls I bought tonight and ate just 5 minutes ago or so. My friends just couldn't stop telling me how incredibly bomb they were so they talked me into it. They better be good too, because I don't roll often. Supposedly they contain a medium dose of mdma and a high dose of MDA. When I'm coming down I'll bang the dilaudid and take a bar or two more to get to sleep. Still a wonderful night. I'll be off and on BL fuckin around.


----------



## throwitallaway "

Quite fucked up, was drinking alot, smoking weed and eating heart and traingles ecstacy tabs...coming up like a helium balloon.

heha.

I love da weekend....dont'y ya all;


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

booted two 40mg shots of oxy. bout to snort 40mg to make the high last longer.  damn, synth. i want some fuckin dilaudid. a fat shot. of that shit. yeeaa.


----------



## Synto_

Yes, the beans were a sucess! Refer to my prior post and you'll understand. I took one reddish pink kappa aka naked lady with white specks and I'm rolling hard I can't keep my eyes straight, they're rollling back. I'm getting mild OEV's. I think I'm about to snort a white scorpion in a few. I've heard a lot of the scorpions are meth bombs but I've heard of a certain professional press of them being manufactured are pure MDMA and my friend swears these are them. It's free, so why the fuck not? I need to ride and get some nitrous real quick. Wonderful night indeeeeed. :D


----------



## rat tat tat tat

Ah drunk as hell. My friend had some Southern Comfort that I chugged for a while, then I headed off to the movies. I'm back and still drunk as hell.


----------



## Synto_

Sorry for posting like 5 times, but this is the most incredible roll ever and I have to share with someone. Pick up the pikish red lady's with white specs. Professional press and I'm rolling HAAAAARD. Mad psychedelic/MDA style with this one too. My room is almost melting. Damn I have to get off the comp.


----------



## hazejunk

i just woke up took 275mg methadone and 150mg oxazepam ,i thought i post now because i'm gone be to high to post later


----------



## orbital_forest

still stoned from a lil while ago,went to a bangin house party with djs last night,smoked a shit ton of pot and ate a lil pinch of glass on a whim,havent done the stuff in 6 months and im nice and high but still calm....wotn be doing it again for awhiel though because me and the tina have bad past experiences lol


----------



## yucatanboy2

Was extreeeeemly hung over today and felt like shit, so i smoked a bunch of weed and took a percocet... feelin' better now .  Baked and watching family guy.


----------



## per ou

got a gram of molly today. done about 3 decent sized lines so far.. :D

luck is in the stars for me as of late


----------



## Tiesto

high on chronic.
nice buzz.
i wonder how long i can last without it


----------



## axl blaze

suboxone + too many mgs of k-pins to count


----------



## Synto_

Been smokin blunts of kb all night. Picked up these two batches of tabs and ate two of the musical notes (mine are from the same batch as that report, just in darker green).  I have yet to eat the dark purple stickmen tabs though. However, those too are supposedly high dose mdma/mda tabs. 

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=2453
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=2069

It's been 15 minutes and nothing yet, but all I've seen is good reports on these musical notes. Time will tell.


----------



## yucatanboy2

I finally took enough percocet to feel the oxy (not gonna take enough in a day to get a dangerous APAP dose, just slowly eating quarters of the pills and i'll keep it to less than 10 over a 24hr span) and I can see why its so addicting... mixes nice with weed.  I'm kinda glad that i only have a limited supply and i don't know of any other source of it in the future.  Anyway, i slept for like an hour and just woke up... gonna smoke more weed and eat more quarters .


----------



## pvphooman

so i relapsed into C&H speedballs last week. and now im kicking since last night  ...
thank god i found some vicodins took 5 5/500s.. and i feel better.


----------



## DoubleTrouble

Nodding off of poppy tea at th emoment, got a couple of lines of amphetamine to welcome me to the day tomorrow morning.  Mmmm opiates make me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

25 mg diazepam and 1.2 grams of Tagamet. High as fuck.


----------



## per ou

just did the 2 last lines of the molly.. also took 6mg Ativan a little while ago. plannin to chill for most of the day..


----------



## drug_wench

this threads insiping me.......time for another toke
im drunk, stoned and still on a crazy meth run......really starting to see things and hear things now
theres no meth or alcohol left.....not at all looking forward to this comedown!


----------



## pesuto

About to drink some El Presidente brandy!

Only $8.99 for a 750ml bottle at Gigante!


----------



## subdefy

rat tat tat tat said:
			
		

> 25 mg diazepam and 1.2 grams of Tagamet. High as fuck.



Do you really get euphoria from valium? I just get super sleepy esp. if I dose too much and then I wake up feeling even more exhausted then I was when I went to sleep then I go walk to school.


----------



## wallyfx

not soooooo high...im just drunk and i smoked some weed with a good friend pretty boring i guess :-/


----------



## Footloose

RyanM said:
			
		

> hm earlier I got drunk but that passed.then I actually got high on weed.like 5 bowls and I haven't smoked weed in months. now I'm just tweaked.it's back in town again.and I wished it wasn't.I guess.I don't know I was actually doing good without it.I just started drinking and stuff. oh well so long happiness...tweak's back.




if you aren't just an attention freak, then becoming a full-blown alcoholic may be your last hope before you end up in prison, shot, or tweaking yourself to death.


----------



## Vaya

I'm still experiencing reoccurrant psychedelic headspaces from the Mushrooms I took last night, especially when I smoke down a bit of pot. I was on dextroamphetamine for a while tonight, but decided I'd had enough of feeling schizz'ed out and ate four mg's of alprazolam, hopefully that will even me out. Perhaps another bowl later, class and sleep. Going to resist taking any more LSD than I have in the past week, it's been kind of ridiculous. 
The mushrooms were a good change. This weekend I may make a journey with 12mg of 2C-T-21 for an interesting mixup of things. That is, if I cant score my opiates by that time.

Edit: A 1mg Klonopin myseteriously found its way under my tongue as well. Sedated: the only way to begin your day!


----------



## RyanM

I almost drank a whole liter of vokda alone tonight.soon I will be able to function when I'm really drunk.  soon I  can do anything. End stage alcoholism is what I want. is what I'm waiting for. is what is going to happen.   my true destiny. this is life.


----------



## RyanM

Drink ocean deep there's plenty
Oh baby go to sleep it's empty
I said my prayers in the medicine jar
I dry my tears
I hide my fears
I drown in arrears
In the medicine jar
the medicine jar
the medicine jar
the medicine jar

Something's burning deep within my love Something's burning deep within my love Get my gun we'll shoot the mother out Push it in pull it out And I want you to go further Soothe the burn and I shout Diving back into the water I feel you safe in my arms Slipping deep and deep and deeper And no one fuck with my love cos I'm capable of murder Something's burning deep within my love Something's burning deep within my love Get my gun we'll shoot the mother out Fill me in Fill me up Driving up into the centre Rolling up reeling in I'm not looking for a father Overkill I'm not ill And I don't need any answers Just dry me down, turn me round And take cover from the mortar Something's burning deep within Shoot the pain down dead Knock it out and let me sleep Bullet in my head Something's burning oh so deep I don't know should I lie Knock you out boy if you weep I'll kill you if you cry


----------



## Canis aureus

Bupe + LSA = time to have daydream


----------



## Cat Again

methylone for the first time.

its feels amazing. i just redosed a bit.
220mg
followed by 110mg 1.5 hours later.


----------



## Der Kaese

a couple of skunk-joints .. some nice music. Loving it


----------



## user99

6mg of Xanax and i'm feeling a bit slow , very slow ;...my eyelids are pretty heavy , i can still type on the keyboard which suprises me a lot ;.. but when i look outside everything just seems slow .... I'll probaly sleep earlier today.

Oh well this isnt a bad trip I Though 6mg was a lot but in the end it just ended up as a pleasent afternoon.

I will defenitely do it again ... btw I had 2mg prescribed xanax pills.


----------



## RyanM

hmm it's 2pm I just woke up hmm dizzy umm  yeah  time to start drinking.


----------



## axl blaze

8 mgs of suboxone
5 2 mg kpins
and a hit of weed (don't put me down fellas I just haven't smoked for weeks, and I figured if I smoked a hit today I would be able to pass my next test )

*I just took a walk down the major city street with my shades on I felt like I was floating :D


----------



## Synto_

Baked. Smoked three 2.5g blunts of kb to the head and ate 4mg xanax earlier. Don't feel it much anymore I don't think. Getting some more xanax and oxys tonight (have a nice supply of heady nuggets), so all is well.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
Dang that's what I don't have (nugs)!

Threw down lots of $$$ for tomorrow night today though. Feelin' fine off of some H, little bit of herb I got left, and the potent resin I pulled out after cleaning my whip. I hate saying resin because people tend to think of nasty pipe resin from smoking or a dirty bong or something. Vaporizer resin is quite hash-like. Needless to say I'm quite stoned right now. 

Must get more herb for tomorrow, as I'm planning on entering into "float" mode. :D


----------



## user99

Annoyed , Paranoid , Can't sleep , Stupid Ignorant Friends  , Dogs barking loud outside that MAKES ME GO CRAZY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Time for some massive does of Xanax .


----------



## Synto_

sick and wrong said:
			
		

> whats the best thing to cope with a coke come down?



Benzos help a lot. I sometimes mix a little opiates and a little xanax and the comedown is nothing.


----------



## mrsumone

fuckkinn uhh me last 20mg OC and uhh  my last 2mg xanax... suuuucks.. yet so blissful


----------



## Carl Landrover

user99 said:
			
		

> Annoyed , Paranoid , Can't sleep , Stupid Ignorant Friends  , Dogs barking loud outside that MAKES ME GO CRAZY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Time for some massive does of Xanax .



That's tough to imagine since I just woke up blew a few bags and it's basically the completele opposite.

Doesn't sound like fun though.


----------



## indelibleface

Rolling balls in the comfort of my home. :D


----------



## meesa

Blow for me (yay!)...and it was *almost * type A (as Le Junk describes it).  

Now Im just wating to comedown a lil more before i go to bed.


----------



## wallyfx

wake and bake , im gonna be unproductive and tired the rest of the day lol


----------



## SardonicNihilist

sun o put o not upon us


palindrome motha fucka!!


evol`s dog, dog ho...  why...


naze??


----------



## SardonicNihilist

naze = why


----------



## JV

just smoked a bowl.  

probably getting some xanax later.


----------



## DexterMeth

sit and drink pennyroyal tea.
+100mg phenergan
+75mg benadryl
+50mg meclazine


----------



## Blue_Phlame

White Widdow on the bowl a.t.m!


----------



## Carl Landrover

*It's here!!!! Time to get FUCKED UP*

After about 10 days of planning, my birthday night is finally here!

I did about 7 weaker/smaller bags today throughout the day and I've got the fatter/stronger double sealed ones just for tonight (even took some pics I'll post up = so you can finally see my gear.  ) 

Just railed 3, got 2 more lined up. (And about 12 more for the rest of the night!!!!  %) )


Edit: I hope I get the high I'm looking for. The 5 I railed haven't taken effect yet, but I've already gotten high quite a bit during the day, so I hope I still get the blasted feeling of I'm floating.


----------



## phil2333

On lots of legal stimulates,  buzzin like fuck.  really feel like i need to chat, to anyone, bout anything.


----------



## phil2333

far too high!!!  can anyone help??


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm kind of approaching the same boat. I remembered that yes it is possible to OD. So, I'ma atke a litle break, finsih this bowl and watch some 24. Awesome I'm beginning to feel floaty.


----------



## yucatanboy2

feelin' stoned


----------



## phil2333

much better now than b4, don't feel like i'm going to die anymore.  buzzing like fuck and bored,  anyone out there bored,  pm me,  feel the need to chat


----------



## Drug4yourpain

I'm so fuctd up... I love cuddling on opiates it feels so good:D


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Adderall and marijuana, a really kickass sativa-ish strain. Man, the FOCUS! I could be an amateur jeweler and cut diamonds

(or more likely, beads for necklaces to sell at festivals)


----------



## JV

just weed as of the moment.


----------



## Canis aureus

Hahahahahaaa


----------



## Synto_

Faaaaded as fuck. Just did 160mg oxy up the nose, drank some gf juice, and smoked some of the finest fruity smelling herb. Some of the best bud around in a while and I have a big ass 18g nugget. It's very colorful stuff. I see orange, purple, yellow, and like a turquoise-ish color hairs all over, with so many trichromes. And to top it off, this hash oil is extremely potent. I keep nodding off into the most intense, realistic, dream-like state. I haven't done oxy in 6 days or so.


----------



## meesa

Im rollin still! WEEEEEEEEE


----------



## neurotrash

(big stupid grin) + (complete ineptitude on the internets) = high as a motherfucker


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Tripping very lightly from 6.5mg of DOI that was ingested about 30 hours ago and high on 37.5mg hydrocodone and poppy tea. I'm feeling good, gonna go to sleep in just a few minutes.

The trip was really interesting, the first 6-8 hours a little  frightening. Felt the presence of something evil, which I interpreted as god. Then the trip became good, and my mind expanded outside of my body. It covered my ceiling and walls. Lots of cosmic thinking and visions.


----------



## drug_wench

2 cones of the best skunky weed in the city
mmmmm total head-fuck, everything in front of my eyes is tickled in electric pulses, and im in a wicked happy mood about 5 lil red pills awaiting me tonite


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^^^ As a fellow lover of DOI, got a question for ya: is it cool to combo it with MDMA? Have you done this before? If so, what's it like? Feel free to PM me. I'm thinking of doing this combo at the Ultra Music Festival in Miami this year.


----------



## Carl Landrover

The difference in purity from bag to bag can be frigtening to say the least.....


.....fucked up....


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

did some yay with my homeboy, doobiesnax aka ryan R from bl. just shot 80mg of oxycontin.  feeling migthy fine. wanting some more coca.


----------



## yucatanboy2

booze, and weed then sobered up a bit ... now caffeine ("Wired" drink), weed and percocet (a couple of pills, again, don't want too much APAP), and now to smoke more


----------



## Ultrapsyber

I had my first liquid acid this morning (at least 12 hours ago)...  and I'm still revelling in how FARKIN INCREDIBLY INSANELY GORGEOUS it was!!!!!


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

ice ice baby

*da da da da da da da da*

a gram later 8(


----------



## Vaya

faded out on oxy and hashplant and xanax


----------



## chandler

Rather unfortunately, nothing. Ah, well I'm mildly drunk, still trying to dispose of the hangover from last night. 

I've been good this week. Been 7 days as of today since I've smoked any weed, only slip up was a few lines of speed on thursday morning for breakfast.


----------



## EisForMe22

Mixed 3 different types of pill. Pink echo, blue dophins and orange McD's. Smoked a bunch a bowls and have been playing with a hovercopter i bought at the toy store today. Those things are so cool because of the interesting science that can be tacked on to the simple enjoyment of a toy. I can't wait to fly the thing sober.


----------



## drug_wench

ok taken 3 of my pills - they were just plain red, no pattern on the front
tested as MDMA and MDE mixed wiv meth........thats ok i was a bit twacked already.......coming up.....now im not just twacked im glowing
went to a bar for a drink for about an hour, wiv my friends......we were all stoned and bored wen we met up, then tipsy and bored aftawards, these pills have taken away my boredom, now im too happy-happy warm and tingly to be bored
i wish life was like this forever


----------



## p3n1x

im just really spun....a lil buzzed from drinking...skiped the somas and sleep tonite, thats for tomorrow i guess....smokin meth and drinkin booze all nite with a homie, good times.....im fuckin spun. lol good old southern cali meth, good shit  nothin but rocks and shards, no powder BS


----------



## Vaya

A pretty light combo of 30mg dexedrine, 2mg Klonopin and a bowl of hashplant. Came zipping into the day over a cigarette and the morning paper, still pretty stoned and sped up but the edge is gone thanks to the k-pins and I'm just cruising... really quickly%) 

Probably will try to find a decent party tonight, meaning alcohol which is something I don't usually dabble in.  If not, a sick dose of poppy tea 

I'm in need of the nod I achieved last night with the oxy that dissipated rather quickly and I hate feeling angry or agitated when I come down from oxycodone, too. I prefer hydrocodone... I think SWIM will be obtaining some soon and I can cash in.


----------



## Synto_

Barred the fuckk outy. Ate 4 xanaxx bar s witthvery little tolerance, snorrted a lottt of Subutex with very slight opiate tolerancee, been smokinfggg ammazing herb w/ hash oilall night, and am about to eeat 5 Somas w/no tolerance. Def a wonderfujl; night. :D


----------



## Cat Again

dosed some 2c-b 15 minutes ago and now im going to smoke a bowl and wait for it to kick in.


----------



## Tiesto

real high after 3 splifffs to my face


----------



## rat tat tat tat

Drunk. Sipped on yac (not trying to be gangsta, got a bottle of Coveourisier (sp?) VSOP for a sawbuck), and then got it throw away with half the bottle left, since my friend's dad is a tweak. Polished off a bottle of Tanquery earlier, but it was like afternoon or so, so I've been drunk all day.


----------



## SardonicNihilist

sho chu, alone, hammerd.  spelling n o longer accuratre.  Enjoy peoples!

p.s.


go ice skating, it rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Right now I am high on 7.5mg hydrocodone+3g of neurontin. Also just smoked a cigarette. Not very high, but feeling good anyway.



			
				MyDoorsAreOpen said:
			
		

> ^^^ As a fellow lover of DOI, got a question for ya: is it cool to combo it with MDMA? Have you done this before? If so, what's it like? Feel free to PM me. I'm thinking of doing this combo at the Ultra Music Festival in Miami this year.



I have never tried MDMA, alone or combined with something else. When mixed with provigil, a weak stimulant, DOI caused some unpleasant physical stimulation. Since MDMA is a stronger stimulant, you should start really low just to make sure it does not cause unwanted effects. If you can try a low dose before the music festival, that would probably be a good idea.


----------



## texastoker

hmm i love saving all my joint roaches of the weekened for sunday 4:20 its so fucking sweet hahaha


----------



## Carl Landrover

I've spent my weekend in bed sleeping or watching TV and pretty much being high the whole time. So it has been comfortable at least.

You see I got this gear that was extremely strong (and I'm actually at the highest point of abuse, can't imagine getting this when I had less of a tolerance) and anytime I do it, I've been getting almost too fucked up and then my stomach doesn't feel like taking in anything. Plus I'm limited on the pot.

I'm vaporizing a bowl right now, so I'm feeling good and like I can actually eat. I got 3 bags of that super-gear left, I'll probably do 2 of them tonight and nod out watching something. It's crazy when you get something that makes you nod off of ONE bag. I mean if I had been stupid and had poured a lot out at once without trying it, I would have gotten way too fucked up.


----------



## Tiesto

high on weed


----------



## swybs

Tryptamine*Dreamer, I will never understand how your progression of drug use started, how it is what it is, and how you haven't done some drugs but have done many others many, many times over. I think you need to find a hook up and get some of the staples, and I suspect you wouldn't be doing as many of the more random drugs that you do, but would settle in quite nicely with some of the more common drugs (all the drugs you have done and you have never experienced the beauty of pure MDMA???!?!?!?!?).

high on life, well--and some other stuff....

did anyone notice that the valiums of ole with the Vs cut into them are no longer? I saw a bunch of valiums (nongeneric) and they are simply blue now, solid throughout...those cut Vs were beautiful...
swybs


----------



## DexterMeth

^the V cuts aside from prettiness, guarentee being 10mg flat.  any other generic brand no matter what country...generally speaking..i of course am more leaning on my european friends.. it will vary from say 8mg-12 or i've even come across 15mg!  so yeah.

Ok anyways..what am i on?  80mg diazapam, 7mg alprazolam, 18mg bromazapam, 4mg clonazopam, a few 2.5mg ativans, and of course some nitrazapam.. forgot the dosages on those.  I have been in full out opiate wd's for the last 3 days, and this is a god sent... brew me up some pod tea from the newly obtained fresh batch... and yeah............
btw, i havent done any benzos for like 5 months?


----------



## DexterMeth

Synto_ said:
			
		

> Barred the fuckk outy. Ate 4 xanaxx bar s witthvery little tolerance, snorrted a lottt of Subutex with very slight opiate tolerancee, been smokinfggg ammazing herb w/ hash oilall night, and am about to eeat 5 Somas w/no tolerance. Def a wonderfujl; night. :D


im pretty much in the same boat.  minus the ganga.  i wish i had some now..but i think im saying extra money for mroe pods..


----------



## mrsumone

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> Ok anyways..what am i on?  80mg diazapam, 7mg alprazolam, 18mg bromazapam, 4mg clonazopam, a few 2.5mg ativans, and of course some nitrazapam.. forgot the dosages on those.  I have been in full out opiate wd's for the last 3 days, and this is a god sent... brew me up some pod tea from the newly obtained fresh batch... and yeah............
> btw, i havent done any benzos for like 5 months?




Thats quite a bit of benzos, especially for someone who hasnt had them in 5 months.



Me? Oh 20mg OC, 25mg hydro, few bowls.


----------



## axl blaze

damn Dex that's a hefty dosage of benzos. I understand you are extra anxious cuz of the most dreaded w/ds... but damn...


----------



## DexterMeth

mrsumone said:
			
		

> Thats quite a bit of benzos, especially for someone who hasnt had them in 5 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Me? Oh 20mg OC, 25mg hydro, few bowls.


DUDE, IM ONLY MAKING A FAT BREW OF OPIATE TEA TOO.


----------



## mrsumone

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> DUDE, IM ONLY MAKING A FAT BREW OF OPIATE TEA TOO.



That sounded kinda hostile?  I dont know im pretty out of it but i sensed some hostility.


----------



## Footloose

^people fucked out of their head on benzos tend to say and behave in ways they regret later...

just leave him alone, he's probably already passed out


----------



## mrsumone

Ya i know a lot of people that normally get more hostile than normal when taking benzos.

I kinda figured it before when he said it but just thought id ask if he meant it in a hostile way if incase he wasnt really fucked up.


If im not makin much sense my bad im about to nod i just put a lil bump of H up me nose. H + Oxy + Hydro = bliiisssss


----------



## masaz

Still buzzing from speed I took 7 hours ago, it's doing my head in a bit now so I might try sleep. I underestimated its strength. And did a lot.

Was fun though!


----------



## RyanM

Dxm.


----------



## Vaya

So spun.... 2nd night in a row that I'm up, and last night over the course of Progressve electronica house paty we through I took about  7.5 liquid hits of acid - i did not know how strong this would be, but DAMN. I took them at 10P.M. last evening, and its 2:59 PM and I am still tripping.

I am also jacked on yay, the only thing keepin my jaw from exlpding is the fragile lline which exist ehbitit


----------



## hazejunk

haha i got 10mg Rohypnol a gram of heroin some nice hash and good weed for to day  

i'm already toke 2 mg Rohypnol, just somed some heroin and some hash Feeling fucking great


----------



## DexterMeth

i wasnt being hostile in any way.  CAPS dont always mean something negative.  and no, i didnt pass out.  i was just pissed that my 2nd box of the day of pods got stolen since i left them on the side of my house,,hidden too.


----------



## Synto_

Today is payday and right now I'm just stoned out of my skull. Planning on picking up some bars, some oxy, and some K4's within the hour. I'll edit this post later.


----------



## IntoXicated

A friend of mine just told me this...

I think I'm gonna get in my car and drive to Mexico and stay there the rest of my life selling water.


----------



## mrsumone

i told myself i wasnt gonna use any oxy today.. but i accidently cut a chunk of my toe off while i was walkin barefoot bout 5 minutes ago... so i used that as an excuse and just put 30mg of Oxy up my nose bout 2 minutes ago.. damn me.

haha but ill be glad i did in not too long


----------



## DexterMeth

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> ^the V cuts aside from prettiness, guarentee being 10mg flat.  any other generic brand no matter what country...generally speaking..i of course am more leaning on my european friends.. it will vary from say 8mg-12 or i've even come across 15mg!  so yeah.
> 
> Ok anyways..what am i on?  80mg diazapam, 7mg alprazolam, 18mg bromazapam, 4mg clonazopam, a few 2.5mg ativans, and of course some nitrazapam.. forgot the dosages on those.  I have been in full out opiate wd's for the last 3 days, and this is a god sent... brew me up some pod tea from the newly obtained fresh batch... and yeah............
> btw, i havent done any benzos for like 5 months?


had another batch of pod tea..popped 4 more kpin 2migs, and am finally getting some good stinky bud tonight.  
Havnet smoked for 3 months!!!
this will be interesting.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

Puffed a little Orange Crush and I'm high as hell.

Chilling to some Sublime. Ah.


----------



## Carl Landrover

mrsumone said:
			
		

> i told myself i wasnt gonna use any oxy today.. but i accidently cut a chunk of my toe off while i was walkin barefoot bout 5 minutes ago... so i used that as an excuse and just put 30mg of Oxy up my nose bout 2 minutes ago.. damn me.
> 
> haha but ill be glad i did in not too long



Did it kill the pain at least?

I remember trying to get a 6' table off a rack of 8' tables at work (I work at a banquet hall). I was trying to pull it off in a stupid fashion and basically ended up having the edge of the 6' table drop a few inches and hit the edge of the 8' tables. No big deal right? Well being high as hell on heroin I had left my finger on the edge of the 8' table to have the weight of a 6' table smash down onto it. I shrugged my shoulders, grabbed the table, and walked away only feeling a slight ache in my finger. About a minute later I looked at it, and it's got a gash right under the nail and blood is pooling up and dripping down my finger. 
Moral of story, heroin kills pain very well because that should have hurt a hell of a lot more! 


Everyone on BL seems like they're getting good bud. Bud is becoming the hardest thing to find for me lately. It's been quite awhile since I've had real sick nuggets. The diesel is at it's strongest that I've seen it, from my main source and others, but the bud situation is completely down. I've got a bowl pack left, maybe. So basically I'm real high on the fine H that's been coming around (knock on wood) and the last bit of herb I can spare for today. I rely on that waayyy too much for eating purposes.  I don't mind though, I just hate not having any! Bud will always be number 1 in my heart and in my lungs.


----------



## Synto_

100mg Oxycontin up the nose, 5mg Xanax down the hatch, 1.4g Soma down the hatch, and 8mg Dilaudid IV. Total Bliss. In super-nod mode.


----------



## mrsumone

Yes it killed the pain very well.  I completely forgot about it until i just read that as seeing my friend came by not too long ago with some smack and i smoked a bit.. i was nodded.


----------



## axl blaze

12 mgs suboxone
3 mgs xanax


----------



## sixpartseven

~100mg's hydrocodone and about to be 130mg's.

that painful break did a lot for my tolerance, thankfully.


----------



## RyanM

oh shit dude my main adderall connection is back. I'm on 210mg adderall right. why is that I can never ever start low even after like a 2month break of no adderall and I was just going to do 90mg  but it's just a hand to mouth addiction and with ice you can feel it right away but with adderall you have to wait and that's basically why I'm on 210mg right now. woah and we still might get ice today. I still have 330mg left. he still has like 50 more pills. it's Adderall time again.


----------



## axl blaze

finally blazed for the first time in a minute... just picked up a 6 pack to start the evening on the right foot.


----------



## uumpaloompa

well first my day started off with 80mgs of methadose as usual, but after work i scored $60 worth, 3 $20's, so basically 3 bomb ass shots for myself. later on after the first shot and feeling great, my friend ted approachs me and said he filled his script of klonnies early and handed me 10/1mgs tabs, so immdiately injest 4mgs and start feeling wacked out so I shoot another 20 bag and got blown off my lid. i felt alot of pins and needles from this heroin for some reason, something i'd often experience from orphine itself, but damn i got a killer rush and i've been nodding in and out Hardcore. 

I dont think I'll add anymore klonopin, maybe 1mg before I start drinking a couple fat tires. Looks like I'll be able to save my last 20 bag for the morning, and possibly do this mix again bright and early. I already feel way too fucked up tonight to add anything else.

Man I cant wait till my 90/1mg script of my own klonnies come through later this week. Goodtimes will be had...


----------



## mrsumone

coke and oxy goes very well togfether.


----------



## billbong2

fetynal patches, numblliness


----------



## rat tat tat tat

I fucked up and smoked weed outside the safety of my house, and managed to tweak for a few hours, especially since I was riding with this kid who didn't have his license, was high as hell, and didn't have permission to take out the car. Ah, still tired as hell right now from these nugs, still pretty stoned.


----------



## Tiesto

burned a spliff


----------



## telgard

just lit up a bowl of the bombest mersh. lol im in phoenix arizona and i think its fun to buy mersh instead of kron. it was wierd cause i had the most dramatic conversation with my dad before in which i cried and he said i could smoke as much as i wanted from now on.


----------



## Carl Landrover

AxL BLaZe said:
			
		

> finally blazed for the first time in a minute... just picked up a 6 pack to start the evening on the right foot.



Bet you're a bit high on power as well. Mods are stronger than us regular folk. Congrats on the upgrade! :D 


I'm feeling quite high off some diesel, bout to lay down in a few more seconds. I had NO herb and that kind of weakens the experience imo. I like my smack with some smoke basically (although I vape  ). Anyways, I checked my closet hiding spot, just in case, and lo and behold I found 2 bowl packs worth of herb I must have saved a while ago for a time just like this!!!!  I was so pumped when I found that and I'm feeling the pleasant effects of H + weed together. Close my eyes for perfection.


----------



## mrsumone

mm some H to nod off to bed. yummmmm sooo high


----------



## pesuto

211!


----------



## chandler

A few pills. Maybe 1/2g of speed. Faaaar to much booze.

Just necked a valium 10mg and absolutely wrecked. Work in three hours, going to be messy....


----------



## *Venus*

I am sooo NOT high right now, and it sucks


----------



## RyanM

yeah I didn't go to b ed I think I'm on uh um oh yeah 330mg but I took 210mg yesterday then 120mg today so far so really I'm only on 120mg but I didn't sleep but I don't care I still have more.


----------



## pesuto

High-O


----------



## chandler

Oooh, woke up feeling a little worse for wear this morning. Decided to take the edge off things by having a few sneaky lines before work. I've got appointments all morning, and was going to head to the office before, but not a chance now - my pupils are like dinner plates! 

Work people already have too good an idea what I do in my spare time, hopefully I can keep it undercover from the people this morning. Absolutely buzzing now


----------



## Carl Landrover

Very tasty herb, very tasty indeed! I bought some expensive herb today, just a bit, and I am feeling great after only a few hits! I feel awesome, like I'm back in this place that I haven't been to in a while.


----------



## mrsumone

Just been smokin on some blueberry.  Friend is crushing up a 40mg oxy for each of us right now so pretty soon that will be up my nose.


----------



## `bLow?

god...i hate reading this thread when i dont have drugs, but i just cant help it


----------



## mrsumone

Ahhhhhmmmmmm (in Homer voice).  I love life.  Oxy = my wife.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

High on 22.5mg hydrocodone+2.4g neurontin and 75mg dramamine.

Feeling a lot higher than usual from that amount

Also smoking cigarettes. I'm supposed to be getting some acid soon, and some ketamine.

I am nearly out of opiates, I hope I get my pods before I run out.



			
				swybs said:
			
		

> Tryptamine*Dreamer, I will never understand how your progression of drug use started, how it is what it is, and how you haven't done some drugs but have done many others many, many times over. I think you need to find a hook up and get some of the staples, and I suspect you wouldn't be doing as many of the more random drugs that you do, but would settle in quite nicely with some of the more common drugs (all the drugs you have done and you have never experienced the beauty of pure MDMA???!?!?!?!?).


I don't know any other drug users, and have no idea how to find a hookup. I am in college now, and I know there is a lot of drug use in college. Maybe I will find a hookup soon. 

Even if I do find a hookup for some of the more common drugs, I doubt if I would like any class of drugs as much as psychedelics.


----------



## Pct

kpins are nice


----------



## mrsumone

ah a bump of H to nod slowly off to sleeeep. night yall.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> High on 22.5mg hydrocodone+2.4g neurontin and 75mg dramamine.
> 
> Feeling a lot higher than usual from that amount
> 
> Also smoking cigarettes. I'm supposed to be getting some acid soon, and some ketamine.
> 
> I am nearly out of opiates, I hope I get my pods before I run out.




That's cool that you're getting some K soon. Maybe it wasn't you, but I think I recall you saying you wanted to try that. If you been using daily, for your sake, I hope you get some more pods soon as well. Least you got some hydrocodone to help a bit. 


I'm trying to taper (again), last time I tried I got down to a bag a day fine, then I was just going to go cold turkey from there, but my regular hook-up came back, then within another week or 2, all the hook-ups I've had are back. 

I've been doing kind of a lot lately, and today is the least amount I've done in a little while, but I still take in a nice nightly dose. I'm feeling great especially with this fine MJ. :D 

You might not even like it TD, but you definitely got to smoke some weed man. For all the things you tried, you got to try and enjoy the simple pleasure of sitting back and hitting a bowl.


----------



## Cat Again

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> Even if I do find a hookup for some of the more common drugs, I doubt if I would like any class of drugs as much as psychedelics.



well, if you're anything like me, than no you prbably wont. But pot is like a whole different level. I imagine u liking pot. Its like a mild psychedlic that can be used daily. And it mixes wondeffully with absolutely everything. 

when u get around to trying marijuana let us know how it went.

right now im sober. And probably will stay this way untill i climb out of this pile of shit i got myself into.


----------



## orbital_forest

mildly stoned,enjoying some fine tunes,just took some cold medicine to cure this nasty sore throat of mine,i imagine ill be sleepin when that kicks in lol


----------



## yucatanboy2

stoned and feelin' good.  i also took some kava kava extra and did few hits of nitrous earlier (i go through those little whippets like nothing else, i can go through a pack of 24 in a night by myself, how i long for the days of having friends with a tank back when i was in college), but i want to save the last couple for a trip or something


----------



## Carl Landrover

The weather messed up several drug deals, so I had limited amounts today. I was able to acquire 1 bag for tonight via delivery (yeah, I get delivery sometimes, it's sweet), which has become absolutely clutch!!!

I hadn't done much today and was started to get the crave. Between just craving it and having my back be ridiculously sore (from shoveling) and in quite some pain, this H has made me feel incredible. The pain relief is amazing, I feel so much better and more relaxed.

About to toke up a tasty bowl. It's going to get me even more relaxed.


----------



## DexterMeth

8mg xanax blue footballs by Upjohn
2 5mg nitrazapam
10mg valium
1 2mg kpin
12 poppy pods..good strenght (no tolerance since i did a 4 day HARD detox)
2 bowls good weed.  (i hardly ever toke.  but am really getting into it again.

If only i had some Molly of Lucy. Even shrooms.. to add to this...shit.. of molly mixed with L or shrooms.

mmmmmm


----------



## Vaya

3rd day fishscale binge that will end prolly within 3 hours...


----------



## dilated_pupils

Coming down from a great MDMA tablet  Haven't rolled for a while, and this has truely been a great night!


----------



## Vaya

....the binge lives on!


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

^ sleeeeeeep!!!!!   


8mg of dilaudid, I.V.  feeling just like heaven.  perfect.


----------



## sixpartseven

50mcg/hour fentanyl and 67.5mg hydrocodone.


----------



## null_null

1mg lormetazepam so far.
this one of the benzos i actually enjoy, good stuff


----------



## montrseathome

my first bag of smack in three months, and planning to do some more soon, wow.


----------



## axl blaze

^ make sure to keep your use in check. a lot of ODs happen to the most hard-core (by tolerance) smack heads when they get clean for a month or two and start using again. it's easy to over-do it and ignore your tolerance. I know you'll be fine, but just listen to your body these next couple of bags :D


----------



## RyanM

150mg adderall. um I think this will be all for today. I have 210mg left. I'm pretty sure I'm buying more tonight. yep like 99 percent. just to have them.this is great. this is so great. lalala so great.I don't care I don't care  I don't care because I have adderall.


----------



## throwitallaway "

Just stoned tonight got work early in the morning, gonaa hit the bed now.


----------



## Smurfeh

Took a blue dolphin jumping right about an hour and a half ago, and I've been comming up for and hour.  These are the best rolls I've ever aten.  I ate 3 molly and didn't feel this good.  God damn.


----------



## Synto_

Blazed as fuck off those Headie nuggets and Hash oil, noddin hard as fuuuuck off 70mg Methadone, and feeling quite dandy off 5.5mg Xanax. This ttok me a minute to type without typos,. or I don't think there were any. Thisi s bliss, and will be for the next 2 days. Gettting marrieed tommorrow afternoon, and with all the stress surrounding getting the marriage together, I needed a little something tonight. Getting a nice hotel room downttown Atlanta tommorrow after the wedding. Goodies for tommorrown ight include Dilaudid, Methadone, Xanax, Bomb hash oil witth heady nuggets, Valium, Nitrouss, Alcohol, and whatever anyone else brinngs. Throwin a somewhat large party and kickin everyone out at a certain time. ...ok I'll stop rambling.


----------



## DexterMeth

Smoked some goood pot, 6mg xanax, 30mg valium, 3 nitrazapams, 2 kpins, 3 norco 10/625s, and 2 snorted 30mg morphines.  I am also probably gonna shroom tonight.  If not that, some late night pod tea.  I'm also going out drinking with some buddies tonight.


----------



## mrsumone

Ah more H and some good weed.  I need to take a break from the H and oxy's and hydros.. ive been getting em everyday for the past 2 months or so.


----------



## J. Alfred Prufrock

Half a g of phenibut and a quart of Haffenreffer...I can barely type


----------



## wastedwalrus

I dosed about 30mgs of oxy (predominately insufflated), 25mg of Promethazene, and 1mg of xanax. Feelin' nice and toasty while enjoying the soothing sounds of Radiohead (new album coming out soon, right?). Life is good for me... I hope it is for you as well.

Peace


----------



## rat tat tat tat

2mg clonazepam, it brought me down from 80mg amphetimine dose, but I'm still pretty chill on this.


----------



## axl blaze

klonopins > xanax

with k-pins you don't get that drowsiness that is always with xanax. you take 4 k-pins and you can take on the world, but when you take 4 xannies you wanna go to sleep.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

AxL BLaZe said:
			
		

> klonopins > xanax
> 
> with k-pins you don't get that drowsiness that is always with xanax. you take 4 k-pins and you can take on the world, but when you take 4 xannies you wanna go to sleep.



Word. I desperately wanted to just stay out and do whatever came to mind. Once that clonazepam hits, I start calling up various people, getting shit done, and talking to anyone about anything.


----------



## psychedelicious

5'10"
115 lbs

10 mg methadone w/ no tolerance
.7 g cocaine broken off of the first press
couple caps of green tea extract - I get a nice buzz off of this stuff, not sure how normal that is but I don't mind 

Soon - ether + dro


----------



## The Lady Of Rage

Liek OMG! I'm so high right now that I just had to share :D


----------



## EV-inc

im fucking sloooooooooooshhhhhhhhhhhedddddddd

AKA

reallyt fucking drunk and i thought aka was the in itsals for something whatever thef fuck i was thinking As Fucking HAMMERED assss me hahahahahahhaahahahah...............................8)


----------



## JessJones

MMMMmmmmmmm Pure MOLLY!!!!  Rollin to the MAX.. just thought i'd share


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Nodding in and out. This is the greatest high ive ever felt. 20 mgs Oxycontin + 20 mgs Valium + 1 mg Xanax = Pure Euphoria.


----------



## yucatanboy2

just woke up very hung over (although not as hung over as yesterday), smoked a bowl and took a percocet... time for a shower and then some coffee to start my day   wake and bake then coffee is a great combo


----------



## RyanM

180mg adderall today. I'm pretty sure that's it.


----------



## Footloose

^what happened to crystal man? adderall is for 5 year olds


----------



## `bLow?

mmm one bag up the nose, 3 left.  gonna smoke some and then blow some more.  oh god i love h.


----------



## Christ

Just snorted some h, ahh happy.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I'm not even THAT high, but the fact that I felt so incredibly stomach sick and couldn't even hold down water, gatorade, or popsicles without throwing up, well now that I'm not feeling sick is a high in itself.

I tried the heroin remedy several times, but it didn't seem to work until about 2 hours ago. 

I'd also like to say, it's good to have some close friends that do drugs. Free of charge, called my buddy up at 11am, telling him how sick I've been and how I haven't had any herb for any of the sickness. 15 minutes later he shows up with a gram or so to help me out. It didn't provide the relief I was really looking for, but it did temporary alleviate pains and helped me fall asleep, kill some time in the middle of the day.

*eating my first solids since about 36 hours ago*


----------



## rat tat tat tat

I'm pretty drunk, and I'm pretty sure I acted like a fucking idiot.


----------



## wallyfx

me too, very drunk (beerboringmode)  and also smoked a lot of weed i think im gonna have a nice hangover tomorrow..


----------



## yucatanboy2

Drunk as hell... smoking bowls... gonna pash out soon, wish i had my turntables... listening to trance records i have but can't hear since i don't have my tables so i have to listen to the mp3s i have.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

High on about 12 grams of kratom. It's better than I expected. Very much like opiates. About as strong as a medium dose of poppies.


----------



## rogan

well I'm not high (yet) but I'm sure only those that are high would appreciate the humour of the situation.

Sitting at home bored, decide to clean out my stash of HBWR seeds, so consumed 30 of the bastards (about 30 mins ago). Feeling alerts now.

Anyway got a message from well, shes pretty much my girlfriend...the message every guy wants to hear 'Can I stay at your place tonight?' yeah of course you can...now shes on her way.

Then I realise, oh my fucking god, I am going to be in another fucking universe and she doesn't even know what LSA is...*fuck*!

Will report back tomorrow :D


----------



## rogan

ok so difficult now, told her i was tired and felt like going to bed and shes like 'no i'm not going to distract you from your work go back to work' 

fuck now i'm tripping and actually trying to get my work done so she will actually let me come to bed...fucking work makes no sense, this is going to be a crazy night.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

A special mix of Heroin and MDA.  Yum.


----------



## orbital_forest

nice and stoned,eating key lime pie...its all good


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Dr feel good prescribed me 30mgs of flexeril and alot of keef.


----------



## yucatanboy2

got really stoned tonight instead of doing work.. oh well, i'll have to scramble tomorrow, but whatever, i can handle it , just chilling and smoking more while watching cartoons


----------



## Tiesto

rogan said:
			
		

> well I'm not high (yet) but I'm sure only those that are high would appreciate the humour of the situation.
> 
> Sitting at home bored, decide to clean out my stash of HBWR seeds, so consumed 30 of the bastards (about 30 mins ago). Feeling alerts now.
> 
> Anyway got a message from well, shes pretty much my girlfriend...the message every guy wants to hear 'Can I stay at your place tonight?' yeah of course you can...now shes on her way.
> 
> Then I realise, oh my fucking god, I am going to be in another fucking universe and she doesn't even know what LSA is...*fuck*!
> 
> Will report back tomorrow :D



LMFAO

I await the day this situation happens to me.
And when it does I'll say, "Well, this is gonna be another one to put in the books"
ahahahaaha


----------



## drug_wench

up on a mix of 450mg BZP, a point of ice, 3 'black batmans' (turned out to be mainly meth with MDMA), and my usual frequent toking sessions and steady drinking 
this is my ultimate mix of stimulants and i am deliciously satisfied
i just prepared my dose of ice and shot it up before coming to this site and im still marvelling at how wonderful and perfect things r this early early morning
ive noticed ice is so much happier than meth, id never noticed any diffrence between them before wen i smoked and snorted them, now, they definitely hav a diffrent rush....
rabblerabblerabble


----------



## montrseathome

AxL BLaZe said:
			
		

> ^ make sure to keep your use in check. a lot of ODs happen to the most hard-core (by tolerance) smack heads when they get clean for a month or two and start using again. it's easy to over-do it and ignore your tolerance. I know you'll be fine, but just listen to your body these next couple of bags :D



I´m fine, thanks!


----------



## Synto_

Just grabbed an abundance of Heady Nuggets, Xanax, Soma, Methadone, and Dilaudid so I will be twisted for the next few days. And dosing starts.....now. So here's to my last sober post  


I'll edit this when the time comes.


----------



## DexterMeth

popped 12mg kpins and am off on my way to fill out the paper work for methadone maintinence.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

^^ Hey bro, I just started suboxone maintinence and its working really well.  Im almost 40 days sober now.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Im fucking blown.


----------



## Synto_

8.5mg Xanax,  16mg Diilaudid IV spavced out over an hour, annfd al ittle over 2g of Soma. In-fucking-credible.


----------



## swybs

^^^ synto, I don't mean this in a bad way, but I don't understand sometimes your posts here...you say you have no tolerance but you always "blast off" more than 1 day a week, with some heavy duty shit--dont you ever go through WDs?

oh, me for tonight? all I can say is WACKA WACKA WACKA. high. wozers, as inspector gadget was known to say!

edited to add: damn my friend and his addictions: 220 mg oxy, nongeneric, oral--whole; 90 mg addies IR, crushed and oral; 2 mg xanax, oral; 6 16 oz bud bottles; .3 gram cleaned cocaine...

of course, he wanted me to post, since he can;t type right now....

swybs


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

just slammed 8mg of hydromorphone. really fuckin strong. way stronger then the last ones, white generic 4mg ones,  i had. GEA! its gone be a good day 2maro. i can already tell.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Been on H since last night; went to my friend's house, smoked some hash and tweak. 
Can I say I'm fuuuuuuuuuuuuuucked?!!!


----------



## Footloose

^OT question: what do you think of smoked crack vs. smoked meth?


----------



## sixpartseven

30mg hydrocodone and a soma. im gonna take it easy tonight. give my liver a rest.


----------



## yucatanboy2

drank a beer, smoked a bowl, and now enjoying fireweed mead made by a local vineyard (i was so happy when i went winetasting and saw they had mead... this mead is the shit, soooo good.  That's why this is the last glass i can enjoy until i go to the winery again  )


----------



## indelibleface

Just got back from work, still feeling good from the 1mg of lorazepam I had at my break. Made work far less monotonous and boring.


----------



## paradoxcycle

swybs said:
			
		

> ^^^ synto, I don't mean this in a bad way, but I don't understand sometimes your posts here...you say you have no tolerance but you always "blast off" more than 1 day a week, with some heavy duty shit--dont you ever go through WDs?




I was wondering that myself. Synto, how often do you use?


----------



## Synto_

swybs said:
			
		

> ^^^ synto, I don't mean this in a bad way, but I don't understand sometimes your posts here...you say you have no tolerance but you always "blast off" more than 1 day a week, with some heavy duty shit--dont you ever go through WDs?






			
				paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> I was wondering that myself. Synto, how often do you use?




It's been a while since I had no tolerance if we're speaking of opiates and benzos. I don't remember posting that I had no tolerance. There are definitely times when I have less of a tolerance than others, but I've been using somewhat steady since about two months after getting out of rehab, so the tolerance is there. Do I go through w/d? I've experienced extreme benzo and opiate withdrawl in the past. I was in the hospital due to benzo w/d. 

However, I have about 5-6 months worth of methadose take home's (I don't go to the clinic) and I have two or three friends who have a bunch of leftover suboxone that they were using while on maintenance, so opiate w/d is never really an issue anymore (for now). While I do go all out and dose pretty high sometimes, that isn't a daily occurance. I use opiates (namely either Oxycontin, Dilaudid, Methadone, or Heroin) on average 3-4 times a week. I'll do it up big maybe 1-2 of those times.   

I do go through benzo w/d rarely. Very rarely. Between the internet, doctors, and friends it usually isn't a problem. When it happens it scares me into obtaining some asap. I've had a huge problem in the past with them and that might have something to do with this, but when I dose it usually takes me a lot more than it does my buddies to get off. For instance, if I don't take at least 4mg Xanax then it seems pointless to take any. I won't feel anything from less. I probably take benzos on average 4-5 days a week, and dose high on average 2 times a week.  

I've been maintaining approx. those same schedules for a long while now though. I used to dose benzos and opiates every day of the week, as many times a day as possible. Was maintaining almost 1g/day oxycontin habit at times and 16mg+/daily xanax habit. Glad those days are over.


----------



## Footloose

10 mg hydrocodone, 200 mg darvocet, 13 mg ambien  with the obligatory i'mfiendin' resin hits off a nug pipe and the drinking champagne bottoms up whoaa i'm fucked up


----------



## Carl Landrover

I don't know how weed works for some of you, but for me it's the first thing I go looking for when I've got a stomach ache or if I need something to help stimulate my appetite. 

In the past year I've probably not used weed on 3 days. TWO  of those THREE days have been in this 5 day horror show of a stomach virus. Fuck! What kind of stomach virus lasts 5 days! I had to go to the ER yesterday because I was so dehydrated.

Anyways, I'm FINALLY toking on some weed that I got from a friend, and I'm waiting on bit less than half from the usual source. Any moments of relief where I can drink fluids and eat 'light' things without worry is a wonderful high! I'm also on 10mg of some anti-psychotic (for my stomach) and a bit of H so I feel a bit of opiated-ness/prevent WD's.


Edit: Wasn't able to sleep so I snooted some more H. I don't know if I'm able to sleep, but I'm feeling really good. It's funny, I've noticed H often does things like that.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Beer, weed, port (mmm tasty), and now another beer and perhaps another bowl...

Feelin' gooooooood

Edit: and perhaps one final beer and bowl before i pass out


----------



## Vaya

completely blown, as are my nasal cavities by this point.


----------



## Scribble Monster

Oxy, K-Pins, Coke, Bud Light, Jager, Just threw up a bit, Ready for another hour or four of party'n. Been gone from the site for a bit...... hows it goin everyone?


----------



## rat tat tat tat

Riovtril (clonazepam 2mg) straight out of a blister pack from Meixco.


----------



## Carl Landrover

G.M. Chrysler! I'm so baked.


----------



## alostlittlebird

ive got a piece of charcoal stuck in my ass
and it i am so fucking high
feels great
definate plus four


----------



## TheBeastMaster

anyone had a trip tonight? mine's coming on now...
geez, haven't done this for... mmm... 11 yrs!


----------



## Cat Again

i dropped 1.3mg of DOI an hour and a half ago. Im going to go to the alex grey museum and see what thats like.
DOI seems very nice from what i can tell so far.


----------



## mrsumone

40mg oxy + 25 hydrocodone + grapefruit juice + DXM + benadryl.



It is starting to come on. I can tell this is gonna be good.


----------



## dabb

Smoked a small amount of crystal a few hours ago only to have my lift who was elsewhere ring to say they've changed there plans and are having a small one so they'll come pick me up.

Alert and in a good enough mood but sorta wish i could just sleep, hopefully in a few hours.

I was meant to have some 'G' (almost certainly 1,4B) earlier with the ice but i agreed to split a vial with a friend i gave him the vial he dosed his half asked if i wanted him to make up the shot for me, i said yes and then the shot i had only had the barest taste of G and had no noticable effect, im sure he put a few drops in and pocketed the vial. I'm _never_ normally angry on meth but this shit really has me pissed off.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

High on 7.5 golfball sized poppies, 2.4g neurontin, and 600mg DXM. The DXM is just starting to kick in strong. Should be a high 2nd plateau, maybe close to 3rd at peak.


----------



## telgard

I smoked the first chronic ive bought in a while. Ive been messin with a lot of mersh that I like but i went oldschool. Went to smoke with this kid's friend in the ghetto-est ass part of town. damn.


----------



## throwitallaway "

Was in the pub after work, had a few lines of charlie and went for a couple of joints in my mate's car, feeling nice.


----------



## dabb

alocamahol! Conconvinced me taking 50mg of d-amphetamine was a good idea. Still waking for that to kick in. Current plans are for mdma if it d-amp does whats its spose to but 50mg is a pretty small dose for me and i'll have to piss off out of home if i do this aswel (i do need more cigs though so its a mission in the works) l so we'lll see how it goes.

I should really drink some water or im gonna be dehydrated/hung over as fuck


----------



## Carl Landrover

I feel like I'm finally back to 'normal'!!!

Being sick fucking blows...anyways, I did a slightly recreational dose of H and I'm vaping some herb. My MJ tolerance has gone down a lot in the last week (probably because I have so little fat left and I took 2 days off/didn't get high much) so know I get BLOWN away by doming even a small bowl.

I don't have a problem with that though! :D I'm pretty sure I just ate the best roast beef I've ever had. It was so thinnly cut and so moist. Nice coloring, very tasty. Ahh being stoned is great! 


Now to do something OUTSIDE where the sun is shining on through!


----------



## dabb

dabb said:
			
		

> I was meant to have some 'G' (almost certainly 1,4B) earlier with the ice but i agreed to split a vial with a friend i gave him the vial he dosed his half asked if i wanted him to make up the shot for me, i said yes and then the shot i had only had the barest taste of G and had no noticable effect, im sure he put a few drops in and pocketed the vial. I'm _never_ normally angry on meth but this shit really has me pissed off.



All good, the person has been ringing me all day at first offering me coke which is ridiculously expensive down under then when the coke deal fell through he says he got me 2 vials of G and will get me 4 pills (sold as E but apparently 5-MeO-DiPT-yay i get to try something new!). 

This isn't unprecedented in the past he has acted like a complete cunt when smoking large amounts of ice only to comedown and profusely apologise reliasing he has done wrong by one of his best friends and possibly the person who treats him best of all the people he knows, guess this sorta shit is just what sometimes goes along with ice so i'm willing to forgive and forget.

Dexies are hitting nice will take mdma soon then its time for G! Fucking jealous of all you people with weed (Carl Landrover )  i should have some pot thats meant to be the absolute bomb was meant to purchase a couple days ago but my connect hasn't set up the deal as of yet but it should be sorted today hopefully, i'm counting the minutes.


----------



## Synto_

Blazed. Been smoking some nice sativa buds with hash oil. I'm about to drop a bean for the first time in a while. It's actually blank, with no logo. It's a light blueish color with white specks all throughout. Have only heard good reports. Will edit this in an hour or so.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

30 mg of zoplicone or whatever the active ingredient of Ambien is. I'm very faded right now.


----------



## qwerty123

im having a lovely time on a pill, at home on my own and relaxing. Listening to some drum and bass.....i love bluelight....lol


----------



## blazander420

been tryin to login since my departure half a year ago, but i guess i dont remember the password, anyway..

           what's with all the weed talk? in Gtown, IL weed is everywhere. I mean, you can get weed at 5 a.m. without too much trying. it's some preety bomb shiet but it gets boring.   oh yeah i broke my friend's slider today from 'connecting' with it while drunk.


----------



## chandler

^^^ You bastard. Wish it was that easy in Melbourne.

Just got home, 4am, had a few pills and have been dancing and drinking since like midday. Absolutely wrecked and all I have to put me to sleep are some shitty diphenhydramine tablets! 

Would murder a xanny or some weed right now!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Tripping on 7mg DOI


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Smoked 4 bowls of kb.... just relaxing


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Just smoked a cig with salvia extract., now my mind is going insane


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Eck I hate that shit!


----------



## hazejunk

i just took 22,5 mg midazolam ,2 mg aprazolam ,30mg diazepam ,2 mg clemozepam and 3 soma's feeling pretty fucking relaxed  

now just to score some H and now some hash and my night would be perfect 

[edit]

i have some H now so i'm raelly high  now now just to find some hash, but sinds i'm tottaly broke thats not gone be so east and al my pot smokers friends al smoke weed but i don't like that any more. GIVE MY HASH!!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I ate 8 poppy pods and some neurontin a couple of hours ago, feeling real good now. The doi has not worn off yet, but well past the peak. I'm kind of tired, but still having a good time.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I bought hopefully my last bundle for a long time. I've barely been doing anything lately and I snooted a few bags up right away and got lifted. 

I haven't been sleeping too soundly or for too long, so throw in the feeling of being tired and that I'm vaping some pretty tasty bud and I'm feeling wicked chill.


----------



## bingey

hazejunk said:
			
		

> i just took 22,5 mg midazolam ,2 mg aprazolam ,30mg diazepam ,2 mg clemozepam and 3 soma's feeling pretty fucking relaxed
> 
> now just to score some H and now some hash and my night would be perfect
> 
> [edit]
> 
> i have some H now so i'm raelly high  now now just to find some hash, but sinds i'm tottaly broke thats not gone be so east and al my pot smokers friends al smoke weed but i don't like that any more. GIVE MY HASH!!



whats that clemozepam like and whats the brand name?


----------



## staypuft

just snorted 120mg of oxycontin and ate 1mg of alaprazolam with my mint tea...tonight is gonna be nice

and next week i'll be getting some cheap ass 200mg MSContins, since my man owes me...


----------



## Carl Landrover

Few hours later, few more bags, more pot, and a nice ball of the hash-like vaporizer resin and it's led me to a very comfortable feeling. I'm hoping I nod out, I'm feeling close. Maybe a few more hits? Might take another quick line too.


Edit: You know when you're fucked up and you're just like, 'damn, I'm fucked up.' That's where I feel like right now. 

I'm blowing stuff off to YB2, btw. So someone in a similar boat. I'm going to watch 24 now though. I figure it will inspire me because that Jack Bauer always finds a way.


----------



## staypuft

i can never really nod off on oxy's...unless i snort over 300mg...but the mix of xanax and oxy is makiing me VERY relaxed...and the pack of dunhills is helping with that


----------



## yucatanboy2

Decided to get baked instead of writing my paper... i figure i got plenty of time to write it tomorrow night and i should just get baked now... its all about getting high now and putting everything off to the last minute


----------



## hazejunk

BingeBoy said:
			
		

> whats that clemozepam like and whats the brand name?



hehe i was pretty fucked up i meant clonazepam.......

I NEED HASH!! hash gows so well with benzo's , i love that mix


----------



## staypuft

i wish i had more oxy now...i rushed like a mofo off the 120mg...now i'm just really chilled and socialble (without anyone to talk to)...i guess i can just go and smoke my pack of dunhills


----------



## yucatanboy2

smoking af-gooey strain weed and listening to General Midi + Jakes - "Entertainer".. they go together great .. this shit is sticky-icky and smells to high heaven.. i love it

hmmm since i'm not doing my work tonight, maybe i'll have a glass of port ... this shit is so good


----------



## RyanM

uh I have just been doing like 90mg adderall. today I only did 80mg adderall. then we smoked a gram of meth but it was between three people so uh it didn't do much. then I took one e. I'll sleep soon.%) When I'm out walking
I strut my stuff
And I'm so strung out
I'm high as a kite
I just might stop to check you out. 
Body and beats,
I stain my sheets
I don't even know why
My girlfriend, she's at the end,
She is starting to cry.
Let me go on like I
Blister in the sun
Let me go on


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Just snorted 50mg of ketamine. Feeling pretty high. I'll try a higher dose tomorrow, maybe k-hole.


----------



## zed8323

*Party at my house in Knoxville TN!!!*

I have an assortment of Perdue 80's, norco 10's, Upjohn xanax 1mg, and some adipex 37.5 mg. Party at my house , all Bluelighters invited!!! I just fired an 80, what a rush!!!!


----------



## zed8323

Whew, I used a 23 guage 3cc for that 80 and it kicked my butt!  Look at the length of the pin on this rig!!!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

snorted another 80mg of ketanine, really high. I love it


----------



## *Venus*

Yerp.


----------

